#ubuntu-se 2011-03-07
<psyt7> speedxco1e: kan ha med någon bug i hårdvaruaccelerationen att göra http://kb.mozillazine.org/Plugin-container_and_out-of-process_plugins#Plugin_hang_detector
<psyt7> ska köra en timeout efter 45 sek, men kraschar nästan direkt
<psyt7> får köra chromium ett tag till. firefox är lustigt nog snabbare på min dator är chromium.
<realubot_> Terminator är ju smidig. :)
<speedxco1e> realubot: berätta mer
<dagon_> någon som är en hejare på cmus?
<dagon_> har lite problem med att lägga till musik i library
<dagon_> den liksom.. vägrar helt enkelt
<speedxco1e> sudo?
<speedxco1e> fel permissions i kataloger osv
<dagon_> nope
<speedxco1e> knepigt
<dagon_> mycket
<dagon_> kan lägga till musiken i andra players
<dagon_> så är ingen rättighetsgrej
<speedxco1e> men den kanske skriver till en playlist som inte har permissions? kollat?
<dagon_> va?
<speedxco1e> tänkte att den kanske gör nåt unikt jämfört med de andra
<speedxco1e> asså ger bara allmänna tänk
<speedxco1e> aldrig använt den
<dagon_> första gången för mig :P
<speedxco1e> med cmus
<Philip5> dagon_: underhåll mig
<Philip5> :P
<dagon_> Philip5: jag har installerat arch linux med fluxbox
<dagon_> tyvärr kompis
<arand> Philip5: Kolla hur många som använder ditt PPA: http://paste.debian.net/109817/ ;)
<Philip5> dagon_: buuuu
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> jag ville kört kde
<dagon_> MEN
<Philip5> arand: hur är det tänkt att det där ska funka?
<dagon_> så kom jag ihåg hur ofta kwin krashade
<Philip5> bah
<arand> Philip5: hax.
<arand> Philip5: Funkar för mina ppan i alla fall: "python ppastats.py ppanamn"
<Philip5> arand: är siffran efter paketet hur många gånger det laddats ned?
<arand> Philip5: Jopp.
<amelia> *gäsp
<arand> Philip5: Sen vet jag inte hur exakta de siffroran är, och när de drog igång loggningen av dem, men det är ju i alla fall på ett ungefär
<dagon_> Philip5: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/arch.png
<Philip5> mitt rekord verkar ligga på 900
<arand> Whoa, heh, mitt nuvarande är 12.
<Philip5> :)
 * arand fails e-peen contest
<Philip5> den har inte listat klart alla mina än
<arand> Jo, det verkar som om launchpadinterfacet inte är det snabbaste direkt...
<Philip5> bara 220 på vlc
<Philip5> 891 transmission
<arand> Heh, så fler som tankar än som kollar på det de tankar :D
<Philip5> jo
<stordatorn> hej, försöker ställa in routern
<stordatorn> det trådlösa, vad ska man ha för säkerhet?
<stordatorn> wpa2 duger?
<stordatorn> encryption=automatic?
<stordatorn> Radius server IP?
<stordatorn> Radius password?
<stordatorn> radius port?
<stordatorn> NYONE?
<stordatorn> plz
<dagon_> wpa2
<dagon_> aes
<stordatorn> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<stordatorn> undrar vad felet är
<maxjezy> är det farligt att köra utan kod på sin router
<maxjezy> kan någon hacka in på min dator trådlöst nu?
<maxjezy> fick inte wpa och det att fungera
<Philip5> utan kod på det trådlösa?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> routern har kod
<maxjezy> men inte trådlösa
<maxjezy> nu surfar jag på trådlösa med denna dator
<Philip5> vem som helst inom räckhåll kan använda din uppkoppling
<Philip5> sniffa ditt nät
<maxjezy> kan den se vad jag gör?
<maxjezy> komma in i min dator?
 * dagon_ sniffar nätet
 * maxjezy sniffar lite aceton
<Philip5> jo man kan ju se vilka sajter du besöker och så kanske. beror lite på också om du själv kör trådlöst eller inte
<Philip5> apropå det. någon som har koll på om man fortfarande kan hijacka facebook och sånt som ligger på samma trådlösa näst som en själv eller om FB ändrat så det inte går?
<maxjezy> ingen aning
<maxjezy> om jag tar en skärmdump
<Philip5> har nte hört så mycket om det på ett tag
<maxjezy> skulle någon kunna visa hur jag ska fylla i routern
<Philip5> vad har du för router då?
<maxjezy> TP-link
<Philip5> brukar ju bara vara att surfa in på routern med webbläsaren och gå till fliken för trådlöst, välja kryptoskydd och sätta ett lösen och kanske boota om routern
<maxjezy> det jag försökte
<maxjezy> måste lösen se ut på ett visst sätt?
<maxjezy> http://img199.imageshack.us/i/routerissues.png/
<maxjezy> så ser det ut
<maxjezy> i config greje
<Philip5> ja, använd den nedersta där och inte de övre och absolut inte wep
<nik_> nu funka det
<nik_> :)
<Philip5> woohoo
<Philip5> tappade du "a"et? :P
<Mxjezy> aa
<Philip5> mx jezy
<Philip5> låter nästan som en bmx-snubbe
<Mxjezy> maxcalzone
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> nu låter du som en fet maffiaboss :d
<maxcalzone> har ni smakat calzone micropizza?
<dagon_> finns det svamp i calzone?
<Philip5> låter inte så gott
<Philip5> nä
<maxcalzone> Philip5, den är godast
<dagon_> då måste jag prova
<Philip5> det är väl inbakad skinka tomat och ost eller?
<maxcalzone> dagon_, calzone special är med skinka, svamp, räkor
<dagon_> :(
<maxcalzone> Philip5, japp
 * dagon_ tåler inte svamp
<maxcalzone> ta utan svamp
 * maxcalzone gillar svamp
<Philip5> heja svamp
<maxcalzone> shroooooms
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> sluta snacka mat btw
<dagon_> jag är svinhungrig
<Philip5> men det ska vara kantarell och karl johansvamp
<maxcalzone> jag har currybacon med pasta och shit
<dagon_> maxcalzone: nu tar du dig hit så bjuder jag på x-files till maten
<Philip5> shit låter inte så gott på pizza
<dagon_> jag har 9 säsonger
<maxcalzone> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-5Nr0SNCrDv8/TXQ7jKia_CI/AAAAAAAABGg/KAp8hkN1nc4/s1600/IMGP1405.JPG
<maxcalzone> det åt jag idag
<maxcalzone> ingen höjdare men gick ner
<maxcalzone> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-eGje77AOM8M/TW_EtTF9p7I/AAAAAAAABGQ/2awAS1u6Xzo/s1600/IMGP1391.JPG
<maxcalzone> dom var goda
<Philip5> tar man bort majsen så såg det ut att funka även om jag snabbt skulle blandat ner spagettin
<maxcalzone> jag gjorde bara en snabb sallad på vitlök majs och gurka
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag natta kudden
<Philip5> ciao
<dagon_> maxcalzone: burgarna såg gudomliga ut
<maxcalzone> örtsaltad gurka
<maxcalzone> bacon
<dagon_> nu är det dags för mat
<realubot> Tjo!
<realubot> Jag är på väg att sabba min braiga dygnsrytm ju.
<dagon_> nice
<maxflax> så här nattsuddas det
<dagon_> oh ja :D
<maxflax> någon som testat natty live på en usb sticka - så man kan testa det?
<maxflax> Se om unity är något
<realubot> maxflax: Nej. Varför testar du inte i virtualbox?
<realubot> Det kanske är läge att börja med Xmonad.
<maxflax> realubot - är nästan 100% säker på att det inte går att köra i virtualbox iaf inte Unity delen
<realubot> Nej, maybe not. Det är väl grafikkortet då som strular genom vbox?
<maxflax> jepp, skulle tro det då unity kräver GL och har för mig att jag har testat det en gång och fick inte igång unity
<realubot> Jag fick inte igång installationen av Lubuntu i vbox. :S
<realubot> Det bord väl gå?
<realubot> Det fungerar när jag stänger av hårdvarugrejen i prollen. Varför då? :S
<dagon_> varför inte
<realubot> Jag vet inte varför det hjälper.
<dagon_> mysko
<dagon_> jag har installerat lubuntu både skarpt och i virtualbox utan problem
<maxcalzone> ki
<arand> maxcalzone: ko
<maxcalzone> arand, uo!
<realubot> dagon_: Kör du med hårdvarustödet i processorn då? Vt-vad-det-heter.
<realubot> Jag hade det enabled först.
<maxcalzone> what's up då?
<realubot> Lugnt. Jag leker lite med gpg för kryptering.
<realubot> Vad gör du själv maxcalzone?
<realubot> Nja, Lubuntu imponerar inte. Det går lika bra med Ubuntu, tycker jag. Lubuntu är mest om man har riktigt snålt med RAM.
<speakman> morrn
<larsemil> jag är mest intresserad av en dist som är väldigt snål på hårddiskutrymme
<haffe> DSL
<larsemil> mjo, men jag är också i behov av viss funktionalitet.
<realubot> Ersätter tar jxvf file.tar.bz2 filen file.txt om file.txt finns i file.tar.bz2 automatiskt eller vad händer?
<realubot> Om file.txt redan finns i katalogen där filerna packas upp?
<speakman> nån som är fena på Gimp?
<larsemil> speakman: vad vill du göra?
<speakman> det finns en rektangel inuti en bild. Jag skulle vilja skala om bilden så rektangeln i bilden blev exakt 640x480.
<larsemil> speakman: ge mig bilden ska jag kolla.
<speakman> larsemil: jag vill bara veta hur man gör, inte få det gjort.
<phnom> speakman: Det är la bara att mäta hur stor den är sen skala om bilden så det blir rätt?
<speakman> vill du testa så rita en random rektangel i en bild bara, och prova skala.
<speakman> phnom: jag tänkte att det kanske fanns en metod som inte inkluderade skolmatte ;)
<larsemil> kommer inte på hur man gör
<realubot> tar jxvf file.tar.bz2 ersätter filen om filen finns ja.
<realubot> Varför sa ni inte det?
<speakman> realubot: jag hade sagt det om du bara frågat
<phnom> realubot: Det finns switchar för att styra det, och bara ersätta filerna om de är nyare t.ex.
<realubot> speakman: Det gjorde jag ju. :S
<realubot> speakman: Kolla 07:27.
<realubot> phnom: Ok, jag tror den bara ersätter om filerna är nya när jag kör tar jxvf
<phnom> Nä, standard är att ersätta allt...
 * larsemil installerar gingerbread
<realubot> phnom: Ja, det har du rätt i.
<speakman> realubot: ja men ... jag måste ju _se_ frågan också. ;)
<speakman> realubot: men för formaliteten; japp, de skrivs över.
<phnom> Man kan ju läsa man-sidorna också om man inte orkar vänta på svar :P
<speakman> RTFM <3
<realubot> speakman: Ja, jag vet. :)
<realubot> phnom: man-sida. Vad är det?
<realubot> speakman: ATFQ
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Någon som har lust att ta sig en titt på mitt backup-skript?
<realubot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576839/
<maxflax_> realubot - sover du aldrig?
<realubot> maxflax_: Sova? Tss...
<realubot> maxflax_: Sova är för Windows-users.
<zChris> http://www.ie6countdown.com/
<maxflax> Ganska bra att sova vettu - önskar att jag hade kunnat sova ett par till
<realubot> maxflax: Jobbar du?
<maxflax> realubot - nope, ringde och sjukskrev mig idag (influensa) feber,hosta. Har kunnat sova ca 1h i natt
<zChris> maxflax, vadligger febern p[ _
<maxflax> 38,7
<zChris> ta 1g alvedon och 400 mg ipren och gå och lägg dig :P
<phnom> Vad används udev till?
<maxflax> kör redan på en massa verktabletter - hjälper lite men kan inte sova, vilket jag har väldigt lätt för i vanliga fall :p
<maxflax> phnom - man udev
<phnom> Eller snarare: Varför tar udev-events så lång tid vid booten?
<realubot> maxflax: Vad jobbar du med när du inte är sjuk då? IT?
<maxflax> realubot - systemutvecklare
<kodein> oj, jag med! :)
<realubot> Hur är det egentligen? Om man pluggar in ett usb-minne så får det alltid samma namn eller? :S
<realubot> Typ /media/thisismyflashdrive
<phnom> realubot: Det kommer nog få den label som är satt ja
<kodein> det kan nog ändras om man t.ex. byter label
<maxflax> Tror dock inte att ett usb minne lägger sig i /media/ i ubuntu
<kodein> jodå
<kodein> det gör det
<maxflax> inte på mi
<realubot> Jo?
<maxflax> min iaf
<realubot> maxflax: Var ligger det då?
<maxflax> tror i homefoldern
<realubot> maxflax: Nej, det tror jag inte. Däremot kommer det upp en länk till det där?
<realubot> Aja, det spelar inte någon roll. Det viktiga är att det hamnar på samma ställe och med samma namn varje gång.
<maxflax> du har rätt kodein - jag som feberyrar
 * realubot funderar på att titta på den där föreläsningen om USB-malware som omgubuntu tipsade om för några veckor sen.
<realubot> Vilken fil/katalog är det man ska ta backup på om man vill kopiera bokmärken i Fx och Chromium?
<phnom> .mozilla tror jag
<phnom> om det bara är bokmärkena så ligger det nog nån fil däri, jag har .mozilla/eclipse/places.sqlite (om det är den som är bokmärkena)
<phnom> Eller det kanske var historikfilen
 * phnom gissar vilt
<maxflax> nja, för firefox ligger det i .mozilla/firefox/"profilnamn".default/bookmarks.html
<maxflax> profilnamnet är olika från dator till dator.
<kodein> det ligger väl i en sqlite-fil, har jag för mig, men ska inte svära på't
<phnom> Tror det är olika för chrom(e|ium) och firefox hur de sparar dem också
<maxflax> min chromium ligger i .config/chromium/Default/Bookmarks
<realubot> Räcker det att ta backup på bookmarks.html för att kunna återställa bokmärkena? Det finns ju en inbyggd funktion i Fx för att exportera bokmärken.
<maxflax> realubot - borde räcka
<larsemil> ooh android 2.3!
<realubot> maxflax: Ok, bra.
<realubot> Ser ni någon nackdel med det här:
<realubot> gpg -c --no-use-agent --phassphrade-file $HOME/backup_restore_passphrase.txt $HOME/backup_$dow.tar.bz2
<realubot> Bortsett från att lösen ligger i en fil på disken?
<realubot> Ska man kryptera på ett annat sätt för att det ska bli säkert?
<speakman> bortsätt från felstavningen?
<speakman> bortsett t.o.m.
<speakman> larsemil: lur?
<larsemil> speakman: zte blade
<maxflax> Är det inte bara en 2.2 uppdatering?
<realubot> speakman: Vilken felstavning?
<realubot> Oj, nu ser jag.
<realubot> Tack.
<speakman> larsemil: aha, är det på gång någon officiell 2.3-version då? eller har dom lyckts knåpat ihop en AOSP?
<larsemil> speakman: de har inet släppt 2.2 officiellt ännu
<speakman> larsemil: i kina har dom väl va?
<speakman> det är väl den kallt_kaffe baserar sina Japanese Jellyfish etc på?
<realubot> Hur kollar man i bash om ett USB-minne är skrivbart, dvs har w som rättighet?
<realubot> För usern som kör kommandot?
<speedxco1e> ls -lahtr
<speedxco1e> ls -lah
<speedxco1e> =)
<speakman> realubot: man test
<larsemil> speakman: vet ej riktigt
<realubot> speakman: Tack. Det verkar bra. Problemet är att test -w file.txt inte ger någon output trots att filen inte är skrivbar.
<speakman> realubot: test -w file.txt ; echo $?
<realubot> Samma sak med test -r file.txt trots att filen har read.
<realubot> Det ger 0.
<speakman> if test -w file.txt; then echo "Skrivbar\!"; done
<Laban_> test ska inte ge någon output..
<Laban_> Bara return-koder
<realubot> Laban_: Jaha?
<realubot> true or false?
<realubot> Ja, nu så, 1 eller 0 ja.
<speakman> chmod +x test.txt ; test -w test.txt ; echo "Svar: $?" ; chmod -x test.txt ; test -w test.txt ; echo "Svar: $?"
<realubot> speakman: japp, jag fick det att fungera.
<speakman> är det ett script du jobbar med?
<realubot> Varför bara return-koder?
<realubot> speakman: Ja.
<speakman> realubot: varför inte?
<speakman> det är ju det man är intresserad av i script
<realubot> speakman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576875/
<speakman> if test -w file.txt | grep '[Dd]u får inte skriva till den här filen!!typ!!elva!' :)
<Laban_> if test .... är ganska redundant i sig.
<Laban_> if [ -w file.txt ]; then .....
<realubot> speakman: Ett lokalt alt. till dropbpx. Jag tar backup på alla bokmärken m.m. Stoppar in USB:t i laptopen och så har jag samma bomärken, mail m.m där,.
<speakman> varför dubbla [[ ?
<realubot> Jag vill kontrollera att USB-minnet är skrivbart annars fungerar ju inte skriptet.
<realubot> speakman: Det har jag fått lära mig i #bash.
<speakman> jo men varför inte enkla [ ?
<speakman> Dom glömde säga varför? :D
<realubot> speakman: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/669452/is-preferable-over-in-bash-scripts
<speakman> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-bash-test.html#N101B9
<speakman> realubot: tack, det var intressant. Trots ständigt skrivande av bash-script (fast snarare ash-script) så hade det helt gått förbi.
<speedxco1e> speakman: är det du som sitter och gör folk redundanta med en massa script. fy skäms...
<speedxco1e> speakman: btw tips på bra resurser och guider för att lära sig bash bra.
<speedxco1e> har du några?
 * arand skriver manpage, bluörgh!
<realubot> speakman: Fråga i #bash.
<realubot> Dom dissar 90% av allt som finns.
<realubot> Advanced Bash Scripting Guide m.m rekommenderas.
<realubot> Framförallt säger dom att man inte ska lära sig bash från guider på nätet.
<realubot> Och när jag döper mina skript till skript.sh så är det fel. Det ska inte vara sh. Det ska vara skript bara.
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg förklaringen, men det gick bort iaf.
<arand> heh, jag brukar köra på .sh och .bash för att specifiera.
<realubot> Ja, jag fick mig en läxa när jag döpte bash-skript till .sh. Det var fel med .bash också. Jag minns inte föklaringen.
<realubot> Dom drog någon parallell med python-skript som inte ska ha .py heller..
<realubot> Äsch, jag minns inte.
<maxflax> människor som orkar gnälla på om man döper sina filer si och så - spelar ingen roll
<realubot> Nej, men anledningen var inte helt dum. Vad den nu var.
<maxflax> det är även en fördel att kunna på ändelsen se vilken typ av script det är så jag inte försöker python på ett sh
<realubot> Det lät ganska vettigt när dom förklarade det. Det finns risk för missförstånd när man använder skripten tillsammans med annat eller något.
<realubot> maxflax: Jo, men dom köpte inte det.
<maxflax> De flesta saker här i världen kan man få låta vettigt trots att de är helt galna. Exempel Hitler fick för det tyska folket det att låta lämpligt att ta kål på några miljoner
<maxflax> judar
<realubot> maxflax: Jo, men nu är väl inte #bash Hitler?
<maxflax> Ha ha ha
<maxflax> nä det är dom inte
<phnom> #nazi-bash
<maxflax> men extremt exempel för att förklara en förhållning
<arand> Sant är nog att alla skulle må lite bättre av att inte ha några filändelser överhuvudtaget, så att applikationer började dra nytta av file istället för att vara beroende av filnamn så ofta...
<realubot> DOm hade ett vettigt argument när dom sa det. Jag kommer bara inte ihåg det och sen har jag trillat tillbaka till att skriva .sh.
<maxflax> arand - förklara
<maxflax> file?
<arand> "file filnamn" ger information om vilket innehål filen har
<speakman> realubot: ABSG är refensen nr 1. Sedan blir det många dårar i såna där kanaler. Samma sak med ##c också. Går knappt att föra ett normalt samtal där längre.
<arand> Om alla istället gick över till att använda tror jag allt skulle funka lite smidigare
<maxflax> ok, dock är jag anhängare av filändelser
<maxflax> fördelarna utan ändelse övervinner inte nackdelarna. Hur gör du med Header och Source i C eller C++ då
<arand> Jag med, för tillfället, då det ett såpass praktiskt sätt att organisera.
<speakman> sedan är det där med filändelser förmodligen något som kommer lite väl mycket från Windows-sidan. Kanske därför många sätter sig på tvären om det? Shebangs är ju en så mycket bättre lösning, liksom.
<speakman> maxflax: det berör nog främst exekverbara filer. Annars är filändelser naturligtvis självklart.
<speakman> (även om C++ verkar ha dissat filändelser i flera fall. Qt t.ex.)
<speakman> Tänkte tipsa om den här pastebin:en förresten. Synd att den inte hade Bash bara: http://codepad.org/
<maxflax> Får nog starta en FB grupp som heter "Låt bli mina filändelser!!!"
<arand> konstruktivt :D
<maxflax> jepp ;)
<coobra> hur bra e dessa ulv-cpuerna ?
<coobra> 1.3 ghz lixom  ?
<antii> coobra: räcker för det metsa
<antii> mesta :P
<realubot> Så här säger dom. Om man har ett skript som används av andra skript. Om man skriver om skriptet till t.ex. perl så måste man gå in i alla skript som använder det gamla skriptet och korrigera filändelsen.
<realubot> Det ligger ju en del i det. Om skriptet används av andra skript så blir det knas om man byter ut bash mot python eller nåt.
<coobra> antii:  chattmaskin / lite film + musik
<coobra> :D
<realubot> Då kommer skript.bash i praktiken innebära ett python-skript.
<realubot> Hur meningsfullt är det?
<antii> coobra: du har ju en mac?
<speedxco1e> macbook air den minsta är väl lika snabb som en pentium 4 3.4   =)
<arand> realubot: Finns en poäng i det om man börjar ha > 300 skript i olika språk med beroenden kors och tvärs, samt att man har en benägenhet att skriva om in andra språk. Hmm, känns inte så fasansfullt aktuellt för min del...
<speakman> http://bashcurescancer.com/
<maxflax> Kan nån här cgdb - tittar på det nu litegrann för debugging
<speakman> maxflax: hm? dbg för C? eller är det något annat?
<maxflax> speakman - curses skal till dbg
<speakman> oki doke, nej aldrig
<speakman> dbg-tui har jag provat, men inte mer
<speakman> gdb-tui even
<speakman> gdb funkar fint i emacs annars ;)
<maxflax> är gdb-tui bra då?
<speakman> det törs jag inte uttala mig om. varför duger inte vanliga gdb?
<speakman> Lär dig bemästra den, och du har mycket vunnet :)
<speakman> det här var ju en riktigt intressant blogg; http://bashcurescancer.com/timeout-new-coreutils-command.html
 * speakman har iaf byggt en HTTP-parser i ett shell-script. *klappa på huvudet*
<speakman> pattern matching med [[  <333
<speakman> (regexp matching då)
<speakman> # [[ "testing" =~ "^test" ]] && echo YES
<speakman> sh: =~: unknown operand
<speakman> antiklimax...
<virtuald> Jag har byggt en gästbok i bash en gång :(
<bamsefar> Jag också. :)
<cHarNe2> gästbok? till folk som loggar in via ssh? :P
<speakman> Min parser (cgi-script i bash) tar emot en binär fil via ett <input type="file">-fält och extraherar den (gzip) on-the-fly.
<speakman> Har inte plats att mellanlagra, så det fick bli lösningen. På inbäddade system finns inte riktigt utrymme för mer avancerade web frameworks :D
<speakman> haserl ftw :)
<virtuald> charne2: Nej CGI till Apache
<jonta_> scripta i bash är ju fint, jag gjorde en wlan-hanterare en gång, blev ganska avancerad ändå
<larsemil> men hur i helvete. fan jag blir så arg. ska det inte gå att exportera kontakterna från ubuntu one?
<speakman> larsemil: är ubuntu one inte bara en mongodb som är ständigt i sync?=
<speakman> Är det här kanske vad många letar efter för backup? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<speedxco1e> bara jag som tycker mongodb känns lite akward att nämna vid möten osv =)
<jonta> haha
<speedxco1e> "vi kör en open source databas. Mongodb heter den" kund: *blick*
<larsemil> speakman: visa hur jag exporterar kontakterna därifrån och jag blir glad
<larsemil> lyckas bara exportera namn och inte annan info
<speakman> larsemil: ingen aning, aldrig kört ubuntu one. Men antar att man i värsta fall borde kunna krypa ner på lågnivå och plocka ut det direkt ur databasen.
<dagon_> speedxco1e: ibland har jag funderat på att trycka upp en tröja och se folks reaktioner :)
<speakman> http://www.cafepress.com/MongoDB
<realubot> Jag funderar på att köpa en ny digitalkamera. Min gamla har så dåligt batteri. Finns det någon billig kamera som går att använda som webbkamera och som vanlig kamera?
<andol> speakman: Rätt säker på att det är CouchDB som Ubuntu One nyttjar för adressbok, etc.
<kodein> jupp
<speakman> ja det kan det vara ja
 * speakman blandar ihop dem friskt. Blev ärligt förvånad när jag såg att MongoDB var skrivet i C++ och inte Erlang-.
<speakman> --
<larsemil> skriver ett script i python som konverterar till korrekta vcfs
<lilleman> vad finns det för motsvarighet till photoshop?
<larsemil> lilleman: gimp
<[F]adE> Kan verka lite udda, haha, men kan någon som har facebook kolla en sak åt mig? Lite problem med flash.
<[F]adE> :D
<[F]adE> I FF :)
<lilleman> [F]adE: shoot
<[F]adE> lilleman, jag älskar att spela Bejeweled Blitz på FB, haha, men i jämförelse med flash till windows i FF, så laggar det i ubuntu.
<[F]adE> Inte mkt, men lite. Tillräckligt för att störa mina epic skillz. :P
<[F]adE> Kan du kolla om det laggar för dig? Kanske är min flash version. :)
<lilleman> kan kolla
<[F]adE> lilleman, knappt så man märker det men man märker lite, om man koncentrerar sig.
<speakman> flash i linux suger skit och laggar alltid
<speakman> Och nej, det är varken "linux" eller ubuntus fel
<lilleman> [F]adE: det funkar lagg fritt
<lilleman> för mig
<[F]adE> lilleman, hur kollar jag vad för flash version jag har i FF? Minns ej...about:scripts eller nåt i url joxet hja
<[F]adE> har jag för mig *
<[F]adE> Kanske inte har samma som dig. :)
<lilleman> har itne en aning
<[F]adE> lilleman, får bli att googla lite då, ska iaf funka laggfritt då..tack för hjälpen att kolla det! :)
<lilleman> np
<speakman> flash ska inte alls funka laggfritt
<speakman> tvärtom; det ska tydligen inte vara möjligt att göra det laggfritt. Om man ska tro Adobe och deras linuxintresse.
<lilleman> laggar inte för mig iaf
<[F]adE> lilleman, du körde FF va?
<[F]adE> Ta tools, addons. Sen plugins fliken.
<[F]adE> Och säg vad för Flash du kör. :)
<lilleman> mm
<[F]adE> 10.2 r152 ?
<lilleman> hittar inte
<haffe> Herro.
<[F]adE> lilleman, tools uppe i menyn, sen add-ons.
<[F]adE> Sen plugins. :) Hittar du inte det? :o
<lilleman> 0.9rc2
<coobra> Asus UL30A-QX386V <--- den med ubuntu tror ni det kan bli bra
<[F]adE> lilleman, oj vilken gammal flash. :o
<lilleman> men den funkar
<[F]adE> Jag kanske borde försöka downgrada.
<lilleman> men sen laggar min dator tills den har laddat allt
<[F]adE> Iofs, kör du 32 eller 64 bits ubuntu=?
<lilleman> 32
<[F]adE> Kanske är olika flashversioner för 64bits miljö o 32..
<lilleman> tror det me
<lilleman> ingen som har en p4-cpu att skänka bort??
<lilleman> har en celeron
<haffe> Kommer du och hämtar dem kan du få hur många som helst.
<lilleman> haffe: vilken fart har du på dom??
<lilleman> socket 478??
<haffe> lilleman: Socket 478
<haffe> Mellan 2 ghz och 2.8 Ghz.
<lilleman> har en 2.66 nu
<[F]adE> lilleman, tror du compiz kan påverka flash? :o
<[F]adE> Tror jag har det på fortfarande..
<lilleman> asså jag kan NADA om linux
<[F]adE> Ok. :)
<phnom> coobra: Jag har ul30vt, typ samma fast med hybrid graphics, just nu kör jag med nvidiakortet avstängt så det är typ en A. Det funkar (nästan) hur bra som helst.
<[F]adE> lilleman, jag löste det. :)
<lilleman> najs
<larsemil> speakman: så här bidde det: http://larsemil.se/how-to-export-your-contacts-from-evolution-when-using-ubuntu-one/
<[F]adE> Säger lösningen om nån annan har problem med flashapplikationer. Högerklicka videon/spelet, settings.
<[F]adE> Sen stäng av hardware acceleration. :)
<cHarNe2> larsemil:  go python!
<lilleman> ngn som kan hjälpa mig med att göra en ny kernel till min dator?? jag har den som web server & hlds!
<bamsefar> Vad är det för fel på den som följer med distributionen?
<lilleman> maskinen e seg som faan
<lilleman> alla säger att det e kernel man ska göra om eller glöra en ny
<bamsefar> Uhm, vad har du för burk?
<lilleman> celeron 2.66 1.5gig ram
<lilleman> vad mer vil du veta?
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, ser att även du har upptäckt modulen vobject :) Helt klart bra och behändig.
<bamsefar> Då är det ävl inte så konstigt att den är seg?
<lilleman> bamsefar:  för minn cpu?
<andol> lilleman: Såtillvida du inte vet explict var flaskhalsen sitter så skulle jag inte tro att du kan vinna sådär supermycket på kerneln.
<bamsefar> lilleman: Det är ju en ganska slö burk.
<bamsefar> lilleman: OCh jag tror inte att en ny kernel gör någon skillnad.
<lilleman> inte när jag hade win
<larsemil> andol: aandandol: ja verkligen
<larsemil> haha lagg
<larsemil> andol: ja verkligen
 * speakman åkte på en ny megahängning. Borde man se kernel panic även om man kör X? Loggas de nånstans för vidare analys?
<haffe> lilleman: Ville du ha en P4?
<lilleman> aa tack
<speakman> Förr kunde man styra ut kernelns output mot en serieport så man kunde se meddelanden om t.ex. kernel panic. Men hur gör man idag när det inte finns några inbygda serieportar?
<haffe> USB
<haffe> Firewire
<speakman> Hur initierar man USB->Serial innan kerneln ens bootat ordentligt?
<kodein> vad är det för datta du har som saknar serieport?
<speakman> och hur ansluter man en terminal till firewire? :)
<speakman> kodein: finns det på något moderkort alls idag?
<kodein> snart tänker du väl säga att du inte har IPMI/LOM också?
<kodein> speakman: ja.
<speakman> Jag har då inte haft det alls de senaste åren. Asus mobos
<bamsefar> speakman: Det verkar ju som att det är en server du vill sätta upp?
<speakman> bamsefar: va?
<kodein> konsumentskrot?
<bamsefar> Precis
<bamsefar> Eller ska du ha seriekonsoll till din htpc?
<speakman> ja semikonsumentskrot är det väl. P6T6 WS Revolution
<speakman> bamsefar: jag vill ha kernel output i serieporten så jag ser varför i hela friden jag får megahängningar.
<bamsefar> Har du ingen serieport på moderkortet du kan hänga på då?
<bamsefar> Brukar ju finnas, även om det inte är framdraget.
<speakman> [    2.522819] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
<speakman> [    2.522902] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<speakman> Inte omöjligt. Men finns inget om det i manualen.
<speakman> Å andra sidan tror jag inte det finns något sätt att kontrollera om det sitter en serialkontroller.
<larsemil> jag behövde köpa en sån där liten grej med en sladd till ett seriellt uttag på mobo.
<cHarNe2> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10things/10-reasons-for-quitting-it/2316
<speakman> verkar inte sämre än att det fungerar med console=ttyUSB0 :) http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/serial-console.txt
<Coffe> Barre, , för att bara bygga för hastighet, och sekundärt säkerhet, är det raid6 som gäller då ?
<Barre> Coffe: det kan jag inte påstå. Det beror på vad det är för typ av IO. många skriv-io kan vara döden för en R6 eftersom varje skrivning till LUN som ligger på raid6 kommer generera 4st back-end IO (två läs och två skriv).
<Coffe> det är mest läsning . de skrivning som är , är loggfiler
<Barre> Det är tyvärr inte så enkelt att det går att säga att en viss raid-konfiguration är snabbare än en annan, det beror på hur IO ser ut...  och vilken typ av HW du bygger på.
<Barre> Coffe: och om du vill att jag skall genarilisera lite så säger jag att RAID10 är snabbast (vilket inte är helt sant :))
<speakman> Barre: Du verkar kunna det här med IO. Hur mäter man enklast flaskhalsar i system? I mitt fall vill jag optimera för mängder av parallell C-kompilering. Var ser jag var det tryter?
<Coffe> Barre,  haha du borde bli politiker :)  tack
<bamsefar> IO-Barre. ;)
<Barre> speakman: åå... det är svårt tycker jag :) jag är inte någon expert på performance tuning. men börja kolla med vmstat och se om CPU väntar på disk IO
<Barre> Coffe: det är inte ett politiskt svar, det är bara svårt att svara på: hur bred är en bro? hur långt är ett snöre?
<Barre> bamsefar: :P
<speakman> Barre: okej, det finns inget etablerat sätt att ta reda på vad som var flaskhalsen under en längre tids processing?
<Barre> speakman: inte vad jag vet (med som sagt, jag jobbar inte med performance tuning) ;P
<speakman> Det är okej ändå. :D
<larsemil> ni som gillar open source, kolla easyweb och deras syn på open source här: http://larsemil.se/oppna-fragor-till-easyweb/
<kodein> jag gillar inte open source.
 * delhage skickar bajspaket till easyweb
 * kodein gillar fri mjukvara
<Barre> jag har konfigurerat ett par view i min bind9 konfig, och när jag startar den så gnäller den på att samtliga zoner måste använda views. Det är default-zones som "ställer" till det.
<Barre> nu undrar jag vad som är "best-practise", att ändra i default-zones manuellt så att de anpassas till rätt view eller om det finns något bättre sätt att göra det på som exempelvis kommentera bort default-zones i named.conf och göra en egen default-zones.local (typ)? hur har/skulle ni gjort/göra?
<bamsefar> Vilka default-zones?
 * speakman gillar både open source och fri programvara. 
<speakman> Det senare tenderar vara tämligen subjektivt dock.
<speakman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_software
<bamsefar> speakman: What?
<kodein> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html
<speakman> "Svenskutvecklat" - synonym med NIH?
<Barre> bryter inte easyweb mot svensk lagstiftning när de påstår att de har "Kostnadsfri genomgång och råd om sökmotoroptimering" när jag förmodar att de menar mot deras platform som endast kan användas mot att man betalar en avgift?
<kodein> speakman: de där utländska utvecklarna tar våra jobb!
<Barre> bamsefar: /etc/bind/named.conf.default-zones
<Barre> bamsefar: localhost blandannat
<speakman> Men om man ser bortom RMS så känns det som den allmäna tolkningen av Open Source är pragmatiskt nog. :)
<speakman> Barre: olagligt eller ej, men deras lista som du länkar till känns ju inte seriös för fem öre. Hur rätt dom än må ha.
<speakman> Barre: ett ältande; "1. Vi är inte som dom; 2. Dom är inte som oss; 3. Vi är inte lika varandra; 4. ... "
<Barre> jag funderar på att ringa dem och få en kostnadsfri genomgång av sökoptimering bara för att jälvas.
<Coffe> Barre, vilka då ?
<Barre> Coffe: easyweb
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> ni pratar SEO ?
<delhage> haha
<speakman> larsemil: jag får inte ihop wordpressninja och pythontok ;)
<Barre> rätt eller fel, jag kommenterade bort include default-zones i named.conf och la till den under korrekt view i named.conf.local
<Coffe> är default , en lokal ändring  ?
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Coffe> tjena HeMan
<Coffe> spännande ändrigar på googles algroritm i us just nu
<Barre> Coffe: nej, men vilken view jag vill köra är en lokal ändring
<Barre> Coffe: vad är det du skall göra för raid-konfig då?
<Coffe> Barre,  vi funderar på att splitta den lagring vi har idag. till en för driften av våra virt maskiner , å en för våran backup
<Barre> Coffe: ok
<HeMan> delhage: vet vilken fil man ska peta in nss_map_attribute på RHEL6?
<speakman> /etc/nsswitch.conf? eller är det speciellt i RH?
<speakman> aha ldap
<HeMan> speakman: det är optioner till ldap'en för att använda andra attribute, tex annan hemkatalog
<speakman> ok
<Coffe> HeMan,  du råkar bara inte veta, hur man kan få den att godkänna inloggningar på grupp ?
<HeMan> Coffe: "den"?
<Coffe> ja pam eller av den andra nu heter
<HeMan> Coffe: beroende på vad du menar kan det finnas olika sätt, ett är i /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<HeMan> Coffe: eller /etc/security/access.conf
<Coffe> jag har så att jag kollar om user har rätt  host värde, den ldap frågan är rätt, men vill kunna sätta hosts även på grupp
<HeMan> Coffe: ah! ne, det har jag inte koll på
<Coffe> attans
<HeMan> Coffe: jag har sett nått sånt fladdra förbi på mina irrvägar runt nätet
<Coffe> kan styra sudo rättigheter å sånt .
<Coffe> men inte via grupp atribbut tillåta inloggning
<Coffe> men jag tror de beror på jag är värdelös på pam regler
<HeMan> huh? vad är nslcd?
<HeMan> nscd vet jag vad det är, men vad är nslcd?
<delhage> HeMan: rhel6 använder sssd som default, så /etc/sssd/sssd.conf kanske?
<HeMan> delhage: det var den däringa nslcd som man skulle mickla med så i /etc/nslcd.conf fick jag lägga in det
<HeMan> delhage: hmm, jag har inte ens ett /etc/sssd bibliotek
<delhage> HeMan: då använder du nog den "gamla" metoden
<HeMan> delhage: ok
<HeMan> delhage: jag installerade en minimal
<bamsefar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701360
<HeMan> bamsefar: :):):)
<Barre> \o/
<Coffe> nslcd är pest
<Coffe> hatar de
<Coffe> HeMan, vad e de du pillar med ?
<HeMan> Coffe: har du redan stött på problem med nslcd?
<Coffe> HeMan, nja , de mögar, så jag avinstallerar det
<HeMan> Coffe: jag sätter upp en högpresterande NFS fileserver
<HeMan> Coffe: huh? mina pam_ldap-moduler är beroende av nslcd
<HeMan> Coffe: det är inte nscd du tänker på då?
<Coffe> HeMan, jag har om jag inte minns helt fel, haft problem med bägge
<Coffe> hur gör man en högpresterande ? :)
<Coffe> dom bägge cachar ju , samt en av dom har egna ldap inställningar.
<HeMan> Coffe: man slänger in många HBA'er och två IB-kort
<Coffe> HeMan,  gottegris :P
<HeMan> Coffe: och sen tweakar man och tunar tills man fyller alla HBA'er
<Coffe> HeMan, du kan du :) så vad är de exakt som bråkar nu då ?
<HeMan> Coffe, Barre: efter första april så kommer jag att vara en dag i veckan inne på kontoret
<Falcon|> wi24
<Falcon|> baaa
<HeMan> Coffe: nu är det bondingen av IB som jag helst vill göra på IB-nivå så jag slipper blanda in någon fiffighet på IP-nivån
<Coffe> HeMan,  kanon
<Coffe> HeMan,  då vet jag inte . hade det vart mer ldap , så kanske jag haft något.
<Barre> HeMan, Coffe: 1apr fungerar för mig. är det bokat nu eller?
<Barre> HeMan, Coffe: läste fel.. .boka en dag så kommer jag :P
<Coffe> Barre,  hehe
<Barre> drömmande ocelot (?)
 * Barre hoppas på att versionen efter Oneiric Ocelot kommer heta Pretty Penguin
<Coffe> någon som vet vad Barre  pratar om nu  ?
<Barre> Ubuntu 11.10 och versionen efter det
<Barre> 12.04 typ--
<kodein> Pissed-off Parrot
<Norrland> Perky Panda
<kodein> Poignant Piranha
<kodein> Petty Pony
<HeMan> pointy pick
<Barre> Painful Porcupine
<kodein> Precooked Porpoise
<Barre> predictable panda
<HeMan> pyromaniac pacemaker
<Barre> pure pit-bull
<kodein> plausible pterosaur
<Barre> HeMan: pacemaker är väl inget djur`?
<HeMan> Barre: jodå
<Philip5> preying predator
<Philip5> finns många roliga namn på p att hitta på
<Philip5> undrar om den på B hette bisarre Barre ;P
<HeMan> papas pantys!
<kodein> Philip5: breezy badger
<kodein> men det är ju en av de där tre första som inte följde temat alfabetiskt
<Philip5> kodein: inte lika kul
<kodein> nä
<kodein> onomatopoeic octopus eller vad sjutton, liksom
<Barre> Pesky Philip5
<Philip5> :P
<Barre> har problem med en dhcp3-server som ligger i en kvm-instans. Den delar ut adresser till andra virtuella gäster utan problem, men de fysiska maskinerna får inga adresser.
<Barre> jag ser DHCPREQUEST och DHCPOFFER i dhcp-server loggen, men klienterna får inget svar.
<Barre> jag gissar på att det är kvm som på något sätt filtrerar bort dhcp responsen när den skall passera min bridge (dnsmasq?).
<Barre> någon som vet hur jag skall gå vidare för att kunna ha en virtuell dhcp-server?
<larsemil> jag har satt upp en virtuell router en gång
<larsemil> då var det inga problem
<larsemil> förutom att det gick lite segt. :)
<Norrland> Barre: switchar du virtuellt också?
<Barre> Norrland: nope, kör bridge
<Barre> eller det kanske det du menar?
<Norrland> Barre: ok
<Norrland> Barre: tänkte om du körde nått speciellt subnät för de birtuella maskinerna
<Barre> Norrland: nope allt på samma /24 nåt
<Barre> så/ä/
<Norrland> Barre: mkay
<Norrland> skumt
<Norrland> vad säger brandväggen i dhcpdn?
<Norrland> i burken som kör dhcpd*
<Barre> inga brandväggar aktiverade, här är iptables på dhcp-servern http://paste.ubuntu.com/577073/
<Barre> den fungerar ju liksom så länge det är en virtuell maskin som ansluter, men de fysiska får inte respons skickade till sig (även om jag ser det i loggarna på servern), vilket får mig att misstänka en konfigurations-miss i kvm-hosten
<Norrland> hmm
<Norrland> kan ju vara nån miss i confen i dhcpd?
<Norrland> fast om allt ligger på samma subnät så borde de ju funka
<delhage> larsemil: har du sett att easyweb tagit bort sidan nu?
<Barre> jag misstänker att det är dnsmasq som kvm använder...
<Barre> delhage: du som utbildar, vad har jag gjort för fel?
<Barre> delhage: men svara rå ;)
<delhage> va?
<Barre> :
<Barre> jag har lite problems att få en dhcp-server att fungera i kvm.
<Knorr> jasså
<Barre> nehopp... ingen dnsmasq som körde... va feckers kan det vara?
<Norrland> Barre: kan du köra en nmap -PN <dhcpd-burk-ip> ?
<larsemil> delhage: haha ja jag såg det, uppdaterade min post med en cachad version för att häng aut open sourcehatarna
<Barre> Norrland: ja, men dhcp kör ju på udp port 68. jag ser ju discovery i server loggen (alltså att min klient kör ett dhcp-broadcast) och att servern gör ett DHCPOFFER..
<delhage> larsemil: ah, coolt
<Norrland> Barre: ah, sry läste inte riktigt allt:P
<BratAnon> Hej alla, jag skulle uppskatta lite hjälp, jag har installerat mysql på min ubuntu maskin, men nu vill jag komma åt mysql från en annan dator, men också från samma maskin, någon som har tips? Jag har goolat lite men hittar bara förslag på att ändra bind-adress, emn som jag fattar det så kommer jag bara mysql via det ip:t isåfall. Någon som vet nått bättre sätt?
<larsemil> BratAnon: du väljer att inte binda den till någon adress, sen måste du ändra i mysql databasen och user tabellen över från vilka hosts users får ansluta
<BratAnon> larsemil: Skall jag kommentera bort hela bind-adress då?
<BratAnon> eller skall den bara vara "tom"?
<Barre> Norrland: tack för hjälpen och tålamodet, jag löste det nu :)
<Norrland> Barre: :) vad var fel?
<larsemil> BratAnon: mysql -v -h 83.209.243.11 -u root -pmysql -e "update mysql.db set host='83.209.243.10' where db='databas'"
<Barre> det visade sig räcka att byta från e1000 emulering på NIC till virtio
<Barre> förmodligen en bugg då...
<larsemil> :)
<Norrland> Barre: uhm okej :P
<BratAnon> larsemil: 1000 Tack! Skall prova.
<Norrland> BratAnon: inte för att vara sån. Men tror inte du ska köra _exakt_ den raden :P
<larsemil> fast mellanslag mellan -p och mysql då
<larsemil> nej du får ju sätta själv
<BratAnon> Norrland: nej jag fattar =) byta mot mitt 192 ip istället
<Barre> nej... fel av mig... det fungerade itne :(
<Norrland> BratAnon: ;)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Har du några bilder på din datahall?
<larsemil> bamsefar: nej faktiskt inte
<amelia> dåligt. man måste ha bilder på datahallar
<amelia> iaf om man äger dem. annars är det ju oftast fotoförbud.. :(
<larsemil> haha, ni får komma och hälsa på om ni är nyfikna istället
<Norrland> larsemil: var har du hall? :)
<larsemil> utanför falunb
<Norrland> ah, rättvik? :P
<Norrland> larsemil: eget företag då?
<bamsefar> larsemil: JAg tror det är dålig distans/coolhets-ratio på den resan. ;)
<david123> nån som kan berätta för en noob var jag kan ladda ner drivrutiner till mitt trådlösa nätverkskort till ubuntu?
<Norrland> david123: vad är det för kort?
<david123> ett broadcom
<Norrland> david123: lite mer specifik måste du tyvärr vara.
<david123> ska kolla w8
<Norrland> david123: är det ett inbyggt eller usbsticka?
<larsemil> Norrland: bjursås
<larsemil> bamsefar: man får fika
<Norrland> larsemil: ah oki. Chansade bara på de enda jag kände till :P
<david123> det är inbyggt, en compaq mini 311c dator, kör idag win7 hom premium. men skulle vilja köra ett system som drar mindre resurser
<cahoot> david123: lspci -nn | grep -i net (för att få dess pciid)
<david123> helt ny på linux, har installerat ubuntu remix, men kan inte koppla upp mig mot nätet.
<david123> ok, tog bort installationen, ska installera om det igen.
<david123> tänkte bara använda datorn för internet, är det rätt distr. då? eller ska jag köra på nån annan variant?
<Trullo> tror du kan köra in vad som helst om du bara ska surfa
<david123> kanske nått annat också ;) som sagt ny på linux, men windows dator har den mest surfats på, flash spel för mina barn m.m.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du har en poäng.
<BratAnon> larsemil: Kan du skicka mysql strängen igen tack?
<larsemil> BratAnon: men den är iof inte det du vill ha
<larsemil> BratAnon: du vill lägga till en ny rad som tillåter anslutningar från annan host också
<haffe> Har ni någon koll på asus e35m1 ?
<haffe> Jag funderar på om det går att sätta wlankortet på det morderkortet i host-mode.
<BratAnon> larsemil: Ja precis, jag sitter och kollar på hur det ser ut nu i user tabellen, och då finns det 3 rader med user "root"
<BratAnon> larsemil: Skall jag på nått sätt kopiera en sådant och bara ändra host?
<larsemil> BratAnon: för varje user du har måste du ha en rad där det står vad den får göra
<larsemil> BratAnon: samt så har du databas tabellen också som du bör titta i
<larsemil> bamsefar: och fiska!
<BratAnon> larsemil: ok tack.
<BratAnon> larsemil: Lade till en ny user med host som var 192.168.0.% och nu fungerar det =)
<larsemil> gött mos
<realubot> Vad kostar fast ip-adress hos BBB?
<Makish> tror inte det är möjligt att få en hos dom längre
<kodein> vad har du för sorts abbonemang?
<kodein> 500kr om du är ett företag ;)
<realubot> Makish: Ok, Tele2 tar 30 kr/månad. Överkomligt.
<kodein> ring 0770 - 777 000 och fråga, de har öppet till kl 22 ;)
<Makish> realubot, ok... jag vet ju inte med säkerhet men jag har för mig att jag frågade en gång och då sa dom att jag inte kunde få det..körde fiber..
<realubot> kodein: Jag orkar inte.
<kodein> nä
<kodein> varför orkar du fråga på irkken då
<coobra> lol
<realubot> Det är inte lika jobbigt.
<kodein> kan nån gå till pizzan mittemot mig och se om min pizza är klar?
<kodein> jag orkar inte själv.
<cahoot> den är klar
<kodein> \o/
<kodein> tack cahoot
<coobra> kodein: ja kan ringa din granne be han gå och kolla
 * realubot går för att kolla och äta upp pizzan.
<haffe> I Ulan Bator.
<haffe> Där är pizzan klar innan du själv vet att du är sugen.
<kodein> där är pizzorna alltid färdiga
<realubot> Jag har dragit ner på pizzaätandet.
<kodein> jag åt en i onsdags
<kodein> det är möjligt att jag äter en på onsdag med
<realubot> Jag sparar pengar och pizza är onyttigt.
<realubot> Pengar som jag behöver till en nu digitalkamera och en Android-lur.
<realubot> *ny
<realubot> Pizza eller Android-lur? Vad väljer ni?
<realubot> Linuxgeek eller pizzafreak?
<kodein> jag har ett jobb, jag slipper välja ;)
<realubot> kodein: Tur för dig. Vad arbetar du med?
<kodein> systemförvaltning
<realubot> kodein: I Windows?
<kodein> nä
<realubot> Var det du som jobbade på universitet?
<realubot> I Skottland?
<kodein> i Skottland?
<realubot> Ja, eller vad var det?
<kodein> det låter iofs vettigt
<kodein> man skulle kanske skaffa en nexus s
 * realubot ringer BBB.
<kodein> man skulle kanske sälja digitala systemkameran också
<realubot> kodein: Du är snäll och postar numret igen. Jag orkar inte skrolla. ;)
<kodein> ska jag orka skrolla menar du?
<zChris> realubot, 0770 - 777 000 se så snäll jag är
<zChris> Iofs är jag windowsanvändare så det är väll inge konstigt ;)
<realubot> zChris: Tack.
<realubot> kodein: Jag drar dig i benet lite bara.
<haffe> Man skulle kanske rotera 5 varv på huvudet.
<virtuald> look at my horse…
<zChris> my horse is amazing
<haffe> With a touch of it's mane.
<realubot> Vi genomför kontinuerligt en kundundersökning... Jag har ett tips på hur BBB kan förbättre mottagandet. Lägg ner snacket om kundundersökning.
<realubot> Nu ska ni få höra här... så lär ni er nåt nytt.
<realubot> Så här sa dom på BBB support.
<realubot> Om man har bredband via telefonjacket så brukar det inte vara några problem att få en fast ip-adress och den kostar isf 30 kr/månad.
<realubot> MEn om man har fiber så beror det på vad det är för switch eller nåt och beroende på tekniken så går eller går det inte. Det skiljer sig åt från fastighet till fastighet så det får man ringa BBB tekniska support och kolla i det enskilda fallet. Det här gäller alltså om man har bredband via fiber.
<realubot> Och OM det fungerar i fastigheten man bor i med fast ip trots att man har fiber så kostar det också 30 kr/månad.
<virtuald> hahaha
<virtuald> går ju o tunnla i vilket fall
<realubot> Det är nåt med utrusningen för dom som har fiber som gör att det bara fungerar för vissa fastigheter.
<realubot> virtuald: Vad snackar du om?
<virtuald> ja… man måste ju inte göra det i routern i källaren
<realubot> virtuald: Jag vet inte. Jag vet inte hur dom gör det och vad trafiken passerar längs vägen.
<t^> jävla isp'er shapear sönder trafiken så mkt dom kan
<t^> alla kommer köpa vpn i framtiden
<t^> fan värdelöst
<t^> inte ens myndigheter kan köpa svartfiber mera
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> hitta en väg runt dem
<Norrland> byt leverantör och betala pengarna till dem som gör "rätt"
<t^> ajo men dom rätta finns ju inte överallt
<t^> bättre att bråka sönder
<t^> som jag på telenor
<t^> kostat dom mycket pengar :D
<Norrland> gör du så
<t^> i will
<t^> tänker jävlas som fan hela mitt liv med alla myglare
<Norrland> flera hundra tusen?
<t^> så dom får ont i magen
<t^> nej men säkert uppe i 50k snart med arbetstimmar för dom
<t^> :)
<t^> så jävla mycket trafikmanipulation så dom hänger inte med själva vad som händer
<t^> tycker alla ska göra det jobbigt för skurkar
<realubot> 4G kostar Därefter kostar det 549 kr/mån.
<realubot> Hos BBB.
<realubot> Ett alternativ till fast lina + mobilt 3G?
<realubot> Trafikgräns: Skälig användning i innerstäderna Stockholm, Malmö och Göteborg.
<realubot> Nej, det får allt vänta...
<realubot> t^: Vilken trafik menar du?
<t^> banverket eller telenor ?
<t^> ^^
<t^> finns ju typ ingen möjlighet att få oformad data idag. inte ens om du är stenrik och köper tågnät ;P
<t^> går alltid genom något litet muppigt företag som har mongolida prioriteringar och förstör portar
<t^> blir radiolicens i sommar. går inte fort men då kanske irc fungerar iaf om man hittar någon schysst modempol
<t^> gadaffinet kanske ^^
<t^> bbl gym
<speakman> gym? så långt ifrån irc man kan komma.
 * Barre blir galen på dhcpproblem
<_sara_> hej hej
<speakman> Barre: dh cp-problem
<larsemil> barzam: hade du inte löst det?
<_sara_> jag bruten min till ;(
<Barre> *suck*
<larsemil> waddup
<_sara_> min till that's what
<realubot> t^: Hm, jag trodde inte att många företag hade börjat göra skillnad på trafik redan nu? Eller menar du mobilt Internet?
<_sara_> min mobilt internet är bra nu
<maxjezy> _sara_ :)
<antii> maxjezy: HAJ
<maxjezy> antii, tjo!
<Philip5> _sara_: do you know your way around in stockholm by now? talking swedish like a native without any accent ;)
 * larsemil har fått mail från easyweb
<speakman> larsemil: låt höra!
<amelia> larsemil: de hade ju plockat bort den sidan innan idag. den du länkade till.
<Kurdistan> philip5 :) är en go gubbe.
<Kurdistan> som har sidbena
<Philip5> !Philip5
<ubot2> Philip5 - Paketerar så Du slipper.
<ubot2> planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<Kurdistan> nice. philip5 jag vill vara gäst i din stad.
<Kurdistan> philip5 du borde göra en ubuntu derivat. till skillnad från majoriteten därute kan du åtminstone paketera och är grym.
<larsemil> amelia: jo jag vet.
<Kurdistan> kanske kan vara forumets ubuntu för nybörjare
<Kurdistan> :P
<larsemil> amelia: jag har ändrat i mitt inlägg så det visas den cachade.
<larsemil> amelia: speakmanVi hade felaktigen blandat ihop Wordpress och Open Source som fenomen i vårt resonemang, och efter att detta nu har uppmärksammats så har vi beslutat oss för att helt ta bort den felaktiga informationen från vår hemsida.
<larsemil> speakman ^^
<speakman> larsemil: haha jackpot?
<larsemil> det är en riktigt konstig ursäkt
<amelia> skumma snubbar
<speakman> "Optimerat - Easyweb fick 5.0 av 5.0 i Jajjas test av publiceringsverktyg." <- Precis som WordPress m.a.o.
<maxflax> vad man missat? Vem blandar ihop foss?
<larsemil> hur är det att citera från mail?
<larsemil> maxflax: http://larsemil.se/oppna-fragor-till-easyweb/
<realubot> Pannkakor avklarade.
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/svar-fran-easyweb/ läggdags!
<maxflax> larsemil - mycket bra skrivet - håller med 100%
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vad skulle det vara för derivat? jag kör ju kubuntu som är bästa derivatet redad... :D
<Kurdistan> :P philip5? bästa, host. :P
<Kurdistan> nejdå, kubuntu är rätt så bra. seg som satan.
<maxflax> dumpar du KDE så är kubuntu riktigt bra!
<maxflax> :D
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> den nya kde 4.6 sägs vara lite snabbare
<Kurdistan> kanske testar med natty
<Philip5> tssss
<Philip5> klart man kör kde 4.6.x
<Kurdistan> philip5 tycker du den är snabbare än kubuntu maverick?
<Kurdistan> kubuntu kändes lika seg som windows
<Kurdistan> allt som påminner om windows seghet for mig magont
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> När jag gick från XP till Ubuntu så tyckte jag att Ubuntu var segt.
<Philip5> jag har ju ingen seg dator så jag upplever inget segt
<Kurdistan> nja ubuntu är nog snabbare än xp
<Kurdistan> åtminstone snabbare än vista/windows 7.
<Kurdistan> kör man sedan lubuntu då går det inte längre :) jämföra
<realubot> Det tyckte inte jag iaf. Varje gång jag installerar XP och testar så blir jag överraskad över att det bootar så snabbt, är så rappt i fönsterhanteringen osv.
<Kurdistan> boot-tid väldans snabb och efter boot tar den runt 95 mb ram.
<realubot> Jag testade Lubuntu igår och blev inte så impad. Ok fönstren poppar upp snabbare, men annars tycker jag inte det var så märkvärdigt.
<Kurdistan> realubot, konstigt för jag alltid tyckt det tar väldans tid tills allt är klart för bruk (tills alla program/system-krims krams) laddar upp.
<realubot> I RAM skiljer det nog max 256MB eller nåt mellan Ubuntu och Lubuntu.
<Kurdistan> realubot kör du verkligen ubuntu överhuvudtaget?
<Kurdistan> när jag bootar upp med vanliga ubuntu ligger den under 200 mb
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nja, tycker inte det är så farligt. Och eftersom det är ett 11 år gammalt sustem så...
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Jag kör Ubuntu. Hur så? Tror du jag kör XP eller?
<Kurdistan> i för sig jag gillar och tweaka så :) det kanske fått ner ram användningen
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, men vad ligger Lubuntu på då?
<Kurdistan> lubuntu ligger på 95 mb ram
<Kurdistan> skillnaden mellan dessa är max 110 mb
<Kurdistan> brukar även tweaka lubuntu och kan få ner den bra bit mer
<Kurdistan> men det orkar jag inte med längre då jag kör ubuntu för :) vara till nytta på forumet
<realubot> Kurdistan: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_win7_ws&num=1
<Kurdistan> :) jag har varit windows fri nu över ett år.
<Kurdistan> toppenbra.
<realubot> Om man ska tro phronix så är det tveksamt om Ubuntu slår Win7.
<maxflax> Ni som säkert har koll - Hur blir det med compiz i Natty i och med Unity skalet?
<realubot> Jag har varit Windows fri sen april 2008.
<Kurdistan> kommer bara i kontakt med odjuret i universitetet eller när någon windows vän behöver hjälp
<realubot> Det blir ju snart 3 år med Linux.
<Kurdistan> maxflax, fråga på forumet. vi har flera medlemmar som testkör natty.
<Kurdistan> syftar du på kuben, maxflax?
<arand> maxflax: Well unity med compiz som default vad jag vet
<realubot> maxflax: Kuben fungerar inte med Unity.
<maxflax> Effekterna rent allmänt
<maxflax> wobbly windows m.m.
<realubot> maxflax: Det är rapporterat som en bugg och kommer inte fixas innan 11.04 ar jag läst.
<realubot> *har
<Kurdistan> eftersom det kommer vara nyare compiz version till natty och den sägs vara snabbare så man lär se prestanda hopp.
<Kurdistan> däremot vill man få igång kuben så får man logga in på classic
<realubot> Använder inte Unity WM som heter Mutter. Hur går det ihop med att compiz är default?
<maxflax> provade natty som hastigast på en usb-minne. Startade efter lite tweakande - dock kommer den inte med fglrx så några grafiska under såg jag inte
<realubot> Compiz går väl inte att köra samtidigt som Metacity eller Mutter?
<Kurdistan> realubot, med natty så har man lämnat mutter.
<realubot> Är det inte helt olika WM?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jaha, det hade jag inte en susning om.
<Kurdistan> det är gnome snell som kör mutter
<realubot> Jag har nog blandat ihop det. Mutter hör ihop med Gnome Shell?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, just.
<Kurdistan> exakt
<maxflax> och mutter är ett derivat från clutter
<maxflax> har jag för mig
<Kurdistan> maxflax, det verkar som natty rent allmänt just nu verkar vara ostabil.
<Kurdistan> sedan kanske ditt grafikkort inte riktig fungerar med natty
<realubot> Unity 2D.
<Kurdistan> realubot unity 2d är väl inte standard? den skulle vara standard till ubuntu 11.10
<Kurdistan> om jag inte är ute cyklar
<maxflax> Jo har haft lite strul med mitt nya gfx även med Maverick - lite workaround för det med.. dock såg jag idag att ATI släppt linux drivare för mitt kort
<Kurdistan> maxflax nice. fungerar de nya drivarna bättre?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej, inte standard.
<arand> Hmm, så unity faller tillbaka på metacity on ingen acceleration hittas?
<Kurdistan> philip5 är drivrutin expert fråga honom. han kan nvidia, vette tusan hur bra han är på ati.
<maxflax> Har inte kört in dem ännu.. har inte hunnit.. suttit och debuggat xbmc
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<Kurdistan> maxflax, xbmc är finare grejer. helt sjukt att så mycket bra grejer är baserad på öppenkällkod.
<Barre> larsemil: kör du en dhcp-server i en kvm-instans?
<maxflax> Kurdistan: jepp - varit hooked av xbmc sedan xboxen första version
<Kurdistan> maxflax, fick ögonen upp för den tack vare ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> egentligen fick jag upp ögonen för väldans mycket tack vare bytet
<Kurdistan> innan var man halvt galen på få windows säker
<Kurdistan> har nog plöjt igenom alla brandväggar/antivirus-program och andra tråkigheter
<maxflax> Jo, många antivirus har det blivit under åren - dock är sånt man fortfarande brottas med i och med sitt jobb. Inte hemma där allt snurrar på linux - till och med tjejens laptop :)
<Kurdistan> maxflax mökke bra
<maxflax> Hon hade inte så mycket val - "Här har du en ny laptop i present - btw den kör ubuntu och du får inte byta!" :D
<Kurdistan> maxflax, hehe, stackaren vet nog inte ens hur man byter.
<Kurdistan> ??
<arand> Hur har reaktiner varit på den i allmännhet då?
<arand> s/reaktiner/reaktioner/
<Kurdistan> bra att hon iallafall har en kunnig pojkvän/flickvän
<Philip5> fast hon hade säkert varit ännu nöjdare om hon fått kubuntu förinstallerat! :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, tss. :P
<maxflax> Hon är nöjd - fungerar till allt hon gör och supporten är ju nära tillhands! :D
<Philip5> maxflax: och skulle hon försöka göra slut så står hon ju utan support... extra hållhake ;)
<maxflax> haha
<maxflax> Kurdistan : missade det där "pojkvän/flickvän" ha ha - Hon har en kunnig pojkvän
<Kurdistan> maxflax, jag ville vara politisk korrekt.
<Kurdistan> det står inte kille på din profil
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxflax> sant - man kan aldrig vara säker så bra att helgradera sig
<maxflax> :S
<maxflax> * :D
<Kurdistan> maxflax, :).
<Kurdistan> lärt mig skriva nickname medhjälp av tab.
<Kurdistan> haha tog mig månader att inse det
<Kurdistan> :P
<t^> realubot jo så är det redan :I
<t^> suger fan balle
<t^> inte bara mobilt
<Kurdistan> t^, vårda språket, tack.
<maxflax> Kurdistan,  bra tips
<t^> keke
<Kurdistan> maxflax, man slipper skriva hela nicknamnet. :)
<maxflax> Kurdistan, med Tab dvs - ganska logiskt när man tänker efter är ju så det fungerar i bash
<Kurdistan> maxflax, ju det verkarvara
<Kurdistan> logisk. är bara sen i tanken. :P
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag i alla fall logga ut. ha det väldans bra allesammans.
<Philip5> ha det bäst, kurden i stan
<t^> :>
<Kurdistan> Philip5, japp, bästa kurden i stan. :)
<stirner_> gokväll fellow gnu/linux peers
<Philip5> god kväll herr lmms
<maxflax> godkväll
<Philip5> stirner_: det namnet kommer nog få leva med dig sedan du körde lmms för en 2 år sedan eller så nu :P
<maxflax> lmms = Linux MultiMedia Studio?
<Philip5> jepp
<maxflax> fungerar det bra?
<Philip5> jovars om man gillar sånna program
<Philip5> det är väl det och ardour som är bäst då
<Philip5> lmms ser lite trevligare ut
<maxflax> Får kanske slänga ett getöga på det - FL studio finns tyvärr inte till Lniu
<maxflax> *Linux
<realubot> Att använda Xmonad eller att inte använda Xmonad. Det är frågan.
<stirner_> Philip5 =)
<stirner_> nu sitter jag dock och trixar för att få igång en vnc server på den här maskinen
<stirner_> jag tänkte mig att köra denna som en torrent/film/musik/allt-man-behöver-lagra maskin. Tanken är att den ska stå på vinden och att jag ska ansluta till den via vnc
<stirner_> den har 8TB hd :-D
<maxflax> varför vnc?
<stirner_> maxflax har du ett förslag är jag idel öra
<stirner_> eller öga :-P
<maxflax> kör in FreeNAS och kör webgränssnitt och SSH
<maxflax> Låter som det är ett nas du har i åtanke
<stirner_> freeNAS låter intressant *rusar ut på google*
<stirner_> maxflax ungefär ja
<maxflax> bygger dock på BSD
<stirner_> BSD <3
<speakman> realubot: använda
<maxflax> fördel är ZFS filsystemet
<maxflax> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.311050/bygg-en-egen-nas-med-zfs
<stirner_> maxflax: tanken jag hade var att köra en torrent client via webgränsnitt och sedan ftp för att stuva om bland filerna och avrunda med vnc in case of config
<maxflax> i FreeNAS kan du göra den mesta configureringen i webbgränssnittet och behöver du göra mer hands on har du SSH
<stirner_> maxflax: tror fanken att jag ska testa freenas, möjligheterna ser lovande ut och det verkar mindre meckigt
<speakman> Nu när Microsoft och Nokia slår ihop sig, kan dom inte byta ut .Net till Qt då?
<speakman> Meego kan väl bli "Windows 8"?
<maxflax> stirner_,  Finns en snubbe som har gjort en linux variant av FreeNAS - har ej testat men ser lovande ut http://blog.openmediavault.org/?page_id=73
<realubot> 3 år med Linux. Eller är det 3,5 år? Jag började på allvar med Linux 2008 iaf.
<realubot> Om 7 år är jag en hejare på Linux. Men finns systemet kvar då? Används operativsystem?? Who knows?
<Norrland> vågar du ansluta till internet?? who knows
<stirner_> kommer du att ha en usb port i nacken och ett chip i armen om 20 år who knows :-P
<stirner_> reboot brb
<maxflax> Norrland, lol
<stirner_> back!
<t^> lol mkt who knows nu va ;P
<t^> i framtiden kommer massan köra tunna klienter och jobs/google bestämmer vad man får surfa på och vilken reklam på spotify som gäller :)
<realubot> Gnome+Xmonad verkar ju bra.
<realubot> I framtiden kommer alla få ett rifid-chip inopererat vid födseln så att staten håller koll på oss.
<t^> redan gjort :P
<t^> billigare att använda datan från visat ? ;P
<stirner_> t^: låter som en sorgerlig sanning med addonet att USA+Google bestämmer vad man får surfa på eftersom usa "äger" internet eller åtminnstonne rootservrarna =(
<t^> maybe :P
<realubot> Ja, jag undrar hur det här kommer att sluta.
<stirner_> infowar!
<t^> usa censurerar väl redan genom dns ? :P
<t^> är ju bara kalla allt och alla för terrorister till höger och vänster och köra på
<t^> då rättfärdigar man ju tydligen
<stirner_> Philip5: finns xmms i din repo numer?
<Philip5> det tror jag
<stirner_> sweet
<Philip5> eller det vet jag :)
<realubot> Varför xmms och inte xmms2?
<Philip5> om du också menade xmms och inte lmms
<realubot> Jag tror det är xmms2 jag har fått köra på mitt system.
<t^> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/10/06/jail_password_ripa/ <-- fast england kör ju på rätt fint dom också realubot :)
<t^> berättar man inte hemlisarna för staten så blire finkan
<realubot> t^: Det är intressant. Det är ju nästa steg.
<realubot> Förbud för privatpersoner att kryptera, typ.
<t^> det är praxis i england redan
<realubot> Det blir bara banker och så som får lov att skicka data krypterat.
<t^> bara kalla någon för terrorist om du vill kika i deras true crypt
<realubot> t^: Skrämmande...
<t^> fåru inte nyckeln så blire finkan utan att passera gå :)
<realubot> Hur vet dom att man inte har glömt det?
<realubot> Åker man dit iaf?
<t^> haha jadu förmodligen åker du dit också
<realubot> Då gäller det att komma ihåg sina lösen. :S
<realubot> x_link: Kom igen.
<realubot> Dansa!
<t^> i teorin så pratar man sjörövarspråket i england och myndigheterna undrar vad man säger och glömmer bort hur man pratar kan man ju få fängelse :D
<realubot> Grejen är ju den att fler och fler kommer nog gå över till att kryptera trafiken och då kommer lagstiftningen som vi har idag bli ineffektiv och då kommer förbud mot kryptering som ett brev på posten.
<t^> japp
<t^> SSL till freenode också
<t^> server i norge
<t^> antar att det också är fel
<t^> haha
<realubot> Det är en intressant polistisk fråga det här.
<t^> nej fan läskigt
<t^> tänker kryptera så mkt som mina kamrater orkar
<t^> :D
<t^> facebooken använder man ju inte ens
<realubot> Synd bara att det bara är två-tre riksdagspolitiker som bryr sig och PP då då.
<t^> jao
<t^> men det kommer alltid en brytpunkt :D
<t^> fungerar inte i längden för dikaturer historiskt sett
<t^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A8NFaeP_LKA#at=15 <-- cheer up
<realubot> Ja, kanske. Vi får väl se. Det går aldrig att veta hur det här kommer att sluta.
<t^> äh bara va så dryg man kan ;P
<realubot> t^: Vad är det?
<t^> kolla ? :D
<realubot> Jag kollar inte video så här sent. Jag vill inte väcka grannarna.
<t^> är ju bara köra så mkt kryptering man orkar. tvinga alla att kryptera. snacka skit om facebook. VPN + THOR ! :D gärna låna olika wlan också
<realubot> t^: Jo, men det blir ju lag på det också då. Att folk måste skydda sina wlan. Att operatörerna måste ha wpa2 som standard osv.
<t^> tänker vara snäppet vassare och försöka fixa kortvågsuppkoppling till nå modempol i nå uland :P har utrustning på g
<t^> kul om någon som har 2wifikort råkar göra subnät av misstag och får fängelse eller döden av beatrice ;D
<realubot> Fotboja.
<realubot> Vad innebär kortvågsradio till modempol? Vad vinner du på det?
<t^> militären kör sådana system idag i smyg ;P
<realubot> För att?
<t^> man kör dataanslutning över kortvåg (går runt jorden i rätt väder)
<t^> fet kryptering :D
<t^> ja du kanske inte har internet på ditt flytande commandcenter ? :D
<realubot> Radiovågor går ju inte runt jorde hur som helst?
<t^> ehm jo det gör dom faktist :D
<t^> har polare som är radioamatörer
<t^> men det går inte fort hehe
<realubot> Det krävs ju en jäla styrka i singnalen?
<realubot> Ok, trodde inte det gick att nå så långt som amatör.
<t^> jofan
<t^> har utrustning på g som jag ska köpa. ska fixa licensen bara
<realubot> Vad krävs för att skicka datatrafik över radiovågor då?
<t^> men dom som jag känner har inte pysslat så mkt med data över kortvåg men det är ju datainterface jag ska köpa
<t^> låter som ett gammalt modem fast över radio. så tolkar radio ettorna och nollorna till datorn! :)
<realubot> Det låter knepigt. Eller är wlan också radiovågor? Ja, det är det va?
<t^> ajo men helt olika frekvenser dom opererar på
<t^> hehe
<t^> anslutningarna jag pratar om nu är ju typ 0.5kb/s kanske haha
<realubot> Jo, jag vet. Så du skickar över andra frekvenser så dom når längre med din utrustning?
<t^> kör du samma effekt på kortvåg som du kör på wlan's kortet vet jag inte hur långt du kan skrika ut dina sändningar :P har ju som sagt inte licens ännu hehe men ska sätta mig in i det där!
<realubot> Varför går det så långsamt? Är det avståndet?
<t^> går inte att klämma in lika mycket information låga frekvenser helt enkelt. ^^
<realubot> t^: Amatörradio behöver du inte licens för va? Men riktiga sändningar får man knappast rätt att sända va?
<realubot> t^: Aja, just det.
<t^> amatörradiolicens att sända med högre effekter på låga frekvenser behöver du tillstånd av PTS för
<t^> bara göra ett litet prov så får man
<realubot> Och frekvensen är kopplad till våglängden som Heisenberg sa eller hur det nu var.
<realubot> t^: Ok.
<t^> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frekvens :P
<realubot> t^: Är det värt besväret då?
<t^> tycker det är intressant
<t^> hatar övervakningssamhället så mycket också så det blir min karamell att bidra med
<t^> kanske delar min anslutning till andra pellejönsar över kortvåg så det blir ännu mera virrvarr på internet :)
<realubot> Hertz ja. Och Maxwell står för teorierna i Maxwells ekvationer. Så var det ja. Heisenberg är ju han med osäkerhetsrelationen som gör att man aldrig säkert vet.
<realubot> Det har också med våglängd och frekvens att göra...
<realubot> Det får bli Xmonad+Gnome.
<realubot> Jag vill ha penelerna m.m.
<realubot> Om jag ska installera Xmonad+Gnome så förstör jag väl mina gamla Gnome eller kommer dom finnas parallellt?
<realubot> Jag tänkte mig det här: http://staging.markhansen.co.nz/xmonad-ubuntu-lucid/
<realubot> Vad ingår i Metacity egentligen? Fönstrhantering, Ubuntus meny(?) och vad mer?
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-08
<Philip5> inte menyer väl utan ramarna och sånt lull-lull
<Philip5> gnome 3 använder väl inte heller längre metacity
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> menyerna är bara en del av gnome
<dagon_> metacity sköter bara dekoration
<realubot> Philip5: Jag installerade Xmonad i Gnome och ersatte Metacity med Xmonad som WM och nu fungerar inte menyerna.
<dagon_> precis som jag har gtk för dekoration här i fluxbox
<dagon_> realubot: skaffa dmenu då
<realubot> Det gör inte så mycket för Synapse programstartaren fungerar.
<realubot> dagon_: Den har jag.
<dagon_> then ur all set 2 go
<realubot> Den ingår nog som standard. Mod1+p.
<realubot> dagon_: Jo, jag är bara nyfis på vart menyerna tog vägen. Om dom hänger ihop med Metacity. :S
<realubot> Det är faktiskt grymt med tiling. :D
<dagon_> klart det är :D
<dagon_> man får sjukt mycket mer plats
<dagon_> och dessutom behöver man inte pilla på fönster för att få tiling
<realubot> dagon_: Ja.
<dagon_> ska du bli hardcore user nu realubot?
<realubot> dagon_: Det ligger i tiden med tiling. Ju billigare skärmarna blir ju större blir fördelarna tycker jag. På en netbook får man ha ett fönster på varje arbetsyt.
<realubot> *arbetsyta
<realubot> dagon_: Ska bli? Tss...
<Philip5> daggeli daggeli dagon_
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> \o
<Philip5> :P
<realubot> Jag har mycket att lära men det tar sig.
<realubot> Hm, Chromium har inte samma scrollbars som Terminalen. Är det Xmonad eller Chromium som skojar med mig?
<dagon_> chromium
<psyt7> gah. måste köra chromium för flash-video. kraschar annars i firefox
<psyt7> i övrigt är firefox bättre på min burk
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> för mig är det tvärtom
<realubot> Philip5: Varför är Fx bättre?
<realubot> Jag tycker Chromium är mycket snabbare. Det enda jag saknar är NoScript.
<realubot> Det här med tiling var ju tjusigt. Det blir lite veligt innan jag får kläm på navigeringen.
<dagon_> :)
<realubot> Metacity verkar styra det här med arbetsytor också.
<realubot> Och meddelandeikoner när man får nytt mail m.m. Det var ju inte bra. :(
<Philip5> tur man kör med kwin då
<Philip5> bara bra grejer det :)
<realubot> Den där maxjezy har slutat nattsudda.
<realubot> Han får nog inte för sin bäbis.
<dagon_> realubot: fixa libnotify
<realubot> What's that? OS-klienten till Spotify?
<dagon_> nä
<realubot> Aha, hehe. :D
<dagon_> lib
<realubot> Nu hänger jag med.
<realubot> Jag är lite trött. :S
<dagon_> jag med märkte jag
<realubot> libspoitfy
<realubot> :D
<dagon_> 8]
<realubot> En sak stör mig. Om jag har ett fönster i Maser Pane och har tre andra fönster i det andra så går det inte att ha olika bredd på fönstren ju?
<realubot> Alla fönster delar ju upp ytan lika i varje Pane.
<dagon_> hmm, möjligt
<dagon_> ett tag sen jag körde xmonad
<realubot> Jag ser en screenshot som visar att det går att dela upp.
<realubot> dagon_: Vad kör du då?
<dagon_> fluxbox
<realubot> Aha. För att?
<dagon_> trivs med den
<dagon_> den är lätt att confa
<realubot> dagon_: Ok.
<realubot> Nu kör jag Gnome+Xmonad.
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad fördelen är riktigt. Det är kanske att tengentbordsgenvägar fungerar eller nåt. Och panelerna då.
<dagon_> langa ett screenshot
<realubot> Haha, PrintScreen fungerar inte. :D
<realubot> Så den hänger ihop med Metacity? :S
<dagon_> möjligt
<dagon_> ladda ner scrot eller shutter
<realubot> Det fungerar om man kör gnome-screenshot i dmenu eller vad det heter.
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> då är print screen keybindat till gnome-screenshot
<dagon_> hmm, jag kanske skulle binda min print screen till scrot då
<realubot> dagon_: http://img98.imageshack.us/i/screenshotxsx.png/
<realubot> Filmen är bara ett test.
<realubot> i screenshoten alltså.
<dagon_> vilken dålig översättning
<dagon_> "flera än hon"
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, ja, jag vet inte vad det är för film.
<dagon_> adams äpplen
<dagon_> låter som ett tråkigt drama
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag har inte sett den.
<realubot> Mads Mikkelsen.
<realubot> Eller vad han heter.
<dagon_> mm
<realubot> Jag vill ha högre bredd på VLC-fönstret än på Terminalen under. Men Xmonad måste nog konfas för det.
<realubot> Default fördelas allt utrymme lika mellan två Panes.
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/archaeger.png
<realubot> Har du manuellt placerat fönstren så eller?
<dagon_> delvis
<realubot> Hur hög upplösning har du? Fönstren ser pyttesmå ut ju?
<dagon_> terminalen med irssi la sig faktiskt där
<dagon_> fullhd
<dagon_> 1920x1080
<realubot> Jag gillar inte FLuxbox fönsterramar. Samma sak med LXDE. Jag tycker fönsterramarna ser mycket sämre ut än i Ubuntu t.ex.
<dagon_> kan man ju ändra
<dagon_> både med fluxbox tema och gtk+
<realubot> dagon_: Varför full hd? För film eller vad?
<dagon_> verkar dumt att ha en skärm och inte utnyttja maximal upplösning
<realubot> Nja, inte om man ser dåligt. Många gamlingar kör på 800x600.
<realubot> Man ska ha tiling och två 24-tummare. Det hade varit något. :D
<dagon_> jag får inte plats med en till på mitt skrivbord :D
<realubot> Köp nytt skrivbord. Och om väggen är ivägen. Slå ut väggen.
<dagon_> har funderat på det men rummet är så litet
<dagon_> är omöjligt att möblera om
<realubot> dagon_: Bor du hemma eller?
<dagon_> för tillfället
<realubot> Ok, tänkte eftersom du hade så begränsat med utrymme.
<dagon_> hade iofs inte mer plats i min förra lägenhet
<realubot> Jag har inte användning för två skärmar. Det är mer att det hade varit coolt att köra tiling på två 24-tummare.
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> nördstatusen
<realubot> Massor av applikationer som går att ha synliga samtidigt.
<dagon_> jag körde xmonad på min netbook innan
<dagon_> det var guld värt
<realubot> Hm, är inte den skärmen för liten?
<dagon_> nä, som klippt och skuren för det
<dagon_> utnyttjade aldrig tiling utan fullscreen läget
<realubot> Jag tycker man får ha ett fönster/arbetsyta på netbooken.
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> men om man organiserar flikarna smart så
<realubot> dagon_: Ok, men fullscreenläget har du ju i Metacity också?
<dagon_> förvisso
<dagon_> men smidigare med arch linux + xmonad
<dagon_> ubuntu blev som sirap på den
<realubot> Vad tror du om tiling på projektorduk då?
<dagon_> det borde inte vara några problem
<dagon_> frågan är varför man vill tila på en duk :P
<realubot> För att grannarna ska bli avundsjuka.
<realubot> Är Full HD högsta upplösning som finns eller?
<dagon_> full hd, ja
<realubot> Även för bildskärmar?
<dagon_> men finns ju olika upplösning
<dagon_> full hd är max innan ultra hd kommer
<realubot> Ok.
<dagon_> 1900x1200 är fortfarande full hd
<dagon_> t.ex.
<realubot> Och inga skärmar har mer än så?
<dagon_> bra fråga
<dagon_> men skulle inte tro det
<realubot> Bäst bild får man väl med hög upplösning på små skärmar eller?
<dagon_> hmm
<realubot> Så bildpunkterna är så små som möjligt?
<dagon_> bra fråga
<realubot> Sitter så tätt det går?
<dagon_> aldrig riktigt tänkt på det
<realubot> Eller tänker jag fel?
<realubot> Jag menar om man fördelar bildpunkter på en väldigt stor yta så tycker man att varje bildpunkt borde bli stor och då blir bilden sämre om man sitter tillräckligt nära?
<dagon_> intressant
<dagon_> det här får jag forska i
<realubot> än om samma antal bildpunkter finns inklämda på en liten yta?
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, kolla upp det. För då kanske bilden på en 22" i full hd ser bättre ut än full hd på en 24" om skärmarna i övrigt är av samma kvalité.
<dagon_> nä, kanske se ett par avsnitt x-files och somna
<dagon_> natti på dig
<realubot> dagon_: God natt.
<_sara_> http://9.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/84/47/9c6744fffce5f6095b1885d93ad6ba60.jpg lmao
<_sara_> missfoster rävskinn
<larsemil> god morgon!
<_sara_> ahhh gotta go to work broken toe or not
<larsemil> finns det någon css-guru här? jag håller på att banka hjärnan mot en slägg snart.
<Arg_o_sur> larsemil: jag lovar att hjälpa dig om du talar om för mig varför jag inte kan köra min dhcp-server i kvm och samtidigt förklarar varför mitt nät hemma har gått ner :(
<larsemil> Arg_o_sur: okej hang on
<larsemil> Arg_o_sur: beskriv problemet med dhcp en gång till
<Arg_o_sur> larsemil: en dhcp3 server i en virtuell kvm-instans. Andra virtuella maskiner får ip från den utan problem. Men fysiska maskiner får aldrig någon ip. I loggen på dhcp3 maskinen så ser jag de fysiska när de gör en DHCPDISCOVERY och att servern skickar en DHCPOFFER
<Arg_o_sur> larsemil: men det kommer aldrig ut på nätet, jag misstänker att min bridge på kvm-hosten filterar på något sätt
<Arg_o_sur> larsemil: inga brandväggar eller iptables är aktiverade
<Arg_o_sur> men nu har jag inte någon access till maskinen för att fortsätta felsöka eftersom nätet helt gått ner :(
<larsemil> är det bryggat interface?
<larsemil> inget nat?
<Arg_o_sur> inget nat. Det är bryggat. Har till och med avvaktiverat alla andra "virtuella" nät. så enbart bryggning....
<Arg_o_sur> det är en i.o.f.s. en väldigt gammal kvm-installation som uppgraderats med tiden. Skall testa att installera en ny kvm-server enligt konstens alla regler och se om det blir någon skillnad...
<Arg_o_sur> kanske någon gammal konfiguration som ligger och skräpar någonstans
<larsemil> 'ol.,¸̈́´····························································································································                                                                                                                                            +++60+++60+6,0+,+066+,+++++++2·222222222222222222222222
<larsemil> Arg_o_sur: min dotter visste hur man gjorde men pratade ett annat språk. tror inte google translate klarar det där
<larsemil> Arg_o_sur: hur som helst så har jag nu pratat med min kvm support oGG, som sa att när han körde dhcp virtuellt så var det inga som helst problem, det fungerade out of the box.
<larsemil> Arg_o_sur: men, att eftersom han körde virtuell router så var han tvungen att ha två fysiska kort, ett mot internet och ett mot nätet inne och så en virtuell burk där i mitten. Men det borde ju inte vara ditt problem eftersom du har nät till maskinerna.
<Arg_o_sur> Arg_o_sur: jag får helt enkelt testa på en annan maskin innan jag fortsätter felsöka...
<larsemil> larsemil: okej
<delhage> larsemil: hört nåt mer från easyweb?
<larsemil> delhage: jo fick ju ett svar, såg du det?
<larsemil> delhage: http://larsemil.se/svar-fran-easyweb/
<delhage> larsemil: jo, men har då hört nåt efter det?
<delhage> det svaret gjorde ju bara saken värre ;)
<larsemil> delhage: inte hört något alls.
<larsemil> delhage: tror inte jag kommer höra något mer.
<delhage> ok
<delhage> inga journalister som plockat upp det?
<larsemil> var tydligen en annan kille- som också hette emil som mailat dem, och de hade bett honom att ta ner det öppna brevet osv, innan de förstått att jag var jag och han han. men till mig skrev de inget om det.
<larsemil> delhage: riktigt så stort är det nog inte utanför nördvärlden
<delhage> heh
<delhage> jodå ;)
<delhage> CNN
<larsemil> ska maila dem och fråga
<delhage> :)
<larsemil> hello aj am från sweden. i have a super reportage för yo! Read here on my swedish blog instead of writing about that obama!
 * delhage skrockar
<antii> ._.
 * larsemil ska prova köra android på min eeepc
<kodein> har de gjort det netbookvänligt än?
<cHarNe2> morrn :)
<larsemil> kodein: låt mig återkomma om en stund. hade såklart inte batteri nog att boota ens. haha
<larsemil> kodein: nej det är inget jag kommer köra. :)
<kodein> ah.
<kodein> jag funderade på att prova sugar lite mer ingående ett tag
<kodein> men guit är skumt :)
<haffe> Vad säger panelen? Är det värt att ta in en dell optiplex GX620 som råjter?
<larsemil> kodein: vad är det? aldrig hört talas om
<larsemil> kodein: http://www.sugarlabs.org/ ?
<larsemil> kodein: det var lite skruvat ja
<larsemil> provar chromium os istället då
<kodein> larsemil: GUI:t som XO-1 har ;)
<kodein> oj, missat fikatid. dumma möte
<larsemil> jag har en fråga om dd.
<larsemil> när man skriver bs=4M är det så mycket data som man skriver åt gången?
<larsemil> och hur ska man tänka med det talet? att ju mindre det är desto segare går det, men mindre risk för fel?
<larsemil> delhage: ^^
<speakman> larsemil: precis så
<speakman> larsemil: bs = block size
<speakman> larsemil: antal bytes den läser "i stöten". Sedan får du multiplicera det med "count=X" för att få ut totala mängden daa
<speakman> data
<speakman> Väldigt användbart på block devices t.ex.
<larsemil> men vad är det "optimala" medeltalet?
<kodein> det beror säkert på sektorstorlek eller nåt ;)
<larsemil> offentlig sektor är ju ganska stor, det här är ett jobb till det.
<larsemil> </troll>
<kodein> najs
<larsemil> 2gb tar så lång tid!
<larsemil> uff!
<Arg_o_sur> jaha, den snabbaste maskinen jag hade som låg på hyllan var en Pentium4, utan Intel-VT. jag håller på att bli galen....
<larsemil> Arg_o_sur: behöver herrn hyra en server? ;)
<Arg_o_sur> larsemil: det hjälper inte mig för fem öre.. jag behöver tillgång till en fysisk maskin met Intel-VT eller AMD-V, nu :P
<Arg_o_sur> larsemil: vet du om jag kan köra proxmox från CD, utan att installera någont? (funderar på att använda min bärbara som testmaskin)
<larsemil> Arg_o_sur: tror inte det.
<larsemil> Arg_o_sur: http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Dell_Poweredge_2950__Cisco_5505__HP_DEC_FDDI_32424290.htm?ca=11&w=1 billig 2950 deluxe
<larsemil> Arg_o_sur: haha oj det var första generationen såg jag
<larsemil> haha
 * Arg_o_sur undrar om intern-IT blir sur om jag blåser windows till fördel för proxmox och privata labbar?
<larsemil> Arg_o_sur: men vadå, du kan ju köra windows virtuellt i burken!?
<Arg_o_sur> :)
<larsemil> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/03/pictures/110303-zombie-ants-fungus-new-species-fungi-bugs-science-brazil/#/zombie-fungus-infects-insects-mind-control-ant-infected_32848_600x450.jpg
<t^> det där gör nog ont :>
<Norrland> larsemil: zombie myror är väl inget nytt?
<Norrland> finns ju typ lika många sånna svampar som de finns myrarter i de områdena
<t^> nytt för mig vare iaf ^^
<[F]adE> Använder någon här inne Geany aktivt? :)
<[F]adE> Har en fråga. :) Finns det något sätt att sätta den som standard att visa färger etc i .py format, UTAN att spara filen i .py först? :)
<[F]adE> Vore smidigt då jag bara skriver python kod i geany. :)
<[F]adE> Googlat lite men no luck.
<Norrland> [F]adE: finns det inte någon "hilight menu" ?
<[F]adE> Norrland, inte vad jag hittar iaf.
<Norrland> ok
<[F]adE> Norrland, man kan välja file system i en meny..men tyvärr ingen shortcut.
<[F]adE> Tänkte om det fanns så man kunde sätta som standard. :)
<Norrland> hm, annars är det väl snabbt att spara som .py sen fortsätta
<[F]adE> Norrland, mjo, jag söker bara lat-lösningar. :P
<[F]adE> Norrland, kom på dock att appen har en egen irc kanal. :)
<Norrland> [F]adE: startar du från terminal eller meny?
<[F]adE> Norrland, meny.
<Norrland> lägg till en ny som öppnar "beany temp.py"
<[F]adE> En launcher ?
<Norrland> ja tex
<[F]adE> Norrland, då blir det automatiskt en temp.py fil iaf..bra lösning.
<Norrland> ja
<[F]adE> Norrland, oh, ctrl-s drar upp spara-rutan också och gör inte så att den sparas automatiskt som temp.py. Tack det var en fin lösning. :)
<Norrland> mkay
<Norrland> annars brukar de vara ctrl+shift+s för spara som
<speakman> morrn
<speakman> nån som fipplat med stripe_cache_size något?
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> tumregeln är väl att den skall vara 8x stripe size
<speakman> ingen aning, hur sätter man stripe size?
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> men det beror självklart på hur många diskar och vilket typ av last du vill optimera för
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> stripe size sätter du när du skapar ditt raid-set
<speakman> bästa vore ju att mäta. Men huR? :)
<speakman> okej, lite kört då redan mao
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> nej, stripe size cache kan du ändra på när som helst
<larsemil> Ledsen_o_Bitter: ryck upp dig nu!
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> larsemil: :'(
<speakman> jo men inte stripe size :)
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> speakman: nej, det kan du inte ändra på utan att bygga om ditt raid-set
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> jag skall få en ' temla efter lunch, ganske blir lite gladare då
<larsemil> do it!
<larsemil> !kaka | Ledsen_o_Bitter
<ubot2> Ledsen_o_Bitter: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<larsemil> någon som sett barre idag förresten?
<larsemil> :D
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> hehe
<larsemil> han brukar kunna få folk glada
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> han syns ju inte i user-list
<speakman> Jag gör ju främst en drös C-kompileringar på rad. Kan man på något vis mäta var den egentliga flaskhalsen ligger?
<larsemil> Ledsen_o_Bitter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOCMQ6o80bk <-- den där får en på glatt humör
<speakman> Gjorde ju en rejäl uppgradering nyligen, men den effektiviserade byggandet "bara" tre gånger. Hade nog förväntat mig ännu mer.
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> speakman: först och främst lokalisera var flaskhalsen ligger, om det visar sig vara disksubsystemet så optimera det efter den typ av IO som dina kompileringar genererar (och rent spontant skulle jag gissa på att det är random I/O. men vilken ratio på read/write?)
<speakman> ligger på mellan 500-600MB/s både read och write random 4k
<speakman> Men hur man räknar det i "IO" vet jag inte
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> visar det sig att det är många skrivningar så håll dig då borta från raid{5,6} eftessom varje skrivning till en sådan device genererar 4 respektive 6 I/O mot disk.
<speakman> jag kör 2st Vertex 2 120 i RAID0
<_sara_> omg min barn!! flicker ney i skolen och ney doing homework
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> speakman: ooohh... det var inte dåligt... kolla med vmstat om du har några wait till disk, om inte så är det förmodligen inte disken som gör att det tar tid.
<speakman> hur kollar jag det med vmstat?
<speakman> Jag kan ju köra igång en byggning, som tar kanske 10 min. Kan jag efteråt se var datorn "väntade" mest på?
<speakman> (jag tror inte det sitter i diskarna, för jag provade köra hela bygget på ett tmpfs och det gick inget fortare)
<aron_work_> speakman, gällande checka io: köra iostat -x -m 2 kan vara ganska intressant (kommer att refresha iostatvyn varannan sekund och visa hur många % av tiden som var iowait)
<aron_work_> med lite bash kan du sedan pusha ut det som csv och grafa det i random kalkylprogram för att få ut ioanvändning över tid
<aron_work_> fast det är nog overkill
<speakman> "iotop" verkar intressant
<aron_work_> iotop kan vara användbart fast ger bara last i mb/sec
<aron_work_> vad som oftast blir en pissig flaskhals, iaf i  vissa sammanhang är skrivningar
<aron_work_> snarare än ren throughput
<aron_work_> beror på vad du gör dock
<aron_work_> databaser är det ofta antal skrivningar som är en flaskhals
<aron_work_> skall du bara skriva stora massiva block data blir det inte det
<aron_work_> aja, måste återgå till det jag höll på med nu :)
<speakman> bygger en linuxkärna nu...
<speakman> iowait 0.00...
<speakman> 0.17 ibland, men oftast 0.00 hela tiden
<speakman> här är en dump mitt under kompileringen: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=DiUYujnM
<speakman> säger den något?
<speakman> aron_work_: ?
<speakman> och här är vmstat 30 under kompileringen: http://pastebin.com/Vg4vG8r9
<DanielSenat> hej, någon som har lust att ge lite hjälp vid installation av libre office i ubuntu 9.10. Jag har paketet och en readme, men det går bara inte
<larsemil> haha
<DanielSenat> Nån som har tid för lite råd? Jag har ett installationspaket för libreoffice, men jag vet inte hur jag ska installera det. Det är inte första gången jag installerar saker på ubuntu men denna readme säger mig ingenting
<virtuald> danielsenat: tror du har fel installationspaket
<virtuald> ska inte behövas någon readme :p
<DanielSenat> LibO_3.3.1rc2_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US jag har detta
<speakman> http://ubuntu.se/entry.php/695-Radera-Open-Office-amp-installera-Libre-Office
<DanielSenat> där finns en debs mapp i
<DanielSenat> jag har 9.10 karmic så speakman det gick inte
<DanielSenat> i debs mappen finns massa debfiler, trycker jag på dem så startas en installerare men inget händer...
<speakman> $ update-manager -c
<DanielSenat> har en gammal data så jag vill inte uppdatera till 10
<virtuald> danielsenat: supporten för 9.10 går ut i april. är du säker?
<DanielSenat> om det inte går att installera får jag väl ta tillbaka openoffice
<DanielSenat> jag har en gammal data med lite minne
<speakman> om du har så gammal "data" så kanske byte av office-paket inte det lämpligaste..?
<Diffen2> Goddagens, försöker mecka upp en openvpn server på en ubuntu holk men får följande fel när jag försöker lägga till klient certet i databasen.
<speakman> vi + latex kanske är lämpligare?
<Diffen2> Sign the certificate? [y/n]:y   failed to update database    TXT_DB error number 2
<DanielSenat> så det går inte att installera på 9.10?
<virtuald> danielsenat: finns många såna. vad är det för någom med hur mycket minne?
<larsemil> Diffen2: sudo ?
<Diffen2> har kört sudo -s så ja e root larsemil
<DanielSenat> jag har en toshibe med 512 minne
<virtuald> danielsenat: det går säkert men hur mycket tid och energi man behöver lägga ner vet jag inte
<Diffen2> följde denna eminenta tråd larsemil: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=31174
<larsemil> okej nej då vet jag inte
<Diffen2> skrot :(
<Diffen2> server certet går finfint men inte klienten
<speakman> Diffen2: http://openvpn.net/archive/openvpn-users/2005-02/msg00021.html
<speakman> Diffen2: mer: http://openvpn.net/archive/openvpn-users/2007-06/msg00268.html
<Diffen2> speakman: mm döpte mitt server cert till server och klienten till nisse som i testet så jag fått häng på det. men ska prova att slänga in en e-postadress i common name
<Diffen2> speakman: och larsemil funkar om man i common name sätter in en e-post adress på server och klient certet. de skall vara olika så blir det bra. samma fungerade ej. Tack för hjälpen!
<speakman> Diffen2: ingen orsak. tacka google
<speakman> Nu fick jag löst problemet med gnome-settings-daemon som inte funkade vid login. Greeeeat!
 * Ledsen_o_Bitter såg just kommandot 'virsh nwfilter-list' och undrar givetvis vad det kommer att visa i sin kvm-installatino
<larsemil> Ledsen_o_Bitter: :) om du bara hade haft nät.
<Ledsen_o_Bitter> precis
<Norrland> dödde det?
<speakman> någon som fått netconsole att fungera?
<speakman> nu funka. Fel parametrar i /proc/sys/kernel/printk tydligen.
<realubot> Nu ska jag försöka confa Xmonad så att det går att bestämma höjd och bredd på alla fänster i detalj.
<realubot> hustitieutskottet tillstyrker datalagrning: http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/utskott-tillstyrker-datalagring_5992645.svd
<realubot> *justitie
<realubot> Någon som vet hur man ställer in storleken på fönster i xmonad individuellt? Alt+h och Alt+l resizar ju bara Master Pane.
<Philip5> välkommen Squarism aka. mr kernel master
<Lite_gladare_men> jaha. det är en sån dag.... freaking skit proxmox vägrar fungera....
<Squarism> Philip5, Hej där! =D
<cHarNe2> realubot: jag undrar hur dom tänkt att den där lagen ska funka praktiskt sett :P
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag har inte en susning hur den ska fungera. Vi får väl betala mer så operatörerna har råd med massa lagringshrejsimojs.
<realubot> *grejsimojs
<realubot> Det här med individull resizing av fönster i Slave Pane i Xmonad var ju inte så lätt.
<larsemil> Lite_gladare_men: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXXlzZt_dxI
<Lite_gladare_men> larsemil: tackar...
<Lite_gladare_men> nu fick jag dock igång proxmox med vmx... tydligen var jag av någon outgrundlig anledning att dra ut strömmen från datorn i några sekunder och starta innan jag startade. Även fast /proc/cpuinfo indekerade vmx stöd så laddades inte kvm :/
<cHarNe2> realubot: jo precis, :P men ska dom köra "$tcpdump -i any -C 100 -w logg.pcap" på alla routrar :P
<larsemil> Lite_gladare_men: jag hade också massa problem med det där i proxmox. då hade jag glömt sätta på det i bios. :D
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag har noll koll på hur det ska gå till. :S
<Lite_gladare_men> grymt frustrerande
<realubot> cHarNe2: Dom behöver väl bara lagra vem som har anslutit till vem, aldrig innehållet?
<realubot> och när det uppkopplingen har skett.
<realubot> "Just switched from Awesome to xmonad and I'm having trouble finding out how to resize windows individually inside a pane instead of resizing the actual pane.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Me too.
<larsemil> brb reboot
<Lite_gladare_men> Coffe: ping
<larsemil> Lite_gladare_men: ska du se om det fungerar i proxmox med dhcp där istället, är det planen?
<Lite_gladare_men> larsemil: det är korrekt. och sen är det virsh nwfilter-* att kolla på den befintliga..
<Lite_gladare_men> larsemil: vars lägger man befintliga kvm-maskiner. Vet du default path för vars de hamnar i filsystemet på proxmox?
<Coffe> ping ping
<Lite_gladare_men> Coffe: (barre här)... vet du var diskfilerna hamnar i proxmox default? alltså vilken path?
<larsemil> Lite_gladare_men: /var/lib/vz/images/
<Lite_gladare_men> larsemil: danke!
<larsemil> tycker det borde komma en ny proxmox nu när det kom en ny debian
<Lite_gladare_men> förmodligen så gör det det också.. :)
<larsemil> jo men det borde komma NU
<larsemil> jag vill vill vill ha
<Philip5> urk, jag drar mig för att plocka isär min dator för att jag ska byta in mitt moderkort som har fabriksfel
<larsemil> Philip5: sandybridge?
<Philip5> så jäkla trångt i lådan att få ihop allt sedan
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> det ligger ett revision 3 moderkort och väntar på mig som inbyte
<Lite_gladare_men> det hörde man ju på namnet att det skulle vara "grus i maskineriet"... sandybridge...
<Philip5> larsemil: jag har ju en sådan här kylare på mitt moderkort också som gör det rätt trångt och pillrigt att jobba i lådan men den är väldigt bra när den är på plats: http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=21163
<Philip5> Lite_gladare_men: hehe, jo fast processorn är det ju inget fel på alls utan en styrkrets på moderkorten för den
<DanielSenat> hej, jag har en ordlista i form av en oxt fil, hur ska jag installera denna så att den funkar i open office
<DanielSenat> ok, jag fixade det
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> jo det är ju "bara" en extension för open office
<DanielSenat> När jag skulle leta efter tillägg så hittade jag det inte
<DanielSenat> men jag drog tillägget mot ikonen ordbehandlare, så installerade det sig
<Philip5> najs
<_sara_> majonnäs  is mayonnaise in engleska and if you say it quick you sound like you are saying my own ass
<_sara_> random fact of an english mensa member learning svenska
<Norrland> :)
<Norrland> true
<maxjezy> något har hänt
<maxjezy> youtube videos är blåa!
<maxjezy> någon som stött på detta?
<Coffe> gnome-shell = nice
<maxjezy> _sara_, mensa is what ladies does one week every mounth
<_sara_> maxjezy: no mensa the socity for people of higher intelect
<maxjezy> :)
<maxflax> Mensa is for people thinking they have a higher intellect and do a piss ass easy test to prove it.
<cahoot> piss ass easy för den som tom är smartare än dom?
<Barre> whoho... i got interwebz
<speakman> wtf?
<speakman> det där nya internettet?
<larsemil> Barre: nej men har du fått igång dhcp nu?
<Barre> det senaste
<speakman> mitt är det någon som sitter på
<Barre> larsemil: håller på att installera proxmox
<speakman> Ska köpa ny på Siba
<Barre> virsh stop stibbons && virsh stop ogg
<Barre> fast i andra fönstret tack...
<zChris> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.372630/sa-mycket-far-nokia-for-att-inte-kora-android
<speakman> kodein: här+
<speakman> ?
<jb__> hejsan, Jag har fått allt att fungera på min HP powerbook 4525s efter mycket pill men min pekplatta vill inte fungera som den ska .. Den har multitouch funktion men när jag laddar hem driversa hittar jag bara dom i rpm paket och när jag försöker konventera dom till deb med ailen dyker det upp för att sen försvinna lika snabbt. Så snälla någon som vet hur jag kan få igång min pekplatta?
<kodein> speakman: ja!
<kodein> ¡för stunden, åtm!
<Barre> larsemil: hehe.. jag hade ju inte historiken här i denna session, vilken sökväg var det nu igen för disk-image?
<larsemil> Lite_gladare_men: /var/lib/vz/images/
<Barre> tackar
<speakman> kodein: hur får man in en (require 'nånting) inuti c-mode-common-hook?
<kodein> (add-hook 'c-mode-common-hook (lambda () (require 'nånting))) typ
<speakman> ah
<larsemil> Barre: meh var det du!?? :O
<speakman> vad gör den där apostrofen där egentligen?
<jb__> Ok om vi säger så här då, Ja skiter faktiskt i multitouch funktionen det är bara det att man dubbel klicka i vänstra hörnet på den för att stänga av den. Det fungerade i opensuse. Någon som vet hur jag kan stänga av skiten när jag använder en riktigt mus
<kodein> speakman: quote:ar, så lispet inte evaluerar uttrycket på stället
<kodein> speakman: eller nåt i den stilen
<speakman> "eller något sånt" <33
<speakman> Trots en MASSA år i Emacs så är jag fan helt värdelös på Lisp :/
<Barre> larsemil: nope, det var tydligen någon med exakt samma problem. bekvämt :)
<larsemil> verkligen
<kodein> när jag läste lisp på universitetet exploderade min hjärna när anonyma funktioner (lambda) dök upp :)
<larsemil> aja det har inte hänt något här förutom den där surgubben idag så du har inte missat något barre
<Barre> som vanligt då
<speakman> haha
<larsemil> det var det värsta när jag försökte greppa havascript
<larsemil> javascript
<kodein> nu grokar jag det lite bättre
<speakman> lambda är ju förvisso kraftfullt... men
<speakman> JS gör det väl lite bättre ändå
<kodein> js är en rätt okej lisp
<kodein> lite väl många parenteser, bara
 * speakman upptäckte iaf netconsole idag. Jösses vad smidigt.
<speakman> Nu finns lite hopp att hitta orsaken till de plötsliga megahängningarna.
<speakman> "The Concept of Symbols in Lisp" http://xahlee.org/emacs/elisp_basics.html
<realubot> Någon som vet om det går att ändra storlek på fönster i Slave Pane i Xmonad manuellt utan att ställa in exakta dimensioner i xmonad.hs?
<realubot> Jag vill inte ha förinställda dimensioner för applikationer utan manuellt ändra storlek lite då och då.
<speakman> Super+L och Super+H
<speakman> du ändrar ju egentligen storleken på master dock
<zChris> någon som testat powershell ?
<cahoot> powershell?
<cahoot> låter misstänkt MS
<larsemil> jupp
<cahoot> är väl bara windows som har äkta power users?
<realubot> speakman: Nej. Jag vill ändra inbördes storlek på fönstren i Slave Pane.
<speakman> realubot: vilken layout har du då?
<realubot> speakman: Det spelar ju inte någon roll? Jag kör med standardlayout.
<speakman> om du kör ResizableTall så kan du även ändra höjd på dina slaves; http://xmonad.org/xmonad-docs/xmonad-contrib/XMonad-Layout-ResizableTile.html
<OrangeCat> Ööööööööh...
<zChris> cahoot, är det?
<OrangeCat> Nu har jag på kort tid (två gånger bara idag) hört olika personer i media påstå att både JustD, The Latin Kings och Petter var de första/mest inflytelserika som rappade på svenska. Vad ska man tro på?
<speakman> Att det hör mer till #ubuntu-se-offtopic ?
<Barre> men *suck*
 * delhage tappar hakan
<realubot> speakman: Hm, är du säker på det? Jag tolkar det som att man vara skapar en mall som gör att fönster i SLave alltid har vissa förhållanden? Jag vill ju manuellt ändra höjd på fönster utan att ha förinställda mått?
<Barre> varför vill inte min förbannade skit dhcp-server dela ut adresser på ett korrekt sätt?
<andol> Hmm, vad är lättaste/bästaste sättet att göra en motsvarande "gzip --keep foo.tar"? Något i stil med "cat foo.tar | gzip > foo.tar.gz", eller har jag något gzip-flagga?
<OrangeCat> Det jobbiga med alla off-topic-kanaler är att de alltid bara har typ 10% av medlemmarna som huvudkanalen har.
<speakman> realubot: jag vet ju bara hur jag själv kör xmonad
<OrangeCat> Barre: Varför har du en egen?
<speakman> OrangeCat: för att 90% inte är intresserad av offtopic-snack?
<realubot> speakman: Och hur är det då?
<speakman> realubot: jo tack bara fint
<speakman> realubot: själv+
<speakman> ?
<Barre> larsemil: du kan hälsa oGG at det inte fungerar "out of the box" :(
<realubot> speakman: Hur kör du Xmonad då? :D
<speakman> realubot: :p
<realubot> speakman: Har du en layout där du har ställt in vilka program som ska köras hur eller?
<speakman> realubot: nej jag öppnar alltid mina program manuellt i den skärm jag vill dom ska köra
<speakman> realubot: jag använder främst xmonad för att ha en rimlig chans att hantera fyra monitorer samtidigt
<larsemil> Barre: kanske beror på disten. ;)
<speakman> realubot: vilket är lite annorlunda än om man använder xmonad med en skärm
<realubot> speakman: Mhm, men om du vill dela upp SLave Pane så att fönstren där delar på ytan på ett annat sätt än default. Hur gör du då?
<OrangeCat> speakman: Borde ni vara. Om inte någon snackar om Ubuntu just då, såklart.
<realubot> speakman: Eller det gör du kanske inte?
<Barre> larsemil: kan så vara faktiskt, men varför har jag svårt att förstå... kör med deb 6.0 nu
<realubot> Jag tycker att det borde gå att manuellt ändra så att ett fönster i Slave Pane tar upp 2/3 av ytan och det andra 1/3.
<larsemil> Barre: då körde han ubuntu och kvm där. och sen en typisk routerdist
<larsemil> oGG: ping!
<realubot> speakman: Desstuom tycker jag att det ska gå att göra smidigare än att låsa applikationer i olika dimensioner i xminad.hs.
<eBittin> ingen som har gamla Mac OS 9 spel dom vill bli av med?
 * Barre har en server som heter ogg
<realubot> speakman: Om jag t.ex. temporärt vill ha en större Terminal så borde det gå att låta den vara 3/4 av Slave Pane och t.ex. ett annat program då 1/4 temåorärt.
<speakman> realubot: med default-layouten så har man ju en master och en massa mindre slaves
<zChris> haha
<zChris> va jävulskt roligt
<realubot> speakman: Jag vill enkelt växla tillbaka till 2/3 och 1/3 förhållandet när jag är klar med arbetet i Terminalen. Det är den här funktionen jag söker.
<speakman> vill man "temporärt" ha ett större fönster så flyttar man in det i master med Super+Enter
<zChris> snackade med en tant , tror hon var runt 60 - 70 som hade jobbat som programmerare på ett bankliknande företag :P
<zChris> Lite förvånad när det var en äldre tant lixom. men hon hade iaf inte haft några problem eller så som statsfeminismen gärna vill påstå
<speakman> realubot: hur har du konfigurerat egentligen? Vad har du för skärm? En? Flera? Upplösning? Hur förväntar du dig att det ska fungera?
<speakman> realubot: kör du Xmonad helt rent, eller kör du det under Gnome?
<realubot> speakman: Jo, jag vet. Men i Slave så fördelas ytan exakt lika mellan fönstren i SLave. Jag vill kunna låta en applikation i Slave ta upp 2/3 av Slave Pane och en annan applikation 1/3 av Slave Pane. Som det är nu så tar applikationerna 1/2 var.
<realubot> speakman: Jag kör det under Gnome.
<speakman> realubot: så här ser min config ut iaf: http://pastebin.com/WbwPnvhW
<speakman> realubot: då ska du köra ResizableTall istället för default layout
<realubot> speakman: Jag har en skärm. Jag vet inte vilken upplösning jag kör men det är inte intressant. Jag kör med layuouten där skärmen är delad vertikalt mitt på. Så att webbläsaren ligger på halva skärmen på vänstra sidean (Master). Sen har jag ett gäng applikationer till höger i SLave. Det är dessa applikationer jag vill fördela på ett annat sätt i Slave.
<speakman> realubot: och bind knappar till MirrorShrink resp. MirrorExpand så kan du justera storleken även på slaves.
<OrangeCat> Uppgradera till Äkta Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium så kan du göra så med fönstren, realubot.
<speakman> Om du med "fördela" menar att ändra storleken individuellt så är det ResizableTall du ska ha
<OrangeCat> Man bara drar två fönster till vardera kant av skärmen.
<speakman> OrangeCat: då måste man ju använda musen
<OrangeCat> =/
<realubot> speakman: Så MirrorShrink och MirrorExpand låter mig ändra storlek på fönster som finns inne i Slave? Så att ett fönster i Slave tar 2/3 av Slave Pane och ett annar 1/3?
<speakman> realubot: exakt så
<realubot> speakman: Ok, det är det jag är ute efter. Då ska jag kolla på din config.
<speakman> realubot: som den högra skärmen här t.ex.: http://www.haskell.org/wikiupload/3/3f/Glguy-config.jpg
<speakman> Fast den är nog 50/50 ser jag nu. Blev lurad av htop
 * OrangeCat får känslan av att många som kör Linux vill att deras datorer ska se Hollywood-hacker-hitech ut när folk ser dem.
 * speakman tycker Hollywood-hacker-hitech ser väldigt inproduktivt ut.
<realubot> speakman: Mhm, jag vill inte ha 50/50. Och jag vill inte behöva ha förinställda mått som alltid gäller. Jag vill kunna ändra när jag vill, låta fönstren i Slave ta olika plats med några smidiga tangentkombinationer.
<speakman> Jag har tre skärmar fyllda med svarta console-fönster och en skärm med en webbläsare i. Vet inte om det låter särskilt hollywoodhackerromantiskt.
<OrangeCat> TRE skärmar...
<OrangeCat> Azzow... snacka om att dra ström.
<speakman> realubot: det är ju det du får med ResizableTall och binder knappar för Mirror{Shrink,Expand}
<OrangeCat> Spelar du mycket flygsimulator?
<realubot> speakman: Som med Alt+H och Alt+L men för fönstren i Slave Pane och inte mellan Master och SLave.
<speakman> OrangeCat: fyra totalt då
<realubot> speakman: Ok, bra.
<OrangeCat> Fyra?!
<speakman> ja
<OrangeCat> Var är den sista som tydligen inte räknades?
<speakman> alla fyra räknas
<OrangeCat> Är dessa virtuella?
<speakman> jag har en rakt framför mig, en på vardera sida om den, och en ovanför
<OrangeCat> Antar att du är flygsimulatorgalning.
<speakman> virtuella? nej jag har inga virtuella monitorer
<realubot> speakman: ResizeTall eller ResizeTitle?
<speakman> nej jag är utvecklare
<speakman> realubot: ResizableTall
<speakman> realubot: kolla min config
<realubot> speakman: Mhm.
<speakman> http://pastebin.com/WbwPnvhW
<OrangeCat> Meh... redan två skärmar i samma dator känns overkill... man måste väl inte se på samma saker samtidigt?
<OrangeCat> Räcker inte en helt enkelt stor och högupplöst sådan?
<haffe> Det är riktigt smidigt att irca på en skärm och surfa på en annan.
<speakman> OrangeCat: en skärm går ju åt för att skumma igenom chattloggar som omger dina diskussioner om hiphop och världspolitik
<haffe> Vad tror ni förresten?
<OrangeCat> Står de böjda in mot dig, de två på sidorna?
<haffe> Är det värt att ha en Pentium D 820 som råjter?
<speakman> den skärmen ovanpå alla andra är dedikerad för IRC (och flödande loggar när det behövs)
<speakman> haffe: värt?
<OrangeCat> Känns som man får fel på nacken av att vrida runt.
<speakman> OrangeCat: ja böjda
<haffe> 60W idle och 135W load känns inte så bra.
<OrangeCat> Måste kosta mycket pengar. Visste inte ens att det fanns graffekort som har fler än två utgångar.
<OrangeCat> Fast det måste det rimligtvis göra.
<haffe> ATI har ganska många.
<OrangeCat> Tja... har man pengar så... kanske 4 plattskärmar drar lika mycket ström som 1 CRT.
<speakman> OrangeCat: jag har två grafikkort
<speakman> OrangeCat: moderkortet har plats för tre
<speakman> OrangeCat: och det finns "proffskort" som har fyra och fler utgångar. Per kort.
<speakman> OrangeCat: jag sitter dock på gamla "silent" nvidia konsumentkort
<speakman> pengar och pengar. företaget betalar :)
<OrangeCat> Moderkortet?! TRE bara där?!
<OrangeCat> Aldrig sett ett moderkort med fler än en.
<speakman> ja tre platser
<speakman> är väl standard idag antar jag
<OrangeCat> Likadana? VGA?
<speakman> fyra: http://www.warepin.com/quad-gpu-crossfirex-support-expected-in-march/
<OrangeCat> BRUMMM! *sluka el*
<Zambezi> haffe: Jag har en P3:a som router. Det går utmärkt, men den ballade ur när jag lekte med blacklists i Squidguard.
<OrangeCat> Kan riktigt se hur den där towern bara suger i sig smarrig elektricitet och gottar sig medan räkningen tickar.
<haffe> Zambezi: Det är mer frågan om effektutvecklingen i den.
<speakman> Ett kort med fyra utgångar: http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010090575.aspx
<EAG> haffe: varför köper du inte en vanlig soho-router?
<OrangeCat> Ser ut som två utgångar i mina ögon.
<Zambezi> speakman: Vad fan väljer man för nätaggregat?
<OrangeCat> Två väldigt konstiga utgångar.
<haffe> EAG: Jag har inte köpt någonting. Jag har hittat.
<speakman> 4GB GDDR3: http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010090575.aspx :)
<Zambezi> haffe: Hur menar du med effektutveckling?
<EAG> ok, varför hittar du inte en soho-router då istället som du ska använda till detsamma
<speakman> Zambezi: jag tror nog grafikkort för spel suger mer kraft än dessa.
<haffe> Zambezi: Den alstrar 60W värme i idle.
<haffe> 135W värme vid full belastning.
<OrangeCat> Jag hittade ett tangentbord i grovsoprummet igår. Fyndar där ganska ofta. Stabilt och bra... och gratis. De 50-kronorstangentbord jag köpte på Siba nyligen var så otroligt sköra att de bokstavligen (nästan) pulveriserades när jag smashade skiten mot bordet i vredesmod.
<zChris> Zambezi, ps3 som router? spelar du inte på den?
<EAG> haffe: du är ju civilingenjör... räkna på vad det det kostar dig att ha en sån igång 24/7*365 och jämför det med att gå o köpa en billig skitrouter
<Zambezi> speakman: Det känns som man får ha två PSU då.
<haffe> EAG: Jag vet.
<speakman> Billigt 4-skärms grafikkort: http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010544301.aspx
<speakman> Zambezi: kan tänkas
<speakman> EAG: haffe: Eller köp ett Beagle Board och lek med
<Zambezi> haffe: Min drar väl 25 W strömmässigt. Jag hoppas vi får istid snart så jag slipper sommaren. Det blir så varmt inomhus.
 * speakman har direktel som uppvärmning så ju fler servrar, ju effektivare användning...
<speakman> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<Zambezi> speakman: Jag ska visa en gullig brandvägg,.
<speakman> realubot: hur går det?
<Zambezi> speakman: Gullig eller vad? http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/p-35-openrd-ultimate.aspx
<Barre> ÄNTLIGEN!
<Norrland> Barre: hittat filtret?
<Barre> Norrland: det var inte något filterproblem, det var en felkonfigurerad bridge :)
<Zambezi> Norrland: TourRide 1.75" blev det. Jag hämtar den imorgon.
<Zambezi> haffe: Du borde ta en titt på den också. http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/p-35-openrd-ultimate.aspx
<Norrland> Barre: hehe
<Norrland> Zambezi: oki
<realubot> speakman: Åt helvete.
<realubot> speakman: Jag fattar inte hur Xmonads config-fil är uppbyggd.
<realubot> Det här är ju omständigt.
<speakman> det är Haskell ;)
<speakman> prova #xmonad, dom är duktia.
<speakman> duktiga even
<realubot> speakman: Ja, tack för tipset. Jag hinner inte nu, men senare ikväll kanske.
<funabash1> hej när jag installerade ubuntu frågade den om jag vill kryptera min hemkatalog och det valde jag också. men hur låser man upp den osv ?
<funabash1> frågar inte om pass när man bootar om
<andol> funabash1: Sker vid inloggning
<funabash1> använder bara ssh
<andol> funabash1: Borde lösa sig även vid ssh-inloggning givet att du loggar in med lösenord, då det hela sker via PAM, om jag inte missminner mig. Däremot blir det förstås värre om du loggar in med "ssh-nyckel".
<andol> funabash1: Hursom, här har du i alla fall lite pekare i rätt riktning - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/ecryptfs.html
<EAG> vad ska man göra med gamla diskar som 1. låter mycket 2. blir alldeles för varma...
<haffe> Zambezi: Jag hade tänkt mig en AMD E-350maskin.
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> :F
<spacebug-> EAG: backup och köp ny
<EAG> det tar emot att göra sig av med 4x500GB bara för den sakens skull
<EAG> men det är ju outhärdlig ljudnivå på gamla diskar i jämförelse med nyare
<coobra> EAG: bra små sysdiskar :d
<Philip5> så där då. då har man grottat med att byta ut sitt felaktiga moderkort så får vi se om det blir frid och fröjd nu :)
<Philip5> gorgo: välkommen herr kde :)
<gorgo> Philip5, goderkväll :)
<gorgo> godkväll igen
<gorgo> hehe
<Philip5> ja det var ett kort besök annars
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> kollat lite southpark på jobb
<maxjezy> godkväll
<Philip5> maxjezy: god kväll
<maxjezy> Philip5, tjena
<maxjezy> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-m93QT95jAvk/TXaCnJ4a7iI/AAAAAAAABGo/R-0O2TZG0FY/s1600/IMGP1458.JPG
<maxjezy> kolla in mitt senaste projekt
<Philip5> vad är det för liten motor?
<maxjezy> kommer från rakapparaten
<maxjezy> ska testa drifttiden
<maxjezy> och sälja på tradera
<haffe> Vad ska du driva med den?
<maxjezy> uppladdningsbar
<haffe> Elvisp?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> man kan nog driva en del
<OrangeCat> maxjezy: Fett najs Blender-rendering.
<maxjezy> OrangeCat, thnx :)
<OrangeCat> Ser ut som om det vore ett foto.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> det är ett foto
<OrangeCat> =S
<maxjezy> men, jag ska ha den som referensbild
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> :)
<OrangeCat> Kan någon göra en sådan bild i Blender?
<Philip5> kan kan man väl
<OrangeCat> Tejp, smuts...
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> ja de går väl men, ja, jobbigt
<Philip5> the devil is in the details
<maxjezy> jag ska nog satsa på en clay rendering
<maxjezy> inget med texturer och shit
<speakman> Går väl att producera ungefär samma bild i random elektronikcadprogram. http://www.matwei.de/doku.php?id=en:eagle3d:eagle3d :)
<speakman> http://www.societyofrobots.com/electronics_Eagle3D_tutorial.shtml
<speakman> Via POV ray. Kanske Blender kan importera POV-filer?
<Philip5> exportera till povray
<Philip5> importera vet jag inte riktigt
<speakman> Hade ju varit coolt att ta in en sån där bild och förgylla den lite i Blender
<OrangeCat> Vad är en "medarbetare"?
<cptblood> hur noga är ubuntu-installationen med att den körs på samma hårdvara den installerades på?
<OrangeCat> Är det bara newspeak för "anställd"?
<Philip5> speakman: vad menar du med förgylla? du kan ju importera bilden i blender och göra en massa saker med den där
<OrangeCat> "Vi behöver medarbetare som behärskar svenska språket, kan cykla, har god kondition och som har körkort." <-- "Kan cykla"...
<speakman> Philip5: ja, så.
<Philip5> cptblood: inte så noga
<Philip5> cptblood: jag har bytt moderkort, minne och cpu utan ominstallation
<cptblood> om jag dunkar in på en gammal bjärton (amd barton 3200+) med nån nvidia grafik från tidiga 2000-talet, å sen kör på en amd phenom å nvidia 8x00 så funkar de?
<OrangeCat> Philip5: Bytt dator m.a.o.
<Norrland> cptblood: sålänge det är samma arkitektur 32/64bit så är de lugnt
<cptblood> Norrland: ah, gött
<cptblood> inte som windows då
<Philip5> cptblood: du kan behöva anpassa vilka drivisar som ska laddas och installera nått nytt
<Norrland> cptblood: om du ska köra 64bit så måste båda datorerna ha 64bit cpu osv
<haffe> Fast det borde kärnan hantera själv.
<cptblood> ja jo så långt är jag med Norrland
<Philip5> OrangeCat: nej inte bytt hårddiskar, dvd-spelare, grafikkort eller låda
<OrangeCat> Hårddisken är ju i.o.f.s. själva modermodemet i räknemaskinen.
<Philip5> typ
<speakman> modermodemet, själv hjärtat i hårddisken
<cptblood> tack för infon :)
<haffe> Det är bara macar som har modermodem.
<maxflax> Är lite förbryllad kör jag "glxinfo | grep rendering" så får jag "direct rendering: No" kör jag dock sudo på glxinfo får jag direct rendering : Yes - what the hell! :p
<maxflax> Skulle det i så fall innebära att om jag vill få program till att kunna nyttja direct rendering måste jag starta dem som root?
<speakman> maxflax: http://forum.soft32.com/linux/gentoo-DRI-DRM-glxinfo-Direct-Redering-root-ftopict324416.html
<speakman> maxflax: är det nvidia eller ati?
<maxflax> speakman  - ati
<speakman> maxflax: låter som rättighetsproblem
<speakman> får du något felmeddelande när du kör glxinfo som user?
<maxflax> speakman - provade att lägga till min användare till video-- gjorde ingen skillnad
<speakman> du måste logga in i gruppen först
<speakman> newgrp
<cptblood> hur dunkar jag lättast in drivrutiner för nvidia (hårdvaruacceleration) i ubuntu 10.10? nouveau ställer till problem så de står härliga till
<maxflax> speakman - inga fel när jag kör glxinfo
<speakman> cptblood: duger inte de som följer med Ubuntu 10.10?
<speakman> maxflax: weird
<cptblood> speakman: nej, dom är värdelösa å endast bra till kontorsliknande uppgifter
<cptblood> finns ingen hårdvaruaccelerering i öppna nouveau-drivrutinen
<speakman> cptblood: nej men Ubuntu kan installera Nvidias egna helt automagiskt
<speakman> System -> Administration -> Additional drivers
<cptblood> mjaså, jag har alltid tidigare handtrallat in via terminalen
<maxflax> speakman,  hur använder jag newgrp
<cptblood> var lätt som en plätt i ubuntu 8.10, men får testa de du skriver
<speakman> den borde iofs föreslagit det när du installerade, men prova manuellt
<speakman> maxflax: man newgrp
<speakman> maxflax: vad ger ls -al /dev/video*
<maxflax> cptblood,  fördelen med att det görs via ubuntu är att du slipper mecka varje gång det kommer kernel uppdateringar
<maxflax> speakman, finns ingen fil eller katalog med det namnet
<gorgo> dagon_, rc2 har kommit av cm7 nu :D
<cptblood> maxflax: ah, klar fördel ja
<cptblood> undrar hur de blir med nvidia drivrutiner iom wayland dock, dom sägs inte stödja de?
<haffe> Vi får se.
<speakman> maxflax: provat newgrp video ?
<haffe> Förhoppningsvis så har AMD släppt bra drivare till radeonkorten till den tiden.
 * speakman skulle inte hålla andan i väntan... :)
<cptblood> ja, å till deras apu så man kan köra amd i htpc:n
<maxflax> speakman, jepp
<speakman> maxflax: vad ger; grep video /etc/group
<maxflax> speakman, video:x:44:max
<maxflax> max är mitt kontonamn
<speakman> ante mig ;)
<speakman> gör det enkelt för dig och bara starta om burken
<maxflax> speakman, jo får bli något sådant
<cptblood> hur får jag lättast till att ljudet ska gå över hdmi i ubuntu 10.10 med nvidia som drivrutin för det?
<speakman> cptblood: klicka på högtalarikonen och välj Sound Preferences
<maxflax> måste säga att jag hittade något nytt i catalyst idag.. fanns inte tidigare.. Anti tear - gjorde wonders med min compiz iaf.. ingen mer tear när jag flyttar på fönster mm.
<cptblood> jo alltså en sak att de ska funka, en annan sak å få de å funka på riktigt
<speakman> Under fliken "Output" så hittar du HDMI-utgången
<speakman> maxflax: brukar heta Vsync annars :p
<speakman> cptblood: om du är ute efter 5.1-ljud så vill jag välkomna dig in i djungeln
<cptblood> jag har fått de å funka, men kan fan inte återproducera de igen hehe
<speakman> 5.1?
<cptblood> mm
<cptblood> kopplad till tv:n å sen toslink till förstärkaren
<speakman> Jag fixade det åt en polare. Jag provade så förbannat många olika sätt. Plötsligt så funkade det. Då släppte jag tangentbordet och gick därifrån. Ingen aning vad som faktiskt löste det.
<cptblood> lite samma här
<EAG> ubuntu skickar ut nån skum ljudsignal för mig som min förstärkare vägrar känna igen
<EAG> via hdmi
<EAG> tvn tar emot den fint
<EAG> jag kör med optisk kabel istället...
<cptblood> same here
<cptblood> men har inte passthru i tvn å ingen hdmi på förstärkaren, så enda vettiga jag kan köra
<dagon_> gorgo: :D
<gorgo> ska ladda in den senare :D
<gorgo> undra om man bara kan göra en update så man slipper ominstallera alla aps
<Emma> hej! jag är nybörjare på det här med ubuntu, och efter uppdateringen jag gjorde nyss så går det inte att starta upp operativsystemet... när jag försöker starta den senaste får jag en "load kernel first", försöker jag starta en tidigare version så får jag "kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,1)... förslag på hur jag kan lösa detta? =(
<arand> Emma: Hum, det låter som att din grub-boot-meny är lite kaiko...
<dagon_> gorgo: ja, det går bra
<haffe> Det låter som att det är strul med fstab
<Emma> arand, hur kan jag lösa det? =/
<dagon_> gorgo: jag uppdaterade syrrans från CM6.1 till CM7RC1 utan problem
<arand> Emma: Jag skulle nog starta up en liveCD, chroota in i det installerade systemet och köra update-grub ..
<gorgo> dagon_, ok, hur gjorde du det då?
<dagon_> som vanligt
<dagon_> bara flashade
<gorgo> ingen wipe då?
<dagon_> nope
<gorgo> bara install from zip?
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> det enda jag wipe:ade var battery stats
<gorgo> ok, då ska jag testa det :D
<gorgo> ahaa
<gorgo> ja kanske e bäst, hehe
<dagon_> gör en backup fallifall
<dagon_> funkar det inte så vet du ju det :P
<dagon_> allt funkar inte för alla har jag märkt
<dagon_> många på swedroidforumet som upplever saker olika
<gorgo> jo, o jag har min nandroid som jag kan restorea till sens o sen köra en install efte det
<dagon_> :)
<Emma> haha jag vet vad en liveCD är i alla fall, resten var grekiska för mig, men jag startar upp med en sådan och gissar mig fram därifrån då. tack!! :D
<dagon_> :)
<gorgo> jag ska pilla på det sen
<arand> Emma: Jag kan försöka guida igenom processen, om du kan komma in ichatten här från liveCDn
<gorgo_> humf
<realubot> speakman: Xmonad åkte ut.
<speakman> tråkigt
<haffe> Sova?
<realubot> Diffen: Det är inte värt besväret och jag har inte tålamodet att pilla för att få det att fungera som jag vill.
<speakman> diffen?
<realubot> speakman: Diffen?
<realubot> Äh.
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tangenten.
<speakman> Nej det är pilligt att få till när man inte kan Haskell
<realubot> Diffen: Sorry, postade fel.
<realubot> speakman: Mhm, jag har bara läste lite Haskell som hastigast. Jag är alldeles för kass på Haskell för att fixa confen utan strul.
<realubot> speakman: Dessutom hade jag bara en användning för det. Att köra Irssi parallellt med webbläsaren i samma fönster.
<realubot> speakman: Om jag köper en 24" i framtiden så kanske det blir mer meningsfullt med Xmonad.
<speakman> Man får väl väga nytta mot nöje. Själv var jag tvungen att ha en tiling window manager och hade inget emot lite pillande (och lära mig lite Haskell)
<speakman> ja, det är mer fördelaktigt vid högre upplösning (därav min fråga tidigare)
<realubot> speakman: En 22" är lite för liten för att man ska kunna få plats med tillräckligt många program i tillräckligt stor storlek.
<speakman> Jag kör en 24" i mitten och där är det väl mest värt att dela upp det må jag säga
<realubot> speakman: Jag har 1680x1050.
<realubot> Och 22".
<speakman> 1920x1200
<OrangeCat> Jag har 14 px vid erigerat tillstånd.
<speakman> OrangeCat: jag beklagar
<realubot> speakman: Jag måste nog ha 24" annars blir 1920x1200 för litet för mina ögon.
<speakman> Jag ska hem och sova iallafall. Gnatt!
<realubot> speakman: God natt.
<OrangeCat> Ska hem?
<OrangeCat> Var var du innan?
<realubot> Finns det något bra alternativ till Ubuntus vanliga sätt att ordna arbetsytor (workspaces)?
<Philip5> jahapp
<amelia> så är det.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> woohooo!
<Philip5> det var inte igår
<x_link> Hehehe
<x_link> I'm back!
<Philip5> var nog bara en tillfällighet
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Brukar oftast lägga mig precisi nnan 00:00, därför det inte har varit så mycket på sistone =)
<Philip5> amelia: vad har du firat mest då? fettisdag eller internationella kvinnodagen?!?!
<Philip5> värsta combodagen idag ju
<dagon_> hej kompisar :)
<Philip5> hej grabben!
<amelia> Philip5: inget av det.
<Philip5> inte ens en semla :(
<amelia> neh, jag äter inte sånt skräp
<Philip5> det som är så gott
<x_link> Gillar heller inte semlor så mycket. Är inte så mycket för grädde.
<x_link> Äter jag tårta så skrapar jag gärna bort en del av gräddet.
 * dagon_ hatar grädde
<dagon_> jag föråt mig på det när jag var liten
<Philip5> värst vad ni är konstiga då... vet inte om jag vill vara vän med er längre ;)
<amelia> grädden är ju det minst onyttiga i en semla så den kan jag äta. :P
<Philip5> brb
<DanielSenat> hejsan, nån som vet hur jag får evolution mail att öppnas när jag klickar på en adress i opera?
<DanielSenat> http://www.opera.com/support/kb/view/472/
<DanielSenat> detta säger mig ingenting, jag har provat att skriva "evolution [%r]" när man ska välja program till epost. men det går inte
<DanielSenat> att leta upp körbar fil evolution gick inte heller
<Philip5> jag kör inte gnome och vet inte hur det ställs in där
<DanielSenat> Philip5: ok
<realubot> Är det FAT32 eller FAT16 som är standard på USB-minnen?
<Philip5> man kan tycka att det är fat32 men vet inte med säkerhet. fat16 är ju bara dumt nu för tiden
<realubot> Philip5: Vad är den storaskillnaden mellan FAT16 och FAT32?
<Philip5> fast jag brukar köra ext2 eller till och med ext4 på usb-minnen också men det är ju värre om man ska plugga dem i en burk som inte kör linux då
<Philip5> kolla här så ser du: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<realubot> Philip5: Mhm, jag vill att det ska fungera på Win.
<Philip5> ja ska det funka i det mesta så blir det väl fat32
<realubot> Det blev det.
<realubot> Oj, vad många filsystem.
<realubot> Vad är den stora fördelen med btrfs och ext4?
<arand> realubot: en hel del, läst på deras hemsida...
<dagon_> ext4 är assnabbt
<dagon_> btrfs ger dig möjligheter beyond reality
<dagon_> realubot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-09
<Katten> hehe, är det fel att fråga om andra distrar här?
<dagon_> nej
<dagon_> fråga på kissekatt
<Katten> hehe
<Katten> undrar är det bra att köra slackware direkt, som en nybörjare. för jag vill ha nåt som jag kan lära mig av grunderna utan att allt är configuerat åt mig?
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> det finns ingen pakethanterare
<dagon_> så du får göra grovgörat själv
<dagon_> kör arch linux annars
<dagon_> där har du åtminstone en pakethanterare
<dagon_> men du får snickra systemet själv
<realubot> Jaha. Det var många detaljer i btrfs. Det är mycket jag inte har koll på vad det är bra för.
<dagon_> snapshots kan ju vara smutt
<realubot> Mhm.
<Katten> jo, men tanken va jag skulle göra sakerna helt från grunden.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> gentoo kanske
<dagon_> nästan samma sak som slackware
<dagon_> jag hade börjat med arch linux och sen gått mot slackware
<Katten> har ju testat gentoo, men inte slackware. har ju hört att funnits länge och ganska mycket finslipad
<dagon_> mjo, kan inte uttala mig direkt
<dagon_> senast jag körde var det 10.0
<realubot> Terminator är ju bra. Det duger istället för tiling-wm.
<dagon_> jodå
<Philip5> jag vet inte om jag skulle kalla slackware för finslipat. mer som en traktor och tuffar på
<dagon_> typ
<dagon_> en väloljad traktor
<Philip5> jo
<Katten> sen så vill jag ersätta linux med mitt windows xp :S
<dagon_> kanske inte ska köra slack då
<Katten> oops.. menar tvärt om :P
<dagon_> samma svar ändå :P
<dagon_> mitt tips
<realubot> Jag ska sätta mig in mer i hur Linux är uppbyggt och fungerar under ytan. Därefter blir det nog Archlinux.
<realubot> *Arch
<Philip5> nej jag skulle nog inte kalla slackware för en nybörjardist om man vill ha det lätt för sig
<dagon_> Katten: installera typ linux mint eller nåt och lek med slackware och dylikt i virtualbox
<realubot> Ubuntu och Fedora är nybörjardistar.
<realubot> Och Mandriva.
<dagon_> *host* mint *host*
<realubot> Ja, men mint är Ubuntu, tycker jag.
<Katten> ville inte ha lätt för mig heller, vill kunna göra allt från grunden.. configuera allt by my self :)
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden? Annat tema och lite andra program?
<dagon_> realubot: det känns ändå som ett helt annat os
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> en helt annan dist
<dagon_> linux mint är vad ubuntu borde ha varit
<realubot> Katten: Jag tror Gentoo är disten för dig. Vad jag har hört iaf. Om du vill göra allt från grunden.
<realubot> dagon_: Nja, varför tycker du att det känns som en helt annan dist?
<dagon_> vet inte
<dagon_> svårt att beskriva
<realubot> Jag har testat Mint och tycker det är same sam as Ubuntu.
<realubot> *same same
<realubot> En mer nybörjarvänlig variant av Ubuntu där codecs och annat är default.
<dagon_> en bättre variant av ubuntu helt enkelt
<realubot> Mhm, typ.
<Katten> jo, annars kan ju göra som du säger.. att jag sitter med ubuntu i datorn, och leker med tex något som passar mig i virtualbox
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> så gör jag hela tiden
<dagon_> harvar genom intressanta saker
<dagon_> unix, linux, windows
<dagon_> dos
<realubot> Vissa saker var ju coola med Lubuntu. Att Chromium är default browser, att Pidgin är degault chattklient osv.
<arand> Well, blir ju diff nu när de inte hoppar på unity, som det verkar, och med debianbas också...
<realubot> Kommer alla versioner av Mint ha Debian som bas nu? Och varför då isf? Är det för att bara för Unity?
<Katten> vad skulle man ersätta Windows XP med :P
<realubot> PCOS eller vad det heter.
<realubot> Eller Kubuntu kanske?
<dagon_> mint kde?
<Philip5> heja kubuntu!
<Katten> Skulle det passar för en netbook 10' ?
<realubot> PCLinuxOS, menar jag.
 * dagon_ kör arch linux + fluxbox på sin netbook
<dagon_> med 8.9"
<realubot> Katten: Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<realubot> Det som är viktigast på netbooken är ju att köra Chromium så det blir lite fart på webbläsaren och att köra program i fullscreen. Fast Firefox fungerar bättre i fullscreen.
<Katten> Jag har ju testat alla ubuntu varianter, den enda som får min intresse är ju Xubuntu.. men när jag installerade det sist, så gick allt åt helv*
<realubot> Jag tycker det är en bugg att Ctrl+L inte fäller ner adressfältet i Chromium som i Fx.
<realubot> Katten: Lubuntu?
<realubot> Katten: Har du testat det?
<realubot> Det ska vara mer lättviktigt än Xubuntu.
<realubot> Är det stor skillnad i Unix uppbyggnad och Linux? Hur snabbt kommer man in i Unix om man har koll på Linux?
<realubot> *bra koll på Linux
<Katten> Har kollat in Lubuntu, men jag gillade inte de. jag vill häldre kunna fixa allt i ordning själv
<Katten> Men tack. för alla förslagen
<Katten> förslag* :P
<realubot> Katten: Gentoo eller Arch.
 * realubot har aldrig använt Gentoo eller Arch. :S
<dagon_> stackare
<realubot> Vad är den största fördelen med Arch jämfört med Ubuntu?
<dagon_> du väljer ju själv vad du vill ha
<realubot> Att man kompilerar programmen manuellt varje gång man installerar?
<dagon_> AUR
<realubot> dagon_: Vad menas med att man väljer själv?
<dagon_> du börjar med ingenting
<dagon_> och väljer själv vad du vill ha i ditt system
<realubot> Hm, ja, just. Det har jag sett i en guide.
<realubot> Installation av Gnome osv.
<realubot> dagon_: Hur länge har du sysslat med Linux?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> nu tvingar du mig att använda hjärnan ju :)
<Katten> ska man ersätta sitt os, man har nu med linux.. eller ska man vänta med det till jag vet en del?
<realubot> Katten: Vilket OS? Win?
<realubot> Katten: Om du inte använder något speciellt program så är det bara att ersätta rakt av.
<Katten> Windows XP nurvarande os
<realubot> Men om du kör Photoshop eller nåt så får du tänka dig för.
<realubot> Katten: Om du bara har serienyckeln så går det att tanka ner installations-CD till XP.
<realubot> Du kan alltid installera det på nytt med giltlig licens.
<realubot> No problem.
<Katten> jo, men jag har inte nåt sånt "speciellt" program
<dagon_> realubot: det hela började med slackware 10 runt 2005, sen blev det ett avbrott och sen började jag med debian 2006/2007, sen blev det ubuntu mixat med lite olika tester av andra och sen förra året blev det arch linux. nu kör jag en evig blandning mellan olika distar. 6 år i år 8]
<realubot> Katten: Vilken Windows-version har du?
<Katten> Windows XP SP3
<realubot> Katten: XP Pro eller Home svensk?
<Katten> Home Svensk
<Katten> uh, vad hände? :)
<realubot> Katten: Den finns på TPB som installations-CD. Om du har en licensnyckel så tror jag inte att det blir något problem.
<realubot> Katten: Om du har en extern hdd så kan du ju alltid skapa en image av din netbook-disk så är det bara att återställa Windows den vägen annars.
<Katten> jag "försöker" fixa nåt linux åt mig :)
<Katten> okej
<dagon_> ska du ha till din netbook?
<Katten> mm
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> och du vill lära dig
<Katten> japp
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/archflux.png <- så fin är min netbook
<Katten> ser schysst ut
<realubot> dagon_: Usch.
<realubot> Flyxbox ser inte så snyggt ut. :(
<realubot> *Flux
<dagon_> y4
<Katten> haha, men annars får illa tvungen köra ubuntu :] min dator har ju ingen cdläsare :/
<dagon_> bara köra med usb-minne ju :)
<dagon_> dd if=arch.iso of=/dev/dittusbminne
<dagon_> :D
<Katten> finns det något linux som är clean.. där inte följer massa junk.. som jag kanske inte har användning av?
<dagon_> just det
<Katten> menar ubuntu*
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> du kan alltid installera alternate
<realubot> CLI-installationen av Ubuntu installerar ju basen, typ.
<Katten> det har hänt några gånger att varje gång jag försökt ubuntu, så har det blivit att den gnäller om att skivan är trasig eller nåt liknande.. när den håller på installera
<dagon_> kassa skivor?
<dagon_> bränt för fort?
<realubot> Katten: "The command-line version of Ubuntu is a sparse system, without any graphical elements. It's a text-only version of what lies underneath all the advanced graphical elements. It's also the starting point for a minimal installation.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Katten: "To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system." It is exactly the same command-line system on Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu Alternate CDs.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Därefter får du bygga ut det själv med DE och WM etc.
<realubot> Openbox, Fluxbox, Gnome, KDE...
<Katten> dagon_ nää, det va usb jag använde
<realubot> Katten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Install an Ubuntu command-line system
<realubot> Katten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<realubot> Där. Första länken blev fel.
<Katten> så, ubuntu, är helt.. dos liknande då.. fixa allt via terminal alltså.. utan nåt gui?
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan dd if=arch.iso of=/dev/sdc1 och att använda Unetbootin?
<realubot> Katten: Japp. Om du installerar bassystemet bara genom Alternate ja.
<realubot> cli install.
<arand> realubot: Unetbootin har sin egen variant av syslinux/isolinux bland annat.
<dagon_> realubot: ingen särskild
<realubot> arand: Vad är syslinux och isolinux?
<dagon_> jag håller med arand i allt han säger
<dagon_> fick näsblod nu..
<realubot> dagon_: Av vad arand sa?
<arand> Används istället för grub för att boota liveCDs och liveUSBs ofta.
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<arand> Visst är syslinux lite småsexigt, med näsblod är väl att ta i?
<Katten> hmm, hur ska jag göra för att komma i väga.. om jag skulle komma fram till ett fel :S
<Katten> går det köra internet från de också eller? :)
<realubot> Katten: Det går det nog ja.
<realubot> Katten: Jag tror du kan använda Irssi.
<realubot> För att komma hit och fråga.
<arand> Om man vill ha ett mindre system skulle jag personligen starta från något standard och enkelt, och avinstallera eftersom, bygga nedåt istället för att bygga uppåt.
<realubot> Katten: Du har inget grafiskt gränssnitt bara och inget grafiskt program installerat heller såklart.
<Katten> hade varit lönsamt göra det från grunden än från toppen
<dagon_> arand: nä men fick näsblod och jag visste att jag skulle hålla med dig i vad du sade om syslinux 8]
<Katten> hur gör jag för att använda irssi i command line då
<realubot> Katten: Du får nog ha riktigt bra koll om du verkligen ska bygga från grunden. Annars är base system från Alternate (cli install) nog bäst om du vill bygga från grunden.
<arand> Jodå, man lär sig mer naturligtvis, beror ju på hur mycket man överväger mellan att lära sig och lättsamhet
<realubot> Katten: Först får du installera det med: sudo apt-get install irssi
<realubot> Katten: Därefter kör du kommandot: irssi
<realubot> Katten: Sedan /connect irc.freenode.org
<realubot> Därefter: /j #ubuntu-se
<realubot> Så är du här.
<Katten> hehe jo :)
<arand> Katten: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<arand> irssi har mycket bra docs
<realubot> Har man mycket att vinna prestandamässigt på att modda Linux, alltså kärnan?
<realubot> Jämfört med att köra Ubuntus standardkärna t.ex.
<Katten> helst skulle passa mig bäst att göra sig ett eget Dist :p
<realubot> Då har du att göra.
<Katten> haha, jo
<arand> w3m brukar väl komma som default i ubuntu-standard åtminstone, så "w3m google.com" and you're all set
<arand> Katten: Debian kanske är att föredra där, eller LFS om man vill verkligen börja från typ noll.
<realubot> Katten: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/download.html
<Katten> är det nå bra början det? ;)
<arand> LFS är dock disagnat som ett rent undervisningsverktyg, räkna inte med att få igång något användbart inom den närmsta tiden, om jag förstått rätt...
<realubot> Är Linuxfromscratch-boken nåt att ha?
<realubot> arand: Han ville ju bygga en egen dist.
<realubot> Vad är det som är den stora skillnaden mellan DSL och Ubuntu när det kommer till Linux? Inte Gnome+program?
<Katten_> hehe ubuntu får väll räcka. LFS får jag ta en titt någon gång
<realubot> This Linux From Scratch book is the central core around that project. It provides the background and instructions
<realubot> necessary for you to design and build your own system. While this book provides a template that will result in a
<realubot> correctly working system, you are free to alter the instructions to suit yourself, which is, in part, an important part of
<realubot> this project.
<Katten> realubot, LFS får jag läsa  medans jag har ubuntu :p
<Katten> vad kallas webläsare command line typ?
<dagon_> realubot: DSL är baserat på debian
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, men är det hela Debian i botten på DSL?
<realubot> Katten: cli browser?
<realubot> Katten: Det finns ett par kända: lynx, links2, w3m...
<dagon_> realubot: nej
<Katten> är det nåt webläsare i Dos elr?
<dagon_> dos existerar inte i linux
<realubot> Nej, så vad är skillnaden mellan Debian i DSL och "riktiga" Debian?
<dagon_> dsl är ett litet debiansystem
<realubot> Katten: Det är en webbläsare som går att köra i Terminalen i Ubuntu t.ex.
<realubot> dagon_: Ja, men vilka delar har plockats bort? Vad är den största skillnaden mellan Debian och Debian i DSL?
<Katten> tänkte bara.. du vet när jag kör altanative cd
<realubot> Ja?
<realubot> Katten: Du kan ju testa nu om du kör Ubuntu.
<Katten> håller på fixa unetbootin
<realubot> Som arand sa: w3m google.com
<dagon_> realubot: ingen som helst aning :P
<dagon_> realubot: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<arand> dsl är väl lite smådött nuförtiden?
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> senaste var ju 2008 :P
<Katten> vad var det jag skulle skriva i irssi ?
<arand>  /connect irc.freenode.net
<arand>  /join #ubuntu-se
<realubot> dagon_: 6 år. Jag har hållit på med Linux i 3 år i april.
<realubot> Det går sakta men säkert framåt.
<dagon_> jag ska snart tatuera in tux
<Katten> vart? :p
<realubot> Det som står på tur är att lära sig mer om datakommunikation (tcp/ip) och linux (kärnan).
<dagon_> antingen insidan av handleden eller på skulderbladet
<realubot> Pannan?
<realubot> Det hade varit nåt.
<Katten> eller varför inte en på fingret :p
<Katten> ett*
<dagon_> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/iknkgp16/Arbetsyta1_001.png
<dagon_> tjusigt värre
<realubot> dagon_: Jo, men Ubuntu ser 90% likadant ut. Det var större skillnad innan Ubuntu började med lila.
<dagon_> fast nu har jag bytt tema själv
<dagon_> och dessutom
<arand> Har suttit och petat ihop en debian/copyright för Red Eclipse, som har ett antal något spretiga licenser, linecount: 637 Detta inkluderar inte verbatimkopior av ett antal vanligt förekommande licenser som ligger i debian/licenses/
<dagon_> realubot: ubuntu har inget med saken att göra, det är gnome
<arand> Det är i sådana lägen man börjar önksa att fler använde WTFPL
<dagon_> :>
<arand> debian/copyright: 1 line: "Yaaarrr!"
<dagon_> 8]
<realubot> dagon_: Ubuntu är ju Linux+Gnome+program
<realubot> dagon_: Det är det jag menar. Mint är ju bara en Ubuntu remix.
<xyzp> gomorron
<Frippe> morrn
<xyzp> Frippe, kul å se nån vaken
<dagon_> realubot: fast utseendet är fortfarande gnome
<dagon_> det var det du anmärkte på
<realubot> När man installerar Ubuntu lägger sig /boot då naturligt på låga sektorer eller är det en fördel att manuellt lägga in en /root-partition?
<realubot> Hur många GB/MB är Ubuntus base system på?
<realubot> Ubuntu utan Gnome+program.
<dagon_> ingen aning
<dagon_> men rätt många MB är ju grafiska program
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> Jag tycker linuxfromscratch-boken är ganska intressant. Det är pedagogisk.
<realubot> *Den är
<dagon_> jag funderar på att att leka med LDS
<realubot> Jag har läst 45 sidor nu och tycker att den går igenom hur man bygger en distro på ett bra sätt. Jag hänger med i svängarna än så länge.
<dagon_> LFS*
<dagon_> har en gammal Dell Latitude med 2GB disk
<dagon_> vore smid att knåpa ihop en egen dist till den
<realubot> Jag läser bara. Jag orkar inte bygga distron. Jag är mer intresserad av att få kläm på hur en distro "växer fram"..
<dagon_> sen är det säkert omöjligt att hitta drivare till trådlöst
<dagon_> kanske inte
<dagon_> den borde klara sig på nåt generic
<dagon_> är ett sweex pcmcia
<realubot> dagon_: Det kan ju vara skoj, men knappast värt besväret ekonomiskt.
<speedxco1e> godmorgon =)
<realubot> Du får en netbook för max 3000 kr.
<dagon_> realubot: hur då menar du?
<dagon_> jaha
<dagon_> men denna har jag fått gratis
<realubot> speedxco1e: God natt snarare för oss. :)
<speedxco1e> nån som vet vad ett raid1 gör om den inte får samma svar från båda diskarna när den läser?
<dagon_> aldrig pillat med raid
<speedxco1e> ett read error
<dagon_> kdenlive var helt okej
<realubot> dagon_: Jag menar att en dator med 2GB disk måste vara gammal och det är nog inte värt det annat än för intressets skull.
<dagon_> lärandet
<realubot> Jo.
<dagon_> kan man knåpa ihop nåt som funkar på nåt så gammalt är man all set to go
<dagon_> slax är annars en trevlig grej
<dagon_> där kan du också "bygga din egen dist"
<dagon_> du knåpar ihop en iso på deras hemsida och laddar sen ner
<dagon_> sen är det bara att köra dd mot disken i den datorn
<dagon_> har knåpat ihop en iso nu på 133MB
<realubot> dagon_: Aha, har nog hört talas om Slax.
<dagon_> undrar om du kan ladda ner min build
<dagon_> tror inte det
<dagon_> hmm, har ingenstans att hosta 133MB heller
<dagon_> ska prova den i virtualbox nu
<dagon_> realubot: http://www.slax.org/
<dagon_> riktigt fin idé
<dagon_> du kan göra din version av slax hur avancerad du vill
<dagon_> nu gjorde jag en med endast kärna, xorg, devel, elinks och wireless drivers
<dagon_> ska se om den funkar
<dagon_> funkar galant
<dagon_> då behöver jag alltså bara lägga till slaptget
<dagon_> sen är det tuta och köra på den gamla skorven
<dagon_> fortfarande bara 126MB
<dagon_> 117MB nu
<dagon_> realubot: somnade du? :P
<dagon_> nu ska jag bara trycka in iso'n på IDE-disken
<dagon_> har allt som behövs
<dagon_> ssh, elinks och drivare till det trådlösa kortet
<dagon_> hoho!
<dagon_> http://freshmeat.net/projects/twin/
<realubot> dagon_: Jag? Somna? Jag sover aldrig.
<dagon_> kolla vad jag hittade --^
<realubot> Vad är det?
<dagon_> terminal window manager
<dagon_> du kan i princip få ett desktop i terminalen
<dagon_> http://www.icewalkers.com/scr/n975/twin.jpg
<dagon_> http://linuz.sns.it/~max/twin/screenshots/twin-on-X11.png
<dagon_> större bild
<dagon_> tanken är ju bara att den datorn ska vara en irc-station
<dagon_> basic surfning typ
<realubot> dagon_: Aha. Det är ju bra. Är det inte bättre att köra cli-program rakt av istället?
<dagon_> jo men om man vill vara flashig så :P
<dagon_> realubot: vill du testa den?
<dagon_> hittade ett ställe där jag kan ladda upp
<realubot> dagon_: Nej. Jag orkar inte nu. Jag behöver sova.
<dagon_> 05:17 < realubot> dagon_: Jag? Somna? Jag sover aldrig.
<realubot> Jag har läst typ 100 sidor i lfs-boken.
<realubot> dagon_: Ähum, skrev jag så? Jaha, men ibland måste man ta paus.
<dagon_> 8]
<realubot> Jag ska inte sova. Jag ska bara ta en paus från irc.
<realubot> :D
<realubot> dagon_: Du får sova så gott om du går och lägger dig. Själv tar jag en paus nu.
<dagon_> pausa på
<realubot> Ja. Natti!
<dagon_> natti!
<dagon_> åäö
<dagon_> kanon
<haffe> Host.
<dagon_> morrn haffe
<haffe> Morgon dagon_ .
<haffe> Hur är läget i Insmouth?
<dagon_> jofan
<dagon_> knåpat ihop en ypperlig iso som snart skall skarptestas
<dagon_> ska bara ha i mig en liter kaffe
<dagon_> sjukt störigt när kroppen börjar ge upp när hjärnan går på högvarv
<dagon_> läget med dig haffe?
<haffe> Jag har feber och ont i halsen.
<dagon_> jag lider med dig
<haffe> Det gör jag också.
<haffe> Lider det vill säga.
<dagon_> jag rekommenderar Alvedon 500mg och Zyx Citron
<dagon_> Honungsvatten eller te funkar också bra mot den onda halsen
<haffe> Ibumetin.
<dagon_> funkar det för dig så
<HeMan> Morrn!
<haffe> Morgon.
<haffe> Snart dags för saltgruvan.
<Barre> god morgon kamrater
<haffe> Jo.
<antii> Morrn
<haffe> Hoho.
<Coffe> jag måste lära mig räkna ip nät igen
<haffe> 1+1 =2
<Coffe> precis
<Coffe> men /29 , hur många ip de ger etc
<andol> Coffe: Tja, till en börja med så är ju en sådan här inte dumt att ha till hands - http://krow.net/dict/subnet.html
<andol> Coffe: Gällande just /29 så lämnar ju det tre bitar, och sålunda åtta möjliga kombinationer/adresser.
<cHarNe2> Coffe: finns väll nått 'netcalc' till terminalen?
<cHarNe2> kommer inte ohåg namnet :S
<andol> Jo, subnetcalc är smidigt
<cHarNe2> andol: så kan det nog heta :)
<Coffe> andol, cHarNe2  tack, men jag menade räkna i huvudet :)
<Coffe> andol, bra fusklista :)
<andol> Coffe: Tja, som sagt så blir ju /29 -> 32-29=3 bitar att bygga adresser/kombinationer. Därför så består en /29 utav åtta adresser. Bara att substituera 29 mot annat värde i den uträkningen.
<Coffe> andol,  precis , sedan hänga med på hur många hostar dessa 3 bitar bli, vad nätmask blir etc etc. tyvärr så har jag glömt allt sånt.
<carl-> ipcalc
<andol> Coffe: Du menar som att /29 hänger ihop med 255.255.255.248?
<Coffe> andol,  precis. vilken adress som blir nät å allt sånt . finns säkert en app till min telefon. men jag vill sätta mig ner ålära mig det igen .
<cHarNe2> carl-: precis, den var det  som jag tänkte på
<Coffe> kanske kommer till anv nu med ipv6
<andol> Coffe: Tja, om du tar och konverterar okteterna i 255.255.255.248 till binär så ser du att det blir 11111111.11111111.11111111.11111000
<carl-> cHarNe2: för oss som inte kan/vill/orkar räkna "på riktigt" :)
<andol> Coffe: Du råkar inte se några tre bitar i den uppställningen? :)
<Barre> jag ser faktiskt 32 bitar
<Coffe> andol, jo, men jag måste " fatta" det i skallen så jag kan räkna själv
<Coffe> Barre, har du fått igång ipv6 på din android ?
<andol> Coffe: Ok, låt oss ta ett exempel till, fast att nu faktiskt räkna fram masken /26 så blir det 26 bitar för ranget och 6 lediga bitar för adressrymnden (i brist på mer korrekt terminiologi)
<andol> Coffe: Sålunda så har vi binärt 11111111111111111111111111000000, vilket vi slår isär till 11111111.11111111.11111111.11000000, vilket vi sen konverterar till bas tio, och får nätmasken 255.255.255.192.
<Coffe> andol, ja ,
<andol> Coffe: Hänger du med på hur det hänger ihop nu?
<Coffe> andol, ja
<andol> tupp
<Barre> Coffe: har inte testat ipv6 på droiden
<Coffe> andol,  lär nog inte kunna räkna det där i huvudet ialf
<Coffe> andol, så då är det 6 bitar för hosts . 1 går bort för nät å en för broadcasts
<andol> Jupp
<Coffe> så vad blir det ? 2^6 = 64 ?
<andol> Hur menar du nu?
<Coffe> att sedan kunna räkna ut på en hostmask , hur många hostar man får plats med där
<andol> Coffe: Fast kanske blev lite otydligt, ja en adress går bort till nät och en till broadcast. Däremot så går ju inte en bit bort, eller hur menar du?
<andol> Coffe: Hmm, förresten så borde du nog prata med någon som faktiskt kan det här med nät, och sålunda kan förklara på riktigt. Jag kan bara precis tillräckligt mycket för att fuska mig fram :)
<andol> ...och så borde jag nog ta och fokusera lite på jobbandet just nu.
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Coffe: Är det klurigt med subnetting?
<Coffe> bamsefar,  surt att jag har glömt allt om det
<Coffe> andol, du har vart mycket hjälpsam . tack :)
<Norrland> Coffe: https://www.dnlab.se/pdf/subnetting.pdf
<Coffe> har ni något tips , på bra sätt att rotera en logg , varje gång ett program startar  ?
<Barre> varför skulle man inte vilja köra bind9 chrooted?
<andol> Barre: Kan tänka mig att det eventuellt skulle kunna krångla vid uppgradering från en Ubuntu-release till en annan, samt att det tar några minuter extra att sätta upp.
<andol> Barre: Fast annars så är ju verkligen bind en demon som gör sig väldigt väl att köra chrootad.
<Barre> andol: jo, det tar ju några extra minuter att installera p.g.a. att den inte är chrootad by default... vilket jag finner väldigt konstigt eftersom precis som du säger så lämpar den sig ypperligigt för chroot, vilket för mig till frågan:
<Barre> varför skulle man inte vilja köra bind9 chrooted?
<Barre> det logiska vore väl att det skulle ta några minuter extra att sätta upp en bind9 som INTE är chrootad O_o
<andol> Barre: Tja, historiskt så har det här i alla fall varit ett skäl till att det inte är default, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/127184
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 127184 in bind9 "Installing bind9 in a chroot" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Barre> är det inte därför man numera har en /etc/rsyslog.d där man enkelt kan droppa en $AddUnixListenSocket den chrottade /var/chroot/bind9/dev/log, problem solved :P
<Barre> i en enkel liten fil...
<Barre> s/den chrottade/till den chrootade/
 * Barre uppskattar att prata med andol eftersom det finns en chans att han lär sig något :)
<andol> Barre: Låter rimligt, så orsaken kan helt enkelt vara så enkel att frånvaron utav chroot beror på att ingen har tagit tag i det hela på sistone. Puffa gärna på sagda bugg-rapport, alternativt leta rätt på lämplig motsvarande Debian-bugg.
<larsemil> hur ser jag i proc/cpuinfo om det är en 64bit prolle?
<andol> Barre: Du eller jag som har chans att lära sig något? :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<bamsefar> larsemil: Kolla efter lm-flaggan
<Coffe> en HyperThreded cou visar ju upp varje core dubbelt, så hur kollar man hur många faktiska CPU:er man har i en maskin ?
<bamsefar> Coffe: reportedcpus/2
<bamsefar> ;)
<larsemil> bamsefar: lahf_lm är den enda jag har
<Caly> inte ofta man vaknar till så här bra nyheter =P
<Caly> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.372604/apple-i-blasvader-kan-strida-mot-konkurrenslagen
<Caly> \o/
<Coffe> bamsefar,  om man inte vet om HT är på ,, så vet man ju inte :)
<bamsefar> Coffe: Får inte båda ht-coresen samma core id då?
<Coffe> bamsefar,  bra fråga
<Barre> andol: jag så klart
<Coffe> bamsefar,  hur ser man coreid då
<bamsefar> Coffe: I cpuinfo?
<bamsefar> Eller processor typ
<bamsefar> Heter den
<bamsefar> Har du nån burk du vet har ht?
<Coffe> bamsefar,  jag är osäker
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> processor	: 7
<bamsefar> cpu cores: 4
<bamsefar> Det där är på en hp dl 360 G7
<bamsefar> Med en qc-cpu i.
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ den verkar ha ht enablat.
<Coffe> mm
<bamsefar> Eftersom det dyker upp 8 processorer.
<Coffe> jag kollar med dells tool, om jag kan få fram den datan
<bamsefar> Dells tool?
<bamsefar> det där var från cat /proc/cpuinfo
<larsemil> bamsefar: lahf_lm är den enda jag har är det 64bit?
<larsemil> shit vad det var roligt att spela openttd igår
<cHarNe2> larsemil: är det som simcity?
<kodein> det är som Transport Tycoon, eftersom det är vad det är
<kodein> och väldigt beroendeframkallande
<cHarNe2> kodein: vet inte vad transport tycoon än
<t^> winamp » Sabaton - Primo Victoria :: 04:11
<t^> :>
<larsemil> cHarNe2: openttd.org
<Coffe> bamsefar, demidecode fungerade bra
<bamsefar> Okej
<t^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZRY65qeCls&feature=player_embedded#at=38 :>
<t^> tar tebax den här va fan roligare -- > http://www.youtube.com/user/europarl#p/u/2/RoBG5DdIca4
<chraist> Är det någon som vet ifall hp mini 2133 och dockan KP080AA (HP 2008 120W Docking Station KP080AA) funkar? Hittar nämligen ingen information om det.
<chraist> Glöm frågan, finns ingen dockingsport på datorn :P
<Barre> larsemil: det var två fel som orsakade problem med min dhcp, båda är lösta nu och jag är glad :)
<Katten> exit
<larsemil> Barre: tell me!
<Barre> larsemil: what?
<larsemil> Barre: tell me vad som var fel
<Barre> ahh
<Barre> fel 1: Bryggan på kvm-servern hade inte network eller broadcast definerat i /etc/network/interfaces vilket skapade problem.
<Barre> inte heller proxmox definerade detta under installationen
<Barre> när jag kom på det så fungerade det för samtliga android/linux maskiner att få adresser från dhcp. Men inte windows och OSX.
<Barre> fel 2: jag hade definerat server-identifier i dhcpd.conf, och det gillades tydligen inte av Win eller OSX. När jag kommenterade bort den så fungerade den även för mindre sofistikerade os
<Barre> larsemil: ^^
<Barre> win 13
<realubot> dagon_: Pausen slut.
<Coffe> Barre,  proxmox ?
<Barre> Coffe: det är väl ingen fråga. Det är ju ett företagsnamn.
<Barre> Coffe: kaffeknappen?
<Coffe> Barre,  dom har sitt kontor precis bredvid mitt
<Coffe> Barre,  så du har börjat köra proxmox nu ?
<Barre> Coffe: nej, inte ännu. Kör fortfarande kvm på ubuntu, har dock uppgraderat från 8.04 till 10.04 :)
<Barre> Coffe: men, innan sommaren så rullar de nya instanserna på proxmox
<Coffe> ok, väldigt lätt att exportera KVM till proxmox
<Barre> Coffe: jag gjorde det igår när jag felsökte i min miljö. Inga problem alls faktiskt
<Barre> hade en proxmox på en bärbar dator för test enbart
<Coffe> Barre, ska du köra en eller flera servers ?
<Barre> Coffe: två proxmox i ett kluster
<Coffe> Barre,  får jag ge ett tips. så kör delad storage då . för att kunna flytta dom utan behöva stoppa dom
<Barre> Coffe: :)                              självklart...
<Barre> anledningen till att jag vill köra två proxmox i ett kluster är just för att jag skall ha en anlening att ha ett riktigt storage hemma jue
<Coffe> ja just de
<Coffe> du fick ju något mumsigt över
<Barre> eller kanske fick... det är inte klart ännu..
<netuser> hello
<kodapa> hello
<cHarNe2> hello
<phnom> hello
<netuser> om jag skrive  en script i linux.sh
<netuser> och vill att den ska printa en text när nån conntaktar den
<netuser> hur gör jag?
<cHarNe2> netuser: ?
<cHarNe2> netuser: http://pastie.org/1651486 ?
<netuser> är på en windows burk nu
<cHarNe2> netuser: jag fattar inte vad du menar.
<[F]adE> Är aMSN dött för någon annan ?
<netuser> men ehco är de när man vill prina nåt
<netuser> som hej eller nåt
<netuser> jag vill göra de fast när den dator kontaktar mig
 * Barre smyger iväg och gömmer sig en stund
<Coffe> Barre,  kör du på debian ? eller på ubuntu ?
<Barre> Coffe: både och..
<Coffe> ok. jag kör än. bara på debian
<Barre> Coffe: ipv6?
<Coffe> Barre,  nej , vi kör än så länge bara ipv4 på dessa
<OrangeCat> Är det tekniskt omöjligt att skicka UPP info i kabel-TV-nätet?
<OrangeCat> T.ex. info om vad man ser på för kanal just nu.
<OrangeCat> Eller rösta på olika alternativ.
<OrangeCat> Kanske låter dumt, men om man kan ta emot en signal borde det gå att skicka tillbaka enligt mig.
<OrangeCat> Kabel-TV-sladdarna verkar ju ha kunnat användas för Internet med kabel-modem och så?
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: övertygad om att det går
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: men det sköter operatörerna, vad vill du göra?
<virtuald> orangecat: Visst funkar det med kablarna men det kanske bara sitter sändare på ena sidan och mottagare på andra
<OrangeCat> Jag tänker bara att det i så fall äntligen vore möjligt med tittarsiffror.
<OrangeCat> Alltså sådana som inte är uppgräva från röven.
<OrangeCat> Utan faktiskt stämmer.
<OrangeCat> Låter mysko att man övergick till digital-TV från analog dito bara för att skippa denna ytterst viktiga funktion.
<OrangeCat> I alla år har man ju bara gissat när man presenterat "tittarsiffror".
<Barre> Men det skulle ju bara inkludera dem som sitter på kabel-tv och inte satelit, luft eller Internet
<ub20> pratar ni om tv-licensen ?, jag tycker att svt kan skicka räkningen direkt till isp, det är dom som levererar skiten :P
<Barre> nej, vi pratar inte om tv-licens
<ub20> okidioki, jag kom precis in och såg en massa tv snack...
<OrangeCat> Barre: Ingen ser väl på TV på Internet? Går förresten inte ens av någon anledning... ingen kanal har en live-ström.
<OrangeCat> Borde gå att skicka tillbaka data även över luften...
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: svt har vissa sändningar live
<OrangeCat> Förresten vore ju det knappast svårt att räkna.
<Barre> OrangeCat: ok, jag förtydligar. IP-TV (Internet Protocol Television) :P
<Barre> OrangeCat: men du sa att man kunde få korrekta tittarsiffror om man bara löste det med kabel-tv, men det räcker inte. Självklart kan man få korrekta tittarsiffror om man löser på alla media TV kan tittas på.
<Barre> sen är det väl en annan sak att få statistiskt säkrade siffror, men även där tror jag att kabel-tv "lösnningen" inte är tillräcklig
<t^> winamp » Sabaton - Ghost Division :: 03:51
<t^> :>>>
<OrangeCat> Finns inget som heter "statistiskt säkrad".
<OrangeCat> Det är bara ett fantasifoster skapat av lata människor som insåg att de inte kan fråga alla.
<OrangeCat> Och därför frågar NÅGRA.
<OrangeCat> Men ändå påstår saker som "svenska folket tycker..."...
<Norrland> OrangeCat: därför de är statistik
<Norrland> om man skulle fråga _alla_ hade de vart fakta
<OrangeCat> "De tusen personer som vi faktiskt frågade tycker följande"..."
<OrangeCat> "Tusen andra personer ändrar hela skiten"
<kodein> menar du att det finns några statistiker här som du kan trolla?
<kodein> when come back, ta några hp statistik
<OrangeCat> Snarare du som trollar, och alla andra som snackar som om statistik stämmer.
<kodein> så jag trollar alltså genom att ifrågasätta dina lösryckta påståenden?
<Norrland> OrangeCat: om du klagar på varför statistik inte stämmer så kanske du skulle behöva ta och läsa på om vad statistik egentligen är.
<OrangeCat> Jag vet att det är det...
<OrangeCat> Det är just det som är problemet... :/
<OrangeCat> Att det används som om det inte vore statistik.
<OrangeCat> T.ex. för att mäta tittarsiffror, som är fullständigt barrockt.
<kodein> problemet är väl att "jag vet att det är så" varken är bevis eller vettiga argument
<kodein> utöver statistik på högskolenivå kan jag rekommendera en kurs i retorik
<kodein> urval går utmärkt att ha för att få ett hum om vad helheten pekar på åt för håll, med en viss felmarginal. ingen utom du tror att statistik handlar om 0% felmarginal.
<phnom> Kan någon slänga ur sig en font som de vet säkert hänger med X när man installerar det?
<cahoot> "default" ;)
<Philip5> beror ju på vad man menar med X också. xorg i sig har väl inga fonts alls utan är beroende av fonts från annat håll som t ex xfonts
<lusmus> dagon_
<phnom> Provade med '-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-2' ... Det verkar funka, undrar vilken font det blir...
<DanielSenat> hej nån som vet hur man ändrar markeringsfärg i openoffice? Jag har orange markeringsfärg i pdf filer men i writer har jag mörkblå, lite störande
<DanielSenat> markerar jag text här blir den med orange, kan jag ställa in writer så att markerade partier blir orange istället för blå?
<Coffe> i vi , i editerings läge, kan man hoppa till nästa sökresultat då ?
<DanielSenat> Hela systemets färg vid markeringar är inställt på orange(human clearlooks) det ger orange färg vid markeringar. Men i openoffice blir markeringarna blåa. Kan man ändra detta?
<cahoot> tydligen kan man göra det via gnome-color-chooser
<cahoot> gnome-color-chooser > Global Colors > Entry Fields > selected, background -> your_new_color
<DanielSenat> var hittar jag gnome color chooser?
<DanielSenat> alltså jag vill inte byta färg på temat, bara göra så att markeringarna i openoffice blir de samma som markeringar i övrigt alltså oranga
<cahoot> aptitude install
<OrangeCat> Gnåvm kållår schoscher.
<cahoot> obs - av mig oprövat tips direkt från google
<DanielSenat> men den verkar mer vara till att ändra på de teman som finns
<DanielSenat> Jag vill bara ändra markeringarna i openoffice så att de blir som de temat jag valt
<cahoot> ok
<eBittin> vill nån ha en fungerande Powermac 4400/200?
<OrangeCat> Gratis?
<eBittin> ja
<eBittin> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac/stats/powermac_4400_200.html
<eBittin> står mest i ett hörn och vill bli av meden
<cahoot> rent statistiskt finns inget som är 'gratis'
<eBittin> ne man måste hämta den hos mig i Stockholm
<Zambezi> cahoot: Kostnadsfritt är ordet, men gratis misbrukas ofta. Tre gav en gratis mobil om man skrev abonnemang, men på Flashback var man snabba på att uppmärksamma att gratis är gratis. Så någon tog helt enkelt en telefon. :-D
<t^> Zambezi vadå tog en telefon kan du utveckla ? blir nyfiken :D
<haffe> Hörrni.
<t^> man skriver abonemang så tar man bara en och hänvisar om dom anmäler stöld/egenmäktigt ?
<haffe> Finns det något smidigt sätt att skriva en ubuntu live usb från osx?
<Zambezi> t^: De blev också anmälda, men det lades ner. Det stod att telefonen var gratis, inte kostnadsfri eller medföljde vid abonnemang.
<t^> ja det måste ju läggas ner om dom formulerar sådär
<t^> och dom formulerar ju sådär för att lura på folk så det är ju lite rätt åt dom :>
<Zambezi> t^: Det var några år sen. Jag har "snott" en nyckelbrick typ Keyback en gång för att den var gratis. :-P
<Zambezi> t^: Han följde efter mig.
<t^> hur menaru då ? :O
<markus__> allt är gratis med five finger discount
<eBittin> haffe: diskverktyg
<larsemil> andol: berätta om yubi
<andol> larsemil: Vad vill du veta?
<andol> larsemil: Hur mycket har du läst på http://www.yubico.com/yubikey ?
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/vart-internet/vart-internet---hem/fn-forsok-att-statsstyra-natet
<OrangeCat> "Därför blev en rad organisationer som verkar för ett fortsatt internet utan hierarkier förskräckta, inklusive domännamnsbolaget Icann och Internationella handelskammaren."
<OrangeCat> Komiskt...
<OrangeCat> ICANNOT som skiter i när folks domäner stjäls och outsourcar allting, svarar inte på mejl...
<larsemil> andol: inget alls.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<larsemil> andol: är det svårt att sätta upp ssh och login att använda yubin?
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<andol> larsemil: Inte överdrivet, lite beroende på hur man vill sätta upp det.
<larsemil> andol: hur vill man sätta upp det?
<andol> larsemil: Det beror på vilken paranoinanivå man är ute efter, och hur ens system ser ut i övrigt.
<andol> larsemil: Hursom så har du ju lite dokumentation här att titta på - https://github.com/Yubico/yubico-pam/wiki
<gorgo> dagon_, då har man fått in cm7 rc2, var lite ändringar i den :D
<andol> larsemil: Är förövrigt rätt trött nu, därav de lite kortfattade svaren.
 * realubot smeyger in i kanalen.
<realubot> *smyger
<zChris> smidigt
<zChris> :P
<arand> Snubblar på porten ^^
<realubot> Jag började läsa igenom linuxfromscratch igår. Om man skulle fortsätta... :S
<realubot> Det blev mycket detaljer med linker och assembeler hit och dit.
<realubot> glibc, binutils, gcc verkar vara grunden för rubbet?
<lusmus> vad tycker ni man borde göra? fixa ubuntu från grunden från nåt minimal cd eller, bara installera rakt av och avinstallera det jag inte vill ha?
<realubot> lusmus: Det beror väl på vad du är ute efter?
<lusmus> vill ha den smooth.. utan att de massa program eller nåt sånt som jag inte ha någon use of
<realubot> lusmus: Om du använder Alternate-skivan så går det att installera base system som är grunden för Ubuntu, Kubuntu osv. Därifrån går det att bygga ut med applikationer och Skrivbordsmiljö.
<realubot> lusmus: Gör en CLI-installation i Alternate.
<gorgo> :)
<lusmus> hittar inge CLI installation på skivan :p
<realubot> lusmus: Då behöver du inte installera ubuntu-desktop eller vad det heter. Du kan välja en annan Dekstop Environment och vilka program du vill efteråt.
<realubot> lusmus: Man trycker något specuiellt.
<lusmus> lol ok.. förstår vad du menade med cli :p
<realubot> lusmus: "To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system." It is exactly the same command-line system on Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu Alternate CDs.
<realubot> "
<lusmus> jag har ju precis kört minimal cd och installerat, tagit och installerade lxde
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Vad är problemet då?
<haffe> Hahaha.
<haffe> Jag vann.
<realubot> haffe: Vann vad?
<kodein> haffe: fint att det löste sig till slut
<haffe> kodein: Jag håller på att stresstesta nya maskinen nu.
<kodein> najs
<haffe> När jag gick hade den legat på 14 i load i 45 minuter utan att må allt för dåligt.
<kodein> det låter ju... intressant.
<kodein> vad kör du då?
<haffe> stresslinux
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru?
<maxjezy> kollar på en live videostream
<Philip5> nått skoj? blendergrejer?
<maxjezy> http://filmsbykris.com/live
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> han prata precis om det
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> #filmsbykris
<Philip5> tänkte du har ju varit tystare på sista tiden så du kanske inte ens lekte med blender
<maxjezy> om du vill fråga något
<maxjezy> jorå
<maxjezy> jag har lekt lite men inte haft för mycket tid över för projekt
<Philip5> maxjezy: vem är han?
<maxjezy> han har gjort massor med tutorials för blender
<maxjezy> och bash
<maxjezy> och massa annat opensource
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> youtube.com/metalx1000
<maxjezy> brukar kolla in hans tutorials
<kodein> åhå
<maxjezy> inte mycket nytt ja lär mig där men ibland
<maxjezy> han har lite koll på game engine
<antii> Philip5: blivit blenderboy med?:P
<Philip5> antii: 3d boy
<antii> haha
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad tycker du om att blender kommer kräva python 3.2 då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: det kan du ju fråga honom ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: det använder python 3.1 nu och 3.2 finns inte i maverick men i natty
<_sara_> July 2011 this year has 5 Fridays, 5 Saturdays and 5 Sundays.
<_sara_> Apparently this happens once every 823 years.
<antii> Coolt
<maxjezy> Philip5, men python kan man väl bara köra ner på maverick från sidan?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nein
<Philip5> maxjezy: såg du min fråga till snubben också?!?! :D
<maxjezy> jaa
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> tog precis slut showen
<Philip5> han garvade bara åt frågan
<speedxco1e> nån som vet vad den där tjänsten för att hålla servers uppdaterade heter.
<Philip5> maxjezy: så när ska du ladda upp fler tuts och börja med livesändningar då??? :D
<speedxco1e> finns en tjänst som håller ubunut + ett par andra distantar
<speedxco1e> med säkerhetsuppdateringar
<Philip5> apt-get update?
<speedxco1e> nej
<speedxco1e> asså är en sajt/tjänst
<Philip5> menar du där du kan läsa om säkerhetsupdejts i ubuntu?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: cron-apt?
<ekf> nån som vet vad probemet kan vara när: ./ss 22 -a 46 -i eth0 -s 10 drar 60% cpu och får all kontakt med severn att totaldö
<HeMan> ekf: vad är ss för applikation?
<ekf> bra fråga
<ekf> inte installerat nån ss
<HeMan> ekf: då är det risk du fått intrång
<ekf> hm
<realubot> Varför rekommenderar Comhem att man ska låta bli att kryssa i SSL för ingående och utgående server och även skicka lösen i klartext? Är inte det här ett säkerhetsproblem?
<ekf> installerade ubuntu för ett par dar sen, och bara hostat minecraft på den
<realubot> I inställningarna för mail alltså.
<speedxco1e> HeMan: nej, ska vara en slags webtjänst.. molntjänst
<HeMan> ekf: vem är det som kör ss?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: huh? varför skulle man behöva blanda in webben i det?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: eller är det landscape du menar?
<speedxco1e> HeMan: dom har en fancy sajt.. tar betalt.. sen laddar man ner nåt.
<speedxco1e> HeMan: webben har inte med det att göra
<speedxco1e> du har så rätt
<HeMan> speedxco1e: landscape är Canonical's adminstrations-tjänst, men den är egentligen inte automatisk
<ekf> HeMan: vad jag vet så är det närmaste ss som finns på servern ssh, kör bara serverprogrammet och det som ubuntu startas med
<speedxco1e> ah
<speedxco1e> HeMan: minns
<speedxco1e> ksplice.com
<HeMan> ksplice är väl för att patcha kärnan live?
<speedxco1e> HeMan: kanske det är
<HeMan> inte för att uppdatera maskinen i helhet?
<speedxco1e> HeMan: ok du har nog bättre koll där
<speedxco1e> HeMan: ha överseende. jag är lite förvirrad
<HeMan> speedxco1e: :) no problemo
<speedxco1e> HeMan: funkar canonicals tjänst bra annars?
<speedxco1e> för allt utom kärna då?
<realubot> ekf: ss = slimserver?
<HeMan> speedxco1e: jovars, jag har inte kört den så mycke
<speedxco1e> btw så verkar det läskigt att aldrig reboota =)
<speedxco1e> lite asking for it.. den dan det är dags =)
<ekf> realubot: nepp
<realubot> Nehe.
<ekf> startar en .jar
<ekf> det kommer i "vågor"
<HeMan> speedxco1e: den uppdaterar kärnan med, men du måste boota om för att nya kärnan ska "ta"
<speedxco1e> me reboota en dator med 250dagar uptime i helgen..  några timmar senare så boota den =)
<HeMan> speedxco1e: altså Landscape kan underhålla även kärn-paketen
<speedxco1e> var en del issues
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, vet inte riktigt
<maxjezy> tror ja ska börja fixa sånt på blendclub
<Philip5> jasså du
<maxjezy> någon som sett TRON ?
<maxjezy> legacy
<maxjezy> ären sevärd?
<Philip5> den gamla är kult
<Philip5> den nya har jag inte sett än
<HeMan> hmm, ska man göra ett alias för ssg eller ska man lära sig skriva ssh?
<ekf> tippar på att det inte är normalt med 50.000 tasks igång?
<lusmus> vad hade ni valt.. installera från grunden från någon minimal cd eller köra ubuntu direkt helt, och avinstallera det man inte vill ha?
<HeMan> lusmus: beror på vad du vill uppnå
<HeMan> lusmus: jag brukar göra en minimal server-installation och sen lägga på det som behövs när jag gör i ordning maskiner som inte ska vara arbetsstationer
<EAG> hmm webdav + https... är det bara att slå igång webdav-modulerna om man har slängt igång en apache med ssl-enbart?
<HeMan> lusmus: när jag installerar nått som jag ska ha skrivbordsmiljö installerar jag en komplett desktop
<EAG> om nån förstår vad jag menar..
<Markslap> Nginx skall det vara.
<HeMan> EAG: jao, det ska det vara
<EAG> HeMan: okay
<HeMan> har nginx webdav?
<EAG> en webdav lösning med certifikat eller htaccess borde väl vara någorlunda ok ur en säkerhetssynvinkel?
<EAG> jag hatar nämligen vår portwise-lösning...
<EAG> (som dessutom inte ens funkar som den ska..)
<HeMan> EAG: klient-certifikat är ju lite säkrare, men om du inte kör en basic auteticering så är det nog rätt säkert
<EAG> det borde ju vara hyffsat lätt för en it-avdelning att trycka ut certifikat också i större skala eller hur det nu görs
<HeMan> EAG: dvs om du kör AuthType Digest
<HeMan> EAG: jo men dom måste importeras i klienten med
<EAG> det görs på nått sätt idag redan
<EAG> automatiserat
<EAG> varje morgon fylls datorn med ny skit :D
<EAG> *sucka*
<HeMan> hehe
 * EAG läser på om digest
<haffe> EAG: Sluta surfa porr.
<HeMan> tidigare har det varit problem med vissa klienter och digest har jag för mig
<EAG> AuthName "private area"
<HeMan> men jag tror IE6 var sista problembarnet
<EAG> står nått om IE6 ja
<EAG> get är inte RFC compliant
<EAG> jag får ta o leka lite senare i helgen med detta tror jag
<Philip5> maxjezy maaaaxjezy maaaaaaaaaaaxjezy
<Philip5> Squarism: du ska gå och lägga dig så här dags!
<realubot> Jag tycker att Pidgin borde fungera som Nautilus. Att man öppnar en sidpanel med F9 och att sidpanelen består av kontaktlistan. Dessutom ska allt vara i ett fönster. Vad är meningen med två fönste, ett för kontakterna och ett för chattkonversationer?
<Philip5> antagligen för att 99% av alla chattprogram funkar så och folk känner sig hemma så
<Squarism> Philip5, jag vet! Men har tyvärr en presentation imorgon vars förberedelser knappt är påbörjade
<Philip5> Squarism: där ser man
<Squarism> Philip5, vad är din ursäkt att nattsudda såhär?
<Philip5> Squarism: apropå ingenting så måste jag säga att som uppsalabo så är det rätt najs att ha EIS i stan. alla gånger jag haft med dem att göra har det funkat bra och de har bra priser
<Philip5> bytte mitt moderkort där igår efter ett fabriksfel och det var bara att byta över disk och inga problem
<Philip5> ingen tid att vara utan
<Squarism> ja, dom är sjyssta
<Squarism> men man undrar hur dom mår av webhallen och ett alina som verkar känna av konkurrensen ordentligt
<Squarism> och ATT...
<Squarism> ehh... nej, jag mena ETT
<Squarism> jag behöver stavningshjälp/grammatikcheck för allt jag skriver på tangentbord
<Philip5> jo fast jag tror inte de ser alina som konkurrenter
<Philip5> webbhallen däremot är nog ett slag
<Squarism> jo
<Philip5> alina och tricom verkar vara mer inriktade på småföretag och tar ut lite extra
<Squarism> alina kanske appellerar mer till företag och "vuxna"
<Squarism>  =D
<Philip5> xcore eller vad de heter vet jag inte vad de har för kunder rikrigt
<Philip5> jo
<Squarism> tricom känns så dött
<Squarism> tar hutlösa priser också
<Philip5> fast alinas butik i stan verkar ju vara lite som siba-personal. folk som inte har så stor koll men kränger teknikprylar
<Squarism> ja, det va en träffande beskrivning
<Philip5> ja och nu har de ju flyttat också. tror de är i boländerna nu eller nått
<Squarism> tricom?
<Philip5> ja
<Squarism> jag köpte mig ett grafikkort på alina i julas, annars har jag inte köpt mkt dataprylar på länge
<Philip5> jag brukar handla på eis eller webbhallen. beror på bästa pris.
<Squarism> men jag kan säga att den GPU'n har gått snitt 6 timmar per dag i 2 månader
<Squarism> spelat Company of Heroes non-stop typ
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> du ska ju vara produktiv!
<Squarism> bissart beroendeframkallande
<Squarism> eh.. jo.. jag vet =D
<Philip5> jo jag tycker också det är kul
<Squarism> du hade det va?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> men jag "har" det liksom och kan nog inte köra online mot andra
<Squarism> båda "delarna" ?
<Philip5> alla tre "har" jag
<Squarism> aha
<Squarism> brukar du lira "online" i Starcraft då?
<Philip5> nej för det är också ett spel som jag bara "har"
<Squarism> =D
<Philip5> men det är kul att man kan köra dem båda i wine helt ok
<Squarism> det som är så roligt.. alltid 10 ggr roligare att vinna mot riktiga motståndare än if-then-else satser
<Philip5> jo det tror jag det
<Squarism> sen tvingas man ju att låra sig saker på ett helt annat sätt
<Philip5> jag tycker även gamla warhammer 40k - soulstorm håller och är kul
<Squarism> dom har jag inte provat
<Philip5> testa. det är samma spelsystem som company of heroes
<Philip5> men warhammer 40k grejer istället för 2a världskrig
<Squarism> jag tror jag föredrar mindre kaotiska RTS.. COH är ju lite långsamt för att va RTS ... passar mig
<Squarism> jo, vet att dett är samma motor.. vem vet.. en dag kanske.
<Philip5> warhammer 40k dawn of war 2 är däremot inte lika kul tycker ajg
<Squarism> det roliga med coh är att det finns en sån levande community
<Philip5> ja
<Squarism> finns en ingame chat där det är konstant 100+ på
<Squarism> kanske kan lära upp dig lite så kan vi lira 2vs2 kanske =d
<Squarism> =D
<Philip5> enda som skiljer mellan coh och soulstorm (soulstorm är en addon med fler raser och enheter) är att man inte har den där behändiga snabbknappen med översyn över alla enheter
<Philip5> man måste leta upp enheterna på kartan eller scrolla
<Philip5> det är också mer research för att ge sina enheter extra färdigheter, vapen eller annat
<Squarism> ah.. ja, det måste va jobbigare... dock verkar det som om de "bra" spelare bara använder Tactical Map'en för att ge capping order
<Squarism> s
<Philip5> annars är det som i coh att man ska erövra olika områden som ger resurser och så bygger man byggnader som kan bygga enheter och researcha fram bättre egenskaper
<Philip5> ja
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-10
<Squarism> okej
<Philip5> Squarism: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2008/03/warhammer_40k_dawn_of_war_soulstorm/b37.jpg
<Philip5> så ser det ut
<Philip5> det är nog ett år äldre än coh
<Squarism> ah.. jag har nog ba sett 2:an
<Philip5> 2an har ingen spelkänsla tycker jag. annan spelmotor och mer "konsolspel" över sig. gå från punkt a till b och sedanså får man nått och går vidare och så slutar en bana med en boss
<Squarism> är nog bra.. men jag har alltid lockats mer av "realism" än fiction/fantasy
<Philip5> jo 2a världskrig har ju sin charm
<Squarism> som sagt.. rekommenderar att pröva lyckan online i COH.. klart givande att gå upp i rang eller vända en match när man ligger under fet-mkt
<Philip5> jo och det har väl gått ner i pris nu också kanske
<Squarism> huva
<Squarism> nu måste jag jobba
<Philip5> bäst du gör det istället för att sitta här och chattra
<Squarism> Pris?
<Squarism> det kostar inget att lira online i COH
<Philip5> pris på coh. så man kan spela online
<Philip5> du måste väl ha ett ex. crackade funkar väl inte?
<Squarism> aha.. då förstår jag vad du menar med "har"
<Philip5> ;P
<Philip5> tror inte det ens går att köra i LAN-läge då
<Philip5> det kan man med soulstorm
<Philip5> oj! man kan köra coh med alla expansionerna för en hundring online
<Philip5> 199 på cdon
<Squarism> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/553/?snr=1_5_9__13
<Squarism> 100kr?
<Philip5> ja, enligt prisjakt
<Squarism> oh.. du sa det nu såg jag
<Philip5> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=421641
<Squarism> sjukt prisvärt må jag säga
<Philip5> inte dyrt på steam heller
<Philip5> men nu ska du jobba!
<Squarism> http://www.gamereplays.org/companyofheroes/portals.php?show=strategies
<Squarism> där har du allt som behövs för att göra dig till en baddare också
<Squarism> ja.. det ska jag
<Squarism> hejsvejs
<dagon_> goder afton
<dagon_> sover alla?
<dagon_> dålig stil...
<Philip5> japp
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> dagon_: ska du slå till och gå? http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/musik/rockbjornen2011/article8647739.ab
<Philip5> är inte det där precis din kopp te?
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> hade inte metallica varit med så
<Philip5> är de för mesiga för dig?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> mediahoror framför allt
<Philip5> hehe, sell outs
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> har hatat dom ända sedan napstergrejen
<dagon_> köpte faktiskt en live dvd med slayer idag
<Philip5> de har väl varit lika motsträvliga mot allt sånt precis som rolling stones
<dagon_> mjo
<Philip5> så pass
<dagon_> 99kr
<dagon_> lätt värt
<dagon_> skivlagret gick i konkurs :D
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
<dagon_> köpte en tröja och den live dvd'n för 200kr
<dagon_> 30% på hela butiken så det tjänade man på
<dagon_> fick dvd'n på köpet i princip
<Philip5> vilka kap
<dagon_> det gäller att passa på
<Philip5> ska nog dra en b-film nu
<dagon_> twilight?
<dagon_> avatar?
<Philip5> Season Of The Witch
<dagon_> haha, låter riktigt b :P
<Philip5> jo nicolas cage gör ju mest b-film nu för tiden
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> trollkarlens lärling var ändå okej
<Philip5> tror den här är liknande i kvalle
<Philip5> dagon_: här kan du se en trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLoKm_vUsFY
<Philip5> och nu kollar jag :D
<dagon_> :
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> säkert för otäckt för en dödsmetall kille som du
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> den såg intressant ut
<dagon_> christopher lee är ju med
<dagon_> jag känner igen vissa namn
<dagon_> Cardinal D'Ambroise
<dagon_> Eckhart
<realubot> På måndag kommer IE9 ut. Och nyss kom Chrome 10 ut till Windows.
<realubot> Nu vet ni det.
<realubot> Jag har lagt 5h på att installera Windows 7 idag. :S
<realubot> Installation+uppdateringar+program
<realubot> Det skiljer bara typ 300 kr mellan en 22" Samsung och en 24" Samsung på Inet.
<dataviruset> kan man köra något kommando där man skickar med en användares användarnamn och lösenord och så får man svaret om det är riktiga uppgifter man har angivit? alltså, om användarnamnet och lösenordet stämmer överens i systemet?
<zChris> dataviruset, ?
<dataviruset> zChris: jag letar efter något man kan skriva något i stil med auth -u dataviruset -p mittlösenord och så får man svaret om det stämmer eller inte :p
<arand> dataviruset: Borde gå med sudo.
<dagon_> ser inte riktigt poängen med det
<arand> kan läsa pw från stdin...
<dataviruset> försöker göra ett fult trick och köra ett kommando för att kolla om en användare har åtkomst till systemet eller inte..
<dataviruset> arand: ja... men om användaren inte är i /etc/sudoers då? :p
<arand> Sant det, oc för sudo använder man ju sitt eget lösen, fel tänkt av mig
<dataviruset> su är ju ett alternativ... su användarnamn, men den kan inte läsa från stdin
<dataviruset> tror jag har hittat något.. får kika på't: http://code.google.com/p/mod-auth-external/
<dataviruset> ooo, den klarar tom. NT-autentisering x)
<Philip5> dagon_: tror filmen är för läskig för dig
<dagon_> jag tvekar
<Philip5> christofer lee är bara med i några minuter
<dagon_> :(
<realubot> dataviruset: Ett sätt att testa om lösen är riktigt det är ju att köra ett kommando som inte gör någon skada (eller nytta) med sudo framför. Om Terminalen ger ett felmeddelande så är lösen fel eftersom user inte har rätt att köra kommandot som finns efter sudo....
<zChris> dataviruset, ssha in ? :P
<realubot> dataviruset: Typ: test=$(sudo <command> | grep -o "permissions"); if [[ "$test" == "permissions"]]; then echo "Rätt lösenord"; else echo "Fel lösenord"; fi
<zChris> nä fyfan, nu har man slösat bort tre timmar på internet nonsens :(
<realubot> dataviruset: check=$(sudo -v | grep -o "Sorry"); if [[ "$check" != "Sorry" ]]; then echo "Right password"; else echo "Wrong password"; fi
<realubot> Något åt det håller. Det gäller bara att få sudo att fråga efter lösenord högst en gång så är det fixat.
<realubot> dataviruset: Det fungerar nog inte men det här då: sudo -vk
<realubot> Och sen kollar du hur timestampen ser ut? Om lösen skrevs in rätt så uppdateras timestampen på sudo för usern.
<realubot> zChris: Vad är internetnonsens?
<realubot> dataviruset: Så här får du göra: sudo -v; <check timestamp>; sudo -k
<zChris> realubot, för pinsamt att berätta
<dataviruset> tjuuuehooo
<Philip5> zChris: har du suttit på lunarstorm nu igen?!?! ;)
<dataviruset> tackar för svaren, grabbar, jag hittade en lösning till slut, den heter "pwauth" :)
<dataviruset> anropar den med PHP, och eftersom jag gör det kan jag inte använda sudo
<realubot> Squarism: Jag fuskade. Jag fick inte min lösning att fungera så jag kollade upp en:
<realubot> "The password is stored in /etc/shadow as a md5sum. You have to do a md5sum on the entry and compare it to the corresponding entry in /etc/shadow."
<dataviruset> seriöst? varför sa du inte det tidigare =/
<dataviruset> men, är det verkligen så enkelt? md5(lösenord)? är det inte saltat eller nåt? :o
<realubot> Jag vet faktiskt inte. Och dessutom så är det knappast så bra att skicka lösen i Terminalen i en pipe till md5sum?
<realubot> Då syns det väl i ps?
<dataviruset> hmm, man får väl läsa in shadow i php och sen jämföra där? php har ju md5-funktion :)
<dataviruset> har för mig att min pwauth-are här inte syns i ps nu (Y)
<realubot> Vad är pq auth?
<realubot> *pwauth
<dataviruset> ett kommando som man kan anropa, så får man skriva in användarnamn, trycka enter, lösenord, trycka enter, så får man svar om det är korrekt eller ej.
<dataviruset> tack för hjälpen i natt i alla fall! jag måste sova nu, ha det fint gott folk =)
<realubot> Jag har en "snygg" lösning. Skapa en fil som innehåller texten "Hello". Därefter kör du chown root:root på filen och sen sudo chmod 700.
<dataviruset> hmm :o
<realubot> Då krävs sudo för att läsa innehållet.
<realubot> Typ:
<tnta> går det typ se vad ens senaste installerade paket är?
<tnta> på något vis
<tnta> eller från ett visst datum
<dataviruset> realubot: problemet är att jag vill ha autentisering för alla, och få ut TRUE eller FALSE..
<dataviruset> realubot: jag kör från en webbserver, och webbservern körs på mitt konto, och med PHP kan jag inte använda su <användarnamn> för att autentisera mig så
<realubot> sudo -v; test=$(cat file.txt | grep -o "Hello"); if [[ "$test" == "Hello" ]]; then echo "Right passwd"; else echo "Wrong passwd"; fi
<dataviruset> hmmm?????? var kommer lösenordet in i bilden? :p
<realubot> dataviruset: Om man sätter root som ägare till file.txt och rättiheterna till 700 så krävs att användaren har angett rätt lösen annars kommer inte cat file.txt att visa Hello som finns i file.txt
<dataviruset> var anger användaren lösenordet då? :D
<realubot> sudo -v
<dataviruset> men, jag kaaaan inteeee angeeee lösenordet sååå
<dataviruset> jag kör det genom PHP =)
<realubot> Och på slutet får man ha sudo -k för att ta bort timestamp så att user får skriva lösen igen nästa gång sudo körs.
<dataviruset> det KANSKE går att lappa ihop, men jag fick mitt att funka :p
<realubot> dataviruset: Hur då i PHP menar du?
<realubot> dataviruset: Aha, men då har det löst sig ju.
<dataviruset> förresten, om någon vill kika på min PHP-lösning finns den här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578152/
<dataviruset> nu har jag i och för sig gjort så att jag kollar om /home/användarnamn finns eftersom jag vill begränsa det lite. det gör dessutom det svårare att bruteforca med pwauth-kommandot. sleep(3) likaså
<dataviruset> godnatt nu på er, tack för engagemanget, realubot :)
<coobra> :D
<larsemil> morrn
<dagon_> morrn
<coobra> morn
<Frippe> morrn
<Barre> morrnmorrn
<delhage> morrn
<Barre> jaha... då har NetApp köpt LSI Engino
<delhage> aldrig hört talas om
<antii> Moooooooooooo
 * antii slaps Barre with a large trout.
 * Barre slungar granuler på antii 
<antii> =]
<ePax> morrn
<larsemil> Snart fyller jag år, itne så långt kvar till 18 november nu!
<Barre> larsemil: grattis i förskott O_o
 * Barre har just upptäckt att köra en ntpd i en virtuell maskin inte är en höjdare
<virtuald> jaså?
<Barre> misstänker att det beror på att det inte är en fixerad klockfrekvens på cpu i den virtuella maskinen.. de kommer lixom ur synk. funkar dock klockrent om jag lägger ntpd på fysiska maskiner,, så då får det vara så.
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> Ja, du kan väl köpa ntpd på värden
<virtuald> .Away
<virtuald> Fast med / istället
<Barre> så blir det
<virtuald> Orka telefonen
<haffe> Haha.
<haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<haffe> Dags att bege sig av mot saltgruvan.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godmorgon!
<haffe> :)
<kodein> redan torsdag
<kodein> veckan går fort när man får sparka på nedärvda gamla mjukvarusystem
<haffe> Pröva att räkna mekanik.
<haffe> Det äter tid.
<haffe> Nu blir det spännande att se om den stresstestade maskinen överlevt.
<_sara_1> god morgon amelia hur mor du?
<cHarNe2> s/mor/mår/
<_sara_1> mår
<cHarNe2> :)
<_sara_1> god morgon amelia hur mår du?
<_sara_1> tack cHarNe2
<cHarNe2> bra jobbat :D
<_sara_1> good job?
<_sara_1> jobba = job
<cHarNe2> yes
<kodein> nja
<kodein> jobb = job, jobba = workd
<kodein> -d
<phnom> nja, jobba = working, skulle jag säga. Det enda exemplet jag kunde komma på var "börja jobba" = "start working"
<kodein> att jobba - to work
<phnom> kodein: Ah, då beror det ju på sammanhanget :P
<kodein> tja, jag gjorde översättningen i lexikonform, vilket är brukligt
<Barre> wb Coffe
<haffe> Finns det några bra nätverkschipset som inte är gjorda av intel?
<haffe> ethernet det vill säga.
<Coffe> tack Barre
<kodein> det var en rejäl torsdagslunch, det
<kodein> hade restaurangen haft mindre variation på ärtsoppan hade man iofs kunnat vara mer benägen att inte ta alternativsoppan så ofta
<kodein> hur kommer det sig förresten att spotify funkar så hackigt på ubuntudattan på jobbet när det fungerar finemang hemma på icke-ubuntu? ;)
<kodein> ett tag fungerade det ok, faktiskt, men sen kom det nog en uppgradering av wine
<madbear> däffö att du trycker update utan att tänka
<haffe> Hur ska vi veta det?
<madbear> har man ett system som funkar sluta uppa!
<kodein> njas
<kodein> haffe: men är inte det här en supportkanal för wine och spotify? ni får ju för bövelen betalt för det här har jag hört!
<haffe> kodein: Det ser ut som maskinen jag transplanterade klarade stresstestet.
<kodein> najs
<kodein> då har du besegrat skrotarnas skruvmejslar
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Frågan är om det var värt tiden jag la ned på det.
<kodein> menar du att den tid som lades ner kunde ha lagts på studier? :(
<haffe> Det tror jag inte
<kodein> nä, det kan väl iofs vara sant
<t^> winamp » Sabaton - Llnga Bollar Pl Bengt :: 02:52
<kodein> tricket är ju tydligen att ha något att skjuta upp som är tråkigare än det man måste göra, så att man hellre gör det man måste. åas visar det sig ju att det är tråkigare att studera än att städa
<maxjezy> ären sevärd?
<_sara_> use windows spotify wine wont work with spotify
<_sara_> @ kodein
<kodein> _sara_: det funkar hemma, så jo, du har fel.
<_sara_> kodein: jag är spräk engleska
<kodein> _sara_: GOOD FOR YOU
<kodein> _sara_: and you're still wrong.
<kodein> wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong
<kodein> and incorrect.
<_sara_> kodein: i couldnt get it to have all the features of windows
<kodein> like...? features I'm interested in: 1. playing the music (this works at home, and at work). 2. being able to search (works @home and @work) 3. playlist (works both places) 4. snappy GUI (works at home, sluggish at work)
<kodein> specify what features you missed, and I might start to take you seriously.
<_sara_> premium accounts are not available on linux last time i looked
<kodein> nähä?
<amelia> _sara_: orly? I have a premium account and use both spotify in wine and native linux spotify
<phnom> spotify linux preview works with both premium and unlimited subs
<_sara_> oh ok
<_sara_> it as a while ago
<phnom> Other clients (despotify etc.) require a premium acc
<Barre> av någon anledning så hade jag kommenterat min "scrubbing" på mina md-devices i crontab, så nu har de inte körts på nästan ett år :-/  det är tydligen inte helt dumt att jag inte jobbar som sysadmin
<bamsefar> Barre: What?
<Barre> klantit men sant
<Barre> s/it/igt/
<bamsefar> Whey, min javakod funkar. :)
 * bamsefar dricker kaffe och kodar java.
<Barre> grattis
<bamsefar> Tack
<bamsefar> Det var rejs som fan i min dator igår.
<Barre> check = 47.8%   ca: 3 timmar kvar....
<eBittin> NÃ¥gon som vill ha en p4?
<antii> nejtack
<coobra> eBittin: släng ditt käkk
<eBittin> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=194452407242350
<andol> Barre: Den där upphovsrättsartikeln du länkade till var ju nästan lite otäck på riktigt.
<tnta> vilken då?
 * realubot smashar en ruta och hoppar in i kanalen.
<andol> tnta: Ahh, var på twitter, så kanske inte helt uppenbart :)
<andol> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/malade-en-vaska--ska-bota-1820000
<tnta> :P
<larsemil> det där är så jävla sjukt
<tnta> ja sinnes
<maxjezy> ja, kass
 * maxjezy tycker kapitalismen kan suga hästhovar!
<tnta> eller hur
<maxjezy> dagon_, sover du?
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag sov faktiskt, jag vet inte vad det är med mig idag
<Philip5> dagon_: du är en slöfock till latmask idag ;)
<haffe> Din mamma?
<OrangeCat> Hur kan TV6 funka med digitalbox som inte har kort i sig? Ska ju bara vara SVT1, 2 och TV4 som funkar då. Däremot funkar varken TV3 eller Kanal 5... men TV6... skitskumt.
<phnom> Eh? TV6 är ju med i samma "basutbud" som SVT och TV4...
<OrangeCat> Eh...
<OrangeCat> TV6 är Viasat och hyperkommersiell.
<OrangeCat> Endast SVT 1, 2, Barnkanalen/Kunskapskanalen och TV4 som är marksända.
<OrangeCat> TV6 är TV3 2, typ.
<haffe> Ja?
<haffe> Och nu har ägarna valt att sända den okrypterat i marknätet.
<phnom> TV6 är väldigt marksänd den också, som haffe säger.
<phnom> Det har den ju alltid vart...
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på ikväll då
<Philip5> kanske börja spela lite dragon age 2 eller hitta på nått med linux... det är frågan
<cahoot> hockey?
<Philip5> slutspel?
<cahoot> sovit?
<Philip5> jo men jag har tappat lite intresse av elitserien
<Philip5> om färjestad är med upp i semi så kanske det bröjar blir dags
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> cahoot: tv4sport sänder ju fel match också. är väl ingen som är intresserad av Djurgården-Luleå
<cahoot> jodå alla på Tv-sporten
<Philip5> har ingen betalkanal
<cahoot> menade alla på Tv-sporten (på SVT) är intresserade om det är ett 08 lag med
<dagon_> Philip5: tror något är fel på mig
<spacebug-> ecryptfs / dm-crypt / truecrypt? vad vill jag? hur gör man? hehe
<spacebug-> ecryptfs funkar inte med nfs märkte jag men det är (nog) inte så viktigt just nu ..samba funkade ändå. Vad gör dom olika? förlorar olika mycket prestanda? olika bra säkerhet?
<Philip5> cahoot: antar att du håller på djurgården i matchen mot luleå
<cahoot> maje
<cahoot> mjae
<Philip5> aikare?
<cahoot> haha - långt ifrån - ÖIS
<gorgo> :D
<Philip5> men i hockey...
<cahoot> frölunda
<dagon_> sport..
<cahoot> snacka om loser setup
<Philip5> aha, trodde du ville följa 08-lagen
<gorgo> hihihihihi
<_sara_> hej
<Philip5> _sara_: hej
<gorgo> en _sara_ :D
<_sara_> hur mör du gorgo Philip5?
<dagon_> 8]
<gorgo> bara bra här, massa mätt i magen
<gorgo> själv då?
<_sara_> Ja, jag bra :)
<_sara_> tack!
<maxjezy> :)
<lusmus> tycker ni att det är en bra idé att köra linux from scratch för att lära sig linux och ha sitt eget dist
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<cahoot> inte om du inte avstår från att kopiera recipes (eller vad lfs nu kallar sina byggfiler)
<Philip5> beror också på vilka kunskaper om linux man redan har
<lusmus> nope, grejern är att vill lära mig sammtidigt linux och kunna fixa sitt egna linux eller dist som det heter
<Philip5> är man nybörjare så är det nog att ta sig vatten över huvudet
<lusmus> hehe. okey hur ska man annars ta sig väga?
<Philip5> hur menar du? gå till väga?
<Philip5> att välja ubuntu är inget dåligt val som nybörjare och när man har på fötterna och vill lära sig mer under huven så kan man antingen grotta ner sig i ubuntu eller kanske titta på en dist som gentoo eller arch linux eller möjligen LFS
<cahoot> lusmus: använd linux, läsa dokumentation och googla för att fixa de problem man garanterat kommer att stöta på
<lusmus> men om man vill köra från grunden ungefär som server?
<Philip5> då kan man köra ubuntu server
<dagon_> lusmus: du hade sökt mig
<lusmus_> hur ansluter jag en annan channel i samma irssi?
<dagon_> med /j #kanalnamn
<lusmus_> ok va de så lätt :P
<dagon_> japp :)
<gorgo> humf jobbigt att man bara kan joina knalen kanalnamn då
<gorgo> jag vill ju kunna joina #ubuntu-se
<dagon_> nu var du rolig gorgo
<gorgo> :D
<dagon_> 8]
<gorgo> försökte, hehe
<dagon_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/199135_10150105934384504_300513114503_5836571_4689875_n.jpg
<gorgo> lol
<OrangeCat> haffe och Philip5 verkar ju ha noll koll.
<OrangeCat> TV6 sänds från UK.
<OrangeCat> Har t.o.m. reklamskit om att "reglerna ändrats" för produktplacering... men endast Viasat-kanaler visar det. Det bevisar att de sänder från UK.
<OrangeCat> Nämligen inte i Sverige som de reglerna ändrats.
<OrangeCat> Får även in TV11 av någon anledning nu... fast jag inte betalar för den. Fast med kort i då.
<barzam> tv11 är väl gamla tv4+?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> tv400
<barzam> just det
<OrangeCat> De bytte bara namn?
<OrangeCat> Knäppskallar... pumpar ut en ny kanal om veckan.
<dagon_> typ
<OrangeCat> Men fattar inte varför TV6 finns så här... men klagar inte direkt.
<OrangeCat> Daglig Simpsons-dos.
<dagon_> family guy är viktigare
<dagon_> framför allt bättre
<OrangeCat> Olika sätt...
<gorgo> simpsons :D
<lusmus_> glöm inte futurama!
<gorgo> oooo
<gorgo> futurama var helt underbara
<gorgo> synd de inte görs längre
<maxjezy> futurama görs väl?
<lusmus_> det går forfarande
<lusmus_> det är nya "ägare" nu
<gorgo> men inga nya avsnitt?
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> har det kommit nya avsnitt?
<maxjezy> finns en 6:e sesong nu iaf
<maxjezy> futurama är typ 100 ggr bättre än simpsons
<maxjezy> aningen bättre än american dad med
<lusmus_> mindre säsonger än simpsons :p
<dagon_> för att simpsons verkligen försöker mjölka ut det sista
<gorgo> håller med om att futurama e bättre
<maxjezy> jag tycker det mesta handlar om att american dad och futurama har aliens och robotar
<maxjezy> simpsons har aliens med men inte lika bra!
<lusmus_> enda alien på simpson är väll Mr Burns? :p
<Hoxx> "Tripping the Rift" är också mycket sevärt :)
<cptblood> lusmus: krang å hans eller var de hennes syster/bror är ju två aliens i simpsons
<cptblood> ot: är de nån som vet om growisofs finns i mac osx?
<Umeaboy> yeager: Tillgänglig?
<yeager> mm
<Umeaboy> PM?
<cptblood> hur noga är det att man avmonterar usb diskar etc innan man rycker ut dom i ubuntu?
<dagon_> det rekommenderas ju
<delhage> det beror på hur mycket du gillar informationen som ligger på diskarna
<virtuald> kan ni rekommendera en skärmläsare?
<antii> skerm
<antii> (: virtuald
<virtuald> antiiskerm
<antii> virtualskarm
<virtuald> antiiskärarm
<antii> :D
<virtuald> :>
<lusmus> ni är för gulliga alltså :)
<virtuald> kåt eller?
<lusmus> som en mus? xD
<virtuald> haha va`
<virtuald> ?
<lusmus> kåtmus haha
<virtuald> men lusen då?
<lusmus> KÃ¥tlusmusen :D
<cptblood> delhage: ok, för i win-miljö så spelar de ju ingen roll där disken inte är i perfomance mode eller vad de nu heter
<Nafallo> o_O
 * delhage höjer på ögonbrynet
<cptblood> finns två lägen där, ett "default" läge där man kan rycka bäst man vill, men performance är inte 100, å ett där performance prioriteras, men då ska man använda sig av "säker borttagning" först
<Nafallo> cptblood: det spelar roll sa lange du kor asynkrona overforingar. oavsett operativsystem.
<virtuald> lusmus: vad har du under blusen? är det en… flatlus?
<Nafallo> josses. har ni inget battre att prata om? :-/
<lusmus> hahahahaha
<lusmus> jo en stor jävel
<lusmus> hur får man göra om man installerar ubuntu via wubi.. får man rensa hela eller?
<lusmus> om man skulle vilja ha server version eller?
<gaga_> om man vill öppna en ny terminal och köra ett kommando i en linux shell skript vad är kommandot för de?
<Nafallo> ctrl+alt+t
<gaga_> say what
<Umeaboy> Hur redigerar man en PDF?
<Philip5> wb dagon_
<Umeaboy> Va sjutton?????
<Umeaboy> Dessa instruktioner stämmer ju inte!!!!!
<Umeaboy> http://help.adobe.com/sv_SE/Acrobat/8.0/Professional/help.html?content=WS58a04a822e3e50102bd615109794195ff-7cd0.html
<Umeaboy> Har installerat Adobe Acrobat från deras sida & det finns inget sådant alternativ för att redigera.
<Umeaboy> Har markerat texten.
<Philip5> kör du inte med acrobat reader då?
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Philip5> då så
<Philip5> då kan du inte redigera
<Umeaboy> Vad är det bästa sättet att göra det på då?
<Umeaboy> gEdit fungerar inte.
<Umeaboy> Jag valde i Reader att spara som text, men jag vet inte om resultatet kan bli densamma.
<Philip5> den där länken till adobes sajt du länkade till är för adobe acrobate professional
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Ja, men jag googleade på Redigera PDF.
<amelia> vad händer här ikväll då?
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag sitter & väntar på 2 & a half men.
<Umeaboy> Innan dess så tittar jag på Iceroad Truckers.
<amelia> låter sådär kul..
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ mount | grep btrfs
<Nafallo> /dev/sda3 on / type btrfs (rw,subvol=@)
<Nafallo> /dev/sda3 on /home type btrfs (rw,subvol=@home)
<dagon_> iceroad truckers är mest intressant
<Nafallo> just saying! ;-)
<dagon_> Nafallo: du är så häftig!
<dagon_> ;)
<Nafallo> dagon_: jag vet :-)
<dagon_> !nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<Nafallo> [    2.389414] Btrfs detected SSD devices, enabling SSD mode
<dagon_> Nafallo: lirar de stabilt?
<amelia> Nafallo: \o/
<Nafallo> vagrade boota nar jag startade min netbook efter jobbet :-)
<dagon_> hehe
<Nafallo> bara dumpade mig i initramfs vad jag an gjorde. men jag loste det nu.
<woki> erfarenheter utav rootkit på linux?
<Nafallo> tror apt-btrfs-snapshot var vad som orsakade problemen, sa ska prata med utvecklaren nasta vecka :-)
<dagon_> sluta sova!
<Nafallo> NEIN!
<dagon_> weaklings
<Nafallo> Did you mean lemmings?
<dagon_> :(
<Philip5> dagon_: det är ju du som bara sover
<Philip5> det sa du ju på dan
<dagon_> jaja
<dagon_> en tupplur hit och dit
<Philip5> jojo, vekling! :P
<dagon_> :p
<Philip5> jag är lite sur på blender 2.5 gänget
<dagon_> jaså?
<Philip5> de har ju en beta2 ute och så håller de på att göra om en massa och införa en massa nya grejer som bryter
<dagon_> -,-
<Philip5> känns som något man gör med en alpha kanske
<dagon_> typ
<dagon_> har du gjort nåt nytt i blender btw?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> hållit på med en massa digikam
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-11
<Philip5> dagon_: har du det då?
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> nja
<Philip5> dagon_: gjort grejer i blender som äger maxjezy ;P
<dagon_> försöker pilla med material i luxrender
<dagon_> men det blir mest skit
<Philip5> oj! har du installerat lux?!?!?
 * dagon_ slaps Philip5 
<dagon_> gjorde jag ju för ett tag sen
<Philip5> hittade du vart blender 2.5 låg ens? ;)
 * dagon_ double slaps Philip5 
<Philip5> lol
<dagon_> det gick bra
<dagon_> men har kollat lite videos på youtube
<Philip5> lux 0.7 eller?
<dagon_> det senaste iaf
<Philip5> byggde du själv eller laddade ner binärer och körde in?
<dagon_> laddade ner i tar.gz
<dagon_> packade upp
<dagon_> la in
<Philip5> aha, har den stöd för att använda din ati gpu?
<dagon_> fick aldrig någon uppfattning om det funkade eller inte
<Philip5> tror man ser det i lux
<dagon_> jag kanske kollade på fel ställen helt enkelt :p
<Philip5> ska se om det står
<Philip5> man verkar inte se det direkt från guit iaf
<Philip5> du kan däremot se det om du kollar berondet på binären du startar
<dagon_> hmm okej
<maxjezy> jag ser vad ni skriver
<Philip5> ldd /usr/bin/luxconsole
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja vi snackar skit om dig
<maxjezy> and ija
<Philip5> hur mycket dagon_ äger dig i blender
<maxjezy> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja men jag måste se bevis först!
<dagon_> hahaha
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu när dagon_ installerat lux och allt
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, han kommer nog äga mig snabbt i lux
<maxjezy> jag har ju inte dator för luxandet
<maxjezy> palla sitta 193 timmar för en rendering
<maxjezy> näe
<Philip5> minns en tid när maxjezy tyckte lux ägde allt!
<Philip5> ;)
<dagon_> :>
 * maxjezy skjuter sig i foten och går till försäkringskassan istället
<maxjezy> min kariääär är över
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> jag och Philip5 ska göra Avatar 2
<dagon_> vi ska renderera med våra datorer och luxrender
<maxjezy> dagon_, ska ni ha med sigona weiver
<dagon_> nä, vi ska ha lisbeth salander
 * maxjezy reserverar sig för eventuella stavfel
<maxjezy> oh
<dagon_> sigourney weaver
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> jävla namn
<maxjezy> ja
<Philip5> nu verkar de kommit igång igen lite med utveckling av yafaray
<Philip5> var lite paus där ett tag
<maxjezy> Philip5, de va på tiden
<maxjezy> fan så jag väntat
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> btw, har ni sett blendclub
<maxjezy> cool sida
<Philip5> :P
 * maxjezy diggin it big time
<Philip5> undrar vad det är för cool snubbe som gjort den
<Philip5> ;)
<maxjezy> 16 åring
<maxjezy> helt crazy
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> när jag va 16 tallade jag på brudar
<maxjezy> och ringde 020 sexnummer
<dagon_> min första scen med luxrender ska vara ett ekbord med 3 vinglas
<maxjezy> dagon_, kan du inte göra klar min lamboghinniiii
<maxjezy> ja bara inte orkar
<dagon_> du maxjezy
<maxjezy> håller på och hyr en videopack nu
<maxjezy> 46% klart!
<dagon_> någon har antingen snott dina bilder eller så är du reggad med ett konstigt namn
<maxjezy> galet bra filmer i den
<Nafallo> bilar ar val inte gjorda av ek heller?
<Philip5> jobbiga med 3d grejer är att man ofta kommit på något annat man vill göra istället för scenen som man inte gjort klart
<maxjezy> dagon_, på blendclub?
<dagon_> http://www.blendclub.com/albums/view/70
<Nafallo> Philip5: sa ar det val med allt?
<maxjezy> det är min skit
<maxjezy> och det är mitt nickname där med :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: varför var du inte med och tävlade i yafaraytävlingen? http://www.yafaray.org/gallery?g2_itemId=3657
<Philip5> Nafallo: jo dessvärre är det så med mycket
<maxjezy> Philip5, tror du ja hade haft en chans?
<Philip5> ja du är ju master
<dagon_> maxjezy: ärligt talat.. nikodemus pinguin? :P
<Philip5> och har alla tools
<maxjezy> dagon_, jepp
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> hahahahaha
<dagon_> ffs xD
<maxjezy> ja tänkte, oj det här är katchigt
<maxjezy> eller så var ja pårökt
<maxjezy> idk
 * maxjezy delar ut en snus till alla i kanalen
<maxjezy> det är kronan vit
<dagon_> NAJS!
<maxjezy> rinner inte så farligt och jag tror det är gjort på pingvinbajs
<dagon_> det är precis vad jag kör med nu också
<dagon_> 25 spänn hos usama i staden intill
<maxjezy> jag har kommit på ett knep
<maxjezy> snusa en dosa tom, använda den som soppdosa för gamla snusar
<maxjezy> som man torkar upp
<maxjezy> och säljer till kidsen på stan
<maxjezy> på så vis har man alltid gratis snus till sig själv
<dagon_> hoho
<dagon_> smart drag
<maxjezy> dagon_, du borde bli medlem där
<dagon_> jag sitter och funderar över det
<maxjezy> bra ställe att stajla
<maxjezy> inte så många som är PRO heller
<maxjezy> så man hamnar inte i sista ledet
<dagon_> skönt
<maxjezy> ska kolla till mina auktioner på tradera nu
<dagon_> jag är ändå över average om jag själv får välja
<dagon_> synd att min starka sida tydligen är att modellera
<dagon_> material och textur failar jag hårt på
<Philip5> dagon_: du får se dem som en utmaning
<maxjezy> material är skoj men texturer är lite som att ha sex med en 60+
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> speciellt att wrappa skiten osv
<maxjezy> att texturera en kub är ju inga svårigheter
<Philip5> uv mapping som är så kul
<maxjezy> men ansikten osv är kissmyass trisst
<Philip5> balltazar
<Umeaboy> Ba
<maxjezy> finns ju folk som bara gillar sånt
<Umeaboy> Ba
<Philip5> jo
<Umeaboy> Baaaalltazaaar!!!
<Philip5> sjuka människor
<Umeaboy> Värre att gilla Snusmumriken i Mumindalen.
<Philip5> eller folk som gillar att hålla på med low poly-grejer
<Philip5> aptrist
<maxjezy> Philip5, men low poly är ju iaf bra på sätt och vis
<Umeaboy> Low poly?
<maxjezy> om man ska göra feta spel osv
<Umeaboy> Polygrip?
<Philip5> jo bra men tråkigt
<maxjezy> jo, fast, man blir ju bra modellerare om man behärskar en karaktär på 240 polygoner
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du lekt något med game engine och gjort värsta spelen då?
<Philip5> exportera till ogre3d eller så
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag kan en del i game engine iaf
<Philip5> så du äger dagon_ på game engine
<Umeaboy> Är det någon här som gillar moddning?
<maxjezy> har hajjat en hel del där, grejen är att jag inte lyckats komma igång med en bra karaktär
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, bilar?
 * maxjezy gillar custom
 * Philip5 är sugen på pizza
 * maxjezy like
<Umeaboy> Nja......... TV's.
<maxjezy> modda tv apparaturer?
<Umeaboy> Jupp.
<maxjezy> jag pimpade min förra tv
<maxjezy> målade den med posca pennor
<Umeaboy> Att röka med TV:n räknas inte!!!!!
<maxjezy> Philip5, försökte läsa lite om ogre
<maxjezy> verkar så svååårt
<maxjezy> man behöver ju lite mer kunskaper där
<Umeaboy> Ingen?
<maxjezy> NUPEDUBE
<Umeaboy> Last call going once......
<Umeaboy> Twice.......
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, betta på mina traderaprylar vetja½!
<Umeaboy> Third! Not sold!
<Umeaboy> Länk?
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/Elmotor-med-ateruppladdningsbart-batteri-och-laddsladd--auktion_171008_129240967
<Umeaboy> Inget filmbevis på att den fungerar?
<maxjezy> jag kan fixa det :)
<Umeaboy> Bra. Lägg gärna in den i annonsen så andra får se.
<Umeaboy> Det hjälper till försäljning.
<Philip5> dagon_: erkänn att du har kollat på season of the witch nu du också!
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHt9IMy1yKY
<maxjezy> videon på motorn
<maxjezy> ljud ingår
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det din tumme man ser?!?
<maxjezy> ja
<Philip5> nu är du avslöjad och din anonymitet röjd!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> hörde du varven?
<maxjezy> den varvar finfint
<Philip5> maxjezy: men vad har du gjort med suzanne?!?! har du deformat henne stackarn!??! :O
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> http://cdn.blendernation.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/suzanne-award.jpg
<Philip5> :D
<maxjezy> cool!
<maxjezy> såg du min kanin då+
<maxjezy> på tuben
<Umeaboy> Vill Ni se en kul video med en rätt bra låt? Varning för Norrländska!
<Umeaboy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kas4NMULOkQ
<maxjezy> ja, någon som vet vad felet är när youtubevideos visas blåa?
<maxjezy> jag ska göra en lite screenshow på det
<Umeaboy> You've been smurfed!!!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<maxjezy> misstänker det
<maxjezy> skitkasst
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgkltiSAyFA
<maxjezy> där ser ni
<maxjezy> vad kan vara felet?
<maxjezy> failar bara när man ser videos utanför någons kanal
<maxjezy> i kanalerna funkar det
<maxjezy> men inte vid sökningar och länkningar utanför kanaler
<maxjezy> scary shit
<maxjezy> jäffla flash
<Umeaboy> Felet ligger i so-filen för libflashplayer.
<tnta> någon haj på vbox här?
<tnta> får inte skapa vdi filerna för vbox
<Umeaboy> Nej, men någon fena finns det väl.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<tnta> Misslyckades med att skapa hårddisklagringen Debian .vdi.
<tnta> Could not create the hard disk storage unit
<tnta> när jag försöker skada vdi
<tnta> borde ju ha med rättigheterna att göra
<maxjezy> tnta, kanske du inte hade permission?
<Umeaboy> tnta: Är dkms-virtualbox installerat?
<tnta> ja precsi
<maxjezy> i /home?
<tnta> nope
<tnta> men dkms har väl itne hand om det
<tnta> bara hand om kernelupdates
<tnta> men kan lika gärna installera det
<Umeaboy> Avsluta sedan Virtualbox & starta igen.
<tnta> aha hade den redan
<tnta> så borde inte spela roll då
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Har du lagt till iso-filen på båda ställena i Vbox då?
<tnta> jag försöker installera en ny alltså
<tnta> den är helt blank vboxen
<tnta> maxjezy: jag har chownat om mappen och så iaf
<tnta> ok :p
<maxjezy> vad fan
<maxjezy> något jag trycker så partar jag
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag tycker du ska ställa upp och vinna den här tävlingen! http://www.blendernation.com/2011/03/10/blender-2-57-splash-contest-has-begun/#utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Blendernation+%28BlenderNation%29
<realubot> Calm down cowboys!
<Philip5> maxjezy: sedan fattar jag inte varför de ska envisa sig med att göra egna specialbuild av blender 2.5 för sånt som ocean sim och vray. varför inte bara göra plugins som kan användas i den vanliga istället. så dumt
<maxjezy> Philip5, kikade du in bidragen?
<maxjezy> ganska koola vissa
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> nu har jag och du ska klå dem alla!
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> hade ju varit skoj o vinna
<Philip5> maxjezy: den här var lite kul på sitt sätt: http://i55.tinypic.com/2d7sxso.png
<realubot> Vinn en bash-tävling istället.
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> den borde nästan vinna
<dagon_> snygg bild
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> http://www.blendernation.com/2011/01/10/tricycle-by-joel-wagner-roofoo/
<dagon_> ganska häftig
<dagon_> men alldeles för mycket mirror på samtliga material
<dagon_> skulle varit mindre spec på däcken också
<maxjezy> tycker det är nice med mirror
<maxjezy> får lite custom känsla
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> men det ser inte realistiskt ut
<maxjezy> varit inne på lack och blivit pimpad
<maxjezy> lite flames hade inte skadat
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> cool den lilla modellen var
<dagon_> 3d printen menar du? :P
<dagon_> ja, den var rätt nice
<dagon_> undrar om jag kan få skriva ut en 3d-modell på min gamla praktikplats
<maxjezy> har de skrivare?
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> de håller på med CAD och sånt shit
<maxjezy> galet coolt
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> galet dyrt också
<dagon_> den var tydligen inköpt i italien
<dagon_> sjukt häftigt
<dagon_> om jag ska skriva ut nåt
<dagon_> ska jag skriva ut androidgubben :D
<dagon_> du maxjezy
<dagon_> du hade en tutorial till att göra snygga hål i saker
<dagon_> jag minns inte url :(
<maxjezy> ska fixa den
<maxjezy> http://www.blendercookie.com/2010/12/28/tip-hole-curved-surface-revisit/
<dagon_> tack <3
<dagon_> måste ju sätta snygga ögon på gubben
<Umeaboy> Nej, nu ska jag gå & titta på farfar Simpson.
<Umeaboy> Han är cool.
<maxjezy> =)
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag kollar på tron legacy nu och det är lite roliga paralleller mellan open source vs corporate där det är bäst med open source :D
<maxjezy> dagon_, hur får du armarna att sitta ihop med kroppen?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja kikade den inatt
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> ska se vidare nu
<Philip5> ciao
<maxjezy> den va faktiskt galet bra gjord
<maxjezy> enjoy
<maxjezy> kasst slut bara
<maxjezy> disney borde börja göra vuxenfilmer
<realubot> Kom igen, kompilera mera.
<arand> -j2
<arand> ^ fix'd
<dagon_> maxjezy: de sitter inte ihop
<maxjezy> ska de vara lösa?
<maxjezy> i utskriften
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> bara slänga in en cylinder mellan armarna
<dagon_> och kroppen
<speedxco1e> finns det nåt smart sätt att convertera en unix time stamp i huvudet
<maxjezy> ok ok!
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ypsEmg9yOs
<maxjezy> har ni sett den?
<maxjezy> Never trust a bush unless it's burning!
<maxjezy> awesome shit
<lusmus> några vakna? :)
<arand> jo
<lusmus> arand: är linux mint ubuntu?
<maxjezy> jo
<arand> lusmus: Basera till stor del på ubuntu
<maxjezy> lite tweakad
<arand> Har numera även en version baserad på debian
<maxjezy> är inte ubuntu baserad på debian då?
<lusmus> arand: jo, såg det. undrade vad skulle ta. ska fixa en server sammtidigt jag lär mig linux :)
<arand> Jag tror inte mint är menat för server
<lusmus> arand: menade ubuntu :p
<arand> maxjezy: jo, men om Mint har en version baserad på Debian är de således ganska fristående från ubuntu och deras pålägg.
<lusmus> hehe 117 online 116 sover, antar jag? :)
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> ja ska kika lite dokumentär
<Philip5> maxjezy: antar du har sett gamla tron också?
 * Philip5 tar lite paus för popcorn :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag tror inte det
<maxjezy> får ta och hyra den någon dag
<Philip5> den är också bra gjord för sin tid
<maxjezy> datorgrafiken är lite bättre i denna?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> om du skulle jobba med 3dgrejs skull du hellre jobba med effekter för film eller rena animeringar som i pixarfilmer?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping
<maxjezy> rena animeringar
<Philip5> jasså du
<maxjezy> har du sett yogi bear?
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> jag gillar inte riktigt det där att blanda människor och datorgenererat
<Philip5> inte jag heller om det nu ska vara som tecknat
<maxjezy> ibland funkar det men
<maxjezy> nej nu blir det lite dokumentär
<maxjezy> brb!
<Philip5> jag ska se klart på filmen. 30 min kvar
<Philip5> popcornen är klara :)
<tnta> har just ätit mina då
<tnta> vilken film?
<Philip5> tnta: tron legacy
<Philip5> maxjezy: apropå gamla kultfilmer så är det här ju en klassiker som man nästan inte får missa :D   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhIRuAsiFQQ
<Philip5> hur man skulle vara för att vara cool i början på 80-talet
<Philip5> fast Streets of Fire var nog större på sin tid men mer spelfilmsdrama
<haffe> Hej.
<coobra> tjena
<kodein> häjj
<haffe> Heipa heipa.
<kodein> terve
<haffe> Kanske.
<haffe> 'Vi gillar fika'.
<larsemil> waddup
<[F]adE> Udda. Jag installerade warzone 2100, vill lägga in videorna, men hittar inte den dolda mappen NÅGONSTANS.
<[F]adE> :o
<[F]adE> Kollat både i root och i home/fade :/
<arand> .config ?
<[F]adE> Video instructions: Place sequences.wz in ~/.warzone2100-2.3/sequences.wz
<[F]adE> Står det på deras hemsida. :/
<arand> Om du inte har några sparade inställningar har väl mappen inte skapats, får göra det själv isåfall
<[F]adE> Ah, måste kanske starta spelet en gång.
<[F]adE> Trög jag är. :/
<Barre> andol: ja vist var den...
<Barre> s/s/ss/
<Barre> morrn morrn
<[F]adE> arand, lite för tidigt, haha..öppnade aldrig appen så den fick en mapp. :d
<haffe> Jahaja.
<haffe> Det är förmiddag igen.
<kodein> vad ska vi göra åt det, nu igen?
<larsemil> men vetu va? de ä freda!
<kodein> vänta och se?
<haffe> Du kan få åka hem till mig med en varm cognac.
<speakman> kodein: hur villkorar man att Emacs ska köra server-start när den startas under X/GTK?
<kodein> (if (window-system) (server-start)) typ
<speakman> åsjutton
<coobra> :D
<speakman> (jag var nära att fråga om window-system där, men Emacs är ju Emacs <3 )
<larsemil> hmm mitt / är helt plötsligt bara readable
<coobra> larsemil:  unreadit then  :D
<larsemil> nej men seriöst varför är det så?
<speakman> larsemil: kolla dmesg
<larsemil> står inget där
<speakman> kolla mount
<speakman> och se att den verkligen bara är ro
<larsemil> eller jo det står visst
<speakman> hoppsan
<larsemil> EXT4-fs error (device dm-1): ext4_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal
<larsemil> EXT4-fs (dm-1): Remounting filesystem read-only
<lilleman> haffe: vaken??
<haffe> lilleman: Ja.
<lilleman> priv
<larsemil> en reboot löste problemet efter en fsck
<lilleman> ngn här som vet ngt annat prog ist för hammer för att göra egna cs-banor??
<larsemil> hmm fungerar twitter för er? webbversionen?
<Barre> larsemil: för mig gör den det
<larsemil> jag får bara blank vit sida
<larsemil> finns det något program i linux som klarar .PSD filer?
<larsemil> kolla al jazeera live. helt sjuka bilder
<cHarNe2> larsemil: gimp?
<larsemil> nixx
<larsemil> inte den .psd jag har iaf
<larsemil> aja bootar om
<Barre> två av mina reverse-zoner syncas inte från masteer till slave. så idag är jag förvånad och bitter.
<Barre> :) räckte tydligen med att skriva rätt i konfigurationen så fungerade det
<larsemil> hatar såna probam när man måste skriva rätt
<Barre> när skall de införa sådan fuzzy logic så att datorerna gör vad man menar, inte vad man säger...
<larsemil> jag håller på att utveckla en sådan kompilator men får något error om att den hålle rpå att utarbeta en plan för att ta över världen istället för att svara på mina små frågor.
<cHarNe2> larsemil: hooka in upp den på internet pls..
<larsemil> cHarNe2: jo den är där, det första den gjorde var att registrera facebook.com, förstå rinte varför
<cHarNe2> larsemil: låter skummt :P
<dagon_> vilket skojigt script!
<Koenigsegg> Jag kör 10.10 nu, och då är senaste versionen av kvirc 4.0.1. Men om man kollar på http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/275953, dvs för 11.04, så är senaste 4.1.1. 4.0.2 släpptes i augusti förra året. Kan man säga varför det är så förutom sakers jäklighet, repositoryadmins prioriteringar eller vad?? Hur ska jag lösa det? Uppgradera till 11.04?
<cHarNe2> Koenigsegg: är 10.10 LTS?
<larsemil> nej
<Koenigsegg> larsemil hann före
<larsemil> Koenigsegg: finns i andra repositories.
<larsemil> Koenigsegg: t.ex kan du prova det här, på egen risk: http://notesalexp.net/
<ah-berg> Koenigsegg:  kvric har ju färdiga  paket för ubuntu på deras sida
<Koenigsegg> ah-berg: Sant, jag försöker få det att funka via repository så länge det är möjligt bara :)
<Koenigsegg> larsemil: Kollar, tackar.
<cHarNe2> har aldrig förstått det här med versioner i ubuntu :P
<speakman> Koenigsegg: så länge du kör .deb så är du i samspel med Ubuntus pakethantering. Saker behöver inte nödvändigtvis ligga i repositories. Så om det kommer en ny version i Ubuntus egna repo framöver så kommer den att uppgradera det paketet du laddade ner från hemsidan.
<Koenigsegg> cHarNe2: Lite som ikea där, oberäkneliga namn på allt :-]
<Koenigsegg> speakman: Det är ju faktiskt sant, förstås.
<Koenigsegg> baaah. kvirc_4.0.2-1_amd64.deb "Beroendet ej tillfredsställt, kvirc-data_4.0.2-1_all.deb" -> kvirc-data_4.0.2-1_all.deb "Error: Gör sönder beroendet kvirc-data (=4:4.0.0-3) för befintliga paketet kvirc". Måste jag avinstallera nuvarande för att lösa sånt där?
<cHarNe2> Koenigsegg: wierd, om man kollar på KVIrc's hemsida så är 4.0.2 senaste. eller kollar jag på fel ställe?
<Koenigsegg> Slog mig också. 4.1.1 kanske är nån under development-version =s?
<cHarNe2> Koenigsegg: det tror jag nog också, för 4.0.2 är senaste för min arch-dist också
<Koenigsegg> oh well. "Total borttagning" i synaptic tar bort config-filer och liknande också väl, så så länge jag bara avinstallerar med "Borttagning" så borde jag vara säker?
<cHarNe2> Koenigsegg: dunno, avinstallerar inget på min ubuntu :P
<Koenigsegg> Brukar inte heller göra det så ofta, men med kedjor som den jag fick ovan så vet jag inget annat sätt att komma runt det på.
<Koenigsegg> testdags
<Barre> ååå va roligt det hade vart om alla lämnade kanale nu, så att Koenigsegg kommer tbx till en tom kanal. va han hade felsökt...
<cHarNe2> Barre: :D
<t^> haha
<dagon_> Barre :D
<t^> elakt ;D
<dagon_> att jag aldrig använt mocp innan
<dagon_> det enda jag saknar är en queue men vafan
<dagon_> har det varit en tsunami?
<kodein> jao, i nihon
<dagon_> vad är det?
<t^> lr dom här killarna --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bhoWfC1L9k
<t^> mighty mothra vs godzilla :D
<t^> iof synd om jp man kanske inte ska dra paraleller med godzilla med co
<t^> ;P
<larsemil>  
<larsemil> oj
<larsemil> vad heter ingress på engelska?
<barzam> den typografiska termen?
<barzam> indent i så fall
<larsemil> är du säker? får inte upp något alls när jag googlar det
<barzam> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/indentation
<larsemil> aja okej
<larsemil> tack
<barzam> ingen orsak
<Philip5> barzam: du är väl snäll mot larsemil för han är inte som vi andra barn...
<barzam> självklart
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> jaha, snart helg igen då
<larsemil> hurray i am back in ubuntu
<larsemil> efter en förmiddag i windows känns det väldigt skönt
<Philip5> välkommen tillbaka
<larsemil> hur fan kan man ha ett os som inte har flera virtuella skrivbord? min telefon har det ffs
<barzam> larsemil: det är ganska lätt att fixa i windows
<larsemil> okej, jag vet inte hur
<larsemil> lär man installera något eller är det standard i aero numer att man kan fixa det?
<barzam> tredjeparts-addon
<barzam> jag hjälpte en kompis med det förut, i 7an
<larsemil> okej. smutt
<larsemil> å andra sidan blir jag ju helt matt bara jag sätter mig vid någon annans linux också. när man är van sina tangentbordsmappningar osv.
<stirner> ubuntu <3
<dagon_> linux <3
<larsemil> bios <3
<larsemil> nej då
<dagon_> larsemil: jag vet inte varför men när jag ser ditt nick tänker jag på -> http://www.aadli.com/kallebyte/bilder/figurer/35.jpg (emil örn)
<larsemil> :)
<dagon_> så varje gång jag ser dig joina gömmer jag mina ip-adresser och shell
<dagon_> they can never be yours!
<larsemil> oh. they are already
<dagon_> ;(
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<dagon_> !pong
<ubot2> pong is ping's reply
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> vad är er klocka?
<speakman> !klocka
<ubot2> Factoid 'klocka' not found
<speakman> !tid
<ubot2> Factoid 'tid' not found
<dagon_> 14:59
<speakman> !tiden
<ubot2> Factoid 'tiden' not found
<speakman> 15:00
<dagon_> 15:01 på shellet
<speakman> dagon_: fixa ntpd
<dagon_> nt-wat
<dagon_> orka
<spacebug-> tjena stirner
<Unk1> Hej, någon som om man kan inventera insticksmoduler som är inpluggade på line card på t.ex. en Cisco 4506 ?
<Unk1> (Som inte har länk)
<lusmus> någon här man kan fråga?
<speakman> absolut inte!
<lusmus> hah :p
<speakman> jag menar bara att det inte finns någon här
<lusmus> hade varit någon skillad av vilka distar av ubuntu? om jag ändå jag skulle ha båda? typ desktop med server?
<lusmus> ibland är ju dött här :)
<speakman> nej här är aldrig dött
<antii> ubuntu server saknar grafiskt interface
<speakman> men frågan får du nog ställa om.
<lusmus> jo vet, men hörde från main irc channel att det är liten skillnad på kernel mellan server, och desktop
<speakman> är det någon skillnad alls?
<speakman> ah
<speakman> det finns en server-kärna
<speakman> jag skulle gissa att det skiljer främst i preemtivitet
<lusmus> och det betyder?
<speakman> server är effektivare utan påtvingad preemtivitet, medans desktop kan uppfattas lite "slöare" med det avslaget.
<lusmus> grejern är jag vill kunna pilla med min hemsida då. och kanske nog bra fixa server dist då annars.. men ändå ha desktop?
<speakman> preemtivitet är när kerneln går in och avbryter pågående process med jämna mellanrum. Hur ofta det ska göras ställs in när man kompilerar kärnan. Mest effektivt är om processerna själva överlåter CPU:n till övriga processer, medans det snabbt blir "trångt" på en desktopmaskin.
<speakman> Om du ska köra den grafiskt så installerar du Desktop
<speakman> Du kan sedan byta kernel mellan desktop (generic) och server vid omstart om du önskar.
<lusmus> menar från skiva eller?
<speakman> Men rent generellt så duger "generic". Jag tror inte du kommer märka någon skillnad.
<speakman> nej du kan ha båda kärnorna installerade
<speakman> så väljer du vid uppstart bara
<lusmus> hmm ok? är inte så kunnig :o
<amelia> ska du köra desktop och server på samma maskin har du nog inte den lasten på servern att du behöver oroa dig för hur kerneln presterar så desktop är nog att rekommendera.
<lusmus> ok :)
<lusmus> har linux mint nu.. ska ominstallera och fixa ubuntu desktop. om inte gör sån stor skillnad
<speakman> finns det någon anledning att köra mint idag förresten?
<speakman> tidigare var det ju med codecs och annat, men det har ju Ubuntu löst smidigt nu.
<lusmus> vet för min del var det bara för testa det :P
<speakman> själv har jag aldrig kört det, så jag bara undrar i största allmänhet
<lusmus> hur gör man för installera ubuntu från grunden, finns det sätt göra det?
<speakman> hm... finns det något _annat_ sätt..?
<lusmus> jag kan ju installera en full och radera det jag inte vill ha antar jag? :P
<speakman> Jag förstår återigen inte frågan.
<speakman> Vad ska du radera?
<lusmus> sånt jag inte vill ha på ubuntu? så jag inte slösar utrymme i guess :)
<speakman> ubuntu desktop är nog ganska så slimmat som det är
<speakman> alternativet är väl att ta en mer light-weight version, som xubuntu t.ex.
<lusmus> elr lubuntu :p
<speakman> fast den är väl inte officiell?
<lusmus> vet inte, någon som vet varför man skriver +1 ibland på inlägg i forum?
<speakman> för att man håller med tidigare talare
<lusmus> +1 ok :D
<x_link> Gulliver's Travel, någon av er som har sett den filmen?
<gorgo> nepp, men verkar kul, :)
<eBittin> ingen som vill ha en kasse datorskrot?
<antii> eBittin: nee
<cHarNe2> eBittin: nope, har en sån påse med bara gamla pci-kort :P
<eBittin> :p
<Philip5> johanbr: glömde ju säga välkommen idag ju :(
<speedxco1e> vad bör jag kör mot amazon s3? rsync?
<larsemil> nej
<larsemil> s3cmd har jag för mig jag körde
<larsemil> körde/kör
<larsemil> http://s3tools.org/s3cmd-sync
<Philip5> en av de lite mer ovanliga frågorna på forumt. ärligt eller dumdristigt??? http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=53218
<cHarNe2> Philip5: haha, jo det var en ny en..
<johanbr> Philip5: tack tack :)
<Philip5> cHarNe2: jo men känns inte helt moraliskt att svara på tycker jag och helt onödig upplysning från den som frågade om det nu stämmer
<cHarNe2> Philip5: precis, borde vara ett skämt. varför skulle han vilja att vi sja veta att han har en stulen dator?
<Philip5> kanske själv tycker det är coolt eller häftigt?!?
<Philip5> eller bara lite allmänt störd
<Philip5> man vet aldrig
<cHarNe2> 408 posts, kanske kapat konto?
<Philip5> kanske det också
<cHarNe2> med 408 inlägg borde man vet hur man får reda på hur man lägger in det från sticka?
<[F]adE> Vad gör processen indicator-application-service ?
<[F]adE> Jag hade 2 såna, en av dem tog upp en hel kärna för mig.. :o
<[F]adE> Legat 34c över vad jag brukar hela dagen pga den :/
<cHarNe2> [F]adE: A library and indicator to take menus from applications and place them in
<cHarNe2> + the pael
<[F]adE> cHarNe2, antar den hade hängt sig då eller nåt. Gick iaf bra när jag stoppade processen. :)
<cHarNe2> [F]adE: förmodligen bara nån icon i panelen som har slutat uppdatera sig nu
<[F]adE> cHarNe2, hellre det än 67c laptop i knät när jag är van vid 37c :)
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
 * Philip5 kan sparka ut realubot så han flyger ut lika fort... ;)
<kodein> det är väl lite ogint.
<realubot> Ogint?
<kodein> taskigt
<[F]adE> realubot, det är när man inte dricker gin en kväll.
<[F]adE> Då är kvällen ogint.
<kodein> ja, något dåligt, helt enkelt
<stirner> Hej kanalen
<stirner> jag sitter och funderar på en sak
<kodein> vi sitter alla i bryderier.
<zChris> sweet snart är min portfolios sida FINNISHED!
<Philip5> stirner: vad kan det vara?
<stirner> Jag har en Packard Bell Easynote här framför mig med en Intel celeron 900 processor, 2gb ddr2 ram, och ett intelchip som grafik.
<kodein> jag har ett hemmabygge med fyra kärnor framför mig, själv
<stirner> min fundering är hurvida jag ska köra 64 eller 32 bits version av ubuntu
<kodein> 64-bitars.
<zChris> 32
<stirner> den snurrar på en 32 bits version av vista home so9m följer med från fabriken nu men när jag googlade processorn säger specen att det är en 64bits processor
<zChris> Är det nån ide att köra 64 om man inte har mer än 4gb  ? :)
<kodein> ja
<zChris> becooouse... ? :P
<stirner> vad är det som avgör vilken version man bör välja och vad är skillnaden? som jag förstår det bör man ha 64bit OP om man har fler än en kärna i processorn då 32 bit inte stödjer mer än en kärna
<kodein> den senare delen av det du säger var då nytt för mig
<stirner> ok det är fel alltså?
<kodein> SMP-stöd har ingenting med hur många bitar du kan adressera
<stirner> ok
<zChris> Av vad jag har lärt mig så står 64 att man kan addressera med 64 bitar istället för 32 :P
<stirner> ok och vilka fördelar ger det?
<kodein> att du kör proppen på den mängd bittar den är gjord för
<stirner> Philip: hej föresten :-)
<zChris> är inte så jätteinsatt, men har för mig att den kan adressera mera minne på engång.
<zChris> Men kodein verkar bättre på det där så fråga han :P
<stirner> kodein: ok jag ska läse in mig lite på det där har du literaturtips?
<kodein> det korta svaret är "det spelar egentligen ingen jäkla roll alls, egentligen, men om du kör native 64 så slipper proppen göra om instruktionerna hela tiden"
<zChris> kodein, göra om?
<kodein> tja, jag tänker mig att proppen är mer optimerad för 64 bitar än vad den är för 32 om det är en 64-bitars
<kodein> men den första delen av det hela är kanske den du borde koncentrera dig på.
<zChris> Hmm, jag hade för mig att den hade stöd för båda bara.
<kodein> ju fortare folk slår ur hågen att 32 bitar skulle fungera bättre, desto fortare kan vi lämna 32-bitarslandet bakom oss.
<kodein> adobe har ju släppt en 64-bitars flash som är precis lika dålig och värdelös som 32-bitarsflash, så det finns ju absolut noll anledning kvar att köra 32-bitar
<zChris> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#Operating_modes
<zChris> stirner*
<stirner> kodein: Ok men då kör jag en 64 bits på easynoten. men det leder mig in på nästa fundering. Det är nämligen så att i den burken jag sitter vid nu så finns en AMD Atlhon 3000+ och endast 512 i RAM. på den kör jag nu 64 bit ubuntu 10.10 och upplever datorn som exremt seg har det med bit-valet att göra eller är det för att datorn är gammal och skruttig?
<stirner> zChris: Tack =)
<realubot> IE 8 i Win7 SP1 och Safari i Mac OS X hackade i Pwn2Own. Shit vad många datorer riktiga hackers skulle kunna hacka? :S
<kodein> det har nog att göra med att du har 512M ram i den
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwn2Own
<stirner> kodein: ok så 64bits valet är ok i den också?
<zChris> realubot, vad fick dom tillgång till?
<kodein> ja, men du skulle kanske överväga att köra något mindre resurskrävande än gnome.
<stirner> kodein: något förslag? kde? cli?
<zChris> xfce
<kodein> jag har en athlon 3000+ med 512M ram som hemmaserver, och den snurrar på bra för det. däremot skulle jag aldrig komma på tanken att slänga in gnome eller ens X på den
<kodein> (mest för att den ju är server)
<stirner> kodein det är exakt det som den här är tänkt att användas till
<kodein> då skulle jag ha slängt in debian utan X :)
<realubot> zChris: Jag vet inte riktigt.
<realubot> "Hackers at the Pwn2Own 2011 hacker conference at the CanSecWest conference in Vancouver broke through defenses in Apple's Safari 5.0.3 on fully patched Mac OS X 10.6.6 and Internet Explorer 8 on Windows 7 SP1.
<realubot> "
<antii> Och iPhone 4 :)
<zChris> realubot, i see. Ska bli spännande och se vad det var
<realubot> stirner: lxde ska vara mer resursnålt än xfce.
<kodein> behöver man ens hacka särskilt mycket för att "äga" windows 7 sp1? räcker ju med att stackaren installerat språkpaket innan uppgraderingen för att dattan inte ska starta sen
<stirner> kodein: burn! :-P
<zChris> http://twitter.com/aaronportnoy
<antii> windows 7 ftw \o/
<realubot> kodein: Det är väl inte ett bra hack? Att datorn inte startar?
<stirner> realubot: tack ska kolla det med
<realubot> zChris: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2381784,00.asp
<realubot> stirner: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<realubot> Det gör ju inte så stor skillnad.
<stirner> ok nu ska jag koppla ner och trycka in mer ram i denna låda 2x 1024MB borde bli bättre än 1x 512 samt trycka in ubuntu i Easynoten kommer online så fort jag fått snurr på nån av maskinerna igen
<realubot> KDE 4.4.1 är ju sämst om man snålar med RAM.
<zChris> realubot, danke. Undra om dom kör mot android också
<zChris> Borde do mgöra
<arand> I alla fall kubuntu specifikt.
<realubot> zChris: Jag vet inte.
<realubot> Det är ju läskigt att systemen är så sårbara. Den som vet hur man gör knäcker ju vilken vanlig dator som helst ju. S:
<realubot> :S
<zChris> realubot, var det remote ?
<realubot> Jag tror det. Skadlig kod på en webbsida, tror jag. :S
<realubot> zChris:
<zChris> oh may guud
<zChris> ska slänga upp mitt försök till ett demo på sidan :P
<realubot> zChris: Det tog ju snubben flera veckor att göra hacket.
<zChris> till vilken ?
<realubot> zChris: Jag tror det var Win7, men jag vet inte. Det står i wikipedia-länken.
<zChris> IE hacket?
<realubot> Mhm.
<zChris> IE8 hacket var 5 veckor innan tävlingen stod det på länken du skickade förut iaf :P
<zChris> Så det var väll inte Windows som hackades ^^
<realubot> Jaha.
<zChris> https://picasaweb.google.com/retrogathering.intresseforening
<cahoot> zChris: var inte poängen att via den vulnerable browsern tillskansa sig möjligheten att exekvera ett program i OS'et i fråga?
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Precis. IE8 och Safari ju. Så då är nog hacket remote.
<realubot> ;)
<zChris> cahoot, möjligt, men windows är väll inte hackat för det? Eller har jag fel? :P
<cahoot> 'hacket' visar väl att OS'et är attackerbart på ett (troligen) oavsiktligt vis - kalla det vad du vill
<zChris> Jo om man nu använder ie8
<zChris> Vet inte hur många gånger man har fått hör att det inte var <insert random dist> som blev hackat utan ett program till det som blev hackat. Så jag applicerade det här :)
<cahoot> helt ok för mig om det får dig att känna dig trygg
<zChris> Hmm?
<zChris> Jag torde känna mig tryggare iomed att jag inte använder IE8 eller hur? :P
<realubot> zChris: Nja. Jag tror det är lika bra att köra webbläsaren i vbox.
<realubot> Webbläsarna är inte att lita på.
<zChris> realubot, inget är att lita på! ;)
<zChris> Än så länge har inte Firefox blivit hackat :)
<zChris> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/3332/dontgetamac.jpg
<EAG> /quit
<maniaac> ja   jag kom  in ....
<maniaac> pro server
<maniaac> jag har untubu nu haha windows sucks
<stirner> såå
<stirner> neet
<lusmus> finns det något kommando som man kan se vilka närmaste wiresless nätverk som finns elr? :p
<maniaac> fick ny 22 tum hårddik iag.. tog b0rt xp
<delhage> lusmus: iwlist scan
<kodein> 22"-disk? ryms en sån i ett 19"-rack ens?
<maniaac> jo den e 22 lg
<maniaac> men grafiken funkar inte bra.. youtube funkar inte i hårddisken
 * kodein ger upp att försöka förstå
<maniaac> men kompisen sa untubu var bäst
<virtuald> :D
<lusmus> delhage: wlan0 är nere?
<maniaac> hehe ja man kan inte förstå allt :D
<maniaac> hur var det nu igen... modermodemet ja...
<kodein> själva hjärtat i hårddisken?
<maniaac> så var det ja.. thx :P
<lusmus> haha, moderkortet*
<lusmus> hehe
<maniaac> +uttråkad heh
<virtuald> lusmus: du missade internet
<maniaac> nu ska vi ta maximusen i bt iaf brb...
<lusmus> virtuald: hur? :p
<lusmus> lol ok :
<virtuald> lusmus: Fatal Error: Can't create session!
<lusmus> eller jag vet inte
<stirner> nån som testat ubuntu på en touch maskin?
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-12
<virtuald> lusmus: http://www.google.com/images?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=modermodemet&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Hrd6TZS9G8zYsga39JjsBw&ved=0CEgQsAQ&biw=1152&bih=641
<virtuald> oj vad mycket skit som kom med i den urlen
<triath> Har ett problem med mitt ljud, jag hör hela tiden mikrofonen i högtalarna, men jag hittar inget ställe att stänga av detta. Nån som vet?
<lusmus> virtuald: va?
<virtuald> inget
<virtuald> gonatt
<cHarNe2> triath: alsamixer?
<triath> cHarNe2: jag kollade där, tryckte på f3 men inget hände
<cHarNe2> ser du massa staplar?
<triath> ja
<cHarNe2> tryck på högerpil tills du kommer till MIC
<triath> hm mic är en tom stapel
<cHarNe2> står den på 00 eller MM
<triath> MM
<cHarNe2> har du bara en MIC?
<triath> på mic select finns 2 att välja
<cHarNe2> vet jag inte vad det är
<cHarNe2> tryck på 's' och kolla om du hittar MIC någon mer stans
<triath> har default och soundblaster, på båda ställerna står mic som MM
<triath> åh jag hittade nåt nu
<cHarNe2> :/
<cHarNe2> ok
<triath> när jag sänkte Ac'97 stapeln så hör jag inte micen i högtalaren längre
<triath> konstigt
<cHarNe2> kan ju alltid kolla i #alsa
<triath> vet inte vad ac'97 är men det verkar fungera nu så
<cHarNe2> okok
<triath> vet du jur jag sparar inställningen nu i alsamixer?
<cHarNe2> yes
<cHarNe2> $alsactl store
<triath> tack så mycket cHarNe2
<cHarNe2> np
<gorgo> dagon_, där?
<gorgo> där är ju mms problem i rc2 :/
<Philip5> gorgo: leker du med?
<gorgo> roms
<Philip5> till?
<gorgo> märkte att om man använder cm7 rc2 så funkar inte mms på htc desire
<gorgo> så nu har jag kört in rc2 igen, hehe
<Philip5> aha, desier
<Philip5> desire
<gorgo> men den senaste gapps verkar inte funka så bra till cm7 rc1
<gorgo> Philip5, vad hade du för telefon?
<Philip5> hero
<gorgo> kör du sense eller någon rom?
<Philip5> sense
<Philip5> gillar inte vanilla
<gorgo> ok, har funderat på o gå tillbaka, vissa saker funkar sämre vissa bättre
<Philip5> tänkte vänta lite till på nu nalle
<Philip5> ny
<gorgo> vilken funderar du på?
<Philip5> typ nästa generation
<Philip5> lustig b-rulle på 3an
<stirner> neetsuck
<stirner> suck
<stirner> sabla mic skrälle att inte fungera *mumel*
<gorgo> hehe
<Philip5> stirner: men du ska ju ändå bara hålla på med lmms
<stirner> installerade skype och micfanstycget funkar inte så nu blir det till att rota runt ordentligt =/
<stirner> philip :D
<spacebug-> *gäsp*
<spacebug-> jag är nog för trött för att fatta dm-crypt nu
<spacebug-> blir inte som jag vill
<gorgo> Philip5, vad tycker du e dåligt i vanilla då? jag saknar mest telefonappen i sense den gillade jag
<Philip5> mest helheten med allt. lite här och lite där men inte minst själva skrivbordet
<gorgo> men det kan du väl få att se ut hur som hällst?
<Philip5> och jag vill att det ska se ut som sense :)
<gorgo> hehe ok, du använder sense på skrivbordet med?
<gorgo> :)
<Philip5> alltså heroes yta
<Philip5> dess widgets etc
<Philip5> calendern, klockan
<gorgo> aha, e det samma som de har i desire?
<gorgo> sense
<dagon_> gorgo: nu är jag här :D
<gorgo> dagon_, har du haft problem med mms i rc2?
<gorgo> jag får inte det att funka alls, så får väl köra rc1 igen
<dagon_> har inte kört in rc2
<dagon_> läste att många hade problem så sket i det
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> jo, jag fick problem med mms, det var det enda :P
<gorgo> hehe, nu har jag fått tillbaka den i rc1, var lite pill med gapps
<dagon_> :P
<gorgo> senaste gapps funkade inte med rc1
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> så fick gå tillbaka på den med, o visste inte vilken som funkade, så provade senaste o en som var sen 20
<stirner> spacebug 9
<stirner> =)
<stirner> är du vaken än :-P
<secozi> Sover folk här :)
<Philip5> näpp
<secozi> Haft en bra kväll?
<secozi> @
<gorgo> ne dags o sova :P
<secozi> http://i.imgur.com/qqg2v.jpg
<maxjezy> rensa precis över 100 gb
<maxjezy> galet vad saker man sparar
<maxjezy> ring 112
<maxjezy> jag tror alla i kanalen dött
<maxjezy> jag har slut på kontantkortet
<maxjezy> tsunami drog in över #ubuntu-se
<Barre> men va härligt...
<[F]adE> Betyder detta att zip-filen är trasig? *hoppas INTE*
<[F]adE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579160/
<barzam> kanske är flera zip-filer i rad?
<[F]adE> Provat med flera olika zipfiler.
<[F]adE> 7zip rapporterar Can't open file as archive. :/
<barzam> men är spelet uppdelat i flera olika zip-filer?
<[F]adE> Nope.
<[F]adE> Men...vänta här.
<[F]adE> Jag är aningens trög.
<xyzp> morrn
<xyzp> undra sa flundra
<_sara_1> http://yizzle.com/whatthehex/
<_sara_1> jar är gladd
<Barre> sitter med dhcpd isc version 4.1.1 och försöker få till domain search list (dhcp option 119), vad göra för att då det att fungera?=
<maccan> Nån som skulle kunna hjälpa mig att få igång ljudet på min compaq mini cq10 100? om d nu ens går
<cahoot> vad säger speaker-test -t wav -c2?
<maccan> vart kör man d testet?
<cahoot> terminal
<larsemil> i terminalen kan du skriva det. du hittar terminalen under program > tillbehör > terminal
<arand> Online diskkloning, lvm <3
<larsemil> sen jag började köra lvm så ser jag bara fler och fler fördelar
<maccan> speaker-test 1.0.23
<maccan> Uppspelningsenhet är default
<maccan> Strömparametrar är 48000 Hz, S16_LE, 2 kanaler
<maccan> WAV-fil(er)
<maccan> Frekvensen inställd till 48000 Hz (begärde 48000 Hz)
<maccan> Buffertstorleken varierar från 96 till 1048576
<maccan> Periodstorleken varierar från 32 till 349526
<maccan> Använder maximal buffertstorlek 1048576
<maccan> Perioder = 4
<maccan> tidigare inställd period_size = 262144
<maccan> tidigare inställd buffer_size = 1048576
<maccan>  0 - Vänster fram
<maccan>  1 - Höger fram
<cHarNe2> pastie?
<maccan> Tid per period = 5,274162
<maccan>  0 - Vänster fram
<maccan>  1 - Höger fram
<maccan> Tid per period = 5,372037
<maccan>  0 - Vänster fram
<maccan>  1 - Höger fram
<cahoot> ja se det var en bokstavlig tolkning
<cHarNe2> cahoot: :D
<maccan> hehe
<cahoot> ljud?
<maccan> ja hajjar ju inget av detta
<cahoot> lät det något? det ska  vara en damröst
<maccan> nope, inte ett ljud
<cHarNe2> maccan: har du kollat $aslamixer?
<cahoot> det verkar som om alsa tror att allt är som det ska i alla fall
<cahoot> kan vara så enkelt som att det inte är unmutat
<maccan> ok, men när ja ska köra igång en film så stängs den av å nå felmeddelanden kommer upp, å spotify påstår att det e nå fel på ljudkortet
<maccan> hur kollar man aslamixer?
<maccan> oj, felstavat bara :)
<cahoot> spotify via wine?
<maccan> yes
<maccan> nu funka ljudet....
<maccan> va på alsamixer å höjde ljudet hehe
<maccan> men ja har ju ändå problem med spotify, vad kan d va för fel där?
<maccan> läöste nånstans att det bara funkar om man har premium eftersom reklamen inte funka genom wine eller nåt?
<cahoot> ja linuxapplikationen är bara för premium
<maccan> ok
<maccan> behöver ja ladda ner nå codecs för att få avi att funka?
<_sara_1> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12720219 HUGE NUCLEAR EXPLOSION IN JAPAN
<cHarNe2> _sara_1: ye saw it, huge?
<cHarNe2> everthing is huge according to media.
<_sara_1> well it looks hugs
<_sara_1> huge
<cHarNe2> huh, visste inte att det fanns quake i flash :P http://www.kongregate.com/games/Lycius/quake-1
 * arand defragmenterar lvm, bara för att det går...
<dagon_> jävla nät som cp:ar sig
<cHarNe2> dagon_: jasså?
<cHarNe2> bara jag som har problem med denna? http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/LVM
<Leo_> hej, skulle någon kunna hjälpa mig med ett script för att kunna se inloggade användare?
<cahoot> w
<cahoot> mer behövs inte
<Leo_> med "w | grep"
<Leo_> om ja skriver l av leo så finns en användare
<cahoot> grep vadå?
<Leo_> hur kan jag söka exakt leo ex.
<Leo_> hmm, svårt att förklara, men w | grep leo ger 0 på echo $?
<Leo_> samma för grep l
<Leo_> säg ett script där man anger användare och sedan returneras 0 om den är inloggad, 1 om den ej är inloggad
<phnom> Leo_: w | grep leo | wc | awk '{print $2}'
<arand> Leo_: Använd who istället för w bara
<Leo_> tack phnom men grep le ger samma resultat, fast ingen användare heter le, utan leo...
<dagon_> who | grep "le*"
<phnom> ehr, s/$2/$1
<dagon_> släng med ett wildcard
<dagon_> när allt annat skiter sig, släng med ett wildcard
 * dagon_ stämmer upp i sång
<cahoot>  grep -x leo?
<dagon_> funkar inte
<cahoot> jaså
<Leo_> hmm, får det inte riktigt att funka ännu
<dagon_> och ja, jag bytte ut leo mot min user
<dagon_> :p
<arand> who | grep user; echo &?    ger 0 om användaren är inloggad, 1 om den inte är det.
<Leo_> arand, exakt, men use ger att användaren "use" är inloggad, fast det är user som är inloggad, om du förstår?
<cahoot> grep -w då?
<Leo_> jaa :D tack så mkt
<cardiel> Vilket sopcast program är stabilast?
<Leo_> finns väl ett till repository, och sen använda vlc för att kunna ha fulscreen
<Leo_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1609505
<cardiel> tackar
<Leo_> boka för använd extern spelare i inställningarna, och skriv vlc i rutan
<Leo_> om du ska använda länkar från chrome, så finns det på sida 2 i tråden fungerande kommandon
<cardiel> ok.. men länkarna funkar från firefox också eller?
<Leo_> tror ej det, men finns säkert annat sätt
<Leo_> http://www.google.se/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=sopcast+firefox+links
<Leo_> Google är vår Vän :D
<Leo_> nu har jag ett annat problem, har ställt upp så att om användaren är inloggad så visas inloggad annars ej inloggad med en if sats. hur kan man använda exit för att returnera värden, alltså if [ $? = "0" ] then exit 0, då ska det returneras en siffra?
<Leo_> else exit 1     fi
<maccan> ar problem med ljudet på min dator, så fort d blir lite bass så blir ljudet dåligt.... kan man fixa d på nåt sätt?
<cardiel> Leo, Använder du veetle också eller?
<cardiel> för jag har installerat veetle men kan inte köra kanalen i hd läge. när jag trycker på hd läge vill den att jag ska ladda ner veetle igen .. har redan laddat ner veetle och installerat det..
<Diffen> God middag. Tänkte bygga mig ett script som hämtar data från en mysql databas på en remote server och lägger in det på mysql databas på lokala servern. Är det bash eller python man ska använda sig av?
<larsemil> bash.
<larsemil> ssh remoteserver mysqldump databas > ~/thedata.sql && scp remoteserver:~/thedata.sql ./ && mysql localhost < ./thedata.sql
<larsemil> see what i did there.
<larsemil> Diffen: ^^
<Diffen> larsemil :D tackar men vill inte dumpa hela eländet utan köra en fråga i timman
<Diffen> men du säger att det är bättre att köra bash då om jag förstår dig rätt?
<larsemil> det beror på vad du ska göra, om du ska köra sql syntaxer och hantera uppkopplingar mot flera servrar samtidigt så hade jag nog använt python eller liknande
<Diffen> larsemil: ska hämta data från en remote mysql db en gång i timman å lagra i en lokal databas
<larsemil> är tabellerna kör python du,
<larsemil> är tabellerna kör python du, B
<larsemil> inga svårigheter
<larsemil> dottern hjälper till här
<Diffen> larsemil: hehe ok :D
<Diffen> det ska läras i tid
<Diffen> jag ska typ köra en fråga select * from blabla där datum är mellan nu och en timma tillbaka;
<lusmus> jag har inget ljud :/
<js_> :)
<Philip5> lusmus: då är det lugnt och skönt då? ;)
<lusmus> haha, jo. men i själva linux ;)
<Philip5> alls eller?
<Philip5> får du upp något i alsamixer men inget händer?
<lusmus> har ingen alsamixer, installerade från minimal cd cli
<Philip5> då kanske det inte är så konstigt då om inget ljudgrejs är installerat
<Philip5> kör du ens ubuntu nu?
<lusmus> jo ubuntu
<Barre> Philip5: har du tid i två sekunder med en grej? i PM (det är verkligen bara två sekunder :))
<Philip5> Barre: sure
<kodein> 1... 2... 3... 4... 5...
<Barre> tack för hjälpen Philip5
<Philip5> vassego
<lusmus> vad kan man göra nu då? :p
<lusmus> har ingen usbsticka som jag kan installera om ubuntu med
<Philip5> ska du installera hela ubuntu nu eller ha bara cli men med ljud?
<lusmus> jag installera ubuntu med minimal cd med cli
<lusmus> och har inget ljud nu :p
<Philip5> jo det har jag förstått men vart vill du komma? bara ha ljud eller installera mer?
<Philip5> ska du installera gnome och sånt åker ljudgrejs med automatiskt
<Philip5> ska du bara ha ljud så installerar man och fixar ljudet
<lusmus> mm, men jag har redan installerat ubuntu.. men jag har inget ljud?
<cahoot> ...och hur testar du ljud?
<cahoot> enklaste testet på basalt ljudstöd är: speaker-test -t wav -c2
<lusmus> hehe spekertest inte installerat :p
<lusmus> hänger det med på ubuntu full eller?
<cahoot> speaker-test (alsa-utils tror jag är paketet)
<Philip5> jo det gör det och mycket annat
<Philip5> men ska du inte köra full så ska du ju inte installera det
<Philip5> utan bara sånt du ska ha
<lusmus> jag körde bara minimal för kunna bygga upp det hur jag vill ha det :p
<Philip5> och hur vill du ha det då? ;)
<cahoot> allt ska funka
<lusmus> hehe minimalt, men enda på mitt vis :)
<lusmus> endå*
<lusmus> kommer inte ljud alls från speaker test
<cahoot> men inget felmedd?
<cahoot> kör alsamixer och unmuta
<cahoot> (alternativt sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset 0 om det fortf finns i ubu)
<lusmus> ingen felmeddelande
<lusmus> tid period.. är det enda som ploppar upp .p
<lusmus> :P
<cahoot> ja då finns allt basalt stöd för ljud
<lusmus> commando not found från altantivet
<cahoot> resten är en mixeruppgift
<cahoot> kör alsamixer och unmuta
<cahoot> alsamixer skiljer på mute-status och ljudnivå
<lusmus> sen?
<cahoot> fantasi? eget initiativ?
<lusmus> vad menar du?
<cahoot> om du nu vill lära dig 'linux från grunden' ska du inte planera för skedmatning
<lusmus> hehe :)
<lusmus> jag kan inte köra så mkt för jag har inte usb stick närheten :/
<lusmus> men på LXmusic så är det på och högsta ljudet :S
<lusmus> men ljudet själv är inte igång elr nåt
<cahoot> kör alsamixer och unmuta (för 3:e gången)
<cahoot> MM i alsamixer betyder 'muted' 00 betyder unmuted - toggla med 'm'
<lusmus> ja men hur? i terminal ellr+
<lusmus> ok
<lusmus> lol äntligen LJUD!
<lusmus> tack så mycket cahoot
<cahoot> np
<T84> Hej! Vilket filsystem skall jag använda på en partion som skall läsas ock skrivas av både Ubuntu 10.10 och Windows Vista? Fungerat FAT16?
<kodein> du vill inte använda fat16. fat32/vfat.
<kodein> alternativt ext2
<kodein> alternativt ntfs
<kodein> de två senare alternativen är lite halvinstabila för det ena eller andra operativsystemet
<lusmus> exfat då?
<kodein> dåligt stöd än så länge, svjv
<T84> så Fat32 är det som gäller med andra ord?
<kodein> ja
<kodein> om du inte ska ha filer större än 4G där iaf
<T84> nja, det händer väll inte så ofta. Det låter som det blir fat32
<T84> Jag har ett litet problem, som ni kanske kan hjälpa mig med. Jag skall partionera en hårdisk på ca 300GB, men det är denna hårdisk som Ubuntu ligger på. Hur gör man då? I datorn sitter en annan hårdisk på 250GB som har windows installerat, men windows hittar iinte 300 hårdisken och kan därför inte använda windows till att formatera hårddisken
<T84> Hur skall man göra?
<cahoot> enklast är väl via en livecd
<cahoot> (eller motsv)
<_sara_> hej
<maxjezy> någon som sålt på tradera?
<maxjezy> hur skickar man vinnarmail
<maxjezy> var hittar man adressen
<kodein> vinnarmailet skickas väl ut automagiskt
<kodein> sedan får väl du också ett där köparens uppgifter står
<maxjezy> justja
<maxjezy> email
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7fS4trl2sk
<maxjezy> vad tror ni man kan ta för den här bilbanan
<maxjezy> har fler delar
<maxjezy> loopar och grejer
<maxjezy> palla inte bygga klart bara
<maxjezy> tradera
<maxjezy> eller, va tror ni den går för, vid auktion
<Philip5> maxjezy: tyvärr inte så mycket. hette inte den coola bilbanetillverkaren sky electics eller nått sånt? med lite större bilar som kunde få sladd
<Philip5> sånn hade jag med depåstopp, varvräknare, velodrom kruvor och bro i en åtta :D
<maxjezy> galet
<maxjezy> men de finns massor med tillbehör till denna
<maxjezy> man gör kurvorna lutande osv
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> ska leka
<Philip5> samma med den jag hade
<Philip5> Scalextric hette de visst
<t^> roligare auktioner på egun.de :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du lekt något med motiontracking i blender eller något NLE-program?
<maxjezy> Philip5, inte ännu
<maxjezy> kanske tänkte göra det nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: har en video som jag skulle vilja beskära runt en person hela tiden
<maxjezy> måste komma på en bra ide
<Philip5> så en person hela tiden är i centrum av videon även om den panorerar lite
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> använder du kdenlive något?
<maxjezy> inte så värst
<maxjezy> min dator är så seg
<maxjezy> ger mig inte in på såna projekt
<Philip5> byggde precis en update av det, mlt motorn och frie0 plugsen
<maxjezy> hur gör man en sån där donations sida?
<maxjezy> som finns på nätet
<Philip5> jag kan köra film effekter i realtid nu med min dator :)
<maxjezy> så folk kan donera
<Philip5> du öppnar ett paypal-konto eller liknande tjänst
<maxjezy> är det bara lite kod sen på sidan?
<Philip5> paypal länkar du sedan till egen bank
<maxjezy> som länkar vidare till paypal
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> typ
<maxjezy> funderar på om man ska starta en sida
<maxjezy> för att få donationer
<t^> så tar paypal jättemkt pengar för den tjänsten
<t^> :)
<maxjezy> till hårdvara
<maxjezy> så jag kan göra spel och animationer till mänskligheten
<t^> och jobbar du för demokrati som wikileaks snor dom stålarna och tar dom själv
<Philip5> t^: gör de säkert men jag vet ingen som är mer etablerad
<maxjezy> open sås och gratis
<cahoot> flattr?
<t^> flattr då ?
<t^> snabb du ca cahoot ;)
<t^> va*
<Philip5> grejen är väl också att man ska köra något som många som kan ge pengar också använder. vet inte hur utbrett flattr är
<t^> ne det som är det jobbiga
<t^> facebook och paypal dödar internet och friheten :(
<Philip5> lite som msn
<maxjezy> nej, connection reset by peer dödar internet
<maxjezy> inte paypal
<Philip5> massorna styr och inte för att det är bäst utan för att massorna fastnat där
<maxjezy> ryk, brb
<maxjezy> Philip5, där?
<Philip5> jepp
<Barre> suttit och felsökt på min interna view för min bind9 konfiguration för att det helt enkelt inte stämmer... men så visade det sig att firefox hade cachat gamal info.. så nu efter en timmes promenad så fungerar det :)
<Philip5> Barre: sånt är alltid lika roligt
<Barre> :)
<Barre> Philip5: stibbon, bursar, keepsake, sugarbean klara.. nu är det bara resten kvar =) http://gargamel.nu/rre.nu.jpg
<antii> Barre: har du ritat det där? :)
<Barre> mmm... mitt blivande hemmanät
<Philip5> och alla är så klart fysiska värstingburkar
<antii> haha
<antii> virtuellt hoppas jag
<antii> :D
<Barre> nej... kvm-instanser
<Barre> det står ju klart och tydligt vilka som är kvm maskiner :P
<antii> Barre: och, behövs allt detta? :O)
<Barre> antii: självklart inte... och behöver man läsa böcker? nej självklart inte, men det är kul och allmänbildande...
<antii> så sant.
<Barre> en hobby helt enkelt... och det motiverar samtidigt min framtida lagrinsskåp. vad skall jag ha ett SAN till om jag inte kör ett ordentligt kluster? ;P
<antii> hur många fysiska maskiner behöver du för allt det här då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad ville du?
<Barre> antii: fyra. 3st "riktiga" maskiner + en alix
<antii> okej
<antii> skoj :)
<antii> ser ut som att det kommer ta lite tid för att få allt o fungera
<Barre> går fortare än vad jag räknat med. Har ju aldrig jobbat/lekt med bsd förut, så det tar ju lite tid. En onödigt avancerad bind9 och dhcp3 konfiguration gick betydligt snabbare än jag trodde...
<antii> heh
<Barre> men det är lite som att bygga lego, det är kul att bygga men när det är klart är det helt meningslöst
<antii> :>
<maxjezy> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Ygy-TZKJ6tc/TXubXeo68gI/AAAAAAAABHA/D73CxT1wpUE/s1600/IMGP1587.JPG
<maxjezy> kolla in den
<maxjezy> tänkte ge mig på den i blender
<maxjezy> efterlikna
<Philip5> fast lite ljusare då kanske med bättre belysning
<maxjezy> ja, de ska ju vara en kvällscen
<maxjezy> men riktigt gräs
<maxjezy> och gatulampors spektrum
<antii> maxjezy: what? är det där gjort i blender?
<antii> :O
<maxjezy> antii, nej
<antii> :)
<maxjezy> det är fotat med min kamera
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: folk måste verkligen tro du är blenderguru som tror att alla bilder du visar är gjorda i blender :D
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> helt sick
<maxjezy> eller tro att jag är så fattig att jag inte har råd med kamera
<maxjezy> måste göra alla kameragrejer i blenders kamera :P
<maxjezy> näe
<Philip5> hehe, kanske det
<fares> salut
<fares> hi
<Philip5> hej
<antii> hej Philip5 hej
<fares> salut
<fares> salut    antii
<maxjezy> köpte precis lite mark i jungeln
<maxjezy> nu äger jag detta http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/183/6/4/Fern_Gully_by_BrFX.png
<realubot> Philip5: Om 1h smäller det.
<Philip5> vad händer då?
<realubot> Philip5: Spela inte dum nu. Du vet vad som händer då.
<realubot> Philip5: Det är ju final i Melodifestivalen. Det får du inte missa!
<Philip5> trodde det var hockey eller något roligt :(
<realubot> Nej. Hockeyn går ju nu. Färjestad mot Brynäs.
<Philip5> ja det är ju det som är kul
 * gorgo humlar
<lilleman> ngn som vet vart haffe är?
<kodein> han är nog hemhemma den här helgen
<Philip5> trist att färjestad förlorade
<harpette> Hi there; Off-topic: what's the meaning of "blaska"?, and of "aftonbladet"?
<cahoot> blaska ~ rag
<harpette> thanks cahoot ; i'm looking for the stronger one, corresponding to "asswipe"
<cahoot> afton - evening,  blad - leaf
<harpette> aha
<harpette> so neither are the one
<cahoot> well it could be used as asswipe
<harpette> yes, but y'all don't have such a term for a bad newspaper?
<kodein> yes, we say "aftonbladet"
<harpette> ...for a detestable publication?
<cahoot> harpette: I'd say the most frequen method would be to add a pejorative to 'blaska'
<harpette> ah
<harpette> ...such as?
<cahoot> sh-t?
<kodein> aftonblaska
<harpette> ok i'll take that one. Thank you two very much
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Philip5> HeMan: är det fest?
<HeMan> Philip5: inte mycke
<HeMan> Philip5: ligger på ett hotellrum i Mora och är trött i knopp och kropp efter en lång dag på Orsa-sjön
<cahoot> motvind?
<Philip5> HeMan: hårt. och enda att göra är att hänga i chatten eller slå på melodifestivalen på tvn
<HeMan> Philip5: TVn på men laptopen är ivägen så jag inte ser
<HeMan> cahoot: lite vindigt men en kanondag!
<cahoot> för det handlade om skridskor?
<Philip5> HeMan: hur är du inloggad här då? mobilen?
<HeMan> cahoot: inte mycke skridskor, det närmaste var nog gasturbin-spark
<HeMan> Philip5: laptop via mobilen
<HeMan> 170 km/h snitt på en kilometer på spark, riktigt häftigt!
<Philip5> aha
<cahoot> 10 minuter mora-orsa?
<HeMan> mmm, men den gick nog inte så mycke längre än de 2 km dom körde
<Philip5> maxjezy: hittade ett coolt program för camera tracking: http://www.digilab.uni-hannover.de/docs/manual.html
<HeMan> nån som har en hjälm-kamera dom rekommenderar?
<Philip5> HeMan: tejpa fast mobilen på huvudet :D
<HeMan> Philip5: skulle kunna funka om den var lite mer ruggad
<HeMan> Philip5: den gillar inte riktigt minusgrader och snö...
<Philip5> jo och mobilkameror brukar ha lite dålig rörelsefokus
<Philip5> så de passar nog inte helt bra
<Philip5> eller rörelseskärpa kanske det heter på fackspråk eller så
<Philip5> realubot: förstår att du är upptagen nu när din fest har börjat
<maxjezy> Philip5, får bli att testa et där
<maxjezy> ska filma imorgon i dagsljuset
<maxjezy> rallybanan i vinterlandskap
<maxjezy> har satt lakan som snö
<maxjezy> vill dock ha real lightning
<maxjezy> sen ska jag modellera granar
<maxjezy> som motiontrackas
<maxjezy> blir ganska lätt för kameran står ju stilla på stativet
<maxjezy> haha 99,99 Mbit/s
<maxjezy> ska man ringa och klaga
<maxjezy>  det ska vara 100
<[F]adE> maxjezy: Var inte igår du. :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: yupp, och programmet kan sedan exportera kameran till blender
<maxjezy> [F]adE, näe de va inte igår
<maxjezy> what's kranking?
<[F]adE> maxjezy: Gav bort min stationära och var datorlös i ett halvår drygt, men nu har jag ny lappis med ubuntu. :D
<[F]adE> maxjezy: Inte mö, just sminkat Irssi. :)
<maxjezy> haha
<Philip5> datorlös så länge?!?! :O
<maxjezy> datorlös är värre än arbetslös
<Philip5> läskigt
<Philip5> ja
<[F]adE> Philip5: Det besvärade inte mig, då jag var datortrött som fan. Jobbade som it-tekniker o problem-solver i ett halvår, haha.
<[F]adE> Blev sjukt trött på allt. :P
<Philip5> men ändå
<Philip5> det är ju som att vara utan tv och telefon
<Philip5> värre
<maxjezy> blä, upload problems på tuben
<Philip5> illa
<maxflax> Är inte det som att säga "Idag och jag pannkaka och pannkaka"
<maxflax> åt*
<cahoot> två pannkakor?
<antii> :p
<maxflax> tänkte på [F]adE uttalande om att jobba som It-tekniker och problem-solver - Är ju det en it-tekniker är
<[F]adE> maxflax: Haha, ja, jag skrev lite dubbelt där. :D
<maxflax> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, pm
<[F]adE> Just det, jag har en fråga. :D Jag har satt en bakgrund i mitt irssi-fönster, men den blir självklart i flera små istället för stretch...hur löser jag det? :)
<[F]adE> Satte genom profile. :)
<arand> Vet inte om gnome-terminal kan göra det så mycket bättre, kanske terminator kan?
<[F]adE> arand: Är det relaterat till bildens storlek och consolens storlek, tror du? :)
<arand> Möjligt... Har aldrig försökt (och blir illamående av tanken att ha annat än enfärgad terminal).
<[F]adE> arand: Det är för irssi bara. :) Jag gillar effekter etc. :P
<OrangeCat> azzow...
<OrangeCat> skarente va socker i öl?
<swedala> kan väl vara ok om du vill öka styrkan
<spacebug-> I will be popular, I will be popular ..dam di di dam ;)
<OrangeCat> =Z
<OrangeCat> azzow
<OrangeCat> man har väl socker när man gör öl?
<OrangeCat> all alkohol?
<swedala> jag är ingen öl-expert, men vad jag har förstått så är malt, humle, vatten och jäst huvudingredienserna
<OrangeCat> Ja...
<OrangeCat> Jag minns det från den där reklamen på 90-talet.
<OrangeCat> "malt, humle, jäst och vatten".
<OrangeCat> Men man ska ju ha socker i också... det är väl det som typ blir alkohol eller nåt skit.
<amelia> malt och humle  är kolhydrater vilket under jäsning genererar socker.
<amelia> OrangeCat: Att brygga sitt eget öl är fullt lagligt och bryggning kan utgå från såväl en så kallad ölsats, medan den avancerade hembryggaren utgår från råvarorna malt, humle, öljäst och vatten (en mindre mängd av andra extraktgivare än malt kan ibland ingå; ex. omältad säd eller olika typer av socker)
<swedala> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%96l
<realubot> Philip5: Jag somande faktiskt och missade schlager. SÃ¥g du vem som vann?
<swedala> realubot: eric saade
<maxflax> Dock är öl vidrigt så varför göra sig allt de bekymret?
<swedala> maxflax: bara för att du inte har några smaklökar :P
<maxflax> Är ju det jag har! :D
<swedala> alkohol är inget man gillar som barn, något man lär sig dricka :P
<Philip5> realubot: så lägligt att du "somnade" och var borta från kanalen just nät tävlingen var... ;)
<spacebug-> realubot: det är dock inte schlagerfestival längre utan melodifestival
<spacebug-> gött att komma från gaystämplen lite =)
<realubot> Philip5: Ja, haha, jag vet. :D Men jag lovar. Jag somnade. Jag har inte tittat på Melodifestivalen. Jag lovar! Ni måste tro mig!!!
<maxflax> Tittar människor över 14 på det programmet -- I am amazed .. really
<maxflax> ;)
<spacebug-> jag hade inte tittat om inte de jag va med tittade.. faktiskt
<stirner> spacebug =)
<stirner> du saknas på ircstorm servern ju =/
<spacebug-> jag bryr mig föga.. dock vet jag att jag kommer stå å sjunga med å dansa loss till eric saade om några veckor =)
<spacebug-> stirner: jag har förflyttat mig till infinityirc
<stirner> specebug: finns det n liknande kanal där?
<Philip5> realubot: du kan säga vad du vill när du förde den på tal en timme innan och var otålig och sedan "somnade" precis under tiden den var igång och sedan tillbaka när den var slut
<realubot> Philip5: Men jag visste ju inte vem som vann ju?
<Philip5> säger du ju bara
<maxflax> realubot, hade för mig att du ansåg sömn vara för veklingar - säkert du sov? :p
<Philip5> det är inget fel i att erkänna att man gillar dåliga grejer på tv... bara att du inte är som vi andra
<realubot> maxflax: Jag tog en paus. Det är inte riktigt samma sak som att sova.
<maxflax> Jag tror att det är så här att sättet att dra igång en diskussion om något som man inte vill verka gilla är att rent spontant fråga hur det gick, trots att man redan vet. På så sätt framstår det att man inte kanske brydde sig om det trots att man lever för det (melodifestivalen)
<OrangeCat> MM... öl är verkligen inte gott. Man försöker liksom lära sig gilla det, men det går inte.
<maxflax> Eller är det inte så realubot? :D
<OrangeCat> Och varför skulle man lära sig? Är fettbildande, dåligt allmänt för hälsan... fast billigare än läsk?
<spacebug-> alkohol och kvinnohål ska man akta sig för
<maxflax> OrangeCat, Vatten och mjölk och nån whisky ibland är dryckerna som bör intagas
<realubot> maxflax: Nja, det skulle kunna vara på det sättet. ;)
<swedala> OrangeCat: visst öl är dåligt för hälsan, men det finns mycket annat som också är dåligt för hälsan som man trycker i sig. Allt i måttliga mängder är en bra regel :P
<realubot> OrangeCat: Ta en grogg istället då. Rom & cola.
<swedala> OrangeCat: drick inte öl om du inte gillar det :D
<swedala> själv dricker jag inte öl så ofta, däremot kan jag tycka att en öl är grymt gott på en uteservering en varm sommardag :D
<realubot> OrangeCat: Har du bryggt ölet själv? Det blir sällan gott.
<swedala> realubot: sant, eget öl blir sällan bra
<realubot> It's not worth waiting.
<realubot> for
<realubot> Jag ska ominstallera hela systemet och köra webbläsaren i en installation i vbox.
<realubot> Det är för lätt att hacka en webbläsare.
<maxflax> inte mycket svårare än att hacka dig genom irc
<realubot> maxflax: Nja, det tror jag inte va?
<realubot> maxflax: Hur menar du då?
<maxflax> du får nog köra allt som är uppkopplat via internet i din sandbox! ;)
<realubot> maxflax: Nja. Webbläsaren är väl det som är det stora hotet?
<realubot> Typ sånt här: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/natkriminella-utnyttjar-katastrofen_6001427.svd
<maxflax> Du får se det så här, allt som har en väg ut och in på din dator är ett potentiellt säkerhetshot och om någon verkligen vill lägga ner mödan på att hacka just dig så kan de förmodligen göra det också. Med webläsare ser jag det som ett scenario där man får tänka sig för
<maxflax> surfa säkert
<maxflax> och vet om riskerna
<maxflax> annars gör man livet onödigt svårt
<maxflax> Den som surfar via sandboxes är de som medvetet vill dra på sig saker för att kunna analysera det. Tex säkerhetsbolag
<realubot> Ja, det är mycket möjligt att man får köra Irssi i sandbox också.
<realubot> maxflax: Äh, det är väl inte något problem att surfa i sandbox? Det är ju lätt fixat och jag har råd att avvara CPU, RAM m.m.
<realubot> Det är mest en kul grej.
<lusmus> vart brukar man lägga in sina någonstans på linux?
<lusmus> sina program*
<realubot> lusmus: Vad är det för program du "lägger in"?
<lusmus> ett rss läsare
<realubot> lusmus: I usually install extra stuff to /usr/local/bin unless you want to put it into /usr/bin.
<maxflax> vilken rss läsarew
<realubot> Och libraries i /usr/local/lib eller /usr/lib
<realubot> Det är vad jag tror.
<maxflax> compilerar du den själv så brukar placeringen ligga färdigt i make filen
<maxflax> men sökvägarna som realubot nämner är brukligen standard dock
<realubot> lusmus: /usr/local/bin - the place to put your own programs. They will not be overwritten with upgrades.
<realubot> lusmus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-or-ubuntu-directory-structure.html
<stirner> =)
<lusmus> maxflax: RSSowl
<realubot> lusmus: Måste du kompilera den själv?
<lusmus> realubot: nope
<realubot> lusmus: https://addons.mozilla.org/sv-se/firefox/addon/brief/
<realubot> Jag gillar att ha rss-läsaren i webbläsaren.
<lusmus> vart kan man lägga in den annars
<maxflax> lusmus - RSSowl finns ju med i ett repository - varför bara inte lägga till den och installera via apt
<OrangeCat> realubot: Nej, har inte bryggt själv.
<OrangeCat> swedala: Jaha... du svängde till att tycka om öl en varm sommardag... :/
<OrangeCat> Trodde jag äntligen hittat en som inte gillar ölsmaken och inte tycker att den är läskande alls...
<lusmus> maxflax: då har jag inte märkt de :p
<maxflax> lusmus,  http://packages.rssowl.org/INSTALL.html
<OrangeCat> Azzow...
<OrangeCat> När man typ laddar ned mjukvara...
<OrangeCat> SÃ¥ stor det... Windows... Linux...
<OrangeCat> Windows = EXE eller MSI...
<OrangeCat> Och för Linux är det .bin...
<OrangeCat> Men har inte alla Linux-dischtrubischjoner eget format?
<gorgo> kde :)
<OrangeCat> Typ .rpm och .pak och alla möjliga knäppgrunkiga saker?
<Markslap> Det är inte för olika distar.
<OrangeCat> .bin = ny standard?
<Markslap> Utan är beroende på vad disten har för pakethanterare.
<Markslap> .bin är bara en binärfil.
<OrangeCat> Stod bara "Linux".
<Markslap> Ja
<OrangeCat> Inte något annat.
<Markslap> Det är överlag, och är körbar i din flesta distar.
<OrangeCat> Inte Debian.
<OrangeCat> Varför inte alla?
<Markslap> I alla tror jag att det ska gå.
<Markslap> Grejen är att man måste tanka deps själva.
<Markslap> själv*
<OrangeCat> Dum fråga... men EXE är väl för... x86...
<OrangeCat> Och både Windows och Linux kör på x86...
<Markslap> För Windows överlag.
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Nej
<OrangeCat> Men vi säger det. Samma dator.
<Markslap> x86 har med processorerna att göra.
<OrangeCat> Mm...
<Markslap> Jag kör Linux på en ARM.
<Markslap> Och har en x86_64.
<OrangeCat> De har bakat in lite OS-grunkor i binären?
<Markslap> Som dom flesta nyare datorer har, då x86 bara är 32 bit.
<OrangeCat> Om den vore helt rå skulle man bara kunna ladda in den i minnet och köra på alla datorer med x86?
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<Markslap> .exe är oanvändbart i en Linuxdist som den är.
<OrangeCat> Vet inte... jag har alltid undrat vad som skiljer en binär fil på DOS från Windows och Unix och Linux och Amiga.
<OrangeCat> Man brukar ju ha all info förutom själva programlogiken utanför EXE:n.
<Markslap> Det har ju med operativsystemet att göra. :P
<Markslap> Precis
<Markslap> Och därför kan inte Linux köra den.
<OrangeCat> Alltså borde det... typ... gå...
<OrangeCat> Hrm.
<Markslap> Utan att man har Wine eller en emulator.
<Markslap> Varför skulle det fungera?
<Markslap> Det är ju två helt olika operativsystem, kärnor, program och annat.
<OrangeCat> Alltså... den typ... söker efter en DLL eller en .bmp eller något...
<OrangeCat> Hur exakt görs det?
<Markslap> .bmp?
<Markslap> Bild?
<OrangeCat> Allt som EXE:n använder.
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<OrangeCat> Den koden bakas alltså inte i varje EXE?
<OrangeCat> Minimalt "skelett"?
<Markslap> Beror på.
<Markslap> Det kan göra det.
<Markslap> Man kan baka in _allt_ i en exe.
<Markslap> Och ibland ingenting.
<OrangeCat> Om det inte gör det borde det gå att köra en EXE på alla OS...
<Markslap> Förutom vad den ska hämta för filer.
<Markslap> Nej.
<OrangeCat> Om man har alla filer i samma dir.
<Markslap> Linux vet inte hur den ska använda koden?
<OrangeCat> Nej, men i teorin... fattar inte riktigt vad exakt som har med Windows att göra.
<Markslap> Det är ju som att koda en grej i python och undra varför den inte går att kompilera i en C-kompilator.
<Markslap> Hela kärnan?
<OrangeCat> Okej, det var dumt att jag sade Amiga för det är ju en helt annan CPU.
<OrangeCat> Om vi säger ett minimalt exempel då...
<Markslap> Det har ingenting med saken att göra.
<Markslap> Alls.
<Markslap> Det är ju själva OS:et som har med saken att göra.
<OrangeCat> En EXE som enbart skriver ut "hej" på skärmen i någon form. Vad innehåller den som gör att den bara funkar i Windows?
<Markslap> Du bygger en motor för bensindrift.
<Markslap> Och har tändstift.
<OrangeCat> Om den är gjord i C, säger vi...
<OrangeCat> Så har den väl <stdio>-grunkat...
<Markslap> Och sen undrar du varför den inte går med diesel.
<OrangeCat> Och då betyder det att den bakat in en massa Assembly-kod... som är speciellt för Windows... då måste ju varje EXE innehålla en massa onödigt.
<Markslap> Varför borde det fungera menar du?
<OrangeCat> Ju mer jag tänker på det här, desto konstigare blir det.
<lusmus> varför säger att jag kunde inte hämta fåråds index bla bla
<Markslap> Olika operativsystem har olika sätt att ta emot API-förfrågningar från program, och dessutom olika API'er
<OrangeCat> Alltså... vad är det för unikt med EXE på Windows?
<OrangeCat> Hrm...
<Markslap> Den vet inte vad den ska hämta.
<Markslap> Linuxdisten vet dessutom inte hur den ska hantera förfrågningarna då paketen först inte finns, sen är i ett annat format och dessutom antagligen i ett annat språk.
<OrangeCat> Så det den (C-kompilatorn) egentligen smäller in i EXE:n är kod som i princip kollar på vissa ställen på hårddisken efter hur man gör en viss grej, och dessa grunkor skiljer sig mellan OS? Eh...
<Markslap> .exe är av filtypen PE, medans de flesta systemen använder ELF
<lusmus> fattar inte varför den gnäller när den finns?
<OrangeCat> Det känns som om OS:et är som en slags "hypervisor" som kör virtuella maskiner (EXE-filer)... hehe...
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Vad är det du inte förstår just nu?
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Nah
<Markslap> Wine gör så att Linux kan tolka Windowsprogram.
<OrangeCat> Alltså... jag stör mig på att inte kunna uttrycka vad exakt jag undrar över.
<Markslap> Märker det.
<Markslap> Men jag har förklarat för dig exakt vad du har frågat.
<OrangeCat> Vissa program var sitt eget OS... t.ex. SCALA som var en videoredigerare.
<Markslap> Och det går inte.
<OrangeCat> Den bootade man direkt på en PC.
<OrangeCat> Utan DOS/Windows.
<lusmus> oke, funkar inte på nåt annat sett.. så?
<OrangeCat> Tydligen för att DOS/Windows var för primitiva/dåliga.
<Markslap> lusmus: Vad?
<OrangeCat> För grafiken.
<Markslap> lusmus: Vad gör du, vad vill du göra och vad stöter du på?
<lusmus> det där med ppa
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Klart det är.
<Markslap> lusmus: add-apt-repository
<arand> lusmus: Vad är det som går snett?
<Markslap> lusmus: Kopiera vad du får för error.
<lusmus> Misslyckades med att hämta http://packages.rssowl.org/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<lusmus> Vissa indexfiler kunde inte hämtas, de har ignorerats eller så har de gamla använts istället.
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Svenska
<OrangeCat> Markslap: Klrt vad är?
<Markslap> Eller inte allt.
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Klart DOS är för primitivt.
<OrangeCat> Varför det?
<OrangeCat> Warcraft 2 var till DOS.
<OrangeCat> En massa 3D-spel var till DOS.
<OrangeCat> Var det alltid max 256 färger?
<Markslap> Tror jag inte
<OrangeCat> Vad var för primitivt då?
<Markslap> Det var du som sa det först.
<Markslap> Men DOS var inte en bra kärna.
<Markslap> Hängde med alldeles för länge.
<Markslap> NT är vettigare.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Jag förstår vad du menar. Det är väl helt enkelt för många delar av operativsystemet som är kopplat till innehållet i en exe-fil för att den ska fungera med ett annat operativsystem än Windows.
<virtuald> sov på saken
<realubot> exe är väl Windows-motsvarighet till .deb?
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> msi däremot
<realubot> Jaha. Vad är exe en motsvarighet till då? .bin?
<virtuald> gonatt
<virtuald> en exe är en portabel exekverbar… i linux har du executable linkable format som mark just sa
<virtuald> afk
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Försvann du?
<Markslap> Du fick mer svar om detta från realubots frågor.
<lusmus> vilken video spelare skulle recommendera för en netbook? :o
<Markslap> VLC
<Markslap> Alltid :P
<realubot> Jag har en djärv idé. Skapa en Android-distro som är specialanpassad för Desktop-datorer. Många människor kommer i kontakt med Linux genom Android. Dom vill ha ett operativ som synkar bra med deras telefoner. Android för Desktop kanske är ett sätt att göra Linux maninstream?
<realubot> lusmus: Eller gnome-mplayer
<lusmus> jag kör med lxde :p
<realubot> lusmus: mplayer bara då. Men då får du köra från Terminalen. Det kanske inte är så bra. Ta vlc då.
<lusmus> hmm ok vlc, men kan ändå köra mplayer så jag lär mig köra via terminal :p det där allt händer ju :)
<realubot> lusmus: Installera båda då?
<lusmus> hehe ok
<Markslap> realubot: Nej.
<Markslap> Det är på tok för segt.
<lusmus> nu blev det strul med rssowl, den kan inte läsa en nyhet från embended browser
<realubot> Markslap: Va? Är mplayer segt?
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Android.
<Markslap> Har du använt det?
<realubot> Nej.
<Markslap> Det drar på tok för mycket kraft.
<realubot> Jag har bara lekt lite med det.
<Markslap> Och är inte passande för en desktop.
<realubot> Markslap: Det är ju därför dom får göra ett Android for Desktops. Ett moddat Android som fungerar bra med Android.
<Markslap> huh?
<Markslap> Fortfarande Java som ligger emulerat.
<Markslap> Forska lite innan du börjar få spontana idéer.
<realubot> Markslap: Kom en en enda bra idé själv i livet är du snäll.
<realubot> Istället för att klaga på andras.
<Markslap> Jag klagar inte.
<Markslap> Säger bara att det inte skulle fungera speciellt bra.
<Markslap> Och jag har en hel del bra idéer.
<realubot> Markslap: Ok, som vad?
<realubot> Dom kanske är hemliga?
<Markslap> Inget som jag behöver sitta och prata med randomfolk på nätet bara för att jag sitter hemma hela dagarna och inte har några vänner.
<maxflax> Markslap - vad menar du med att "fortfarande java som ligger emularat" ?
<realubot> Markslap: Aj då. Du tog visst illa upp av min kritik?
<OrangeCat> realubot: Ah... :/
<OrangeCat> virtuald: Vem? Vad?
<OrangeCat> Markslap: Typ, men är här.
<Markslap> realubot: Nej, jag är bara trött på människor.
<Markslap> maxflax: Java ligger som ett emulerat lager.
<realubot> Markslap: Hur kommer det sig då?
<maxflax> Markslap, att java körs virtuellt är inget som du någonsin kommer ifrån - är så det hela är uppbyggt. Samma teknik som .Net
<Markslap> För att du är ett kukhuvud?
<Markslap> maxflax: Man behöver väl inte använda Java iöht?
<OrangeCat> Java ger mig rysningar... hemska minnen med fula UI-element och Swift och det där andra...
<Markslap> Java är hemskt, ja.
<Markslap> Men Android är najs.
<lusmus> älskar java *haha*
<realubot> Markslap: Du sitter väl inte hemma på dagarna? Du jobbar ju på dagarna?
<maxflax> Fördelen med den typen av arkitektur är att det blir körbart på alla maskiner i alla miljöer - då till kostnad på prestanda
<Markslap> realubot: Precis.
<Markslap> Menade inte mig heller. :)
<realubot> Markslap: Nehe.
<realubot> Markslap: Varför skriver du "jag" då?
<Markslap> "Inte som att jag"
<Markslap> Eller missade att där tom.
<lusmus> vilket programmering språk skulle ni rekommendera en newbie som mig :) tänkte ta och lära mig :)
<Markslap> Python.
<Markslap> Men kör med Java, alla jävla nybörjade kör med det.
<Markslap> Därför dom flesta program i Java suger.
<realubot> Markslap: Du snackar strunt som vanligt. Java är ju det i särklass mest använda programspråket på företag.
<Markslap> Precis...
<Markslap> Okej.
<maxflax> lusmus - C/C++ så får du grunden hur alla de andra programmerings språken är uppbyggda.
<realubot> Python är ju tvärtom lite av ett nybörjarspråk.
<Markslap> Nybörjare och folk som bara programmerar på jobbet för att dom måste (det är skillnad på att jobba med programmering bara för pengarna och att tycka om programmering och göra det för att man tycker om det och tjänar pengar på det).
<dagon_> alltså vafan
<Markslap> realubot: Nej, Java är det som alla nybörjare lär sig.
<dagon_> det blir en reboot på detta
<realubot> Markslap: Du kan väl inte programmera?
<Markslap> Absolut inte.
<Markslap> Jag ljuger inte som du gör/har gjort.
<realubot> Markslap: Hur kan du då uttala dig?
<Markslap> Och har inte ett "hemligt" jobb hos polisen.
<realubot> *utala
<lusmus> för min del vet jag inte kanske blir nåt av mig ifall jag lär mig programmera :P
<Markslap> Jag har vänner som programmerar och jobbar som programmerar.
<OrangeCat> Det blir inte något av en för att man programmerar.
<realubot> Markslap: Ok, där ser man.
<OrangeCat> Som bäst får man ett lågavlönat slavjobb.
<Markslap> programmerare*
<OrangeCat> Om du vill "bli något" är knappast programmerare det du ska satsa på... om det är det enda som spelar roll.
<realubot> Neh, det stavas ju uttala.
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Om man programmerar?
<OrangeCat> ?
<OrangeCat> Fick för mig att han trodde att programmering är glamoröst.
<Markslap> Har märkt det, en vän till mig som också är 91a har ett programmeringsjobb och är sysadmin på det, han får ut 24k efter skatt.
<lusmus> haha, vad ska man satsa på då?
<lusmus> :D
<lusmus> fina lakan :)
<OrangeCat> Typ "samhällscoach" eller "civilingenjör" eller något annat flummigt som jag inte har någon aning om vad det är.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att en Java-programmerare generellt är sämte än en Python-programmerare osv. Och jag tror inte att Java är ett nybörjarsoråk i större utsträckning än t.ex. Python.
<Markslap> Det som är grejen med Java är att dom flesta som programmerar i skiten är dåliga och gör det bara för pengarna.
<realubot> lusmus: PHP är annars ett bra alternativ. Det är ju ett bra sätt att lära sig grunderna i programmering och dessutom väldigt anpassat för webbapplikationer.
<Markslap> Därför blir programmen väldigt dåliga och sega.
<lusmus> se vad programmeringen drar mig till
<dagon_> Markslap: gärna han är 91a och tjänar så bra
<Markslap> dagon_: Det är han.
<Markslap> 19 just nu.
<Markslap> Samma som jag.
<dagon_> låt han förmulnta
<dagon_> förmultna*
<Markslap> Varför då?
<dagon_> en del ska ha sån jävla tur
<dagon_> önskar att jag också hittade bananskal att halka in på
<Markslap> Gillar du inte folk som har lagt ner hela sin uppväxt på saker och sen få det bra?
<dagon_> jag gillar inte när 2 eller fler har samma förutsättningar men att vissa har tur
<realubot> lusmus: Det finns säkert programmerare som drar in 50 papp i månaden. Det går att tjäna pengar som programmerare men du måste ju vara jävkligt duktig. Är du född 91 och redan jobbar som programmerare är själklvart inget ess i programmering.
<Markslap> dagon_: Tur gäller ju alla.
<dagon_> inte mig
<dagon_> jag är jinxad
<realubot> Är en person född...
<Markslap> Och han har förtjänat det imo.
<realubot> 24 papp är inte bra.
<dagon_> ...
<Markslap> Ska inte folk få ha det bra när dom har lagt ner mycket tid i det?
<Markslap> realubot: Efter skatt.
 * dagon_ knyter snaran till realubot 
<realubot> Markslap: Då är det bra.
<Markslap> Mer än vad du någonsin kommer få från bidrag.
<dagon_> Markslap: alla som har lagt ner mycket tid borde få ha det bra
<Markslap> Precis
<Markslap> Han är inte oförtjänt det.
<realubot> Markslap: Haha.
<dagon_> det är inte jag heller men ändå får jag inga pengar
<lusmus> men, de va inte meningen heller skulle jobba med det, kanske blir nåt sånt vem vet :)
<Markslap> Jag fick ett jobb utomlands, det är inte speciellt svår.
<Markslap> Får en helt okej lön, inte superb, men jag klarar mig utmärkt.
<maxflax> Beror på vad man lägger ner mycket tid på.. finns de som plöjer ner vansinnigt mycket tid i Wow -- inte mycket pengar av de inte
<realubot> Glöm det där med att det ska löna sig att anstränga sig. Det finns många idioter som har bra jobb och bra lön.
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> Men det ska fortfarande löna sig.
<realubot> Det viktigaste är att slicka rätt röv, dvs att ha rätt kontakter.
<Markslap> Därför tycker jag om att Alliansen sitter i regeringen.
<dagon_> LOL
<Markslap> Förut lönade det sig inte att få höga löner.
<dagon_> vi ska nog inte ta politiksnacket här
<realubot> Markslap: Jo, men du har ju gått på alliansens snack.
<dagon_> det tenderar att gå överstyr
<Markslap> För varför ska man ta av dom rika och ge till socbidragstagare?
<Markslap> Och till troll som realubot tex.
<realubot> Markslap: Du förstår ju inte att dom lurar dig i längden.
<lusmus> hmm, någon som har någon aning vad lxde använder om, man skulle ville byta skin eller nåt liknande cursor :p
<Markslap> Han har ju inte gjort sig förtjänt utav något.
<Markslap> lusmus: Hur menar du?
<realubot> Markslap: Därför att du inte vill leva i ett samhälle med hög kriminaltitet t.ex.
<dagon_> lusmus: gtk
<dagon_> har jag för mig iaf
<realubot> Markslap: Eftersom det drabbar även dig som har jobb och "bra" inkomst.
<Markslap> realubot: Högern tycker synd om offren, vänstern tycker synd om brottsligarna.
<maxflax> realubot, 24 k efter skatt som programmerare när man är 19 är bra.. mycket bra till och med
<Markslap> maxflax: Mm
<_Totte> grymt bra skulle jag vilja säga
<dagon_> det var ju fan
<dagon_> linux mint stjäl min bandbredd
<_Totte> min flickvän snor min =)
<realubot> maxflax: Ja, efter skatt så är det helt klart bra.
<maxflax> Och rent generellt så är en programmere längst ner på skalan eftersom han bara får färdiga direktiv hur han skall göra.. systemutvecklarna är de som drar in större stålar..
<maxflax> eller iaf borde dra in större stålar
<Markslap> Mm
<realubot> Ni blir aldrig något annat än löneslavar så länge ni spelar efter andra regler. Programmerare eller ej.
<_Totte> vi teletekniker som ser till att det finns ett internet att jobba på då =)
<realubot> *andras
<maxflax> _Totte,  Mental High 5 på att det är tjejen som stjäl ens brandbredd!
<_Totte> ohh mental high five.... im up for that =)..... *the tod*
<_Totte> nån mer som funderar på att gå tillbaka till token ring.... bara för att det vore lite "retro"
<lusmus> uh, måste hitta en annan pekare xD
<_Totte> nä.... tv o en kopp java nu....
<realubot> Markslap: Jag vann dagens catfight mellan oss. :D
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<Markslap> Jag var away för att jag umgås med folk.
<Markslap> Har inte tid med att argumentera på internet med idioter. :P
<Markslap> Eller oj.
<Markslap> Förlåt.
<realubot> Markslap: Aha. Så gör inte jag.
<Markslap> Det var inte PK. Det heter ju faktiskt förståndshandikappad.
<Markslap> Nej, jag vet.
<Markslap> Du jobbar inte heller, så du bidrar inte direkt till samhället.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag har ju inte någon att umgås med. Tyvärr.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag lever i Sverige. Vad bidrar du med till Sverige?
<Markslap> Inte så konstigt.
<Markslap> Finns det inga andra samhällen än Sverige menar du?
<realubot> Markslap: Du jobbar ju på/i Irland?
<Markslap> Jag är glad över att jag inte bor i Sverige, då slipper jag betala dig.
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-13
<realubot> Markslap: Jo, men varför säger du det till oss? 99% av oss lever ju i Sverige så varför säger du att du bidrar till samhället då när det inte är vårt samhälle?
<realubot> *oss här i kanalen
<Markslap> Vad har det med saken att göra.
<Markslap> Det är lite som Svenska Wikipedia.
<Markslap> Det är ju svenska och inte Sverige.
<Markslap> Samma med denna kanal, "på svenska" står det.
<Markslap> Och det spelar väl inget roll vilket samhälle man bidrar till?
<realubot> Markslap: Det beror på om du är svensk eller europe.
<Markslap> Vad spelar det för roll?
<realubot> Jo, vi har ju inte nytta av att du bidrar till ett helt annat samhälle?
<Markslap> Fortfarande EU.
<Markslap> Och nej, har jag sagt det.
<Markslap> Jag har sagt att jag bidrar till samhället.
<Markslap> Inte Sverige.
<realubot> Ja och Saudiarabien ligger i världen så då går det ju att bidra till samhället där också då?
<Markslap> Jag är fortfarande inte någon som lever på något samhälles resurser.
<realubot> Markslap: Det gör du faktiskt. För du är utbildad i Sverige och har därför kostat Sverige massor av pengar under din uppväxt men du bidrar till ett helt annat samhälle. För Irland är du en stor vinst men för oss är du en person som har levt på våra resurser.
<Markslap> Och jag har planer på att flytta tillbaka.
<Markslap> Jag lever inte på Sveriges resurser fortfarande.
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru?
<realubot> Då hoppas jag att du får jobb här så du inte lever på våra resurser när du kommer tillbaka?
<Markslap> Det kommer jag aldrig att göra.
<Markslap> Jag vill aldrig gå hemma, jag skulle bli deprimerad utav det.
<Markslap> Jag förstår inte hur du kan göra det.
<Markslap> Och dessutom sitta och "skryta" på internet om fake:ade jobb hos polisen och ett "privat företag" där du (enligt dig) sysslade med databaser.
<Markslap> Men båda "var så hemliga att du inte kunde prata om det".
<realubot> Det låter bra det. Det är ett litet problem bara... Att varje dag som du jobbar i Irland så är du en olönsam investering för det sv. samhället eftersom vi har bekostat hela din uppväxt. Så för varje dag som går så lever du indirekt på våra resurser. :S
<Markslap> Hur kan det vara mitt problem att jag inte tycker om att bo i Sverige?
<realubot> Markslap: Jag säger inte att det är ditt problem.
<realubot> Markslap: Jag retas lite med dig bara. Jag tror du kommer att flytta tillbaka och då kommer du att ha användning för din erfarenhet från Irland. Det finns forskning som visar att dom flesta som jobbar utomlands flyttar tillbaka till Sverige. Det är ofta en tillgång för samhället i längden även om det kortsiktigt är en förlust att männsikor som är utbildade här flyttar utomlands för att jobba.
<realubot> Seriöst.
<OrangeCat> Vet någon vad som menas med .A153.priv.bahnhof.se i ett Bahnhof-värdnamn?
<OrangeCat> Inte kan det väl vara "hushåll-ID" så som de tjatar och skryter om sin anonymitet?
<OrangeCat> Tycks vara konstant för mig i alla fall, oavsett ändringar av resten.
<secozi> God kväll
<OrangeCat> Möjligen någon form av "regionkod".
<OrangeCat> Men ändå riktigt märkligt.
<OrangeCat> Bredbandsbolaget hade ju ett ID för varje hushåll...
<OrangeCat> Rent skrämmande egentligen.
<dagon_> det får nog bli ett samtal till ISP'n
<realubot> OrangeCat: Det kanske är ditt interna "kundnr" hos Bahnhof??
<OrangeCat> Som sagt... de skryter om anonymitet.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Om det är konstant och om andra inte har samma nr så borde det väl vara kopplat till dig?
<OrangeCat> Om vem som helst kan stalka en via konstant sträng i hostnamn...
<OrangeCat> realubot: Jag vet inte vad andra har.
<OrangeCat> Har bara noterat att den är konstant just för mig.
<Philip5> dagon_: göru?
<dagon_> kollar videos på blendercookie
<dagon_> skaffar inspiration
<dagon_> har varit dåligt med det nu ett par dagar
<Philip5> får du någon då?
<dagon_> mjo då
<Philip5> jag sitter med kdenlive
<dagon_> kollade en lighting tutorial
<dagon_> med ett huvud
<dagon_> hur man kan uppnå massor med resultat med en 3-point-lighting
<Philip5> trixar med en liten videoinspelning jag gjorde idag på stan för att leka med
<Philip5> ja
<realubot> OrangeCat: Så här står det på Bahnhofs hemsida: "Där vi hanterar IP-adresstilldelningen kan du själv, när du vill,  gå in och byta IP-adress via våra kundsidor."
<realubot> OrangeCat: Den funktionen finns knappast hos BBB?
<OrangeCat> realubot: Jag byter MAC och får en ny nästan dagligen. Vad har det med värdnamnet att göra?
<OrangeCat> Säger ju att den där strängen är konstant.
<OrangeCat> Den delen av värdnamnet alltså.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Jag tänkte att det kanske manuellt gick att byta ut den.
<realubot> OrangeCat: När visas värdnamnet då? Mer än i IRC?
<OrangeCat> Tja, det kan ju slås upp när som helst.
<OrangeCat> Vilken sida som helst.
<_Totte> vad är det som oroar dig över att du har samma host hela tiden då?
<_Totte> jag sitter ju på en statisk adress.... så den är ju oxå konstant.....
<realubot> OrangeCat: Mhm, intressant.
<realubot> TheG0blin: OrangeCat vill ju inte sprida info om sig själv så att det går att lägga pussel och komma fram till vem personen är.
<realubot> TheG0blin: Oj, fel.
<realubot> _Totte:
<realubot> Det var till dig.
<_Totte> hehe.... förstår det.. men helt anonym blir du aldrig i det här samhället.... tyvärr....
<_Totte> man kan ju om man vill gå via en proxy..... försvårar man ju för den som är nyfiken
<realubot> Jo, det var väl mer att OrangeCat tycker att Bahnhof som snackar om anonymitet inte ska läcka värdnamnet.
<realubot> Det är ju helt klart ett anonymitetsproblem om det är statiskt.
<_Totte> men jag förutsätter att värdnamnet inte är öppet för vem som helst.... utan bara åtkomligt för bahnhof.... att se vem som finns bakom dvs
<_Totte> ..... ska man göra något dumt..... gör det från polarens dator då =)
<_Totte> hehe
<realubot> OrangeCat: Maila Bahnhof och fråga?
<spacebug-> realubot: vill du dölja dig finns ju VPN-tjänster
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo jo. Jag var mer nyfiken eftersom OrangeCat tog upp Bahnhof i samtalet. Jag vet att Bredbandsbolaget har statiskt värdnamn.
<spacebug-> ok
<Philip5> dagon_: tror det är maxjezy som är svikaren inatt
<secozi> VPN hur säkert är det
<joe__243> hej jag har tagit bort min meny
<Philip5> ajdå
<joe__243> nu har jag bara "gnome menu"
<joe__243> och jag vill ha min vanliga standard   meny:(
<joe__243> kan inte göra nånting!!!!!!
<joe__243> förlåt det är nog för sent för hjälp kanske ska testa på USA och se om dom är vakna o hemma
<joe__243> godnatt alla!!!!! HEIL TORVALDS
<spacebug-> secozi: ingen utifrån, inte ens din ISP kan se datan mellan din dator och internet. Dock kan ju de som har VPN-tjänsten teoretiskt göra det. (vilket de inte kan utan den så klart). Är det ett seriöst ställe så loggar de ingen data eller inloggningar alls och du är säker. Sen går det ju använda VPN till andra saker, tex kan du ansluta med VPN från din hemma dator till ditt arbete eller annan dator på internet för
<spacebug-> att säkra all data från alla utomstående
<secozi> Ser risken med oseriösa vpn-tjänster som dyker upp och erbjuder tjänster.
<secozi> på marknaden som växer
<OrangeCat> "ingen utifrån, inte ens din ISP kan se datan mellan din dator och internet."
<OrangeCat> Årtusendets citat.
<OrangeCat> Din ISP kan se ALL data från din dator till deras maskiner, som sedan skuttar vidare till "Internet".
<OrangeCat> Per definition är det så.
<secozi> Vad är syftet med vpn. vpn ska fungera mellan din dator och internet där din ISP tar vid.
<Philip5> var det inte i england som någon 19-åring nu dömts till fängelse (eller var det dryga böter) för att han vägrde lämna ut lösenordet till sin krypterade disk?
<Philip5> apropå övervakning
<secozi> haha, internet har haft sin storhets tid.
<Philip5> det tror jag väl knappast
<Philip5> lite lustigt att de visar den animerade serien om star wars clone wars nu så här dags på tv11
<secozi> storhetstid då dator kulturen var en annan och inte kommersiell i den utsträckning det är idag.
<Philip5> det finns väl alla sorter idag
<Philip5> förr fanns ju inte företagen alls där på samma sätt utom med någon ful "hemsida"
<secozi> Hemsidor borde få kultur-minnesmärken.
<Philip5> lite lustigt ny ny filmen tron legacy så fick de ju till att open source och fria os var det goda och det kommersiella var elakt och tog bara betalt för att sätta nytt versionsnummer utan att innehållet hade betydelse :D
<secozi> Det kan man använda datalagrings direktivet till.
<secozi> endast sett tidigare versionen utav tron. open source/gratis OS. Har visat att det är för att stanna.
<secozi> OT: "Det här är Radioleaks, en krypterad tjänst för dig som vill lämna information till Sveriges Radio." De kan inte vara seriösa med det.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Nej? Om uppkopplingen mellan datorn och VPN-servern är krypyerad så lär ju inte ISP se mer än att man ansluter till en VPN-server eller vad menar du?
<realubot> Jag undrar också hur datalagrningsdirektivet kommer påverka VPN-tjänster.
<OrangeCat> secozi: Tyvärr kan de det.
<OrangeCat> realubot: De ser allt.
<OrangeCat> Även om de måste avkryptera först.
<OrangeCat> MÃ¥ste sova...
<OrangeCat> Schlafen...
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> HeMan: Morgens!
<BjHstad> God morgon, testar bara chatten för första gången
<arand> Hoy hoy.
<larsemil> HeMan: kvar i orsa?
<BjHstad> Halmstad här. Grått o tråkigt, då kan man sitta inne vid datorn ett tag
<BjHstad> Vandrar vidare, kul att se att det funkar bara
<HeMan> larsemil: ne är på väg hem nu
<Avlopp> Tjena, tänkte prova på ubuntu för första gången. Några tips?
<andol> Avlopp: Tja, skadar ju inte att ta en mjukstart och börja med att provköra från Live-skivan innan du installerar på riktigt.
<Avlopp> Ok, måste jag ha en riktig skiva då eller kan jag göra det med en sticka?
<spacebug-> Avlopp: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<spacebug-> under 2) står hur du gör en usb-sticka från tex windows
<Avlopp> Tackar :) Har en annan guide jag använt förut men den är ganska kass.
<spacebug-> ok
<OrangeCat> schabba hej schäna
<OrangeCat> Varför säger vissa "fårrrd" när de menar Ford (bilmärket)?
<spacebug-> varför säger vissa "schex" när det heter "kex" ? =)
<OrangeCat> Schäcks.
<OrangeCat> Sex-kex.
<OrangeCat> spacebug-: Hette väl så från början, typ?
<OrangeCat> `Men "fårrrd" är bara ologiskt.
<gargamel> Varför säger vissa "fårrrd" när dom menar förråd (Ubuntus förråd)?
<Avlopp> Jag har bootat med usb-stickan i nu på den dator jag hade tänkt prova på. Valde svenska och tryckte på "Prova Ubuntu-Netbook" men den har bara stått och laddat nu i typ 10 min. Brukar det ta så lång tid?
<Avlopp> Nvm, direkt när jag skrev så laddade skrivbordet.
<spacebug-> ;)
<Avlopp> :P
<spacebug-> allt går ju lite långsammare från CD än från hårddisk
<OrangeCat> Heheheheheeheh...
<OrangeCat> Varför har en massa svenska matprodukter börjat skriva enbart på engelska?
<OrangeCat> Logiskt sett borde det stå på svenska, möjligtvis flera olika alternativa språk såsom engelska.
<OrangeCat> Typ Wasa-bröd, den lyxiga varianten av GOD MOR GON-juice...
<Avlopp> Dom tycker väl att dom verkar hippa och internationella, och averge lättledde svensson sväljer det med hull och hår.
<OrangeCat> Man känner verkligen att starka krafter försöker radera ut det svenska språket.
<OrangeCat> Känns verkligen som om vi kommer gå över till engelska helt inom en inte allt för avlägsen framtid. Sorgligt.
<Avlopp> Det här kanske är en trög fråga men kan man få så att launchern gömmer sig automatiskt som man kan välja med start-menyn i Windows?
<HeMan> det har iofs sagts så sedan 60-talet så jag är inte helt övertygad
<OrangeCat> 1960-talet? Då var väl allting helylle?
<OrangeCat> Groshandlar'n sålde sina varor på svenska till dito ariska svenskar o.s.v...
<HeMan> men pratet om att sverige skulle gå över till engelska började då
<Avlopp> Ingen som har ett svart på min fråga? :)
<OrangeCat> Att vi borde det eller att det verkar som om det håller på att göra det?
<Avlopp> svar*
<OrangeCat> Avlopp: Antar att du menar Taskbar.
<OrangeCat> Inte start-menys.
<OrangeCat> *menyn
<Avlopp> Ja, det menar jag säkert. Men jag vill ändå gärna få svar på min fråga :)
<HeMan> Avlopp: högerklick på den och Egenskaper
<HeMan> Avlopp: där kan du välja om den ska döljas automatiskt eller om du vill ha dölj-knappar på den
<Avlopp> Jag pratar alltså om hur man får launchern i Ubuntu att dölja sig automatisk på samma sätt. Kommer ej upp någon meny med egenskaper när jag högerklickar på den.
<Avlopp> Den lista som är till vänster i skärm med alla ikoner.
<HeMan> ah, den nya (unity?), den har jag dålig koll på
<Avlopp> Googlade lite, verkar som om den alltid finns där. Annars får man ta bort den helt.
<chees> hej
<chees> nån som kör sopplayer i ubuntu?
<realubot> arand: Jag tror inte det går tyvärr.
<realubot> arand: Äsch, fel.
<realubot> Avlopp: Jag tror inte att det går tyvärr.
<realubot> Avlopp: Att dölja notification area alltså.
<Avlopp> realubot: Nej, jag kom också till den slutsatsen efter lite googlande :/ Tack för att du tog dig tid att svara iaf :)
<spacebug-> unity i 10.10 va väl inte så utvecklat då det släpptes eller? Kommer ju troligen mer i 11.04 i slutet av april.
<realubot> Avlopp: Mhm, det är faktiskt en sak som Windows har och som Ubuntu saknar och som kanske hade varut bra att ha.
<realubot> *varit
<realubot> Avlopp: Eller vad snackar du om? Listan till vänster? Du menar till höger på panelen? Eller talar du om Unity utseendet?
<spacebug-> tror Avlopp menar ikonlaunchern i ubuntu-netbook-varianten
<Avlopp> Yes, spacebug slog huvudet på spiken.
<spacebug-> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/maverick/U3.1_unity_01_large.jpg
<Avlopp> Exakt, ikonraden till vänster.
<Avlopp> Jag gillar att ikonerna finns lättillgängliga men det hade varit nice om den kunde dölja sig automatiskt. Men jag antar att man vänjer sig :)
<spacebug-> men som sagt unity är typ nytt och långt från klart
 * arand Provade unity nyss och visst försvann ikonerna automatiskt...
<Avlopp> :S
<Avlopp> Hur ställer jag in det då?
<Avlopp> Elelr funkade det bara för dig av sig självt?
<arand> Em... Var på som default
<Avlopp> Skumt :S
<Avlopp> Kan det vara för att jag fortfarande bara håller på i demon? Kan det vara så att dom döljer sig auto efter jag installerat på riktigt?
<realubot> Avlopp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<realubot> Avlopp: Jaha, Netbook Edition...
<realubot> Då fungerar inte guiden. Jag fattade inte vilken Ubuntu-version du använder. Du kör med vanliga Ubntu Netbook Edition 10.10 eller 10.04?
<Avlopp> 10.10 Netbook Remix
<Avlopp> Sorry, kanske skulle nämnt det först av allt :P
<OrangeCat> Watt dä fäkk?!?!?!?!?
<OrangeCat> Väzta hajj-täkk Öbötönö ser ut nu?!
<OrangeCat> Är det där default-looken?
<OrangeCat> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/maverick/U3.1_unity_01_large.jpg
<realubot> Avlopp: Då vet jag inte om det går. Jag rekommenderar att du inte kör med Netbook Edition-utseendet eftersom jag tycker det är meningslöst. Det är bättre att installera Gnome-Do programstartare och lägga in Keyboard Shortcuts till program som du kör ofta så slipper du hela netbook-utseendet.
<realubot> Jag har testat Netbook Edition-utseendet några ggr och det har alltid slutat med att jag har bytt tema till ett vanligt Ubuntu Skrivbordsutseende.
<realubot> Det finns ett feltänk i Netbook Edition, tycker jag. Ett netbook utseende ska inte vara som nu, stort så det syns över hela skärmen utan minimerat så att det knappt syns...
<realubot> OrangeCat: Det är ju nya Unity-utseendet som kommer i 11.04.
<spacebug-> realubot: dock inte i dekstop-varianten verkar det som
<spacebug-> eller ja jag provade alfa-3 och då va det inte så i dekstop
<spacebug-> vilket jag är glad över iofs
<OrangeCat> meh
<OrangeCat> värkahr zom åm ubuntu ska göra alla lajjnucks-däsktåpps till mobajjler.
<OrangeCat> eller typ ajpäddar
<OrangeCat> men antar det funkar bra för de flesta
<realubot> Går Ubuntu-projektet med vinst eller är det välgörenhet från Shuttleworth?
<chees> nån som har kört sopplayer?
<chees> sopcast even
<arand> realubot: Om de gick med vinst skulle Canonical skryta vitt och brett om saken, darför inte.
<Avlopp> Gick in i inställningar för inloggningsskärm istället och valde "välj ubuntu desktop edition som standardsession", då försvann unity menyn helt. Men det här var mycket skönare tyckte jag :P
<realubot> arand: Mhm, då lever vi på andras resurser då.
<OrangeCat> vAtt DäH FaÄkk
<OrangeCat> Måste man ha körkort för att köra moppe nuförtiden?!?!?
<Avlopp> Inte gamla 30-moppar
<andol> Verkar bero på...
<andol> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moped#Mopeder_i_Europa
<spacebug-> de gamla 30 får väl nu bara köras i 25 och utan körkort medans nya eu-moppar måste ha ett speciellt intyg/körkort och får gå i 45, eller?
<spacebug-> nehe va 30 tydligen
<Avlopp> Är swiftfox en egen browser eller är det bara som en patch på firefox?
<andol> Avlopp: Tja, enligt http://getswiftfox.com/ så verkar den i alla fall bygga väldigt mycket på Firefox: "Swiftfox is an optimized build of Mozilla Firefox. Swiftfox has builds for both AMD and Intel processors and is based on the most cutting edge Firefox source code available."
<Avlopp> Jag laddade ner scriptet från deras sida och efter jag kört det stog det "Swiftfox installed, happy surfing", men jag hittade inget program nånstans... därför jag tänkte om det kanske var nåt slags patch.
<andol> Avlopp: Rent generellt så är förövrigt oddsen rätt goda att en liten/ny webbläsare bygger på samma kodbas/motor som någon utav de stora.
<andol> Avlopp: Ahh, kan ha missuppfattat din fråga lite. Jo, Swiftfox torde installera sig som en separat webbläsare, och inte modifiera befintlig installerad Firefox. Gissar att vi använder order patch lite olika.
<Avlopp> Ok, aa nu är vi på samma blad :P Vart borde jag hitta det då? Som sagt så dök det inte upp någon ikon i programmenyn efter jag installerade.
<andol> Avlopp: Hur installerade du, med den generella installern eller med deb-filen?
<Avlopp> Vanliga installern.
<realubot> OrangeCat: EU-mopeder kräver körkort. Ta datakörkort istället.
<andol> Tja, givet att du sitter med Ubuntu nu så var det de näst bästa lösningen...
<andol> Hursom, man tittar på hemsidan så antyder den i alla fall att swiftfox ska ha installerats någonstans under /opt
<andol> Avlopp: Hunnit titta runt i katalogstrukturen på ditt Ubuntu-system än?
<Avlopp> Ja, lite grann. Men som jag nämnde tidigare är idag min absoluta debut in i linux-sfären :P
<andol> Avlopp: Har du använt motsvarande "filutforskaften" någonting än? Där du kan klicka runt bland kataloger och sådär?
<andol> Typ det du får upp ifall du väljer Platser --> Hemmamap
<Avlopp> Ja, det är där jag har letat för fullt
<Avlopp> I alla mappar jag kan tänka mig
<Avlopp> läste att usr/bin brukar vara default folder för saker man installerar
<Avlopp> men kan för allt i världen inte hitta swiftfox nånstans, även fast det stog att det installerades korrekt
<andol> Tja, om du tittar i dess verktygsrad så borde du se en uppåtpil? Klicka på den tills du befinner dig på topnivå, och ser bin, boot, dev, etc
<Avlopp> aa
<andol> Därifrån borde du även ser en mapp vid namn opt?
<Avlopp> yes
<Avlopp> den är tom
<andol> Hmm, i sådant fall vet jag inte.
<OrangeCat> ööööööööööööööö
<Avlopp> Ok, tack för att du försökte iaf :)
<OrangeCat> Om jag vill skicka ett SMS då och då till mig själv med ett API, hur göra?
<OrangeCat> I typ PHP.
<OrangeCat> Utan att värsta signa upp för värsta dyra skiten.
<OrangeCat> Alltså inte ens ett om dagen, och alltid till mig själv.
<OrangeCat> Kan man typ betala med sitt saldo i sin egen mobil på något sätt?
<OrangeCat> Behöver kunna kommunicera med mobilen på något sätt.
<realubot> Avlopp: Hur installerade du swiftfox då? Kompilerade du och installerade programmet från källkod eller vad?
<Avlopp> realubot: jag följde instruktionerna bara, det stog i princip bara "run script in terminal, launch swiftfox by selecting it in menu"
<realubot> Avlopp: Vilka instruktioner? Länk?
<Avlopp> http://getswiftfox.com/installer.htm
<realubot> Avlopp: Jag tror att Swiftfox finns i Mozillas PPA annars.
<realubot> Avlopp: Är du ute efter den absolut senaste testversionen av Swiftfox eller en vanlig stabil version?
<Avlopp> realubot: helt ärligt ville jag bara prova om den var snabbare än vanliga firefox, för jag tyckte det startade ganska segt
<realubot> Avlopp: Ok, jag föreslår att du installerar genom att lägga till en rad i filen /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> Avlopp: Gör så här...
<realubot> Avlopp: Skriv det här i Terminalen: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<realubot> Då ska texteditorn Gedit öppna filen sources.list.
<Avlopp> Ok, nu har jag den uppe
<realubot> Lägg till den här raden längst ner i filen:
<realubot> deb http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian unstable non-free
<realubot> Se till att få den helt rätt med mellanrum och allt.
<realubot> Därefter klickar du på spara och sen stänger du Gedit igen.
<Avlopp> Ok, nu har jag gjort det.
<realubot> Kör kommandot: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Och håll utkik efter felmeddelanden i slutet innan prompten kommer tillbaka.
<realubot> Det rasslar förbi massa saker men i slutet varnar update för fel ibland.
<Avlopp> såg inga felmeddelanden
<realubot> Avlopp: Därefter kör du kommandot: apt-cache search swiftfox
<realubot> och postar resultatet här i kanalen.
<Avlopp> kom upp 3 saker
<Avlopp> swiftfox-athlon64-32bit - lightweight web browser based on mozilla
<Avlopp> swiftfox - i686 - sen samma mozilla
<Avlopp> swiftfox - prescott - mozilla etc.
<realubot> Avlopp: Ok, du ska installera en av dom beroende på vilken processor du använder.
<realubot> Avlopp: Jag tror det är swiftfox - i686
<Avlopp> Är det om det är intel men äldre än prescott?
<realubot> Avlopp: Vad är det för procesor du har?
<Avlopp> Intel (R)Core (TM) 2 duo cpu T8300
<Avlopp> tror jag
<Avlopp> har en PB dot zg5
<realubot> Avlopp: Ok. Jag tror du ska ha prescott.
<realubot> Eller nej, kanske inte...
<OrangeCat> =((((((
<realubot> Avlopp: Ja, om det är Intel och äldre än prescott ja.
<realubot> Nä, Prescott är väl Pentium 4?
<Avlopp> Ja
<OrangeCat> Pri-skått.
<Avlopp> Jag skrev fel processor också
<Avlopp> Intel Atom N270 1.6GHz
<realubot> Avlopp: Aha, en netbook.
<Avlopp> yes
<realubot> Jag tror du ska ha i686 iaf.
<Avlopp> ok
<Avlopp> vad skriver jag för kommando då? :P
<Avlopp> det här med linux visade sig vara en bra aktivitet för dagen, lär mig massor :D
<realubot> Avlopp: Det står väl inte swiftfox - i686 eller? Står det inte swiftfox-i686?
<OrangeCat> Har Comviq betalkort ett e-mailnummer som man kan skicka SMS till?
<Avlopp> Jo, det gör det visst. Det var efter det som det var mellanslag :P
<Avlopp> Skriver jag bara swiftfox-i686 då?
<realubot> Avlopp: Ja, testa då med:
<realubot> sudo apt-get install swiftfox-i686
<realubot> Och svara J eller Y på om du får en fråga om fu vill installera...
<Avlopp> nu håller den på :)
<realubot> Avlopp: Ok, annars rekommenderar jag Chromium. Den är snabbare än Firefox också.
<Avlopp> realubot: måste jag använda wine för chromium?
<realubot> Avlopp: Nej.
<realubot> Avlopp: Du installerar Chromium så här:
<Avlopp> Ok, swiftfox hamnade iaf i menyn nu :D
<realubot> 1. Skriv i Terminalen: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<realubot> 2. Skriv i Terminalen: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> 3. I Terminalen: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<larsemil> fast chromium finns ju utan att man lägger till det där repositoryt.
<larsemil> just sayin
<Avlopp> kan ju ha båda
<realubot> larsemil: Inte senaste versionen?
<Avlopp> och testa vilken jag gillar bäst
<Avlopp> :)
<realubot> Avlopp: Exakt.
<larsemil> realubot: inte senaste senaste.
<realubot> larsemil: Ok.
<larsemil> 9.0.597.84
<realubot> Jag minns inte vilken version som ingick i Ubuntu men jag har för mig att det var stor skillnad. :S
<realubot> larsemil: 11.0.696.0
<realubot> larsemil: Haf jag i 10.10 med PPA:t.
<realubot> *Har
<Avlopp> så nu har jag chromium också :D
<realubot> Avlopp: Hittar du Swiftfox bland dina installerade program i menyn?
<realubot> Avlopp: Jag vet inte alls hur Swiftfox fungerar. Du får testa. :S
<realubot> Avlopp: Chromium och Swiftfox borde ligga under Internet i Ubuntus meny.
<Avlopp> realubot: yes, tack vare dig har jag båda i menyn :D
<Avlopp> tack igen
<realubot> Avlopp: No problem. Nu får du en snabblektion i att installera program i Terminalen.
<realubot> Avlopp: Grafiskt har du Ubuntus Programhanterare som finns i Ubuntus meny. Du kan lika gärna söka efter och installera program i Terminalen.
<realubot> Avlopp: Du söker efter ett program i Ubuntus Terminal med det här kommandot: apt-cache search <paket>, t.ex. apt-cache search pidgin
<realubot> Avlopp: Om du vill installera ett program genom att använda Terminalen så skriver du: sudo apt-get install <paket>, t.ex. sudo apt-get install pidgin
<realubot> Avlopp: För att avinstallera ett program skriver du: sudo apt-get purge <paket>, t.ex. sudo apt-get purge pidgin
<realubot> Tänk på att apt-cahce search inte kräver sudo men apt-get install kräver sudo först i raden innan kmmandot.
<realubot> Om du har sökt på ett program och vill läsa mer om programmet, t.ex. se vilken version av programmet det är så kan du köra det här kommandot: apt-cache show pidgin
<realubot> Då får du mer detaljerade info om paketet än om du bara söker med apt-cache search
<Avlopp> realubot: tack :) testar nu att installera vlc på sättet du beskrev
<realubot> Avlopp: Gör så.
<Avlopp> Great succes
<realubot> Avlopp: Och det där med ppa:chromium-daily/ppa det har att göra med att vi addar ett nytt färrråd för att Ubuntus standardförråd inte innehåller senaste versionen av Chromium. Därför måste man adda ett PPA för att få tillgång till en nyare version en den som är standard i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Avlopp: Samma sak gäller om man vill installera ett paket som inte finns i Ubuntus standardförråd. Då får man lägga till ett PPA.
<realubot> Det är dock viktigt att du litar på källan till PPA:t för annars riskerar du sitt systems säkerhet. Det gäller att lita på förråden man hämtar paket ifrån.
<Avlopp> Kan jag skriva ppa:http://urltillpaket/ppa?
<realubot> Avlopp: Filen sources.list som du manuallt la till förrådet för Swiftfox innehåller alla förråd som ditt system hämtar och installerar program från. Det finns ett förråd för Ubuntus säkerhetsuppdateringar också osv.
<realubot> Avlopp: Nej.
<realubot> Avlopp: Det kan du absolut inte ta för givet.
<realubot> Avlopp: Det är helt olika.
<Avlopp> realubot: ok, det var därför jag frågade :P
<realubot> Avlopp: Ta det lugnt med att adda PPA:n för ett PPA innehåller ibland många fler program än programmet du ska installera och har du otur så kommer andra program att uppdateras till versionerna i PPA:t istället för Ubuntus vanliga.
<realubot> Avlopp: Och som sagt. Det gäller att lita på källan till PPA:t också.
<realubot> Avlopp: Jag bad dig adda ppa:chromium-daily/ppa och det är ett väldigt populärt PPA så det får vi lita på. Men säker kan man ju inte riktigt vara.
<realubot> Avlopp: Det med PPA gäller ju bara om du ska installera nyaste versionerna av vissa program eller om du vill installera ett program som inte finns i Ubuntus förråd.
<realubot> Avlopp: Chromium finns ju i Ubuntus standardförråd, men det är version 9 och PPA:t innehåller version 11.
<Avlopp> realubot: Ok, men hur var det med swiftfox då? Det kom ju upp i listan men jag hittade det inte alls i Ubuntu Programcenter.
<Avlopp> Programcentralen menar jag
<realubot> Avlopp: Ja, det kom upp i listan för att vi addat en rad i sources.list. Det är samma sak som att lägga till ett PPA i stort sett. Eftersom Swiftfox inte har ett PPA så får man göra det manuellt genom att lägga till en adress i sources.list. Det ska du normalt sett undvika för nu gäller kommandot: sudo add-apt-repository <PPA>
<realubot> Avlopp: Om du söker efter Swiftfox i Programcentret nu så får du nog upp det och det beror isf på att vi har utökat förråden med raden du la till i sources.list.
<realubot> Avlopp: Lägger man till PPA:n eller rader i sources.list så utökar man källorna som Ubuntus letar efter program i. Då kommer du också att få tillgång till program som inte ingår som standard i Ubuntu och till nyare versioner.
<realubot> *Programcentralen
<realubot> Avlopp: apt är som Programcentralen fast i Terminalen istället för i grafiskt gränssnitt.
<Avlopp> realubot: ah, då tror jag att jag förstår ungefär :)
<realubot> Avlopp: I Programcentralens menyer finns det nog nåogt som heter sources eller förråd och som är en grafisk motsvarighet till det du har gjort i Temrinalen.
<realubot> Avlopp: I början är det smidigt med Programcentralen men du kommer inse att det är mycket smidigare att installera/avinstallera/söka program med apt-get och apt-cache när du har fått lite kläm på kommandona.
<realubot> Avlopp: Ett program som är väldigt smidigt är Gnome-Do. Du installerar det med: sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<realubot> Avlopp: Det motsvarar Launchy i Windows och är väldigt smidigt för att starta program m.m.
<realubot> Du startar Gnome-Do med Windows-tangenten+Mellanslag. Därefter börjar du bokstavera namnet på programmet som du ska starta och när du ser ikonen för det så trycker du Enter för att starta det. Snabbt och smidigt!
<realubot> Avlopp: Ev. måste du ställa in i Gnome-Dos inställningar att Gnome-Do ska starta samtifigt som datorn startar.
<realubot> *samtidigt
<realubot> Avlopp: så ser det ut "in action": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XBSW9q4b4M
<Avlopp> realubot: prova installera gnom-do som du skrev men står att jag måste ange mitt lösenord [sudo] password for avlopp:
<Avlopp> realubot: men jag kan inte skriva nåt
<larsemil> det skrivs ändå
<larsemil> det syns bara inte
<realubot> Avlopp: Jo, du skriver men det syns inte.
<Avlopp> ah ok
<Avlopp> :P
<larsemil> så att ingen ska stå och kika över axeln hur många tecken det är
<realubot> Avlopp: Det är för att ingen ska se ditt lösen över axeln på dig.
<realubot> Mhm.
<Avlopp> Haha aa nu funkade det, hade ju vart nice om markören rörde sig iaf så man visste om man skrev nåt eller inte :P
<realubot> Avlopp: Som larsemil sa. Om det hade blivit stjärnor eller nåt så hade man sett hur många tecken ditt lösenord är på. Det är en säkerhetsrisk.
<realubot> Avlopp: När vi ändå snackar lösenord. Det finns ett program som heter apg som är bra att ha för att skapa säkra lösenord.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install apg
<realubot> Avlopp: Därefter genererar du ett säkert lösenord med det här kommandot i Terminalen: apg -M LNSC -m 10
<realubot> Vill du ha 15 tecken i lösenordet så skriver du: apg -M LNSC -m 15
<realubot> osv...
<Avlopp> realubot: Ok, coolt. Ska kolla in, håller på att testar gnome-do
<realubot> Avlopp: Ett säker lösenord ska bestå av minst 8 tecken, stora och små bokstäver huller om buller, siffror och specialtecken (t.ex. &, ", @ osv). Använd inte hela ord som förekommer i orböcker.
<Avlopp> realubot: finns mkt kul att kolla in när man är helt noobie
<realubot> Avlopp: Ja, du lär dig med tiden. Du får ha lite tålamod. :)
<Avlopp> realubot:
<Avlopp> vafan
<dataviruset> vet någon hur man rensar cachen för sin DHCP-klient? den kommer ju annars ihåg vilken IP-adress den hade sist och ber om den på nytt strax innan lånetiden tar slut?
<Avlopp> realubot: jag har sparat dina terminal instruktioner i en textfil :P
<realubot> Avlopp: ;)
<realubot> Avlopp: Dom är värda att lägga på minnet. Du har stor användning av att kunna hantera Terminalen. Det jag skrev är en bra början.
<realubot> Avlopp: Här har du en länk som är bra för att få kläm på grunderna i Terminalen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Avlopp> realubot: Tackar :D Ska pilla lite mer imorrn, måste nog lägga ner nu. Flickvännen kommer snart bli purken på att datorn fått mer uppmärksamhet än henne idag.
<realubot> Avlopp: Vad ska du ha en flickvän till? Du har ju Ubuntu nu? ;)
<realubot> Avlopp: Aja, lycka till med Linux iaf!
<realubot> ...och flickvännen. :)=
<Avlopp> realubot: Haha ja, det är ju iofs sant :D Tack igen för hjälpen, jag kommer nog dyka upp i den här chatten mer i framtiden :) Alltid skoj att lära sig nya saker.
<Avlopp> Ha det gött allihopa!
<realubot> Ha det bra!
<realubot> Jag gillar skarpt Terminator. Ett mycket bra alternativ till ett tiling WM.
<tnta> vad gillar du med det?
<realubot> tnta: Det är smidigt istället för att ha massa flikar i Terminalen.
<tnta> ahh
<EAG> nån som flashat routrar med dd-wrt?
<EAG> ska man skicka firmwaren med tftp när man bootar om routern?
<EAG> dokumentationen är lite dålig på den där punkten...
<larsemil> varför ska du köra dd-wrt?
<larsemil> jag har gjort med openwrt men antar det är samma
<EAG> tja
<EAG> är openwrt så mkt bättre då
<larsemil> smaken är som baken
<EAG> jag har provat tomato på en annan router som nu bara hänger sig... tänkte testa nått annat nu
<larsemil> det körde jag förut också men gillade det inte så mycket
<larsemil> hur som helst så var jag tvungen att disabla network-manager och sätta statiskt ip på eth som gick till routern. sen tftp hela tiden.
<EAG> belkin-modellen jag har verkar inte finnas i openwrts lista
<larsemil> om jag hade kvar network-manager så startade det inte förens routern var igång och då hann man inte skicka firmwaren
<EAG> min linksys som har tomato har funkat skitbra fram tills nyligen
<EAG> synd att inte tillverkarna lägger in nått som är i samma kaliber från början
<triath> tjena, har fått en webkamera som jag inte får att fungera. Datorn hittar cameran, men när jag testar den i t.ex cheese så blinkar den till och sen händer inget mer, verkar inte starta sända riktigt. Är det drivrutinerna som är problemet trots att den hittas eller kan det vara något annat?
<Robin> hej
<Guest61729> hej
<Lapp3n> Hejsan.. frun har kört Ubuntu ett tag nu men av och till så försvinner stänga ner, minska knapparna uppe till vänster i fönstret.. ?? Hur får man tillbaka dessa och vad kan det bero på ``
<Lapp3n> Brukar få starta om datorn för att få tillbaka dessa..:S
<R2D21> Lapp3n, Flytta dem till höger eller välj tema glansigt 8-)
<Lapp3n> Hmm.. ok.. men då måste jag fråga nästa fråga... hur tusan flyttar jag dessa till höger.. dem var till vänster efter en uppdatering..:S
<Lapp3n> Bara så ni vet är jag definitivt INTE kunnig om Ubuntu..:S
<R2D21> Lapp3n, läs en bit ner http://grupper.ubuntu.se/essunga/kortkomando/
<R2D21> Lapp3n, Längst ner
<Lapp3n> så detta skriver jag alltså i kommdontolken?
<Lapp3n> för att få dem till höger i bild...
<R2D21> japps
<Lapp3n> jaha se där fipplade lite med teman o mitt i allt var det till häger i bild igen..:)
<Lapp3n> Haha.. tackar R2D21
<R2D21> Lapp3n, Ingen orsak. Man e ju bakåtsträvare ;-)
<Lapp3n> Haha.. Mja men dem har lixom försvunnit nu ett par ggr helt så man inte kan stänga ner program mm.. (alt+F4) men min fru vägrar och vill inte fippla med TAB och annat så...
<Lapp3n> Vet inte riktigt varför dem försvinner mitt i allt bara.. hoppas det är bättre nu när dem är till höger..
<tiina> Hejsan...Någon här som vet varför min LG GD900 slutade funka i nyare Linux uppdatering???
<arand> tiina: Har du provat att boota en äldre kernel? Har du någon koll på vilka uppdateringar specifikt det var (var/log/...)
<R2D21> tiina,  Ny kärna? Kan va så att du måsye starta om den ytterligare en gång. (vanligt på bärbara)
<arand> "grep upgrade /var/log/dpkg" och kolla timestamps kan ge en hint på vad som uppgraderades
<tiina> Jag har ingen bärbar utan stationär dator och det är flera uppdateringar som den slutade egentligen fungera och jag bootade med den gamla linux...men måste jag göra varje gång så när jag ska koppla min mobil på datorn??
<tiina> Så vad ska jag göra? återgå till gamla linux varjegång det kommer en nyare version eller kan man göra något?
<xyzp> hej, jag fick ett konstigt e-mail, vet nån vad detta betyder? انسجماماً مع اسلوب شركة الصوفي لمواد البناء في تأمين كل ما هو جديد و مفيد في مجال البناء
<xyzp> كان تعاقدها مع شركة أرفن التركية الشهيرة
<tiina> ???? wow
<tiina> Vad e det där för språk?
<tiina> hebreiska?
<xyzp> ingen aning tiina
<tiina> finns ingen översättare på språk i google som känner igen detta språk?
<tiina> alltså typ arabiska, hebreiska, jiddish.....osv
<tiina> hindu?
<xyzp> ok
<andol> Google Translate auto-identifierade det i alla fall som Arabiska.
<andol> (Å andra sidan så har jag sett fel-identifierar förr, så ta det svaret med ett nypa salt.)
<delhage> det är arabiska
<realubot> Jag hade inte öppnat ett mail med så konstiga tecken i. :S
<realubot> MS vet hur man säljer: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/spela/article8699759.ab
<cHarNe2> ms > apple
<lusmus> vad menar dom med det här?
<lusmus> gnomenu from /gnoemnu/gnomenu-2.9.tar.gz add gnomenu to panel apply gnomenu theme
<stirner> fungerar verkligen bra att köra irssi i Yakuake ju =)
<DanielSenat> nån som är bra på pulse audio ?
<DanielSenat> Jag kan inte öppna ljudinställningar...
<Philip5> bättra att fråga så kanske någon kan just det
<DanielSenat> Skype; microfonen funkar inte
<DanielSenat> Gjorde det förr efter att jag följt denna guiden http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<DanielSenat> Idag gjorde jag lite installationer och plötsligt funkade inte ljudet igen
<DanielSenat> "väntar på att ljudsystemet ska svara"
<DanielSenat> men svarar aldrig...
<DanielSenat> ska jag avinstallera pulse audio och installera det på nytt?
<OrangeCat> Baaaaaaaaaaaaajsa på en kooooooooooooooooooooo!
<OrangeCat> Hehehehehehehehe...
<OrangeCat> *mOwGeN*
<DanielSenat> alltså jag gillar verkligen Ubuntu, har haft det i över ett år. Men då och då uppkommer jobbiga problem. Micken i Skype tex och webbkamera i samma program - funkar inte. Det borde finnas enkla lösningar...
<DanielSenat> Någon som vet varför jag inte kan se mina ljudinställningar? System>Inställningar>Ljud = "Väntar på att ljudsystemet ska svara" men inget händer. Samma om jag högerklickar på ljudikonen uppe till höger.
<OrangeCat> DanielSenat: Borde finnas enkla lösningar när du kör gratis-OS med gratis-mjukvara?
<OrangeCat> Förmodligen stjäler du även Internet XD
<DanielSenat> OrangeCat: Ja, visst har jag mer överseende eftersom det är gratis, men ändå...
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså nu smyger du online om natten och du tror att ingen ser dig
<OrangeCat> Varför suger så många svenska sånger?
<OrangeCat> Har ni lyssnat på vad de sänder på P3 på natten typ?
<Philip5> du får lyssa på p1 då
<Philip5> eller kanske p2 ;)
<Philip5> eller inte på radio alls
<virtuald> Lyssna på philip5
<Philip5> jaaa
<realubot> OrangeCat: Kör Free Software Song på repeat då.
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-05
<realubot> CasperN: Ska du köpa en RPi?
<CasperN> det kommer jag nog göra om det inte är allt för krångligt
<CasperN> verkar lite rörigt just nu dock
<CasperN> nu släppte de Arch ARM för RPi, så då kommer jag nog trivas utmärkt :)
<CasperN> jag misstänker att det kommer ta tid innan man kan få tag på en RPi i Sverige tyvärr, minst en månad verkar det som nu
<realubot> CasperN: Ja. Jag har tid att vänta.
<realubot> CasperN: Vad tror du om att köra ett dekstop-operativsystem på RPi?
<realubot> Typ Ubuntu? :D
<CasperN> mjo, samma här, bråttom är det inte, jag har prylar så jag klarar mig, RPi är iof så billigt så det känns som att man inte har råd att inte ha en
<CasperN> ubuntu tror jag inte kommer dyka upp
<CasperN> debian arch och fedora finns redan
<CasperN> skulle inte förvåna mig om angstom och en del andra kommer stödja den
<CasperN> ångström*
<realubot> Varför tror du inte på Ubuntu då?
<realubot> Ångström?
<realubot> Ljusvåglängden Å?
<CasperN> för att ubuntu i sitt nuvarande utförande är krävande
<CasperN> det är ju klart att det går att köra som desktop, men det är inte optimalt om man har ett alternativ
<CasperN> http://www.angstrom-distribution.org/
<CasperN> dist som riktar sig till lösningar som RPi
<realubot> Den här bilden ser ju ut som på film: https://svt.se/content/1/c8/02/35/49/20/bilgall1a.jpg
<realubot> CasperN: Jag tycker inte det är så stor skillnad på olika distar så jag kör vilket som...
<CasperN> att köra en dist som arch med rullande uppdateringar är ju en jäkla stor skillnad mot t.ex debianbaserade
<CasperN> övrigt användande är ju såklart det samma om samma programvara är installerat på de olika distarna
<itmannen> Undrar om philips ppa skulle funka i 12.04 ?
<itmannen> Det lär märkas iof
<itmannen> Jodå. Det verkar funka
<itmannen> Nä jag hade fel
<CasperN> kompilera mera!
<realubot> itmannen: Du ser ju om han har paket för 12.04.
<itmannen> Jo men visst
<itmannen> realubot  Nä det var en ren chansning från mig
<itmannen> Men nu ser jag att digikam finns för 12.04 på deras sida
<realubot> itmannen: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/kubuntu-updates?field.series_filter=oneiric
<realubot> Han har ju Digikam i flera PPA. Aja, jag vet inte...
<itmannen> realubot Men inte för 12.04 ännu
<itmannen> realubot  Inte är jag intresserad av update för kubuntu
<itmannen> Suck. Vilken rackars tid det tar att öka ut en partition
<itmannen> Borde sova men vill gärna bli klar först
<itmannen> Hoppas att min nya 2 Tb HD kommer idag
<itmannen> Efter update så verkar 12.04 gå riktigt stabilt nu
<realubot> Vad kallas det när en länk pekar på en annan länk? När en sidan redirectar?
<realubot> itmannen: Nej just det. Du kör inte Kubuntu.
<realubot> Det är ju ett gäng här som kör Kubuntu.
<realubot> "Var fjärde av de 4,5 miljoner svenskar som använder Facebook mår dåligt om de inte får logga in regelbundet. Särskilt kvinnor mår sämre ju mer tid de lägger på sin sida, något forskarna tror beror på att de jämför sig med andras till synes lyckliga liv."
<itmannen> realubot, Är du medlem ?
<itmannen> Nu värmde jag hamburgaren för länge
<realubot> itmannen: Nope. Jag har inte Facebook.
<realubot> Du då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Vart ska sleven var om inte i grytan :)
<itmannen> realubot,  G+ ?
<itmannen> Jädrans vad klockan är mycket
<itmannen> Äntligen så är utökningen av en partition klar. Så då kan jag nog sova tryggt
<itmannen> Gone >>
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<Barre> tjenis
<amelia> morrn
<kodein> det är visst en sådan igen, ja
<amelia> ja, och måndag dessutom! :D
<antii> bästa dagen amelia!
<maxjezy> morrn
<maxjezy> jag har ingen timestamp, ni sa säkert morrn för flera timmar sedan
<maxjezy> inkomstbringande arbetarrörelsen
<realubot> God morgon.
<realubot> Ond morgon?
<kodein> det är förmiddag nu.
<realubot> Inte i min värld.
<kodein> din värld är felaktig.
<larsemil> htop säger att ./scriptname använder mycket cpu, hur får jag fram sökvägen till skriptet?
<realubot> larsemil: sudo find / -iname 'script'
<realubot> Kanske?
<realubot> *scriptname
<kodein> larsemil: ps -auxww | grep scriptname ?
<realubot> Hur tar man fram URL:en som en annan URL redirectar till i Python?
<kodein> larsemil: eller hur menar du? locate scriptname skulle ju kunna ge en del alternativ.
<realubot> Jag vill veta vart URL:en skickar vidare...
<realubot> which scriptname?
<realubot> Maybe.
<kodein> larsemil: kör pwdx $PID, där PID är det du fick ut av ps
<kodein> realubot: förutsätter att det finns i PATH, och finns det där så behöver man inte ./ framför
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> Man lär sig något nytt varje dag.
<larsemil> körde ls -l /proc/pid/exe
<realubot> Se där.
<Barre> hehe.... 67,2TB per rackunit... det du larsemil =)
<larsemil> Barre: hemmabygge?
<Barre> larsemil: nope...
<larsemil> :)
<itmannen> Kroppen får lida när man är upp åt pipan för länge och grejar med datorer
<Barre> ny AP beställd
<itmannen> Jag har köpt ett nytt SATA-kort. Ska se vad 12.04 tycker om det.
<itmannen> Efter dom senaste update så känns 12.04 riktigt stabilt och bra.
<Philip5> Barre, berätta nu för mig hur man kan köra motsvarande rgrep i windows. du som är windows-master också. eller något gui för att göra det
<Philip5> kanske utforskarens sökfunktion kan det eller?
<Barre> Philip5: windows master??!!!?? not much...
<Barre> Philip5: men jag antar att du måste ladda ner en färdigkompilerad binär och lita på tillverkaren, programmet är förmodligen bloatad GUI
 * Barre googlar
<Barre> Philip5: http://www.regular-expressions.info/powergrep.html
<Philip5> trodde du kunde sånt där direkt
<Philip5> du är ju windows-master i mina ögon mr all-system-admin
<Barre> jag kör ju inte windows jue
<Philip5> säger du ju bara
<Barre> det är sant.. :)
<Philip5> du sitter ju där och är lyrisk över att få betatesta win8
<antii> :)
<Philip5> vi vet nog vart ditt skåp står ;)
<Barre> hahah... exakt så är det..
<Philip5> du har bara infilitrerat oss här i linuxvärlden
<larsemil> Oh gratis pingdom i ett år. Det är fint
<maxjezy> yo
<antii> Mat vore inte fel :o)
<antii> visst maxjezy?
<maxjezy> fel o fel. beror på religion och social förmåga tror jag.
<antii> :P..
<maxjezy> åkt på influensa, legat i feber och snuva/hosta
<maxjezy> inte speciellt sugen på mycket
<maxjezy> kanske en big tasty
<maxjezy> en spacekaka
<antii> fy fan..
<antii> att du ens tänker på donken
<maxjezy> nom nom
<maxjezy> jag har 500"W nätagg
<maxjezy> om ja skaffar ett till grafikkort, behöver jag byta agg?
<maxjezy> funderar på ett till 550 kort och en ny fläkt till CPU
<Philip5> Barre, en annan fråga då som handlar om dns. är det ditt bord?
<larsemil> Philip5: andol är vass på dns
<Philip5> Barre, om man pekar en domän från www.mindomän.org till sub.minserver.se och vill att de ska vara samma. kan man då om det gjorts fel ärva att www.mindomän.org/index.php eller kan en ompekning aldig vara till en fil som index.php?
<Philip5> sitter och försöker spåra varför en sajt alltid verkar vilja lägga till index.php när man använder ena domännamnet men inte det andra
<Philip5> inne på att det skulle vara någon redirect i htaccess-fil eller så men det varkar inte så utan det är snart bara dns-pekningen som verkar kunna vara knas men den har jag inte rättigheter till att ändra
<Philip5> andol: ping!
<larsemil> Philip5: dns har inget med /index.php att göra
<larsemil> Philip5: dns pekar bara till en ipadress
<Philip5> inte ens om man gjort det fel?
<larsemil> Philip5: det som kan spela in är vhost och htaccess i det här fallet skulle jag tro
<larsemil> Philip5: vilken domän?
<Philip5> http://www.diskrimineringsbyran.se
<Philip5> om du lägger till något efter den url:en som inte finns så kommer du se att den lägger till ett index.php före den okända sidan du testar med
<Philip5> inte bara t ex http://www.diskrimineringsbyran.se/dfasdf utan det blir då http://www.diskrimineringsbyran.se/index.phpdfasdf
<Philip5> jäkligt skumt
<Philip5> larsemil, någon idé om vad som kan fela?
<Philip5> det är loopia så jag kanske ska kolla om de har något vhost-grejs som lägger till det där
<larsemil> Philip5: typiskt mod_rewrite fel. verkar fattas en / i dina rewrites
<Philip5> frågan är bara vart den ligger
<larsemil> har du ingen .htaccess
<Philip5> jo men det är inte i den
<larsemil> vhost filen?
<Philip5> om jag hittade en så
<Philip5> verkar ju vara en fil som bara kan styras med loopias webbgränssnitt
<propus> Hello!
<nighter> Tycker det låter sån någon rewrite url regeln som lägger till index.php.
<andol> Philip5: NÃ¥got om DNS?
<nighter> ahh det sa ni ju redan såg jag nu!
<nighter> va inget:-)
<larsemil> matdags!
<nighter> Nu har jag hjärtn släpp. Vill ställa in min ubuntu på iso8859-1. Är mer van med debian. Då kör man dpkg-reconfigure locales sen sätter några enviroment variabler så funkar det. Sist jag mecka ubuntu skulle man ändra i /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local har jag för mig och sen dpkg-reconfigure locales. Men i de filerna finns bara utf-8 vill lägga till stöd för latin1 och då är de nån mall fil nånstans man kan klistra in i från. Minns ba
<nighter> locale-gen sv_SE
<nighter> så lätt var det tydligen
<nighter> Enda är att terminalen ställer in sig som utf8 standard. Borde gå sätta den som latin1 default
<nighter> nu när os är rätt
<thys> hej
<thys> ugh. min server har slutat fungera utan att jag gjort något
<thys> fungerar inte med webhosting
<nighter> tough luck
<nighter> Du ville dela med dig av det i ren terapi syfte?
<rical> har någon råkat ut för att inte kunna stänga av menyn i gnome-terminal?
<rical> vet inte om det är relaterat till xmonad eller inte, känns inte som det borde vara det
<thys> jag har 8 zombie processer. Kan det ha med det att göra?
<rical> ända sättet jag kan få bort menyn är att klicka "show menue bar" två ggr
<derfian> thys: beskriv ditt problem mer detaljerat så är det större sannolikhet att någon kan svara.
<thys> Jag kör Ubuntu 9.10 med lighttpd. Jag har 8 stycken zombie processer som jag anar kan vara boven för jag har inte gjort  någonting och allt fungerade klockrent tills igår.
<thys> är jag helt fel ute med den tanken?
<thys> jag kommer åt servern via ssh via min .no-ip.org samt direkt via ip. men ingen av mina sidor fungerar, dom får time out. t.ex warcamp.no-ip.org
<nighter> Är zombie processerna relaterade till lighthttpd? Jag skulle såna fall slå ihjäl dom stänga ner lighthttpd. Kolla med lsof -Pni samt nestat -anp. Så ingen pid fortfarande håller porten såna fall slå ihjäl dom också sen starta upp lighthttpd igen.
<thys> fungerar bra via ping och så.. men det är som att webservern inte är rätt confad helt plötsligt
<nighter> bara erfarenhet av apache men borde finnas nån error logfil till lighthttpd du kan titta i också
<thys> jag vet inte riktigt hur jag ska ta reda på mer om zombie processerna. lsof -Pni eller nestat -anp hände det inget med. menade du nstat' from package 'iproute' (main) frågade den..
<nighter> menade netstat -anp och lsof -Pni som jag skrev. Körde du dem som root
<nighter> ?
<nighter> det är linux du kör också?
<thys> yes ubuntu 9.10
<nighter> du får definera hände inget får du ingen output alls?
<thys> jo netstat -anp fungerade
<nighter> kolla då om någon pid håller 80 eller 443
<nighter> allså port 80 eller port 443
<larsemil> vad händer om du startar om servicen?
<thys> om jag startar om lighttpd så händer inget
<thys> vilken är pid ? t.ex unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5375     -                   private/virtual   ##Pid är 5375 då? hittar ingen som är på 443 eller 80 i vilket fall
<larsemil> vad har du för ipnummer?
<thys> 77.105.208.125
<larsemil> verkar vara lighttp som krashat
<larsemil> ger den inga errors när du startar om den?
<nighter> port 80 är öppen på ditt ip nummer
<nighter> så du har nog inte lyckats stänga ner servern.
<nighter> ordentligt even.
<thys> om du menar med starta om servicen med /etc/init.d/lighttpd restart så står det att bara att det gick att stänga och starta
<derfian> kör stop på den istället, och kolla sen om du har några lighttpd-processer kvar.
<larsemil> om du har det stäng dem manuellt
<larsemil> och starta sen
<Philip5> någon som har tips på verktyg att benchmarka eller minst pingtesta en mysql-server över nätet?
<larsemil> kan också vara värt att kolla loggen om den väljer en annan port eller något om det ligger en död process på t.ex port 80
<Philip5> vill kolla vad den ger för svarstider på uppslag och bara connections
<Philip5> kanske är en andol-fråga det också? :)
<larsemil> Philip5: nagios!
<amelia> nej, cacti. kan man grafa fint också
<Philip5> larsemil, låter lite overkill. sedan känner jag mig lite handikappad som just nu sitter på windows :(
<nighter> mysql benchmark suite? Har inte den något?
<amelia> Philip5: annars kan du köra med mysqls programvara för det.
<propus> nnections
<propus> 14:15 < Philip5> kanske "ar en andol-fraga det ocksa? :)
<Philip5> amelia, jag har mysql workbench
<propus> opa aorry
<propus> ops
<amelia> Philip5: aha, men den är ju bra?
<Philip5> amelia, jo men jag vet inte jag direkt kan mäta svarstider på uppslag eller pinga om det blir förändringar om jag tweakar mysql
<thys> är port 80 öppet på mitt ip nu ?
<thys> aha unable to connect det är det alltså inte
<thys> whay
<thys> fungerar med webhosting igen
<thys> tack
<thys> men ja undrar vart problemet ligger
<nighter> Philip5: Bäst är väl endå om du slår på log-slow-querys i my.cnf. Då loggar den alla querys som tar tid. Sen kan du ju köra mysql benchmark suite.
<Philip5> nighter, kanske kan vara nått
<coffe> Philip5,  vad är det du vill få fram  ?  nagios har plugin för ta  fram rätt mycket.   men de beror ju på DB typer å allt sånt
<Philip5> coffe, jag vill dels kunna mäta vanlig typ ping till servern men även tid för anslutning till att göra uppslag i databasen och sedan olika uppslag i den
<Philip5> coffe, och det är bara för en enskild mätning och inte för övervakning
<Kimmen> scripta
<coffe> Philip5,  jag hade anv nagios .. gjort anpassade. mycket av den datan du frågar efter loggar mysql redan .
<Philip5> kruxet är också att mysql ligger på loopias server så jag har inte full access till systemfiler och sånt :(
<kodein> haffe: har du hört att Putin vann valet?
<haffe> Ja.
<kodein> och det var tydligen ett ärligt val
<haffe> Ok, det är väl bara att gratulera.
<coffe> någon som vet hur jag får till det att min main skärm är den andra ? för nu har den fått för sig min skärm längst till höger är nr1 .. men kollar jag under skärmar så ser jag bara 1
<coffe> tror jag hittade
<kodein> minst 4 år till av putin-memes, med andra ord
<haffe> Sitter inte en rysk president på 6 år?
<itmannen> Idag är det lilla julaftonen för en gammal itman. Min 2 Tb HD har kommit och installerats. Jag borde klara mig ett tag nu tillsammans med dom övriga HD jag har i datorn.
<kodein> så kanske det är. hur som helst blir det väl minst 4 år till
<itmannen> Och relativt billig på komplett.se. En Seagate för 1000 :-
<itmannen> Nu är frågan. vad ska jag lagra där ? :)
<itmannen> Snacka om grus i ögonen. Uppe till 03:30 och sen upp klockan 08:00. Lite för lite sömn är det nog.
<kodein> vadå? jag har varit vaken sen i onsdags morse
<itmannen> Bullshit
<kodein> kanske. men jag gick väl och la mig vid 1 och gick upp kl 5, iaf
<kodein> och är piggare än vanligt.
<phnom> What? Det är väl måndag idag?
<kodein> det sägs så
<itmannen> Någon här som testar 12.04 ?
<kodein> du.
<itmannen> Rättelse så dom klentrona även förstår. Någon fler än mig.
<itmannen> Eller heter det "jag"
<kodein> förmodligen.
<itmannen> 12.04 känns faktiskt riktigt stabilt nu
<kodein> jag kommer nog göra som vanligt, vänta ett par månader och sedan uppgradera
<kodein> canonical har aldrig varit bra på att ha det klart på releasedagen
<itmannen> har jört 12.04 sen första alpha. Trevligt att se utvecklingen
<itmannen> *kört
<kodein> för egen del tycker jag inte om att ha min jobbdator som labbråtta
<itmannen> Jag har det dock ej som default-OS
<itmannen> Där kör jag 11.10. Men det börjar nästan bli tråkigt stabilt
<itmannen> Hög tid att åka ut och göra samhället osäkert igen.
<itmannen> Här finns en demo om 12.04 beta 1. https://vimeo.com/37964530
<spacebug-> jag kör det
<itmannen> Blää vad jag är mätt. nästan så jag håller på att somna
<haffe> Sova middag är en underskattad fritidsysselsättning.
<itmannen> :)
<antii> :)
<propus> åäö
<Barre> aao
<antii> ???
<Barre> propus: dina ö lutar.... de ser ut så här o:
 * Barre tröttnar aldrig på det skämtet =)
<antii> :D
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Hur går det för er tjejer?
<propus> bara fint.. äntligen är mina skärmar på väg :P
<spacebug-> oj då plural
<swecarp> Philip5,  gokvåll
<Philip5> swecarp: god kväll
<swecarp> hur är det
<Philip5> jorå
<Philip5> själv?
<swecarp> trött kollar lite här skall sen slappa framför tvn
<swecarp> Philip5,  får jag dödsdomen som översättre nu eller
<realubot> Vad har ni gjort för den öppna koden i dag då grabbar?
<Philip5> nja, jag blir inte riktigt klok på varför det inte vill komma upp på svenska med översättningen
<Philip5> realubot: swecarp bidrar ju som värsta översättaren
<realubot> Philip5: Tur för honom.
<swecarp> Philip5, har du kollat it qt hur det ser ut
<swecarp> realubot,  och vad har du gjort då
<realubot> swecarp: Jag har hållit mig borta.
<swecarp> ok du kanske bara skapar oreda
<itmannen> Vad skriver man för kommando i terminalen för att ta bort ett program ?
<realubot> swecarp: Jag har hållit mig borta så att jag inte har stört alla developers.
<realubot> itmannen: sudo apt-get purge <paket>
<itmannen> Tack
<swecarp> ok jobbar i det tysta då realubot
<realubot> swecarp: Jag har just hjälpt itmannen med att avinstallera ett program.
<itmannen> :)
<realubot> swecarp: Vad är det för program du har översatt?
<swecarp> luminance HDR  översat vet jag inte har gjort ett försök i allafall
<swecarp> skulle behöva lite hjälp med det sista har kört fast
<swecarp> ok vi ses senare
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Ordlista_f%C3%B6r_%C3%B6vers%C3%A4ttare
<realubot> SÃ¥ loggade han ut...
<Philip5> swedala: ops, jag hade visst gjort ett fel med filen jag skickat för att översätta åt dig :O
<realubot> Philip5: Jobbar ud inte på dagarna?
<realubot> *du
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Philip5> swedala: reda att ta emot en fil?
<Philip5> swedala: sorry, fel person
<phnom> realubot: Kan man inte irca på jobbet är det dags att byta.
<phnom> Eller det var inte det du syftade på kanske...
<phnom> Jahaja, det här var ju inte så bra, tangenten med tilde på fungerar överallt utom i urxvt :/
<Philip5> försvann den där swecarpen nu
<Philip5> Squarism: tjena mannen! läget?
<Philip5> hur går det med allt CoH-ande? har inte sett dig online på länge
<realubot> Philip5: Jag vet inte varför jag frågade. Jag kanske är dum i huvudet.
<Philip5> kanske, eller så är du bara så fruktansvärt avundsjuk att jag har ett jobb där jag kan vara på irc ibland om dagarna också ;)
<realubot> Philip5: Ja. Jag är nog bara avundsjuk. Hur gick det till när du hittade ett sådant jobb?
<Philip5> jag sa det på anställningsintervjun att om jag inte får irca så blir det inget
<phnom> Hm, kan man confa git att endast använda ssh?
<Philip5> borde gå tvärt om
<Philip5> att inte släppa ut git över trafik på annat än ssh
<phnom> Philip5: Det är ju en idé
<realubot> Vad har Philip5 gjort för att förtjäna ett arbete?
<Philip5> är allmänt bra på det mesta
<Philip5> shit! har ni sett aktutellts nya look på svt2?
<Philip5> jäklar vad amerikanskt
<Enemtee> väldigt underligt ser det ut
<Enemtee> Aktuellt/nyhetstimmen ser ut som "Detta har hänt". Nästan.
<Enemtee> Dvs som ett skämtprogram
<__Trullo> samma nyheter dock
<Barre> tv4 nyheterna som bytt namn till ...... tv4 news!   känns fräsht och nytt det också... :/
<Enemtee> teckensnitten var ju lagom osnygga också
<Philip5> man kan tro att aktuellt blivit Fox news med sitt nya utseende
<itmannen> Om jag har en fil som heter "linux.sh" och den vill jag ska autostarta. Hur gör jag det smidigast ?
<haffe> autostarta på vilket sätt?
<haffe> Vid boot?
<haffe> Vid inloggning?
<itmannen> vid boot
<itmannen> elle inloggning
<itmannen> Snarare vid inloggning
<haffe> Då borde du lägga den i ~/.Autostart
<itmannen> haffe,  Jo men jag hittar inget sådant
<Barre> inloggning av vad? gnome, kde, unity, openbox, terminal, via ssh, etc? =)
<itmannen> Nu vet jag. Det finns under /etc/xdg
<phnom> Någon som har något sjysst 256-color vim colorscheme för terminalen på lager? Kanske med tillhörande färgdef. för Xdefaults?
<CasperN> phnom: googla efter monokai
<phnom> CasperN: Ah, ser det lika bra ut i PHP som i C?
<CasperN> det gör det säkert, men det finns tusen olika versioner av det temat, precis som zenburn, wombat och vad alla andra populära nu heter
<CasperN> jag har inte använt det i vim, och det verkar finnas en version som heter molokai också, i samma stil som monokai
<phnom> Kay, ska kolla in det, tackar
<Philip5> swecarp: du bara försvinner och sedan smyyyger dig in igen
<swecarp> lite den mystiska mannen
<Philip5> swecarp: du missade vad jag skrev till dig när du försvann
<swecarp> vad skrev du då var god repetera P1ersson
<swecarp> Philip5,
<Philip5> swecarp: ops, jag hade visst gjort ett fel med filen jag skickat för att översätta åt dig :O
<Philip5> och så undrade jag om jag skulle skicka en till dig och då var du borta :(
<swecarp> ok skicka den då
<Philip5> swecarp: kolla på den så ser du vad jag menar. i den där är inte dina översättningar med nu
<Philip5> swecarp: vill du se ett screenshot från mitt qt linguist? kanske något du skulle vilja ha hos dig...
<swecarp> Philip5,  ja tack
<swecarp> tack för att du dublade antalet rader att över sätta
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag får väl börja om
<Philip5> swecarp: ser du något som skiljer med min? http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/8034/mediasdd2backupdownload.png
<Philip5> swecarp: du behöver inte börja om men jag hade missat att få med en del som ska översättas också
<swecarp> ok det var ju bra
<Philip5> vad säger du om mitt screenshot då?
<swecarp> Philip5, ditt screanshott ser bra ut hur har du fått visningen av delen i översättningen  den som är från programmet
<Philip5> swecarp: om du laddar ner källkoden från deras sajt och lägger filen som du ska översätta i den så kommer du se det så där i linguist
<Philip5> smart med qt linguist faktiskt
<swecarp> Philip5,  måste jag ladda tar bz filen eller kan jag ha den kvar som det
<Philip5> du laddar ner den och packar upp den
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> sedan lägger du lang_sv.ts med de andra ts-filerna i luminance-hdr-2.2.0/i18n/
<itmannen> Philip5,  Snart dags att föbereda för en 12.04 ppa ?
<Philip5> när du sedan öppnar lang_sv.ts med linguist från den mappen så kommer du se gui-grejer i det fönstret som i mitt screenshot där den kan visa
<Philip5> itmannen: snart och snart. jag brukar inte göra det förrän en ubuntu-release är final och inte sällan förrän jag själv börjar köra det
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo det var det jag menade med snart. Inte långt kvar
<Philip5> är det inte typ 6 veckor?
<itmannen> Philip5,  ja det är väl något sådant
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men jag tycker den är väldigt snabb och stabil redan nu
<Philip5> jo men det är ingen poäng att ladda upp ändringar av paket som kanske kommer ändras innan final
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nä det begriper jag
<swecarp> Philip5,  fy vad lätt det blev nu
<Philip5> swecarp: funkar det för dig då också?
<Philip5> swecarp: lite lättare att se hur det är tänkt att kunna bli
<swecarp> Philip5,  måste jag över sätta även html koden som stå bland annat i abote sektionen
<Philip5> swecarp: fast den klarar visst inte att visa html-koder och annat i preview
<Philip5> html-koden är motsvarande delar i hjälp-filen tror jag
<swecarp> den visar ren html i för hands granskningen
<Philip5> så ska du översätta det så måste koderna vara exakt som tidigare men själva engelska texten ska översättas
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> hur fixar jag in mina 180 rader som redan är översatta
<Philip5> enklast är nog att kopiera och klistra in dem på rätt plats
<Philip5> de rader du översatt finns med i nya
<Philip5> det är bara att det kommit till fler i nya
<swecarp> ok klip och klistra är som gäller då
<Philip5> swecarp: så du fick lite mer att bita i ;)
<realubot> Lär mig allt ni kan om Linux!
<Philip5> swecarp: fast du är väl proffs på det där redan så det går väl fort
<Philip5> realubot: fråga swecarp kanske han kan lära dig allt om att översätt program ;P
<swecarp> ok jag fixar det nästa prokekt är att kolla på kden live
<swecarp> har laddat ner översätnings programmet
<realubot> Philip5: Nej. Jag vill inte översätta...
<realubot> swecarp: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Ordlista_f%C3%B6r_%C3%B6vers%C3%A4ttare
<realubot> swecarp: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/translators#lanktips
<realubot> Länktipsen.
<realubot> Philip5: Lär mig allt om sysadmin!
<realubot> swecarp: poedit?
<Philip5> swecarp: funkar på samma sätt att översätta kdenlive också
<realubot> swecarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/poedit
<swecarp> där laddar du ner komplett paket med alla program
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har tillockmed fått ordna en separat katalog till alla översättnings sidor
<Philip5> swecarp: vilket alla program?
<Philip5> swecarp: :D
<swecarp> kde programmen om jag förstog det hela så får man hem ca 20mb filer
<Philip5> vilka kde-program menar du nu?
<swecarp> ett ögon blick skall ladda ner filen och kolla
<realubot> itmannen: Hur går det med videoguiderna?
<swecarp> fan vad trögt det går
<swecarp> går och tar en röka
<swecarp> Philip5,  fortsätter det här så måste jag skaffa mig en nyare dator
<Philip5> swecarp: men det är väl inte så krävande med just översättning för datorn. mer krävande för ditt lilla huvud
<realubot> Så. Nu har jag svarat på några frågor i ubuntu-se.org-forumet. Det blir mitt bidrag till den öppna koden i dag.
<realubot> Kaffe nu!
<realubot> "Det blir tillåtet för studenter och anställda att bära handeldvapen på universitetscampus i Colorado. Det fastslog den amerikanska delstatens högsta domstol på måndagen. Vapnen ska dock hållas dolda.
<realubot> "
<swecarp> behöver nog en separat maskin för dessa jobb nästan så man håller i sär grejerna och kan testa
<swecarp> Philip5,  det blir ingen över sättning av kde  från min sida hittar iunte filerna som gäller kdenlive
<swecarp> ok nu är det dax att sov godnatt allihopa
<realubot> Någon som är duktig på programmering här?
<realubot> *Python-programmering
<realubot> !ask | realubot
<ubot2`> realubot, please see my private message
<realubot> Hur gör man för att ta reda på vilken länk som en länkt skickar vidare besökaren till i Python?
<realubot> *som en länk
<phnom> realubot: Du får nog göra en request på urlen och se vilken header som sidan skickar tillbaka.
<phnom> Inte en aning om hur man gör det i python dock :P
<phnom> realubot:
<phnom> http://docs.python.org/library/httplib.html
<phnom> Tror du vill göra en HTTPConnection.request och sen få tillbaka ett HTTPMessage
<phnom> request -> getResponse -> hämta ut message
<realubot> "Nyhetskanalen uppskattar att Ingvar Kamprad är god för 40 miljarder dollar, motsvarande 267 miljarder kronor. "
<realubot> Ni skulle satsat på möbelbranschen istället för IT-branchen. Fler brudar och mer stålar.
<realubot> phnom: Ok, tackar. Jag ska kolla upp det.
<phnom> realubot: kolla in urllib också, stod nåt om att man skulle använda det.
<Nafallo> inte sant, realubot
<gorgo> :)
<realubot> phnom: Jag har tittat på urllib och urllib2 men har inte fått det att fungera...
<realubot> phnom: Det här fungerar INTE: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2454149/detect-destination-of-shortened-or-tiny-url
<itmannen> jag är i valet och kvalet om jag ska kolla in motståndarsidans nya
<Philip5> windows eller apple?
<Philip5> eller menar du redhat?! :P
<itmannen> W8
<itmannen> Det är en tjen som skrivit en bra guide. http://ceciliasharp.blogspot.com/2012/03/ladda-hem-och-installera-windows-8.html
<itmannen> *tjej
<realubot> itmannen: Det är väl bara att installera i vbox?
<realubot> Kör så det ryker!
<realubot> "Skivbolaget Sony hackades – och 50000 låtar läckte.
<realubot> Men enligt uppgift var hackarna på jakt efter en specifik låtskatt.
<realubot> Michael Jacksons outgivna låtar.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Varför förvarar dom sådana låtar på datorer anslutna till nätverk?
<realubot> "Vad som däremot är förvånande är att den populära Linuxdistributionen Ubuntu inte visat något som helst intresse för plattformen, utan tvärtom har tagit kontakt med Raspberry Pi för att de ska sluta säga att Ubuntu kommer fungera."
<realubot> RPi
<realubot> "Eben säger i en intervju med Linuxuser att äldre versioner av Ubuntu, som Ubuntu 9.04, kan fungera men inte nyare versioner än så."
<itmannen> Inte kan man påstå att jag är speciellt imponerad
<realubot> itmannen: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.435701/forsta-testet-sa-bra-ar-windows-8
<itmannen> Jag ska ta bort det handlöst
<itmannen> Det är nog en alldeles för tidig produkt
<itmannen> Vad fariken skulle jag in med det att göra. Även om det inte är i min mastermaskin
<realubot> Jag trodde att du var gammal nog att förstå att du inte ska installera Windows.
<realubot> Jag hoppas att din fru ger dig extra mycket smisk för det här.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag blir nog aldrig för gammal för att testa gränser
<itmannen> Men nu är det snart borta
<itmannen> Jag använder EasyBSD för att få bort det
<realubot> EasyBSD? :S
<itmannen> Så därn Nu är ordningen återställd
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-06
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<kodein> jaså, jahaja
<phnom> Japp, det är en sån dag igen.
<andol> Jorå, så är det.
<haffe> Hej alla glada och alla andra.
<antii> Hej
<kodein> antii: *kjamiz*
<phnom> Hurr durr, hur gör man enklast för att sätta alla filer i en mapp till 0664 och alla mappar till 2775 (rekursivt)
<kodein> find -type d -exec "chmod 2775 {}" . && find -type f -exec "chmod 0664 {}" kanske funkar?
<kodein> s/kanske/\. kanske/
<realubot> kodein han kan han.
<phnom> kodein: Ser ju vettigt ut, jag provar.
<phnom> realubot: Jag testade urllib-grejen i 2.7 och det funkar alldeles utmärkt
<phnom> kodein: Tack :)
<kodein> ohh, så det funkade tillohcmed?
<phnom> kodein: Ja, med lite modifikation
<kodein> mendåså
<phnom> eller, hmm, missing argument to exec
<phnom> aja, det löser jag nog
<larsemil> idag är det tisdag!
<amelia> uuuh
<amelia> jag som levde lyckligt i fantasin att det var onsdag.
<coffe> amelia,  /ignore på larsemil  så kan du fortsätta leva i onsdagen :)
<amelia> coffe: det är ju försent nu
<larsemil> oj!
<larsemil> såg nu att jag hade fel
<larsemil> det är visst torsdag idag
<larsemil> :d
<amelia> larsemil: yay!
<larsemil> det här är bara så sjukt. http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/en-enda-man-kan-fa-mobilnatet-slackt
<amelia> larsemil: det är faktiskt sjukt
<phnom> larsemil: wtf, kan de inte bara sätta antennerna rakt över hans hus? Det är ju inte mycket strålning rakt under.
<phnom> Eller bara ge honom en egen störsändare.
<phnom> "Jaha, du är elallergiker, här är din alldeles egna 3G-antenn, mitt på ditt tak."
<amelia> precis, utnyttja radioskuggan. :D
<andol> "– Det vill jag inte kommentera. Forskning kan ändra sig utifrån att det kommer nya belägg för saker och ting." Precis, så varför utgå från dagens vetande, när det är mycket roligare att utgå från eventuella framtida resultat? :)
<larsemil> tänk om det var lika lätt att få igenom andra saker
<larsemil> kärnkraft - det är helt under kontroll. "men tänk om något händer" "vi vet att inget händer".
<haffe> Undrar om det inte är lättare att få honom att flytta.
<larsemil> haffe: problemet är väl att det inte går att flytta från mobilnätet?
<larsemil> såg på femman hur de satt ute på en båt med en elallergiker som kände av mobiler på hundra meters håll.
<larsemil> så smög de på en mobil i ekan, en meter från personen som inte reagerade. Sen visade de mobilen att den var på och DÅ "aaaahhhh"
<delhage> morrn
<delhage> larsemil: är du .com registrar?
<larsemil> delhage: ne
<delhage> ok
<haffe> larsemil: Svenska fjällvärlden?
<haffe> Östra grönland?
<larsemil> delhage: snart säsongstart!
<phnom> larsemil: Men du vet ju, att om vi använder kärnkraft tillräckligt länge så är det 100% risk att en hemsk olycka inträffar. ;)
<delhage> jo
<larsemil> delhage: ska ni ner i division 2 i år?
<delhage> larsemil: det blir svårt
<delhage> normalt åker man ju bara an division i taget
<larsemil> gick ni upp förra året?
<delhage> nä
<delhage> men det är division 1 under
<larsemil> aha trodde superettan var division 1.
<delhage> nix
<delhage> det vore alldeles för logiskt
<delhage> division 1 är naturligtvis tredje divisionen....
<haffe> Vilka är 'ni' i det här fallet?
<larsemil> hammarby
<larsemil> vi är därimot brage!
<coobra> AIK !!!
<coobra> coffe: tja  :D där ?
<coffe> coobra,  mer eller mindre ialf
<larsemil> coffe: är du en fri man nu?
<coffe> larsemil,  japp :) något du behöver hjälp med ?
<amelia> coffe: slutat på där du var nu?
<coffe> amelia,  i fredags
<amelia> coffe: gött, vad blir det nu? långsemester?
<larsemil> coffe: inte så här på rak arm.
<coobra> nu pillar han naveln och dricker joltcola  :D
<coffe> amelia, japp  har gottat ner mig med lite python böcker.. så får se om jag kan lära mig något.
<amelia> coffe: inget nytt? eller är du ute och slåss på marknaden?
<coffe> amelia, jag ska ta lite semester först.. sedan ut å slåss
<amelia> coffe: ah
<amelia> coffe: låter gött.
<coffe> amelia,  ja verkligen
 * amelia är ute och slåss nu igen faktiskt.
<coobra> amelia:  känner du någon som kan .net (senior)
<amelia> coobra: nop
<nighter> Ja kan!
<nighter> :P
<kodein> jag kan ju ha räknat fel, iofs, men det föreslagna gränsvärdet är 50 nanowatt/m². den kosmiska bakgrundsstrålningen är runt 3 mikrowatt/m², och borde således självt stå för ~60 gånger mer effekt än gränsvärdesförslaget
<amelia> hahahaha
<amelia> då får de nog det lite jobbigt där i mora om de ska lösa det också
<delhage> rättshaverister...
<delhage> gillar HeMans kommentar: "Jag kräver nedstängning av nätet. Det är för många som har fel där, och jag är felöverkänslig"
<coffe> så är de snart om kärnkraft  ?
<delhage> va?
<coffe> snack ..
<coffe> *stava*
<amelia> coffe: nej, elöverkänslighet och mora
<coffe> men nu när alla super smarta är vakna. *host* så kanske någon kan berätta hur faan, man får igång xorg med 2 grafik kort :)
<delhage> nä, nån "elöverkänslig" som vill släcka mobilnätet
<coffe> ok
<delhage> coffe: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/en-enda-man-kan-fa-mobilnatet-slackt
<coffe> delhage,  ok.. såg någon sa något om kärnkraft.
<amelia> coffe: du börjar med att stoppa i båda och koppla en skärm till varje, den confar du xorg.conf och startar om xorg. :)
 * coffe blir fan kär .. är de så man gör.. tack amelia :P
<kodein> jag vill minnas att jag aldrig lyckades få ett gefärs och ett radion att samsas med varandra, så jag gav upp om tre skärmar :)
<coffe> har nog ett ati kort som stödjer 4.. så får byta till de då i värsta fall.
<coffe> booten sker på kort 1... upstarten av ubuntu kommer på skärm 2. men när X startar så blir det skärm 1 igen
<itmannen> Nu uppkommer frågan. Vad ska jag pajja i mina datorer idag ?
<larsemil> modermodemet!
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Verkar onödigt att ta sönder något
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Förvisso. Men det är roligt att testa gränserna ibland
<Krawlezt> Till visa gränser, ja :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Men lär inte bli dummare av att testa lite
<larsemil> itmannen: sudo apt-get remove libglib2.0 <-- prova det där. :D
<itmannen> larsemil,  Nope
<Krawlezt> rm -rf */
<Krawlezt> Testa det
<itmannen> Nä du. Inte det heller :)
<itmannen> Fullt så tokig är jag inte(ännu)
<Krawlezt> Ajdå, vi får vänta med våra roliga kommandon.
<larsemil> itmannen: nej men vill du ha en upplevelse så kör in gentoo.
<Krawlezt> Om du vill ha något att pyssla med så kör på Arch Linux
<itmannen> larsemil,  Det har jag aldrig testat
<larsemil> intressant om fs: http://sexyba.be/internal/bonnie_fs.txt
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Börja webbutveckla
<itmannen> Jag tror jag ska ta och testa en dist som heter "OpenArtist"
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Jag är för lat och okunnig
<Krawlezt> "OpenArtist", låter läskigt.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Skapa ett egen Operativsystem
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Varför låter det läskigt ?
<larsemil> itmannen: men prova en mer "riktig" disk istället. typ gentoo. då lär du dig mer än om du provar openartist. garanterat.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag håller på att ladda hem det nu
 * Krawlezt rädd för nya Operativsystem :(
<itmannen> Mysko. Är det samma iso både för X86 och AMD
<larsemil> x86 != amd64
<itmannen> Nja. x86 är väl i386
<larsemil> kör på amd64 du
<itmannen> larsemil,  Funkar inte i Oracle VM
<larsemil> funkar väl om du skapar en 64 bitars virtuell maskin?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag har provat. men det vill sig inte
<larsemil> okej jag kan inget om oracle vm sorry
<larsemil> jag kör uteslutande kvm. lokalt också.
<itmannen> Aha. man får välja att köra X86 eller AMD vid install av gentoo
<itmannen> X86 fumkar bra i Oracle VM
<itmannen> AMD=64-bitars
<maxjezy> någon som vet om den här windows utvärderingsversionen alltid kommer vara gratis?
<maxjezy> eller när upphör den att fungera?
<itmannen> Det upphör när den riktiga kommer ut
<maxjezy> windows 8
<maxjezy> när är det?
<Squarism> finns det något grafiskt alterativ till top?
<maxjezy> itmannen, har du testat 8?
<maxjezy> försöker göra usbstickan men fastnar på 91%
<maxjezy> verkar det som
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Jodå. men jag blev inte speciellt impad
<maxjezy> menyn som var ful?
<maxjezy> ja fatta inte riktigt vad grejen va
<itmannen> Allt var mysko. Men det är en tidig
<maxjezy> jo, tror det kan bli grymt dock
<itmannen> Knappast troligt
<maxjezy> för mediacenters och touchscreens
<itmannen> Åter till verkligheten. Adjö för nu
<maxjezy> någon annan som vill diskutera WIN VS LIN ?
<kodein> vad tjänar det till.
<haffe> Lunch.
<haffe> Nomnom.
<coobra> haffe:  vad blire
<haffe> Grönsaksbiff.
<coobra> nice
<coobra> med ris ?
<haffe> Nej.
<haffe> Det verkar som att elallergikern fick nej.
<coobra> huh ?
 * Krawlezt känner sig stolt
<kodein> skräddaren säger nej
<haffe> Morapolitikerna sade nej.
<Squarism> hur kan man se "hur mkt det swappas"
<kodein> top
<kodein> finns en rad som inleds med ordet "Swap"
<Squarism> men den säger väl "hur mkt swap" som används?
<Squarism> jag vill så att säga veta "mängd skyfflad data sen sist"
<Squarism> ....eller /per tidsenhet
<kodein> det brukar vara konstant 0 för min del.
<kodein> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,  2010968k cached
<coffe> men kan ju ställa in swappines.
<Squarism> Swap:  3986428k total,  1617100k used,  2369328k free,   745080k cached
<phnom> swap är överskattat, använder du upp ditt minne ska du straffas såa tt du köper mer.
<phnom> s/såa tt/tills/
<haffe> Så när jag nu har använt upp mina 16 gb ram?
<phnom> haffe: Köp mer
<phnom> MOAR
<kodein> löd på nya stickor ovanpå de befintliga
<haffe> Mmmmm.
<haffe> Egentillverkad MMU som är helt transparent.
<phnom> Nä, men om datorn börjar swappa en massa kanske det är dags att fundera på om man inte behöver mer minne iaf. Tycker jag.
<kodein> ska det vara så svårt att hitta moderkort med fler än 8 minnesplatser :(
<haffe> Välbekomme http://mullet.se/product.html?product_id=333050
<haffe> http://mullet.se/product.html?product_id=332919
<haffe> http://mullet.se/product.html?product_id=332923
<haffe> kodein: Var tog du vägen?
<haffe> Blev du överväldigat?
<kodein> det är dock serverkort, det där
<kodein> jag vill ju iaf ha 128GB ram i min patiensläggardator
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Jo, det kan nog bli jobbigare :)
<kodein> fast 64 kanske man kommer en bit med ändå
<haffe> Ja, det räcker väl för att starta kärnan och kanske emacs.
<kodein> möjligen även X
<haffe> Skeptisk.
<kodein> ge mig mitt destillat
<kodein> ge mig min vardagsdöd
<haffe> I evighet.
<kodein> ge mig min välgörenhet
<kodein> i evighet
<kodein> eller "understöd" kanske rimmar bättre
<kodein> man borde göra svenska covers på Jaget
<haffe> En död musikant.
<haffe> Alltså när man kollar på låttexten, så låter det mest som att de har klämt in otroligt många Nietzeistiska yttranden utan att dessa nödvändigtvis hänger samman.
<kodein> det var nog så de gjorde
<haffe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-rJcnd22QQ
<kodein> minsann.
<haffe> Glada svenska musiker.
<Squarism> coffe, vad menade du med "kan ställa in swapines" ?
<larsemil> Squarism: man kan ställa in hur "swapvänlig" datorn ska vara
<Squarism> hur gör man det då?
<coffe>  kolla i denna /etc/sysctl.conf
<coffe> efter  -> vm.swappiness
<coffe> har du inte det så sätter du det i den  jag har vm.swappiness=1
<larsemil> blev ingen avstängning av telefon och tv i mora iaf
<kodein> det hade det inte blivit ändå.
<Squarism> jag fattar bara inte varför jag använder 8 GB minne... kör fna inte så överdrivet mkt saker
<kodein> vadå? dattan cache:ar ju i ram. skulle du behöva det minnet till nåt annat så frigörs det ju.
<larsemil> Squarism: du ser ju hur mycket som är cache
<Squarism> 710 meg
<larsemil> vad bra att du har cachat 710mb data som du slipper hämta från hårddisk!
<coffe> om man mountar något i filhanteraren .. hur hittar man dom ? så man kan anv dom från bash ?
<kodein> tita unnder /media
<coffe> nada njet
<kodein> kör mount och se var monteringspunkten är?
<coffe> syns inget där
<kodein> vad är "nåt" i det här fallet?
<coffe> jag ser ingen av de 2 aktiva mounts jag har i naultilus där
<kodein> ~/.gvfs
<coffe> ja gvfs
<kodein> är de i den katalogen eller inte?!
<coffe> nej
<coffe> tomt där
<kodein> det dyker upp för mig där iaf.
<kodein> och fortfarande, vad är det för typ av monteringar du gjort?
<coffe> en smb . en sftp
<coffe> tänkte göra mig ett script som sorterar mina tv-serier
<coffe> .cache/gvfs/  där under ligger dom
<coffe> någon som kan python ?  kan man inte från en funktion anropa den funktionen igen ?
<HeMan> coffe: rekursion?  det ska gå bra men det finns risk för slut heap
<coffe> okey.. försöker göra en simpelt script som listar alla filer.. om det är en map . så gå in i den å lista dom
<HeMan> det borde inte vara något problem
<coffe> hittade
<coffe> ett typo
<derfian> coffe: os.path.walk
<coffe> derfian, ok.. får kolla på det då ..  men försöker lära mig lite grunder så jag får nog  nöta.
<HeMan> coffe: derfian's lösning är fiffigare!
<coffe> ja säkert mycket :) men jag lär mig nog inte koda python så bra då
<HeMan> beror på vad man menar med att lära sig python
<phnom> coffe: Måla fraktaler, det är ett underhållande sätt att lära sig rekursion på.
<derfian> coffe: jodå. det finns ingen mening med att återimplementera standardbiblioteket.
<derfian> coffe: pydoc os.path.walk från en terminal för dokumentation om funktionen
<HeMan> det blir bättre python-kod med os.path.walk, men du skriver mindre egen python-kod
<phnom> Och som sagt, ingen mening med att uppfinna hjulet igen.
<coffe> derfian,  tack .. ska kolla på det. men vill springa på de värsta nybörjar missarna på enkla saker.
<phnom> Varje gång någon återuppfinner funktionalitet som finns i ett standardlib så dör en kattunge, please think of the kittens.
<coffe> men de jag vet jag kommer springa på sedan ..  jag har 7 olika serier.  jag vill kolla om filen matchar någon av dom och då bara en av dom
<HeMan> och dessutom, så dör en klockcykel, nästan ännu värre!
<coffe> python har ju massa smarta sätt att lösa saker.. så om jag vill kolla av mitt filnman .. om de matchar någon del av det jag har i min lista.. förslag på bästa sätt att lösa det ?
<derfian> hur ser din lista ut?
<derfian> coffe: ^
<coffe> L=["CSi","CRIMINAL MINDS"]
<derfian> Ingår strängarna i filnamnen med?
<coffe> om det gör det så ska jag sedan flytta filen .. annars så ska den bara låta den ligga.
<derfian> coffe: ungefär såhär: http://fpaste.org/TS4H/
<coffe> derfian,  tack .. ska kolla på det :)
<derfian> dagens goda gärning utförd, dags för fika.
<coffe> derfian, tack , men jag kan nu inte få reda på vilket ord i listan de matchade mot ?
<coffe> sorry .. de var ju faktiskt med där.. bara jag som e blind.
<coffe> name.find(match)  men om jag vill tvinga string att vara upper.. testat de mesta  som name.uppercase.find(match)
<phnom> coffe: Om du vill göra strängen till uppercase så är det name.find(match).upper()
<coffe> ok.
<phnom> om du endast vill söka efter uppercase strängar så vet jag inte, men det finns i dokumentationen till find.
<phnom> Jag förutsatte att find returnerar en sträng nu.
<coffe> if fname.upper().find(match) != -1:
<coffe> fick jag att fungera
<derfian> phnom: find returnerar index i strängen för första matchen, inte en sträng du kan göra upper() på :-)
<phnom> derfian: Aight, var många år sen jag skrev python. ^^
<phnom> Eller ja, förutom imorse när realubot inte kunde använda urllib
<derfian> för övrigt verkar requests vara ett bättre alternativ om man vill pyssla med att hämta saker från http i python
<phnom> derfian: Ja, det var det jag provade och det fungerade bra.
<phnom> iaf, i 2.7, men fick det inte att fungera i 3an, å andra sidan försökte jag inte speciellt mycket heller...
<realubot> phnom: Det stämmer. Det fungerar. Jag upptäckte det i natt. Länken jag testade pekade inte på en annan länk så då stämmer det.
<realubot> phnom: Jag trodde att länken pekade på en annan länk men det som hände var att http:// byttes ut mot https:// p.g.a. att jag använder HTTPS Everywhere.
<phnom> ah
<coffe> derfian,  finns de någon bra funktion då för att ta ändelse på en fil ?
<realubot> coffe: Ja. basename
<realubot> coffe: basename file | grep -oE "\.[[:alnum:]]{2,3}"
<coffe> realubot,  pratar python :)
<realubot> Jaha. :S
<realubot> "Fem hackare ur den löst sammansatta organisationen Lulzsec har gripits och kommer att ställas inför rätta i New York, enligt polismyndigheter i USA.
<kodein> os.system('basename file | grep -oE "\.[[:alnum:]]{2,3}"' ;)
<realubot> "
<realubot> https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=5001889
<coffe> substr(str,-3 ) finns de inget liknande i python ?
<haffe> Jovisst.
<haffe> strängen[::-3]
<coffe> är du säker ?
<derfian> os.path.basename finns väl
<derfian> er
<coffe> kollar på det.. men ger de mig verkligen ändelsen på en fil
<derfian> Nej
<derfian> os.path.splitext(filename) ger dig (filename, .ext)
<coffe> så länge de bara finns 1 punkt i namnet eller ?
<derfian> coffe: os.path.splitext("foo.bar") -> ('foo', '.bar')
<derfian> coffe: os.path.splitext("foo") -> ('foo', '')
<coffe> [-3:]  tycker jag fungerar perfekt ger mig 3 sista bokstäverna
<derfian> Jag kontrar med .mpeg
<derfian> eller nån tvåbokstavsändelse.
<coffe> ja men jag har ju en lista över det jag ska flytta
<coffe> det är avi peg ogg mpg
<coffe> hur får man python att fortsätta  även om den stöter på ett error ?
<andol> coffe: try, except
<coffe> andol tack
<haffe> Vilken form av error?
<coffe> shutil errors att filen redan finns.
<haffe> Har du hört talas om try catchblock?
<coffe> ja.. får ta å lära mig det nu
<coffe> ls
<kodein> . ..
<coffe> ha ha
<coffe> (Y) +1
<coffe> i python är det fel att ha lista i lista ?
<realubot> coffe: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/541390/extracting-extension-from-filename-in-python
<coffe> realubot, tack
<realubot> Lite sent kanske men men...
<kodein> python är väl typ lisp, så det är klart det är rätt med listor av listor
<coffe> realubot,  jag kör substr på filnmanet.. de fungerar kanon .
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<coffe> för nu är alla mina serier ordnade.. frågan är om man ska sätta sig ner å orka normailsera oxå .. kanske skriva om så jag kan gå igenom alla års sparande.
<realubot> Vad säger ni om den här varningstexten: "På sedlar från 1759 – 1801 fanns en varningstext: "den som denna sedel efterapar skall vara hängd"."
<realubot> Ingen lek att förflaska pengar på 1700-talet.
<realubot> *förfalska
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d2D71CveQwo
<kodein> förflaska*
<Philip5> swecarp: göru?
<Philip5> swecarp: har du sett att digikam 2.6 beta2 har släppts då? något du ser fram emot när den blir final?
<phnom> coffe: rename är ju ett rätt häftigt verktyg om man vill byta namn på saker lite snabbt och lätt.
<phnom> coffe: Glöm bara inte att simulera körningen först, för att spara eventuell huudvärk
<swecarp> Philip5,  översätter ja jag såg att 206 är på den skall jag kolla när den kommer
<swecarp> nu blir det hemlagade hamburgare och pomfritt
<swecarp> ses senare
<phnom> Någon som lirar dvorak här? Är det värt det?
<antii> Testa+
<realubot> "Trots problemen verkar dock försäljningen rullat på, och enligt organisationen bakom Raspberry Pi är första omgången redan slutsåld. Ytterligare exemplar väntas inom kort, och om cirka en månad hoppas utvecklarna på att alla som vill ska kunna lägga vantarna på minidatorn."
<realubot> "Svensk återförsäljare för Farnells sortiment är Micro-kit, och prislappen för B-modellen landar på cirka 400 kronor inklusive moms och frakt."
<realubot> Hm, frågan är om det inte är billigare att beställa direkt från England?
<coffe> phnom,  ok.. ska kolla på det.  tack
<Smeten> jag får problem med compila källkod :S
<phnom> Det är inte det enda problemet man har om man ircar som root.
<Krawlezt> Vad har jag missat? Vad är det som är "farligt" med att irca som root?
<kodein> tänk om han bara trollar och har ställt in irkknamnet på root?
<kodein> men kompilera brukar gå bra att göra som root
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om IRC-klienten hackas så har han ju möjlighet att göra vad han vill med systemet. T.ex. köra skript i Irssi som root.
<haffe> Har du tänkt som en fisk?
<kodein> som en fisk i en tunna
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hur ska IRC-Klienten hackas har du tänkt?
<realubot> Något annat problem med att köra IRC-klienter som root?
<Krawlezt> Vad jag vet kan man inte hacka någon via irssi om man inte får den att göra något.
<kodein> omghaxx
<Krawlezt> Det är inga problem att köra irc som root.
<kodein> man ska låta bli att läsa mansidor och loggar som root.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ju möjligt om den har en säkerhetsbugg som gör det möjligt att hacka klienten t.ex. Eller om han installerar ett opålitligt plugin?
<Krawlezt> Har aldrig vart med om att någon har hackat någon som använder irssi som root och sedan kommit över hela systemet.
<CasperN> finns det inte autoaccept plugins? en provocerande polis kanske skickar barnporr anonymt till dig samtidigt som en kolega sparkar in dörren och beslagtar din dator?
<CasperN> tänk alltid det värsta :)
<kodein> visste du att "entrapment" inte är lagligt i sverige?
<realubot> Nej, kanske inte. Men vänd på frågan. VARFÖR ska man köra en IRC-klient som root?
<haffe> fri och sorglös vass i dammen.
<kodein> jag kör allt som root.
<haffe> Jag och tänkte på berömmelse och ära.
<kodein> nåt har man ju lärt sig under windowstiden
<Krawlezt> realubot: För man kör root på sin server och vill irca?
<CasperN> nä, kör allt som root vetja, livet blir bättre då
<Krawlezt> Har flertal gånger ircat genom root, samt vet väldigt många som gör det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan ju ha en user på servern som kör Screen?
<CasperN> logga in som root och logga aldrig av
<Krawlezt> realubot, Ja, screen irssi som root = win :))
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Sudo -s <3
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu är jag till baka
<Philip5> swecarp: vart har du varit! :@
<haffe> sudo su som första rad i .bashrc
<swecarp> ätit man måste ha mat i bland Philip5
<kodein> alias sl='rm -r'
<Krawlezt> Vart är propus?
<kodein> eller kanske t.o.m. alias sl='rm -r *'
<Philip5> swecarp: mat som är så överskattat i linuxsammanhang
<haffe> kodein: Så att man lär sig?
<kodein> ja
<CasperN> hmm lite chokladsufflé skulle inte sitta fel
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla denna skärmdump http://i.imgur.com/kvIiC.jpg
<Krawlezt> Max 2veckor kvar tills jag har min dator!
<Philip5> swecarp: snyggt :)
<Philip5> swecarp: roligare att göra när man ser eller?
<swecarp> Philip5,  när man kör större sourc ruta så får man her även texten ser ut
<Philip5> swecarp: fast du har stavat fel på licensavtal
<swecarp> mycke roligare nu att jobba
<CasperN> karpmete? är det coolt?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är väl inget som hindrar att du har en user på din server om du ska köra Screen och grejer?
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Extremt fint, dock standard bakgrund?
<swecarp> Philip5,  fixat
<realubot> Jag trodde grundprincipen var att köra så få program som möjligt som root.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, men onödigt att skapa en user bara för att köra screen irssi.
 * CasperN förstod äntligen varför swecarp hade sitt nick :)
<swecarp> CasperN,  karpmete det är livet 6 månader om året det är så roligt
<swecarp> tack Krawlezt
<CasperN> jag har aldrig provat, men är inte karp en ganska livlös fisk, fast tung som satan
<kodein> cut the karp
<Krawlezt> Fan, Kubuntu är så fint!
<swecarp> karp det är en väldig god figter
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  det stämmer är kanon
<Krawlezt> swecarp, Mhm, dock gör det mig så fundersam :)
<Krawlezt> Kubuntu 11.10, Debian 6 eller Windows 7...
<CasperN> fula som fan är de iaf
 * CasperN fiskar bara fina fiskar
<Philip5> swecarp: vad säger du om digikam 2.6 beta2 då? spännande? längtar efter final?
<Krawlezt> Någon här inne som har Debian?
<swecarp> ja 2,6 hoppas jag på att det finns lite nya delar i längtar till final
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  har redan fixat bakgrunden till kubuntu 12,04 LTS kolla bildel http://i.imgur.com/tCzbE.jpg
<Krawlezt> Haha vad fin! :)
<Philip5> swecarp: när kommer luminence hdr 2.2.0 med svensk final-översättning då? ;)
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har bara 957 rader kvar att översätta så jag hoppas att om en månad så kommer du att få köra alpha 1
<Philip5> swecarp: du har nog också särskrivning där på hdr bilds skapare
<Philip5> hehe
<swecarp> vem som hels utom Philip5  får nöjet att vara testare av luminance 2.2.0
<swecarp> hehe
<CasperN> :P
<CasperN> verkar vara ett trevligt litet program
<Philip5> :P
<swecarp> Philip5,  det är jätte svårt att se exakt vad man gör när det är en massa html code och css delar
<CasperN> har det någon unik funktion som inte finns i andra oss program?
<Philip5> swecarp: kan jag förstå
<swecarp> funderar på att köra den delen på engelska
<swecarp> kommer att göra html raderna sist
<Philip5> CasperN: vilka andra program?
<phnom> Krawlezt: Ja
<CasperN> darktable, macrofusion, rawthereapee digikam osv
<Philip5> CasperN: finns inte många program för linux som gör vad lumiance gör
<Krawlezt> phnom, Vad svarade du på?
<Philip5> CasperN: de du räknade upp är inte motsvarande program
<phnom> Krawlezt: Om det var någon som körde Debian, obviously.
<CasperN> inte?
<Krawlezt> phnom, Aha, kan du printa ditt desktop?
<Krawlezt> Var länge sedan jag skådat ett sådant desktop.
<Philip5> CasperN: nope
<phnom> Jaha, nä, kör det inte som desktop. Har det på min linode.
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej.
<Philip5> CasperN: fast du får fråga swecarp vad som skiljer med luminence hdr och vad det är och de andra inte är
<Philip5> CasperN: han är bad ass på det som översätter programmet och allt
<swecarp> Philip5,  ligna dig lite jag har inte testat så mycket ännu men det är nog det enda jag vet som kan skapa HDR bild av 1 orginalbild
<CasperN> i mina ögon verkar det som att det bara slår samman bilder med olika exponeringar, samt ordnar exif data
<Philip5> swecarp: stämmer nog rätt bra med. i alla fall för linux
<swecarp> jus det CasperN  för att skapa en bild med skärpa i hela djupet
<CasperN> så den plockar ut ett antal exponeringar och slår samman automatiskt?
<swecarp> ja man kan slå samman med automatik samt justera hela skalan av normala inställningar för varje bild
<swecarp> ingen här som vill köpa en kanon bra bil
<swecarp> CasperN, fotar du
<CasperN> en del, men inget seriöst
<CasperN> swecarp byta bil??? :P
<swecarp> japp CasperN
<swecarp> jag fotar inte speciellt mycket men jag gillar att pula med redigerings program får ryck ibland och sitter i timmar och leker
 * CasperN byter gärna sin bil mot en 5D Mark III
 * Philip5 tar hellre en nikon D800
<swecarp> nikon d3s med en massa objektiv
<Philip5> swecarp: ska visa dig en grej om en stund :)
<swecarp> men jag är i grunden en canon människa
<Philip5> swecarp: varför inte en nikon D4 med en massa feta objektiv på en gång?!
<swecarp> ok Philip5  skall lägga in en anons på blocket
<Philip5> swecarp: gört
<CasperN> så högt som d3 kan jag inte värdera min bil
<CasperN> att byta den mot en d5 mark 3 vore att lura kameraägaren :P
<Philip5> hehe
<CasperN> en d800 vore en förlustaffär :D
<swecarp> nja jag får ett kamera hus med 2 objektiv tror jag
<haffe> Vet ni vad som vore häftigt?
<CasperN> i alla fall, darktable fixar också överdrivna hdr bilder :) och macrofusion gör det snygtt, och rawtherapee gör det säkert, men det kan jag inte påstå till 100% då jag diggar darktable mer
<Philip5> CasperN: men darktable använder väl bara en raw-bild och inte flera exponeringar till en?
<CasperN> hmm, du har nog rätt ja
<CasperN> därför man har batch export och macrofusion som gör det
<Philip5> CasperN: fast det verkar faktiskt som darktable har funktion för hdr även om jag inte testat det
<CasperN> jo, men inte att den slår samman
<CasperN> http://vimeo.com/32088731
<CasperN> det där skulle jag vilja ha inbyggt i darktable
<CasperN> macrofusion är bara ett frontend för enfuse
<CasperN> men väldigt vettigt
<CasperN> jag fick bilden av att Luminance HDR gör något liknande
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> CasperN: MacroFusion verkar inte finnas packat så jag slänger nog ihop ett paket av det och upp på min ppa :)
<CasperN> verkar väldigt nytt, men enfuse borde vara vanligt
<CasperN> http://panorama.dyndns.org/index.php?lang=en&subject=KImageFuser&texttag=KImagefuser
<CasperN> verkar finnas lite andra guin att välja på
<CasperN> http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrenfuse.php
<Philip5> CasperN: men det där programmet var nog gammalt och använder gamla kde3
<CasperN> lightroom plugin
<CasperN> något sånt för darktable vore som sagt najs
<johanbr> nån som har tips om en lättanvänd videoeditor? jag testade openshot men det verkade lite krångligt...
<CasperN> finns nog inget lättare än openshot
<CasperN> bit ihop och lär dig :)
<swecarp> johanbr,  kdenlive är rätt enkelt lätt att förstå
<Philip5> johanbr: testa pitivi då istället
<CasperN> annars är blender ett fint alternativ, men det tror jag inte du kommer gilla :)
<haffe> Hmmm.
<haffe> Varför har det plösligt ploppat upp massor av videoeditorer?
<johanbr> Philip5, har för mig jag hade nåt grundläggande problem med pitivi, kommer inte ihåg vad...
<johanbr> swecarp, tack, ska prova det
<johanbr> CasperN, aha! en openshot-expert?
<CasperN> neeeeej
<itmannen> johanbr,  Själv så använder jag kdenlive. Väldig bra och kraftfull progar med massor av möjligheter
 * CasperN springer
<Philip5> johanbr: annars är det nog det enklaste men kdenlive är min favorit men det är kanske mer krångligt än openshot om man nu tycker det är krångligt. har man hållit på lite med videoredigering så funkar de flesta rätt snarlikt
<swecarp> finns många funktioner i det ser kanske lite rörigt ut men funkar för mig har inte använt det på ett tag nu johanbr
<Philip5> swecarp: när kommer svenska översättningen av kdenlive då?!? ;)
<swecarp> alldrig Philip5  du kan ju kolla på hur i hvete man skall göra fattar inget hur hjag skall kunna översätta det
<itmannen> Youtube=kdenlive. Där finns det mesta att lära
<UbuntuNewbie> Hej helt ny med ubuntu och vill installera pokerstars klienten hur gör jag??  Har installerat wine... Tror jag :)
<Philip5> swecarp: är det svår engelska eller menar du att du inte vet hur du ska gå till väga som med luminence?
<itmannen> UbuntuNewbie, Tror gör man i kyrkan på söndagar mellan 11-12 :)
<CasperN> UbuntuNewbie: klicka på installfilen och välj att öppna med wine
<Philip5> UbuntuNewbie: för min del har jag ingen erfarenhet alls av den klienten eller pokerklienter förutom pokerth
<swecarp> sista alternativet gör som det står på sidan men får inget som gäller själva programmet
<UbuntuNewbie> Nej men den är nog installerad hur gör jag nu??  Har tankat exe filen
<UbuntuNewbie> Måste man skriva cmd för att göra allt??
<CasperN> nej, högerklicka bara på exe filen, "öppna med wine" eller något
<CasperN> och installera det
<swecarp> Philip5,  vad var det som du ville visa mig
<Philip5> swecarp: dröjer lite till... jobbar på saken ;)
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> swecarp: vad använder du för program till att översätta kdenlive? eller försöker med...
<swecarp> lokalize
<Philip5> har jag inte testat. har använt poedit men jag tror det även går att använda linguist
<UbuntuNewbie> Det funkade med högerclick!
<UbuntuNewbie> Rätt meckigt med helt nytt os...man är ju van vid windows!  Finns det nån bra väldigt basic youtube rulle med grunder?
<CasperN> bra, men det garanterar inte att wine kommer klara av att få pokerstars att fungera fullt ut
<UbuntuNewbie> Ok har sett lite filmer där folk spelar med ubuntu!
<CasperN> mjo, men det är inte säkert att senaste versionerna stöds
<UbuntuNewbie> Hur snabbt skall ubuntu vara?  Tycker inte det rullar på så snabbt
<UbuntuNewbie> Äldre hp laptop centrino med 1,5 i ram
<CasperN> tja, det beror ju på vad man jämför med
<CasperN> hur många processer du kör, vilka program du använder osv
<CasperN> du kan nog göra väldigt mycket för att vinna prestanda om du precis installerat ubuntu
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har ett litet problem vet du hur i helsike man får så att när man öpnar nytt program och har 2 skärmar så att det alltid öpnar på skärm1
<swecarp> Philip5,  fixade det
<swecarp> dax att ta en hund prommenad
<delhage> swecarp: vad har du för hund?
<Philip5> delhage: en collie tror jag
<delhage> ok
<itmannen> Philip5,  Vet du inte vad du har för hund ?
<Philip5> itmannen: jag har en Hund som heter johan som gör allt jag vill ;P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ok. Bra för dig
<itmannen> Nu dags för annat ett tag
<swecarp> itmannen,  det var jag som skulle gå med hundarna
<swecarp> delhage,  det är 2 collie jag har
<delhage> cool
<delhage> jag (eller tjejen) har en bichon havanais, lite mindre att hålla reda på ;)
<Krawlezt> Det där är inte ens ett ord, försök inte!
<delhage> det är knappt en hund end ;=
<delhage> ;)
<Buse> Tjenare killar
<delhage> ens*
<Buse> Jag är ny användare när det gäller ubuntu och kör med 11.10 och har MEGA problem
<Buse> framförallt med internet
<Krawlezt> Buse: Tell ous
<Buse> :P
<Buse> *Breath in*
<swecarp> philip är du färdig med det du skulle visa mig
<einand> dagens läxa, gå inte på udda möten med dina vänner. Slutar bara med att jag blir pressansvarig för DLD demostrationen som skall hållas nästa helg
<Buse> MEN
<Buse> Jag körde innan med windows 7, men har gått och funderat över Linux Ubuntu. Läste väldigt mycket och idag är jag en Linux använderare
<Philip5> swecarp: japp
<__Trullo> buse, stackare
<Krawlezt> Buse: Vart är problemet?
<Krawlezt> :))
<Buse> Jag märkte snabbt att internet är väldigt kasst så gjorde en TP test. Det visade sig att jag ligger på 0.5-1Mbit/ och skickar i 9Mbit
<swecarp> berätta nu Philip5
<Krawlezt> Buse: Vad har du för internet hastighet annars då?
<Krawlezt> Jag fick snabbare internet när jag gick över till Linux
<swecarp> delhage,  menar du att din tjej har en extra toffla
<swecarp> eller som vi säger någott lurvigt i änden på koplet
<delhage> hehe
<delhage> men hon är världens sötaste
<swecarp> ja dom blir som sina barn
<delhage> mm
<swecarp> nyser domn 1 gång så är man nästan påväg till vetrinären
<delhage> nja
<delhage> inte riktigt, men nästan ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/9358/selection015t.png
<Philip5> swecarp: ser du? :)
<Buse> Tjenare igen
<swecarp> ja
<Buse> Jo jag har en hastighet på 0.5-1Mb ner och 9.9 Upp men jag har 10/10 fiber.
<Krawlezt> Buse: Har du en annan dator? Isåfall testa hastigheten på den datorn.
<Philip5> swecarp: tråkigt va?
<Buse> hade 10/10 när jag körde windows 7 innan idag
<Krawlezt> Buse: Mjo men det kan ha hänt något just nu som gör att det är så?
<Krawlezt> Har du uppdaterat samt uppgraderat allting
<swecarp> ja jätte tråkigt men det är bra tt du testar så vi andra som kör final inte får problem
<Buse> uppdaterat allt och omstart
<Philip5> hehe
<Krawlezt> b§
<Buse> tog även bort Firestarter
<Buse> trodde det var den
<Krawlezt> Barre: Skriv "sudo apt-get upgrade" sen "sudo apt-get update", återkom om det hände något
<swecarp> men har du löst hur i helsike man gör för att översätta kdenlive
<Buse> men jag startade iof om ni precis dator hängde sig :P
<Buse> där var inget på Upgrade
<Buse> update var där några paketlistor på 142kb
<Buse> men ska kolla igen nu när jag har startat om det
<Krawlezt> Okej okej
<Buse> Krawlezt är du vass på Ubuntu?
<Philip5> swecarp: ja du öppnar kdenlive.pot filen och den är som ts-filen du har i luminence och så översätter du den till svenska och sparar den som en svensk språkfil med ändelsen po
<Krawlezt> Allt är relativt Buse :) Finns flera i denna kanal som kan mer men kan väl en del!
<Buse> bara för att jag har använt Windows i 15år så kommer jag inte att "inte orka lära mig" ubuntu tycker det är roligt att prova något nytt så jag vill bara ha en "stadig" kontakt/er som hjälper mig att inte gå över till windows igen :D
<swecarp> Buse,  då är du på rätt ställe det finns många som kan hjälpa till jag gjorde samma sak som du för 1 årsen ungefär och har inte ångrat mig
<Philip5> swecarp: nu laddade jag precis upp en uppdatering av mlt som är själva motorn för ljud och video-skapande som bl a kdenlive använder :)
<Buse> swecarp skönt att veta det :D
<Philip5> swecarp: snart på min ppa. buggfixar och stöd för några andra mediaformat och lite sånt
<swecarp> Philip5,  ligger den på din ppa
<Buse> nu har jag en rolig fråga.... jag gillar gambling, hur gör jag för att "modda" ubuntu med nya färger lite west coast custom på det hela?
<Buse> någon som har en förklaring till varför det ibland tar en jvla tid att komma in på Youtube och söka efter en film
<Krawlezt> Buse: Spelar du något?
<mosd> hallå
<mosd> kan man fråga om hjälp här eller
<swecarp> Philip5,  du är en ängel
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag kan inte hit kdenlive.pot
<Krawlezt> mosd, Självklart, dock har du redan frågat nyss så antar att det går bra.
<mosd> jo alltså jag installerade ubuntu för ca 2 dagar sedan och är helt kär i det. Dock så hänger min data sig ibland och då kan jag inte komma in utan måste installera om hela ubuntu. Försökte lägga in 12.04 och då hände datorn sig igen.
<Philip5> swecarp: om du laddar ner såsen för kdenlive så ligger den i kdenlive-0.8.2.1/po
<mosd> jag vill att ubuntu skall funka felfritt och smooth annars kan man ju lika gärna köra på windows
<Buse> Krawlezt jag gick över till ubuntu för att jag var trött på att spela :)
<Krawlezt> mosd: Tips från Krawlezt, använd inte 12.04 FÖRENS det är släppt.
<Krawlezt> Buse: Det gjorde jag för, 2år sedan :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  såsen ????? menar du sourse
<Buse> asg
<Krawlezt> Fungerade bra, började spela HoN istället.
<Krawlezt> Sen började jag programmera/webbutveckla mer i Linux miljö.
<mosd> okaej men varför hänger sig 11.10 ibland? Det hela börjar med att jag inte kan öppna program sakta men säkert blir den segare och fastnar
<Buse> Krawlezt och din ålder är?
<Philip5> swecarp: ja lite svensktslang för source code :)
<swecarp> ok jag är ju bara en guru i skapande
<Krawlezt> Buse: 16 om en vecka
<sparcm> kan någon hjälpa till med svenska tecken?
<mosd> startar jag om den så får jag upp en meny där jag kan välja hur jag skall starta ubuntu återställningsläge osv, när trycker på någon händer det inget utan den säger att jag skall trycka valfri tangent för att gå vidare och då ramlar jag tillbaka på 4 vals menym
<Buse> shit nu känner jag mig som en gammal gamer
<Krawlezt> sparcm: Menar du i IRC?
<Krawlezt> Buse: Dock har jag spelat CS 1.6 sedan länge sedan, spelade i hyfsad hög nivå! :)
<sparcm> nej i X
<Buse> Krawlezt: samma här
<Krawlezt> Buse: Jasså, realnick? :)
<Buse> Krawlezt: men tänkte kolla en sak med dig, vet du hur jag custom fixar färger och sånt trams på ubuntu
<sparcm> jag har inställt på svenska tecken men åäö funkar inte
<Buse> Krawlezt: gick under många nick men det jag använde när jag spelade på högnivå är Buse alt DILLIGAF
<Krawlezt> Buse: Hm, gnome-tweak-tools tror jag det heter.
<Buse> sparcm: ändrat det i tangentbords layout?
<sparcm> Buse, jo jag tycker jag har gjort det men det funkar inte
<Krawlezt> Buse: Aha, okej. Hm, ingen aning faktiskt. Dock är jag lite av den nya skolan. Började spela -07.
<Buse> sparcm: om vi tittar på tangentbords layout vad står där?
<Buse> Krawlezt: började 06 online men lirade 4år innan lan :)
<Krawlezt> Aha trevligt :)
<Krawlezt> Buse: Ett tips i Linux, använd google så mycket som möjligt. Om du inte hittar dit svar/lösning = Försök klura/lösa det på egen hand, sen frågar du här ;)
<sparcm> setxkbmap -query
<sparcm> rules:      evdev
<sparcm> model:      pc105
<sparcm> layout:     se
<Buse> det är det jag jobbar med :)
<sparcm> jag kör för tillfället lubuntu
<Buse> Krawlezt jo jag vet, men man är lite lat ibörjan
<Buse> Är det någon som vet varför det går seg att gå in på Youtube eller att man ska scrolla samtidigt som man är inne på Youtube?
<swecarp> Philip5,  1 rad i kdenlive översatt
<Philip5> swecarp: men du glömmer väl inte luminence?!? :O
<swecarp> nej då skall göra den först
<sparcm> Buse, har du något bra tips?
<Philip5> swecarp: du verkar ha blivit biten av översättardemonen :D
<Buse> sparcm: kör du 11.10?
<sparcm> yes
<Buse> sparcm: Tryck på hemknappen
<Buse> sparcm:  sök på tangentbordlayout
<sparcm> hmm... hemknappen?
<Buse> sparcm: upe tillvnster rund cirkel med tre prickar ser ut som en kaststjärna
<realubot> Grr.
<swecarp> ja det är roligt Philip5  kdenlive blir mitt nästa projekt
<swecarp> men då kostar det
<Buse> swecarp: vist fan du kör inte ubuntu utan lubuntu
<coffe> http://pastebin.com/nusztN7M   det jag knåpade ihop o python idag.. åsikter.. tips ?
<swecarp> Buse,  jag kör kubuntu
<sparcm> Buse, jag startade LXKeymap om det är det du menar
<Buse> sparcm: hade samma problem som dig fast med Ubuntu, och när jag gick in på Tangentbordlayout så flyttade jag svensak till toppen tog bort allt annat och  kryssade i "Använd samma layout för alla fönster"
<sparcm> men vill du att jag skall anända LXKeymap och sätta layouten? Jag har haft fungerande svenska tecken i flera år men jag gjorde väl något stom ställde till det
<Buse> sparcm: jag kan inte Kubuntu så vet ej om där är någon skillad
<Buse> :/
<sparcm> lubuntu
<Buse> du skrev kubuntu innan?
<sparcm> ok, ursäkta lubuntu skall det vara
<Buse> oki
<swecarp> Buse,  det var jag som skrew kubuntu
<Buse> GOT DAMNIT
<sparcm> har engelska menyer och hittar ingen tangentbordslayout
<Buse> ni heter ju NÄSTAN likadant :P
<sparcm> vet du vad processen heter som startar programmet?
<Buse> Om det är mig du menar så det enda jag vet är att det heter "Tangentbordslayout"
<sparcm> om du startar tangentbordslayout kan du då se vilken process som startas men ps -ef |grep layoutxxx
<sparcm> någon annan som har ett bra tips för svenska tecken?
<Philip5> swecarp: du kommer väl glömma bort att sova när du har så kul med översättningar
<swecarp> fan nu på minde du mig
<Philip5> jobbit
<realubot> The IT Man is back.
<realubot> He's back for revenge.
<itmannen> Tok :)
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Nu blir det kaffe!
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu kallar kudden
<Philip5> svikare
<swecarp> natti natti
<spacebug-> va smart jag är. Såg att Philip Johnsson skrivit en tweet. Tänkte "det vet jag ju vem det är, han vill jag följa". Sen kom jag på att det gör jag ju redan annars skulle jg ju inte sett det :/
<realubot> spacebug-: Skärp dig. Annars slänger vi ut dig ur kanalen. Så dum får man bara inte vara...
 * realubot skäms som en hund för spacebug- räkning.
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Nu blev du skraj va?
<spacebug-> skyller på min dunderförkylning och troliga feber (helt yr i skallen)
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är lugnt. ;)
<spacebug-> hehe
 * realubot drar spacebug- i benet lite.
<realubot> I'm pulling your leg.
<spacebug-> ho ho ho ;)
<Philip5> spacebug-: hehe
<marcelunilsson> hej jag undrar om det går att få programcentralen att gå smidigare, det tar ändå ett litet tag att starta den på min eee pc, går det att byta till mindra krävande skin eller nått? den är ju så flashig nu:P   har xubuntu 11.04
<Philip5> marcelunilsson: det vet jag inte men man kan ju alltid annars använda terminalen för sånt
<Philip5> det är minst flashigt :)
<itmannen> Terminnalen är guld värd
<marcelunilsson> Philip5: tru dat, jag brukar göra det
<spacebug-> marcelunilsson: i 12.04 är det mycket snabbare
<marcelunilsson> Philip5: men jag ska ge den till syrran
<marcelunilsson> Philip5: o jag tror inte hon kommer gå med på sånt
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: e den stabil än då?
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: och vettig att installera på en dator med lite kraft
<Philip5> marcelunilsson: nä det kanske inte är det mest användarvänliga
<spacebug-> nej den är i beta 1-stadiet än
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: känns lite kass o ge den till syrran då med, tänkte först jag skulle ha 10.04 på hennes, men xubuntu 11.04 funkade så bra på datorn(förutom programcentralen)
<itmannen> 12.04 har hag kört en längre tid utan några speciella problem. Och med dom senaste update är den både snabb och trygg. Enligt mig iaf
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: good to know!
<marcelunilsson> ska inte 12.04 släppas nu i april?
<spacebug-> 26:e april
<itmannen> Det stämmer
<marcelunilsson> och kommer det bli en lts?
<marcelunilsson> AWESOME!
<itmannen> Vem bryr sig om att det är LTS eller ej
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: brukar inte lts bli mer stabila?
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: eller e d jag som inte har kol
<spacebug-> LTS ska ju va mer stabil och dessutom bra för system där man inte vill installera om efter 18 månader
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: koll*
<itmannen> Nä men dom har längre support vad jag vet
<spacebug-> dessutom kommer 12.04 va LTS med fem år
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: så lts e bäst o ge till någon som inte är kunnig om datorer
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: great
 * itmannen gillar att uppdatera själv
<spacebug-> marcelunilsson: kan du vänta så ge henne 12.04 installerat
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: fyller år på tors så får bli att jag uppdaterar det till henne sen istället:D
<spacebug-> ok ;)
<itmannen> Och dist-upgrade fixar mycket i termianlen
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: går ju ändå att behålla alla program och filer
<spacebug-> mmm
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: hur menar du?
<marcelunilsson> just ja en fråga till, finns det nått bra program som autokompleterar när man skriver i latex?
<itmannen> Ganska trevligt att se utvecklingen av 12.04 sen alpha1 tills nu. En hel del har hänt under resans gång
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: säg att dom slopat unity?!?!
<spacebug-> hehe nä unity är det nya
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: konde ju hoppas
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: kunde
<itmannen> marcelunilsson,  Nope. men em det föträffliga verktygen MyUnity så fixar du till det snyggare
<spacebug-> dock kan du ju köra gnome-shell, gnome-shell-fallback, xfce, lxde, KDE och andra DE om du vill
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: precis, blir xfce för mig tror jag
<itmannen> Bla så döljs det när man inte anvnder det
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: vad döljs när man inte använder det?
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: menyn till vänster?
<itmannen> marcelunilsson,  Unitysidfältet
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: men det gör det väl i 11.04/10 med
<itmannen> Ok. Det visste jag inte
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: eller jag kanske fick fixa det genom kompiz
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: compiz*  , inte säker
<itmannen> Troligen :)
<itmannen> Och väldigt smidigt att kunna minska ikonstorleken
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: mjo kunde göra sånt i compiz
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: men kan man flytta den?
<marcelunilsson> itmannen: hatar o ha den till vänster
<spacebug-> det finns ett tillägg så man kan få den där nere tror jag. Dock är det en third-party-grej men ändå
<marcelunilsson> spacebug-: usch..... kommer inte köra unity ever, kanske på en surfplatta men inte på en dator
<marcelunilsson> hmmm musen slutade funka på en helt ny xubuntuinstallation, vad gör jag?
<marcelunilsson> hjälper inte att starta om
<marcelunilsson> äsch installerar väl om igen då...
<marcelunilsson> pallar inte pilla
<marcelunilsson> godnatt!
<marcelunilsson> tack för hjälp o svar o sånt!
<itmannen> Undara om jag ska ge mig i kast med att koppla in och testa min speciella Skype-telefonlur
<itmannen> Trådlös också vilket har sina fördelar
<itmannen> Hm. undrar vilka. Jag sitter ju nästan jämt vid datorn :)
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_effect http://www.biolitestove.com/CampStove.html
<CasperN> fräck
<itmannen> Det enda som har vett att gå är klockan. men den går desto fortare
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo!
<x_link> Philip5: Tack tack, du är min eviga fan!
<itmannen> Nu är det nog med detta. Adjö
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-07
<jo-erlend_> er det noen våkne i Sverige nå?
<jo-erlend_> jeg er ny kontaktperson for Ubuntu Norge og jeg har veldig lyst til å øke samarbeidet med Ubuntu Sverige. Jeg tror dere er flinkere enn vi er, så jeg er veldig åpen for å lære av dere. Dere er veldig velkomne til å bli med i #Ubuntu-no.
<spacebug-> jo-erlend_: jag är vaken men inte någon admin eller så för ubuntu sverige
<jo-erlend_> det er ikke det jeg ser etter. Det jeg ønsker, er sterke svenske Ubuntu-friker som kunne tenke seg å hjelpe oss når den store bølgen av nybegynnere kommer i Mai.
<jo-erlend_> dere ser ut til å ha et mye mer modent og avansert miljø enn vi har.
<spacebug-> ok. Stanna här tills fler vaknar så kan säkert personer som är mer insatta hjälpa till
<jo-erlend_> hvordan har utviklingen vært her i det siste to årene, vet du? Hos oss, har det blitt redusert.
<spacebug-> ingen aning tyvärr
<jo-erlend_> :)
<jo-erlend_> er det noen svenske "ubuntu kjendiser" jeg bør følge med på?
<spacebug-> som sagt, jag är ganska oinsatt :/
<jo-erlend_> nybegynner, eller bare ny i miljøet?
<johanbr> jo-erlend_, du kan titta på http://www.ubuntu-se.org/planet/
<jo-erlend_> johanbr, takker :)
<johanbr> jo-erlend_, jag tror det är ganska uppdelat i olika grupper... en del använder forumet mycket, en del använder irc, en del rapporterar buggar, ...
<johanbr> och de olika grupperna har inte så mycket kontakt
<jo-erlend_> ah. Det er problemet i Norge også.
<jo-erlend_> det er så mange nybegynnere som vil bidra, men som ikke tør fordi man ikke vet hvem vi kan kontakte. Vi bør dra i gang et "Experience Team" i samarbeid med Jono Bacon.
<jo-erlend_> har dere en bug tracker for "Svenske problemer"?
<itmannen> Godmorgon världen och dess tillfälliga besökare
<realubot> Good morning.
<andol> Jomentitta...
<andol> andol@idaho:~$ dig @8.8.8.8 www.facebook.com | grep status
<andol> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 12753
<kodein> kurage
<delhage> really?
<Barre> ahh... trodde det var ett lokalt problem här i riga, men då kan jag alltså sluta försöka koppa upp mig på min proxy hemma alltså...
<delhage> they killed it
<delhage> Barre: det är inte Lett att vara Est, men det är Balt
<andol> Njae, snarare lyckats trasa till det riktigt hårt på DNS-nivå :) För zonen www.facebook.com finns det två NS-servrar, glb{1,2}.facebook.com. Dessa gör gissningsvis någon balansering baserat på geoip eller dylikt. Hursom verkar de från ett stort antal ip ranges vilja returnera alla/många möjliga A-poster. Det verkar bli problem på UDP-nivå, men fixas på TCP-nivå. Tyvärr så fixar inte alla NS-servrar för zonen facebook.com att ...
<andol> ... svara på TCP-förfrågningar, vilket ställer till det för resolvers som vill falla tillbaks på TCP-uppslagningar.
<kodein> vem i hela världen kan man litauen på?
<Kimmen> I'm son hungary
<Kimmen> so*
<kodein> koka dig lite bulgar
<Kimmen> I think I have a can of Chile in the fridge
<Barre> delhage: badadish..... det gömmer sig en göteborgare även i dig :)
<kodein> jag hörde nog just den för första gången för runt 20 år sen
<Barre> kodein: försöker bara var snäll mot fabror delhage, karln är ju lika gammal som hjulet..
<andol> ...och nu verkar facebook har löst ovan beskrivna problem.
<kodein> andol: så nu slipper en miljon svenskar må dåligt en stund till
<phnom> kodein: Var det inte 4.5 miljoner?
<andol> kodein: Jo, men å andra sidan behöver ju nu folk komma på något nytt att skriva på twitter com? :)
<phnom> Tips på ett barcode-lib till php mottages tacksamt
<kodein> phnom: nja, det var bara en miljon som aktivt mådde dåligt av att inte fejsa
<kodein> andol: ranelid är ett säkert kort.
<phnom> kodein: Ah, ok.
<haffe> Hejsan.
<phnom> Hmm, någon som testat att lira spel i virtualbox? hur är 3dstödet?
<larsemil> god morgon god morgon
<larsemil> in med ice cream sandwich!
<larsemil> nom nom nom
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon!
<phnom> larsemil: Vilken device?
<larsemil> galaxy tab 10.1
<propus> Goddag!
<Kimmen> jag vill ha till min telefon =/
<Barre> tjenis
<Krawlezt> Jag vill ha min dator
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Gick det bra med distron som lätt läskig? Open något.
<itmannen> Letar som en tok efter vart jag ställer in vad som ska hända när jag trycker på pwerknappen
<haffe> Ni kan få hacka in Android 4.0 på min HTC hero.
<kodein> an hero
<propus> itmannen: power manager ?
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Nja. Openartist finns bara för 64-bitars. Och det får jag inte att funka i oracle VM
<larsemil> phnom: och rappare blev det!
<itmannen> propus,  Hittar inget sådant
<larsemil> itmannen: gentoo då?
<Krawlezt> propus: Hej! Länge sen..
<propus> itmannen: brukar vara under screensaver
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jo det funkade fint att få in. Men har inte huttit testa så mycket ännu
<propus> Krawlezt: tjena :). jepp!läget?
<itmannen> propus,  Jo jag vet. men icke
<propus> itmannen: skumt..
<itmannen> propus,  Instämmer
<Krawlezt> propus: Jadå, är sjuk och trött. Ska vara med på Metropol idag också..
<propus> Krawlezt: okej.. de sög ju.. ;-/ krya på dig :) metropol?? vad är de?
<itmannen> Aha. Skärmsläckaren är borttagen i 11.10
<coffe> kolla hur din dator reagerar om u du drar ut sata kabeln till hårddisken *Check*
<Krawlezt> propus: Tackar :) Metropol är en radiostation. Ska dit med en kompis som ska starta en radiokanal och vi ska sitta där och prata med nåon skvallerfjortis.
<propus> Krawlezt: aha.. de lät ju "roligt" :D
<Krawlezt> Hehe, kommer också få mitt proteintillskot så åker lätt med :)
<Krawlezt> Det är någon "Kändis" vi ska snacka med, ska se vad hon heter.
<itmannen> Men man kan installera Xscreensaver.  Då får man tillbaka en skärmsläckare i 11.10
<propus> Krawlezt: okej =)
<Krawlezt> Sanna Bråding, hon ska jag träffa. Låter skit kul!
<propus> Krawlezt: okej ligg med hennefrån mig :D
<Krawlezt> propus: Ska käka middag och skit med henne ;)
<Krawlezt> Jag, min vän och hon.
<Krawlezt> http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=2842&artikel=4962186
<larsemil> jag gillar gurgin
<Krawlezt> propus: Förövrigt, har det gått dåligt med det vi pratade om förr.
<propus> Krawlezt: jaså.. tråkigt atthöra :-/
<speedxcore> Tips på bra program för att previewa raw filer
<speedxcore> .nef från en nikon
<Krawlezt> Är det bättre med ett Nvidia kort eller ett ATI grafikkort när man kör Linux?
<itmannen> Nvidia är alltid bättre
<phnom> Nvidia
<Krawlezt> Hm, propus du hade rätt
<phnom> Sist jag hörde nåt iaf
<haffe> Det var nog rätt många år sedan.
<Krawlezt> Jag har kört ATI i Linux i säkert 3år, fungerade bra men har hört flertal som har haft problem med ATI.
<phnom> haffe: Möjligt, har ATI kommit ikapp igen?
<Krawlezt> Ikapp vad?
<haffe> Drivrutiner.
<phnom> Intel, eftersom de var de två vi pratade om.
<phnom> ...
<haffe> Jag tror på matrox.
<phnom> Jag är iofs också intresserad av vilket som funkar bäst, är på g att köpa nytt.
<madbear> phnom: jag har sån här 560ti eller nåt
<madbear> det funkar väl bra
 * Krawlezt äter sin hemgjorda Apelsinkrokant tårta med Chocklad
<phnom> Tänkte köpa ett GIGABYTE GEFORCE GTX 560 OC 1GB
<haffe> Kolla på phoronix
<haffe> De brukar testa sådant.
<coffe> kan någon inforera min granne om att inte dricka vattnet i badkaret när hon badar ?
<kodein> varför behöver du lägga dig i det?
<itmannen> coffe,  Hur vet du detta ?
<Krawlezt> Säger som itmannen
<coffe> har mitt arbetsrum vägg i vägg med deras badrum. å jag hörde hon fick 2 kallsupar å höll på att kräkas.
<itmannen> Snacka om offtopic :D
<Krawlezt> Hahah coffe
<Krawlezt> Ring 112 och säger att hon håller på att drunkna
<Krawlezt> och säg*
<itmannen> Ta bort glaset från väggen så hör du mindre
<coffe> nej för fan .. hon slog sig för någon vecka sedan .. stampade i golvet å skrek å säkert 30 min.. helt ok om man slår sig .. men inte halv 1 på natten
<kodein> jag har också haft lustiga grannar
<coffe> det är iofs grannes tjej
<kodein> som han som körde ångestskrik flera gånger per natt så att alla i hela huset klagade
<coffe> fy
<kodein> det blev väl iofs bättre efter att jag började skrika tillbaks att han för helvete skulle hålla käft
<kodein> men jag var väl ingen idealgranne heller just då, förstås
<coffe> <-- är det..
<itmannen> och här är det så tyst att man tror den är dödens väntrum
<itmannen> *det
<kodein> var ju grannar då som gick runt för att ta reda på vem det var som spelade musik på hög volym kl 6 varje morgon, så...
<Krawlezt> kodein, Det gjorde mina grannar med, men dom hittade aldrig mig ;)
<kodein> de hade väl iofs fel på klockslaget för att jag skulle bekänna mig skyldig. de sa väl runt kl 3 på nätterna, och det fanns ju studentajävlar som hade efterfest då flera gånger i veckan
<kodein> men nu så bor jag inte i ett studenthus längre, så jag och mina grannar sköter vårt utan att inkräkta på varandras sinnesfrid
<Krawlezt> Titta vad Krawlezt har hittat: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=652800
<kodein> Krawlezt: det ser ut som en skräm
<Krawlezt> Billig, bra upplösning, bra märke, bra storlek = win
<Krawlezt> Vad är fel med den?
<Krawlezt> Förutom att det är 75hZ
<kodein> jaha, benq är ett bra märke nu? vad tiderna förändras ;)
<kodein> men den är säkert helt klart prisvärd. I alla fall om man är nöjd med TN-panel
<Krawlezt> kodein: Ja, benq är ett bra märke :)
<Krawlezt> Vad är TN-panel?
<Krawlezt> 21,5" gör mig lite fundersam
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD#Types <-- här kan du läsa lite om de olika typerna av lcd-panel
<kodein> problem med TN är för mig personligen att de funkar ruskigt dåligt vridna ett kvarts varv, man får ont i ögonen ganska omgående
<Krawlezt> Finns det ens 21,5"? Låter väldigt orimligt med en halv. 21 vet jag finns.
<Krawlezt> Förstod ingenting
<derfian> Varför är det orimligt?
<Krawlezt> derfian: Att det är 21,5", låter konstigt i mina öron?
<kodein> det finns en hel hög med 21,5"-skärmar bara i kompletts listning
<Krawlezt> Okej, så det inte var något konstigt som gjorde att den skärmen var så billig.
<Krawlezt> Fan, dock har jag egentligen inte råd med den där skärmen..
<kodein> den finns nog kvar tills du anser dig ha råd, gissar jag.
<Krawlezt> Hoppas det jag med
<larsemil> jag gillar inte benq skärm
<larsemil> har en sådan och en dell och dellskärmen är typ en miljon gånger bättre
<haffe> Hur kass är egentligen PVA gentemot IPS?
<kodein> *måttar med händerna*
<haffe> Så säg 15.
<kodein> det låter rimligt
<haffe> Kanske 16.
 * phnom beställde en http://www.dustinhome.se/philips-273e3lhsb-27-wide-tft-led-black/product/5010597313?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa idag
<haffe> Bra för phnom
<haffe> Det verkar vara en TN.
<phnom> Antaligen
<haffe> Jag hittade en 24" Dell för 2800:-
<CasperN> om ändå IPS vore lika snabba som TN
<phnom> Beställde den i blindo, så förhoppningsvis har recensenterna rätt.
<haffe> Fast jag känner inte riktigt att blåsa de pengarna just nu.
<derfian> Har någon en fräsch 12.04 installerad och kan se om python-apt är installerat och om något beror på det?
<CasperN> hmm ska det inte va 2560x1440 upplösning på 27"?
<phnom> CasperN: Hur menar du?
<CasperN> eller är det bara ett fåtal som är det, och en större mängd på 30"
<CasperN> läste specen på skärmen du beställde och såg att det var 1920x1080
<CasperN> trodde att det var standard med högre, men så såg jag sedan att det inte alls var så
<CasperN> iaf verkar de flesta TN 27" vara i HD upplösningen
<CasperN> och endel IPS 27" i högre
<CasperN> hmm, verkar inte vara någon TN i högre upplösning
<CasperN> kanske samma paneltillverkare bakom alla skärmarna :)
<chees_> g day
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Samma upplösning, större skärm.
<chees_> kassö'
<kodein> asså hallåååå ba, dårå
<derfian> Ingen som visste om python-apt? :-(
<CasperN> derfian: enda hjälp jag kan ge är att hänvisa hit http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/python/
<CasperN> och där står det med
<derfian> CasperN: tack
<CasperN> fast vet inte om det står att det är som standard alltså, men det kanske någon mer insatt vet vart man kan läsa
<ePax> Kan man kolla med nrpe om hosten använder eth0 eller tap0 samt samtidigt att printa external ip?
<madbear> någon som vill investera i en jävligt lovande spelutvecklare?
<madbear> <- :P
<CasperN> madbear: paradox utökar i skövde just nu, du kan ju ringa dem
<madbear> men jag vill inte ha jobb
<madbear> vill ha cash i mängder
<CasperN> mjo, men de gör ju lite sånt också
<realubot> Någon som vill investera i en jävligt lovande software developer?
<realubot> <- :)
<madbear> realubot: T_T
<phnom> madbear: Ubisoft i Malmö sökte massa folk för ett litet tag sen ;)
<ePax> ehm
<madbear> håller på med ett asbra spel nu
<madbear> snart kommer betan och ni har chansen att få testa!
<madbear> :P
<phnom> woooo
<ePax> Har 2 ubuntus... och när jag använder remote desktop viewer från ena så får jag us tangentbord. Men ingen har us tangentbord. Någon som vet vad problemet kan vara?
<realubot> phnom: Han vill ju inte ha jobb. Han vill ha stålar.
<madbear> xactly
<phnom> Jaha, lycka till med det. ^^
<realubot> ePax: Det låter som om du har skadat BIOS kontrollfunktion för tangentbord. Jag har läst om någon som gjorde likadant. Det var inget annat att göra än att slänga hela datorn. Tyvärr...
<phnom> madbear: Du kommer m.a.o. sluta som realubot, hänga här hela dagarna och försöka lura folk att slänga sina burkar.
<madbear> nej inga problem phnom
<realubot> ePax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749145
<madbear> phnom: är snart klar med kexjobbet så jag lär väl börja knega ...
<madbear> men gärna att man får nåt kul gjort innan så att man kanske kan halka in på spelutveckling
<phnom> madbear: Sweet
<phnom> Google play wtf?
<madbear> gör ju spel nu bara för att mitt kexjobb innebär en jävla massa opengldret
<madbear> så blev tvungen att lära mig det
<phnom> madbear: Hmm, vart bor du?
<madbear> karlstad
<realubot> ePax: Om du startar från CLI med rdesktop -k sv_se eller något.
<ePax> realubot: Ok. Ska kolla det.
<phnom> madbear: Kay
<realubot> ePax: rdesktop -k sv_se server:port
<madbear> är det inte typ -k swedish tillåmed
<madbear> va ett tagsen jag hade strul med didär
<madbear> phnom: dårå?
<realubot> ePax: "The default keyboard map depends on the current locale (LC_* and LANG environment variables). If the current locale  is  unknown, the default keyboard map is en-us (a US English keyboard).
<realubot> "
<realubot> ePax: Där har du kanske förklaringen till att du får en-us.
<ePax> realubot: kanske det
<realubot> ePax: Kolla i: ls -l $HOME/.rdesktop/keymaps
<realubot> ePax: Det ska nog vara sv-se
 * realubot ser fram emot att madbear blir klar med exjobbet så han har tid att sitta här och lura folk att slänga sina datorer.
<realubot> Det ska blir skönt att inte behöva dra hela lasset själv.
<madbear> hihihi
<realubot> madbear: Jag missade Veckans bort igår. Det går bli till att titta i kväll.
<realubot> *Veckans brott
<madbear> samma typ
<madbear> om jag har tid
<madbear> spelet tar sån tid nu
<realubot> Vad går spelet ut på? Är det det där matematik-spelet?
<haffe> Kan du programmera madbear
<madbear> nej fan realubot
<madbear> ja jag tror det haffe
<haffe> Då borde det väl bara vara att sätta igång och göra spel.
<madbear> sen när läser du? :P
<madbear> jag gör ju spel nu
<madbear> det + exjobb i openGL!
<madbear> :D
<phnom> Tog just bort en gigantisk loggfil från en full partition, men df -h rapporterar fortfarande att disken är full, kan man tvinga den att räkna igen?
<HeMan> phnom: om något program har filen öppen så raderas den inte
<phnom> HeMan: Durh, såklart...
<phnom> TAck
<HeMan> phnom: eller om det finns någon hård länk till den filen
<HeMan> någon som kör en HA NFS-server mha gfs2?
 * realubot går runt och skramlar med insamlingsbössan för att samla in pengar åt madbear.
<realubot> Skänt en slant till en fattig developer!
<Snake1> Tja nån som sysslat med KVM och Virt manager?
<Snake1> har lite trubbel med att få till min host att använda statisk ip addressering, och sedan komma åt tex google.se och andra maskiner inom mitt LAN range
<Snake1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1637481 är detta enda sättet?
<itmannen> realubot, Slant. varsågod
<itmannen> Festligt värre att lura dom win-users man hjälper. Man ladda hem ubuntu_skin_pack_8_0 och installerar. Då kommer deras win att se ut som Oneiric Ocelot :)
<itmannen> Fast det är win i botten
<itmannen> Efter detta så kanske dom slutar ringa och tjata om hjälp i tid och otid
 * itmannen är ovanligt smart
<HeMan> Snake1: brygga ihop dina gästers nät med din host så är det precis som vanlig med nätet
<HeMan> Snake1: dvs dom sitter på samma "switch" då
 * realubot räcker över itmannens osynliga slant till madbear. Varsågod. Gör ditt spel.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag gav bort min sista femma som egentligen skulle vara till kollekten på söndag
<itmannen> Fy för den lede vad jag är mätt. Arabisk ocra med ris.
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad jag ska äta till middag.
<HeMan> realubot: våfflor?
<realubot> HeMan: Varför?
<realubot> Jag känner för något köttigt.
<HeMan> realubot: för att det är gott?
<HeMan> realubot: då äter man förslagsvis kött!
<nighter> itmannen: coolt funkar det där skin pack bra?
<realubot> HeMan: Det är för krångligt att laga till.
<realubot> HeMan: Max 5 min i köket.
<nighter> det man kommer sakna är linux prompten.
<HeMan> realubot: rostbiff är färdigt, bara goffa i sig
<nighter> får man väl slänga in cygwin också då.
<realubot> HeMan: Ja, men det är för dyrt. Glöm inte att du snackar med ett soc-fall nu.
<HeMan> realubot: dumpsterdiving ftw!
<itmannen> nighter,  Japp. testa i en Oracle Virtualbox
<realubot> Ja, om man skulle rota lite i soptunnorna utanför butiken för att se om man hittar något ätbart.
<itmannen> realubot, :D
<spacebug-> haha, jag läste lite rader här och var och då blev det skumt. Läste nått om våfflor, kött och sen "prova det i virtualbox" ;)
<win7bittin> voffelkoett.iso
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är bara den där HeMan som snackar offtopic igen.
<spacebug-> ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  det kom från rätta en :)
<realubot> itmannen: Hehe.
<itmannen> Jag är trött så jag slår snart pannan i tangentbordet. dessa sena nätter är inte bra för en gammal man. Tur jag snart ska åka ut och rasta en jycke så jag piggnar till.
<itmannen> Och inte blir man piggare av att vara tokmätt
<Larre> så det finns en svensk ubuntu kanal också
<kodein> var?
<Larre> nu var du rolig va?
<kodein> nån gång ska man väl börja
<Larre> hähä
<Larre> får man support här eller det är bara chat på skoj här inne?
<kodein> folk kan nog tänkas hjälpa till ifall de har lite tid över, i alla fall
<Larre> okej
<CasperN> ställ bara frågan så hjälper någon dig om de kan svaret
<Larre> jag har ju en dator med ubuntu och en med win7. samba-nätverk mellan dessa har funkat hur bra som helst. Men nu verkar min router ha pajat, och datorerna är direkt inkopplade i min switch. Nu kan inte datorerna hitta varandra. Och jag vet att t.ex. två windowsdatorer hittar varandra när de är kopplade i en switch. Så man tycker de borde kunna gå att få det att funka på nått sätt
<win7bittin> Jag vill ta databilen till e-Werk :( måste det vara 27 dagar kvar :/
<itmannen> detta leker jag med nu i Oracle Virualbox. http://i.imgur.com/D6Wfn.png
<Larre> *dräggel* fan vad snyggt skrivbord itmannen
<CasperN> itmannen: på rätt spår :)
<win7bittin> CasperN, fast är mer elajt o kompilera upp allt själv med emerge
<itmannen> CasperN,  Nja. Jag bara testar lite vad det är för något
<HeMan> äh, ska man vara elajt så är det väl buildroot eller lfs som gäller?
<itmannen> Nä mina vänner. Nu måste jag åka ut på samhället
<nighter> Nä då bygger man allt får scratch själv!
<CasperN> lfs== ny distro för varje användare som klarar manualen
<HeMan> jag har faktiskt varit med och gjort en "intern" distro på ett företag
<HeMan> inte roligt
<kodein> lfsfs
<phnom> Jag gillar prioriteringarna hos Microsoftanvändare, http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-studio/suggestions/2623017-add-some-color-to-visual-studio-11-beta
<phnom> More colors!
<phnom> "Function over form, not form over function. We write code here. I look for coloured icons, not pixelated shapes."
<andol> phnom: Tja, oavsett så är det ju positivt ifall man både kan ha och äta tårtan? :)
<phnom> andol: Kanske ska tillägga att jag tog fel länk, den här idén var by far den mest upvoteade förslaget till kommande versioner av VS :P
<phnom> Här är listan: http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-studio
<andol> Ofan
<phnom> Ehr, mest upvoteade i heta förslag listan iaf >_>
<phnom> Totala toppförslaget låg visst med +1000 röster :P
<Philip5> swecarp: bra att du dök upp!
<Philip5> swecarp: behöver att du testar en grej asap!
<Philip5> swecarp: har du uppdaterat till kde 4.8.1 idag?
<swecarp> Philip5,  vadå behöver du hjälp
<swecarp> nej ingen uppdat i dag
<Philip5> men du kör kde 4.8?
<swecarp> var presis på väg att kolla efter upp dateriingar
<swecarp> 4,8
<Philip5> ok för det har kommit
<swecarp> jag läste det
<Philip5> tänkte du skulle få uppdatera och sedan kolla om digikam kraschar för dig eller funkar efter update
<Philip5> håller på med en fix och vet inte om digikam kraschar eller bara funkar lite sämre efter update utan fix
<swecarp> har den krashat för dig
<Philip5> nej jag kör ju inte den som ligger uppe utan betan
<Philip5> betan är lite annorlunda
<swecarp> ja vist ja
<swecarp> ok kör upp datering
<Philip5> gör det. det tar nog en liten stund för det är ju lite att uppdatera
<swecarp> går och tar ett bloss på balkongen
<Philip5> gör det
<realubot> Det var ett jävla tjat om Digikam.
<realubot> Vad är det som är så märkvärdigt med det programmet?
<Philip5> är skitbra
<Philip5> och lite speciellt
<realubot> Som jag då.
<Philip5> realubot: men sånt förstår du nog inte som varken gillar att hålla på med foto eller kör kde ;)
<swecarp> tillbaka
<Philip5> swecarp: har du uppdaterat och startat om hela kde?
<swecarp> Philip5,  du vet den där buggen som kurden skrev lösning om på forumet är den fortfarande aktiv jag råkar numer ut för den har kört fixen men den funkar inte
<realubot> Philip5: Nej. Jag sysslar inte med foto eller KDE. Det stämmer.
<realubot> KDE struntar jag i men foto hade varit roligt att vara duktig på...
<Philip5> swecarp: har inte kollat men jag tror nästan den är kvar. buggen är i QT och inte i själva kde
<realubot> Man kan ju plugga ihjäl sig på nätet: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-bsd-documentations.html
<Philip5> realubot: skaffa en systemkamera då. kul att greja med
<swecarp> nej håller på att instalera tänk på att jag kör en gammal p4 med 1g ram'
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> swecarp: lär ta lite tid för din dator att packa upp alla paket och få den på plats
<swecarp> japp den är lite seg för att inte tala om min laptop 254mb ram 30g hd
<realubot> Philip5: Vad har du för kontonummer då? Jag behöver det när jag beställer.
<realubot> Philip5: Hur ksa jag hinna bli duktig på fotografering? Jag ska lära mig Linux, datorkommunikation, programmering e.t.c.
<swecarp> realubot,  det är bara att fota och testa så fort man är ledig
<realubot> swecarp: Du kan köpa en 12" Acer-laptop för ca 3000 kr som är mycket bättre än den du har nu.
<realubot> swecarp: Fotografering är ju en hel vetenskap. Det tar en evighet att bli duktig. Och att försörja sig på plåtandet är bara att glömma...
<swecarp> ok Philip5  betalar du men jag vill ha 15" skärm
<Philip5> swecarp: beställde lite nytt kul fotogrejs idag. färgfilm att sätta framför blixtarna för att kunna sprida färgat ljus eller ljus i färgskala som solen eller olika typer av lampor :)
<Philip5> realubot: men du som är så bra är väl inte bara begränsad till att lära dig bara de där grejerna
<realubot> swecarp: En laptop är aldrig prisvärd.
<swecarp> Philip5,  färgat tunt papper funkar lika bra det tipset har jag fått av en som fotar profisonellt
<Philip5> swecarp: 15'' skärm? det är väl inte så mycket. kör du bärbart bara eller?
<swecarp> det lutar åt att få i hop pengar till en stationär med 24" skärm
<Philip5> swecarp: det kan det göra men det suger mer kraft från själva ljuset och ger mindre styrka i blixten än färgad plastfilm
<realubot> swecarp: Mm, jag tror 22" är mest prisvärda. 24" är nog fortfarande lite "lyx". Det är ju alltid en skärmstorlek som är "standard".
<realubot> För ett år sedan var det 22" i.a.f.
<swecarp> Philip5,  var inne på att köra den här gamla som en server för att spara filer på det är derför jag funderar på en laptop
<realubot> Allt över standard-storlek kostar ju relativt mycket om man ser till hur mycket skärm/krona man får.
<realubot> Philip5 har en superdator.
<realubot> swecarp: Är du arbetslös eller köper du fotogrejer för pengarna?
<swecarp> jag jobbar men har det kärvt med pengar skulle behöva ett extra jobb som ger svarta pengar
<realubot> Jag kommer inte köpa en ny dator på år och dar men när jag gör det så lutar det mot en helt passivt kyld stationär dator.
<realubot> swecarp: Om du jobbar och har kärvt med pengar så låter det som om du har för stora utgifter.
<Philip5> swecarp: brukar du videofilma någon med din canon?
<swecarp> aldeles för stora utgifter
<swecarp> Philip5,  d450 har inte någon film funktion
<Philip5> åhå
 * spacebug- har en 30" IPS-skärm för 10k. Kommer aldrig mer köpa annat än IPS
<realubot> Jag hade nog kunnat spara 10 000 kr/månad om jag hade haft ett jobb med 25 000 kr i lön.
<realubot> *25 000 kr före skatt
<realubot> Det var någon i USA som hade skutit sin fru med en canon.
<swecarp> mitt problem är att jag har bott i hus och nu bor jag i lägenhet men har inte lyckats säja huset så det är dubbla hyreskostnader samt att jag har lite annat som belastar ekonomin hårt
<realubot> Aj, aj.
<swecarp> dax att starta om datorn efter uppdatering
<Philip5> swecarp: woohooo
<realubot> Surt att behöva lägga så mycket av lönen på räkningar.
<swecarp> Philip5,  återkommer snarẗ́
<Philip5> oki
<realubot> Det är nästan mer surt än att inte ha någon lön.
<swecarp> fogden tar 6000 varjemånad hyra 8000 lån på huset 5000
<Philip5> jobbigt att ha fogden efter sig
<realubot> Ja, usch.
<realubot> Men varför har karln en hyra på 8 papp?
<Philip5> och på ett hus. de brukar man ju äga
<realubot> Det låter mycket. Bor han på Östermalm?
<realubot> Philip5: Nej. Lån på huset 5 000 kr? Hyran var väl på hans nya lägenhet?
<Philip5> ingen aning
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tack
<Philip5> kan du testa att starta digikam från konsolen nu?
<Philip5> som om den startar alls
<Philip5> och sedan visa vad du har in components information i digikam
<realubot> swecarp: Varför säljer du inte huset?
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/niW1n.png
<Philip5> swecarp: men den startar i alla fall?
<swecarp> realubot,  skulle förlora 300000 på att sälja det
<swecarp> men har presis fått et ut hyrt så jag får hoppas att det löser sig
<Philip5> swecarp: vad säger fogden om att du har det kvar om de är och rycker i dina andra pengar?
<realubot> swecarp: Aha.
<Philip5> swecarp: realubot köper säkert huset av dig till det pris du önskar så det är bara att begära så hostar han upp
<swecarp> huset kan jag ha kvar då jag enligt dom kan betala med pengar som dom drar
<swecarp> realubot,  kanon läge kan få den svindlande hasstigheten av 2mb adsl där
<Philip5> swecarp: aha, låter ju som de går att snacka med då och inte bara gör livet surt så mycket de kan
<Philip5> swecarp: nu laddade jag precis upp updates för kde 4.8.1 så digikam använder nyare versioner av libraw och exiv2 :)
<Philip5> bara så du vet ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: tack för att du kollade och testade det där
<swecarp> utsikt från huset http://i.imgur.com/WKd6g.jpg
<Philip5> swecarp: trevlig vy men vad sitter fokus på?
<Philip5> swecarp: skulle också croppat bort bilen eller komponerat bilden utan biltak
<swecarp> igen stans hadde inte bild komponerings kunskaperna då
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> Philip5,  det är en ren bild o behandlad skickar snart upp en av mina snyggast bilder
<realubot> swecarp: Var ligger huset då?
<swecarp> nossebro ca 8 mil från göteborg
<Philip5> swecarp: brukar du gps-tagga dina bilder när du är ute och fotar så där? om du råkar ha en mobil med gps så funkar de bra att samköra
<Philip5> lite kul att göra i digikam sedan så man kan kolla sina bilder på google map :)
<realubot> swecarp: Varför bor du så dyrt? 8 000 kr/månad i hyra är inte billigt. Måste du bo på Östermalm?
<swecarp> nej men jag har testat att löägga in dom på kartan i digikam Philip5
<realubot> Du borde kunna komma ner i 4-5 000 kr.
<realubot> Philip5: Du kan köpa swecarp hus.
<realubot> Du har jobb och pengar.
<realubot> Köp loss swecarp nu så han slipper problemet med huset.
<swecarp> realubot,  helt ny renoverad hyreslägenhet  och hyrorna i alingsås är höga
<realubot> Vem bor i Nossebro?
<Philip5> swecarp: det är faktiskt kul att logga sin fotorunda med gpsen i sin mobil och sedan samköra gps-loggen med bilderna man tog så ser man vart på kartan i digikam :)
<realubot> Och framförallt varför?
<Philip5> realubot: du ska upptäcka nossebro och flytta dit. de behöver en skarp kille som du
<realubot> swecarp: Det måste vara en stor lgh. Typ en fyra?
<swecarp> ville bo på lndet realubot
<swecarp> trea 80kvm
<realubot> Philip5: Jag tror jag är lite för skarp för Nossebro.
<Philip5> realubot: du kan inte tacka nej så där när de behöver dig
<realubot> Jag ska inte flytta till Nossebro. Jag har mitt HQ i Göteborg.
<Philip5> nossebro kanske är lite som smalleville och du kan bli deras stålman
<realubot> realubot opererar från Göteborg.
<realubot> swecarp: Dock så är 8 papp mycket för en trea på 80 kvm.
<realubot> Minst 2-3 000 för mycket säger jag.
<swecarp> realubot,  jag jobbade i gbg  hissing island 'när jag flyttade till nossebro
<realubot> swecarp: Vad jobbar du med då om man får fråga?
<swecarp> ja det stämmer realubot
<realubot> Nu alltså. Inte då.
<realubot> Vad är det som stämmer? Att man får fråga?
<swecarp> jag jobbar på hedinbbil som reservdelsman numera är jag i borås skall försöka flytta dit men får se hur det går
<realubot> swecarp: Ja, ja, det har du nog sagt förut.
<realubot> Vad gör en reservdelsman? Lagar du bilar eller beställer och säljer du reservdelar?
<swecarp> beställer delar samt säljer
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> DÃ¥ kan du mycket om reservdelar.
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/8K8D0.jpg ny bild som jag är väldigt nöjd med
<realubot> swecarp: Ja, den var riktigt snygg.
<swecarp> har jobbat med reservdelar till bilar sedan 1981
<realubot> Det skulle kunna vara en snygg bakgrundsbild till Skrivbordet om den hade varit i högre upplösning.
<realubot> Helst skulle man retuschera bort skadorna på blomman också.
<swecarp> vänta jag har orginal bilden någon stans
<realubot> swecarp: Oj, oj. Sedan 1981.
<swecarp> japp realubot  då för står du att jag är gammal
<realubot> Ja, du spelar i samma division som itmannen.
<realubot> Jag är ganska gammal jag också.
<realubot> 30+
<realubot> Det är mer än många andra här.
<swecarp> nästa år är det 50 för mindel
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> itmannen är nog 55-60
<Hoxx> en bekant har lite problem med ubuntu i starten, ubuntu logon med .... dom 4 prickarna ligger i bakgrunden och i övre vänstra hörnet ligger nån terminal liknande ruta och väntar...hur får man den att starta igen?
<realubot> Hoxx: Har det alltid varit så eller har problemet dykt upp efter några veckor/månader?
<swecarp> philip finns dina uppdateringar tillgängliga nu
<Hoxx> det hände nu ikväll när han startade
<realubot> Hoxx: Ok, kanske en uppgradering som har skapat problemet då?
<Hoxx> realubot: kan vara, jag frågade inte det..hmm
<realubot> Hoxx: Jag antar att ni har testat att starta några ggr?
<Hoxx> realubot: jo han har testat starta om, samma problem
<realubot> Hoxx: Han kan ju alltid testa att starta med några olika boot-parametrar. noacpi, noapci, nomodeset m.m.
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det hjälper men det skadar ju inte att testa.
<swecarp> realubot,  så du är från gbg
<Hoxx> så där i "terminalen" som hoppar opp skriver han bara nåt av de kommandona? vad gör dom kommandona?
<realubot> swecarp: Japp. Jag är född och uppväxt här.
<realubot> Hoxx: Nej.
<realubot> Hoxx: boot-parametrar lägger man till i Grub efter raden där det står vilken kärna som man bootar.
<Hoxx> realubot: ok
<realubot> Hoxx: FÃ¥r han upp Grub?
<swecarp> vade bra då har man linux hjälp irl kanske
<Hoxx> realubot: ja e inte så hejabra på sånthär men hur får han opp grub?
<realubot> Hoxx: Om han har mer än ett os så kommer det upp automatiskt annars så får man trycka Shift, tror jag.
<Hoxx> jag tror han bara kör ubuntu på den burken
<swecarp> lämnar lite
<realubot> Hoxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing_the_GRUB_2_Menu_During_Boot
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser Grub ut.
<Hoxx> realubot: ok tackar
<realubot> Och så menar jag att han ska editera en rad i Grub.
<realubot> Men lägga till nomodeset istället.
<realubot> Om inte det fungerar kan han testa med: noapci
<realubot> och sist med: noapci
<realubot> *noapci
<realubot> Lägg till det här sist i raden efter det som redan står där: quiet splash nomodeset
<realubot> quiet splash noapci
<realubot> och: quiet splash noacpi
<realubot> Tre olika starter med tre olika boot-options.
<realubot> Jag hoppas det är noacpi och noapci. Jag blandar ihop det där.
<Hoxx> okej i tel med honom nu
<spacebug-> shit över 300 uppgraderingar av paket och över 300MB att ta hem ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Har du installerar nyss eller?
<realubot> *installerat
 * realubot lagar pommes med hamburgare.
<realubot> spacebug-: Hur blev du reservdelsman? Hur blir man det? Blev det bara så eller gick du någon utbildning först?
<realubot> spacebug-: Och säg nu inte att du inte är reservdelsman.
<realubot> swecarp: Det var till dig. :)
 * realubot blänger på tabb-tangenten.
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatustangent.
<realubot> spacebug-: Skickade fel men du får gärna svara om du också är reservdelsman.
<spacebug-> realubot: nej jag är inte reservdelsman och ag uppdaterade väl senast igår eller förrgår
<Philip5> swecarp: hur går det med alla dina program du översätter?
<realubot> Nu får ni skärpa er för nu är itmannen här igen.
<itmannen> Hm. Är jag som pastor Jansson ? :)
<itmannen> Rösta på pastor janson. Inga fasta åsikter om något
<realubot> itmannen: Nä, jag skojar bara.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nog fattar jag det
<realubot> Mm.
<itmannen> mmmarabo
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Det är lite dåligt drag i kanalen.
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBFILwt6WwY
<itmannen> Nu håller jag på att installera Edubuntu i Oracle Virualbox
<realubot> spacebug-: 300 uppdateringar låter sjukt mycket om du har uppdaterat igår? :S
<itmannen> realubot,  Öppna ett fönster så det blir korsdrag
<spacebug-> kan ha varit i förrgår men inte längre sen
<spacebug-> 12.04 beta så det händer väl saker ganska ofta iofs men visst låter det mycket
<realubot> GÃ¥r det inte att se vilka updates som Ubuntu skickar ut varje dag?
<realubot> spacebug-: Jaha. 12.04 beta.
<realubot> Då kanske det inte är så konstigt.
<itmannen> Det kommer stadigt uppdateringar till 12.04
<itmannen> realubot,  Jodå. Om du kör update via terminalen så ser du
<spacebug-> jag använder dock synaptic just nu för jag vill låsa versionen på vissa paket men vet inte hur man gör det med apt-*
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Varför vill du låsa gamla i 12.04 ?
<itmannen> DÃ¥ faller liksom vitsen med update
<swecarp> Philip5,  har inte översatt en rad i luminence i dag kdenlive får vänta
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, ja, men i efterhand? MÃ¥ste jag installera och titta i Apts loggar?
<realubot> Var är Kurdistan?
<itmannen> Nu har jag fått en av mina rent vansinniga ideer
<realubot> itmannen: Ok? Vad är det för idé?
<itmannen> realubot,  PÃ¥ raggen kanske
<swecarp> realubot,  är inne en kort kollar tv
<spacebug-> audacious i 12.04 klarar inte spela upp .vma men en PPA från webupd8 gör det möjligt men använder jag den så tror pakethanteraren att det paketet från ubuntu är nyare och vill lägga in det
<realubot> spacebug-: Du kan ju pinna Ubuntus paket kanske?
<itmannen> realubot,  jag har en mycket gammal dator. Den första "riktig" jag köpte. En hd på 525 Mb. Och jag har orginalduisketter för win 3.0. Undrar om jag ska installera det bara för roligt
<itmannen> Nostalgitripp
<spacebug-> realubot: pinna? det jag gör nu är att jag i synaptic låser paketen till webupd8s version. Funkar bra men som sagt jag vet inte hur man gör sånt i terminalen (om man skulle vilja)
<realubot> spacebug-: Heter paketen likadant?
<itmannen> Den levererades med win 3
<spacebug-> realubot: ja
<realubot> spacebug-: echo <package> hold | dpkg --set-selections
<realubot> spacebug-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är bara en chansning från min sida att man kan pinna paketen.
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Du svarade inte på min fråga varför du vill låsa gamla paket i 12.04
<spacebug-> itmannen: jo några rader längre upp
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag vet inte. Pinning kanske stoppar programmet från PPA:t också.
<spacebug-> får kolla mer på det sen då. Nu Champions League
<spacebug-> tack så länge
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Jag tror inte det är en bra idee att stoppa update av program i 12.04
<realubot> spacebug-: Det var nog inte mycket till hjälp men men...
<Hoxx> realubot: tackar för hjälpen, jag gav honom länken du skickade, får väl höra av honom sedan hur det gick :)
<realubot> Nya iPad: http://www.metro.se/nyheter/har-ar-nya-ipad/EVHlcg!jfv8yiPPNPh8w/
<itmannen> realubot,  Gamla nyheter
<itmannen> realubot,  Läste du att WW2 är slut ? :D
<realubot> itmannen: Nyheten publicerades i Metro nu.
<realubot> Inte WW2 då utan om iPad 3.
<realubot> Hoxx: Det är inte säkert att det hjälper men men...
<itmannen> realubot,  Jiises vad dom ligger efter med nyhetsrapporteringen
<realubot> itmannen: Det är möjligt. :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Varför kollar du inte på tekniknisk rapportering på nätet ?
<swecarp> nu är jag tillbaka
<Philip5> swecarp: vänta? tänk på alla där ute som bara sitter och väntar på dina översättningar
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu pressar du mig då kanske jag ledsnar på projektet jag skall fixa luminence och sedan skall jag kanske göra kdenlive om jag får tid sommarn närmar sig ju
<Philip5> :P
<swecarp> var tar det sådan tid för dina uppdateringar Philip5
<itmannen> Klara mig ganska bra med engelsk i program
<Philip5> swecarp: de ligger i byggkö på LP
<realubot> Jag kör med eng i Ubuntu.
<swecarp> itmannen,  det gör jag med men Philip5  frågade om jag vill göra ett försök att översätt
<itmannen> swecarp,  ja han är inte så bekant med främmande språk
<realubot> swecarp: Du är duktig som översätter.
<Philip5> swecarp: fast du kör ju på svenska och jag tyckte mest det kunde vara kul för dig att få dem på svenska också
<swecarp> Philip5,  skall man göra ny instalation av kubuntu12,04 eller upp datera när final kommer
<realubot> Det handlar ju om tillgänglighet också. I ubuntu-se.org-forumet finns en äldre snubbe som inte kan engelska.
<swecarp> realubot,  har du sett mina taskiga översättningar
<realubot> Det är väl för tillgängligheten som Ubuntu ska finnas på "alla" språk. Annars så klarar sig nog många med engelska, tyska, franska och spanska. Plus mandarin eller något.
<itmannen> realubot,  Det tror jag inte på
<realubot> swecarp: Nope. Det finns ju vissa ord som är standard så översättningarna blir nog bra.
<swecarp> ja det är kul nu när jag fick hjälp med alla dom nya raderna och har förhands granskning
<realubot> itmannen: Vad tror du inte på?
<Philip5> swecarp: smaksak men personligen gör jag alltid rena nya installationer. också ett läge att rensa ur sitt sytem
<itmannen> realubot,  Att det finns en där som inte behärskar engelska
<swecarp> det blir nog en ren install har ju det mesta av vikt på hd2
<realubot> Var är Farmfield? Han var ju jätteaktiv innan men nu lyser han med sin frånvaro
<realubot> ?
<swecarp> jag skulle nog kunna köra på engelska men som nybörjare på linux och ingen större kunskap om program så är det enklare att använda svenska
<realubot> itmannen: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=12714
<realubot> swecarp: Han bor ju i din stad.
<realubot> swecarp: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=12714
<realubot> Han har frågat efter guider på svenska eftersom han inte kan engelska.
<swecarp> realubot,  det var intresant  gillar foto oxå
<itmannen> realubot,  Inte ser då jag något om okunskap gällande engelska
<itmannen> realubot,  Men å andra sidan. Spela roll :)
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=422550#p422550
<realubot> itmannen: Där skriver han det själv.
<realubot> itmannen: Och han har frågat efter guider på svenska i andra poster. Eller så finns det någon mer som har problem med engelskan.
<realubot> itmannen: Det står på hans profil att han är 76 år så du är rena barnet jämfört med honom.
<swecarp> skall skicka ett pm till honom jag kanske kan hjälpa honom lite grann
<itmannen> realubot,  För att vara petig. Det står inte att han inte kan engelska. utan att han inte är så bra på det
<itmannen> realubot,  Ganska tufft att vara 76 och hålla på med linux
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, ja, men du förstår poängen.
<realubot> För honom är det viktigt att det finns översättningar till svenska annars utestängs han från gemenskapen.
<itmannen> realubot,  Även om jag har mina tvivel gällande sanningshalten om åldern
<realubot> Så det handlar om tillgänglighet också.
<realubot> "En av de viktigaste grundbultarna i Ubuntu-filosofin är tillgänglighet. Tillgänglighet innebär att produkten skall vara användbar för så många människor som möjligt. Den skall självklart vara lätt att tillgå, hämta hem eller köpa installerad på datorer. Men tillgänlighet är så mycket mer.
<realubot> "
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.ubuntulinux.se/node/132
<itmannen> realubot,  Jadå. det är ju bra
<realubot> "Ubuntu skall vara tillgänglig på ditt eget språk och anpassad så mycket som möjligt till lokala sedvänjor. Texten skall skrivas åt rätt håll..."
<itmannen> realubot,  Men tillåt mig ändock tvivla på detta med 76 år
<realubot> itmannen: Tror du han bluffar om sin ålder?
<itmannen> realubot,  Japp
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag känner det i ryggraden
<itmannen> Men nog om detta
<swecarp> realubot,  jag gör ju ett försök att hjälpa till men det tar mycket tid att översätta och det öär svårt att få till vettig text i bland
<swecarp> ok nu är det dav att gå en sväng med mina hundar
<itmannen> Undrar om man kan lägga in vilka program som helst i uppstart med --nogui
<itmannen> Sockso funkar fint med detta iaf
<realubot> swecarp: Mm, men försöka duger. Tycker jag. :) Det är bättre än inget. Någon annan får väl fylla i om det inte är tillräckligt bra.
<realubot> itmannen: Det kräver väl att programmet går att köra utan GUI?
<realubot> Hur kör du t.ex. Firefox utan GUI?
<itmannen> realubot,  Så är det nog
<itmannen> realubot,  Nu tänkte jag kanske mer på systemprogram
<itmannen> Men det finna att bra sett att bli varse. Att prova
<realubot> itmannen: http://sockso.pu-gh.com/manual/cmdline.html
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag vet
<realubot> --no-gui är ju ett option till sockso så det lär knappast fungera till vilket program som helst om inte programmet har --no-gui som option.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag kör ju sockso
<itmannen> Men det var bara en förflugen tanke
<realubot> itmannen: Jag är 99% säker på att --no-gui inte fungerar till program som inte kräver GUI eftersom det är ett option som står med i manualsidan för just sockso. --no-gui fungerar "garanterat" inte om inte programmet har med --no-gui i som option i manualsidan.
<realubot> Och inte till program som kräver GUI heller såklart.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä det fattar tom jag.
<realubot> itmannen: Glöm aldrig det.
<itmannen> realubot,  vad ska jag glömma ?
<realubot> itmannen: Exakt. ;)
<realubot> Det blir sen middag idag. :S
<itmannen> Jag har en webbfunktion installerad som heter "vnstat" Och det är nog tur att jag inte har något tak på hur mycket jag får använda
<itmannen> Jisses vad Gb ränner iväg
<realubot> Aha. Av musikservern?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo men visst
<realubot> *voff* *voff*
<itmannen> realubot,  Men inte bara den så klart
<realubot> Hund: Har du lagt ner bloggen doggy?
<realubot> itmannen: Nej, men den kanske står för mycket. Kollar du mycket webbtv så drar det ju också en hel del.
<realubot> itmannen: Men vänta nu... Du seedar väl linuxtorrents?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä jag ser i stort sett aldrig på webbTV. men laddar ned ganska många distar
<realubot> Det drar ju mycket om folk tankar.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag seedar
<realubot> Där har du nog en viktig källa till trafik.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nu har det iof ingen betydelse då jag har fritt
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har seedat 6 TiB linuxdistar.
<realubot> 6 000 GiB
<realubot> Det är inte lite det,
<itmannen> realubot,  6 TB ?? Jisses
<realubot> Jag har seedat mer än 6 TiB eftersom det är sedan jag installerade 11.04.
<realubot> Så det är på ett år typ?
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha nu fattar jag vad du menar
 * itmannen är lite trög ibland
<realubot> Det är en trafikmängd som motsvarar ca 9200 CD-skivor på 650MB.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag kan räkna :)
<realubot> Det känns gött att dela ut motsvarande över 9000 CD-skivor linuxdistar/år.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja det är bra gjort av dig
<realubot> :)
 * itmannen klappar real på huvudet
<realubot> Det är bra om servrarna som har distarna har hög belasning. Annars är det onödigt ju.
<realubot> T.ex. Canonical lär ju klara sig utan min hjälp.
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska ta och seeda win 3.0
<realubot> itmannen: Det är nog olagligt.
<realubot> Du får MS på dig.
<realubot> Och Antipiratbyrån.
<itmannen> realubot,  Är inte det mesta olagligt i detta land ?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är mycket man inte får fildela i.a.f.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag vet. men vem bryr sig
<realubot> Man skulle ha startat Wikipedia. Det är nobelpris-varning på Wikipedia.
<realubot> Fredspriset.
<CasperN> fredspris??? om du visste hur många krig som utkämpas på wikipedia varje dag
<realubot> Det är en grym kunskapsspridning...
<itmannen> CasperN,  Hur många då ?
<realubot> Och kunskap skapar välstånd.
<CasperN> iof, då passar ju fredspriset bra enligt Norge
<realubot> Om Arafat och Obama har fått fredspris så kan väl vem som helst få det.
<CasperN> typ
<realubot> Obama fick det för vad han har sagt. Inte för vad han har gjort. För det hade han ju inte innan han blev president.
<realubot> Gjort alltså.
<CasperN> hotade inte nobelkomittén att ta tillbaks fredspriset från Norge?
<CasperN> det var ju nästan ingen som hade rätt till priset enligt testamentet
 * itmannen borde fått ett fredspris som ville utrota alla bögar. Men jag blev åtalad istället
<einand> på tal om det, så såg jag Nobels Testamente idag
<realubot> CasperN: Jag vet inte.
<einand> itmannen: blev du åtalad på riktigt?
<realubot> itmannen: Haha. Blev du åtalad för HMF?
<itmannen> einand,  Japp
<einand> itmannen: vad har du mot bögar?
<itmannen> Hets mot folkgrupp
<swecarp> tillbaka
<realubot> einand: Ta det inte så personligt nu.
 * realubot drar einand i båda benen samtidigt.
<einand> knappats hets mot folkgrupp, eftersom bögar inte grupperat sig
<itmannen> einand,  det är lättare att säga vad jag inte har emot dom
<einand> men hatbrott, kan det vara
<realubot> einand: Jo, det går att bli åtalad för HMF för hets mot homosexuella.
<einand> jap
<einand> det går
<einand> sa inte att det inte gick
<realubot> einand: "Hets mot personer på grund av sexuell läggning kriminaliserades genom tillägg till bestämmelsen om hets mot folkgrupp (SFS 2002:800)."
<itmannen> einand,  Men så löd domslutet ovasett vad du tycker
<realubot> einand: Mm.
<einand> itmannen: vad blev påföjden då?
<swecarp> Philip5,  fyfan vad långsamt lp är på att ladda upp dina filer
<itmannen> einand,  Kostande av en värstingdator
<realubot> einand: så varför skulle itmannen inte kunna ha blivit åtalad för HMF mot bögar då?
<einand> det sa jag inte
<einand> itmannen: vad gjorde du då?
<einand> jag tveckar inte för 5 sekunder på att han blev åtalad, och fälld
<itmannen> einand,  Jag delgav publikum mina åsikter
<einand> på vilket sätt
<itmannen> einand,  PÃ¥ vilket sett ? vad tror du
<realubot> itmannen: Hur löd domslutet då?
<einand> ja, tex vad, vart inför hur många, och vad sa du
<itmannen> realubot,  Som jag skrev. Hets mot folkgrupp
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, ok. Vad gjorde du då? Om det går att skriva utan att du åker dit igen. :)
<itmannen> einand,  Men jisses inte kan jag rabbla upp allt det här
<einand> ok
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag säger vad jag tycker. Sen får folk tycka vad dom vill om det
<CasperN> provocera itmannen = lätta pengar
<itmannen> CasperN,  Nja. Dom har inte fått ett enda öre från mig :)
<realubot> itmannen: Jag säger inte att du inte får säga vad du vill. Jag är bara nyfiken på vad som fick dig fälld.
<CasperN> vad hade de för bevis alltså?
<itmannen> realubot,  Massor av saker. Och ett gäng lögnaktiga vittnen
<realubot> itmannen: Då får du fogden efter dig. Det är ju ett skadestånd som går vidare om du inte pröjsar?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag vet.
<realubot> Det hade varit mer klass om du hade blivit dömd för HMF av Windows-users.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jaghar sett om mitt hus
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, du har alltså fogden efter dig men du har sett till att inte ha utmätbar egendom?
<itmannen> realubot,  helt rätt
<realubot> itmannen: :)
<realubot> Det är i.o.f.s. helt rätt att skita i att betala ett sådant skadestånd om man inte anser sig ha gjort något fel. Dock svårt att komma undan ett skadestånd om man vill leva normalt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Till saken hör det att det är överklagat till HD
<realubot> Jag menar. Det ingår ju i att inte acceptera domen att inte betala skadeståndet.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag lever helt normalt och bra
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, men om du förlorar i HD. Pröjsar du då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Adlrig i livet
<realubot> itmannen: Du får citera Bibeln som Green så kommer du kanske undan.
<realubot> Han gick väl fri i HD till slut?
<itmannen> realubot,  Det hjälpte inte för mig
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo han klarade sig
<realubot> Det var ett gäng nazister som åkte dit för HMF för att dom delade ut flygblad på en skola...
<itmannen> men vi lämnar detta nu. Lite väl offtopic
<swecarp> kanske det itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp,  Inte bara kanske :)
<realubot> Den här tänker jag på: https://www.flashback.org/t1792054
<swecarp> itmannen,  det verkar som vi är gamlingarna här
<itmannen> Vilken tid det tar att installera Edubuntu
<realubot> Och en klockren kommentar: "Varför hetsade skolan mot homosexuella? "
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ja kanske. jag står med ena benet i graven
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, ok.
<swecarp> jag är snart där också
<itmannen> swecarp,  ta med dig en laptop
<swecarp> itmannen,  har du testat kubuntu
<itmannen> swecarp,  Nä
<swecarp> itmannen,  nej skall ha med mig en stationär värsting maskin så man kan dela linux distar även på andrasidan
<itmannen> swecarp,  Bra tänk där
<itmannen> swecarp,  Men gör den flamsäker
<swecarp> jag gillar kubuntu enkel heten är det som jag gillar
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ok. Ja man använder det man gillar själv
<swecarp> vist i helsike får bygga ett chassi i asbets då med extra häftigt kylsystem vad sägs om kolsyre is  i ett slutet system
<itmannen> swecarp,  Låter bra. För det lär vara varmt där man hamnar
<swecarp> är det någon som vet om det finns någon bra översättnings program eller ordbok på nätet
<realubot> Asbets. :)
<realubot> swecarp: Du kan sänka ner datorn i olja annars.
<itmannen> swecarp,  Google
<realubot> swecarp: http://www.ubergizmo.com/2007/09/extreme-pc-cooling-systems/
<swecarp> skulle vilja ha ett program helst då jag funderar på att tamed den gamla laptopen till jobbet och på rasterna sitta och översätta
<realubot> Nu är du verkligen ambitiös swecarp. :)
<itmannen> Finns i Libreoffice
<realubot> Nästa steg är att säga upp sig från jobbet och översätta på heltid.
<realubot> swecarp: tyda.se
<realubot> swecarp: Men kostar pengar.
<realubot> Om man slår mer än x ord eller något.
<itmannen> realubot,  Han vill ha ett program. Inte en webbtjänst
<realubot> swecarp: Själv kör jag med det här: http://www.ord.se/
<realubot> Tyda kanske är mer för synonymer e.t.c.
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha. :S
 * itmannen är tales man för swecarp
<itmannen> :)
<swecarp> tack itmannen
<itmannen> :D
<swecarp> itmannen,  vart i libre finns översättningsfunktionen
<itmannen> Sorry. Särskrivning. talesman ska det vara
<itmannen> swecarp,  det är en plugin man ladda hem
<swecarp> ok skall kolla på det
<itmannen> swecarp,  Tvärr så kommer jag inte ihåg vart
<Larre> fan också. varit borta så länge att tänkbara svar på mitt problem har försvunnit i loggen
<itmannen> Larre,  Soar du inte loggarna
<itmannen> *spar
<realubot> swecarp: http://www.maxprograms.com/products/swordfish.html
<Larre> Hmm vet inte
<realubot> Det kanske? Jag vet inte om det kräver internetuppkoppling.
<Larre> nej Enable logging var inte iklickat
<realubot> Larre: Vad frågade du då?
<realubot> Larre: Jag tror jag läste svaret innan.
<Larre> Jo jag har länge kört samba-nätverk mellan en ubuntu och en windows-dator. Nu har min router pajat och datorerna fått kopplas in direkt i switchen. Nu hittar de inte varann. Går det att lösa?
<realubot> Larre: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/07/%23ubuntu-se.html
<Larre> oh
<realubot> Larre: 15:47 dök du upp.
<realubot> Larre: "jag har ju en dator med ubuntu och en med win7. samba-nätverk mellan dessa har funkat hur bra som helst. Men nu verkar min router ha pajat, och datorerna är direkt inkopplade i min switch. Nu kan inte datorerna hitta varandra. Och jag vet att t.ex. två windowsdatorer hittar varandra när de är kopplade i en switch. Så man tycker de borde kunna gå att få det att funka på nått sätt"
<realubot> 15:53
<Larre> Fick aldrig nått svar vad jag kan se
<realubot> Larre: Nej. Jag såg det.
<itmannen> realubot,  men vilken bar loggsida
<Larre> Var ju tvungen att dra snabbt, ville ju inte missa när Rögle spöade skiten ur Västerås :P
<itmannen> *bra
<Larre> realubot dina å ä ö visas skumt som fan
<realubot> Larre: Det här snubben verkar ha samma problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212293
<itmannen> Larre,  Kör du UTF-8 ?
<realubot> Larre: Det beror på din dator att å, ä, ö ser skumma ut. Alla andra set mina åäö korrekt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Stämmer
<phnom> realubot: Nä, de är konstiga.
<itmannen> Larre,  Är det bara reals som ser konstiga ut ?
<itmannen> realubot,  Hos mig ser dom helt normala ut
<realubot> phnom: Är dom?
<realubot> phnom: Du har väl samma fel som Larre då.
<Barre> echo Larre | sed 's/L/B/'
<phnom> realubot: Nä, drar dig i benet bara. ;)
<Barre> :P
<realubot> Om jag kör locale så får jag:
<realubot> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<realubot> Om det nu har någon betydelse...
<itmannen> realubot,  Huvudsaken det är UTF-8
<realubot> phnom: Busunge.
<realubot> itmannen: Jo.
<phnom> One encoding to rule them all...
<realubot> Nu är pommesen färdiga. :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Tala inte om mat. För då vomerar jag
<Larre> Hmm verkar svårt de där dom snackar om i forumet
<Larre> blir väl enklare att köpa ny router haha
<itmannen> Larre,  Vad snackar dom om ?
<Larre> ja de e de jag inte fattar haha
<itmannen> Larre,  Ok
<itmannen> Larre,  Menar du på ubuntu-se.org
<Larre> nej
<Larre> länken jag fick av realubot  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212293
<itmannen> Larre,  Nähä
<realubot> itmannen: Är du fortfarande mätt?
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja fy för den lede
<Larre> verkar va nått med att de ska va samma nätmask eller nått
<itmannen> Drog i mig 2 jättehamburgare nu ikväll
<itmannen> Larre,  255.255.255.000
<Larre> ja precis
<Larre> men det är redan bägge datorerna
<realubot> Larre: Jag är inte säker på att tipsen i forumet hjälper dig.
<itmannen> Larre,  Inte tror jag du måste köpa en ny router
<Larre> Vänta nu.....
<realubot> Larre: Det enklaste kanske är att överge Windows?
<Larre> ubuntu maskinen hittar windows maskinen, coolt
<Larre> windows som krånglar alltså och inte ubuntu hehe
<itmannen> Larre,  Den vägen brukar det aldrig vara några problem
<Larre> nej nu hittar windows maskinen min linux maskin också
<itmannen> Win kan inte läsa linux
<Larre> fattar noll att de bara funkar helt plötsdligt
<Larre> aja problem solved iaf hehehe
<itmannen> Filerna alltså
<itmannen> Sambautdelning ?
<Larre> win kan läsa en samba share, faktiskt!
<itmannen> Larre,  Jo så är det
<Larre> kör linux på servermaskinen helt enkelt
<swecarp> ok dags att sova nu
<itmannen> swecarp,  Händerna på täcket
<realubot> Sov gott swecarp.
<swecarp> jajemensan itmannen
<Larre> ja jag ska med göra mig iordning för bingen
<swecarp> tqack realubot
<Larre> gonatt på er!
<itmannen> Det är nu dagen börjar för en sann nörd
<swecarp> på fredag kan det vara så itmannen
<Larre|zzzzz> vafan itmannens å ä ö är också konstiga
<realubot> Ja, det är nu det börjar.
<swecarp> när man har sovmorgon till 07,45
<Larre|zzzzz> brb
<itmannen> Larre|zzzzz,  Gå och lägg dig. Du har hjärnflimmer
<realubot> Larre|zzzzz: Vad får du om du kör locale i Terminalen=
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Häpp.
<larre> hej igen
<realubot> Vem är du?
<realubot> larre: Om du kör locale i Terminalen. Vad får du då?
<larre> ha sådär ja nu är å ä ö rätt
<larre> vet du varför? jo jag gick in på irc på linuxmaskinen istället
<larre> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<larre> LANGUAGE=
<larre> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"
<realubot> Jaha.
<larre> LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"
<larre> LC_ALL=
<larre> typ så
<realubot> !pastebin | larre
<ubot2`> larre: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<larre> oj
<larre> förlåt
<larre> inte meningen att flooda
<realubot> Lugnt.
<larre> aha
 * itmannen tar Larre i örat
<larre> LANGUAGE= inget där. Har jag inte ställt in nått språk?
<realubot> larre: SÃ¥ ser det ut hos mig: LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<larre> Är engelskt språk i alla fall, brukar föredra det
<itmannen> Nu blir det ett smärre uppehåll
<larre> Som sagt, GOD NATT!
<itmannen> Larre|zzzz,  Ha de
<realubot> "Statsminister Fredrik Reinfeldt och hans hustru landstingsrådet Filippa Reinfeldt separerar, uppger statsministerns pressekreterare Roberta Alenius för TT. "
<realubot> Oj, oj, oj. Tur för Reinis att det här inte är USA för då hade han varit rökt nu.
<itmannen> realubot,  har du inga färska nyhter att komma med ?
<itmannen> Som att lanseringen av 12.04 är tidigarelagd
<Krawlezt> propus: Haha, är hemma från Metropol nu :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Brädspelet ?
<Krawlezt> Metropol = Radiostation
<realubot> itmannen: Haha
<Krawlezt> Träffade: Ametist, Melinda Vrede och Sanna Brådin
<realubot> itmannen: Ge mig förklaringen då?
<itmannen> Nä visst ja. Monopol heter det
<realubot> itmannen: Du som är uppdaterad. Varför går paret skilda vägar?
<realubot> Har Reinfeldt vänstrat?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo hon släpper inte till tillräckligt ofta enligt trovärdiga uppgiftslämnare
<realubot> Krawlezt: Bråding?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför var du där?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror hon heter så
<Krawlezt> realubot: Var där med "X-CONS", kollade runt lite.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag vill veta VARFÖR dom separerar. Har Reinfeldt gjort en Littorin?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Är du med i X-CONS?
<Krawlezt> realubot: yy
<realubot> yy?
<Krawlezt> Eller, jag tror det.
<Krawlezt> yesyes
<itmannen> realubot,  Du såg vad jag skrev. mer kan jag inte säga då det handlar om rikets säkerhet
 * realubot gömmer sig under sängen
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vet du vad det är?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp. Som KRIS.
<Krawlezt> Sanna Bråding* heter det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mhm, var där med dom. Fick snacka i Radio, om jag ville ;)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du är väl typ 15 bast?
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Vad äe X-cons ? Ett gäng hackare ?
<realubot> Eller har jag förväxlat dig med någon annan?
<Krawlezt> realubot: 16 :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har börjat tidigt.
<Krawlezt> itmannen: En grupp f.d kriminella som försöker få folk som håller på/är kriminella att bli "normala"
<Krawlezt> realubot: ?
<realubot> itmannen: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-CONS
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Ok. Så du är en ung ligist mao :)
<Krawlezt> Verkligen inte :(
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, om du är f.d. kriminell?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Så har du börjat på brottets bana tidigt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej? Tror du jag är en som hjälper andra :P
<Krawlezt> Dom som håller i det där är runt 20-40. Min kontaktperson realubot, startade X-CONS.
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Att bli krimenella ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har sett honom på TV.
<Krawlezt> Att INTE bli det, läs på wikin realubot gav dig.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Rikard?
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Jag ids inte
<itmannen> Som sgat. Ett smärre uppehåll
<Krawlezt> itmannen: X-CONS styrs utav gamla kriminella/missbrukare som försöker få dom som är kriminella/missbrukar eller dom som håller på att bli, att vara drogfria samt inte vara kriminell.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag trodde du menade den här personen: http://gfx.aftonbladet-cdn.se/image/12027965/210/normal/389e6bbf4e4a2/Peter-S%C3%B6derlund2
<Krawlezt> Helt fel
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag trodde det var han som startade X-CONS för han har varit intervjuad i TV om det o.s.v.
<Krawlezt> Finns flera X-CONS, det jag är med i är i Stockholm. Finns ett i Hanning också
<Krawlezt> UNG X-CONS* Förlåt mig.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo, men du ligger väl i riskzonen då om du har en kontaktperson på X-CONS?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, ok.
<Krawlezt> Inte enligt mig ^^;
<Krawlezt> Dock blev jag med i X-CONS direkt
<Krawlezt> UNG X-CONS, fan vet jag.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.drugnews.nu/article.asp?id=6132
<Krawlezt> Han till vänster
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. Han har jag aldrigt sätt förut.
<realubot> *sett
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> Hur stavar jag. :S
<spacebug-> realubot: det verkar som hold med dpkg inte använder samma som lock i synaptic för listar jag paketen med dpkg --get-selections så står det install men i synaptic är dom lock
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=2842&artikel=2769496
<Krawlezt> Nej, det var ju fel
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok. Vad händer om du pinnar i dpkg också då?
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad använder du när du installerar?
<realubot> spacebug-: Synaptic är ju ett frontend till Apt som är ett frontend till dpkg? Så har jag fattat det i.a.f.
<spacebug-> normalt sett använder jag apt-get men nu använder jag synaptic. (ibland kan jag göra annorlunda iofs)
<spacebug-> realubot: jo, men kan det va så att synaptic inte holdar paketen för dpkg utan bara för sig självt så att säga?
<realubot> "Expressen antyder genom sin bildsättning av förstasidan att FR har ihop det med pressekreteraren Roberta Alenius."
<realubot> Ryktesspridningen är i full gång. :D
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag vet faktiskt inte.
<spacebug-> aja
<realubot> spacebug-: Det verkar ju mer säkert att pinna i dpkg eftersom det används i slutändan men men...
<realubot> "Rykten om att freddan har vänstrat med Beatrice ask florerar i Rosenbad... "
<realubot> Hehe.
<spacebug-> realubot: ja kanske det. Men det är lite lättare att i synaptic direkt se vilka mer paket som är beroende av att man lockar ett annat osv
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vem är du på sr-länken då?
<Krawlezt> sr-länken?
<Krawlezt> Den jag skickade, var en gammal.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok.
<Krawlezt> En vecka kvar!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Till?
<realubot> HakanS!
<realubot> There you are.
<HakanS> Ja. Här är jag.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag fyller år då = Pengar till datorbygge
<realubot> Vad gör du nuförtiden? Vaför hör du aldrig av dig? Bor du kvar i samma tvåa?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Aha, grattis i förskott då.
<Krawlezt> Tack
<Krawlezt> Skiter i födelsedagen, längtar till dator
<HakanS> realubot: Letar jobb. Pluggar. Bir inte i lägenhet.
<HakanS> *Bor
<Krawlezt> Jag vill ha en 2a i Stockholm med 100/100Fiber och ny dator, får nog skriva till jultomten
<realubot> "Grunden för avslöjandet var när "Sabu" gjorde misstaget att logga in på en chatt från sin egen privata IP-adress, utan att skydda den."
<realubot> Det var inget litet misstag.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför just en 2:a?
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥ste vara realistisk.
<realubot> HakanS: Ok.
<Krawlezt> En lyxkåk på Söder med havsutsikt, 1gb Fiber, Bästa datorn och en serverhall i källareN
<realubot> Krawlezt: En etta då?
<realubot> Det räcker väl gott och väl.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Går också bra
<HakanS> realubot: Hur är det med dig då?
<realubot> Svårt med bostad i Sthlm. Men ställ dig i kö så har du stor chans när du är 18-20 år.
<Krawlezt> Eh, ska bo hemma tills jag är 18år, sen jag flyttar
<realubot> HakanS: Tackar som frågar. Det är väl ok med mig. Jag letar också jobb. Pluggar inte. Bor i lägenhet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Då hinner du stå och samla ködagar i två år.
<Krawlezt> Ska inte köa, Stockholm behöver mig så kommer få lägenhet direkt.
 * Krawlezt drömmer sig iväg.. ... ..
<HakanS> realubot: Vad söker du för jobb?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror det är här: http://www.bostad.stockholm.se/en/
<realubot> HakanS: Tja. Jag söker väl allt. Jag har inte förkunskaperna för IT-jobben som utannonseras.
<realubot> HakanS: Du då?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom tar ut en kö-avgift men det kanske det är värt om du köar 2-4 år.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det går inte att få en hyreslägenhet i Sthlm över en natt.
<Krawlezt> Kan du: Arbeta i PHP/MySQL miljö samt kunna en del Centos? Ring Payer.se, dom söker jobb tror jag!
<Krawlezt> Där här kanalen
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kan!
<HakanS> realubot: Verksamhetsutvecklare, kravspecifikatör, testare.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag trodde att du sökte IT-jobb.
<realubot> HakanS: Har du jobbat med sådant innan eller har du en sådan utb. eller varför söker du så speciella jobb?
<Krawlezt> HakanS: Där har du ett jobb, om du kan det som sökes.
<HakanS> realubot: Det är IT-jobb. Det är sådant jag jobbat med i 25 år.
<realubot> HakanS: 25 år. Du spelar i samma division som itmannen åldersmässigt.
<Krawlezt> "Någon i Stockholmsområdet som är sugen på nytt jobb? Jobba som teknisk support och plus ifall man kan utveckla i PHP-miljö, MySQL och kan hantera CentOS någorlunda."
<realubot> HakanS: Vad innebär ett sådant jobb i praktiken?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför söker du det inte själv?'
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag har praktiserat där så vet att jag inte klarar av det + är inte 18.
<HakanS> realubot: Att man kollar vilka delar av ett företags verksamhet som kan förbättras med IT-stöd. Samt att man specificerar vilka krav man har på systemet.
<realubot> HakanS: Ok. Kommer du in som konsult då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: CentOS delen skulle jag klara av, samt support arbetet men inte PHP/MySQL kodandet.
<realubot> HakanS: Varför slutade du på ditt förra jobb då?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok.
<HakanS> realubot: Ja, det blir troligtvis som konsult.
<HakanS> realubot: Jobbade på Saab Automobil.
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Tråkigt att bli av med jobbet efter 25 år. :S
<HakanS> realubot: Faktum är att jag jobbat där i 31 år. En omställning att börja söka jobb.
<HakanS> realubot: Visste knappt vad ett CV var för två månader sedan.
<realubot> HakanS: Oj då. Ja, det blir en omställning.
<realubot> Jag har varit utan jobb i flera år så jag är erfaren arbetslös.
<HakanS> realubot: Ja, det är väl inte så kul. Ung?
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Hej.
<jo-erlend> hei HakanS :)
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Jag såg att du är ny kontaktperson för Ubuntu Norge.
<jo-erlend> det stemmer. Jeg tenkte jeg kunne følge med her og se om jeg kan være til nytte og eventuelt om vi kan ha noe å lære av måten dere gjør ting på. :)
<HakanS> Det skulle vara intressant att ha ett samarbete över gränsen.
<jo-erlend> ja, veldig. Vi er jo ikke _så_ forskjellige, tross alt. :)
<jo-erlend> det er jo ikke alt vi kan samarbeide om, men når vi kan, så burde vi.
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Det är alltid bra att utbyta erfarenheter.
<realubot> HakanS: Nej. Jag är 30+.
<HakanS> realubot: Vet du varför du inte får några jobb?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har inte kontakter och inte någon utbildning. Det är en bra början.
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Är ni aktiva?
<jo-erlend> HakanS, i Ubuntu Norge? Nei, det er altfor liten aktivitet. Det er noe jeg forsøker å gjøre noe med.
<realubot> HakanS: Dessutom ser min viktkurva ut så här: http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/1283/vikt.png
<jo-erlend> det vil si; det er endel aktivitet, men ikke som team. Det blir mer individuelt arbeid som ikke er synlig for andre i teamet.
<realubot> Vem anstället en person med en sådan viktkurva?
<realubot> *anställer
<HakanS> realubot: Det ser ut som att du antingen har ojämnt födoämnesintag eller går för sällan på toaletten. ;)
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Det är ungefär som här då.
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Vi håller på att jobba på att förbättra det.
<jo-erlend> HakanS, spennende. Hva gjør dere?
<realubot> HakanS: Haha. Ja, vågen är inte riktigt tillförlitlig.
<realubot> Det skiljer ibland 0.5-1 kg/dygn.
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Vi har IRC-möte varje månad. Vi har även startat några projekt.
<jo-erlend> HakanS, er det fast tidspunkt hver måned for det møtet, eller avtales det fra gang til gang?
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Mötena är till för att samla ihop gemenskapen.
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Vi har haft möte var 4:e vecka.
<jo-erlend> HakanS, samme ukedag og klokkeslett, eller?
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Ja.
<HakanS> jo-erlend: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te
<itmannen> HakanS,  Vilka "vi" du har ju alltid något annat just då och kan inte närvara
<HakanS> itmannen: LoCots medlemmar.
<realubot> Jag är inte medlem i LoCo:t
<jo-erlend> HakanS, dere bruker ikke loco.ubuntu.com?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Ja ?
<einand> realubot: blev du inte det, för att kunna rösta, samtidigt som jag
<realubot> einand: Nej.
<realubot> Det blev aldrig av.
<realubot> Så nu får vi göra om alla omröstningar.
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Menar du för kallelser till möte?
<jo-erlend> HakanS, ja og for oversikt senere.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Vad menar du ?
<realubot> HakanS: Det är värre att bli arbetslös om man har byggt upp något, t.ex. hus, bil, båt, hund m.m.
<realubot> Jag har inget sådant.
<itmannen> realubot,  Bygger man upp en hund ?
<realubot> itmannen: Avlar fram.
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Nej, vi har inte gjort det. Men det är nog bra att göra det.
<itmannen> realubot,  Man avlar väl knappast själv. Möjligen köper en
<einand> finns många som avlar själv
<itmannen> Pyyslar med avel. men knappast avlar själv
<realubot> itmannen: Jämför med operativsystem. Vissa köper en färdigt, andra föredrar att bygga från källkod.
<HakanS> realubot: Det är bra att veta orsaken till arbetslösheten. Då är det lättare att göra något åt det.
<jo-erlend> HakanS, det ser ut til at man da kan abonnere på møter så man får det direkte inn i kalenderen.
<realubot> HakanS: Vad är orsaken till din arbetslöshet då?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Du är svrate skyldig
<itmannen> *svaret
<einand> itmannen: finns oroväckande många som låter sin hund gå lös under löp och brunst
<itmannen> einand,  Ja tyvärr
<realubot> Frågan är om inte avel är värre än att hundarna parar sig kors och tvärs.
<realubot> Många jyckar är ju inavlade.
<einand> kanske, större delen av ras-djuren är sjuka
<itmannen> realubot,  Och sönderavlade
<HakanS> realubot: Att Saab kursade, och att jag bara sökt jobb i två månader.
<einand> volvo har ju lagt bud på saabs rester iaf
<HakanS> itmannen: Vilket svar?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Svaret på min fråga vad du menade med " LoCots medlemmar."
<HakanS> Det ska tydligen vara 14 intressenter på saabs konkursbo
<HakanS> itmannen: Locots medlemmar är de som är medlemmar i locot. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se/+members
<itmannen> HakanS,  ja nog vet jag det. men vad har det med att göra att du själv inte närvara något som är att tala om
<realubot> HakanS: Tänk om jag aldrig får ett jobb? :S
<HakanS> itmannen: Jag förstår inte riktigt vad du menar.
<itmannen> realubot,  Med lite tur så slipper du :)
<realubot> itmannen: Hahaha
<realubot> itmannen: Har du haft ett jobb?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Du skrev "vi" till vår norske vän. och jag påtalade att det var nog fel ord då du alltid har förhinder precis när möterna är.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja för rackarn. Jag har jobbat som en galning hela mitt vuxna liv. Tills jag blev sjuk
<realubot> itmannen: Vad har du jobbat med då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Ska jag börja från början 1970 ? :)
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Vi får hålla kontakten med varandra.
<jo-erlend> HakanS, javisst. Jeg kommer til å følge med her fremover. :)
<jo-erlend> HakanS, takk for tips. Jeg sitter og leser endel av det dere har gjort og lærer mye.
<itmannen> realubot,  men det räcker kanske med dom senaste 25 åren. På samma arbete dessa år. Chef, It-support resande utbildare
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<spacebug-> =)
<HakanS> itmannen: Av de 19 loco-möten som vi haft så har jag varit närvarande på 16.
<einand> så
<itmannen> HakanS,  Pyttsan
<einand> då har jag kluddat ihop min första pressrelease
<HakanS> itmannen: Hur många är det då?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Ett par stycken lite tillfälligt bara
<itmannen> Eler några ska jag kanske säga
<itmannen> Jag fattar inte riktigt har jag installerar gentoo från en live-DVD
<itmannen> Finns inget install-alternativ i menyn
<itmannen> Och inte ser jag något sådant när jag startar en live heller
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är det för chef du har varit då?
<HakanS> itmannen: Nej då. Läs protokollen.
<realubot> itmannen: 1970. Det är ju då UNIX-tiden började. :)
<einand> itmannen: nej, finns inget install eftersom man gör det manuelt, du måste läsa deras handbok
<itmannen> realubot,  En mycket bra chef
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, men i vad för verksamhet?
<realubot> einand: Pressrelease?
 * einand bjuder in x_link till ett extra nummer 00:09
<itmannen> realubot,  Du får ursäkta. men den informationen håller jag för mig själv.
<einand> realubot: Ja
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, Säpo.
<itmannen> realubot,  :D Nä
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> einand: Ja? För?
<einand> realubot: http://pastebin.com/BfSHyLZ2
<realubot> Det var ett välformulerat pressmeddelande.
<itmannen> einand,  Ocg du inbillar dig att det skulle göra skillnad ?
<einand> itmannen: gjort tidigare
<itmannen> einand,  jasså. men i detta kan du glömma att det blir en ändring
<realubot> Göra skillnad och göra skillnad. Det är ju bara en del i en opionionsbildning.
<einand> itmannen: kanske, kanske inte. Men då har jag iaf gjort ett försök
<einand> ingen ide att ge upp bara för det
<itmannen> einand,  Visst. Det är väl gott nog
<einand> itmannen: om inte annat så lär man sig en massa, och det är djävligt roligt
<realubot> Vilka håller i det?
<realubot> Vilken org.?
<itmannen> einand,  En kunskap brukar inte vara tung att bära
<einand> realubot: samtliga politiska ungdomsförbund förutom SD
<einand> så blått som rött
<itmannen> einand,  Gör ni folkskillnad ?
<einand> itmannen: folk skillnad?
<realubot> einand: Varför får inte SD vara med?
<itmannen> einand,  Ja att inte SD är med
<realubot> Mobbar ni SD?
<einand> Det får ni väl fråga dom
<realubot> Nobbar dom er?
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. Så dom är inbjudna ?
<realubot> SD har ju sagt nej till datalagringsdirektivet. Eller velat utreda det mer.
<einand> Problemet är att när dom är med, så tenderar sakfrågan att handla i andrahand.
<realubot> Dom vill ju inte lagra uppgifter om svenskar utomlands.
<itmannen> einand,  I en demokrati så får alla komma till tals. Även om man inte gillar allt
<realubot> Varför sa SD nej då?
<einand> i en demokrati handlar det även om att respektera den fråga som är på tal
<itmannen> realubot, Dom är rädda att det ska bli kravaller om SD är med
<realubot> Jag har svårt att se att SD skulle få in invandringspolitik i datalagringsdirektiv-frågan.
<itmannen> realubot, +1
<realubot> itmannen: Mm.
<realubot> Dom är nog rädda för att dom andra partierna ska vägra vara med om SD är med också.
<itmannen> realubot,  Kan vara så också i denna vår skendemokrati
<einand> realubot: jag håller med, jag förstår inte hur dom lyckas. Vilket gör att frågan byter fokus
<realubot> einand: Sluta var så taskig mot SD och ring upp Åkesson och fråga om han har lust att komma på kalaset också.
<itmannen> einand,  Hur vet du detta på föhand ?
<HakanS> itmannen: Har du läst protokollen?
<realubot> Först portades han från nobelfesten och nu detta.
<einand> itmannen: du tror väl inte en demostration är nått man sätter på en natt?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Nä jag är här och skriver. Tids nog. var bara lugn du
<einand> men som sagt, är en fråga ni får ta med dom. Jag kan inte svara för ett parti som inte deltar
<itmannen> einand,  Nä absolut inte. men hur vet du på förhand att SD ska ta över mötet med andra frågor
<realubot> Dock undrar man ju varför dom politiska ungdomsorganisationerna är med. Deras moderpartier vill ju införa datalagringsdirektivet?
<realubot> En bättre protest hade väl varit att gå ur partiet.
<einand> snarare så att du kan påverka
<einand> så länge du är med
<itmannen> För att vara tydlig. jag är absulot ingen vän av SD.
<einand> jag är inte vän med SD heller, och är väl en av anledningarna till varför jag inte kommer försöka övertala dom.
<itmannen> Det skulle se ut det. jag som är gift med en kvinna från Irak :D
<realubot> itmannen: Nej, men erkänn att Åkesson ser ut som en svärmorsdröm?
<HakanS> itmannen: Jag har läst dem. På de 7 möten som du varit med på så har jag varit frånvarande på 2.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Jag återkommer i ärendet efter påläsning
<itmannen> realubot,  Pyttsan. Få mig inte att må illa
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> itmannen: Jag misstänker att du är lite småkär i Hägglund?
<HakanS> itmannen: Då ska du kanske inte uttala dig, när du inte vet.
<itmannen> rel Är du helt knäpp. Kär i en annan mansperson.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag med dig skoja lite bara.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Jo det kan jag visst. Du var ju själv tvungen att läsa på tydligen
<realubot> Grabbar. Nu ska vi inte bråka. Vi är ju en community. En familj.
<realubot> einand: Är det du som har dragit igån hela demonstrationen?
<itmannen> realubot,  Och i en vanlig Svensk familj är det stadiga bråk
<itmannen> realubot,  Sen är det väl inte att råka bara för man har delade uppfattningar
<itmannen> *bråka
<HakanS> realubot: Jag bråkar inte. Jag påtalar bara att itmannen har fel när han säger att jag deltagit i några stycken LoCo-möten, lite tillfälligt bara.
<itmannen> Sen beror det på vad som innefattas i att närvara. Bara vara inloggad eller tillföra något
<itmannen> Eller smita iväg så fort det ställs frågor
<itmannen> einand,  Nu har jag anmält mig. Hoppas att tåget stannar på rätt ställe
<itmannen> einand,  Du känner igen mig på min vita fläktkeps
<realubot> itmannen: Hahaha
<einand> itmannen: grattis :)
<realubot> itmannen: Ska du åka till Göteborg?
<itmannen> realubot,  Om jag inte sitter häktad så
<itmannen> realubot,  Tänkte orda ett här. Men det är nog lite lite med 3 personer i ett protesttåg
<realubot> itmannen: Ja.
 * realubot räknar med att itmannen sitter häktad för fildelning av Win 3.0 när det är dags för demonstration.
<itmannen> realubot,  Det är liksom inte så lätt att få folk när dom vet att jag är med
<itmannen> :D
 * itmannen funderar på att väcka hustrun så hon kan bära upp den gamla burken från källaren
<itmannen> För att installera win 3.0 i
<itmannen> Och sen seeda som bara den
<itmannen> Tänk att återigen få upplev det trivsamma hackandet från en diskettstation
<itmannen> det är 45 disketter har jag för mig för att installera win 3
<itmannen> config.sys, autoexec.bat,. Ljuva tider
<einand> itmannen: förra gången kom 2000 personer
<itmannen> einand,  ojdå. inte dåligt
<einand> itmannen: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.871197-fredliga-protester-mot-acta
<itmannen> Vilket svar. "- Vi är emot allt, tror jag." :)
<einand> håller med lite
<einand> dåligt svar
<itmannen> einand,  Om hon ändå låtit bli "tror jag"
<CasperN> miffon som skulle stå där oavsett anledning, bara för att få sin jävla kick av att trängas i en folksamling, höjden i deras vardag är om polisen kommer och för bort dem så de kan gråta ut att polisen är facistsvin
<itmannen> CasperN,   Miffon ?
<einand> Reinfielt skiljer på sig http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.871197-fredliga-protester-mot-acta
<einand> fel
<einand> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article14488961.ab
<einand> den länken
<realubot> einand: Den stora frågan är VARFÖR?
<Umeaboy> einand: Redan känt.
<itmannen> einand,  Vem bryr sig om dom skiljer sig. Inde då jag
<Umeaboy> Jag bryr mig inte ens om folk gifter sig.
<Umeaboy> Det är DERAS bekymmer.-
<realubot> itmannen: Problemet är att om en diskett är kass...
<realubot> Diskett nr. 37.
<itmannen> realubot,  Lång och varaktig söndring
<Umeaboy> Har lite grann samma inställning som Al Bundy.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo så är det. Men jag har även kopierat in dom på en CD
<Umeaboy> einand: Rätta mig om jag har fel, men är det inte "Black March" snart?
<einand> Umeaboy: du är för sent ute
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Gav det något?
<einand> ingen aning
<einand> det är väl en vänster grej?
<Umeaboy> Kom att tänka på en sak när det gäller det.
<Umeaboy> Om jag köper en DVD för fullt pris & sedan delar ut den på Internet till någon annan så gör jag ju inget brottsligt.
<Umeaboy> De har ju fått pengarna för DVD:n.
<einand> klart att du gör
<einand> du begår ju upphovsrättsbrott
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Nä det är ok. Om den är tom
<Umeaboy> Men då ska man sluta tillverka CD/DVD/BluRay-brännare om man resonerar SÅ.
<einand> varför, jag fotograferar och filmar själv
<einand> det bränner jag
<Umeaboy> Det är ju DET som medför att skivorna kan kopieras & spridas.
<itmannen> einand,  Hur vet du det när du inte vet innehållet på skivan ?
<Umeaboy> Hur kan folk som kollar dig veta att du har bränt egna bilder för privat bruk?
<Umeaboy> De antar ju att man har bränt något olagligt så fort de ser en omärkt skiva.
<itmannen> Jag kan ju ha en DVD med ubuntu som jag delar ut
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<Umeaboy> Exakt.
<einand> det är tillåtet
<Umeaboy> Det kan jag ju även tjäna pengar på.
<Umeaboy> Man får ju faktiskt sälja.
<einand> jypp
<Umeaboy> Så där är det motsägande.
<einand> är det väl inte?
<itmannen> Så man kan inte rent generellt säga att det är olagligt att dela ut DVD utan att veta innehållet
 * Umeaboy håller med itmannen on that one.
<einand> om han köper en skiva på stan, kan jag mycket väl förutsätta att det är så
<Umeaboy> Men jag kan ju beställa en från ett annat land.
<einand> det sa du inte
<Umeaboy> Nej, men det finns som alternativ.
<Umeaboy> Till att bränna.
<einand> oftast billigare med
<realubot> Det är klart att dom inte misstänker att en omärkt skiva är ett brott mot upphovsrätten.
<itmannen> realubot,  +1
<einand> nästan alltid billigare att så skivorna trycka i kina, än att bränna själv
<Umeaboy> Om någon bränner i ett land där den här dumma lagen INTE gäller & säljer till mig där lagen dumt nog gäller är det ju väldigt motsägande.
<realubot> Polisen är väl inte så korkad att dom inte vet att folk använder skivor för hemmabruk.
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-08
<einand> Umeaboy: du kan bli döm i sverige för brott du begår utomlands
<Umeaboy> Ja, om jag blir utlämnad ja.
<Umeaboy> Men det är inte alla som blir det.
<Umeaboy> Julian Assange.
<einand> nej
<itmannen> Inte ännu iaf
<einand> om du är svensk medborgare, sticker till NL och röker på, kan du bli dömd för det när du kommer tillbaka till sverige
<itmannen> einand,  Hur vvet Sverige att han rökt på i NL ?
<Umeaboy> einand: Ja, men då får man spärra in alla medborgare. En del gör ju saker bara för att de inte FÅR.
<Umeaboy> För att provocera.
<einand> itmannen: du kanske åkt dit för det, eller hittar spår i ditt blod i tullen
<HakanS> einand: Det kan man väl inte bli.
<einand> HakanS: japp
<HakanS> För vilket brott?
<itmannen> einand,  Visst. men se det skrev du inte :)
<einand> 2 § För brott som begåtts utom riket döms efter svensk lag och vid svensk domstol, om brottet begåtts
<einand> 1. av svensk medborgare eller av utlänning med hemvist i Sverige,
<einand> 2. av utlänning utan hemvist i Sverige, som efter brottet blivit svensk medborgare eller tagit hemvist här i riket eller som är dansk, finsk, isländsk eller norsk medborgare och finns här, eller
<Umeaboy> Tänk hur världen skulle bli om ALLA som gjorde fel satt inspärrade.
<einand> 3. av annan utlänning som finns här i riket och på brottet enligt svensk lag kan följa fängelse i mer än sex månader.
<Umeaboy> Inga företag skulle ha några anställda att avlöna för alla satt i finkan.
<itmannen> Götapetter :D
<einand> HakanS: står inte, så i praktiken kan det vara "allt"
<realubot> einand: Hittar dom spår av narkotika i blodet så är det klart du åker dit eftersom det är olagligt att konsumera. Har du spår i blodet när du återvänder så har du ju gjort dig skyldig till narkotikapåverkan i Sverige.
<Umeaboy> I USA så är du ju oskyldig tils motsatsen är bevisad.
<itmannen> realubot,  han skulle gå fri i en domstol. Garanterat
<HakanS> einand: Det är ju om du begår en brottslig handling i det landet.
<itmannen> Är det någon här som känner till detta med linux och ubuntu ? :D
<realubot> itmannen: Maybe baby.
<itmannen> Jag tror bestämt att kanalen blivit en tingsförhandlingsarena
<Umeaboy> Guilty as charged!
<HakanS> einand: Är det lagligt att "röka på" i NL så begår du ju ingen brottslig handling där.
<einand> HakanS: isf länka jag till fel lag. Jag tänkte på den lagen som skapades för att sätta dit sexturism och pedofiler
<itmannen> einand,  Du balandar äpplen och päron nu
<einand> snarare så att lagen är helt neutral från vilken typ av brott
<itmannen> Kan vi anse tingsförhandligen avslutad ? :) parterna äro oense
<einand> iaf, måste lägga mig iaf
<einand> skall upp snart igen
<HakanS> einand: Jag är tveksam om den lagen är helt neutral vad gäller typ av brott.
<HakanS> einand: Då skulle du ju kunna bli dömd för rattonykterhet om du kör bil i danmark med 0,3 promille, trots att de har satt gränsen vid 0,5 där.
<realubot> einand: Förutsätter inte ditt exempel med sexturism att handlingen är ett brott i det landet också?
<realubot> Det är ju inte fallet med röka i Nederländerna.
<realubot> Eller det kanske inte är så...
<CasperN> böghat, sexturism och narkotika, fina ämnen vi har idag :)
<realubot> Det verkar som om en svenne som köper sex av en vuxen prostituerad i Thailand kan dömas för sexköp i Sverige.
<itmannen> :) Allt utom linux/ubuntu
<realubot> CasperN: Japp. Inget offtopic-snack om Linux i dag.
<CasperN> kan vi inte snacka lite windows också :P
<HakanS> Det är ett socialdemokratiskt förslag att svenskar som köper sex utomlands ska kunna dömas för det i Sverige även om det är tillåtet i landet där det sker.
<itmannen> Nu fick jag kräkreflexer
<CasperN> de borde iaf pröjsa 25% moms till staten och bokföra varje sexköp
<realubot> Det blir ju märkligt om lagarna står i motsatsförhållande till varandra, d.v.s. att inte utföra en handling i ett land är ett brott men att utföra handlingen är ett brott i hemlandet.
<realubot> Då begår personen ett brott oavsett vad han/hon gör.
<HakanS> Det är alltså explicit knutit till denna typ av brott.
<realubot> Droger, check. Sex, check. Ska vi gå vidare till nästa punkt?
<realubot> Vapen...
<CasperN> nää
<realubot> itmannen: Du räckte upp handen?
<CasperN> sabotage!
<CasperN> vapen är så mainstream
<itmannen> realubot,  Va gjorde jag. Herr ordförande. Jag bordlägger frågan och tillsätter en utredning
<realubot> itmannen: Nu lämnade HakanS mötet när vi pratade om en viktig fråga igen.
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Inget nytt under solen mao
<itmannen> Sybd att jag ska vara så lat. Annars så skulle jag gå ned i källaren
<itmannen> *synd
<realubot> Jag förklarar mötet avslutat och uppmanar mötesdeltagarna att gå och lägga sig.
<spacebug-> tur jag inte deltog då för jag kommer nog va vaken ett tag till ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Att ta order är liksom inte min grej
<realubot> Det blir inga fler barn gjorda i kanalen i kväll.
<realubot> SÃ¥ lika bra att knyta sig.
<itmannen> realubot,  Va. Är det någon som har pippat i kanalen. Hoppas det var av olika kön bara
<realubot> itmannen: Ser du många tjejer här?
<spacebug-> itmannen: är jag inte välkommen?
<realubot> Jag ser inte en enda så...
<itmannen> realubot,  Lite svårt att se bakom ett nick
<realubot> spacebug-: Klart du är välkommen.
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Självklart. varfr tror du det
<realubot> Alla är välkomna i Ubuntu.
<spacebug-> "Hoppas det var av olika kön bara"
<spacebug-> jag håller mig till samma kön
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Nu fattar jag inte riktigt. Hur menar du ?
<spacebug-> jag tolkade din mening som att du inte gillar homos
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Inte gillar är en klar underdrift
<spacebug-> mhum
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Kom inte och säg....
<itmannen> Näää
<spacebug-> vad?
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Glöm det
<spacebug-> ok
 * itmannen funderar
<itmannen> Nu ska jag stuva om i mitt kontor så jag får plats med en dator till
<itmannen> Undrar hur mycket prylar man kan samla på sig egentligen
<CasperN> itmannen: avgörs helt efter hur bra lön man har
<itmannen> CasperN,  Eller som i mitt fall. Hade
<CasperN> ::q
<CasperN> hmm...
<itmannen> Otroligt men sant. Jag vaknade idag också.
<itmannen> Hoppas det inte blir en massa offtopicsnack om linux/ubuntu idag
<phnom> Morrn
<phnom> Hmm, varför säger godssökningen att mitt paket väger 4.2 när det borde väga mer än dubbelt så mycket?
<phnom> De har iofs inga enheter på sidan, skulle ju kunna vara 4.2 små katter de menar...
<phnom> I fail2read, det bidde delat i två paket.
<itmannen> Idag så ska jag påbörja mitt experement med en mycket gammal dator som jag har i källaren. Det blir en nostalgitripp som heter duga.
<phnom> itmannen: Oh, sexigt, vad är det för maskin?
<phnom> Jag borde ta tag i min O2a som står här under skrivbordet...
<itmannen> phnom,  En AMD med otroliga 525 Mb hårddisk
<phnom> Oooh
<itmannen> 8 Gb ram
<phnom> Det var ju inte så uråldrigt ^^
<itmannen> Fel 8 Mb ram :)
<phnom> Still
<itmannen> inköpt 1994
 * phnom borde hämta sin C64
<itmannen> Jag ska installera orginal-OS som var win 3.0
<itmannen> 47 disketter
<phnom> \o/
<itmannen> Vilken mysko gubbe du skrev
<phnom> Du får hoppas att ingen av disketterna har gått hädan nere i källaren då ^^
<itmannen> Jag har dom även kopierade på en CD
<itmannen> Tänk att återigen få höra det öjuvliga hackandet från en diskettstation
<itmannen> *ljuvliga
 * phnom svär över felaktigheter i facit
<kodein> inte undra på att de kursade!!11
<phnom> ?
<andol> phnom: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facit_AB
<phnom> lol
<haffe> God morgon kanalen.
<phnom> Morrn
<haffe> Nu tänker jag säga god morgon.
<itmannen> Hög tid att åka ut och göra samhället osäkert igen
<itmannen> >> borta
<realubot> God morgon.
<nighter> morning!
<HakanS> God förmiddag.
<amelia> morrn
<HakanS> 23 minuter kvar på morgonen.
<haffe> *Gäsp*
<HakanS> Hörde från en person som jobbade i en telefonväxel att de hälsade "god morgon" innan kl. 10, och "god middag" efter.
<larsemil> morrn
<Fogge> God kväll efter 18.
<Fogge> Om de har öppet så länge. :)
<j0ppe> Någon som har koll på om det finns färdigkonfigurerade servrar? har en dator till övers som jag tänkte att folk skulle få skapa shells på, men känns som om man ska ha mer kunskap
<andol> j0ppe: Ska du låta folk ha skal på din serverar så vill du defintivt ha tillräcklig koll för att veta exakt hur den är uppsatt, etc.
<nighter> Du får väl köra någon som är väldigt bantat inte så mycket fluff fluff. Ska du ha anvädarna chrootade också är det lite meckit om man precis börjat lära sig.
<j0ppe> har en dator till övers som jag tänkte att folk kanske kunde använda till något
<niklaswe> Sen kanske du ska sätta upp grsecurity så att folk bara kan se sina egna processer
<j0ppe> har snabb bandbredd
<nighter> restricted shell kanske, men då får man verkligen fundera på vad man gör då det är oftast lätt bryta sig ut om man inte tänkt på allt.
<j0ppe> finns ju rssh och dylikt..
<j0ppe> tänkte mer om någon gjort det klart
<j0ppe> heh
<nighter> rssh trode jag bara tillät scp och sftp endast. Var väl inte det du var ute efter i det här fallet.
<larsemil> j0ppe: vilka menar du med folk?
<larsemil> j0ppe: freebsd jails är ett alternativ.
<j0ppe> mest vänner
<larsemil> om det är folk du litar på så kan du ju bara sätta upp en server och ge ut konton. de lär ju inte vilja förstöra om de ska använda det
<niklaswe> även om jag litar på mina vänner, kör jag fortfarande jails
<larsemil> niklaswe: bsdjails eller i linux?
<larsemil> har inte hittat någon bra linuxlösning
<nighter> finns chroot ssh men det blir tok mycket filer i varje användares hemmap.
<nighter> ser fult ut också
<larsemil> jag satte upp ett chroot där man fick en delad mapp med binärer som man kunde använda. och det var bara de som man fick använda
<larsemil> men det fungerade inte lika bra som bsd jails
<nighter> när jag körde, körde jag restricted bash och tillätt få applikationer. Gäller ha koll vilka applikationer du ger tillgång till bara då det är lätt att tabba sig.
<nighter> nej bsd jails är bättre
<larsemil> nighter: men då går det väl att byta skal ganska lätt?
<nighter> Nej du tillåter inte kommandona. Du sätter ju PATH hårt till en katalog där du symlänkar kommandon som användarn bara får använda.
<larsemil> ah
<nighter> problemet är att inte tillåta kommandon som det är lätt bryta sig ur rbash
<nighter> typ som vi,vim,screen osv.
<nighter> men dom kan man kicka igång ett nytt shell så är man ute ur det restrictade shellet.
<nighter> irssi får man ha rätt koll på också om man ska tillåta
<nighter> lätt att tabba sig som sagt
<larsemil> ja irssi låter dig ju kicka igång nya skal och köra chsh t.ex
<nighter> jupp
<nighter> man får patcha irssi klienten det jag gjorde.
<larsemil> låter smidigare att köra bsd jails.
<einand> någon som är fin på iptables som har lust att hjälpa mig, jag vill att all trafik på port 25565 skall plockera ut från servern, men skall vara tillåtet för de som kommer uteifrån
<itmannen> AST Advantage Adventure 6066 D. Tydligen har jag graderat upp ram till ofantliga 20 Mb
<itmannen> SÃ¥ nu ska det in win 3.0
<itmannen> Back to basic
<kodein> jag hade ju valt 3.11 10 ggr av 10.
<kodein> 3.1 var ett stort lyft från 3.0, och 3.11 ett lika stort lyft till
<haffe> Tänk er.
<phnom> Tror väl ändå inte win 3.0 är skrivet i basic.
<kodein> nä, det är det ju inte
<phnom> så, "Back to C"?
<kodein> jao.
<itmannen> Nu tuggar MS-Dos 6.0 in
<itmannen> Vilket ljuvligt ljud från en diskettstation
<haffe> Det är nog skrivet i rak Assembler.
<haffe> Vad tror vi om kodnamnet på ubuntu 12.10 ?
<haffe> Quotable QUail
<fr33r1d3> Vad betyder Quail?
<haffe> Vaktel
<fr33r1d3> Tycker det låter ok. Lätt att säga och så...
<itmannen> haffe,  Helt ok för min del
<itmannen> Rättelse. det kommer att bli 3.11
<haffe> Du ska inte köra Windows 2.0?
<amelia> einand: iptables -A INPUT -m tcp -p tcp --dport 25565 -j ACCEPT; iptables -A OUTPUT -m tcp -p tcp --dport
<itmannen> haffe,  Har inga disketter för det
<amelia> einand: --sport 25565 -j REJECT;
<kodein> 13.04 kommer heta Rampant Rhinoceros
<itmannen> Proxy Squid är ganska pilligt att få till tycker jag
<amelia> einand: borde bli sport i OUTPUT-kedjan eftersom om trafiken kommer ifrån den porten.
<itmannen> Jag får en error vid reconfig
<amelia> einand: sne får du ju speca om du vill blocka/tillåta udp o.s.v. också, bara byta udp mot tcp
<itmannen>  Invalid regular expression '?': Invalid preceding regular expression
<itmannen> squid: ERROR: Could not send signal 1 to process 24499: (3) No such process
<itmannen> Suck
<itmannen> Ändå så har jag följt guiden slaviskt
<kodein> haffe: är det efter dan quayle, internets uppfinnare, tro?
<kodein> Quayle är ju en av de presidenter som gjort fina uttalanden
<delhage> det är ju Al Gore som uppfann internet
<haffe> kodein: SÃ¥ 13.10 kommer heta Stampeeding Salamander?
<kodein> Stale Swallow
<kodein> Tired Troglobite
<phnom> Troooooooogdor
<coobra> http://kony2012.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
<kodein> men för helvete
<haffe> Stealthy Sea Urchin.
<haffe> Sauntering Slug
<haffe> Skirmishing Snow Leopard?
<kodein> Sober Squirrel
<Krawlezt> coobra: Såg det där på facebook, alla snackar om "Kony 2012"
<kodein> jag har en hög med lösenordslappar på mitt skrivbord. vilket lösenord går till vad? :(
<coobra> http://youtu.be/Y4MnpzG5Sqc
<haffe> Screaming Shark
<kodein> coobra: http://psychotropicpolitics.tumblr.com/post/18901379053
<kodein> coobra: http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/04/19/why_can_t_anyone_stop_the_lra?page=full
<kodein> coobra: http://www.reddit.com/r/DAE/comments/qlqzd/am_i_the_only_one_who_is_suspicious_about/
<kodein> coobra: http://ilto.wordpress.com/2006/11/02/the-visible-problem-with-invisible-children/
<kodein> coobra: http://visiblechildren.tumblr.com/
<haffe> Love and hate, hate and love.
<haffe> What a beautifull combination.
<kodein> "fånga folkmördande rebell, så kan folket gå tillbaks att ha fred och välstånd under folkmördande diktator"
<coobra> kodein:  ?
<kodein> !
<itmannen> Så där. Då är 3.11 igång. Vilka minnen
<kodein> coobra: President Museveni är en diktator och folkmördare. Huruvida Kony gjort rätt i att göra uppror medelst barnsoldater är väl förvisso öppet för diskussion, men detta problem Uganda har är inte något som började eller slutar med Kony. Ej heller genom att titta på virala videor som varenda slacktivist på internet tvunget måste dela med sig av. Ej heller genom att köpa "kits" av en organisation som tycks ha väldigt dåligt stöd i d
<kodein> ... "hjälpa".
<coobra> huh
<coobra> ajja
<coobra> är  ett försök att stoppa han
<kodein> nähä?!
<kodein> han hade ju i stort sett förlorat konflikten redan innan de började filma den där videon.
<coobra> vilken han  ?
<kodein> coobra: samma han som du pratar om, gissar jag?
<coobra> k
<larsemil> bra pris: http://www.dustin.se/asus-eee-pad-transformer-tf101-32gb/product/5010619530?csref=Prisjamforelse_Prisjakt_21346&s=b&intcmp=bus_sel
<kodein> köp en till mig så kan jag utvärdera om det är värt priset.
<larsemil> kodein: jag har redan en padda, beställt en spark tablet dock!
<larsemil> kodein: just for the funz
<haffe> Sådärja.
<haffe> Laptop uppgraderad.
<kodein> uptop lappgraderad
<haffe> Ja, det får väl du göra som du vill.
<kodein> tack.
<haffe> Ja, för den här gången.
<kodein> jag skrev några lappar om lapparna, förresten.
<kodein> bland annat uppmanade jag egna initiativ vad gäller inköp av kaffe och socker
<haffe> Jadu.
<haffe> Gratulerar till ett lovvärt initiativ.
<kodein> tack
<kodein> jag struntade i att köpa kaffe och socker, dock.
<haffe> Gratulerar till ett lovvärt initiativ.
<haffe> Gratulerar till ännu ett lovvärt initiativ är kanske bättre.
<haffe> Ge mig mitt destilat.
<kodein> ge mig en hacka i ena handen, för att bygga vårt land
<haffe> Ta lite egna initiativ, köp din egen hacka.
<kodein> göra nåt eget?
<haffe> Var ska detta sluta?
<P3rnilla> Hej där, jag och emysp skriver vår c-uppsats om olika gränssnitt där vi försöker göra en jämförelse med GUI och TUI. Då vi båda är nybörjare i Ubuntu blir de test vi tänkt göra inte alls som vi tänkt oss då kunskap saknas i vad man egentligen kan göra i ett TUI. Någon som har lust att diskutera detta? Vad ni använder er utav för kommandon och varför ni har valt att använda ett TUI istället för ett GUI?
<CasperN> TUI för att det är platseffektivt och snabbt
<CasperN> enkelt att använda
<P3rnilla> ja det är klart men på vilket sätt är det enkelt att använda?
<P3rnilla> hur använder du dig utav det? och när?
<drmegahertz> TUI som i curses?
<CasperN> hela tiden
<CasperN> cmus som musikspelare, vim som texteditor
<P3rnilla> TUI som i textbaserat gränssnitt
<CasperN> finch som IM klient för irc och annat
<drmegahertz> +1 för vim isåfall
<CasperN> P3rnilla: curses är ett programlib som används i TUI mjukvara
<P3rnilla> ok
<CasperN> många program bygger på curses eller ncurses för att efterlikna ett GUI
<CasperN> så det är inte så märkvärdigt som man kan tro som nybörjare
<drmegahertz> Extra smidigt att köra TUI-verktyg över SSH
<CasperN> många textbaserade program har knappar och musstöd
<P3rnilla> varför vill man efterlikna ett gui och man tycker att tui är mer effektivt
<CasperN> ssh är ju en väldigt stor anledning till tui
<P3rnilla> jag försöker hitta kärnan i effektiviteten här :)
<CasperN> då är ssh ett bra svar
<P3rnilla> men om man vill göra jämförelser mellan tui och gui
<P3rnilla> har du några tips på vad man kan göra?
<P3rnilla> att söka i kataloger , andra lösernord är ju inte direkt det svåraste
<phnom> Sen kan man ju använda saker som sed, awk och ack för att göra en del saker snabbare. Eftersom det tar en del tid att starta upp ett gui och framförallt att klicka sig runt i det.
<drmegahertz> Dessutom behöver man inte växla "kontext" på samma sätt genom att kunna köra sitt verktyg i terminalen
<drmegahertz> fast sed, awk, grep, etc är ju CLI, och den största fördelen där är ju att man kan kombinera dem
<P3rnilla> men de som använder sig av sökningen i ex macen gör ju att det itne tar så lång tid
<P3rnilla> alt kortkommandon
<phnom> sed -i 's/ord/annatord/' *.txt är ju aningen snabbare än att öppna alla filer i t.ex. notepad eller gedit och göra search replace
<P3rnilla> men vad är det svåraste med att använda en terminal?
<CasperN> att det kräver minne
<CasperN> alltså, mer man måste komma ihåg och lära in
<CasperN> inlärningskurvan är svårare
<phnom> Att det inte är speciellt intiutivt alltid.
<CasperN> TUI = lång inlärningskurva, men användarvänlighet
<HakanS> phnom: sed är ett CLI. Inte ett TUI.
<P3rnilla> om ni hade fått göra ett test i gui vilken typ av uppgift hade ni velat göra då för att visa effektiviteten mot guit
<P3rnilla> men tui och cli är nästan samma sak väl? :)
<drmegahertz> inte alls
<CasperN> tui är typ ncuses inteface
<P3rnilla> commond line
<HakanS> Jag tror många likställer TUI med CLI. Vilket är fel.
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> tui liknar ett gui
<CasperN> i funktion och form
<phnom> HakanS: Åh fan, alltså. Jag måste lära mig att sluta läsa vad folk skriver istället för att försöka förstå vad de menar.
<CasperN> men renderas i en terminal
<HakanS> Läs här: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text-based_user_interface
<phnom> s/sluta/börja/
<CasperN> finch nano cmus moc vim mc htop är exempel på TUI
<phnom> CasperN: Ja, om man inte använder några kommandon i kommandmode då, för de är ju ett CLI egentligen.
<phnom> I vim då.
<P3rnilla> japp jag är med
<CasperN> aja, afkl en timme eller två
<P3rnilla> men hos oss är terminalen i fokus
<P3rnilla> kan man genom terminalanvändning bli effektivare om minnet hållet som avancerad användare?
<phnom> P3rnilla: Jag har blivit det iaf.
<HakanS> P3rnilla: SÃ¥ vad menar du TUI?
<HakanS> P3rnilla: Att skriva kommandon i terminalen, eller ett textbaserat användargränssnitt?
<P3rnilla> HåkanS: att prata med en terminal med hjälp av kommandon
<drmegahertz> då kan man alltså räkna in såväl TUI som CLI
<P3rnilla> ja jag tycker oxå det
<P3rnilla> det är en definitionsfråga
<P3rnilla> men till saken är vi sitter och ska försöka testa avancerade användare.
<drmegahertz> Då bumpar jag min idé om varför CLI är så användbart igen; möjligheten att kedja ihop mindre komponenter till något större
<HakanS> P3rnilla: Då är det CLI (command line interface) kontra GUI (samt TUI) du vill jämföra.
<P3rnilla> HakanS: vi vill jämföra CLI mot GUI
<P3rnilla> varken mer eller mindre
<P3rnilla> Finns där med detta någon problematik för avancerade användare? Är ett GUI på nåt vis hämmande för mer avancerade användare? Kanske fördummar man människor genom att göra system så ”lättanvändliga” för nybörjare så att maskinen i stort sätt gör allt jobb och människan bakom bara lär sig göra det hon vill och inte mer?
<nighter> Jag är bara van med CLI, om jag ska administrera min dator i ett GUI har jag ingen aning vilken fil gränsnittet ändrar i. Tycker det går snabbare och har bättre koll med CLI.
<nighter> enda använder GUI till är egentligen surfa runt med webbläsaren då det inte är så kul sitta surfa med lynx
<HakanS> P3rnilla: En stor fördel med CLI framför GUI är när man hjälper folk på distans via text. Det är lättar att be dem skriva in ett visst kommando i terminalen än att beskriva hur de ska klicka på olika knappar.
<P3rnilla> men som en dummie och nybörjare av CLI
<P3rnilla> där har vi något HakanS
<P3rnilla> vad kan man mer göra?
<P3rnilla> finns det något man kan likställa CLI och GUI uppgiftsmässigt inte tidsmässigt och effektivitetsmässigt?
<chosig> Personligen tycker jag att vissa GUI kan vara hämmande, att styra allt från tangentbordet gör att jag arbetar snabbare.
<HakanS> P3rnilla: Du menar att man kan göra samma sak via CLI som via ett GUI?
<P3rnilla> japp
<emysp> Men bortsett från "vardagssysslor" som att maila och ordbehandla etc.. vad gör man med ett CLI? Alltså mer avancerade uppgifter. Finns det saker man kan göra i ett CLI som inte ens går att utföra i vanliga GUI't?
<chosig> Bildretuchering är något som CLI är typiskt dålit på :P
<P3rnilla> chosig: haha jo klart :)
<nighter> finns säkert saker som ingen skrivit ett GUI till som finns i CLI.
<nighter> jag jobbar som utvecklare och jag kodar oftast program som CLI först för se så det fungerar sen bygger jag ett GUI på det.
<chosig> Sedan är Ubuntu lite fördummande/försnällande, då de vill ha det enkelt har de en tendens att ta bort viktiga saker för att det GUI'et ska blir för mycket för nybörjare.
<nighter> eller egentligen lyfter den funktionella CLI koden in i GUI programmet.
<chosig> Prova lägg till en arbetsyta i "nya" Ubuntu utan att använda CLI.
<kodein> jag föredrar nog själv att köra nån form av MVC och sedan byta ut V:et mot ett guck om det skulle behövas
<HakanS> Många GUI program till linux är ett GUI "ovanpå" ett CLI-program.
<HakanS> Det går alldeles utmärkt att redigera en film via CLI, men det blir många parametrar i kommandot.
<P3rnilla> kodein: förklara mer jag förstår inte
<HakanS> Nackdelen med CLI är ju att man måste veta syntaxen samt vilka parametrar som gör vad.
<kodein> P3rnilla: det handlar främst om att separera gränssnittet från funktionaliteten. Då kan man t.ex. göra om gränssnittet utan att påverka koden som gör saker i någon större grad, samt enkelt göra olika sorters gränssnitt från samma modell
<andol> Har någon nämnt pipen än? Just att program från kommandoraden arbetar med stdin och stdout (samt stderr då) ger ju rätt friska möjlighet att stapla program på varandra, utan att någon i förväg förväntat sig att man velat kombinera dem på det viset.
<P3rnilla> men varför vill man stapla program på varandra?
<kodein> andol: men det är knappast ett vettigt sätt att bygga ett guck på
<andol> kodein: ?
<andol> P3rnilla: Givet att man inte är helt nöjd med den utdata man får från program A kan man stapla ett hypotetiskt program B ovanpå, som filterar/maserar utdatan.
<chosig> P3rnilla: Ta t.ex. en IRC klient. Du kan köra en CLI baserad (irssi t.ex.) på ett SSH konto så du kan komma åt den från vilken dator som helst - och om du vill med en GUI klient (xchat t.ex.) kan du koppla upp dig till IRC via irssi, på så sätt är du alltid på IRC och kan använda ett GUI om du vill eller CLI om du känner för det.
<nighter> jao det är bara text i bakgrunden endå.
<andol> P3rnilla: Alternativt att man vill använda data från Program A i program C, utan att behöva klipp och klistra emellan, så kan man direkt "pipea" datan från program A till program C. Ibland kan man då även behöva program B emellan A och C för att göra om datan från A till ett format som C hanterar.
<P3rnilla> så man kör helt enkellt en mashup fast med programmen för att kunna nyttja dom ännu bättre?
<andol> P3rnilla: Precis
<andol> P3rnilla: Ger en även möjlighet att ha små program som gör en sak bra, istället för enstaka mastodontprogram som gör jättemycket, halvdant.
<kodein> andol: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/octave-bug-tracker/2011-09/msg00324.html jordiGH har skrivit en del om varför gui-via-pipes är en dålig idé för octave, åtminstone. tror det är rätt buggrapport
<andol> kodein: Ahh, hade väl iofs inte tänka mig att pipea gui:n, utan mer som en poäng varför det kan vara smidigt att göra saker i kommandoraden.
<kodein> aa.
<chosig> Sedan är det lite fråga om kontroll också, ungefär som att skriva HTML för hand och använda en WYSIWYG editor.
<kodein> det finns väl iofs de program som man kan göra guck av via pipes, men...
<haffe> Ge mig mitt CLI.
<haffe> Ge mig mitt vardagsprogram.
<kodein> ge mig min felutskrift
<kodein> i evighet
<haffe> En död konsoll.
<P3rnilla> tusen tack för hjälpen!
<andol> P3rnilla: Utav personlig nyfikenhet, ifall ni själva inte har någon tidigare relation till terminalbaserade interface, vadhän intresse för att välja det som ämne?
<einand> terminalen <3
<andol> einand: väl sammanfattat :)
<einand> andol: då menar jag MS-DOS terminalen ;)
<einand> sista var skämt
<einand> men iaf, jag förstår nytta med gui program också, lite svårt med typ gimp och inkscape i terminalen
<HakanS> CLI vs GUI beror ju mycket på vad man använder datorn till.
<einand> men det mesta annat går snabbare i terminalen än att leta i ett gui
<einand> samt, svårt att scripta gui
<einand> HakanS: precis
<einand> sedan beror det på vana
<einand> en gui van person arbetar snabbar i sitt gui, än en terminlare gör, och tvärt om
<P3rnilla> andol: sista terminen att kunna nörda in sig på något man absolut inte kan men vill kunna.
<chosig> Tror att det är mycket vilken generation man kommer från. När jag började med datorer fanns inte GUI's överhuvudtaget.
<andol> P3rnilla: Låter ju rätt sunt faktiskt.
<einand> terminalen är ine så svår, som folk tror
<einand> lär dig typ 5 grundläggande kommandona, så kan du allt sedan
<einand> man, cp, mv, ls och info
<einand> och cd
<HakanS> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/terminalskolan
<andol> Japp, den fick Urban till riktigt bra.
<P3rnilla> den har spanats in flitigt
<andol> P3rnilla: Var förövrigt detta jag menade med att stapla/pipea program på varandra - http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/1408
<chosig> Tror att många blandar ihop CLI med Bash, och därför är "rädd" för CLI.
 * chosig rensar källaren, hittils 5 datorer på väg till återvinningen...
<einand> chosig: ge bort dom
 * amelia har också haft storstädning bland datorerna. 
<amelia> Nu ligger allt på blocket, har sålt en server såhär långt.
<chosig> einand: Tror inte någon vill ha en P75, PII400 och liknande idag.
<kodein> andol: men hallå, det finns ju fler pipes än de som nämns där, om man skapar dem. ;)
<chosig> Men kul, jag har tappat bort 5 datorer, de jag vill ha kvar :P
<haffe> Ge mig min rackserver.
<haffe> Ge mig min 3fas
<amelia> haffe: du kan köpa rackserver av mig. :)
<itmannen> Jag säger bara en sak. Parted Magic är guld värd för en klantig gammal itman
<itmannen> Eller klanig ? Himla otur är kanske ett rättare ord
<phnom> itmannen: Otur när du tänker?
<itmannen> phnom,  Ja det också kanske
<itmannen> Just nu så är jag i Parted Magic och kpoierar över min 11.10 som totalkrachat
 * itmannen kastar storsten på Squid
<chosig> Intressant att 64kbps ogg låter bättre än 192kbps mp3...
<phnom> brus i 192kpbs är fortfarande brus...
<chosig> Sant
<einand> chosig: fina maskiner ju
<chosig> :)
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> trött mår dåligt annars bra hur har du det
<Philip5> ajdå, sjuk eller?
<swecarp> kan vara något på gång
<madbear> det e nåt skumt på gång
<HakanS> swecarp: Datavirus? Ha ha
<HakanS> Den var dålig va?
 * CasperN ber en bön och sprider helig rökelse för att swecarp int ska dö av pesten som förmodligen drabbat honom
<swecarp> HakanS,  är inte linux virus fritt
<madbear> hell no
<swecarp> tack CasperN
<HakanS> swecarp: Linux ja. Men nu talade vi ju om dig. ;)
<swecarp> jasså det dataviruset
<HakanS> Skämt åsido. Influensa är inget roligt. Om det nu är det som är på gång.
<swecarp> förra veckan hadde jag fruktansvärd huvud värk så  det är bara attt släpa sig till jobbet oavsett hur man mår
<HakanS> christoffer: Hej.
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<HakanS> christoffer: Är du kvar ett tag till? Jag måste iväg och hämta barnen nu. Är tillbaks vid 19.30.
<swecarp> tack en liten omstart efter uppdatering
<christoffer> HakanS, jo, jag är här en stund...iväg från 19:45 sedan
<HakanS> christoffer: Nu är jag tillbaka.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> HakanS, något speciellt?
<christoffer> Måste tyvärr sticka nu
<christoffer> tillbaka runt 21 tror jag
<christoffer> men inte säker
<HakanS> Ok
<realubot> God afton mina damer och herrar.
<salmiak> go afton monsieur Realubot
<realubot> Så ska det låta.
<realubot> Kaffe nu!
<realubot> "Windows 8 Embedded ska till stora delar vara samma produkt som övriga Windows 8-versioner. En skillnad är att det är mer modulariserat. Det ska gå att plocka samman olika delar av operativsystemet i olika kombinationer. Det här passar bra för inbyggda system som är en stor och varierad målmiljö."
<salmiak> plocka bort DRM-systemet då kanske? jasså inte...
<itmannen> SÃ¥ var man online igen efter ett datahaveri
<realubot> Welcome back Mr IT.
<itmannen> realubot,  tackar
<itmannen> Prisa Gud för Parted Magic
<Barre> s/data/dator/ :P
<_Trullo> http://mthruf.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/job-fails-missing-the-point-dual-monitors-edition.jpg
<itmannen> realubot,  Har du vaktat kanalen så det inte är en massa offtopic ?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Kanalen är fri från offtopic.
<itmannen> realubot,  Perfekt. Du sköter dig bra trots din ringa ålder
<realubot> itmannen: Jag sörplar kaffe nu och ska kolla klart på Veckans brott.
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, jag lär av dig, master.
<itmannen> realubot,  veckans brott i Vilhelmina ?
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> itmannen: Veckan brott i Vilhelmina är väl att någon har snattat en banan på ICA.
<realubot> Alla poliser åker på larmet, d.v.s. två poliser.
<itmannen> realubot,  Om dom är tillräckligt nyktra vill säga. För ett tag sen åkte en polis dit för rattfylla :D Jisses Och 2 veckor efteråt hans fjälla
<realubot> itmannen: Vilhelmina - Sveriges svar på vilda västern.
<realubot> itmannen: Är det du som är stans scheriff?
<realubot> *sheriff?
<realubot> Hur stavas det...
<itmannen> realubot,  Möjligen anti-sheriff
<HakanS> realubot: Har du tittat något på wikin? Vad som är inaktuellt.
<itmannen> Mitt projekt med att installera och köra win 3.11 som test var inte så roligt som jag förväntade mig.
<itmannen> Jag tro jag ska ta och minska storleken på min Home. Som det nu är så är den lite väl stor
<realubot> HakanS: Åh, jag väntade bara på att du skulle fråga.
<itmannen> 500 Gb är väl i mesta laget för en Home
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har sett en del ja. Problemet är att skapa en mall som man enkelt klistrar in för att varna för out of date tutorials.
<itmannen> I synnerhet om man har planer på att clona
<realubot> HakanS: Jag hade ju tänkt att ha kvar allt men att lägga in en varningsruta på alla gamla guider som inte är aktuella i nya Ubuntu-versioner.
<realubot> Så att använderna inte tillämpar föråldrade guider rakt av.
<realubot> itmannen: Det beror väl på hur mycket utrymme du har att klona till...
<realubot> Jag behöver inte mer än max 100GB på min hårddisk.
<realubot> Jag har i stort sett inte några filmer eller musikfiler.
<itmannen> realubot,  Förvisso. men det är lite önödigt att klona en massa tomt utrymme
<realubot> itmannen: Sant, men därför ska du ju köra med ett program som bara klonar upptaget utrymme, typ Clonezilla.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag har testat clonezilla
<realubot> Det förutsätter dock att du lägger tillbaka klonen på en hårddisk/partition av samma storlek som den gamla.
<itmannen> realubot,  Precis
<itmannen> Nu håller jag på att installera en ny "bättre" ubuntukärna >> 3.2.0-17-exton (kernel 3.2.7)
<HakanS> itmannen: Varför?
<itmannen> HakanS,  varför inte ?
<itmannen> HakanS,  För den ska vara bättre såklart
<HakanS> itmannen: Vad är det som inte fungerar med den kärna du har?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Allt funkar som det ska. Gör det något om jag uppdaterar min egen dator ?
<Barre> själv är jag sjukt misstänksam mot allt som innehåller ordet exton
<realubot> Åh, gott med kaffe nu.
<itmannen> realubot,  Skål broder
<HakanS> itmannen: Du kör väl 12.04?
<realubot> Barre: How come?
<HeMan> jag är också misstänksam mot exton i Linux-saker
<itmannen> HakanS,  BÃ¥de 11.10 och 12.04
<realubot> Vad har ni emot exton-saker?
<realubot> Argument?
<Barre> realubot: för att det är (enligt mig) en skojjare och ett mega-troll
<itmannen> realubot,  Kallas svensk avundsjuka
<realubot> Barre: Precisera?
<HakanS> itmannen: På vilken uppdaterar du till extons kärna?
<itmannen> HakanS,  11.10
<Barre> realubot: mega betyder mycket stor
<realubot> Jag skulle aldrig använda en custom kernel som jag inte litar på. Det räcker att man litar på Canonical m.fl.
<HeMan> precis, Exton tar mycke pengar kr för att bränna en cd och lägga på posten
<realubot> Det innebär ju inte att hans kernels är dåliga?
<itmannen> Vem behöver få hemskickat när man kan ladda hem och bräänna själv
<realubot> Säljer han Linux-distar? :D
<HeMan> jo
<HakanS> itmannen: Du vet väl vad nackdelen är med att använda hans kärna?
<HeMan> http://linux.exton.net/
<itmannen> HakanS,  Nä men det har alltid funkat bra med hans grejor för mig
<christoffer> hallå
<christoffer> nu är jag tillbaka HakanS
<HakanS> christoffer: Hej.
<itmannen> Nu måste jag boot om så den nya trevliga kerneln laddas in
<phnom> Har han ingen lista över vilka patchar han applicerar?
<HeMan> det är en av anledningarna att undvika hans kärna
<HakanS> christoffer: Jag skulle vilja ha till ett loco-möte innom en snar framtid. Den 22-3 kanske?
<HakanS> 22/3
<christoffer> fungerar för mig
<christoffer> vi kan göra ett försök
<realubot> "Senaste Ubuntu (11.10) använder kernel 3.0.0-12. Det har tillkommit väldigt mycket olika slags hårdvarustöd m m i senaste stabila kernel 3.2.7. Om du alltså har skaffat ny hårdvara, som inte stöds i din nuvarande Ubuntu-installation kan det vara värt att testa "min" kernel. Bl a finns stöd för alldeles nya USB-enheter, som skrivare och kameror m m. En annan anledning att byta kernel kan vara att du bara 
<HakanS> christoffer: Det börjar ju dra ihop sig till TL- och TC-val.
<realubot> Redan?
<realubot> Ni valdes ju nyss.
<christoffer> mjo precis
<itmannen> Så där. Det gick som smort
<realubot> itmannen: Fungerar backdooren?
<itmannen> realubot,  Va ?
<realubot> itmannen: Säkerhetshålet i den nya kerneln, fungerar det?
<itmannen> realubot,  Inget jag känner till
<realubot> Hehe
<itmannen> Men spela roll
<itmannen> man kan ju skapa en separat Home-partition har jag sett. men det verkar lite omständigt
<HakanS> itmannen: Nu när christoffer är här så kan du ju ta upp frågan om mitt deltagande på mötena.
<realubot> itmannen: Nja. Det underlättar ju vid ominstallation. Det är bara att ta bort alla konfigureringsfiler/kataloger när du ominstallerar så ligger allt annat kvar i Hemkatalogen.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Varför ska jag ta upp det med han ?
<realubot> Ni ska väl inte avgå som TC/TL?
<HakanS> itmannen: För att han vet hur det ligger till med den saken.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Jasså. jag tror inte han har hela bilden klar för sig
<HakanS> realubot: Jag har inte direkt några sådana planer.
<itmannen> realubot,  Hakan får gärna avgå om han vill
<HakanS> itmannen: Vad är det för bild han inte har klart för sig? Han har varit med på väldigt många möten.
<realubot> Jag är glad att någon är TL/TC.
<HakanS> itmannen: Har du ingen separat home-partition? Vad menade du då med att du skulle minska storleken på din Home?
<realubot> HakanS: Jag ska ta en titt på wiki-guiderna den här månaden. Lägga in textrutor med varningar på gamla guider och lägga in mina nya guider i wikin istället för i forumet.
<HakanS> realubot: Jättebra.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Ok. det är möjligt. men faktum kvarstår att det är skillnad på hur man är med på möten. Eller om man smiteriväg så fort det kommer funderingar. Eller helt plötsligt får en massa förhinder. Sen så kan du vara iloggad hur länge som helst. Det är enligt mig inte att närvara
<itmannen> HakanS,  Nä jag har ingen separat. Det är därför jag vill minska den som jag har nu
<realubot> När vi ändå snackar Ubuntu-comunityt. Det var en snubbe i forumet som var intresserad av att göra videoguider till Ubuntu.
<realubot> Ni har ju ett sådant projekt.
<itmannen> 500 G b som Home tycker jag är för mycket
<itmannen> Som det nu är så har jag 390 Gb ledigt på Home
<itmannen> realubot,  Det stämmer bra det.
<itmannen> realubot,  Men jag har gått ur den klubben
<realubot> itmannen: Pallade du inte trycket eller?
<itmannen> realubot,  Precis å. jag har inte ork att pyssla med sådant där just nu
<christoffer> realubot, har du länk till tråden?
<christoffer> om videoguider intresse alltså
<realubot> christoffer: Vänta lite ska jag se om jag hittar den...
<itmannen> Men nu ska jag boota om och starta Gparted live och minska min Home
<realubot> christoffer: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=55875
<christoffer> realubot, tackar
<christoffer> får se om något svar fås via tråden
<christoffer> annars kontaktar jag Ahato via email eller något annat sätt
<phnom> Han ska alltså minska sin home, som inte ligger på en egen partition, med en partitionshanterare? Ja fattar ente.
<realubot> phnom: Han kan ju krympa partitionen om det finns ledigt utrymme?
<realubot> christoffer: Det kanske är vettigt att länka till videoguiderna från wikin.
<realubot> Eftersom där finns text-guider.
<christoffer> Jo precis
<christoffer> ska maila ut och göra dedikerad forumtråd om filmerna under helgen tänkte jag
<phnom> realubot: Jo, men då krymper han ju / och inte hone
<phnom> s/hone/home/
<realubot> phnom: Om han har lagt home på en egen partition så kan han ju minska storleken på den så han får mer ledigt utrymme?
<realubot> phnom: Ah, den ligger inte på en egen.
<realubot> Jag läste inte så noga.
<Buse> Okej jag behöver hjälp av en veteran som kan Linux närmre bestämt Ubuntu 11.10 på sina 5 fingrar
<haffe> Pröva att fråga och se vad som händer?
<Enemtee> jupp, är själv också nybörjare, allt beror på frågan
<realubot> !ask | Buse
<ubot2`> Buse: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> :)
<realubot> !kaka | realubot
<ubot2`> realubot, please see my private message
<Philip5> realubot: var du för duktig så du skrämde iväg han?
<haffe> ubot2`: Hur kan vi veta om en fråga är meningsull? Vad avgör om frågan har ett svar?
<ubot2`> haffe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realubot> Philip5: Ja, han vågade nog inte fråga.
<realubot> En så duktig support kan skrämma iväg vilken nybörjare som helst.
<realubot> Kanalen är seeeeg.
<realubot> Seg som siiiirap.
<einand> realubot: http://pastebin.com/6SzuSGT1
<einand> realubot: så blev det i slutet
<realubot> einand: Jag tyckte det var bättre innan citaten.
<einand> jag med, men dom andra ansåg att man skulle ha med sånt
<realubot> Ok.
<d3eniz_> godkväll
<d3eniz_> jag behöver hjälp.. jag är trött och orkar inte tänka och felsöka, någon som kan hjälpa mig på rakarm? Jag kan inte spela upp embeded videos längre... det funkade till ett par dagar sedan. Nu funkar det inte längre..
<d3eniz_> Den spelar liksom inte upp videon
<einand> embedded videos?
<d3eniz_> typ youtube klipp
<d3eniz_> fast på en annan hemsida
<einand> vad får du för fel då?
<d3eniz_> den laddar, sen slutar den ladda och det fryser.
<realubot> d3eniz_: Har du testat olika videor?
<einand> om du startar webläsaren i terminalen, säger den nått error då?
<realubot> d3eniz_: Fungerar det inte på svtplay.se heller?
<d3eniz_> nope
<realubot> d3eniz_: Testa att ominstallerar Flash: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<realubot> *ominstallera
<realubot> d3eniz_: Testa med Chrome?
<realubot> d3eniz_: Fungerar det där?
<d3eniz_> nu funkar det
<d3eniz_> tack
<realubot> d3eniz_: Efter ominstallationen?
<realubot> Eller hur löste du det?
<d3eniz_> efter ominstallationen
<realubot> Ok.
<d3eniz_> undrar vad som kan ha förstört pluginen:S
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<d3eniz_> Jag skulle bli mer förvånad om du visste ;)
<d3eniz_> Det lät fel, det jag menar är; hade du vetat vad det var hade det troligen vart du(tänkte jag.. det kanske inte var så självklart)
<realubot> Jag förstår vad du menar. :)
<d3eniz_> :P
<realubot> Jag har inte sabbat ditt plugin. ;)
<d3eniz_> vänligt av dig måste jag säga
<realubot> The IT Terrorist is back.
<realubot> itterroristen
<itmannen> realubot,  Och heskinnad också efter en tur på samhället
<realubot> itmannen: Jag trodde att du hade fastnat med skägget i Gparted.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä då. jag blev tvungen att åka och hjälpa en kvinna i nöd
<itmannen> Men nu är iaf Home av dräglig storlek. 150 Gb
 * realubot ser framför sig itmannen i Läderlappen-dräkt rädda en kvinna i nöd.
<itmannen> :D
<d3eniz_> Jag föreställde mig han i stålmannendräkt.
<realubot> I en sådan Batman-dräkt: http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/batman60s.jpg
<d3eniz_> haha
<itmannen> Nu var det inte så mycket nöd egentligen. bara en win som inte ville starta
<itmannen> Läderhuva. Nja
<itmannen> Passar kanske bra på en gayklubb
<spacebug-> =)
<itmannen> Eller vad dom där klubbarna för läderfolk heter
 * realubot tycker det är skumt att itmannen har så bra koll på lädergolk och gayklubbar.
<realubot> *läderfolk
<itmannen> realubot,  Hm. Passa dig du
<realubot> itmannen: Jag drar dig i benet bara.
<itmannen> realubot,  Mina ben är till för kvinnor. Och inget annat. Så upphör snarast
<realubot> Ok, sorry.
<itmannen> :)
<realubot> ;)
<itmannen> Inga att kivas med här ikväll ?
<realubot> Nej. Det har varit helt dött här några timmar.
<itmannen> Exton är duktig och pålitlig
 * itmannen visslar
<realubot> Haha
<spacebug-> väntar på x_link's 00-dans
<itmannen> iaf så har jag burit ned min win 3.11 dator jag lekte med. var inte så roligt som jag hade inbillat mig
<realubot> Varför var det inte så roligt då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nja. Kändes inte så bara
<itmannen> men jag fick iaf testa att installera wn 3.11 igen :)
<itmannen> Gick som smort
<realubot> Lägg in Win 3.11 på datorn som tjejen du hjälper har.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo hej du. Tror du inte jag har tillräckligt med fiender ?
<realubot> itmannen: Varför installerade du det inte i vbox?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä det skulle vara fusk
<itmannen> Efter en omstart så är jag på G igen
<itmannen> Väldigt vad det ekar
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Den där x_link skolkade från dansen också.
<itmannen> realubot,  Bra
<itmannen> Hm. undrar om jag ska ta mig en kebabsmörgås
<itmannen> Hemmagjord kebab så klart
<itmannen> Så får det bli. Synd att svälta ihjäl framför datorn
<salmiak> itmannen: ah, gamla kära win3.11, men du får ta och installera det på din moderna huvuddator. med full grafikupplösning förståss
<itmannen> salmiak,  Nä det är ingen sport då. det ska vara som orginalet
<salmiak> jo det kan vara lite sport att hitta grafikdrivrutiner som funkar i 1600x1200x24bit till win3.11 inbillar jag mig.
<itmannen> salmiak,  ja jisses ja :)
<itmannen> Men det var ganska roligt att friska upp dom gamla DOS-kunskaperna lite
<salmiak> om du roar dig med att installera win98 istället, så får du nog problem med att grafikkortet har för mycket minne tror jag... eller ja vill ha för stor minnesarea. Att få den gå med på vanliga minnet storlek finns det dock visst fixar för, ja upp till 4 gig, resten som ramdisk, men grafikdrivminnet är problem...
<itmannen> Jo jag har orginal 98 och 98 SE
<itmannen> Och visst vardet en del stök har jag för mig
<itmannen> Men 20 Mb är nog lite klent för 98
<salmiak> men du fick det att funka med dit moderna nvidia/ati grafikkort?
<salmiak> 20 MB vad?
<itmannen> salmiak,  Ja till slut efter mycket gråt och tandagissel
<salmiak> hehehe
<itmannen> Jag höll på att få fnatt
<salmiak> Då vet jag vem jag ska fråga då när jag ska testa sen.
<itmannen> Om jag nu kommer ihåg rätt
<itmannen> salmiak,  Jo hej du. Inser du hur länge sen det var
 * salmiak note to self: Ask itmannen about win98 grafik
<itmannen> :D Tok
<itmannen> Jag har teflonminne
<itmannen> Men som sagt. Nu ska jag fixa en macka
<salmiak> hehe ja det finns ju nått forum för win98 iofs, jag får väl fråga där kanske snarare.
<salmiak> en limpsmörgås vore inte fel nä.. synd nog har jag ingen limpa
<realubot> itmannen: Hur gör man kebab?
<salmiak> realubot: hade du tänkt ursprunglig på lamm eller mera svenskt med nötkött?
<itmannen> realubot,  Ingen aning. Det är inte mitt jobb
<itmannen> salmiak,  Lamm så klart
<salmiak> i vilket fall som helst... du får köpa en kebabgrill då och så en färdig kebabstock och så.. eller hade du tänkt köra den själv också?
<itmannen> salmiak,  Det är min hustru som sköter den där bite med mat. Jag äter :)
<salmiak> hehehe.
<itmannen> Hon är otrolig på att laga mat
<itmannen> men det säger jag så klart inte högt
<salmiak> ett tips är att satsa på renskav istället tror jag. kebab lixom förutsätter att det ska gå åt massa mat. att plocka upp en sån där kebabstock fram och tillbaka ur frysen för bara en familj kan säkert vara bakterologiskt intressant men...
<salmiak> itmannen: hehehe... jo det är klart du ska berätta för henne
<itmannen> salmiak,  Vi köpte ett helt lamm och slaktade i lägenhet. Billigt
<salmiak> ooh...
<itmannen> 45 kr/kg
<salmiak> iofs lär det gå att köpa en halv gris på ica om man nu vill, men hålla på och stycka själv? jikes....
<itmannen> salmiak,  Det gick alldeles utmärkt.
<itmannen> men ska jag vara ärlig så var det frun som styckade
<salmiak> kan inte påminna mig när jag åt lamm sist föresten... det är ett bra tag sen. kostar det massor relativt om man köper färdiga lamkotletter tro... har ingen aning
<salmiak> hehehe
<itmannen> Lamm är underbar om det är rätt tillagat
<salmiak> aha... det kanske är det som problemet, man måste laga till det rätt. inte bara slänga ner i en stekpanna som vanliga griskotletter
<itmannen> :D Nä lite mer finness bör det vara
<itmannen> Vi äter mycket lamm här i alla de möjliga former
<itmannen> Och nu en offtopicfråga. Om man vill ta ägarskapet på en mapp via terminalen. Vad är det för kommando ?
<salmiak> i linux ? chown
<itmannen> chown ..och sen
<itmannen> Och så ska även undermapparna hänga med på samma
<salmiak> tjae...  sudo chown -R itmannen porrsexochvåld/  skulle jag gissa på mellan tummen och pekfingret
<itmannen> Det var då ett jädrans exempel du kom med :D
<salmiak> eventuellt vill du använda chgrp också för ändra grupp kanske
<salmiak> hehehe
<itmannen> Jag ska testa
<itmannen> Nä det gick inte
<salmiak> funkade? fast du skrev förståss sudo chown -R itmannen mipmappingmap såklart. inga oanständigheter här.
<itmannen> salmiak,  Nä då jag bytte
<itmannen> Det funkar säker bättre om jag står i rätt mapp :) Nu funakde det
<itmannen> salmiak,  Tack
<salmiak> hehe
<itmannen> Jabba. Och alla undermappar följde med också
 * itmannen noterar
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-09
<realubot> salmiak: Jag vet inte. Jag var bara nyfiken på om det gick att göra egen kebab utan massa strul.
<realubot> itmannen: sudo chown user:group directory
<realubot> T.ex: sudo itmannen:itmannen /path/to/porn
<realubot> sudo chown
<itmannen> realubot,  Du är för sent ute. Det har fixat sig med hjälp av salmiak
<realubot> itmannen: Underkatalogerna följde ju med för att du använde -r.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag antar det
<itmannen> Men väldigt smidigt
<realubot> itmannen: Om du bara vill ändra gruppen så kör du: sudo chown :itmannen -R /path/to/porn
<realubot> Och det måste nog vara stort R.
<itmannen> Nä det går bra med r
<realubot> Ok.
<itmannen> Det funkade fint här
<realubot> Vatten är underskattat.
<itmannen> Tänk om det någon gång kunde funka som det är tänkt. Håller på att installera en lokal Roundcube Webmail. Men inte då
<itmannen> Nu kan man iof fråga sig vad jag ska med den till
<itmannen> Nä jag lägger ned det
<realubot> itmannen: Du håller på att vända på dygnet.
<realubot> Vad säger frugan om det?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä. Klockan är ju bara 01:26
<itmannen> realubot,  Hon säger inget om det
<realubot> Häpp.
<itmannen> realubot,  Vi har ett bra äktenskap. Jag gör allt roligt och hon allt tråkigt :)
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Nä, jag tror jag ska gå och slagga.
<realubot> Här blir inga fler barn gjorda i natt.
<itmannen> Blöjis
<realubot> Ja, jag fegar ur.
<realubot> Det börjar bli för tufft för mig nu.
<itmannen> Ok. Jag förlåter dig för denna gången
<realubot> Mm, men när jag blir äldre så kanske jag blir lika hård som dig itmannen.
 * itmannen ska skvallar för kanalen idag
<itmannen> realubot,  :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Vi höres
<realubot> Aja, sov gott itmannen och salmiak när ni väl går och lägger er.
<realubot> Natti!
<Whiskey> Någon som är bra på bash scripts här?
<arand> Whiskey: Om du frågar får vi se...
<Whiskey> löst
<Whiskey> :D
<Whiskey> ingen som är bra på gep här :&
<arand> *ansiktshandflata*
<Whiskey> hmm
<Whiskey> ?
<Whiskey> har
<Whiskey> [ "dpkg -l libssl-dev | grep '<ingen>'" ]
<Whiskey> finns det något sätt o säga till den o matcha som den gör de och att den inte får greppa <ingen>?
<arand> grep -v ?
<Whiskey> löst :d
<Whiskey> Nu är bara frågan hur man kör apt-get install i backgrunden i ett shellscript
<arand> 2>&1 1>/dev/null &       ?
<andol> Whiskey: Följande borde fixa biffen. Se dock till att verifera vilka default det är som väljs.
<andol> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get install PAKET -qq
<andol> Whiskey: Skulle det dessutom vara så att du misstänker att du haft paketet installerat tidigare, och därmed redan har önskad configuration på plats, kan du vilja kompletera enligt följande
<andol> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get install PAKET -qq -o DPkg::options::="--force-confold"
<itmannen> Gooooood moooooorning internet
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon :)
<d3eniz_> godmorgon!
<Krawlezt> Vad händer här då? :)
<itmannen> Ny dag nya bekymmer. Eller bara fortsättning på dom gamla
<d3eniz_> Jag drar mig från att gå till jobbet =/
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Vad har för bekymmer?
<Krawlezt> d3eniz: Fin dag idag så klaga inte ;)
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Det är ett talesätt :)
<Krawlezt> Mjo, dock antog jag att du valde det talesättet p.g.a något :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Nädå. Inget speciellt faktiskt
<Krawlezt> Okej :)
<itmannen> det vore trevligt om denna dator funkade hela dagen ytan att jag lyckas pajja något igen
<Krawlezt> Troligen lär du dig något från dina misstag :)
<Krawlezt> Förövrigt, får jag min dator snart ;)
<itmannen> Igår så slog Squid ut hela datorn av någon märklig orsak
<itmannen> Inte lätt att lära sig något när man har ett teflonminne
<itmannen> Men jag skyller på min höga ålder
<itmannen> Undrar om det går att "peka" om home till en annan partition
<Krawlezt> Varför ska du krångla så mycket?
<itmannen> krångla ? det handlar om att säkerhetsställa vid kracher
<itmannen> DÃ¥ har jag home intakt
<itmannen> Gaska smart afktiskt
<itmannen> jisses. Ganska smart
 * itmannen blänger på tangentbordet
<Krawlezt> Du pillar för mycket med dina operativsystem tror jag, kanske bra för du lär dig något men samtidigt kan det inte bli så bra.
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Ja feg har jag aldrig varit. Testa är det roligaste som finns
<itmannen> Och installera om går som en grisblink
<Krawlezt> Hehe :)
<itmannen> När systemet bara går på rutiner då blir jag orolig i kroppen och sinnet
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Vilka distror's kör du?
<itmannen> Jag är väl lite störd
<itmannen> Krawlezt, 11.10 12.04 Ultimate Efition. Samt några som jag har som test i oracle Virtualbox
<Krawlezt> Aha okej, jag kommer köra Kubuntu 11.10 när jag får mi ndator.
<itmannen> Det ska vara ett , mellan 12.04 och UE
<itmannen> Krawlezt, 11.10 är en trygg upplevelse om man inte pillar så mycket
<Krawlezt> Hehe, kommer stänga av alla effekter i Plasma-desktop sen ska jag försöka koda. Har aldrig kodat i KDE miljö, bara gnome.
<itmannen> Ok. Lycka till
<larsemil> Barre: ping
<itmannen> En liten fundering. Undrar om det går att göra ett cron-jobb  som kopierar home till en annan partition med vissa mellanrum ?
<itmannen> Kom att tänka på att det kanske går att ordna via webmin
<itmannen> Så var denna fm räddad :)
<larsemil> haha konstig fråga, men är det någon som sitter i outlook här?
<Krawlezt> :D
<haffe> Hejsan där.
<andol> larsemil: Stackare :P
<larsemil> andol: JAG sitter inte i outlook. Då hade jag ju löst mitt problem själv.
<larsemil> andol: men jag har varit tvungen att designa ett html mail och vill se hur det ser ut i outlook...
<andol> larsemil: Dina kunder är inte mycket för text/plain alltså?
<larsemil> andol: mina är helt okej med det. men i det här fallet är det min kunds kund som vill skicka nyhetsbrev till sina kunder. :D
<bittin> drar in 11.10
<itmannen> Om jag gjort rätt nu så ska det gå ett cron-jobb kl.03:00 varje natt som kopierar home till en annan hd
<andol> itmannen: Använd gärna något i stil med rsnapshot, så får du även en vettig hantering utav backup-historik.
<itmannen> andol,  Ok. Det ör inget jag provat. Men tack för tipset
<bittin> satans vad snyggt VLC 2.0 var
<itmannen> Jag är helt klart impad över rsnapshot. Otroligt snabbt att synka.
<itmannen> Fujitsu Amilo SL23T-1 LED 23" Full-HD med dubbla HDMI för 999 :- måste väl vara ett bra pris.
<CasperN> om jag kör vi mode i bash, kan jag inte få visual mode då?
<haffe> itmannen: Kolla om det är en TN-panel.
<itmannen> haffe,  Vad är det för något
<CasperN> det är tn panel
<CasperN> itmannen: teknik som skärmen är byggd på
<haffe> Det är den billigaste och sämsta paneltypen.
<haffe> Det enda den är bra på är snabb uppdatering.
<CasperN> det är ändå ett bra pris
<itmannen> Jag ser inget om någon panel
<CasperN> 1000 kr för en 23" TN är bra
<itmannen> LCD-display / TFT aktiv matris - LED-bakgrundsbelysning
<haffe> Det är bara ett bra pris om det är användbart.
<haffe> Annars kan du få köpa en 40" sonyskärm av mig för 1000:-.
<itmannen> Det är en sådan jättelänk tillprodukten. Annrs så skulle jag lklistra in den
<kodein> stora länkar, som vanligt i framtiden
<itmannen> haffe,  En TV menar du
<haffe> Mitt jättestora serverrack.
<haffe> Som vanligt i framtiden.
<bittin> http://blog.sudobits.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/system-settings-ubuntu1110.jpg
<bittin> har senaste UbuntuOSX nu
<kodein> det var då ett jäkla skryt!
<itmannen> bittin,  det där sa inte mycket
<kodein> jag har minsann det äldsta ubuntu nu!
<kodein> warty warthog
<itmannen> kodein,  I hela världen ?
<kodein> inte uppdaterat nånting på 8 år
<CasperN> bittin: två ubuntu one ikoner?
<HakanS> itmannen: Har du vunnit på lotteri?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Nä varför tror du det ?
<haffe> kodein: Jag fiser i din genererlla riktning. Jag har kvar gentoo 0.5.
<kodein> haffe: vadå, jag kör minix
<haffe> Jag har kvar linus betarelease.
<itmannen> Visst finns det en webbtjänst som kortar ned långa länkar ?
<CasperN> tinyurl
<HakanS> itmannen: tidigare har du sagt att du knappt har råd med mat. Nu köper du surfplattor, hårddiskar och skärmar.
<haffe> bit.ly
<kodein> HakanS: man får väl prioritera.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Jag samlar tomburkar på samhället på helgerna för att ha råd med lite leksaker. Och skärmen kollar jag bara på
<haffe> Det borde finnas en 3-400:- i pant i tomburkar inne i pandemonium nu.
<CasperN> pant borde vara 50 spänn per burk
<CasperN> då skulle inte folk ha råd att kasta dem i naturen
<itmannen> +1
<haffe> CasperN: Jag har sett folk drälla med externa hårddiskar på 1-2 TB.
<haffe> SÃ¥ det kommer nog inte hindra dem.
<itmannen> haffe,  Drälla ?
<CasperN> jag skulle tänka mig för jäkligt noga innan jag slänger bort 50 spänn iaf, och jag är säker på att en bättre människa skulle motiveras att plocka upp den jäkligt snabbt
<bittin> :>
<itmannen> Angående skärm. http://tinyurl.com/86y4mmt
<CasperN> itmannen: det är samma som cdon
<itmannen> CasperN,  cdon ?
<kodein> haffe: ska vi panta i heljen? ;)
<CasperN> http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/fujitsu_amilo_sl23t-1_led-13799961
<kodein> var det långlänken, det?
<itmannen> CasperN,  Vad tycker du då ?
 * CasperN har tinyurl plugin i irc, så långa länkar stör inte honom
 * itmannen noterar
<CasperN> tycker det verkar vara en skitskärm med ok pris eftersom den är billig
<itmannen> CasperN,  Vad grundar du det på ?
<CasperN> dålig fot, dålig paneltyp, få inställningar
<itmannen> CasperN,  Men prisvärd. Eller ?
<CasperN> japp
<CasperN> prisvärd
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Hoppas dom super som svin på samhället i helgen
<Kimmen> det är ju Vilhelmina, what else?
<Kimmen> iofs inte löningshelg
<itmannen> Löningshelg ? Nä
<Kimmen> löningshel, helgen efter 25e
<itmannen> Ops. Äste fel
<Kimmen> +g
<CasperN> jag har en skitskärm som enbart används till textbaserade sysslor, den är skitkass på allt annat, men helt perfekt för syftet den fyller, och då är jag glad att den inte kostar mer
<itmannen> Här verkar dom har råd att toksupa oavsett vilket datum det är
<phnom> Hemkört är väl alltid billigt?
<phnom> Någon som vet om man får plats med en corsair H60 i ett miditower?
<CasperN> klart den får plats
<phnom> Så bra, för Internet säger annorlunda på sina ställen. Men man kan ju inte riktigt lita på det.
<CasperN> har du bara plats för en 12cm fläkt i bak så ska den väl passa
<haffe> Hahaha.
<einand> u är jag DDOSAD igen
<einand> *suck*
 * itmannen jobbar i PartedMagic
 * propus önskar alla trevlig helg nu så jag i väg och toffla för tanten! peace out!
<itmannen> :)
<bittin> undra om man ska köpa denna då den släpps: http://www.gsmarena.com/zte_skate_acqua-4583.php
<haffe> Kanske.
<bittin> nya modellen av den telefonen jag kör
<coobra> ;D
<itmannen> Håller fortfarande på i partedMagic. Götapetter vilken tid det tar att förstora och minska partitioner
<haffe> Därför ser man till att ha redundans.
<haffe> Själv har jag alltid 4 datorer tillgängliga, så när en är upptagen, då plockar jag fram nästa.
<itmannen> jodå. jag har 3 till att välja på om jag vill
<itmannen> samt 3 surfplattor om det skulle knipa :)
<itmannen> Jah. Så var man mätt igen.
<haffe> Gratulerar.
<itmannen> Tack
<haffe> Jag tog just reda på varför en dator beter sig underligt.
<haffe> Minnet visade sig vara trasigt.
<itmannen> ja då lär det gå lite trögt
<itmannen> Är det lugnet före stormen i kanalen ?
<itmannen> Undrar om jag ska testa att clon när jag ändå är inne i PartdeMagic
<itmannen> *clona
<itmannen> fast det heter väl egentligen "klona"
<haffe> Är det en djup kopia eller en ytlig kopia?
<itmannen> Jag tänkte mig en lågnivåklon
<HakanS> itmannen: Vad är en lågnivåklon?
<itmannen> Finns flera sätt att välja på här. Undrar vilket som är bäst månne
<itmannen> HakanS,  Den tar segment för segment
<HakanS> itmannen: Istället för?
<itmannen> HakanS,  det motsatta
<HakanS> itmannen: Men vad är det motsatta?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Om jag förstått rätt så "skummar" den över hd då bara
<itmannen> Följande finns att välja på: Ghost4 Linux, Partition Image, PhotoRec, Clonzill
<itmannen> *clonezilla
<itmannen> Vilket ska man välja egentligen
<kes0> Har ni fest ällä?
<itmannen> Fest klockan 14 ?
<kes0> Jo de är ju lite sent o börja då
<kes0> Iofs
<itmannen> Jojo
<itmannen> Är man alkis så lär man börja tidigare iof
<itmannen> Inga råd vad jag ska välja ?
<TimothyObryan> hejsan alla , jag försöker binda en textsekvens till en key/keykombination kan någon hjälpa mig?
<itmannen> Vänta till ikväll då dom riktiga drakarna är här
<TimothyObryan> har fixat xbindkeys och sånt men inte vilken action det är att skriva "{"
<TimothyObryan> itmannen: du e ju grymm det vet jag
<itmannen> fariken vad jag blir irri att det ska ta så lång tid
<itmannen> TimothyObryan,  Nä jag är som en teddybjörn
<HeMan> itmannen: jag ska passera Vilhelmina på torsdagkväll!
<itmannen> HeMan,  Hjälp
<HeMan> itmannen: ska upp till Ammarnäs
<itmannen> HeMan,  Aha. Fiska
<HeMan> itmannen: skoter och skidor
<kes0> itmannen, alkis nä. Om du inte fattade så syfta jag på chips reklamen ;P
<itmannen> HeMan,  Trevligt. Hoppas det är skapligt väder
<TimothyObryan> itmannen: jag klarade det!
<HeMan> itmannen: jo
<itmannen> TimothyObryan,  Grattis
<HeMan> itmannen: så om du ser en bil där någon vinkar som en madman så är det antingen jag eller en madman!
<itmannen> HeMan,  Passa dig för spikmattorna bara
<HeMan> itmannen: :)
<itmannen> Jag bör nog vänta med att klona tills partitionsjobben är klara
<HakanS> HeMan: Vinka när du kör förbi här: http://g.co/maps/n3hh9
<HeMan> HakanS: är du också flatbottning?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Nu kan du gå och lägga dig. För nu har du varit rolig
<HeMan> vi ids nog inte svänga av 45'an
<HakanS> HeMan: Nej då.
<itmannen> HeMan,  Det är 50 meter från E45
<HeMan> itmannen: jag provar vinka så hårt att det syns 50 meter i stället... :)
<HakanS> itmannen: Lite för tidig att gå och lägga sig.
<itmannen> HeMan,  :)
<HeMan> tror det blir sent, vi far från Stockholmstrakten först kl 14 på torsdageftermiddagen
<itmannen> HeMan,  Titta efter en balkong dör det hänger en Jämtlandsflagga
<HeMan> itmannen: jag delar ut ett trådlöst nät som heter HeMan, kolla om du ser det då!
<itmannen> HeMan,  Ska bli
<itmannen> HeMan,  Men varför delar du ut det när du åker bil ?
<HeMan> itmannen: bara för att du ska se om du ser det!
<HeMan> itmannen: har det avslaget resten av tiden
<itmannen> HeMan,  Jasså :)
<itmannen> HeMan,  Borde gå bra för jag har en lite värre trådlös router med 3 antenner
<itmannen> Egentligen så fattar jag inte varför jag har en sådan. Ytterst sällan jag använder trådlöst
<itmannen> Använder det bara ibland när jag sitter och slappar i TV-fötöljen
<TimothyObryan> behöver pakethanterare till latex! någon som har koll? typ miktex
<phnom> TimothyObryan: Tips till nästa gång du ska mappa nåt i xbindkeys, använda xbindkeys -k
<TimothyObryan> phnom: ok varför då?
<kodein> varför inte bara installera texlive-all och vara done with it?
<TimothyObryan> phnom: jag gör det grafiskt
<phnom> TimothyObryan: Jahaja, xbindkeys -k ber en annars trycka på de knappar man vill mappa och sen får man ut precis vad som ska stå i .xbindkeysrc
<TimothyObryan> kodein: måste man använda texlive som editor då?
<kodein> nej
<kodein> det är en distribution, som miktex
<kodein> vad är du egentligen ute efter?
<TimothyObryan> nja har gått över från windows till linux. gör
<kodein> <o>
<TimothyObryan> en del grejer i latex. nu vill jag få in paketen som jag använde i windows i min liunx istanllation
<kodein> jahapp. gå in i pakethanteraren, markera texlive, texlive-base, texlive-common, texlive-alltannatdutrordubehöver
<kodein> vilka latexpaket brukar du använda, förresten?
<TimothyObryan> kodein: kör tkz-euclid, fullpage
<kodein> fullpage finns nog nästan i base, gissar jag, men garanterat i common.
<kodein> ev. behöver du texlive-math-extra för tkz-euclide, jag har inte direkt koll på matematikpaketen
<TimothyObryan> kodein: aha, jag får väll kolla vad som finns i de olika pakten
<TimothyObryan> kodein: tack för hjälpen:D jag återkommer om det blir problem:D
<kodein> okaj :)
<TimothyObryan> kodein: lyckas inte få till det:S
<TimothyObryan> kodein: hittar inte att tkz-euclide ska finnas i ubuntu
<TimothyObryan> kodein: och vet inte hur jag gör om jag ska hämta det själv
<kodein> det är inte i ett separat paket, ju
<TimothyObryan> kodein: ?
<kodein> TimothyObryan: som jag sa, texlive är en distribution. de paket som finns med texlive som prefix är samlingar med paket, fonts, stödprogram, osv osv osv osv osv
<kodein> kör tlmgr show tkz-euclide i en konsoll efter att du installerat texlive, texlive-base, texlive-common, texlive-math-extra
<kodein> finns det inte, kör tlmgr install tkz-euclide
<TimothyObryan> kodein: du är en pärla!
<kodein> så det funkar nu?
<kodein> ;)
<TimothyObryan> kodein: vet inte än:p
<TimothyObryan> kodein: installerar paket
<haffe> Är det inte enklare att bara köra tlmgr install tkz-euclide?
<haffe> Var inte syftet med en pakethanterar att den skulle lösa beroenden åt en?
<kodein> tja, jovars
<kodein> jag tycker det är tråkigt att installera efterhand, bara ;)
<TimothyObryan> kodein: hittar inte kommandot tlmgr
<TimothyObryan> kodein: vad gör jag?
<haffe> Har du prövat att installera tlmgr?
<TimothyObryan> haffe: måste det först alltså:p
<TimothyObryan> haffe: hittar inget som heter så
<haffe> Där ser man.
<haffe> Ifall du kollar på paketet pgf
<haffe> Vad hittar du då?
<kodein> ubuntu har visst tagit bort tlmgr
<TimothyObryan> kodein: vad ska jag använda då?
<TimothyObryan> haffe: vart ska jag kolla på det? i synaptic?
<haffe> Sucka.
<haffe> Rätta labbar.
<haffe> Jag funderar på om man ska bli en gnällig djävel och vägra rätta om det inte är satt i LaTeX.
<TimothyObryan> hade varit ett steg i rätt riktning
<TimothyObryan> word är som en sandlåda
<kodein> TimothyObryan: prova att avinstallera ubuntus texlive-paket och installera manuellt http://www.tug.org/texlive/acquire-netinstall.html (install-tl-unx.tar.gz)
<kodein> TimothyObryan: instruktionerna på http://www.tug.org/texlive/quickinstall.html borde funka.
<TimothyObryan> kodein: okej. min kompis som kan ubuntu gick hem nu
<kodein> hmm, gå hem borde jag göra snart jag med...
<TimothyObryan> kodein: så jag får väll göra som alla andra stackars wiondows användare och ta mig fram med trial and error
<TimothyObryan> kodein:  tack för din hjälp iaf
<kodein> TimothyObryan: men prova att avinstallera texlive-paketen och sen köra igenom quickinstall-guiden
<kodein> och därefter tlmgr install tkz-euclide
<TimothyObryan> kodein:  avinstallerar allting då
<haffe> TimothyObryan: http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/26624/tlmgr-is-not-accessible-after-installing-tex-live-2011-on-a-ubuntu-system
<haffe> Pröva det innan du börjar avinstallera allt.
<TimothyObryan> tack för all hjälp. men jag tror inte jag kan hantera komplexa åtgärder som den
<TimothyObryan> har aldrig kört linux förr så...
<fgh> ;f
<fgh> hur i hela hisingen får jag ubuntu 11.04 att lira med iphone 4s?
<fgh> ok att debian potato hade problem med hårdvarustöd i mitten på 90-talet men det är 2012 nu. denna skiten ligger verkligen linux i fatet
<spacebug-> fgh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<spacebug-> verkar dock va sådär med iOS 5
<amelia> fgh: det kan ju bero på att apple inte förser sina kunder som använder linux med drivrutiner och itunes som de gör med de som har mac eller win..
<haffe> fgh: Du kan knappast klandra linuxutvecklarna för att inte satsa helhjärtat på hårdvara som är totalt nedlåst.
<HakanS> fgh: Det är ju inte Ubuntus fel att Apple inte släpper drivrutiner
<fgh> det har jag väl inte hävdat?
<amelia> uppenbarligen tolkade tre personer det du sa precis så...
<madbear> jag oxå
<fgh> oki, 4 av 94
 * CasperN känner sig kränkt
<haffe> fgh: Ska vi försöka vara lite mer konstruktiva.
<haffe> 1) Utvecklarna försöker så gott de kan och vill att gissa sig fram till hur telefonen fungerar.
<fgh> gärna det haffe, lös mitt problem.
<haffe> 2) Det är inte en bra idé att komma till en linuxkanal och klaga på att det inte går tillräckligt fort.
<madbear> haffe: tror du att så många utvecklare bryr sig om en rutten telefon?
<haffe> Ja.
<madbear> då hade du sett större framsteg
<haffe> Ok.
<amelia> personligen tror jag att de flesta linuxfrälsta utvecklare sätter sina kort på android-telefoner.
<madbear> typ :P
<amelia> eler andra linuxbaserade telefoner.
<madbear> det är ju tillverkarna som får skriva drivarna
<amelia> precis. de flesta hårdvarutillverkare har ett väldigt nära samarbete med linux foundation gällande utveckling av drivrutiner till linux.
<haffe> Som nVidia då?
<fgh> är det därför hårdvarustödet i linux är så dålig amelia ?
<amelia> jag känner inte till hur nvidia gör..
<fgh> sounds like a no
<amelia> fgh: öh, va? jag tycker att hårdvarustödet är bra.
<spacebug-> nvidia gör väl drivrutiner med stängd källkod men som funkar med linux
<madbear> bättre i linux än windows
<fgh> i farblernas värld
<madbear> hur många måste inte stanna med typ XP för att prylar inte funkar i senare versioner
<CasperN> alla hårdvarutillverkare som ber om linuxstöd och går med på kraven av linux foundation får väl stöd och hjälp att utveckla drivrutiner?
<CasperN> problemet ligger i att de inte bryr sig
<madbear> jag fattar inte vars problemet är
<madbear> ok på laptops kan det strula med ljud tex
<madbear> men vafan man får väl kolla upp sånt innan man köper
<haffe> spacebug-: Det var ganska länge som det inte gick att köra emacs och 2 skärmar med nvidiakort.
<madbear> tex köper man en iphone så säger det sig självt att man måste ha en mac oxå
<spacebug-> haffe: ok
<fgh> problemet är här hos mig, att jag inte får min iphone att lira
<madbear> haffe: för att man inte ska köra emacs ja
<CasperN> emacs har iof alltid varit dåligt
<madbear> :D
<madbear> fgh: med en mac så lirar den nog
<amelia> för en gångs skull är jag och madbear överens, det borde nästan firas :)
<madbear> ja, jag ska nog ta mer kaffe bara för det
<amelia> madbear: :)
<realubot> fgh: Släng iFånen så har du löst problemet.
<madbear> fgh: vad ska du göra? flytta musik?
<fgh> bilder
<fgh> via usb.
<madbear> okej, jag fick kontakt med luren förut genom rhytmbox och nåt
 * realubot ger sig själv pris för bästa tips.
<CasperN> fgh: du får fixa windows i virtualbox, omständigt men det ska tydligen gå
<madbear> ubuntu, ipod touch och rhytmbox och kanske nån drivare
<derfian> https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/iphone/ är kanske något
<fgh> caspern: har ingen win licens
<derfian> är man inte tvungen att aktivera sin iphone via itunes eller nåt?
<madbear> ios 5?
<fgh> 5 ja
<madbear> http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<CasperN> finns det ingen bluetooth eller något på en iphone då?
<madbear> jo men CasperN det är löst :P
<realubot> fgh: Du kan ladda ner en testversion av Winblows 7.
<realubot> Installera i vbox, göra dina ärenden och sedan slänga iFånen och Winblows.
<madbear> men vafan
<madbear> jag har löst det, sluta spamma nu
<madbear> fgh: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<haffe> Vad ska man köra istället?
<haffe> vim?
<haffe> Skumma jäkla lägen.
<kodein> Vägen hem är kort så jag funderar på att gå
<kodein> Jag tittar på min klocka, den är tio över två
<kodein> Helg igen, går hem igen
<arand> vim är trevligt.
<haffe> Snart har helgen vecka 48 tagit slut.
<kodein> arand: det heter Jif numera
 * realubot tröstäter lösgodis.
 * CasperN vet nästan inget om emacs, men använder vim och har lärt sig att det är ok att mobba emacsanvändare
 * CasperN undrar varför vi inte får se realubots viktdiagram mer
<arand> kodein: eiwhat?
<kodein> arand: de bytte namn från att kalla det Vim till att kalla det Jif för en herrans massa år sen
<chosig> Hur var det man kollade varför ett paket hålls tillbaks?
<arand> Hmm, ämnade dock inte tvättmedel..
<haffe> Det gjorde nog inte kodein heller.
<arand> chosig: "aptitude why paket"
<haffe> Varför fungerar inte xrandr i mitt xubuntu 12.04+
<kodein> när vi ändå är inne på ämnet
<kodein> det heter raider, inte twix.
<haffe> Ok.
<arand> Undras just var det namnet kom från...
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Snart dags för middag.
<arand> "Godisstubbar" låter lite udda, men smaskigt.
<salmiak> så vi är jif nu?
<Krawlezt> propus: Finns det moderkort med inbyggt trådlöst nätverkskort?
<kodein> ja
<swecarp> välkommen Philip5
<Krawlezt> kodein: Tack, ska hitta ett bra sådant :)
<Philip5> tack tack
<haffe> Krawlezt: Vad vill du ha för chipset?
<haffe> Eller mer specifikt vad ska du ha moderkortet till?
<Krawlezt> haffe: dno
<Krawlezt> Vadå ha moderkortet till?
<haffe> ?
<Krawlezt> Jag ska mata hunden med det haffe :)
<haffe> Krawlezt: Ifall du vill bygga dig en AP eller motsvarande så finns det en hel del på routerboard.
<haffe> Det är dock inte helt lämpat för att köra som vanlig skrivbordsdator.
<Krawlezt> haffe: Komplett.se, ska köpa allting därifrån.
<haffe> I klassen ovanför finns ganska många atom och AMD fusionkort med inbyggt wlan.
<Krawlezt> Kan någon förklara för mig vad "PCI" och "PCI EXPRESS" och sådant är som står när jag trycker på Grafikkort?
<realubot> CasperN: Det fick ni ju för bara någon dag sedan...
<haffe> Gränssnitt för att ansluta på moderkortet.
<CasperN> realubot: ok, missade
<realubot> CasperN: http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/1283/vikt.png
<Krawlezt> haffe: Vill du se min "Kundvagn" senare? :)
<Krawlezt> Jag köper efter vad jag tror är bra, det är det.
<haffe> Krawlezt: Ifall du inte har någon aning så brukar mikrodatorn och toms hardware publicera guider på bästa datorkonfiguration inom vissa prisintervall.
<realubot> Krawlezt: PCI Express ska du ju ha.
<Krawlezt> haffe: Jag vill gärna lära mig, jag vet på ett ungefär men tänker inte chansa så därför ska jag och en släkting göra det :)
<haffe> Ok.
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express
<haffe> Det var åratal sedan jag köpte ny datan.
<haffe> Jag hankar mig fram på prylar jag hittar i soporna.
<CasperN> granska all hårdvara så det fungerar för linux, kolla alla hastigheter mellan olika delar så inga flaskhalser uppstår eller att vissa delar inte stöds fullt ut av moderkortet
<realubot> "PCIe has numerous improvements over the aforementioned bus standards, including higher maximum system bus throughput, lower I/O pin count and smaller physical footprint, better performance-scaling for bus devices, a more detailed error detection and reporting mechanism, and native hot-plug functionality. More recent revisions of the PCIe standard support hardware I/O virtualization."
<Krawlezt> 6GB ram, bör räcka!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Enkelt att uppgradera annars om det inte räcker. Det viktigaste är moderkortet.
<realubot> Och processorn kanske...
<Krawlezt> i5 som processor
<Philip5> swecarp: vad händer i helgen då?
<realubot> Glöm inte skärmen. En bra skärm gör itmannen.
<CasperN> Krawlezt: det är sällan man fyller ram, fokusera inte så mycket på storlek, utan att det är snabba minnen istället, det vinner du mest på
<Krawlezt> haffe: Hittade en dator i garderoben som jag ska köpa delar till o bygga om.
<swecarp> Philip5,  översättning samt tvätt stugan och du då
<Krawlezt> haffe: http://www.komplett.se/k/kc.aspx?bn=10111
<Krawlezt> Kan du hjälpa mig hitta ett bra moderkort med inbyggt trådlöst?
<Philip5> swecarp: låter det. själv har jag inga direkta planer. imorgon kanske jag ska testa en sort videoinspelingsgrej med min kamera på kul
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför inbyggt trådlöst?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ska ha trådlöst nätverk så kan ju ligga gärna ha det i moderkortet?
<realubot> Ett USB-NIC kostar ju >200 kr.
<swecarp> jaha är det därför du vill att jag skall översätta kdenlive :-)
<realubot> <200 kr.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Så det är smartare att köpa ett trådlöst nätverks kort istället?
<CasperN> Krawlezt: köp så snabbt ram du kan för din budget, och hellre lite än mycket, det ökar kostnaden på moderkort, men du kommer ändå ha råd att uppgradera då priser rasar hela tiden på minne
<Philip5> swecarp: hehe, nä jag använder inte på svenska utan kör allt på engelska. översättningen är jag bara på dig om för att det är kul att vara på dig :P
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag ser inte riktigt fördelen med att ha inbyggt trådlöst på moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> Hepp
<realubot> Vad är fördelen med det?
<Krawlezt> Då köper jag det separat
<realubot> Finns det ens moderkort med inbyggt trådlösa nätverkskort?
<swecarp> lite hjälp Philip5  kan man översätta EXIF data not found till --------EXIF data finns ej
<realubot> Det är ju ingen kostnad att köpa ett USB-NIC. Dessutom så kan du ta med dig det och du kan välja ett som garanterat fungerar med Linux.
<realubot> Det är inte allt USB-NIC som gör det.
<Philip5> swecarp: hittas inte är nog bättre
<realubot> Mm, found == hitta.
<swecarp> ok
<Krawlezt> Vänta, finns det fläktar för olika delar i datorn? Det är väl jävligt komplicerat!
<Krawlezt> Kan man inte köpa 2st fläktar som styr allting?
<Krawlezt> En in och en ut
<CasperN> "Kan inte hitta EXIF-data" borde väl vara bättre omskrivning?
<realubot> *find == hitta
<CasperN> och officiella förkortningen är btw Efix, inte EXIF :P
<swecarp> casper ditt förslag ser bra ut
<realubot> Krawlezt: En fläkt ska ju blåsa ut och en fläkt ska ju dra in luft.
<Philip5> swecarp: vilket program är största att översätta vad gäller antal meningar att översätta? luminence eller kdenlive?
<swecarp> CasperN,  det står exif
<realubot> Den som är längst upp där bak ska blåsa ut och den som är längst ner där fram ska suga in luft. Men det handlar väl om åt vilket håll man monterar fläkten.
<Krawlezt> Vad ska man tänka på när man köper nätagg realubot?
<swecarp> Philip5,  skall kolla
<realubot> Krawlezt: Att det inte är för svagt/kraftfullt.
<CasperN> exif-data blir nog bra ja :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och kanske att ljudnivån är låg.
<Krawlezt> Det skiter jag i
<CasperN> inga fula versaler i svenskan tack :)
<realubot> Vet inte om det finns specs på nätagget men fläkten i nätaggen orsakar ju mycket ljud.
<CasperN> nä nu ska jag käka mat, det har jag inte gjort på 25 timmar
<Krawlezt> Varför finns det nätverskort som bara klarar 10/100? Jag vill ha 100/100!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varm luft stiger ju uppåt så därför ska fläkten där uppe i chassit blåsa ut luften och fläkten där nere suga in kall luft. Då får du ett bra luftflöde i chassit.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mjo, vet
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får väl ha ett som har n.
<realubot> Draft n.
<swecarp> Philip5,  kdenlive 2098 luminence978
<swecarp> ok dax för paus med lite mat
<Krawlezt> Såja, realubot nu ska du få se vad jag har köpt!
<realubot> Krawlezt: USB 3.0 är ju smidigt att ha om du ska köpa ett nytt mobo.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag ska inte ha något USB..
<realubot> Hm, ska du aldrig använda USB?
<Krawlezt> Dock verkar 800kr för 500gb hårddisk dyrt?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Inte till mitt trådlösa nätverks kort
<realubot> Nej, nej.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=399&o=lokal_rank#rparams=l=s84727907
<realubot> Hur är det med Linux stöd för trådlösa nätverkskort (ej USB-NICs)?
<Krawlezt> Alla jag har gjort "*" framför är jag osäker på: http://pastebin.com/WTgbqNVj
<Krawlezt> Oj, det ska vara * framför grafikkort med
<realubot> Krawlezt: Allt handlar väl egentligen om vad du ska använda datorn till.
<Krawlezt> Programmering, webbutveckling, surfa, irca, spela lite kanske och typ det vanliga.
<Krawlezt> Kolla film
<Krawlezt> VÄNTA, jag glömde processorn
<Krawlezt> Fan vad dyrt det blev..
<Krawlezt> MÃ¥ste planera om allting nu
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag gör om den där
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade valt en skärm med eIPS eller IPS-panel istället för en skärm med TN-panel. Om du ändå inte ska spela datorspel med många FPS.
<Krawlezt> Jag förstår ingenting av det där.
<Krawlezt> CasperN sa också TN panel
<realubot> IPS har mycket bättre bild än TN.
<Krawlezt> Aha?
<Krawlezt> Ser du vad den kostar? :)
<realubot> TN är billigare och passar bättre om skärmen ska användas till att lira spel med hög FPS.
<Krawlezt> Jag ska lira spel med hög FPS
<Krawlezt> 100 exakt faktiskt
<realubot> Du får en 22" ISP-skärm för 1500-2000 kr.
<realubot> *IPS
<Krawlezt> Vart ser man att den är IPS?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jaha. Då kanske du behöver en TN-panel. Jag vet inte hur bra IPS fungerar för spel.
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> För webbutveckling och surf hade jag valt en IPS alla dagar i veckan.
<Krawlezt> Den där är bra för mig, kan inte ha så höga krav heller med tanke på min budget.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det står under specifikationerna vad det är för panel.
<Krawlezt> 21,5" och en TFT är jag nöjd över
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag gör om min lista så ska jag försöka prispressa lite
<Krawlezt> Jag sitter med en 15" CRT skärm just nu hemma som jag måste använda isåfall
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du ser det i kolumnen paneltyp här: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=393&o=lokal_rank#prodlista
<Krawlezt> Aha
<kes0> realubot, GÃ¥ o sov
<Krawlezt> kes0: Nej, han ska kika på min lista först
<kes0> Omg
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hårddisken du tittade på hade 5400 rpm. Du kanske ska överväga en på 7200 rpm? Jag vet inte om det gör någon större skillnad i praktiken men...
<realubot> kes0: Skit ner dig.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dessutom ska du väl inte ha en 2,5" hdd till en stationär dator?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Köp en vanlig 3,5" hdd.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad innebär rpm?
<realubot> Det blir billigare.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varv per minut.
<realubot> Rounds per minute.
<Krawlezt> Aha
<Krawlezt> Okej ska fixa
<kes0> realubot, Får jag låna dina brallor då?
<CasperN> Krawlezt: köp en TN panel om du ska spela snabba spel
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad spelar det för roll om det är 5400 rpm istället för 7200rpm? Går den saktare?
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Okej, ska nog köpa den skärmen isåfall :)
<CasperN> IPS har ofta inputlagg som är högre, och det kommer sabba allt
<Krawlezt> Köpte en med 7200 rpm nu realubot
<CasperN> IPS är annars bättre på precis allt när det kommer till annat, men ingen paneltyp är kung på alla områden
<kodein> _ALLT_
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade även föredragit ett passivt kylt grafikkort men det kanske är svårt att hitta prisvärda sådana när man kommer upp i prestanda.
<CasperN> det finns fina TN paneler också, men de hittar man inte i budgetklassen tyvärr
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, en 7200 rpm hdd är snabbare än en 5400 rpm hdd. Frågan är om man märker av skillnaden i praktiken på en vanlig desktop-dator.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hittade en bra hdd med 7200 rpm, 500gb t.o.m.
 * realubot lånar ut sina brallor till kes0.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Allt handlar ju om vad du är ute efter. Vill du ha ett snabbt system så satsa på en snabb och bra ssd. Dock kommer du få en mindre disk än om du köper en traditionell hdd.
<Krawlezt> Nja, hdd går bra :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Den datorn jag hittade är riktigt gammal så troligen behöver jag köpa nytt nätagg också?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nja.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är inte så säkert. Det beror på hur många W det är på?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Däremot så kommer ljudnivån att vara hög på ett gammalt nätagg.
<realubot> *brukar
<Krawlezt> Jag bryr mig inte så mycket om ljudnivån.
<Krawlezt> Det får jag ta isåfall
<realubot> Krawlezt: Är det värt att uppgradera då?
<realubot> Om det är en så gammal dator.
<Krawlezt> Troligen
<realubot> Vad använder du av originalet+
<realubot> ?
<Krawlezt> Chassit typ, jag vet inte ens vad som finns i datorn.
<realubot> Kan du ens använda nya minnen på moderkortet? Eller köper du nytt moderkort?
<Krawlezt> Jag hämtar den, brb
<realubot> Ett chassi är inte dyrt.
<CasperN> frakten är dyr på chassi :)
<CasperN> chassi köper man bara i juletider och på påskhelger då det är fri frakt
<salmiak> ja du får kolla vad du har för chassi så de passar ditt nya moderkort.
<haffe> Eller från dustinhome med fri frakt över 500:-.
<CasperN> eller inet
<Krawlezt> realubot, Nu har jag problem
<CasperN> men komplett ska man inte ta  chassi från
<Krawlezt> Frakten kostar inget då jag åker o hämtar allt
<CasperN> det är en annan sak iof :)
<realubot> 100 kr i frakt för chassit. Det får man räkna med.
<salmiak> så inte din nuvarande dator är sån där allting är spegelvänt och har en inbyggd jättekåpa till processorn som kommer vara ivägen för ditt grafikkort och så
<realubot> Det går att få chassin för 300-400 kr inkl. frakt.
<realubot> Skitchassin, men ändå.
<Krawlezt> Min mor, som jag hade sagt att jag skulle använda den datorn. Har slängt den på skrottipen..
<Krawlezt> Så jag måste köpa en helt ny dator.
<Krawlezt> Hejdå i5
<realubot> Oj då.
<salmiak> japp mödrar gillar att ta över den gamla datorn har jag märkt. "ska jag ju bara surfa lite" och så :)
<realubot> Det är bättre att spara till en bra maskin än att snåla på prestandan.
<Krawlezt> "Det hade jag inte hört", jag och han som skulle bygga datorn pratade om det igår när hon satt emallan oss!
<realubot> itmannen: Hallå itnörden.
<Krawlezt> Sen för typ 1månad sedan också, jävla fruntimmer!
<realubot> itmannen: Gick du och la dig någon gång i natt eller?
<salmiak> :-D
<salmiak> sova är för mesar hehe
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad för slags chassi behöver jag? Mid tower?
<itmannen> Nu är det kris här. jag måste byta ägare på en mapp till root för att systemet ska funka. Och det är helt omöjlig. HJÄLP
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det beror framförallt på moderkortet storlek.
<CasperN> dyra moderkort suger när man är på tight budget, men det lönar sig när man har möjlighet att uppgradera senare
<CasperN> de delar som är svåra att uppgradera ska man kosta på i början tycker jag
<itmannen> realubot,  Jodå. till slut tog kraftrena slut
<salmiak> hej itmannen funka inte chown?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sedan beror det ju på hur många fläktar du ska ha. En annan viktig sak är att grafikkortet får plats om det är ett långt grafikkort.
<itmannen> salmiak,  Nä. Den vägra att byta då jag står som ägare
<realubot> CasperN: Jag håller med.
<Krawlezt> realubot: PM
<CasperN> man bör inte köpa gammla midi towers pga grafikkortslängd
<salmiak> itmannen: vad skriver den du kör   sudo chown -R root minfinamippmappingmap  då?
<CasperN> om man inte verkligen vet att de får plats dvs
<realubot> D.v.s lägg pengarna på ett bra mobo och processor. Dom delarna är svårast att uppgradera. Hellre 2GB snabba RAM-minnen som man uppgraderar till 4GB snabba RAM än 4GB sega RAM från början.
<CasperN> håller med realubot till 100%
<itmannen> salmiak,  root@Master:/# sudo chown root sudoers
<itmannen> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<itmannen> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<CasperN> hellre 2gb nu
<CasperN> och pengar på annat
<salmiak> ja mer minne kan man köpa sen ja
<salmiak> och mer hårddisk kommer du iallafall köpa sen :-)
<CasperN> samma med hårddisk, börja med en 7200rpm 250 gb eller något
<CasperN> TB diskar och ssd kan man ta senare
<itmannen> realubot,  Ursäkta att jag kör med lite offtopic
<salmiak> itmannen: har ingen koll på vad felmeddelandet "sudo chown root sudoers" kan betyda... nån som vet?
<itmannen> salmiak,  Att det är total fel ägare av mappen
<salmiak> itmannen: men prova kör    sudo su -  som ett eget kommando först för att bli root och sen köra chown -R flappmapp
<salmiak> root ska ju ha rätt att ta över vilken mapp som helst oavsett vem som ägde den innan ju
<itmannen> salmiak,  Det lär väl räcka med su.
<itmannen> salmiak,  Och även då så funkar det inte att byta. har testat
<realubot> itmannen: Tror du att det här är en Ubuntu-kanal eller?
<salmiak> hmm... vad är de för mapp.. vad ligger den?
<salmiak> realubot: hahahaha :-D
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag skäms. Ska ge mig själv 100 piskrapp
<johanbr> itmannen, boota med init=/bin/sh som parameter till kärnan, byt ägare på /etc/sudoers och boota om
<itmannen> johanbr,  Nu blev du nog för avancerad för mig :)
<realubot> itmannen: Vem äger katalogen där sudoers file ligger då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag tyvärr av misstag :(
<realubot> itmannen: ls -al /etc/sudoers
<Krawlezt> haffe: Sa du att det fanns en guide om vad man ska tänka på när man köper delar till ett datorbygge?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, det ska du knappast göra. :)
<johanbr> itmannen, hela /etc ägs av din användare??
<itmannen> johanbr,  Ja tyvärr
<realubot> itmannen: sudo chown -R root:root /etc/
<itmannen> realubot,  Nope
<HakanS> itmannen: Det är inte /etc/sudoers.d du menar?
<johanbr> itmannen, det enda vettiga är ominstallation
<HakanS> itmannen: Jag har ingen mapp som heter /etc/sudoers
<itmannen> HakanS,  Nja men hela etc äga av mig av misstag av undertecknad. Min klant
<itmannen> HakanS,  Det är en fil
<realubot> johanbr: Är det verkligen nödvändigt?
<chosig> arand: tackar (bättre sent än aldrig)
<johanbr> det finns massor med ägare av filer i /etc och inget sätt att återskapa den informationen (om du inte har backup)
<itmannen> johanbr, Jag är benägen att hålla med dig
<johanbr> möjligen skulle det funka att installera om alla paket med filer i /etc
<realubot> itmannen: Om du kopierar sudoers så borde ju filen få root som ägare: sudo cp /etc/sudoers /etc/sudoers.new
<realubot> Och sedan: sudo rm /etc/sudoers && sudo mv /etc/sudoers.new /etc/sudoers
<realubot> Eller?
<itmannen> realubot,  sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<realubot> Det kanske inte fungerar så.
<johanbr> itmannen, iofs, om allt redan är ägt av din användare kanske det funkar med bara "chown root:root /etc/sudoers"
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Det beror på att i sudoers file står det vilka som får använda sudo.
<realubot> Och eftersom inte root äger filen /etc/sudoers så kanske inte innehåller i sudoers gäller. Vilket innebär att din användare inte får köra sudo?
<realubot> *innehållet
<arand> Om inte annat borde man väl kunna dyka in via en LiveCD och rätta till sudoers i alla fall?
<itmannen> johanbr,  ta me rackarn tror jag inte det funkade att byta nu :)
<itmannen> För nu kan jag köra sudo apt-get install igen
<itmannen> johanbr,  Synd att du inte är en kvinna. För då hade du fått en bamsekram
<johanbr> itmannen, :)
<johanbr> men du kommer förr eller senare att få problem med andra filer i /etc
<realubot> Men systemet är ändå fucked up.
<itmannen> johanbr,  Det visar sig då
<realubot> Om allt i /etc ägs av itmannen.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag tror jag kan byta ägare till root nu
<realubot> Men som johanbr sa att filerna i /etc ägs av alla möjliga users. Inte bara root.
<realubot> johanbr: itmannen borde kunna utgå från en annan person installation och byta ägare på katalogerna/filerna?
<swecarp> Philip5,  går det att start luminence från sourc filen
<itmannen> Detta tror jag funakde som det verkar. root@Master:~# chown root:root /etc
<realubot> itmannen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876382/
<johanbr> realubot, jo det borde ju funka
<itmannen> Ja nu ägs etc av root igen
 * Krawlezt känner sig kass när han kollar på "Datorbyggarskolan"..
<realubot> Sedan har du ju alla underkataloger/filer också.
<realubot> itmannen: SÃ¥ ser /etc/ ut i mitt system och jag har inte chown:at /etc.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok. tack
<itmannen> Men som det ser ut nu så är det som det ska
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Vad är det för något ?
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Dom berättar för en vad man ska tänka på när man väljer delar etc
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  på TV ?
<johanbr> itmannen, det här kan kanske vara till hjälp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876389/
<Krawlezt> Nej, internet.
<itmannen> johanbr,  Tackar
<Krawlezt> realubot: Försöker klarar detta själv men hur många W ska man MINST ha i ett nätagg?
<johanbr> det var inte så många filer som jag trodde...
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Ok. Och vart på internet
<Krawlezt> http://www.nordichardware.se/component/content/article/26-guides/22131-datorbyggarskolan.html?start=3#content
<Krawlezt> Dom här säger 600w
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  det där kan ju vara terligt att läsa
<itmannen> *trevligt
<Krawlezt> Guiden är från -06
<Krawlezt> Så därför är jag fundersam
<itmannen> Blir det något tok med en fil sen så tar jag det då
<Krawlezt> http://www.kopdator.se/ = Win
<realubot> itmannen: Det är root som äger alla underkataloger och dess innehåll i /etc/
<realubot> PÃ¥ mitt system.
<itmannen> realubot,  Samma här nu
<realubot> Dom enda filer som har någon annan än root som ägare är filerna/katalogerna du ser i pastebin-länken.
<realubot> Där finns några filer som har en annan grupp än root som ägare.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag har laddat ned din paste
<realubot> drwxr-s---  2 root dip       4096 2011-04-26 01:03 chatscripts
<realubot> -rw-r-----  1 root daemon     144 2010-06-27 21:38 at.deny
<realubot> T.ex.
<realubot> -rw-------  1 root charles      0 2011-09-09 23:22 mtab.fuselock
<itmannen> Och även paste från johanbr
<realubot> charles är min user.
<realubot> Så där ska det stå itmannen som grupp.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag förstår det
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag vill ju inte ha dig i mitt system :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror du behöver minst 400-500W men det beror ju på hur kraftfullt grafikkort du har, tror jag. Ett vanligt system klarar sig utan problem på 500W.
<Krawlezt> Okej tack
<realubot> itmannen: Nej, det räcker med att jag är i dina drömmar.
 * Krawlezt misstolkade det där så grovt...
<Krawlezt> Tack, då kommer man inte kunna sova inatt igen
<itmannen> realubot,  In your dream baby :D
<Krawlezt> OFFTOPIC!
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Varför skriker du
<Krawlezt> Jag sitter ganska tyst i mitt rum
<itmannen> Men du skriker här
<realubot> itmannen: Dock så borde du ju köra: sudo chown root:root -R /etc/
<itmannen> realubot,  redan utfört
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<itmannen> realubot,  Hänger du inte med på vad som skrivs
<realubot> Jag visste inte om du hade använt -R.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jodå
<itmannen> realubot,  Annars så hade inte undermapparna bytt till rätt ägare
<realubot> itmannen: Det är lite fler filer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876407/
<realubot> Bry dig inte om dom där du inte ser någon ägare.
<realubot> *ägare eller grupp.
<itmannen> Jisses :)
<realubot> /etc/ssl/private och /etc/ssl/ har inte root:root.
<realubot> Utan root:ssl-cert
<realubot> Filerna i alltså.
<realubot> drwx--x--- 2 root ssl-cert 4096 2011-09-09 23:02 .
<realubot> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root     4096 2012-02-10 08:56 ..
<realubot> -rw-r----- 1 root ssl-cert 1675 2011-09-09 23:02 ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det går faktiskt bra nu, är uppe i 4k och är nästan klar
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser det ut i /tec/ssl/private
<itmannen> Ska bli intressant att sen vad som inte kommar att funka. Om nu något
<realubot> Och så ser det ut i /etc/ssl/:
<realubot> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root     20480 2011-09-09 23:21 certs
<realubot> -rw-r--r--   1 root root      9374 2011-02-23 01:49 openssl.cnf
<realubot> drwx--x---   2 root ssl-cert  4096 2011-09-09 23:02 private
<realubot> Trängselskatt införs i göteborg.
<realubot> *Göteborg
<itmannen> Ja vem vill vara där och trängas
<Krawlezt> realubot: Måste man tänka på något när man köper RAM? Det står inget speciellt om det här.
<realubot> Sverige krymper: http://www.metro.se/nyheter/sveriges-yta-har-krympt-med-ett-gotland/EVHlci!QsSfrTrYmWpW/
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Att det ska stämma med moderkortets spec.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Som HakanS säger. Minnena måste passa moderkorten. Det står på moderkortets specifikationsblad vilka minnen som stöds.
<Krawlezt> Jag har hittat skit bra delar så här långt!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du måste köpa minnen av typen och hastigheten som stöds.
<Krawlezt> RAM-teknik som stöds: DDR3/SDRAM
<Krawlezt> Aha
<realubot> Ofta garanterar tillverkaren av moderkortet att vissa minnen stöds av kortet men andra minnen av samma typ (men annan tillverkare) brukar fungera också.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det räcker inte med DDR3 för det finns olika hastigheter också.
<Krawlezt> Gjorde det 1600
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får kolla på moderkortstillverkarens hemsida och leta upp specifikationsbladet. Där brukar det stå.
<Krawlezt> Hittade 8GB DDR3 med 1600 (Exakt det som fungerar på moderkortet) för 500kr!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, men som vi har sagt innan att det är bättre att satsa på 4-6GB snabba minnen som du uppgraderar än 8GB dåliga minnen.
<realubot> Du ska inte blanda olika hastigheter om mpderkortet har stöd för olika minneshastigheter.
<Krawlezt> Ja, men det var samma pris på 8GB ram som 6GB ram så varför inte välja 8GB?
<Krawlezt> Det var köp 1st (4GB) och få 2st.
<Krawlezt> Så jag får 2st 4GB ram för priset av ett.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad är det för moderkort du har tittat på?
<Krawlezt> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=638945
<Krawlezt> Med dessa ram: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=585022
<Krawlezt> Jag kan :D
<Whiskey> hur söker jag i terminalen
<Whiskey> efter typ *ssl*
<Krawlezt> Använd "find"
<Whiskey> jo
<Whiskey> sen?
<Krawlezt> find --help
<Krawlezt> find -name /ssl
<Whiskey> söger inte mig så mycket
<Krawlezt> find -name */ssl
<Whiskey> ok
<Krawlezt> Något sånt, fan vet jag
<Krawlezt> realubot: När jag väljer Ljudkort, det ska vara PCI Express eller hur?
 * Krawlezt är nu klar med sitt val
<Krawlezt> DatorbyggE: http://pastebin.com/A15h43GB
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<Philip5> danke schön
<swecarp> Philip5,  såg du skilnaden på kdenlive och luminence gällande rader att översätta
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> men det fixar du ju snabbt
<swecarp> nästan 1/3 klart har gjort dom enklaste  nu så nu kommer det nog att ta lite tid
<Philip5> ;)
<swecarp> kdenlive blir klurigt har inte listat ut hur jag skall  fixa den men det går nog
<Philip5> men i kdenlive så ser du inte lika fint vart översättningarna dyker upp
<swecarp> nej det gör man inte men om jag fattade rätt så finns det et script som fixar det
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/rhZjO.png philip en liten retning
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla bilden för en förhands titt på den svenska
<swecarp> nu är det tv på gång åter kommer
<CasperN> swecarp: kan du inte översätta blender när du ändå håller på :D
<CasperN> bara 6000+ objekt att översätta :P
<swecarp> CasperN,  varför gör inte du det
<CasperN> mitt förslag till Krawlezt ifall han dyker upp http://pastebin.com/7Hf5N01i
<CasperN> swecarp: vadå inte gör det?
<swecarp> CasperN,  du kan ju översätta blender
<CasperN> gör jag ju :)
<CasperN> fast det tar tid
<CasperN> lite hjälp skulle uppskattas
<swecarp> ok
<CasperN> borde iof försöka mer aktivt än jag gjort, men det är svårt att vara överallt
<CasperN> maxjezy: !!!!!!!!
<swecarp> då har du ett jätte projekt
<CasperN> hjälp till istället för att käka chips!
<CasperN> mjo, blender är det nog det största projekt jag sett, och dessutom svårt pga att många termer saknar svensk översättning
<swecarp> ja det är svårt det kan se konstigt ut när det blir ett blandat språk
<realubot> https://pinterest.com/search/?q=Linux
<realubot> Ljudkort?
<realubot> Vem köper ett ljudkort?
<CasperN> en musiker?
<realubot> CasperN: Behöver han verkligen en CPU-kylare?
<realubot> Duger inte den som följer med prollen?
<realubot> CasperN: Socket-LGA1155, Quad Core, 2.9Ghz, 6MB, 95W, Boxed w/fan
<realubot> Jag ska se om jag inte hittar något bättre till Krawletz.
<CasperN> bättre kan man hitta
<CasperN> men han har ju en budget
<CasperN> och jag anser att man bör ha en cpukylare
<CasperN> jag tror den cpun duger för en del klockning, och framförallt en quadcore istället för en dualcore som han valde
<CasperN> det är dock den billigaste quadcore for sockettypen som komplett hade, så ingen större kärlek där
<CasperN> jag tycker iaf att det är viktigt med dyraste minnet, och ett moderkort som stödjer det, det är en så billig sak att uppgradera så att han något annat än det snabbaste där är dumt
<CasperN> men sedan är det ju flaskhalsar mot andra prylar
<CasperN> man drar säkert bara nytta av det med en vass ssd , men det är mer framtidssäkert iaf
<CasperN> eller påverkar det mycket mer än så? det borde det iaf göra när det läses in av processorn
<realubot> CasperN: Minnena han har plockat ut passar väl inte mobo:t?
<realubot> Corsair XMS3 2000MHz 4GB Vengeance CL10
<realubot> På Inet står det att moderkortet klarar: 1066/1333/1600/1866/2133 MHz
<CasperN> det jag plockade ihop var 200mhz alternativt 2133mhz
<CasperN> och ja, moderkortet nämner inte 2000mhz
<CasperN> men det brukar gå ändå om det klarar högre
<CasperN> jag skulle inte sattsa på annat än 2133mhz, eller det högsta som finns tillgänligt
<CasperN> problemet är dock att moderkort oftast inte stödjer full hastighet på alla minnesplatser samtidigt
<CasperN> och det är svårt att ta reda på vilka moderkort som gör det
<CasperN> man måste läsa tester för att få reda på det
<CasperN> itmannen måste vara en sån där emacs gubbe
<CasperN> rätta åldern :)
<itmannen> Äntligen är jag/vi främmandet. Bland det värsta jag vet är att sitta och torrprata
<itmannen> *fri
<itmannen> CasperN,  Nja
<itmannen> Och vilket survin dom bjöd på
<CasperN> problemet med främmat och torrprat är att man inte bjudit hem tillräckligt många för att hålla tempo i det
<CasperN> fler folk = mer livat, fest är bäst
<itmannen> CasperN,  Nja. Jag vill helst sitta ensam
<CasperN> jo, men om man måste
<itmannen> Förutom hustrun då
<CasperN> så är det bättre med många än några få
<itmannen> Nej fy för den lede
<realubot> CasperN: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1581893/2012-03-09
<itmannen> Fler än 2 är en folksamling
<realubot> Plus ett passande grafikkort ur den här listan: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?l=s84737051&cols=&o=lokal_rank#prodlista
<CasperN> realubot: inte dumt
<realubot> CasperN: 2133 är det högsta.
<CasperN> mm, för stunden iaf
<CasperN> dock saknar det moderkortet sli, vilket också är en bra säkerhet ifall man vill uppgradera
<realubot> CasperN: Jag gick på hans grejer så det är möjligt att allt är fel från grunden. Moderkortet är ju basen. Jag gick på hans kort.
<CasperN> det är inget dåligt moderkort, men inte helt framtidssäkert bara
<realubot> CasperN: 6 505 kr. Vad blev priserna på Komplett?
<CasperN> vet inte riktigt, men mycket du valde på inet är billigare
<CasperN> det jag satte ihop var mest för att komma i rätt spår i val av prylar
<CasperN> han valde 1600mhz minne och microatx, samt en c2d cpu
<CasperN> vilket jag tycker är fel för honom och hans ambitioner
<realubot> CasperN: Jag valde dyrare grejer på vissa saker och billigare på andra. T.ex. spolade jag helt CPU-kylaren.
<realubot> Det räcker väl med den i boxen?
<CasperN> tveksamt, jag skulle aldrig våga ha en standardkylare
<CasperN> men många nöjer sig med det, så jag säger inte att det inte går
<realubot> Han behöver hjälp att sätta ihop en vettig dator. Det är synd om han köper något som inte är så prisvärt eftersom han inte verkar vara gjord av pengar.
<CasperN> jag föredrar om den inte blir varmare än 30c :) då rör sig inte saker lika mycket
<realubot> CasperN: Vad skulle hända om man kör med standardkylaren?
<CasperN> vet inte, men det är väl säkert det dubbla eller mer
<realubot> Ja, och?
<realubot> Prollen går ju inte sönder för det?
<CasperN> vem vet?
<realubot> Äh, vad baserar du det på?
<CasperN> värm något och låt det kallna, värm igen låt kallna osv
<CasperN> tillslut går det sönder
<CasperN> om temperarurskillnaden är mindre och stabilare så håller saker längre
<CasperN> det tror jag gäller för allt i världen
<realubot> Jo, men frågan är efter hur många år som det går sönder. Prollen kanske håller i 20 år ändå.
<CasperN> det är vad jag hoppas på med saker jag investerar i iaf
<realubot> Det finns ju många som kör med standardkylaren så om det skulle sabba prollen så borde det bli väldigt många reklamationer.
<realubot> Jag skiter i om en dator håller i 20 år eller inte eftersom jag ändå inte kommer att ha användning för datorn om 20 år.
<CasperN> jag tror nog att jag kommer vara glad om mina nuvarande prylar håller om 20 år också
<realubot> Ja, ja, vi får väl se vad Krawletz väljer.
<CasperN> möjligtvis om en teknikrevolution får allt enormt mycket strömsnålare, men om det bara handlar om mer prestanda så tror jag ändå att dagens mått kommer fylla en funktion
<realubot> Jag hade satsat på en helt passivt kyld dator.
<realubot> SÃ¥ man slipper bakgrundsljudet.
<realubot> Jag har ett passivt kylt grafikkort som surrar konstigt när det jobbar.
<CasperN> jo, det vore trevligt, men ska man spela spel vilket han säkert vill, så är det kanske inte så aktuellt
<realubot> Vad är det som låter?
<realubot> CasperN: Nej, men jag är inte intresserad av spel.
<itmannen> Vem var det som tipsade mig om rsync. tror jag det heter
<itmannen> Nu kom jag på hur det skulle vara
<itmannen> Fredag och helt folktomt. Mysko
<madbear> nejdå
<itmannen> Nåja 2 är väl mer än 0 :)
<spacebug-> ..
<salmiak> folktomt? var?
<salmiak> fast i #linuxmint-se är det ju bara nie pers just nu, det är lite lite
<itmannen> Men vad rackarn har det tagit åt php på min server nu då helt plötsligt
<itmannen> Suck
<realubot> Det är snålt med tjejer här i kväll.
<itmannen> realubot,  Tur du kommer då :)
<itmannen> Och om det nu var tjejer här. vad skulle du göra för speciellt då ?
<itmannen> realubot,  Föresten. Är du vaken än ?
<itmannen> Undrar varför jag blir hungrig så fort klockan passerat midnatt
<itmannen> iaf så bet jag i det sura äpplet och installerade om datorn.....igen. Efter missödet med etc
<salmiak> jag är lite vaken
<salmiak> itmannen: det kanske är magen som slappnar av runt midnatt och känner sig tom och ensam ;-)
<itmannen> salmiak,  Så är det nog. men den trivs med att vara solo :)
<bittin> fan vad Yarozes syster var snygg
<itmannen> Är hon död ?
<bittin> nej
<bittin> men jag kom på att jag inte tänkte ragga på en polares syster
<spacebug-> unsettings - bra program, snart behöver jag faktiskt inte ccsm längre
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-10
<itmannen> Vad är det för veklingar i den här kanalen egentligen
<bittin> http://www.datafruits.fm/ goa grejjor
<salmiak> datafrukter?
<bittin> salmiak: ja datafrukter är fint
<bittin> nån slags amiga / fasttracker2 modul stream som låg på min facebook news feed
<itmannen> Det är lite tidigt. men jag funderar på att kräla mot sovplatsen
<itmannen> Är nog bäst innan jag får ett psykbryt på min apache
<realubot> Fegar du ur itmannen?
<realubot> Det är väl bara Windows-users som går och lägger sig så här tidigt.
<itmannen> Aldrig i livet. Det var en stilla fundering bara :)
<realubot> ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Win-users och du
<itmannen> realubot,  har du pysslat med apache något
<realubot> Hehe
<itmannen> Nä nu är det no.
<itmannen> *nog
<realubot> A Patchy Server.
<einand> http://aka-img-2.h-img.com/media/img/blog/droid-vs-ios.png
<spacebug-> das ist nicht riktish! ;)
<salmiak> natt natt här iaf :-)
<itmannen> Morgonstund har guld i min
<itmannen> *mun
<itmannen> Jag må säga att 12.04 verkligen är snabbare än 11.10. har precis  installerat en till.
<haffe> Ursäkta.
<haffe> Är rykten jag har hört sanna.
<haffe> Är er sanna natur att likställa med fiskens?
<phnom> FISK
<haffe> Dansa.
<swecarp> Godmorgon alla glada
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu är jag halvvägs igenom översättningen
<Philip5> swecarp: det går alltså med rasande fart
<Philip5> swecarp: btw, om du inte kan filma med din canon vad filmar du då med?
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har en gammal jvc film kamera som är sådär ii kvaliten men den räcker för mina behov
<Philip5> aha, men det finns ju många fördelar med att ha en filmkamera med traditionel sensor för att spela in video än en systemkamera
<Philip5> även om din är lite äldre
<swecarp> Philip5,  kaffet är klart här skall gå och fika med frugan återkommer snart
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> Squarism: tjena CoH-mannen :)
<Squarism> Philip5!
<Squarism> Tjena
<Squarism> ...just spelat lite av nämda spel
<Philip5> var ett tag sedan man såg dig online på CoH
<Philip5> har märkt det
<Squarism> jag spelar med ett annat konto
<Squarism> 4TheLols
<Squarism> heter det
<Philip5> jag hade också ett uppehåll men har spelat lite mer igen
<Squarism> ska adda dig
<Philip5> aha
<Squarism> hur går det då?
<Philip5> blandat
<Squarism> ngn arme du gör framsteg i?
<Philip5> igår spelade jag 4 matcher på raken och fick storstryk och sedan tog jag matpaus och spelade igen och vann 3 på raken
<Philip5> nej kag spelar nog bara 1 vs 1
<Squarism> tänkte bland britts, us, wehr eller pe
<Philip5> så har jag börjat spela amerikan mycket mer
<Squarism> aha
<Squarism> jag försöker komma upp i lvl 10
<Squarism> men de är svårt
<Philip5> tror jag är level 7 och där är det lite lurigt för en del är riktigt bra medan andra är så där
<Squarism> oh
<Squarism> då har du gjort  framsteg ändå
<Squarism> du va väl 5 när vi spela sist
<Philip5> jo men ju mer man kommer upp i level så märker man hur pass mer avgörande det blir vart på kartan man får sin bas
<Philip5> nått sånt
<Squarism> ja, man bör veta vad positionen innebär
<maxjezy> någon har highlightat mig
<Squarism> helt klart
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej men jag kan göra det nu :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, tjena
<Philip5> jag kan inte säga att jag dominerar kartor med olika taktik
<Squarism> vet ni vart man rekryterar typ linuxmässiga operations folk
<maxjezy> Philip5, kan du filma med din kamera?
<Philip5> och jag är nog rätt lätt att syna för jag spelar mest med två typer av upplägg beroende på några olika kartor
<Philip5> maxjezy: visst
<Squarism> typ nätverk, cm o dyl
<haffe> Hmmm.
<maxjezy> Philip5, kan du inte filma lite då? lägga upp sen så man kan testa tracka
<maxjezy> i blender
<Philip5> maxjezy: om det spricker upp på eftermiddagen så tänkte jag testa att filma en grej
<haffe> Det är nog dags att köpa det där COH.
<Philip5> haffe: gör det. det är kul och väldigt prisvärt och håller sig
<maxjezy> Philip5, du kan ju dina sensors djup o bledd osv
<Squarism> som kan dns, Ha, dhcp, vpn, monitorering osv
<maxjezy> objektivets settings mm
<Philip5> maxjezy: visst
<maxjezy> cool
<maxjezy> glöm inte ha bra trackerpoints i videon
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänkte testa att göra lite kameraåkningar med "merricam"-teknik i eftermiddag om vädret spricker upp lite
<haffe> Philip5: Jag har spelat en massa SP.
<haffe> Där känns det som att återspelbarheten är 0.
<Philip5> haffe: gillar du andra världskrig som scenario så kommer du älska CoH
<haffe> Philip5: Jo, jag har spelat en massa CoH.
<maxjezy> Philip5, vi får hoppas det spricker upp
<haffe> Det är kanske roligare online.
<haffe> För jag tycker att det är väldigt mycket samma sak hela tiden.
<haffe> Är du britt.
<haffe> Bygg några 25 pundare och använd victor strike så dominerar du.
<Philip5> maxjezy: merricam är mer hur man använder en vanlig tripod som en steadycam. tänkte testa hur effektivt det blir med en systemkamera där man har cmos sensor. risken är stor att man får mycket rolling shutter effects
<haffe> Är du tysk, bygg några nebelverfers, skydda med en MG42 och en STG44grupp.
<Philip5> haffe: jag spelar bara CoH online nu för tiden
<maxjezy> Philip5, jo jag fattade det med merricam
<maxjezy> google
<Philip5> maxjezy: :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW6AWmqa8ZM
<Philip5> bästa videon för det
<maxjezy> sett den redan
<maxjezy> sitter och bygger min redan
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: andra kruxet är att jag har en mer lättvikts tripod för foto och då får man inte samma motvikt i benen så det är svårare att väga av mot systemkameran som är lite tyngre
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du kamera?
<maxjezy> Philip5, bara min pentax :(
<maxjezy> jag funderar på N1
<Philip5> men du kan filma med den?
<maxjezy> den har så dåligt
<maxjezy> filmen kan bli blurrig
<maxjezy> så går den inte tracka
<maxjezy> på mobilen är det lite bättre
<maxjezy> men där har jag ingen sensor info
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> men jag tror man blir sjösjuk om man filmar med merricam-teknik och har cmos-sensor för filmning
<maxjezy> http://www.pentax.se/se/group/6/product/14747/body/overview/digitala-systemkameror.html
<maxjezy> hur tror du den står sig idag
<kodein> den är rätt bra
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> ja diggar pentax hemsida
<haffe> http://www.blocket.se/orebro/Carbonhjul_Powerbike_39040676.htm?ca=8&w=1 Vad tror ni?
<Philip5> pentax gör bra grejer men tyvärr så är det mer begränsat vad gäller kringutrustning om man jämför med nikon eller canon
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du en lite mer robust tripod?
<maxjezy> jag har en sån där, mini
<maxjezy> klättervarianten
<Philip5> kanske svår att göra merricam av eller?
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> om den är för kort och lätt
<maxjezy> ett ben gick av dessutom
<maxjezy> haffe, bra pris
<maxjezy> säljer du Carbonet till stålmannen så får du säkert det dubbla
<Philip5> en monopod alltså
<maxjezy> nej borsta tänderna
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du koll på hur tydliga referenspunkter man behöver för att tracka video i blender?
<Philip5> klarar den med naturliga punkter eller bör man lägga ut sådana?
<maxjezy> Philip5, bara de inte går och blir blurriga
<maxjezy> den klarar naturliga
<maxjezy> man lägger ju ut markers själv och trackar de individuellt
<maxjezy> trackers
<Philip5> om man filmar i HD så lär det finnas mer för den att gå på med kontraster också
<maxjezy> mm
<Philip5> menar du lägger ut markers i blender? inte när man ska spela in filmen
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> precis
<Philip5> vilket av dem?
<Philip5> eller båda?
<maxjezy> i filmen
<maxjezy> efter
<maxjezy> i blender
<maxjezy> dvs
<maxjezy> beror ju på vad du ska filma vad ja ska tracka
<maxjezy> bor du i stadsmiljö?
<Philip5> för förr så la man helst ut pingisbollar eller något sånt i scenen man skulle filma så programvaran fick tydliga referenspunkter att tracka med sina markers
<Philip5> jo men jag tänke gå till parken för att göra lite kameraåkningar
<maxjezy> ja så underlättar ju, men de behöver ju inte vara pingisbollar
<maxjezy> men ska man filma en hög med löv
<maxjezy> kanske lite pingisbollar kan vara på sin plats
<Philip5> man vill ju slippa retuchera bort dem
<maxjezy> sant, men ska det vara mest en testscen för tracking och lite skoj
<maxjezy> så kan de vara okej med lite pingisbollar
<maxjezy> men filmar du tex något som inte rör sig för mycket och inte själv fladdrar med kameran allt för mycket
<maxjezy> så ska de gå att få en bra tracking utan pingisbollar
<Philip5> om man filmar en klätterställning kanske det inte behövs för den lär ha bra referenspunkter
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> näe, nu ska jag gå och koka affe
<maxjezy> kaffe
 * Philip5 sitter redan med kaffe
<maxjezy> morsan kommer på besök
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur brygger du ditt kaffe då?
<maxjezy> har köpt glass och grejer
<maxjezy> micro
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> microkaffe???
<maxjezy> NÄS kaffe
<Philip5> nää
<Philip5> usch
<maxjezy> usch fy fan
<maxjezy> vidrigt är det
<Philip5> skärpning
<maxjezy> lyktar avföring
<maxjezy> men, enda min sambo dricker
<maxjezy> brb!
<Philip5> bästa kaffet i relation till enkelhet och pris får man ju med en moccabryggare
<swecarp> tillbaka efter kaffe pausen
<swecarp> jaha nu dog samtalet när jag var tillbaka
<Philip5> swecarp: nä vi väntar bara på din analys av allt maxjezy och jag sa
<swecarp> Philip5,  ok rena rappakaljan för mig fattar inget av vad ni snackade om hehe
<swecarp> näskaffe är inte klassat som kaffe jag vägrar dricka det
<Philip5> swecarp: du ser, något hade du allt att säga om det vi skrev :D
<Philip5> swecarp: kollade du på videon hur man kan göra en "merricam" för att få stadiga kameråkningar när man filmar?
<Philip5> swecarp: täntke testa det lite senare i parken
<swecarp> nej det gjorde jag inte
<Philip5> swecarp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW6AWmqa8ZM
<swecarp> skall kolla
<Philip5> så om du har en tripod så kan du ju testa
<HakanS> swecarp: Är du med i KDE:s svenska översättarteam?
<swecarp> HakanS,  nej
<HakanS> swecarp: Jag tänke bara på vad som stod här: http://www.kdenlive.org/contribution-manual/how-translate-kdenlive
<madbear> någon som vill betatesta lite
<CasperN> spel? JAA!
<madbear> ja
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<madbear> jag vill se hur servern funkar med flera spelare osv :P
<swecarp> HakanS,  jag har inte tänkt översätta kde program ännu testar lite på ett annat program måste se om jag får till det
<madbear> CasperN: testa nudå
<phnom> madbear: Aww, har inte tid att testa just nu. Men det är nerladdat för senare bruk ;)
<madbear> cool
<madbear> jag sitter ju och sneglar på serverrutan utifall nån dimper in
<madbear> kom på några saker jag måste ändra oxå
<madbear> kommer nog ett antal releases idag
<madbear> autopatchning vore nåt oxå
<madbear> behöver en masterserver!
<HakanS> swecarp: Tänkte bara på att du pratat om att översätta kdenlive
<swecarp> HakanS,  jag har kollat kden lives info det är väl inget somm ligger i det närmaste tiden det är nog ett lite för stort jobb för mig kollade på den svenska kde sidan och den var ju inte uppdaterad på snart 3 år så jag är lite frågande till det teamet
<swecarp> HakanS,  det är bla Philip5  som tycker att jag skall ge mig på det
<CasperN> madbear: hang on, ska bara fixa lite libs
<Philip5> swecarp: fast jag tycker det mest för att jag trodde det kunde vara kul för dig och att du ändå använde kde/kdenlive på svenska
<madbear> hehe ok afk kolla lite skidor, har massa buggar att fixa sen
<swecarp> HakanS,  har du hört om det blir några releas partyn nu när 12,04 kommer
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag vet det det är en kul utmaning men nu försöker jag få till luminence HDR först
<swecarp> madbear,  5 milen i holömenkollen eller
<Philip5> swecarp: kollade du på merricam-videon? verkar det vara något för dig att leka med?
<swecarp> jag skall kolla den senare det värkar intresant
<Philip5> oki, det är riktigt coolt
<swecarp> får vel försöka bygga en så man slipper mixtra med trpoden
<madbear> swecarp: japps
<madbear> realubot: ska du betatesta nudå
<CasperN> madbear: jag har nog lite strul med python versioner just nu tror jag
<madbear> vad säger den?
<CasperN> inget...
<madbear> python main.py
<madbear> jag vettefan om det blir bra med den här compile
<CasperN> ImportError: Bad magic number in ///controler.pyc
<swecarp> afk skidor gäller
<madbear> CasperN: jag får kolla lite på det , tack
<madbear> för mig funkar det på 2 datorer nu
<CasperN> jag har inte grejat något med python i nuvarande disten, så felet kan mycket väl ligga hos mig, det har varit lite strul med att tala om för vissa program vilken version som ska användas
<CasperN> bästa är om någon annan provar
<swecarp> tillbaka tråkigt att titta på skidor
<Philip5> swecarp: roligare att översätta och kolla på merricam-videos ;)
<swecarp> japp Philip5  skall kolla senare när det börjar hända saker
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> just nu är jag inte i så taggad för att översätta satt 1 timme i morses
<swecarp> kollar fejan lite
<Philip5> man kan bli lite trött i skallen av att sitta för länge med översättningar
<swecarp> ja till slut så blir det bara en massa konstiga fel
<Philip5> enligt väderprognosen så ska det spricka upp och bli sol här om ca 1 timme så då hoppas jag att jag hinner gå ut och filma lite test-footage
<bittin> tråkigt att köra Ubuntu nuförtiden allt bara funkar
<Philip5> bittin: ännu tråkigare att köra kubuntu när allt bara funkar OCH är snyggt och lätt att använda ;P
<bittin> ;p
<bittin> jag kör gnåm 3
<swecarp> Philip5,  här skiner solen
<swecarp>  kubuntu rules
<bittin> iofs bara jag slipper Unity så är jag nöjd
<Philip5> swecarp: här är det mulet
<Philip5> swecarp: vill du veta en sak?
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur funkar 2,6
<Philip5> swecarp: såg nu att hela kdenlive finns översatt till svenska i kde-katalogen men varför översättningarna inte skeppas med kdenlive vet jag inte men man kan bygga in dem i kdenlive om vill
<bittin> kdenlive är den video redigeraren va?
<swecarp> va Philip5  kan du fixa så att den svenska översättningen finns med
<Philip5> bittin: japp
<Philip5> swecarp: ja jag tror jag kan göra en update där svenska finns med
<realubot> madbear: Svar ja. Jag kan testa programmet senare idag.
<swecarp> Philip5,  du är en ängel om du fixar det
<madbear> realubot: oki!
<Philip5> swecarp: ska kolla på det tills solen tittar fram :)
<realubot> Var hittar jag programmet då?
<realubot> madbear:
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<madbear> men jag måste testa i ubuntu nu jag själv
<madbear> med senare pythonversion kan tänkas att jag får kompilera om
<realubot> Alright. Jag testat senare...
 * realubot äter frukost nu.
<madbear> hihi
 * bittin börjar diska
<swecarp> Philip5,  konstig jag kan inte hitta en svensk översättning laddade ju ner sourcen  i förrgår
<Philip5> swecarp: för den ligger inte i den officiella källkoden utan på kde:s arbetsplats för översättningar
 * realubot installerar Lubuntu 12.04 för att ha och testköra madbear program i.
<madbear> CasperN: python --version
<Philip5> de kanske inte blivit officiellt godkända eller nått men alla finns där
<swecarp> ok Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: bygger om med stöd för svenska nu och ska testa
<bittin> sådärja
<bittin> inte orkat köpa diskmedel på 2dygn så det var en hög
<bittin> typ 4glas och 8 tallrikar
<CasperN> madbear: har 2.7 och 3.2
<CasperN> jag körde python2 main.py förut
<bittin> har bara 2.7
<swecarp> fy bittin  vad lite här blir det minnst 4 glas och en 4 tallrikar om dan
<swecarp> så man diskar minnst en gång om dagen
<bittin> sådant orkar inte jag, men jag bor ju själv också
<swecarp> bittin,  det är mycke enklare om man diskae var dag innan man går och lägger sig så kan man fixa frullen utan att se all disk
<realubot> Ja, 4 glas och 8 tallrikar låter inte så mycket.
<swecarp> nu fixar min kära fru lunchen kyckling file med pommes
<Philip5> swecarp: vilken service
<bittin> jag käkade billys
<CasperN> samma som jag tänkte käka idag :)
<swecarp> japp var ute och kollade om hon ville ha hjälp men det ville hon inte
<CasperN> kyklingen ligger i marinad och väntar
<swecarp> Philip5,  en liten fråga går det inte bara att lägga in filen i rätt mapp för att det skall funka
<realubot> Förslag på förbättringar i installationsprocessen i Ubuntu/Lubuntu. För en nybörjare är det svårt att veta vad som menas med encrypted home, third party grejer m.m. Det borde finnas en möjlighet att via mouseover eller genom att klicka på en länk få ett popupfönster som beskriver alternativet mer ingående.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det. Glöm aldrig var ni läste det först.
<Philip5> swecarp: nepp
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> svårare än jag trodde då
<realubot> swecarp: Åh, har du en fru? Vad avundsjuk jag blir...
<realubot> Jag började med Linux bara för att få brudar men än så länge har jag inte fått något napp.
<swecarp> jag har det så bra hon pyslar om mig
<realubot> swecarp: Du har det lika bra som itmannen.
<swecarp> aj realubot  linux är nog ingen brud magnet
<realubot> Han har också en fru som lagar mat åt honom och säger till honom att fixa med Linux istället för att vara i vägen i köket.
<realubot> Nehe, då glömmer vi det då.
<swecarp> realubot,  du får hyra en brud på fejan
<realubot> Ja. :D
<realubot> Jag läste om det. Grym affärsidé ju.
<swecarp> japp du kanske skulle göra samma till dom brudarna som inte har kille
<realubot> swecarp: Tveksamt om det fungerar...
<swecarp> vadå
<realubot> I.o.f.s. så mår ju tjejer dåligt av att läsa om andras lyckliga liv på Facebook så man kanske skulle sälja en paketlösning med man, villa, barn, hund, volvo...
<realubot> 99 kr/månad.
<realubot> Eller 999 kr/Ã¥r.
<realubot> Om man betalar innan den sista mars.
<swecarp> ja en bra ide sälj svenson livet  och få en linux expert på köpet
<realubot> Mm, linuxnisse ingår utan extra kostnad.
<swecarp> eller ska du ta extra betalt om dom vill ha dator hjälp
<realubot> Sedan har vi lyxpaketet med villa, barn, hund, volvo och båt och sommarställe.
<realubot> Det kostar 149 kr/månad.
<realubot> swecarp: Jag vet inte. Jag har inte utvecklat affärsidén så långt än. Jag får ställa upp i Draknästet med min idé.
<swecarp> realubot,  det finns nog en massa pengar där
<realubot> madbear: Gör du några seriösa försök att få on cash till "företaget" då?
<realubot> Jag misstänker att den där Facebook-flikckvän-idén inte fungerar åt andra hållet.
<swecarp> realubot,  du som är från bäst kusten har du hört om det blir party när 12,04 kommer
<swecarp> nej det är nog så realubot
<realubot> swecarp: Nej. Jag har noll koll på det. Jag hoppas jag slipper träffa Ubuntu-folket från Göteborg.
<realubot> Det räcker gott och väl med att jag har kontakt med folket här.
<swecarp> realubot,  bor inte du i gbg
<realubot> swecarp: Jo.
<swecarp> alingsås här
<realubot> Det riskerar att skada min image om det kommer ut att jag umgås med linuxnördar.
<swecarp> realubot,  ok du vill inte skada ditt rykte som en av dom tuffa grabbarna
<realubot> swecarp: Exakt.
<swecarp> som hackar på alla nördar
<realubot> Mm.
<madbear> realubot: nej vafan det va skoj
<madbear> jag letar lite jobb typ
<madbear> realubot: har du testat än då?
<swecarp> lever du ett mystiskt dubbel liv nörd hemma och den tuffe mobbar annars
<realubot> Nope, jag installerar ju Lubuntu 12.04 så jag ska testa där.
<realubot> swecarp: Ja, typ så.
<realubot> swecarp: Nä, jag skojar lite med dig bara.
<swecarp> det för står jag
<realubot> swecarp: Jag vet inte om det blir något release party. Jag har aldrig gått på något sådant.
<haffe> Vad pysslar ni med?
<swecarp> party haffe
<realubot> Vi planerar ett party.
<swecarp> realubot,  inte jag heller men det vore roligt att gå på ett
<realubot> swecarp: Dom har ju haft release partyn i.a.f.: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=38348
 * haffe dansar på bordet.
<Philip5> swecarp: jag har varit på ett i stockholm en gång och det är lite kul att träffa en del typer från nätet som man inte sett ansikte mot ansikte
<realubot> Jag tror att LUG i Göteborg är så inaktiv så det blir nog inget.
<swecarp> ja det vore roligt att träffa och se hur folk ser ut man kanske kan prata i hopsig om ett projekt ett någott annat roligt när man träffas så
<swecarp> lug gbg verkar nedlagt
<realubot> Jag vet inte ens om det finns någon Ubuntu Göteborg-grupp.
<swecarp> det är konstigt att det inte finns en lug i gbg när vi har chalmers med alla studerane
<realubot> Det är ju inte mycket fart i Ubuntu Sverige så tveksamt om en stad håller sig med en aktiv grupp.
<swecarp> fy vad illa jag skriver
<realubot> swecarp: Ja. Chalmers bord eju ha ett gäng linuxusers.
<realubot> Dock så läser ju chalmeristerna Java och använder Windows som standard nu.
<realubot> Förr var det ju UNIX på Chalmers.
<realubot> Chalmers har sålt sig till Microsoft.
<swecarp> konstigt för det är ju unix linux som är den ledande när det gäller server vad jag har förstått
<realubot> madbear: Har ni Linux/UNIX på Karlstad university?
<realubot> swecarp: Nej. Det är det inte...
<swecarp> undrar vad chalmers fick betalt a microsoft för att gör det bytet
<realubot> swecarp: Det är Linux som är ledande när det kommer till webbservrar men inte servrar i stort.
<swecarp> realubot,  ok då fattar jag
<realubot> swecarp: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Servers
<realubot> Eller det kanske det är...
<Philip5> ledande beror alltid på vem man frågar och vad man mäter
<realubot> swecarp: Det beror ju på hur man räknar. Ingen som vet...
<realubot> Om man räknar servrar sålda med os så kommer Linux långt ner men om man mäter på mailservrar, webbservrar m.m. så kommer Linux högt.
<realubot> Jag önskar att jag hade startat Wikipedia. :D
<swecarp>  ett gammalt talesätt lögn----förbannad lögn---- statestik
<realubot> Det är ju en grymt bra kunskapskälla.
<swecarp> önskar att jag hadde startat fejan
<realubot> swecarp: Det är hur som helst tveksamt om Linux är störst som server-os. Det är störst när det kommer till webbservrar men det säger ju inte allt.
<realubot> Dock så är det inget snack om saken när det kommer till superdatorer: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/Operating_systems_used_on_top_500_supercomputers.svg
<swecarp> realubot,  statestik och mätsiffror går ju att vända hur man vill så att det ser bgra ut för den som har beställt undersökningen
<realubot> swecarp: Haha, jag har inte Facebook.
<realubot> swecarp: Ja. I know.
<swecarp> realubot,  jag såg det om super datorer mycke intresant
<realubot> Nu blir det en kopp kaffe och så ska jag se om Lubuntu 12.04 startar efter installationen i Virtualbox.
<swecarp> kanske skulle bygga en
<realubot> swecarp: Det är häftigt med superdatorer och at tLinux dominerar så stort där.
<realubot> swecarp: Desutom kommer ju (gör ju?) Linux att dominera genom Android på mobile devices.
<realubot> *dessutom
<realubot> swecarp: Vem betalar?
<swecarp> ok slappa framför tvn innan maten
<realubot> swecarp: Du kan ju bygga en folding rig istället.
<swecarp> realubot,  skulle inte du göra det
<swecarp> folding rig ????
<swecarp> Philip5,  kolla denna bild https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/422808_363511407001979_145615502124905_1335476_1102384863_n.jpg
<realubot> swecarp: Ett moderkort med kraftfulla grafikkort för att hjälpa forskarna på Stanford att vika proteiner.
<realubot> swecarp: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folding@home
<realubot> swecarp: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2009/08/how-to-build-the-best-folding-rig/4xgtx295.jpg
<Whiskey> hur får jag terminalen att visa åäö?
<realubot> Grafikkorten är överlägsna CPU när det kommer till att simulera proteinvikningar åt forskarna. Så en folding rig är ett moderkort med många PCIe-platser och grafikkort som fungerar bra med uppgiften.
<realubot> swecarp: Lite gammal artikel men: http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2009/08/03/how-to-build-the-best-folding-rig/1
<realubot> Whiskey: I Irssi eller? Du har fel Teckenkodning?
<realubot> Whiskey: Vad fr du om du kör: locale i Terminalen?
<realubot> Whiskey: Du har nog inte UTF-8?
<Whiskey> kk
<Philip5> swecarp: vill du se nått?
<realubot> Whiskey: Kolla med: cat /etc/default/locale
<realubot> Whiskey: Vad har du för inställning i locale-filen?
<Whiskey> LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8
<realubot> Ok...
<realubot> Det är ju inte fel i.o.f.s. :S
<Philip5> swecarp: dags att vakna!
<realubot> Philip5: Stör inte swecarp nu när han slappar framför TV:n innan maten.
<Philip5> swecarp: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/3alxus70/NamnloesHD720p24fpsaendradKdenlive_0.png
<realubot> Whiskey: Är det i Irssi du inte ser åäö eller?
<Whiskey> nej terminalen
<bittin> svenska :p
<realubot> Whiskey: Så när du trycker åäö så får du något annat? Kolla inställningarna i Terminalen? Högerklicka i Terminalen och kolla under Properties.
<Whiskey> har hitta problemet
<realubot> Koll aunder Encoding.
<realubot> Aha. Ok.
<bittin> releasefest i Stockholm +1
<realubot> releasefest hos bittin +1
<realubot> bittin bjuder +1
<bittin> -100
<bittin> nepp blir ingen fest hos mig
<bittin> NO THURSDAY ARRIVALS!, screamed Stamnes who we met at age 8
<bittin> realubot: ska du med: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs19vgOfTPs ?
<realubot> bittin: Nepp.
<realubot> Virtualbox is the shit.
<coffe> någon som betställt en raspery ?
<andol> coffe: Satt upp mig på kölista i alla fall.
<Philip5> swecarp: nu försvann du ju när jag skulle chattra med dig och du missade min länk
<Philip5> swecarp: trodde du hade lärt dig att du skulle bo här i kanalen för alltid nu ;)
<swecarp> Philip5,  man måste äta trots att man är linux nörd såg länken  jippie svensk kdenlive
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> swecarp: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/3alxus70/NamnloesHD720p24fpsaendradKdenlive_0.png
<spacebug-> lämnar du kanalen för att äta? :D
<swecarp> vad roligt Philip5  du lyckades med en svensk kdenlive så då var det projektet avklarat
<swecarp> då behöver jag inte jobba med det
<Philip5> swecarp: du kanske vill granska de svenska översättningarna så de är bra och korrekta ;)
<swecarp> jag är ingen sppråkguru Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5,  var det inte CasperN  som ville ha den på svenska
<Philip5> swecarp: du får tacka Stefan Asserhäll som har gjort översättningarna, vem han nu är
<Philip5> vet inte
<andol> Oj, översättningar gjorda utav någon som inte är yeager? :P
<swecarp> det var någon i kanalen som ville ha den på svenska
<Philip5> du är nog bara blygsam översättare som inte framställer dig själv som guru ;)
<Philip5> andol: det är upstream-översättningar
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur gör vi nu skulle kunna tänka mig att testköra programmet på svenska
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<swecarp> Philip5,  såg du bildlänken jag la upp
<Philip5> tror inte det
<swecarp> här är den igen https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/422808_363511407001979_145615502124905_1335476_1102384863_n.jpg
<Philip5> aha, jo den såg jag. undrar vem som var mest nyfiken
<swecarp> Philip5,  gör du en upp dat på kdenlive eller så man kan testa svenska
<Philip5> swecarp: har redan laddat upp och den ligger i byggkö och ska finnas tillgänglig på min ppa omkring om en timme för i386
<swecarp> ok jag kollar om 1 timme nu lockar kaffet kommer tillbaka om 10 min
<Philip5> oki
<swecarp> till baka snabb fika
<Philip5> swecarp: du kan inte slita dig ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: hooked on linux ;P
<swecarp> Philip5,  nej jag är en riktig nörd nu
<Philip5> så är det när man blir beroende
<Philip5> fast då är det ju bra att kdenlive finns klar så du kan fokusera dig på luminence ;)
<swecarp> ja det blir en vända i morgonbitti när hundarna har fått mat vid 7,00
<swecarp> endel av menyerna är klara i luminence
<swecarp> Philip5,  liten teaser http://i.imgur.com/pXQuH.jpg
<swecarp> och en till http://i.imgur.com/60Hor.jpg
<bittin> wtf Hubbotar
<Philip5> swecarp: btw så är kdenlive updaten ombyggd för kde 4.8 också men det kanske du såg på min ppa?
<swecarp> Philip5,  nej det täönkte jag inte på
<Philip5> swecarp: tänk vad du lär dig om hur det går till att göra en del grejer i open source-världen
<Philip5> swecarp: därför det tog lite extra tid med kdenlive för jag fick tweaka lite kod och för bygget för att den ska funka med kde 4.8
<Philip5> egentligen var nog tweaken för att kde 4.8 också kommer med en nyare QT i samma ppa som hade några ändringar
<swecarp> ja det är otriligt vad folk gör i open source för att det skall bli bra
<Philip5> jo det är lite kul att kolla bakom kulisserna på allt jobb som folk lägger ner
<Philip5> swecarp: tänk alla program som är översatta till en massa språk. bara det är ganska många mantimmars jobb som några lagt ner förutom själva programmeringen av programmen
<bittin> lol dom körde Ubuntu i denna serien :p
<swecarp> ja som du som gör ett stort jobb för att sprida programmen  till så många som möjligt
<Philip5> swecarp: nu har bygget av kdenlive gått igång för amd64 men det hjälper inte dig antar jag
<swecarp> jag kör ju min gamla p4 så 64an är inget för mig
<bittin> denna serien är fan skum människor som kör Ubuntu
<bittin> i kroppen
<swecarp> skulle vilja komma i kontakt med någon som gör program har en ide på ett litet program som är för sportfiskare en typ av fångst logg där man kan skriva in text bilder ocjh lite annat
<haffe> Det borde vara en vanlig databas.
<swecarp> ja kanske det med ett snyggt skal har sett ett par som är till win
<itmannen> Äntligen hemma i tryggt förvar
<swecarp> itmannen,  välkommen hem
<itmannen> swecarp<  tack
<itmannen> Tänk vad mycket dyrbar datortid jag missat idag
<itmannen> Just nu kör jag 12.04. och vädigt vad snabb den är
<swecarp> itmannen,  ubuntu??
<itmannen> swecarp<  ja Ubuntu 12.04 LTS beta 1
<swecarp> hmmmmm jag väntar till den är final men jag kommer att köra kubuntu
<itmannen> swecarp<  fegis :)
<swecarp> har lite för mycket i datorn nu som jag inte vill förlora vid en eventuell krash på grund utav buggar
<itmannen> swecarp<  Du får väl lägga över det på en extern
<swecarp> men kör redan vissa saker som skall funka i kubuntu 12,04 med den nya kde motorn så lite testande är det
<itmannen> Själv så har jen en skärskild intern HD för det som jag anser viktigt
<itmannen> Och det är nog tur det. Så mycket som jag pillar i system :)
<swecarp> jag har en hd med alla mina bilder  filmer och lite annat
<itmannen> Och kracherna brukar komma som amen i kyrkan
<swecarp> amen
<itmannen> Senast igår då jag lyckade ta över etc som min användare. Inte bra
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag är glad bara min burk startar och att jag kan öpna program
<itmannen> Detta har jag också testat via USB-sticka. Linux för alla (LFA) x64 12.04 Live DVD med sju skrivbordsmiljöer. Gasnka fränt
<swecarp> ja den såg jag itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp< Ja det är väl det normala. Men jag är inte normal :)
<swecarp> itmannen,  jag är lite onormal sitter och översätter just nu
<itmannen> swecarp<  Duktig du är
<itmannen> Går det bra då ?
<swecarp> det är ett fotoprogram har ca 1000 poster att översätta
<itmannen> swecarp@  Blää vad tråkigt
<swecarp> klar med ca 450 poster
<itmannen> swecarp@  Du gör det bra som ids
<swecarp> itmannen,  det är inte tråkigt
<swecarp> ser det som en utmaning
<itmannen> swecarp@  Nä man har väl olika tycke och smak. Som tur är
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> men snart börjar jag som du pilla i systemet och fixa skall bara bli mer hemma tam i linux
<itmannen> swe Som tur är så går det som en grisblink att installera om vid behov
<swecarp> itmannen,  kolla denna bild http://i.imgur.com/60Hor.jpg
<swecarp> itmannen,  inte på min burk jag har ensådandär som man får veva
<itmannen> swecarp@ Är det där utvecklingsmiljön
<itmannen> :D
<swecarp> itmannen,  det är i översättnings programmet
<itmannen> swecarp  @  Ok. vad heter det då ?
<swecarp> qt4 finns i synapticen
<itmannen> swecarp  @  LÃ¥ter avancerat
<swecarp> det finns en utvecklings miljö där med
<itmannen> swecarp  @  Jag har inte tillräckligt med tålamod för sådant där
<swecarp> 450 poster tar ca 3 tim
<itmannen> swecarp  @  Då måste ha en ängels tålamod
<swecarp> och då är det dom lätta man har tagit det är nu som det svåra kommer
<swecarp> gäller ju att få till en bra svenska
<itmannen> swecarp  @  Vilka qt4 är det du använder ?
<swecarp> itmannen,  qt4-devtools då får du med hela paketet
<itmannen> swecarp  @  Ok. Så du behöver inte designer då
<swecarp> designer följer med i devtool
<itmannen> swecarp  @  Aha
<swecarp> qt linguist är översättnings programmet
<itmannen> swecarp  @  Kan du ladda in vilka språk som helst ?
<swecarp> ja har man säg svenska och vill översätta programmet till finska så går det
<itmannen> swecarp  @  Vilken appa startar du med ?
<swecarp> men det finns flera olika program för att översätta kde programmen använder ett annat
<swecarp> appa
 * itmannen är en nyfiken i en strut
<itmannen> app :)
<swecarp> ok itmannen  detta är inget automatiskt översättnings program utan du får skriva all översättning själv
<swecarp> det hamnar i utvecklings mappen i start menyn
<itmannen> swecarp  @  Aj f-n. Då föll jag som en sten :D
<itmannen> swecarp  @  usch. LÃ¥ter jobbigt
<swecarp> itmannen,  nu kallar disken på mig och så är det kaffe time
<itmannen> swecarp  @  ha de
<itmannen> Nu är det hög tid att åka ut och hämta en hund som ska rastas.
<haffe> Oh yeah.
<haffe> Jag hittade en 22" skärm i soporna idag.
<maxjezy> Philip5, blev det något filmande?
<maxjezy> sprack upp fint här iaf
<maxjezy> haffe, jag hittade en 20" LED för ett par veckor sedan
<maxjezy> i trappuppgången, i en ikea-kasse
<maxjezy> haffe, var det plattskärm?
<maxjezy> funkar den?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> !disslist
<ubot2`> Factoid 'disslist' not found
<haffe> maxjezy: Ja, den var platt, ja den fungerar på sätt och vis.
<haffe> Backlighten är död på den.
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu är det nära
<Philip5> swecarp: sitter du och håller koll?!?! :P
<swecarp> Philip5,  japp sist jag kollade bvyggde den :p
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo jag testatde lite men blev avbruten. sedan märkte jag rätt snart att min tripod inte funkade så bra då den är lite för lätt
<haffe> Jag har en utmaning till er.
<haffe> Ponera att jag har tillgång till ~100 opteronmaskiner med ~16 gb ram i varje.
<haffe> Dessa sitter på ungefär 2 GB/S uppkoppling.
<haffe> Vad gör jag med alla dessa maskiner?
<Philip5> swecarp: nu är det klart! uppdatera på nu... :D
<swecarp> ja det skall jag öpnade synapticen nu
<K350> hur ändrar jag till kde:s window decorator?
<Philip5> swecarp: spännande
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu rullar uppdateringen
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> swecarp: nu kommer du ju sitta och kolla på sånt som att: aha, han översatte det så... det skulle ju inte swecarp ha gjort... ;)
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/JFGuu.png
<K350> Philip5: vet du hur jag byter till kde:s window decorator?
<Philip5> swecarp: tråkigt va?
<Philip5> K350: vad kör du nu med då?
<swecarp> Philip5,  jätte tråkigt
<swecarp> :-)
<K350> Philip5: vet inte, ingen so det verkar. blev ngt knas när jag installerade compiz
<K350> Philip5: har för mig att man körde ngt i stil med kde4-window-decorator --replace..
<Philip5> K350: har något blivit avinstallerat eller bara ändrat i någon setting?
<K350> Philip5: vet inte det heller. Men troligen inte avinstallerat utan bara ändrat
<swecarp> Philip5,   jag för står varför den inte är med i den officiella
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag kommer att köra kdenlive engelska tills den svenska översättningen är fixad
<MarcelUNilsson> hejsan jag undrar hur jag kan mounta en partiotion i /home    som jag precis skapat i gparted
<MarcelUNilsson> partition*
<machine2> http://www.beta.facefox.com/index.php?do=/invite/
<K350> '/leave
<maxjezy> haffe, inget klipp utan backlight
<Philip5> swecarp: vad är det med den svenska översättningen då?
<Philip5> swecarp: du kan ju annars använda hans svenska översättning och ändra de grejer som du inte gillar
<Philip5> swecarp: ska du ha språkfilen som du kan ändra i?
<Philip5> brb
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://pastebin.com/A15h43GB
<CasperN> Krawlezt: http://pastebin.com/7Hf5N01i
<CasperN> realubot skissade lite igår på ett ännu bättre bygge iof
<Krawlezt> Aha, ska kika!
<CasperN> han hade en inetvarukorg som såg rätt vettig
<Krawlezt> Vad slutade allting på?
<Philip5> swecarp: ska du ha den?
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Varför böt han ut ramminnet? Varför ska jag betala samma pris för 4GB istället för 8GB?
<Krawlezt> realubot's: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=640640
<Krawlezt> Krawlezt's: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=585022
<CasperN> Krawlezt: för att det är dumt med långsamma minnen
<Krawlezt> "LÃ¥ngsamma minnen"?
<CasperN> ja, 2000MHz är bättre än 1600mhz
<Krawlezt> Är det så viktigt?
<CasperN> jag tycker det
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du filen med översättningarna är det den du menar
<Philip5> precis
<CasperN> doch skulle jag själv inte köpa annat än de bästa minnena, och det finns en bättre modell än 200mhz idag
<CasperN> det är en sån liten summa ändå
<Philip5> swecarp: kanske enklare att ändra än att göra allt från början?
<swecarp> skicka den så får jag titta på den
<Philip5> kommer...
<CasperN> men Krawlezt, priserna som realubot tog fram på typ samma prylar var betydligt bättre än komplett
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Kolla på detta
<CasperN> det viktiga med den snabba lista jag gjorde var iaf att jag tycker att du ska ha en quadcore iaf
<CasperN> och ett atx moderkort, inte micro
<CasperN> realubot bytte ut hdd mot en ssd också, det vore klokare kanske
<Philip5> swecarp: ping
<swecarp> Philip5,  skulle bara få den i rätt mapp
<Krawlezt> CasperN: http://pastebin.com/6Yc0kvSQ
<Krawlezt> Ser det bra ut?
<madbear> CasperN: du som ville testa spelet?
<madbear> kom på vad felet var, fel version av python. nu e det nog rätt
<CasperN> datormagazin nr 8 2011 hade en rätt vettig artikel på datorbygge med framtidssäkring, kan du hitta det avsnittet på nätet så är det att rekommmendera
<CasperN> madbear: länka igen
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Det där är för dyrt asså, min MAX budget är runt 6k..
<madbear> (för den som vill testa fetingbra spel) :P
<CasperN> Krawlezt: som sagt, snacka med realubot, han hade bättre priser
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Okej, jag måste hitta det billigt. Det är svårt att bygga ihop en dator för 6k.
<CasperN> madbear: nu så fungerar det
<madbear> ey CasperN
<madbear> :D
<madbear> testa igen
<CasperN> tänkte väl att felet inte kunde ligga hos mig :D
<madbear> F1, så ska vi se om vi kan se när vi rör oss
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Ska kika lite på inet
<Krawlezt> www.inet.se
<CasperN> IndexError: list index out of range
<madbear> vänta en sekund
<madbear> testa nu igen :P
<madbear> samma fel här
<maxjezy> CasperN, ska du köpa data
<CasperN> maxjezy: nej, inte mer än en RPi iaf :D
<madbear> CasperN: har du testat F2?
<madbear> :D
<madbear> "draw world" :P
<CasperN> madbear: ja
<CasperN> det fungerar
<madbear> coolt huh? :D
<madbear> jag såg inte dig röra sig dock
<madbear> såg att servern spammade
<CasperN> lite kandinsky stil
<madbear> coolt
<CasperN> men det händer att det dör på F1
<CasperN> nej jag rörde mig inte, vill du prova igen?
<madbear> ja en gång till
<madbear> wassd för att röra sig
<madbear> musen oxå
<CasperN> mjo, IndexError: list index out of range
<CasperN> vet inte varöfr det avslutas
<madbear> en gång till, sen ska jag jobba på det
<CasperN>   File "/home/dude/source/linsta/client.py", line 29, in get_input
<CasperN> socket.error: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
<madbear> vet stängde server
<CasperN> ok
<CasperN> aja, trevlig start iaf :)
<swecarp> Philip5,  kan du skicka filen igen
<Krawlezt> Vad är skillnaden fån från ett chassi med ATX och mATX?
<CasperN> Krawlezt: betydligt mindre
<CasperN> mindre prylar på moderkortet på ett microatx
<CasperN> inte lika kul, och inte plats för att uppgradera så mycket
<Krawlezt> Så vad ska man ha för chassi? mATX eller ATX?
<CasperN> atx chassi och atxkort om du vill ha en "normal" stationär
<haffe> Så hur många expansionskort har du tänkt att köra med?
<CasperN> jag tycker iof att en "helmerdator" vore mer najs än en midi tower, dvs atx
<haffe> Det är rätt sällan du behöver fler kortplatser än vad som finns på mATXkort.
<CasperN> http://helmer.sfe.se/
<CasperN> en modern helmer vore något
<CasperN> den där är ju stenålder idag
<Philip5> swecarp: om du är vaken så ;)
<Krawlezt> Fan vad mycket billigare det är på inet
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Är du bra på att välja delar?
<swecarp> Philip5,  du behöver inte skicka den
<CasperN> om jag hinner, men just nu är jag upptagen
<Philip5> hepp
<swecarp> tack den försvann för mig men hittade den till slut
<Philip5> aha
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRcl_TefEak&feature=artist
<Krawlezt> CasperN,
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1583774/krawlezt
<CasperN> Krawlezt: försök dig på en i5a istället
<Krawlezt> Då måste jag negradera något annat
<Krawlezt> Jag tycker det där ser bra ut?
<CasperN> men seriöst? vad ska du med extra nätverkskort till?
<Krawlezt> Ett trådlöst och ett vanligt?
<CasperN> vanligt finns i moderkortet
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej
<CasperN> Trådat nätverk joakim, 10/100/1000 Mbit/s
<CasperN> eh?
<CasperN> vart stod det joakim i texten jag kopierade in :D
<Krawlezt> Jag vet inte :)
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1583830/krawlezt
<Krawlezt> CasperN, Har råd med i5
<Krawlezt> CasperN: http://www.inet.se/sok/i5 = Vilken av alla?
<CasperN> jag vet inte riktigt, jag har ett bra test någonstans, men det har jag inte läst igenom
<CasperN> tänker du skaffa en gpu?
<CasperN> jag vet inte om det är värt att sattsa på en cpu med grafikstöd eller inte
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1583837/krawlezti5
<CasperN> dåligt insatt tyvärr
<Krawlezt> Blev exakt på min budget :D
<CasperN> sedan vet jag inte hur intelgrafik i de där cpuerna är med linux
<Krawlezt> Det fungerar bra, iaf med i5!
<CasperN> det där trådlösa kortet är väl för bärbara datorer?
<CasperN> sattsa på en pci eller pcie kort istället, annars får du problem :)
<maxjezy> =)
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Vilket kort snackar du om nu? Trådlösa?
<Krawlezt> Asså, jag kan inte välja delar men försöker :)
<CasperN> mm
<Krawlezt> Okej
<Krawlezt> CasperN: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1583844/bygg1
<Krawlezt> Sådär ja
<CasperN> så förstår jag inte heller varför du väljer en dyr 12cm fläkt
<Krawlezt> Sant
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Ska man ha större fläkt eller?
<Krawlezt> Eller bara billigare?
<CasperN> 12cm duger nog, kolla vad som passar på chassit
<Krawlezt> 1st 12cm -.^
<Krawlezt> Oj, 2st kan jag få plats. Dock sitter det redan 1 i datorn.
<CasperN> jag har en på sidan av min gammla burk, det är rätt skönt att vila fötterna mot den :)
<CasperN> något annat syfte fyller den nog inte, tror kanappast det hade påverkat någon temperatur
<Krawlezt> CasperN: http://www.inet.se/(F(6SeQGcLeX9k0qN8x8wbGat_4tZ4N-2rBzHQ9TaVEznGQ8gLj_yXV-EQ5KesX6FKX5epwoY-06D1d4FaNYngX2Zb7TfSfQJCW4jE1G5xbsBJF0VCtasH9oSZqGK97kh5ww0Mg0TUq6_EYmypsb_SI9BEFqwbCkd2jkzUh7m8KOj4c_OL4O2zyQvy-OUqWusG0ERBB7A2))/filter?Sort=price-a&CategoryId=419&properties.Index=0&properties.Index=2&properties.Index=260&properties.Index=259&properties.Index=262&properties[0].Id=0&properties[2].Id=2&properties[260].Id=260&properties[260]
<Krawlezt> .NumValMin=1700&properties[259].Id=259&properties[262].Id=262
<Krawlezt> Hitta en bra!
<CasperN> fixa tinyurl plugin i FF!
<Krawlezt> Oj, såg inte hur stor den blev.. Ber om ursäkt!
<CasperN> tinyurlplugin bör man ha ändå :)
<Krawlezt> Hehe. Fan vad billiga dom var jämn fört med den jag valde först
<CasperN> sånt varierar hela tiden
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-iAS18rv68&ob=av2e
<CasperN> tänk om kameran skulle krånglat efter att de sätter ingång effekterna :)
<Krawlezt> CasperN: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1583854/bygge
<Krawlezt> Där har vi den!
<CasperN> Krawlezt: moderkortet har iof bara crossfirestöd
<Krawlezt> Vilket innebär?
<CasperN> att de vill att du kör atikort
<Krawlezt> FAN JAG HAR INTE VALT GRAFIKKORT
<madbear> exakt
<CasperN> +3k :)
<madbear> +16k
<Krawlezt> Där spack min budget -.^
<CasperN> och ati suger
<madbear> wifi ska du inte ha
<Krawlezt> madbear: WiFi ska jag visst ha
<madbear> du får ju ett grafikkort för det där wifikortet
<CasperN> Krawlezt: sök sommarjobb :)
<madbear> finns inget moderkort med wifi?
<Krawlezt> madbear: Jo, det gör det säkert. Jag skiter i WiFi't då..
<madbear> haru inte sladd?
<Krawlezt> Nej, får väl dra en då
<Krawlezt> Fan vad jobbigt
<madbear> tänkte på priset
<madbear> det kostar ju som ett dugligt grafikkort
<Krawlezt> 390kr?
<madbear> ett wifi alltså
<madbear> ja
<Krawlezt> 390kr?
<madbear> dyrt som fan
<madbear> för wifi liksom
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Kan jag inte ha Nvidia med det där Moderkortet?
<CasperN> du ska väl bara sitta och nöta terminalprogram hoppas jag :), då behöver du inget grafikkort
<madbear> jag köpte mitt wifi på tradera för typ 100kr totalt
<CasperN> Krawlezt: det kan du, men det är inget slistöd
<CasperN> utan istället crossfire
<CasperN> så det är inte anpassat för nvidia iaf
<Krawlezt> Aha, så jag måste hitta ett nytt moderkort?=
<maxjezy> ta samma som jag har
<CasperN> och ati är smutsiga små jävlar som inte utvecklar lika mycket fin teknik som nvidia gör
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Namn?
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, one sec
<Krawlezt> Inte dyrt
<CasperN> Krawlezt: sedan får du ju kolla allt viktigt, så chipset mm passar till linux
<Krawlezt> Asså, jag orkar inte.
<CasperN> vore sugigt att spendera massa pengar på skit som bara gillar windows
<maxjezy>       http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=28154
<Krawlezt> Nej, det här klarar inte jag..
<CasperN> kolla vilka flaskhalsar du får mellan minne hårddisk cpu, kolla vilka hastigheter moderkortet stödjer för en viss mängd minne i högsta hastighet osv
<CasperN> ofta klarar inte moderkort högsta hastighet om alla minnesplatser används osv
<CasperN> http://www.tomshardware.com/
<Krawlezt> Jag går på nästa bra datorlista jag får utav realubot
<CasperN> bara att börja läsa om varje produkt som släppts senaste 18 månaderna
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Kommer sluta med att jag köper en färdig dator
<CasperN> du blir aldrig en 1337 haxxor med den inställningen
<CasperN> sätt dig ned och läs bara
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Kommer ta år för mig att läsa om den delen fungerar i Linux..
<CasperN> du får aldrig en billig bra färdig dator, bara en billig dator med några få bra komponenter för att locka dig, och resten skit för att lura dig
<CasperN> nej...
<CasperN> googla chipset + linux
<haffe> CasperN: Vilket årtionde lever du i egentligen?
<haffe> Det här är 2012.
<CasperN> hittar du 1000 resultat där alla skriker att skiten suger
<haffe> Inte 2002.
<CasperN> då köper man inte
<haffe> CasperN: Ja, och hur många av dessa är nyare än 2004?
<Krawlezt>  haffe: Välj delar åt mig? :)
<CasperN> haffe: ja, det är ju sant, men undantag finns, och Krawlezt lär ju inte hitta dem om han inte gör en enkel sökning
<Krawlezt> :)
<CasperN> sedan är det fortfarande det där med stöd för höga minneshastigheter fullt ut
<CasperN> det är svårt att veta då få skriver om sånt
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Jag ska göra så här: Jag ska börja kolla på delar NÄR jag har alla pengar :)
<CasperN> men det är en jäkla förlust att köpa fina minnen och inte kunnan använda dem i sin rätta hastighet
<CasperN> Krawlezt: låter klokt
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Fyller år på onsdag :)
<CasperN> sök jobb
<Krawlezt> Jag får MINST 4k
<Krawlezt> Köper annars en laptop CasperN
<Krawlezt> Den jag tittade på först
<CasperN> tråkigt att bränna alla pengar man har på en dator
<Krawlezt> Jag gör
<maxjezy> jag fick min dator av min bror
<maxjezy> weeei
<maxjezy> spara en hel del tusenlappar på det
 * CasperN väcker gatan med she http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzClkMxdsgI
<maxjezy> CasperN, futuristiskt sound
 * maxjezy fick lust att gå på lasergame
<CasperN> sjukt najs beat
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Be din bror skänka en till Krawlezt von pr0ffs
<Krawlezt> Ska gå och sno en på Elgiganten
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeKgTNufVhw&feature=related
<CasperN> galen
<realubot> madbear: Hur kör man ditt program då?
<madbear> python main.py
<madbear> men det är ny version på g nu iaf du kan testa att trycka på F2 så får du se världen
<madbear> så kan du surfa runt lite
<realubot> CasperN: Krawletz har maxbudget på 6 papp. Min kundvagn på Inet var uppe i 6500 kr exkl. grafikkort.
<realubot> madbear: När kommer den nya versionen då?
<madbear> realubot: testat den där?
<realubot> Jag har inte testat något. Jag väntar på den nya versionen om den kommer nu=
<realubot> ?
<realubot> madbear: Var är länken till programmet nu igen?
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<madbear> det står där f2 för render world
<madbear> f1 till server men den e nere just nu
<madbear> mus och wasd för att titta/flytta sig
<realubot> Installerar python-pygame nu.
<realubot> Och python-opengl
<madbear> sen python-opengl eller
<madbear> :D
<realubot> Japp.
<madbear> realubot: nu version uppe nu
<madbear> står inget annat men det är det
<realubot> ALSA lib pcm.c:7339:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occured
<realubot> Det felet får jag när jag kör: python main.py
<madbear> mhm vafan
<madbear> ej sett tidigare
<madbear> python --version realubot
 * CasperN borde också börja ett pygame projekt
<dircht> gokväll
<Philip5> go kväll
<dircht> här hände inte mycket en fin lördagskväll som denna
<Philip5> nä folk gör nog annat och det kanske är sunt
<swecarp> Philip5,  endel av oss jobbar
<Philip5> swecarp: med översättningar eller?
<swecarp> rättning av kdenlive
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> men är det roligare att rätta än att göra helt eget?
<Philip5> borde vara lättare att rätta
<swecarp> massa avstavningar som konstiga
<Philip5> oj
<dircht> jag dricker cola och är lite extra nördig idag, kanske inte så sunt men väl så skönt
<swecarp> det tog ungefär 40 min att göra 1470 rader
<Philip5> kan jag tro
<swecarp> men det är bara snabb rättningar
<swecarp> dircht,  är det jolt cola så får du extra nörd poäng
<dircht> swecarp: haha inte jolt, men etiketten hävdar "the original american taste"
<swecarp> ok en halv extrapoäng då
<dircht> yess!
<dircht> jag ska sätta upp en mail server men jag _vet_ att jag kommer få massa problem så jag ids inte ta tag i det ugh
<haffe> Har ni varit en fisk?
<dircht> fisk?
<Krawlezt> Jag drömde om det en natt, ja.
<realubot> Loreen vann Mellon. Nu vet ni det så slipper ni vänta tills papperstidningen dimper ner i lådan innan ni har svaret.
<realubot> Internet mina damer och herrar. Internet.
<Krawlezt> Jag såg det på tv nyss
<Krawlezt> Hon var riktigt duktig
<dircht> aldrig hört talas om nån Loreen
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag gjorde hur många "Kungvagnar" som helst men sen kommer CasperN och säger att jag måste kolla om dom fungerar i Linux :(
<Krawlezt> Och ditt bygge du gjode var för dyrt..
<realubot> madbear: Jag kör ju spelet på Lubuntu i vbox. Det kanske har med det att göra? Jag ska kolla versionen...
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, klart.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad ligger taket på då? 6 000 kr?
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<Krawlezt> 6500kr, max!
<Krawlezt> realubot: inet.se hade väldigt fina saker, ligger också loka.t
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1583854/bygge = Min senaste
<realubot> Du har ju gått från i5 till i3. Det är ju en jäkla skillnad.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom har 49 kr i fraktavgift så det spelar ju ingen roll var Inet ligger.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Behöver du fläkten?
<CasperN> Krawlezt: https://www.inet.se/produkt/6101343/fraktfritt-sweclockers-vid-kop-over-500kr
<CasperN> lägg bara till den så blir det fri frakt från inet
<realubot> Krawlezt: Köp ett chassi med medföljande nätagg eller köp ett Corsair. Jag vet inget om kvalitén på nätagget du har valt.
<realubot> Men Corsairs 500W är känt för att vara prisvärt.
<realubot> CasperN: Grymt ju. Gäller det erbjudandet alltid?
<CasperN> alltid
<realubot> Krawlezt: Seriöst så skiljer det ju 500 kr mellan ditt paket och mitt?
<realubot> Är det verkligen så viktigt med 500 hit eller dit?
<CasperN> Krawlezt: sälj något skit på blocket så du får råd
<realubot> Krawlezt: Frågan är om det inte är bättre med en ssd på 120GB än en vanlig hhd på 500GB.
<realubot> Du kan ju uppgradera med en hdd på 500-1 000GB längre fram...
<realubot> Och ha som lagringsenhet vid sidan av systemdisken som är ssd?
<realubot> itmannen: Nja, jag har lekt lite med Apache men är inte någon expert på något sätt.
<itmannen> realubot@  :D Snabb kille
<itmannen> Iaf så har jag fått till problemet med php i apache
<realubot> itmannen: Nu ser du fördelen med att vara online 24/7. Då hade du sett svaret när du satte dig vid datorn på morgonen.
<itmannen> Nu har jag en ganska frän grej i denna 12.04. En Mac-docka som heter Gonky
<realubot> Jag skulle svarat dig igår men du hann gå offline.
<itmannen> realubot  @  Jag satt här på morgonen medans du låg och trynade
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag byggde bara
<Krawlezt> Jag valde bara efter det jag trodde var bra
<itmannen> Iof så har jag inte lagt mig ännu :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och wifi:t? Behöver du ett sådant? Du kanske klarar dig med någon billig skit?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Klarar mig med ett billigt skit
<realubot> itmannen: Det är sant. Jag sov till 11-12 idag.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Där kan du kanske tjäna någon hundring eller två.
<itmannen> realubot  @  Jisses. Och jag satt med skallen i datorena hela natten
<Krawlezt> realubot: Lust o bygga?
<Krawlezt> Välja delar*
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du skulle nog klara dig med 4GB RAM också. Du kan ju uppgradera med tiden.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, det är sant.
<itmannen> Mmen nu börjar det kännas att det är brist på sömn
<realubot> Och fläktarna? Det följer ofta med en fläkt. Det borde räcka om du inte ska klocka eller något?
<realubot> itmannen: Satt du uppe hela natten?
<Krawlezt> Nej det ska jag inte. Somsagt, jag kan inte välja delar så tog det jag trodde var bra.
<itmannen> realubot  @  Japp. Mycket att pyssla med.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Skkippa fläktarna, säger jag.
<realubot> itmannen: Jösses.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Välj åt mig så är du bussig :) Måste få det gjort innan på onsdag.. 6 500kr är MAX priset.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hela basen för bygget är ju moderkortet och det har jag dålig koll på. Är du säker på att det är ett bra val?
<itmannen> realubot  @  det går bra. när man håller på med något intressant
<realubot> Krawlezt: Innan var ju maxpriset 6 000 kr?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har ju glömt grafikkortet?
<realubot> Du behöver ju ett bra grafikkort om du ska lira.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mjo, men kan slänga in 500kr extra. Dock kommer jag inte kunna ha så roligt resten utav månaden isåfall.
<realubot> avancerade spel.
<Krawlezt> Jag vet, därför jag slutade leta efter saker.
<itmannen> Ubuntu 12.04 går förvånandsvärt snabbt
<realubot> Det är ju stor skillnad mellan att bygga en dator som ska klara avancerade spel med grafiken på topp och en dekstop-dator som ska användas till surf, video och programmering.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag får väl börja med att köra på en dator som klarar surf/video/programmering och senare uppgradera?
<Krawlezt> Det känns bäst för min budget?
<CasperN> prova RPi, då får du flera datorer för din budget :)
<itmannen> Och så har jag installerat Mac-thema. Mappa, ikoner odyl. Riktigt snyggt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Måste du ha skärm? :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mhm, egentligen inte
<Krawlezt> Nej, egentligen inte*
<Krawlezt> Lägger hellre pengarna på en dator och tar en skärm jag har hemma.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om du kör med en gammal skärm så kan du ju lägga pengarna på grafikkortet. Så köper du en ny och bättre skärm när du får råd, typ en 24" TN-panel för 1500-2000 kr.
<Krawlezt> Exakt!
<realubot> Det är ju lite tråkigt att inte ha en ny skärm men det är ju en sak som du kan köpa till när som helst.
<realubot> Dessutom undrar man ju om du behöver en i5. Det kanske fungerar lika bra med en i3:a? Vad säger CasperN?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo exakt, kan ju uppgradera datorn senare med RAM och sådant.
<CasperN> nja, jag skulle inte välja en i3a
<CasperN> det skulle jag bara använda i en typc eller liknande
<itmannen> Jisse. Ni må väl skämta
<CasperN> htpc*
<realubot> Krawlezt: I chassit medföljer: 1st 120mm, (medföljer)
<Krawlezt> Mjo såg det, hm. Funderar på att försöka välja delar igen..
<realubot> Fläkt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det viktigaste är ju moderkortet och processorn. Det är ju svårt att uppgradera.
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<realubot> Om du har 4 eller 8GB är ju inte så viktigt. Om du har ssd eller hdd och om den är på 120 eller 500GB är ju inte heller så viktigt då du enkelt kompletterar med en extra disk i framtiden.
<CasperN> nja, är det bara rätt socket så kan man alltid uppgradera cpu
<CasperN> men det är ju slöseri med pengar isåfall
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur valde du moderkortet och varför valde du just det?
<CasperN> vid ett senare tillfälle
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tyckte det såg bra ut, det var inte så dyrt heller?
<Krawlezt> realubot CasperN: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1583867/kraw
<Krawlezt> Det är väl en bra början?
<realubot> CasperN: Prollen kostar så mycket så även om det är rätt sockel så kostar det att ersätta processorn.
<realubot> Bättre med saker som kompletterar befintlig hårdvara som en extra hdd, extra RAM e.t.c.
<CasperN> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5321955/arctic-cooling-f12
<CasperN> ta t.ex den istället
<CasperN> förstår inte varför du ska ha en fläkt för 140 spänn
<Krawlezt> Fan vet jag, jag kan inte bygga så troligen blir det en färdig dator.
<Krawlezt> Välja delar*
<Krawlezt> CasperN: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5322065/cooler-master-120mm-sickle-flow-2000rpm-bla-led
<Krawlezt> 2k rpm och billig?
<Krawlezt> 19db också
<CasperN> db tror jag inte på alls
<Krawlezt> Det står så
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584206/2012-03-10
<CasperN> inget att hänga upp sig på
<CasperN> jag skulle betala extra för att slippa de där fula ledljusen
<Krawlezt> Jag tycker sånt är nice
<CasperN> vidrigt
<Krawlezt> Nja, mysigt att sitta i svalt mörkt rum o höra fläktarna spinna på och se lite blått ljus :)
<realubot> CasperN: Jag tycker inte han ska köpa en fläkt eftersom det ingår en fläkt i chassit.
<realubot> Det räcker med en fläkt där bak.
<realubot> Jag tror inte system eller CPU-temperaturen blir så hög att han behöver köpa extra fläktar/kylare.
<realubot> Slöseris med pengar om man ska få så mycket osm möjligt för 6000-6500 kr.
<Krawlezt> Det är svalt i mitt rum så det är ingen stor chans att den bli överhettead.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Att köpa en färdig dator är bara prisvärt om man ser till att man får Windows "på köpet".
<CasperN> aja, diggar man pimpmyride och tron så kanske man ska satsa på sånt, men har man minsta självbevarelsedrift utöver det så bör man undvika sånt trams
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ofta sitter det kassa moderkort i färdiga datorer eftersom dom inte syns på specifikationerna.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo men eftersom jag inte kan välja delar så känns det lättast att köra på en sådan.
<realubot> Det är helt klart värt att bygga själv om man ändå inte ska ha Windows.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nja, vi hjälper dig ju. :)
<Krawlezt> Jag kommer inte ha Windows, kommer formatera till Kubuntu direkt
<realubot> Man skulle ha en gaspedal att styra fläktarna med.
<realubot> Så när man märker att CPU-temp är på väg mot bristningsgränsen som trampar man plattan i botten.
<itmannen> Vad tycks om detta ? http://i.imgur.com/IPohB.jpg
<realubot> itmannen: Snyggt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: En fråga bara. Hur ska du spela spelen då?
<realubot> I Wine?
<itmannen> realubot  @  Jo det ser ganska bra ut.  Roligt att labba lite
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ska inte spela, om jag ska spela så spelar jag HoN (Heroes of Newerth)
<Krawlezt> Ska satsa på webbutveckligen nu realubot
<realubot> Krawlezt: CasperN http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?l=s84779829&o=lokal_rank&cols=#prodlista
<realubot> Plats 92 hittar ni Krawlezt moderkort. Är det verkligen det bästa köpet för pengarna?
<Krawlezt> dno, fråga inte mig.
<realubot> Plussar man på en hundring så är man uppe i kortet som ligger på plats nr. 2.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, asså. Väljer man billigt chassie/ljudkort och satsar bara på CPU/Moderkort så tror jag kan få något fint.
<realubot> Jag menar istället för att köpa fläktar med julgransbelysning e.t.c. så kan Krawlezt köpa ett moderkort för 100-200 kr mer.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du behöver väl inget ljudkort?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sysslar du med musik?
<Krawlezt> Känns väl lite tråkigt utan ljud? Finns väl billiga sådan :D
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag trodde du skulle spela. Om du inte ska spela så behöver du ju inte satsa på ett dyrt grafikkort?
<CasperN> ljudkort är inbyggt i alla moderkort
<Krawlezt> Nej realubot haha :) Jag kommer väl spela något spel då och då, dock inget krävande.
<CasperN> extra ljudkort är bara ifall man har högre krav, eller vill koppla olika konstigheter
<realubot> Exakt. Du har ett ljudkort i moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/specs_pop.html
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det spelet kräver ju ingenting?
<CasperN> http://www.nethack.org/ bättre spel :)
<realubot> Video Card - 256MB Geforce 7800+ or Radeon X1900+
<Krawlezt> realubot: :)
<CasperN> kräver inget heller
<realubot> Video Card - 128MB fully OpenGL 2.0 / GLSL 1.20 compliant Geforce or Radeon
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag plockar ut lite delar nu.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tackar! Underlättar som bara den!
<itmannen> realubot  @  Jo det ser ganska bra ut.  Roligt att labba lite
<niklaswe> kom på ett bra namn för en maskin som ska vara media center..
<niklaswe> media-center*
<Krawlezt> Galaxy
<Krawlezt> Sunshine
<itmannen> Undrar varför alla updateringar inte kommer med förrens man kört dist-upgrade. det räcker inte med bara update &upgrade
<itmannen> Dom måste atbeta som tokar ubuntu-folket med tanke på alla update som kommer
<Krawlezt> Hehe :)
<niklaswe> hmm galaxy får det bli :P
<Krawlezt> niklaswe: Jag gav dig dom ändå två namn jag hade tänkt döpa min maskin till..
<Krawlezt> BE HAPPY! :)
<Krawlezt> Dock har jag ett nytt nu ;)
<itmannen> Krawlezt  @  Nu skriker du igen
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584243/2012-03-10
 * Krawlezt sänker ljudnivån
<realubot> Krawlezt: Exkl. grafikkort och exkl. skärm.
<niklaswe> Krawlezt: :) var bra namn :) jag är helt värdelös på att komma på namn..
<Krawlezt> Hehe :) Min maskin får döpas till Starlight istället :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Grafikkortet då? Det finns ju pengar till det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: 60GB hårddisk istället för 120GB. Men det är för att pressa priset.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp.
<Krawlezt> Vänta, 60GB hårddisk?!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. :S
<realubot> Det är en ssd.
<realubot> :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kommer aldrig klarar mig på 60gb, varför väljer du SSD?
<Krawlezt> realubot: WiFi behövs inte, har fixat det på ett annat sätt.
<realubot> Den är snabb. Du kan köpa till en ny hdd på 500GB-1T när du har mer pengar. Dåkan du ha systemet på ssd:n och lagra bilder, musik, filmer på den vanliga hdd:n.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur fixar du det då? Drar du in kabel?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Exakt.
<Krawlezt> Så realubot: Ta bort WiFi't, välj en större SSD och välj ett grafikkort.
<Krawlezt> Sen har jag min dator :)
<realubot> Eller så kör du med 60GB ssd och tar ett grafikkort och en billig skärm.
<Krawlezt> 60gb, du inser inte hur lite det är?
<realubot> Jag är uppe i 5100 kr nu.
<Krawlezt> Jag hade en HDD med 1TB porr på förr..
<realubot> Utan wifi.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Finns det budget för en skärm på 999kr?
<realubot> Har du inte kvar den hårddisken då?
<Krawlezt> Nej..
<realubot> Du kan ju montera in din gamla hdd i din nya dator?
<realubot> Ok.
<Whiskey> anyone good on bash scripting
<realubot> Det här med ssd är ju lite overkill kanske. Du klarar dig med en 7200 rpm hdd på 500GB.
<Krawlezt> Ja, tack :)
<realubot> Jag tar bort ssd:n. Det får bli en framtida uppgradering.
<Krawlezt> Huh, tänkte väl :)
<Whiskey> :D
<Krawlezt> 60gb. Min hemsidor/program = 40GB
<Krawlezt> Värsta fall: http://www.inet.se/produkt/2203308/benq-tft-19-g925hda-svart ------- Bästa fall: http://www.inet.se/produkt/2203698/benq-tft-21-5-g2250
<realubot> Det är tveksamt om det finns budget till grafikkort och skärm. Med en 500GB hdd så är vi uppe i 5 117 kr.
<Krawlezt> Okej, välj ett grafikkort. Har en skärm för 700kr som jag kan tänka mig
<Krawlezt> 800kr*
<Krawlezt> Eller nej, realubot. Vi skiter i skärmen. Den kostar 999kr den jag vill ha.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kanske ska köpa den här från CDON istället: www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=839187
<Krawlezt> realubot: Fixar en skärm på något sätt, i värsta fall får jag ta en hemifrån.
<realubot> Då är vi uppe i 6200 kr. Det blir snålt med pengar till grafikkort.
<Krawlezt> Hur kom du upp i 6200kr? Du var på 5117?
<salmiak> aha ni bygger dator. många pengar blire'. tänktentepådet :)
<Krawlezt> Mjo, lägger allting jag har på datorn..
<Krawlezt> Dock är det värt :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584298/realubot
<realubot> Frågan är om grafikkortet räcker till HoN.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Skärmen kostar ju 1100 kr. Så därför kom jag upp i 6200 kr.
<Krawlezt> Aha, struntar i den.
<realubot> Kör du med CasperN länk så slipper du frakten.
<Krawlezt> Ska kika på din lsita realubot!
<realubot> Så då är vi uppe i 5408 kr exkl. skärm.
<realubot> Och köper du skärmen från CDON så kostar den 1078 kr inkl. frakt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kör på ett bättre grafikkort så vi hamnar runt 5800kr, sen får det vara bra.
<Krawlezt> Blir ingen skärm denna gång
<realubot> Ok. Frågan är om du behöver ett bättre grafikkort? Annars är det ju en dålig investering?
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409033/gigabyte-geforce-gt430-1024mb-oc
<Krawlezt> Ja, jag kommer behöva ett bättre grafikkort.
<Krawlezt> HoN tar ändå hyfsat mycket sen om jag kanske spelar något annat.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584350/realubot2
<Krawlezt> Där har vi något!
<Krawlezt> Ljudkort realubot?
<realubot> Gäller att det passar chassit bara.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. Du ska inte ha något ljudkort. :D
<Krawlezt> Nehep? Fanns det i moderkortet? :D
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det finns inbyggt i moderkortet. Det är bara om du sysslar med musik seriöst som du behöver sådana saker.
<Krawlezt> Okej, då klarar jag mig
<realubot> Om du jobbar proffessionelt med ljud så behöver du kanske ett ljudkort.
<realubot> "OBS! 17.2cm i bredd gör att det kan vara svårt att stänga sidoluckan!"
<Krawlezt> Mjo såg det, kikade också på måtten på chassit.
<Krawlezt> 24cm bredd
<Krawlezt> Max längd grafikkort	266 mm
<realubot> Ja, längden ja.
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Vad säger du?
<realubot> Oj.
<realubot> Längden på kortet är: 278 mm
<realubot> Så det är för långt för chassit. :S
<Krawlezt> Hm
<Krawlezt> Bör finns något annat grafikkort/chassi du tänkte på?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är mycket möjligt att du kan pressa priset någon hundring eller två om du köper från Webbhallen eller Alina eller något.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo, det går säkert att byta chassi så man får plats med kortet om man inte vill byta grafikkort.
<Krawlezt> Jag är nästan säker på att alla dom där delarna inte finns på någon annan hemsida.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dock känns det där kortet lite overpower
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mm, någon del kan bli problem ja. Men hårddisken är inte så noga. Där tog jag bara den minsta som fanns i Inets sortminet.
<realubot> *sortiment
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag är kass på grafikkort så jag vet inte vad du behöver.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kan hitta ett
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dessutom har jag glömt att kolla att det fungerar med Linux.
<realubot> Samma sak med moderkortet. :S
<Krawlezt> :S
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5409316/gigabyte-radeon-hd6670-1024mb
<Krawlezt> Där har vi något för mig
<realubot> Krawlezt: Moderkortet verkar ju ha fungerat bra med Ubuntu 11.04 i.a.f.: http://openbenchmarking.org/s/ASUS%20P8Z68-V%20LX
<realubot> Så det är nog lugnt. :|
<Krawlezt> Ska kika på grafikkortet jag hittade
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock dumt at tköpa en chassi som inte har plats för ett sådant kort om du i framtiden vill uppgradera till ett saftigt grafikkort.
<Krawlezt> Det kommer jag inte göra, kommer inte behöva det.
<Krawlezt> Det grafikkortet jag hittade nu var typ perfekt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Verkar inte finna något om att det grafikkortet inte fungera i Linux, kan du välja det o se vad allt landar på?
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.inet.se/produkt/6901303/cooler-master-elite-430-svart
<realubot> Det här fixar t.ex. långa grafikkort.
<Krawlezt> Det är ju perfekt isåfall
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur långr var grafikortet sa du?
<realubot> *långt
<Krawlezt> Vilket?
<Krawlezt> Det vi hade först eller det jag hittade
<realubot> 266
<realubot> Det gamla.
<Krawlezt> 17cm
<Krawlezt> om inte jag har fel?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du skrev förr: 278mm
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584366/realubot3
<Krawlezt> Längden på kortet är: 278 mm
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<realubot> Chassit fixar 450 mm så det är lugnt.
<Krawlezt> Well, där har vi det!
<Krawlezt> Krawlezt dator 2012!
<realubot> 6 291 kr exkl. skärm. (och om du lägger till CasperN produkt för fri frakt).
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tja, du får be andra titta på bygget också. :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag lovar ingenting.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker det verkar vettigt i.a.f.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, tycker jag med.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vi får väl vänta och se tills någon kommenterar :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: "With the AMD Radeon HD 6770 at its heart just being a Radeon HD 5770, there is not much to add about the Linux support. It obviously works with the proprietary Catalyst Linux driver on recent releases and as it is a Juniper part, it should work rather easily on the open-source stack without having to worry about the various Radeon HD 6000 "Northern Islands" GPU bugs."
<Krawlezt> Woho!
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPP8iexVeYQ
<CasperN> :D
<Krawlezt> CasperN: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584366/realubot3
<CasperN> uhhmmm ati...
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dom jag har kollat med säger att det är fint för det priset :)
<CasperN> seriöst välj nvidiakort
<Krawlezt> Varför? Det var ett sånt fint kort det där.
<Krawlezt> Jag har alltid haft ATI
<CasperN> nej...
<CasperN> skit
<realubot> Krawlezt: Phronix säger att Radeon HD 6770 fungerar bra med Catalyst drivaren.
<realubot> *Phoronix
<Krawlezt> Woho!
<Krawlezt> Det var ett fint kort faktiskt.
<niklas> Hund, där??
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag är väldigt osäker på om grafikkortet är ett bra val...
<Krawlezt> Jasså?
<realubot> CasperN: Vad säger du om det här då? http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584366/realubot3
<realubot> CasperN: Kolla särskilt moderkortet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har dålig koll på grafikkort.
<realubot> Och ännu sämre koll på grafikkort i Linux.
<realubot> Men kortet är populärt och ligger bra i pris för ditt bygge. Det var det jag gick på.
<realubot> Dessutom läser jag att det ska fungera med den proprietära drivaren i Linux men jag vet inte...
<CasperN> nvidia bidrar så jäkla mycket mer till grafikutvecklingen än vad ati gör, för mig är det självklart att stödja dem
<CasperN> jag ser inga fördelar med ett ati/amd kort
<realubot> Ok... då kollar vi på ett nVidia-kort då då.
<realubot> CasperN: Har du kollat in bygget? (moderkortet?)
<CasperN> http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902164/gigabyte-z68x-ud3h-b3-rev-1-3
<CasperN> skulle jag kolla på
<realubot> Jag landar på det här igen då: https://www.inet.se/produkt/5409333/gigabyte-geforce-g210-1024mb-low-profile-passivt
<realubot> Jag har inte den blekaste aning om vad det går för när det kommer till HoN m.m.
<CasperN> skulle gissa på att cpun du valde räcker för hon :P
<CasperN> grafikkort överflödigt i väntan på att grabben fixat sig ett sommarjobb :)
<realubot> Processorn har ju en inbyggd grafikkrets: Intel® HD Graphics 3000
<CasperN> precis
<realubot> Vad går den för i jämförelse? Hur fungerar den i Linux?
<CasperN> ingen aning, men det borde gå läsa sig till på phoronix
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om du struntar i graffekortet så har du råd med skärmen för 1100 kr.
<realubot> "The Linux graphics drivers from Intel support the following Intel® chipsets:"
<realubot> "Intel® HD Graphics (used in Intel® 2010 Core™ i7/i5/i3 processor family)"
<CasperN> Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev 1.3 tror jag hårt på iaf
<realubot> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<CasperN> det verkar vara ett fint kort som borde duga till en del uppgraderingar med tiden
<realubot> "Now that I finally have Sandy Bridge graphics working under Linux, thanks to another H67 motherboard and Core i5 2500K processor from Intel that don't exhibit the earlier problems, there's many Linux benchmarks available. Overall the Core i5 2500K graphics under Linux with the latest kernel / DDX / Mesa are fast, for being Intel integrated graphics and much improved over their previous generations of hardware. But
<CasperN> http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902090/asrock-z68-extreme3-gen-3
<CasperN> alt den då
<Krawlezt> realubot: Måste ha grafikkort, strunar hellre i skärmen.
<CasperN> är ju mest vilka kablar man vill ha, de verkar lika varandra i övrigt
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Hm, Nvidia verkar isåfall bättre än ATI. Jag har alltid haft ATI men gillar Nvidia också så därför kändes ATI bättre men testar gärna nytt :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584420/realubot4
<CasperN> http://www.inet.se/files/img/max/1902105_1.png
<CasperN> lol
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det är utan grafikkort?
<realubot> CasperN: Vad är fördelen med det moderkortet jämfört med det jag valde?
<CasperN> slistöd
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp.
<Krawlezt> Varför är det så?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vi har bestämt att du inte ska ha ett grafikkort utan använda moderkortets/processorns inbyggda.
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan ju testa. Om spelen inte flyter så köp ett grafikkort när du har stålar.
<realubot> CasperN: Det har mitt ockås?
<realubot> *också?
<CasperN> sedan är det ju en hel del annat småkul på det moderkortet
<CasperN> nej
<realubot> Nej, det har det inte...
<Krawlezt> Jag måste ha ett grafikkort så är det realubot
<realubot> Det är klart. Ska han ha ett nVidia-kort i framtiden så är SLI bra.
<CasperN> DisplayPort bla
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men varför?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag hade ett ATI Readon HD 3200, det klarade inte HoN.
<Krawlezt> HoN tar ändå hyfsat mycket.
<realubot> CasperN: DÃ¥ byter jag mobo:t.
<realubot> CasperN: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584543/2012-03-11
<realubot> Dock hade det andra moderkortet stöd för minnen med hastigheten 2200
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> ta inte det kortet
<realubot> Det här har bara stöd för 2133
<CasperN> ta det första istället
<CasperN> billigare och bättre
<realubot> CasperN: Vad är bättre?
<CasperN> http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902164/gigabyte-z68x-ud3h-b3-rev-1-3
<realubot> CasperN: Vad är bättre på det då?
<CasperN> 2200mhz minnen finns ändå inte
<CasperN> bättre kontakter
<CasperN> bättre pris
<realubot> Touch BIOS?
<realubot> CasperN: Nej, såg det när jag letade minnen. Det fanns 1st 2200 eller något. Svindyra.
<CasperN> 2133 MHz är de som kommer gälla ett bra tag nu
<CasperN> och det är ju kickass bara det
<realubot> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584571/heyholetsgo
<realubot> SÃ¥?
<realubot> Det är inget dåligt bygge, tycker jag.
<realubot> Om jag får säga det själv.
<CasperN> nä, det verkar som en bra start
<realubot> Det är hårddisken då som skulle dumpas för en 120GB ssd.
<CasperN> jag skulle slänga på en billig cpukylare
<CasperN> fanns en för 140 spänn i lagerrens
<realubot> Prollen ska vara upplåst och överklockbar.
 * realubot misstänker att CasperN är en sådan där som använder dubbla kondomer.
<realubot> Kylning skapar bara onödigt ljud.
<realubot> Säger jag.
<realubot> Det är inte omöjligt att dessa delar går att få billigare i en annan butik.
<CasperN> kolla vad det kostar från england
<realubot> Vilken sajt då?
<CasperN> finns ju minst det dubbla utbudet mot Sverige
<realubot> Krawlezt: Gav du upp?
<CasperN> så det är ju bara att välja valfri med bra pris
<realubot> Jag har noll koll på eng. hårdvarubutiker.
<CasperN> googla...
<CasperN> det är för att minska momskostnaden
<realubot> Meh. Vet du inte?
<Krawlezt> Huh?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Huh?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kikar runt lite faktiskt, har inte gett upp ännu! :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, ok.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584571/heyholetsgo
<realubot> Där är vi i dag i.a.f.
<Krawlezt> Ska skåda
<CasperN> därför sweclockers finns
<Krawlezt> LÃ¥t mig gissa, CasperN valde grafikkort :)
<CasperN> så man kan hitta folk som gillar att googla hela dagaran efter billiga prylar
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ev. byter du ut hdd:n mot en 120GB ssd.
<Krawlezt> Aldrig
<CasperN> jag har inte valt ett skit mer än moderkortet
<Krawlezt> Vänta, är datorn klar?
<Krawlezt> Det fattas moderkort?
<realubot> Nej, CasperN har bara godkänt moderkortet.
<CasperN> men fråga på sweclockers, flashback etc efter hur man smiter undan moms på bästa sätt
<x_link> Krawlezt: Ska du köpa?
<x_link> Krawlezt: Känns lite onödigt att lägga 700:- på en 500GB.
<realubot> Vad innebär det att nätagget är modulärt?
<realubot> Att det anpassar sig efter vad grejerna drar?
<x_link> realubot: Du kan ta av vissa kablar.
<CasperN> vi har ju fått eu för att vi ska missgynna våra svenska företag till max, så varför handla svenskt då?
<realubot> x_link: Aha.
<CasperN> bara dumma patrioter som köper av svensk mellanhandel :)
<realubot> x_link: Det är ju smidigt så man slipper massa lösa kablar.
<x_link> Ja, man slipper kablarna man inte använder.
<Krawlezt> Jag får bara huvudvärk utav ert pillande :) Sätt in ett moderkort så kör vi på det?
<realubot> CasperN: För att man inte känner till pålitliga eng. hårdvarubutiker?
<Krawlezt> x_link, Jag ska köpa ja :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Moderkortet är klart.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584571/heyholetsgo
<realubot> Du ser det längst ner.
<realubot> x_link: Jag vill byta 600GB mot en 900 kr ssd på 120GB.
<realubot> x_link: Men det går han inte med på.
<Krawlezt> Men inget grafikkort? Hm.
<realubot> *500GB hdd
<realubot> Krawlezt: Grafikkort är för mesar.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Ska du överklocka eller något?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan testa med prollens inbyggda grafikkort. Om du tycker HoN m.m. fungerar dåligt så köp ett bra graffekort som fungerar bra med Linux i framtiden.
<realubot> x_link: Du tänker på kylning?
<x_link> Nä.
<Krawlezt> x_link, Nej, inte vad jag vet
<x_link> Krawlezt: Något för ~1000:- räcker annars.
<realubot> x_link: Vad tänker du på då?
<x_link> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/produkt/1902164/gigabyte-z68x-ud3h-b3-rev-1-3
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det kommer inte fungera, jag är säker på det!
<Krawlezt> Hade ett ATI kort som inte ens klarade HoN
<realubot> x_link: Det är ju det vi har?
<x_link> Trodde han sa att ni inte hade valt moderkort.
<realubot> x_link: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584571/heyholetsgo
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥g fel.
<Krawlezt> Det saknas ett grafikkort.
<realubot> x_link: Där har du bygget så här långt. Moderkortet hittar du längst ner.
<Krawlezt> Grafikkort för 500kr saknas
<realubot> Krawlezt: Haha.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad hände med det långa grafikkortet?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag är tveksam till att ett graffekort för 500 kr är bättre än Intel Graphics HD 3000.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tog bort det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: För det var ATI.
<realubot> *AMD
<Krawlezt> Det var ju dumt
<Krawlezt> Det var fint tyckte jag, men men.
<realubot> Och CasperN tycker du ska ha nVidia om du ska ha ett grafikkort.
<x_link> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5408572/gigabyte-geforce-gt220-1024mb-oc
<realubot> Krawlezt: Alltså om du ska köpa ett grafikkort så: 1. Behöver du ju ha användning för ett grafikkort. 2. Köpa ett som är bättre än det inbyggda grafikkortet.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Dock lite svårt med ett bra kort för 500:- om du ska spela.
<x_link> Dags att sova.
<realubot> x_link: Men han ska lira spel som HoN.
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-11
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> God natt
<realubot> God natt.
<Krawlezt> Godnatt
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5408572/gigabyte-geforce-gt220-1024mb-oc vi slänger in det sen är jag klar
<Krawlezt> Det är bättre än det inbygda, helt klart.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Äsch.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker du ska tänka igenom grafikkortet ordentligt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det gör inget om du väntar med det.
<Krawlezt> Vad är det för grafikkort som finns?
<realubot> Det finns ju mängder.
<realubot> Och jag har dålig koll på grafikkort.
<realubot> Onödigt att köpa fel kort.
<realubot> Det är bättre att vänta med kortet.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Omd u inte hittat något tills imorgon så kan jag hjälpa dig med ett system.
<x_link> *poff*
<Krawlezt> "med ett system"? Jag har inte ens beställt :P
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag får ju ingen bild just nu? Hur tänkte du?
<realubot> CasperN: Gäller Konsumentköpslagen om man köper från utlandet då?
<realubot> Garantier m.m.?
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-550-ti-oc-1gb-gddr5-pci-e-dvi-hdmi/product/5010575528?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> köp det kortet istället
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo. Det finns ju ett inbyggt grafikkort i moderkortet/processorn.
<maxjezy> några hundra dyrare men ett mycket bättre kort
<CasperN> arga telefonsamtal och mordhot gäller i hela världen, bara man gör det snyggt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Processorn har en inbyggd grafikkrets som heter Intel Graphics HD 3000.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tack att du sa det, trodde jag skulle sitta utan grafik :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej, nej. :)
<maxjezy> helt värdelöst att köpa dator utan gpu
<maxjezy> då kan man köpa surfplatta
<realubot> Krawlezt: Alltså i5 har en inbyggd grafikkrets som tillsammans med ett moderkort som har stöd för det fungerar som grafikkort.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och moderkortet vi har pliockat har såklart stöd för Intel Graphics i i5.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Den GPU'n är ändå helt okej, får nöja mig.
<Krawlezt> Då är vi klara
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vänta, betyder detta att jag har råd med skärmen? =)
<Krawlezt> Nej, aja realubot. Det är ett bra bygge
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker du ska avvakta med grafikkort tills du vet hur Intel Grahics 3000 fungerar med HoN o.s.v. på din dator i Linux och tills du vet vilka kort som fungerar bra i Linux och som är bättre än Intel Graphics HD 3000.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du förlorar ju bara fraktavgiften på att avvakta.
<realubot> med grafikkortet. Det är inte hela världen. Det är bättre än att slänga ut 500-1000 kr på fel grafikkort.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Googlade lite nyss, det verkar gå att spela på. Dock inte så bra grafik men jag får väl leva utan grafikkort för stunden och sedan köpa det?
<maxjezy> hur mycket kostar datorn Krawlezt ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Exakt. Du kan ju köpa ett grafikkort när du vill.
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584571/heyholetsgo
<CasperN> iaf, i datormagazin nr 8 2011 så fixk i52500k bäst i test i budgetklassen
<realubot> See for yourself.
<realubot> See?
<realubot> Look?
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584571/heyholetsgo - 5,5k
<CasperN> de hade test på 61 cpuer, och den stod mot två amd alternativ
<Krawlezt> Då köper jag denna den 15mars :)
<realubot> CasperN: Vilken? Core i5:an i "vårt" bygge?
<Krawlezt> 4dagar
<CasperN> motivering, "ledning med marginal"
<CasperN> ja
<Krawlezt> 2500k
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> jag misstänte att prollen var ett bra val.
<realubot> Och moderkortet är nog inte alls fel heller.
<realubot> Så där har vi två bra köp och en bra bas.
<CasperN> testet är väldigt omfattande för den som orkar läsa
<maxjezy> realubot, http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-xps-8300-mt-ci5-30-8gb-500-gt530-w7hp/product/5010615466
<realubot> Den enda fördelen med att köpa en färdig dator är att man får Windows på köpet.
<realubot> Om man nu vill ha Windows.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är en sämre prolle.
<realubot> i den datorn.
<maxjezy> bättre grafik
<realubot> i5 2320 istället för i5 2500.
<Silasle> Har inte läst allt ni skrivit nu, men om det handlar om att grafikkortet i i5-an är för lågpresterande så kanske det kan vara värt att vänta på ivy bridge?
<realubot> Silasle: När kommer det då?
<realubot> Silasle: Vi dillar om han ska köpa ett grafikkort till eller inte. Om Intel Graphics HD 3000 räcker för att lira HoN eller inte.
<Silasle> Mitten till slutet på april verkar det som
<CasperN> http://www.datormagazin.se/artiklar/tester/20111215/alla-testvinnare-2011/?page=8
<realubot> Jag säger att han ska avvakta med grafikkortet tills han har testat med Intel Graphics HD 3000 och tills han har kollat upp ett grafikkort som är 1. bättre 2. fungerar i Linux 3. är prisvärt.
<maxjezy> realubot, DEN DATORN som jag tipsa om funkar ju med linux
<maxjezy> så det är prisvärdast
<maxjezy> den där du försöker lura på
<realubot> maxjezy: Det gör ju den datorn som jag/vi har plockat ut också?
<maxjezy> den är inte alls bra
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför är den inte bra?
<maxjezy> det säger ju sig själv
<maxjezy> den har inget grafikkort
<realubot> maxjezy: Datorn du rekommenderar har dessa minnen: DIMM DDR3 1333 MHz
<realubot> Vem försöker lura vem? Minnena vi har plockat har hastigheten 2133 MHz.
<Silasle> Spelar "ingen" roll hur snabba minnena är
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det för moderkort i datorn du tipsar om? Det håller dom som vanligt hemligt för att man inte ska se att det är på det billiga moderkortet dom tjänar pengarna.
<realubot> Silasle: Det där får du ta med CasperN.
<maxjezy> realubot, du är bara paranoid
<maxjezy> helt klart bäst att köpa en färdig dell
<realubot> Silasle: Varför spelar det ingen roll hur snabba minnena är?
<CasperN> det stämmer på sätt o vis som Silasle säger, men det beror helt på vad man vill göra
<realubot> maxjezy: Den enda fördelen jag ser med datorn du föreslår är att Windows ingår.
<CasperN> det är dock en liten prisskillnad, och helt meningslöst att spara in på
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför är det bäst att köpa en färdig Dell?
<Silasle> Det jag menar är att man inte kommer att märka av det, men eftersom ändå alla kostar ungefär samma så kan man ta vad man vill
<CasperN> för mig är minnen viktiga då jag håller på med 3dgrafik
<CasperN> då spelar hastighet över flera minnen en väldigt avgörande roll för renderingstid
<salmiak> det känns ju hårt att indirekt behöva skicka pengar åt microsofts håll, även om det antaligen är väldigt lite :-)
<CasperN> det kan inte jämföras med att zippa upp bluerayfilmer och annat skit som man bara märker några sekunders skillnad
<Silasle> CasperN: Då kan det kanske vara bra att ha, men att spela HON med HD3000, då är det knappast minnen som flaskar ;)
<realubot> Som sagt. Den enda fördelen med att köpa en färdig dator är att en Windows-licens ingår.
<CasperN> Silasle: nej, det har du helt rätt i
<realubot> Silasle: Det menar jag inte heller. Att minnena skulle ha med HoN att göra.
<CasperN> jag tänker ju att Krawlezt ska bli en kernelhacker som kompilerar linuxkärnor och annat skit hela dagarna, då kan det väl vara najs med snabba minnen
<realubot> Varför köpa en dator med okänt moderkort och sämre minnen för samma pris som man får bättre grejer för om man bygger själv?
<CasperN> realubot: för att man slösar bort en hel veckolön på att sitta och reda ut allt skit på egen hand
<realubot> maxjezy: Och storleken på "ditt" chassi då? Passar ett långt grafikkort om han vill köpa till det i framtiden?
<realubot> CasperN: Ja, det är sant. Men eftersom varken jag eller Krawlezt har något jobb så är ju inte det ett problem.
<CasperN> så sant
<realubot> Det är inte jag som ska köpa dator så jag behöver inte bry mig egentligen...
<CasperN> aja, nu ska jag spendera lite kvalitétstid med min pandora, afk
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns 8GB RAM i din dator, 0 platser lediga. På vårt moderkort finns 8GB RAM och 2 platser lediga.
<realubot> Pandora?
<maxjezy> realubot, :)
<realubot> Vad är det?
<CasperN> http://openpandora.org/
<maxjezy> realubot, men din dator har bara en i5 och 8 gb ram och kass grafik
<maxjezy> att ens ge någon ett sånt råd
<realubot> Oh, tur. Jag trodde du var en sådan där som höll på med tjejer.
<maxjezy> skäms
<maxjezy> 500 W
<maxjezy> räcker det till SLI?
<maxjezy> hardcore gaming
<maxjezy> windows är skitbra btw
<maxjezy> bara jobbigt med det här genuine eller inte träsket
<realubot> maxjezy: Din dator har ju också i5?
<maxjezy> windows borde gå opensource och gratis
<realubot> En sämre i5 t.o.m.
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> min har i7
<maxjezy> 16 gb ram
<realubot> maxjezy: Din ja, men jag snackar om den du rekommenderade.
<maxjezy> geforce 550ti
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-xps-8300-mt-ci5-30-8gb-500-gt530-w7hp/product/5010615466
<maxjezy> well, tipsa om en sån som jag har istället då
<maxjezy> eller finns det en budget att hålla?
<realubot> 500W är kanske tveksamt om man ska ha SLI.
<maxjezy> spar pengarna och köp en fet dator sen istället är mitt råd
<maxjezy> min rekomendation var ett skämt btw
<realubot> maxjezy: Säg det till Krawlezt. Jag ska inte köpa dator.
<maxjezy> den färdigbyggda
<Krawlezt> Va?
<Krawlezt> Jag kom tillbaka nu
<realubot> maxjezy: 6000-65000 kr.
<realubot> Är hans budget.
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> bygg en fet jävla monstermaskin
<maxjezy> 5 st SSD diskar
<maxjezy> bästa grafiken och nyaste prollarna
<maxjezy> 3st 27" skärmar
<Krawlezt> För 6laxar? :)
<maxjezy> 1000W nät
<maxjezy> 65000 kr
<Krawlezt> 1gb fíber lina, en serverhall i källaren och 3st fruntimmer som städar och lagar mat åt mig kan vi styra också
<Krawlezt> Blir nog bra för 6000kr
<maxjezy> spar en månad till
<maxjezy> sen köp en vettig maskin
<realubot> maxjezy: *6000-6500 kr
<Krawlezt> Never! Har massor utav pengar att tjäna vid datorn.
<maxjezy> realubot, aha
<realubot> ;)
<maxjezy> _(
<maxjezy> :(
<realubot> Krawlezt: Eller sa du att max- budget var 65 000 kr
<realubot> ?
<Krawlezt> Nej :)
<Krawlezt> Du har rätt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det kanske finns pengar att tjäna på att köpa från England eller Tyskland.
<Silasle> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584737/2012-03-11
<realubot> Om momsen är lägre så tjänar du kanske några hundringar.
<Krawlezt> Ska köpa Norge, sälja till Finland. Köpa Finland och sälja till Sverige. Sen har jag pengar!
<realubot> Silasle: Moderkortet har inte stöd för SLI.
<Silasle> Behöver han det?
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-vostro-3550-ci3-22-4gb-320-156-w7p-silver/product/5010614614?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> den skulle jag köpt för de pengarna
<realubot> Silasle: Och chassit har inte plats för långa grafikkort.
<maxjezy> ett par nice hörlurar
<maxjezy> till den
<Silasle> realubot: Joho 320mm
<realubot> Är det långt?
<Silasle> Inte ens gtx 580 är över 300
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag behöver väl inte SLI? Eller jo, om man räknar i5'ans grafikkort sen det jag köper?
<Silasle> I5-ans räknas inte
<realubot> Silasle: Jo, det räcker nog.
<Krawlezt> Då behöver jag inte SLI?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej, jag tror inte du behöver det men CasperN tyckte att moderkortet skulle ha stöd för det.
<Krawlezt> Han tycker så mycket den mannen
<Silasle> SLI är typisk bra att ha grej som ingen kommer använda ;)
<realubot> Det skiljer ju bara 200 kr mellan Silasle moderkort och CasperN så varför inte ha stöd för SLI?
<realubot> Det är ju bra att ha om det skulle bli aktuellt i framtiden.
<realubot> Jo, men 200 kr? Till vilken nytta?
<Silasle> Sure, om pengarna finns
<realubot> Du tjänar ju in pengarna på att välja sämre minnen som kostar420 kr istället för 690 kr.
<realubot> Det plus moderkortet lägger du på grafikkortet.
<Silasle> Och chassipengarna
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1528132/2012-02-24 = Byta ut det jag har?
<realubot> Inet är den enda butiken som säljer det grafikkortet. Jag tycker alltid sådant är lurigt för det är svårt att veta kortet är överprissatt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Var fick du det ifrån?
<Krawlezt> realubot: En kompis, jag frågade han vad han tyckte och han tyckte jag skulle köra på det istället så jag kan lira HoN.
<Krawlezt> Förövrigt är det bamsefar
<Krawlezt> Nej, helt fel
<Krawlezt> bamsegrill*
<realubot> Krawlezt: Som CasperN sa. Prollen i5 2500 har fått bra betyg. Är det den AMD-processorn som konkurrerar med i5 2500?
<Krawlezt> Ingen aning..
<Silasle> realubot: Det billigaste gtx 560 som finns i sverige kan väl inte vara överprissatt :p
<realubot> Är bamsegrill samma som bamse-far?
<Krawlezt> Nej, tror inte det.
<realubot> Silasle: Fråga mig inte. Jag har inte koll på grafikkorten och det är därför jag gav honom rådet att vänta med grafikkort.
<Silasle> Krawlezt: Om du inte ska använda de inbyggda grafikkortet så finns det inget bättre än 2500k
<Silasle> realubot: Det är ett bra råd, för nya grafikkort är på väg ut nu
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> ytterligare en anledning att avvakta med grafikkort och kontrollera om Intel Graphics HD 3000 duger till HoN.
<Krawlezt> Byta processor och köpa grafikkort(?)
<realubot> Jag tror du ska hålla kvar vid prollen och moderkortet.
<realubot> Gör som du vill. Jag har sagt mitt.
<realubot> Här är mitt förslag: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584571/heyholetsgo
<Silasle> processorn är bra
<Krawlezt> Jag håller med faktiskt :)
<Silasle> Var budgeten 6500?
<Krawlezt> Ja
<realubot> Ev. byt ut hdd:n mot 120GB ssd:n som jag tipsade om förut.
<realubot> Silasle: Japp.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, fortfarande :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: :)
<Krawlezt> Känns bara onödigt, jag har tid när jag sitter på vid datorn (A)
<Silasle> Eller köpa nån liten ssd som cache
<realubot> Ev. byt till något sämre minnen och tjäna några hundringar om nu hastigheten inte är så viktig.
<Krawlezt> Det var ett bra pris på dom men 6GB hade jag klarat mig på :)
<Krawlezt> Eh, vi kör på det här realubot. Så slipper vi sitta och diskutera/leta delar och sådant :)
<Krawlezt> Blir nog bra
<realubot> En ruskig prisskillnad mellan olika minnen i 1600 MHz-klassen. Varför?
<realubot> Oj, olika storlek. :(
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> Tjena.
<Silasle> Hos tyska amazon kostar det ungefär samma
<realubot> Äsch. Du tjänar mindre än 300 kr på att byta ner dig i hastighet på minnena.
<realubot> Jag tycker det är peanuts.
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<Silasle> 300 på minnena, 300 på chassit, några kronor här och var blir ett vettigt grafikkort :)
<realubot> Det är mycket möjligt att det går att tjänanågra hundringar på en annan sv. webbutik.
<realubot> Webhallen eller Komplett.
<realubot> Jag vet inte men Inet brukar ligga bra i pris om man plockar ihop en dator.
<Krawlezt> Mjo :)
<realubot> Silasle: Jo, men tråkigt att köpa ett skitchassi för att tjäna några hundringar.
<Krawlezt> PÃ¥ komplett blev det dyrt :)
<Silasle> realubot: Bitfenix är inte så illa som det låter...
<realubot> Vänta med grafikkortet och spara till ett grafikkort på 1000-1500 kr i framtiden (om det behövs).
<realubot> Och om det inte behövs så spara till en vettig skärm istället för en skärm för 1000 kr.
<maxjezy> realubot, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/28162
<maxjezy> fattas det något?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag kommer klara mig på det där, helt klart.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har inte hållit dig till budget.
<maxjezy> realubot, 500 över budget
<realubot> 628 kr över budget.
<Krawlezt> Ska starta webbyrå, koda hemsidor som jag har lovat, lära mig lite mer programmering/webbutbeckling och ta hand om min förening. Bara det är cirka 3månader
<maxjezy> men hur mycket bättre dator är det inte?
<Silasle> maxjezy: Vad ska du med en i7?
<realubot> maxjezy: Moderkortet verkar skumt billigt.
<realubot> Men annars var det väl inte ett så dumt förslag, tycker jag.
<Silasle> Det är p67 och inte z68
<maxjezy> jag har ju fått i ett grafikkort iaf
<Silasle> Och har inte heller sli
<realubot> Silasle: Ja, men hur står det moderkortet sig jämfört med z68?
<Silasle> maxjezy: Jag fick in ett bättre ;)
<maxjezy> jag har 68
<Silasle> realubot: z68 har lite nya funktioner, p67 kan tex inte utnyttja grafikkortet
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag får också i ett grafikkort om jag spräcker budget med 628 kr eftersom jag nu ligger på 5 515 kr.
<Silasle> *i processorn
<maxjezy> Silasle, finns grafikkortet i 2600k?
<realubot> Då skiter sig hela idén med att använda grafikkretsen i prollen.
<maxjezy> i7
<Silasle> Och jag får in ett grafikkort utan att gå över budget ;)
<maxjezy> Silasle, haile!
<realubot> Frågan är om Intel Graphics HD 3000 duger för spel som HoN?
<realubot> Hon kräver ju inte särskilt mycket.
<maxjezy> vem är Hon?
<maxjezy> vad vill hon
<realubot> Heroes of ...
<maxjezy> nothing?
<realubot> Newearth?
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad det står för.
<maxjezy> new earth?
<maxjezy> new world order?
<maxjezy> heroes
<maxjezy> låter som något jag är med i
<maxjezy> svärd och häst
<realubot> Silasle: Du har ju slängt i ett riktigt skitchassi.
<Silasle> Vad är problemet med det?
<maxjezy> undrar jag med
<realubot> Det kan ni undra.
<realubot> Det får väl vara lite klass på chassit också.
<maxjezy> chassi är för nötter
<maxjezy> real men go nude
<realubot> Plast istället för plåt.
<maxjezy> realubot, ska han spela på cpu?
<maxjezy> då behöver han nog en fläkt
<realubot> Så här tycker vi om plast: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbMVrZfA9Gg
<maxjezy> realubot, varför har du inte tänkt på cpu flärre?
<realubot> Plast passar bara i leksaker.
<maxjezy> den kommer ju brinna om han spelar hon
<maxjezy> han spelar hon
<maxjezy> fatta ni?
 * maxjezy småler
<Silasle> Vad ska man med en extra cpufläkt till?
<realubot> Med bra ljud: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbMVrZfA9Gg
<maxjezy> de säger väl sig själv
<maxjezy> fläkten som följer med är ju kass
<realubot> Varför köpte du inte metall med en gång? Frågar frugan...
<Silasle> Nä, orginalfläkten duger fint om man inte överklockar
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför köpte du inte ett metallchassi med en gång? Plast passar bara i leksaker.
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> Silasle, det är ljug
<maxjezy> den är kass
<maxjezy> ska han sitta och nöte hon
<maxjezy> jag tror inte det kommer funka bra
<Silasle> Jag har själv en i5-2500k, den kyls fint, bara om man belastar på 100% länge som den blir högljudd, men fortfarande inte varm
<realubot> Krawlezt: Där ser du. Silasle har en Core i5 2500.
<realubot> DÃ¥ kan prollen inte vara fel.
<Silasle> :p
<maxjezy> jag tycker fortfarande inte man ska köpa en dator som kommer kännas 80 tal om 2 veckor
<Silasle> Vad känns 80-tal?
<maxjezy> ingen gpu
<realubot> maxjezy: Hahaha
<maxjezy> och inget party
<Silasle> Jag har ju en gtx 560
<maxjezy> får Krawlezt det av dig?
<Silasle> I mitt förslag, http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584737/2012-03-11 , själv har jag ett gtx 460
<maxjezy> gratis hårrdisk?
<maxjezy> how come
<Silasle> ?
<Silasle> 890:-
<maxjezy>  1TB Western Digital Caviar Green 0 kr 1 st  0 kr
<Silasle> Den vill jag också ha, hur lyckas du med det?
<maxjezy> jag öppna länken du gav
<Silasle> hos mig kostar den 890
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=28163
<maxjezy> är priset rätt då?
<maxjezy> slutsumman
<realubot> Var läser man bäst om hårdvara? Jag tycker inte att Sweclockers är så bra.
<Silasle> Nej
<maxjezy> så jag får rabatt på din varukorg?
<Silasle> Sweclockers är bra ;) Annars finns nordichardware, och utomlands tex anandatech
<Silasle> maxjezy: Tydligen, testa att öppna infon och kolla vad som står där
<maxjezy> ah, jag hade lagerpriser
<maxjezy> om man köper från lagret i göteborg
<Silasle> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584770/2012-03-11
<Silasle> realubot: Bättre chassie?
<maxjezy> cool
<maxjezy> ingen usb3?
<maxjezy> KAMPANJPRIS! OBS, VARIANTEN UTAN USB 3.0
<Silasle> Inte i portarna på framsidan
<realubot> Jag gillar inte Fractal Define R3
<realubot> Stort klumpigt och fult.
<realubot> Silasle: Budgeten!
<Silasle> Tycker det är rätt snyggt, iallafall i verkligheten
<Silasle> 165:- :(
<realubot> "Ett mystiskt syndrom dödar barn i Uganda och Sydsudan. Det går under benämningen ”nickar-sjukan” och inga botemedel finns att tillgå.
<realubot> "
<realubot> "I ett decenium har sjukdomen härjat, men nästan inga framsteg har gjorts för att bota sjukdomen. Nickar-sjukan drabbar uteslutande barn och ger symptom av okontrollerbara spasmryckningar tills den drabbade tynar bort och dör. Det skriver BBC."
<realubot> Var läser ni hårdvarunyheter?
<Silasle> sweclockers :p
<realubot> Silasle: Jag tycker inte det är tillräckligt bra.
<realubot> AnandTech kanske
<Silasle> Anandtech har nästan bara tester, men de är väldigt rejäla, och riktigt bra :)
<realubot> Silasle: Vad säger du om ett passivt kylt nätagg då?
<Silasle> Dyrt, eller?
<realubot> Ja.
<Silasle> Hur mycket mer kostar de?
<realubot> Silasle: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=436#rparams=l=s84784224
<realubot> Och svaga...
<realubot> Man får ge det dubbla.
<Silasle> Är väl mest om nån tänkt bygga en svindyr htpc som ska vara knäpptyst
<realubot> Jag är nyfiken på en helt passivt kyld dator.
<realubot> Så är knäpptyst. Det finns ju förutsättningar nu med ssd, högprestrande CPU:s med låg värmeytveckling, passivt kylt nätagg o.s.v.
<realubot> http://www.anandtech.com/show/3962/seasonic-x460fl-460w-fanless
<Silasle> Tja, jag tycker inte att det är värt dubbla priset
<Silasle> Man kan ju köra med "laptopnätagg" om man inte ska ha så krävande komponenter
<realubot> SÃ¥ ska sound level se ut: http://www.anandtech.com/show/3962/seasonic-x460fl-460w-fanless/7
<realubot> :D
<Silasle> :D
<realubot> Silasle: Även laptop-nätagg har väl en fläkt som surrar?
<Silasle> Har de väl inte?
<Silasle> Typ så: http://www.sweclockers.com/image/gallery/2011/02/04/Img_6186.jpg?t=original&k=f1582465
<Silasle> Tror de kallas pico-psu
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Hur många Watt är dom på då?
<realubot> 80W?
<realubot> 110W?
<realubot> Det är ju inget för en stationär dator i.s.f.
<realubot> madbear: Python 2.7.2+
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> På västfronten intet nytt
<MarcelUNilsson> hejsan , det händer lite då och då att mitt ljud låser sig, jag försöker döda alla processer med pulse audio och starta om men det funkar inte jag måste starta om datorn varje gång, vad gör jag?
<MarcelUNilsson> och jag har "alsa mixer" som ljudinställningar grejen, jag hade en annan innan (och på min xubuntu installation på min bärbara har jag den andra med) som känns bättre hur ändrar jag den?
<MarcelUNilsson> någon som har koll på ljudproblem i ubuntu?
<phnom> MarcelUNilsson: Kan det ha varit pavucontrol du använde innan?
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: kan det mycket väl ha varit, jag öppnar min laptop o kollar:D
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: för på laptoppen va det alsa innan  sen öppnade jag den en dag o det var den gamla
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: jag blev glad men fattar inte alls hur det gick till
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: nu degraderas ljudet sakta för att till slut hänga sig helt
<phnom> :/
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: på min stationära
<phnom> Jag brukar inte ha några problem med ljudet, kör alltid pulseaudio och allting bara funkar
<MarcelUNilsson> alsamixer?
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: alsamixer?
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: eller pvucontroll
<MarcelUNilsson> grejen
<phnom> båda och, oftast pavucontrol eftersom det är pulseaudios mixerprogram
<phnom> Använder amixer också
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: jag har installerat en massa ljudgrejer iof
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: kanske e onödigt
<phnom> Ptja, som sagt, har inte så bra koll på ljudgrejerna eftersom jag aldrig haft några större problem med det.
<MarcelUNilsson> hmmm tror det jag har på laptopen kan heta "gnome-control-center"
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: downloading
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: det är skönt att ha nån o bolla ideer med o fråga grejer iaf:D
<MarcelUNilsson> testar installera det nu
<phnom> Någon som har koll på sina HTTP-headers och TCP-segment? När man får en POST kan det hända att man får lite av datan i samma segment som sista \r\n?
<phnom> MarcelUNilsson: Jag gillar pavucontrol iaf, man får ju volymkontroll på app-nivå då.
<itmannen_online> Vilhelmina kyrka on air
<itmannen_online> Snart kaffe
<madbear> hahaha itmannen_online
<itmannen_online> Amen :)
<phnom> Ooo kaffe hade vart en bra idé
<madbear> jag micrade precis gårdagens
<itmannen_online> Usch
<madbear> har du testat? :P
<madbear> blir det inte för varmt är det lugnt
<itmannen_online> Nä. Och jag avstår gärna
<madbear> hihi
<madbear> som du förstår så e jag en så kallad hacker
<phnom> Det brukar funka, men jag är ingen finsmakare när det gäller kaffe heller :P
<itmannen_online> Rena rävgiftet
<phnom> Sålänge det är koffein i så brukar det gå ner.
<madbear> exakt
<madbear> så att man får ut dom där extra iq man behöver
<itmannen_online> Ser ut som jag ska få sockerkaka också
<madbear> din gottegris
<itmannen_online> Japp :)
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: installerade gnome-control-center och fick det att se ut som jag ville:D
<phnom> Wooo
<MarcelUNilsson> phnom: nu började den busa med att jag hör min mick själv såfort jag sätter på den
<itmannen_online> Ha de. Nu ska jag fika innan folket kommer
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på idag då
<phnom> Koda saker i blindo utan att ha möjlighet att testa det. Like a baws.
 * phnom skriver http-server
<Philip5> låter sådär-kul
<phnom> Det blir lite extra roligt när de färdigskrivna delarna som vi fått från Axis har lite spännande konventioner, ofta flera olika i samma fil. ^^
<denta> Tjena, tänkte sätta upp en syslog server. Vilken programvara är den bästa?
<Krawlezt> Debian
<Philip5> ubuntu så klart
<Philip5> fast det var nog inte frågan
<Philip5> denta: vad behöver eller vill du ha för funktioner?
<denta> Vill skicka loggar från en VPS och en pfsense router
<denta> Har en Debianbox som jag har tänkt att sätta upp syslog servern på
<denta> server*
<Krawlezt> Debian helt klart
<denta> Har kollat lite på syslog-ng, något att ha ?
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> tänkte säga den om det bara är att samla loggar från olika burkar
<denta> mm, precis det den ska göra
<Philip5> tänkte annars om du var ute efter något som cactus eller nagios
<denta> xD
<Philip5> cacti menar jag...
<Krawlezt> Haha cactus :)
<Krawlezt> Helvettet närmar sig..
<MarcelUNilsson> någon som har koll på varför mitt ljud funkar bra vid start sen efter ett tag blir "brusigt" för att sedan hänga sig helt?
<MarcelUNilsson> i xubuntu 11.10
<Krawlezt> MarcelUNilsson: Vad har du för ljudkort?
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: hur kollar jag ?:D
<Krawlezt> Eh, finns något terminal kommando.. Sec!
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: har det inte i huvet
<Krawlezt> lscpi eller vad det heter, ska googla på det
<salmiak> lspci
<salmiak> skulle jag tro. för att lista var för pci saker man har?
<Krawlezt> sudo lspci -v
<Krawlezt> salmiak, Exakt
<MarcelUNilsson> http://pastebin.com/hLuJ6HPR
<Krawlezt> Hm, MarcelUNilsson: Har du uppgraderat/uppdaterat allting
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: det tror jag
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: hurså?
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get upgrade - sudo apt-get update
<Krawlezt> Skriv det, om det inte händer någonting så har jag ingen aning.
<Krawlezt> Ditt kort kanske inte fungerar i Xubuntu.
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: på samma rad eller separat?
<Krawlezt> Separat
<Krawlezt> Börja med upgrade
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: gissade det:D
<MarcelUNilsson> nu e jag klar
<Krawlezt> :)
<MarcelUNilsson> gör jag nu?
<arand> Eh, börja med update...
<Krawlezt> MarcelUNilsson: Har du kört update?
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: kört allt 2 ggr:D
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: like a boss
<Krawlezt> Hm..
 * Krawlezt tänker 
<arand> Om du kör "pulseaudio -k" medans det har hängt sig, ohänger det sig då?
<Krawlezt> Formatera, helt klart
<denta> MarcelUnilsson Testa installera alsa mixer istället
<arand> Är inte alsamixer inne som default i xubu?
<MarcelUNilsson> arand: funka inte
<phnom> Krawlezt: wtf? Man börjar ju med update...
<salmiak> om man kör -k "Kill  an  already  running PulseAudio daemon" startar den om sig då eller stänger man av pulsaudio?
<Krawlezt> Man börjar med upgrade phnom?
<denta> arand Tror inte det
<Krawlezt> Låter väl smartast att upgradera sen uppdatera det man har uppgraderat
<MarcelUNilsson> denta: jag var tvungen att installera pulse volymkontroll för att mitt headset skulle fungera:S
<arand> salmiak: Om man inte ställer in konfig speciellt startar den om
<salmiak> ok
<arand> Krawlezt: Nej
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: jag har redan formaterat en gång idag
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: ingen skillnad:S
<denta> Krawlezt Varför skulle en formatering hjälpa ?
<arand> Krawlezt: update uppdaterar paketlistor, upgrade uppgraderar utefter dina nuvarande paketlistor
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: måste va nått med ljudkortet då jag kör samma mjukvara på min laptop o där fungerar det nra
<phnom> Krawlezt: update = uppdatera paketlistorna så pakethanteraren vet vilka paket som är nya. upgrade = Ladda ner och installera.
<Krawlezt> MarcelUNilsson: Inte så smart att formatera tillbaka till X :)
<Krawlezt> denta: Formaterar han till Ubuntu så är jag säker på att det fungerar
<arand> MarcelUNilsson: Jo, kan vara värt att leta run på google efter "nvidia sound card *modell* ubuntu" och see om det finns några förslag
<Krawlezt> Ahaja, där lärde jag mig något nytt.
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: men vill ju ha Xubuntu, vill inte ha unity eller gnome 3 buhuhuhu
<denta> Eller så försöker vi hjälpa honom utan att formatera och komma med dumma lösningar som "Ehh formatera till ubuntu / Windows"
<Krawlezt> MarcelUNilsson: Gnome2? Debian <3
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: jag vet att du vill det:P men kommer säkert nytt krångel med det:D
<Krawlezt> Nejdå :)
<MarcelUNilsson> denta: jag gillar din ide!
<denta> MarcelUNilsson Släng upp på pastebin vad du får när du skriver dmesg | grep firmware
<MarcelUNilsson> är det detta jag som är namnet på kortet? nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio
<MarcelUNilsson> denta: ok
<phnom> MarcelUNilsson: Det är för ljud via HDMI
<salmiak> jajustja man kan få ut ljud via grafikkortet också ja....borde man ju kunna stänga av om man aldrig använder
<MarcelUNilsson> denta: inget händer när jag skriver det:P
<Krawlezt> sudo förre
<denta> Hmm märkligt
<MarcelUNilsson> btw jag får mitt ljud i ett usb-headset!
<Krawlezt> Titta, han har ljud. Case closed!
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: nej...
<Krawlezt> Aha, du vill ha ljud från högtalare också..
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: nope
<Krawlezt> Nehepp?
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: jag bara menade att det kanske e smart att jag säger att jag får mitt ljud genom usb
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: inte dirr från ljudkortet
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: det fungerar inte dock
<salmiak> oh.
<salmiak> om man bara vill ha ljud via usb-sladd så behöver man väl strängt taget inget ljudkort alls eller? borde väl skötas helt av mjukvara?
<MarcelUNilsson> salmiak: tror det ja
<MarcelUNilsson> nu har allt hängt så det går inte att komma åt ljudkontroller eller nått
<MarcelUNilsson> denta: det skulle komma textdirr i terminalen va?
<MarcelUNilsson> gick in i taskmanager och ser att där e typ 15 st: "pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog" öppna
<MarcelUNilsson> kan ha med det att göra?
<salmiak> 15 pulseaudio igång samtidigt? ohh.... chorus :-D
<arand> gör "sudo alsa force-reload" någon skillnad?
<Krawlezt> Han lämnade..
<arand> gör "sudo alsa force-reload" någon skillnad?
<MarcelUNilsson> starta om och det funkade i ett par sek:P
<MarcelUNilsson> arand: ska testa
 * Krawlezt hälsar på realubot 
<MarcelUNilsson> arand: ska jag posta vad som händer?
<arand> Kan vara interessant om det är något felmeddelende, är inte så haj på att dechiffrera ljud själv dock...
<MarcelUNilsson> http://pastebin.com/NqLWDXVa
<MarcelUNilsson> arand: det hjälpte dock inte
<arand> Hmm, ser ju normalt ut.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hej hej.
<realubot> Det var roligt att bygga dator igår natt.
 * realubot gillar att plocka delar till dator. :)
<Krawlezt> Mjo, dock har jag fått lite kritik på minnen realubot :)
<Krawlezt> Det är tydligen "CL" minnen.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Alla minnen är CL?
<Krawlezt> Är det så?
<realubot> Men med olika siffror.
<Krawlezt> Fick kommentar av en kompis "CL minnen :("
<realubot> CL4. CL5 o.s.v.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad menade han med det då? Kan han utveckla kritiken?
<Krawlezt> Ska fråga
<realubot> Mm.
<Krawlezt> Han: CL11 minnen :( - Jag: Vad är det för fel på dom? :( - Han: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_latency
<MarcelUNilsson> såfort jag unpluggade headsetet funka det med ett annat headset...
<Krawlezt> realubot: nu skrev han: Det hade hög CL :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Han menar att det är hög CL så att det tar längre tid att skicka signaler.
<MarcelUNilsson> ok, läste i nån tråd att det kunde ha att göra med att headsetet var inkopplat i ett usbhub (mitt tangentbord) så jag testade koppla in det i datorn och starta om. det funkar direkt men vi får se om det blir samma problem
<MarcelUNilsson> tack så jättemycket för försök till hjälp! <3
<MarcelUNilsson> någon som vet huruvida hårdvarustödet blir bättre i 12.04?
<arand> Ny kernel är ju alltid bättre, kan ju prova med mainline builds, borde ge en fingervisning om något förändrats
<arand> !mainline
<ubot2`> Factoid 'mainline' not found
<arand> :(
<arand> Använd "/msg ubottu !mainline-#ubuntu-se" i IRC för info om mainline
<arand> Försöker ta reda på varför inte ubot2 klarar av factoiden
<MarcelUNilsson> så alla vet! nu funkar det
<MarcelUNilsson> bara bytade usb till en som va dirr i datorn
<MarcelUNilsson> konstigt att jag ska behöva det väl?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, hög CL kan man diskutera.
<realubot> Vad säger kanalen, har CL på RAM-minnen någon praktisk betydelse? Vad är viktigast, låg CL eller hög klockfrekvens MHz?
<Krawlezt> !Krawlezt
<ubot2`> Factoid 'Krawlezt' not found
<Krawlezt> Jävlar skit, mitt domännamn jag har tänkt att köpa finns redan i flera varianter. Ett ägs utav ett hoosting företag..
<realubot> Krawlezt: Skaffa ett annat då. Så stor skillnad gör inte domännamn. Hur bra ör loopia eller binero egentligen
<realubot> ?
<realubot> *är
<Krawlezt> Binero är bäst, dock dyrast.
<Krawlezt> Loopia är bra också.
<Krawlezt> One. com är bra men billigast :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nja, Binero är billigare än Loopia på webbhotell.
<realubot> Så har det varit några år i.a.f. Hur det är just nu vet jag inte.
<Krawlezt> Okej, visste inte det.
<realubot> Jag tror Loopia tar 89 kr/månad och Binero 69 kr/månad.
<realubot> Dessutom är det enklare att säga upp ett abonnemang hos Binero.
<realubot> PÃ¥ gott och ont, kanske.
<Krawlezt> Webbhotell Small (3 GB) - 12 månader + Årlig domänavgift (.eu) = 354kr @ one.com
<realubot> Jämför webbhotell i IDGs webbhotellundersökning från 2010.
<realubot> Jag tror inte dom gjorde någon undersökning 2011.
<Krawlezt> Ska kika vart jag får bäst pris bland dom 3
<Krawlezt> realubot: 1 358,00 kr på loopia :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.309237/sveriges-basta-webbhotell---fjolarets-favorit-slar-till-igen
<phnom> Man kan ju ta en VPS annars, mycket mer frihet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det handlar ju inte bara om pris utan om kvalité också.
<realubot> phnom: Mm.
<realubot> Virtual Private Sever.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mjo sant men sån stor kvalité's skillnad är det inte mellan dom.
<realubot> *Server
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det skiljer ju i hur mycket trafik dom tillåter o.s.v.
<phnom> http://linode.com :)
<Krawlezt> Ja, sant. Men jag behöver MAX 3GB.
<Krawlezt> 950,00 SEK hos Binero
<Krawlezt> 1.039,00 SEK med domän
<realubot> Vad säger kanalen om CL då? Hur viktigt är det?
<Krawlezt> Tror det är bra minnen realubot
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det handlar ju inte bara om CL för CL hos 2133 MHz minnen går inte att jämföra med CL hos 1600 MHz-minnen: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_latency
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAS_latency#Memory_timing_examples
<realubot> DDR == Double Data Rate
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<Krawlezt> Eh skitsamma det blir bra det här
<Krawlezt> Om några dagar så har jag den troligen hemma );
<realubot> Leveranstiden är bara två dagar eller något om dom har allt i lager.
<realubot> Kimmen: Har du länken till bygget?
<realubot> Kimmen: Nej. Fel.
<haffe> Hallå.
<haffe> Rådger ni om hårdvara?
<phnom> Hmm, någon som har koll på githooks? Skulle behöva ta bort en mapp när man deletar en branch med git push origin :branchname
<realubot> haffe: Ja, typ.
<realubot> Och frågar om CL har större betydelse än MHz för RAM-minnenas funktion.
<realubot> Utan att få svar...
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5  hur är det
<Philip5> bara bra. sitter och eftersvettas lite av en löparrunda jag precis tagit
<swecarp> hmmm du är mer aktiv en vad jag är  vaknade kl 13,00 till ett dukat mat bord kände mig helt slut i morses så jag tog en extra sovmorgon
<Philip5> låter iof inte helt fel
<swecarp> Philip5,  kan du hjälpa mig med en sak kan inte bestämma vad jag skall översätta Alignment till det betyder ju att räta upp något men vill ha en bra översättning
<swecarp> det är när man skall passa i hop bilderna i hrd
<Philip5> bra fråga vad som är bäst i sammanhanget
<Philip5> rikta eller inrikta, eller något i stil med det
<Fogge> justera?
<Philip5> för mig är det inte synonymt med justera i det här fallet
<Fogge> inrikta är "rätt" men obekvämt
<swecarp> justera blir en bra
<Philip5> ja
<swecarp> gogel översättningen är lite variabel i frågan så jag får jobba på det
<spacebug-> answers.com ger "placering, uppställning, inriktning"
<Philip5> swecarp: gimp har väl också det som verktyg. kanske kan kolla vad det översatts till där
<Philip5> då blir det mer enhetligt mellan bildprogram
<swecarp> bra försklag Philip5
<Philip5> kanske finns något sådant i digikam också
<realubot> Hur påverkar det trafiken till en server om man skickar upp ett paket (obetydlig komprimering) med 100 filer jämfört med att skicka upp filerna en och en?
<realubot> Kommer det att göra stor skillnad i datatrafik?
<spacebug-> med ftp kommer du få mer trafik om du kör en och en
<spacebug-> pga alla frågor/svar för varje fil
<Peyam> I have a T: R^2 to R^2
<Peyam> I calculate the egenvalues and I need to find a base for T so image in R^2 become a diagonal mtrix?
<swecarp> ok nu lämnar jag en stund
<Philip5> swecarp: vi börjar bli vana med att du sviker med jämna mellanrum ;)
<realubot> Svikare!
<realubot> Ta honom!
<realubot> Formatera hans hårddisk med NTFS som straff!
 * Krawlezt hoppar på swecarp och binder fast honom i stolen
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det är väl inget straff? =)
<Krawlezt> Men man ska väl ha FAT32 om man ska formatera till Linux?
<realubot> Krawlezt: NTFS är ju Windows filsystem.
<swecarp> ok jag stannar då pallar inte trycker i från alla mobbare i kanalen :-)
<realubot> Linux kör ju med ext3, ext4 eller btrfs.
<realubot> swecarp: Tur för dig.
<swecarp> går att köra in linux på fat 32 och NTFS
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> swecarp: Vet inte men FAT32 har ju USB-minnen som man lägger Ubuntu Live på så...
<swecarp> satt med min översättning men kände att jag inte hadde ispiration till att göra det
<Krawlezt> Ska ha min USB sticka (FAT32) med Kubuntu 11.10 rakt in i min nya dator senare!
<haffe> Rakt upp och rakt in.
<realubot> swecarp: Om man formaterar t.ex. partition sdc1 med FAT32 så går det ju att lägga Ubuntu Live på ett bootbart USB.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det blir nog bra det.
<realubot> Det är kul att välja delar till dator. Jag borde ha datorbyggande som jobb.
<Peyam> haffe
<Peyam> en matte fråga
<Peyam> haffe: http://www.math.kth.se/math/GRU/TENTOR.pdf/5B1146.pdf/SF1624.20120109.Svar.pdf
<Peyam> fråga 3c
<Krawlezt> Matte på KTH? Oherregud..
<realubot> Jag ska börja bygga lyxdatorer till rika knösar. Ta ett rejält överpris och erbjuda Windows OCH Ubuntu som operativsystem.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Gör det.
<Philip5> fast ubuntu körs ju inte direkt på fat32 med livecdn för det är ju bara filerna som ligger där men den mountas ju en squashfs- fil som inte är fat32
<realubot> Philip5: Mm, misstänkte faktiskt att det var någonting sådant.
<Philip5> är lite som att säga att en iso är fat32 för att den ligger på en fat32-partition
<Peyam> haffe:  rär au+bu=0 man löser ?
<Peyam> men vf säger man bas til en linje?
 * realubot inser att han har glömt allt vad linjär algebra heter när han försöker lösa Peyams uppgift.
<realubot> Jag behöver riva av 1-3 år heltidsstudier i matematik på universitet.
<realubot> Eller så skiter jag i det och satsar på IT istället.
<swecarp> fattar inget av Peyam s  matte
<Krawlezt> Jag vågade inte ens kolla :(
<swecarp> realubot,  satsa på IT
<Peyam> sorry. jag vet att haffe  är bra på matte och de på mattekanalen är inte särksilt duktiga på det här
<realubot> swecarp: Ja, det är nog ett riktigt val. Jag får överlåta matematiken till ryssarna, kineserna. pakistanierna och...
<realubot> Jag tycker att matematik är skithäftigt men att försörja sig på det...
<swecarp> va en matte kanal som inte kan hjälpa dig det vore som om denna kanal inte kunde Linux men är ena jävlar på windows
<realubot> Mm.
<Krawlezt> Det är inget fel på Windows, kom ihåg det!
<Peyam> swecarp:  Haffe är nog en av de bästa där på linjäralgebra.
<realubot> Rika knösar behöver ingen hjälp med att bygga dator. Rika knösar köper Mac.
<haffe> Prata inte om windows.
<swecarp> nej det är det inte Krawlezt
<realubot> !windows
<ubot2`> Diskussioner kring Windows och andra programvaror från Microsoft hänvisas till ##windows . För att köra Windowsapplikationer i Ubuntu används !wine .
<haffe> Jag försökte flytta en windowsinstallation mellan två datorer igår.
<Peyam> haffe:  lust o kolla på min uppgift?
<swecarp> Peyam,  ok jag förstår
<haffe> Peyam: Vad är det för problem?
<Peyam> http://www.math.kth.se/math/GRU/TENTOR.pdf/5B1146.pdf/SF1624.20120109.Svar.pdf
<Peyam> både svar och lösning finns där på 3c
<Peyam> kan du förklara det fö rmig?
<haffe> Vad är det du inte förstår?
<Krawlezt> KTH hade säkerhetsbrister på sin hemsida förr, dom var bra :(
<haffe> Hur man tar fram egenvärden?
<realubot> Jag är väldigt glad över att jag bytte till Linux. Det känns som om det är det bästa valet jag har gjort i IT-sammanhang.
<Peyam> haffe 3c
<realubot> Krawlezt: NASA hade säkerhetsbriser på sin hemsida förr.
<Peyam> haffe:  jag förstår inte. har en linje en bas? och hur bestämmer man basen för E1 och E4?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du inte lyssnat på radiodokumentären om Fraggelberget?
<swecarp> realubot,  jag känner samma trots allt man har hör tidigare så funkar en nyinstalation lättare på linux an på win
<realubot> Här har ni något att lyssna på om ni inte har något annat att göra: https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=2519&artikel=2447808
<realubot> "Ett par månader senare har man lyckats ta sig in hos den amerikanska rymdstyrelsen NASA och det amerikanska flygvapnet. På berörda myndigheter i USA slår det ner som en bomb och inom kort är jakten i full gång hos FBI och hos Rikskriminalens IT-brottsrotel i Stockholm."
<swecarp> realubot,  jag krashade min win instalation ett par gånger och varje gång så var jag tvungen att ta bort mitt wifi kort för att senare instalera det men i linux så instalerades det vid direkt
<Peyam_> flåt
<Peyam_> disconnet
<Peyam_> haffe:  har du ngn tips?
<realubot> swecarp: Ja, det finns en del sådana skumma problem i Windows faktiskt.
<realubot> swecarp: Vissa moderkort kräver drivrutiner för att fungera bra med Windows medan Linux hanterar moderkortet out of box.
<realubot> Det är ju olika men Windows är definitivt inte problemfritt när man installerar det på en dator som inte har Windows förinstallerat.
<realubot> Det är väl just det att eftersom Windows följer med så har tillverkaren sett till att Windows har allt det behöver för att fungera med hårdvaran.
<Peyam> realubot:  även om man ominstallerar skiten?
<swecarp> realubot,  när jag skall skaffa ny dator så kommer jag att fråga dig om ett läploig bygge men det kommer att ta ett tag innan det sker
<realubot> Det går ju att få till det så i Ubuntu också om man bara väljer hårdvara som garanterat fungerar med Linux.
<haffe> Fantastiskt tålamod.
<realubot> swecarp: Jag är ingen expert på att bygga datorer. Absolut inte, men jag har allt lärt mig lite om att bygga dator undan för undan...
<realubot> swecarp: Fråga gärna. Något kan jag säkert hjälpa till med om jag bara har tid.
<swecarp> realubot,  jag behöver någon att bolla ideer med
<Peyam> haffe: Förstår du lösningen?
<realubot> swecarp: Mm, det är aldrig fel. Det är egentligen ganska enkelt att bygga en dator. Det är bara det att man behöver sätta sig in i saker, bolla ideér med någon/några och undan för undan närma sig ett bra "paket" med delar.
<Peyam> jag tror att man löser det genom au+bu=0 och då får man a,b=0 och egenvektorerna är oberoende vilket ger vår sökta bas
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan ju fråga om ditt bygge i ##hardware.
<Krawlezt> Svensk kanal? Me no speak english
<haffe> Peyam: Jag skulle inte ha löst det så.
<realubot> För att få lite fler synpunkter på bygget.
<Peyam> haffe:  berätta. fastnat på det länge
<haffe> Jag skulle ha konstaterat att egenvektorerna är linjärt obereoende så de är en bas för rummet.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Då frågar jag åt dig. Har du kvar länken till delarna jag plockade ihop på Inet?
<haffe> Därefter använder man basbytesformeln.
<Krawlezt> Sec
<Peyam> ja precis. genom att sätta a*förstaegenvektoren+b*andraegenvektoren=0 och då får man a,b=0 båda
<Peyam> basbytesformeln?
<haffe> Ja.
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584571/heyholetsgo realubot
<haffe> Du vet f=eT
<swecarp> itmannen,  välkommen
<itmannen> Sådär. Då var hemma på hemmaplan ett tag igen.
<itmannen> swecarp@  Tackar. Öäget ?
<swecarp> hyfsat är trött itmannen
<itmannen> *läget
<itmannen> swecarp <<  Ok. Mycket arbete med translate förmodar jag.
<Peyam> jag gjorde det här för 3 år sen. haffe
<swecarp> itmannen,  nej men jag har så långa arbetsdagar upp 5,15  hemma vid 17,00
<itmannen> Jag håller på att migrera mer och mer till 12.04 som min default
<swecarp> itmannen,  har du kollat på kubuntun
<Peyam> haffe:  vf är egenvektorn (-1,1) men blir (1,-1) i basen?
<itmannen> swecarp <<  Ok. Låter tungt. Men bar att du gör det så slippper jag :)
<Peyam> itmannen:  har 12.04 kommit än?
<itmannen> swecarp <<  Nä jag har faktiskt aldrig kollat det
<itmannen> Peyam <<  Beta 1
<haffe> Peyam: Det beror på.
<haffe> Om v är en egenvektor så är -v också en egenvektor.
<swecarp> itmannen,  om det går som planerat så kanske jag paserar dina hemma trakter i sommar
<itmannen> swecarp <<  Trevligt. Då måste du höra av dig
<Peyam> haffe:  ja precis. hur funkar basbytesformeln?
<haffe> A=SDS^(-1)
<haffe> SÃ¥ D=S^(-1)AS
<haffe> Där S är basen av egenvektorer.
<haffe> Så du behöver bara skriva upp matrisen med egenvektorerna, beräkna inversen, multiplicera från vänster och höger, se glad ut.
<arand> Peyam: Lösningen där ser helt snurrig ut i mina ögon.. typ 3 steg som bara är undanmanövrer o_O
<arand> Eller, ah, nej nu ser jag, fel av mig
 * arand blir helt bortkollrad av subtraktion
<realubot> Krawlezt: Min engelska är ganska rostig den med, märker jag.
<Krawlezt> Hehe :)
<MrMind> någon här inne som har erfaranhet av att bygga wordpress plugins?
<MrMind> har ett litet problem jag skulle behöva ha hjälp med i så fall
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<itmannen> I 11.10 och 12.04 är som bekant "Users and groups" borttaget. Nu har jag hittat lösning för att få tillbaka det. "gnome-system-tools" i synaptic.
<Whiskey> någon som är bra på bassh trap?
<Philip5> swecarp: danke schön
<Philip5> itmannen: varför är det borttaget???
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Ingen aning
<Philip5> itmannen: eller är det så att man har en automatisk login med bara en användare som standard?
<itmannen> Philip5 <<  Så är det nog
<Philip5> låter lite så där användarvänligt men kasta massa säkerhet i sjön
<Philip5> ok att det ska gå att välja men jag kan tycka att det inte borde vara standard
<Philip5> hoppas inte kubuntu gör så även om man kan välja det sedan länge
 * CasperN kryddar till vardagen och byter nu till zsh!
<CasperN> done...
<CasperN> det gick fort
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad säger dom?
<Krawlezt> CasperN: zsh? Vad är detta? :)
<realubot> Dom säger att vi ska köra på 1600 MHz-minnen med lägre CL eftersom du inte vinner något på att ha 2133 MHz-minnen om du inte ska överklocka. Dessutom säger dom att kylflänsarna på 2133 MHz-minnen kan vara ivägen om du ska sätta på en CPU-kylare i framtiden. 1600-minnen har inte lika ofta kylflänsar som 213 MHz-minnen.
<realubot> Så dom tycker vi ska välja 1600 MHz-minnen med CL6/7 istället för 2133 MHz-minnen med CL11 som vi har nu.
<K350> någon som använder/använt mutt här
<CasperN> Krawlezt: z shell
<Krawlezt> Aha
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> swecarp: testar du dina nya övesättningar i kdenlive också?
<CasperN> T-15 minutes, moussaka!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dessuom så säger dom att Intels moderkort har bättre stöd i Linux och rekommenderar därför ett annat moderkort.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du får göra som du vill, jag litar på dig :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom säger också att du inte kommer att ha använding för SLI så det argumentet ger dom inget för. Det ligger något i det.
<Krawlezt> Jag tror inte heller det faktiskt
<Krawlezt> Som jag sa, du får välja exakt vilka delar du vill för jag litar på dig men bara du väljer bra delar :D
<Krawlezt> realubot: 6o
<Krawlezt> 6000kr, helst inte ens mer men 6500kr är verkligen max.
<swecarp> Philip5,  har inte testat dom
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur som helst. Dom är nöjda med CPU:n.
<Krawlezt> Vad bra
<realubot> Och RAM-minnessnacket köper jag. Dom har nog rätt där.
<realubot> Så moderkortet är den stora frågan.
<realubot> Kan kanalen bekräfta att Intels moderkort går bättre ihop med Linux än t.ex. Gigabytes?
<Peyam> vad är det för skillnad på 11.10 och 12.04?
<Peyam> nya stora nyheter förutom att det är nyaste?
<Philip5> swecarp: ok för du kan göra om din .po till .mo så kan du nog byta ut den filen i kdenlive och testa din översättning istället för den som kommer med kdenlivepaketet
<swecarp> ok
<Peyam> realubot:  jag kör med intels och nej den e kass
<realubot> Peyam: Hur är den kass då?
<realubot> Peyam: HUD
<realubot> Peyam: Är väl en stor skillnad?
<realubot> Om den kommer i 12.04.
<Peyam> jag kör inte ubuntu. lyckades aldrig köra hdmi. så det var nog en stor misnöje
<Peyam> fast jag vet ej om det beror på det
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom påstår att du har bättre stöd för Ethernet i ett Intel-moderkort än i ett Gigabyte men men...
<Krawlezt> Jag har ingen aning faktiskt..
<realubot> Jag vet inte heller.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom föreslår ett moderkort som har formfaktor mATX och som har en PCIe iställer för två och som ligger på plats 400+ på prisjakts lista över populära moderkort. :S
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad jag ska tro om det rådet.
<realubot> Jag hade hållit kvar vid vårt moderkort men men...
<Krawlezt> realubot: Gör det då?
<Krawlezt> x_link: Har du koll på datordelar?
<x_link> Beror på vad du vill veta.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Inte slagit ihop något paket än?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1584587/deedee
<realubot> Jag har bytt ut RAM-minnet.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, men realubot frågade snubbarna i ##hardware och nu håller han på och mixtrar igen
<x_link> Vad är det du ska fråga där?
<x_link> Är ju bara att sätta ihop något efter behov.
<x_link> Behöver du hjälp med någon del så kan du säga till mig om du vill.
<x_link> Hade bytt chassit till http://www.inet.se/produkt/6901316/fractal-design-define-r3-usb-3-0-svart-140mm-flakt
<realubot> x_link: Dom föreslår ett Intel-moderkort istället för ett Gigabyte-moderkort eftersom dom säger att Intels moderkort har bättre stöd för framförallt Ethernet i Linux.
<Krawlezt> x_link:  Kan kanalen bekräfta att Intels moderkort går bättre ihop med Linux än t.ex. Gigabytes?
<realubot> x_link: Jag gillar inte det chassit. Stort och klumpigt.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Jag har kört med Gigabyte och har fungerat hur bra som helst.
<realubot> Och fult.
<x_link> realubot: Har du sett det du har föreslått irl?
<realubot> x_link: Svar ja.
<x_link> Okej.
<x_link> Jag hade tagit det före det chassit alla dagar i veckan.
<realubot> x_link: Nej. Jag har inte sett Corsair IRL men jag har sett Define R3.
<realubot> Och Define R3 gillar jag inte.
<x_link> Var Corsair jag menade.
<realubot> Corsair har jag inte sett IRL.
<realubot> x_link: Litar du inte på folket i ##hardware?
<realubot> Eller varför är det fel att fråga där?
<realubot> Det här då? https://www.inet.se/produkt/6901568/antec-one-gaming
<x_link> Vem har sagt att det är fel att fråga där?
<realubot> x_link: Du undrade ju vad han/jag skulle fråga där.
<x_link> realubot: Jag gillar inte sådana chassin, massa hål överallt och släpper ut en massa ljud.
<realubot> Och så sa du till honom att fråga dig.
<realubot> Det enda som är bra med Define R3 är att det är ljudisolerat.
<x_link> realubot: 1) Frågade vad det var för fråga han frågade där.
<realubot> Designen på R43 ger jag inte ett skit för.
<realubot> *R3
<x_link> 2) sa att om han hade någon fråga så kunde han fråga.
<realubot> Den som ska vara så snygg enligt många.
<realubot> x_link: Jag frågde åt honom i ##hrdware och jag bad om synpunkter på hela paketet.
<x_link> Hårddiskdämpning, vilket är nice. Hårddiskarna skitter på ett bra sätt.
<x_link> realubot: Alright.
<realubot> Dom föreslog biligare RAM-minnen med högre CL och lägre MHz så det har jag bytt ut.
<realubot> Och dom föreslog ett Intel moderkort eftersom dom påstår att Linux fungerar bättre med Intels Ethernet.
<realubot> Ok, så här då: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586224/joey
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586224/joey
<realubot> Define R3 in.
<realubot> x_link: Den stora frågan är moderkortet.
<x_link> Jag har kört med Gigabyte helt utan problem.
<K350> hru gör jag min favorit textläges editor till standardeditor i textläget?
<x_link> 8GB RAM för 439:-, lite svårare att hitta märktbart billigare RAM enligt mig.
<Krawlezt> Titta, man fick en fläkt med när man köpte den!
<x_link> Menmen....kör på det ni vill.
<realubot> x_link: Mm, jag tror jag struntar i deras råd om Intel på moderkortet. Jag tycker det känns skumt att välha ett mATX med färre portar m.m. som ligger på plats 400+ på Prisjakts list jämfört med det här som ligger i toppen.
<realubot> *välja
<realubot> x_link: Vad föreslår du istället på RAM:et då?
<x_link> Jag vet att Intel fungerar bra med Linux, men jag personligen (även många andra) har inte haft problem med det.
<realubot> Det är 1600 MHz utan kylfläns. Det var det jag gick mest på.
<x_link> realubot: Sa bara det du skrev om folket i #Hardware, att han skulle köpa billigare RAM.
<realubot> x_link: Ok, ok.
<x_link> 8GB för 439:- är ingenting.
<Krawlezt> Låter extremt lite i min öron
<realubot> Jag hade bytt (ev. kompletterat) hdd:n med en ssd disk på 60-120GB.
<Krawlezt> Nej realubot, fortfarande! :)
<realubot> Det har du råd med utan att slå i taket på budgeten på 6 500 kr.
<Krawlezt> Vad kostar en SSD på 200GB?
<realubot> Ev. skiter du i det och lägger pengarna på en skärm i framtiden. 24" TN/ISP för 1500-2500 kr eller något.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dt är dyrt.
<Krawlezt> Exakt, om du inte vill ändra moderkortet så är vi klara
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det beror ju på vad det är för ssd men det går säkert på 1500-2000 kr om du vill ha en vettig.
<Krawlezt> DÃ¥ vill jag inte ha en vettig :)
<Krawlezt> Men realubot, vad är det du funderar över på moderkortet?
<x_link> Krawlezt: Jag hade inte köpt den hårddisken som du valt till paketet iaf.
<realubot> I ##hardware påstår dom att man inte har använding för 2133 MHz RAM eftersom Sandy Bridge inte fixar det ändå...
<x_link> Hade lagtt ill 150-250:- och fått en 1TB disk åtminstone.
<Krawlezt> Är det så billigt?
<Krawlezt> 200kr för 500GB till?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag funderar framförallt om det fungerar bra med Linux så det inte uppstår strul där.
<x_link> http://www.inet.se/produkt/4304016/1tb-western-digital-caviar-green
<realubot> Moderkortet, alltså.
<Krawlezt> Det var som fan x_link
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker att du ska: 1. Göra som x_link säger och ta en 1TB hdd eller 2. Köra på en 60GB SSD som systemdisk vid sidan av hdd:n.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Var det jag sa igår eller förrigår men du lyssnade inte på mig =)
<Krawlezt> 890 kr kr för 1TB och 693 kr för 500GB.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Ja, inget värde med 500GB.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kör på en TB då :)
<Krawlezt> Fan, trodde den skulle gå runt 1300kr.
<x_link> Lägger du till ytterligare 150:- för du 2TB.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag byter till en 1TB vanlig hdd på 7200 rpm?
<x_link> För/får
<x_link> Dags att jobba lite nu. good luck.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej, din 500GB hdd är ett dåligt val men det var när vi smekte gränsen på 6500 kr som den disken kom till.
<realubot> Det är inte ett prisvärt köp sett till GB/kr.
<realubot> x_link: Det är söndag x_link. Gud vill att du vilar på söndagar.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Gör så!
<Krawlezt> Det är lätt värt
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586249/marky
<x_link> realubot: =)
<realubot> Tog en Samsung. Dom har jag hört gott om.
<Krawlezt> Ta den som x_link visade?
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/4304016/1tb-western-digital-caviar-green
<realubot> Krawlezt: 5400 rpm
<realubot> Samsungen har 7200 rpm.
<Krawlezt> Aha, var det den billigaste du hittade som hade 1TB 7200RPM?
<realubot> 3 år garanti istället för 5 år i.o.f..s
<Krawlezt> Men är vi nöjda då realubot?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nja, jag gick på 1TB och 7200 rpm plus att jag har hört gott om Samsungs diskar.
<Krawlezt> Det ser bra ut.
<realubot> Jag har själv en Samsung Spinpoint 500GB som jag är böjd med.
<realubot> *nöjd
<realubot> Dock är det ju bra med 5 års garanti istället för 3 år.
<swecarp> Philip5,  digicam crashar likadant som tifdigare när jag skall importera bilder från kameran
<Krawlezt> Okej okej, aja realubot. Då kör vi på den då :)
<realubot> Western Digital har ju faktiskt 5 års garanti jämfört med Samsung och Seagate som har 3 års garanti på hårddiskarna om man får tro Inets specs.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Man kanske skulle ta en Western Digital p.g.a. garantin då.
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<Krawlezt> Asså, det är inte så stor skillnad på 5400RPM och 7200RPM?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586292/spector
<Krawlezt> Hur kommer du på namn att döpa dom?
<realubot> Mer Cache och 5 års garanti på den disken som är där nu. kostar 100 kr mer så det får det vara värt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är medlemmarna i Ramones och nu deras manager Phil Spector.
<Krawlezt> -.^
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramones#Band_members
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hur kom du på Marky då?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Trummis i Ramones.
<realubot> Marky Ramone.
<Krawlezt> -.^
<Krawlezt> Aja, kundvagnen ser bra ut! Nu happas vi på det bästa.
<realubot> Spector känns ju lite så där i.o.f.s.
<realubot> Du fick den senaste med Western Digital-disken?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Aja tack för all hjälp! Du har gjort allting så mycket lättare, slapp nu köpa en kass laptop eventuellt en kass stationär.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tja, jag har gjort så gott jag har kunnat. Jag tror knappast du blir besviken om du köper det här bygget. CPU:n är det inget snack om. Moderkortet är nog bra även om det kanske går att byta ut mot ett annat som är marginellt bättre o.s.v.
<Krawlezt> Det kommer bli bra :)
<realubot> Chassit är populärt bland många även om jag personligen inte gillar det. Det är ljudisolerat också.
<realubot> RAM-minnet ligger högt på ptisjakt och rekommenderas alltså av folket i ##hardware framför ett minne med högre MHz.
<realubot> Nätagget är nog inte så mycket att snacka om. Alt. byt ut mot Corsairs 500W.
<realubot> Just nu har ju Inet 100 kr i rabatt på det vi har valt. 499 kr istället för 599 kr.
<Krawlezt> Woho!
<realubot> Modulärt så du slipper onödiga kablar.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det som är bra med chassit är att man får en fläkt med :)
<realubot> Så, tja, jag har gjort vad jag har kunnat. Du får be andra om hjälp om du vill ha fler och bättre synpunkter.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo.
<Krawlezt> Skrev ut det på Facebook nu, nu får jag väl synpunkter.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ett populärt chassi. Jag lovar. Det är bara det att jag personligen tycker det är lite för stort och klumpigt plus att jag inte är lika imponerad av designen som andra är. Dock är det ett mycket uppskattat chassi av många.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, kommer säkert gilla det jag med. Är inte så petig :;)
<realubot> kkhttps://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sweclockers+Fractal+Define+R3&oq=sweclockers+Fractal+Define+R3&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=22392l34662l0l34775l47l43l7l6l7l0l139l2058l25.5l30l0
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sweclockers+Fractal+Define+R3&oq=sweclockers+Fractal+Define+R3&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=22392l34662l0l34775l47l43l7l6l7l0l139l2058l25.5l30l0
<Krawlezt> Nice :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Här är mitt slutförslag då: https://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586292/spector
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ska man klocka processorn? :)
<realubot> Det var det jag postade innan.
<Krawlezt> Du skickade samma :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej, tror knappast du behöver det. Men prollen är upplåst och överklockvänlig. Så det går men då får du kanske ha en CPU-kylare o.s.v.
<realubot> Så jag tycker inte du har någon använding för en överklockad CPU.
<Krawlezt> Aha okej :)
<MarcelUNilsson> kan det bli problem om jag istallerar 32-bit xubuntu på 64-bit architektur?
<realubot> Dock så har jag valt delar för att göra det möjligt. Därför har jag valt RAM utan kylfläns så att RAM-minnesmodulerna inte sticker upp för mycket och är ivägen om du ska köpa en CPU-kylare för att klara värmeutvecklingen från CPU om du överklockar i framtiden.
<Krawlezt> Det jag kommer köpa härnäst är grafikkort om jag behöver det
<realubot> Utan överklockad CPU så klarar du dig med kylaren/fläkten som följer med CPU:n.
<Krawlezt> Sa dom något om det i ##hardware?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, lägg inte krutet på överklockning. Det behöver du inte för dina behov.
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt:  om du vill ha lägra ljudnivå kan det vara värt att köpa en bättre fläkt/vattenkylning
<Krawlezt> realubot: Asså, jag kommer behöva den extra fläkten jag får när jag köper chassit tror jag.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp. Det var en anlending till att gå ner till 1600-minnen. 2133-minnen har ofta kylflänsar som sticker upp och hindrar CPU-kylare att få plats om du i framtiden vill överklocka.
<Krawlezt> MarcelUNilsson: https://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586292/spector
<Krawlezt> Okej bra realubot
<realubot> MarcelUNilsson: Nej. Vattenkylsning är ju overkill. Det räcker med en bra CPU-kylare i.s.f., tycker jag.
<realubot> Är vattekylning verkligen så tyst? Är den framförallt inte effektiv på att kyla?
<Krawlezt> Tycker jag med, sen om vattenkylningen går sönder :(
<MarcelUNilsson> realubot: japp bara gav alternativen
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: vad ska du ha den till?=
<Krawlezt> Programmering, webbutveckling och surfa :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är riktigt att du kan få ner ljudnivån om du köper en CPU-kylare som är bättre och en saftig fläkt till CPU-kylaren men som jag ser det är det en investering som är onödigt kostsam i dagsläget.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du ska inte överklcoka för dina användingsområden.
<Krawlezt> Exakt :)
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: jag hade skaffat en ssd som systemdisk, och en cpu kylare, jag har samma chassi odet e najs!
<Krawlezt> Jag vill inte ha en SSD på 120gb :(
<realubot> Det är som jag ser det helt onödigt att överklocka processorn.
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: köp en 60-80 gig
<realubot> Dock så går det om du i framtiden vill...
<Krawlezt> MarcelUNilsson: Det räcker inte för mig, behöver minst 200GB för att inte känna mig instängd.
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: du kan ha 2 hdd's-.....
<Krawlezt> Inga pengar till det :(
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: jag har 2 ss'd er en till win och en till xubuntu sen har jag 4 TB på 3 diskar till
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag KAN klarar mig på 120GB, är det värt att köra en 120GB SSD istället för 1TB HDD?
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: jag hade börjat med ssd'n och kört lagring sen
<Krawlezt> :(
<Krawlezt> Okejdå, vi gör väl så..
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: har du ingen extra hdd liggandes?
<Krawlezt> Naj
<Krawlezt> realubot: Är du nöjd nu?
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: kan du inte köpa en 60 gb ssd till operativsystem och en mindra hdd?
<MarcelUNilsson> Krawlezt: borde bli typ samma pris som en 120 gb ssd
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har varit inne på den linjen hela tiden. Att satsa på en ssd för att då snabbhet i systemet och sedan satsa på lagring.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Problemet är ju dina 2TB porr eller vad det var.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vi kör på en SSD, ni har övertalat mig.
<Krawlezt> http://www.inet.se/produkt/5315104/ocz-ssd-agility-3-120gb
<Krawlezt> typ den?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var den vi hade med i bygget innan.
<Krawlezt> Jasså
<Krawlezt> Kör på den igen då
<Krawlezt> Det är samma pengar som 1TB
<realubot> Krawlezt: Grejen är ju den att ovavsett vad du väljer så är det ju enkelt att uppgradera. Tar du 1TB hdd nu så kan du i framtidne köpa en ssd. Och om du tar en ssd nu så kan du enkelt köpa en 1-2TB hdd senare.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, vad är bäst tro?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är värre med moderkort och CPU som du kommer slänga pengar i sjön på om du köper fel från början.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det beror ju på vad du prioriterar. Snabbhet eller lagringsutrymme?
<Krawlezt> Snabbhet
<Krawlezt> Jag lagrar inte så mycket, ännu.
<Krawlezt> Det brukar kommer efter ett halvår.
<Krawlezt> Då har jag samlat på mig saker
<realubot> Ok, det är ju helt och hållet en smaksak.
<realubot> Det är som sagt en barnlek att uppgradera då du har använding för 1 st hdd och 1 st ssd. Vilket du köper först är ju no big deal.
<Krawlezt> Köp SSD först
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, då ändrar jag igen...
<Krawlezt> Tack :)
<Krawlezt> Jag kom på att jag levde på 120GB i Windows förr, sen efter ett halvår när jag hade gjort så många hemsidor så behövde jag större disk.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586319/johnny
<realubot> Det är ju ett alt. men då passerar du budgeten med några kronor.
<Krawlezt> Johnny?
<realubot> D.v.s. 60GB ssd som systemdisk och 1TB hdd som lagrinsdisk.
<realubot> *lagringsdisk
<realubot> Johnny Ramone, gitarristen.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ta bort 1TB disken.. Du får välja mellan SSD eller HDD :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, då tar jag 120 GB ssd istället för 60GB ssd och 1TB hdd.
<Krawlezt> Ta en 120GB SSD istället :)
<Krawlezt> Exakt!
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586380/cj
<Krawlezt> CJ?
<realubot> Är det något problem med ssd i Linux? (Vissa ssd i Linux?)
<realubot> Krawlezt: CJ Ramone.
<realubot> ;)
<Krawlezt> Du och Ramone :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: kolla PM
<kaplask> hej ubuntu-se. tänkte höra vilken version av ubuntu som man ska ladda ner?
<Krawlezt> 11.10, den nyaste.
<Krawlezt> Om du vill ha den :)
<kaplask> ok. lika bra . finns det så man kan ändra till det gamla utsendet?
<kaplask> och inte ha meny raden till vänster.
<Krawlezt> Jo, dock får du ladda ner en LTS version.
<Krawlezt> Det du menar är Unity.
<kaplask> yes
<Krawlezt> kaplask: Rekomderar Debian om du vill ha det gamla utseendet. Dock kanske det inte är så nybörjarvändligt som Ubuntu är.
<Krawlezt> Om du verkligen vill ha Ubuntu så kör på 10.10 eller 10.04
<kaplask> ok. har kört ubuntu för längsedan men tänkte jag skulle ge det ett försök igen
<Krawlezt> Gör så!
<kaplask> tack för svaren. ha en fin dag.
<realubot> 10.04.4 är det väl som gäller om man vill ha Gnome 2. Eller så får man satsa på Mint och deras Gnome 2 restyling av Gnome 3.
<arand> Eller så hankar man sig fram på debian squeeze i typ tre år till
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.anandtech.com/show/4421/the-2011-midrange-ssd-roundup/6
<realubot> arand: Och sedan då?
<arand> VId det laget borde man väl kommit till sans :þ
<CasperN> har vi någon som är duktig på zsh här då? byta sexiga .zshrc filer kanske?
<itmannen> Jag fick en flaska rödtjut för ett litet datajobb i en. Så nu ska här supas hejdlöst.
<itmannen> *em
<Philip5> itmannen: hoppla
<itmannen> :)
<Philip5> itmannen: men du tar väl upp den på din deklaration så du kan förmånsbeskatta den?! ;)
<itmannen> Philip5<<  Självklart. Något annat vore otänkbart
<Philip5> vilken tur
 * itmannen smuttar på sitt 40 kronorsvin
<itmannen> Huvva
<christoffer> Hallå
<christoffer> Någon här inne som använder gnome-keyring på ett "bra/lämpligt" sätt
<christoffer> eller har tips på hur man "bör" använda det
<itmannen> En rättelse. I ett tidigare inlägg så skrev jag att User and groups är borttgaget i 11.10 och 12.04. Självklart så finns users med. men inte groups.
<itmannen> Ursäkta min fatala felskrivning
<MrMind> någon som vet ifall google indexerar länkar i javascript funktioner, som denna t.ex? onclick="window.open('http://example.com')"
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Swedish
<CasperN> skulle vara najs med ett tangentbord som hade alla extratecken för linux
<CasperN> man kanske skulle skaffa lite tangentbordsstickers för att linuxifiera tangentbordet
<Whiskey> Va fan är alla bash extperter
<CasperN> jadu...
<CasperN> varfan är alla zsh experter
<MarcelUNilsson> e här nån som kan debian?
<kodein> ställ din egentliga fråga istället.
<MarcelUNilsson> någon som vet hur jag lägger till mig på sudoerlist i debian?
<kodein> useradd -G sudo anvandarnamn
<kodein> ...
<madbear> har vi någon betatestare här nudå
<madbear> realubot: !!
<madbear> idag har jag fixat en autopatcher så du slipper tanka själv
<itmannen> madbear<<  Betatestare till vad ?
<madbear> spel
<itmannen> madbear <<  Nä fy för den lede :)
<itmannen> Det är nog nästan det enda jag inte pysslar med i en dator
<haffe> Jag hittade en C2Dmaskin i soporna igår.
<haffe> Det var trevligt.
<haffe> Tyvärr hade den bara 1 gb ram.
<madbear> itmannen: handlar mer om buggtest än att spela något
<haffe> Nejhej.
<haffe> Nu är det sovardags.
<itmannen> madbear <<  Ok. men för att kunna se bugga så lär du väl måsta spela.
<haffe> Jag önskar er andra en god natt.
<madbear> itmannen: nej inte nödvändigt
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150600381867997&set=a.10150578072797997.384814.583277996&type=3&theater
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/429040_10150600381867997_583277996_9122698_166867118_n.jpg
<itmannen> madbear <<  Ok. nu fattar jag inte. inget ovanligt iof :)
<madbear> itmannen: det är servern jag vill testa nu
<madbear> skulle kunna köra all kommunikation utan att du behöver se spelet
<itmannen> madbear <<  Jaha. SÃ¥ du har en egen spelserver
<madbear> försöker bygga en ja
<madbear> alltså jag gör ett spel med tillhörande server
<itmannen> madbear << vad innebär det att testa din server då ?
<einand> madbear: coolt, vad för typ av spel?
<madbear> einand: tanka och testa
<einand> madbear: länk
<madbear> gör det i tmp
<madbear> linux einand ?
<einand> nä
<madbear> kommer .exe i veckan
<itmannen> madbear <<  ge mig en länk så kan kan testa
<itmannen> *jag
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<madbear> du behöver python-pygame och python-opengl
<einand> madbear: vad för typ av spel?
<madbear> einand: 3d fps multiplayer tjossan
<itmannen> madbear <<  Måste kolla att jag har det som beövs
<einand> madbear: hur svårt är det att kompilera en exe då?
<madbear> einand: vettefan men den kan funka på windows om du har pygame pyopengl och python 2.7 som det är nu
<itmannen> madbear <<  Jag saknade python-opengl. SÃ¥ det har jag nu installerat
<madbear> tanka den versionen för python-2.7 på sidan jag länkade
<madbear> sen python main.pyc
<madbear> F2 för att se "världen" och F1 för att komma in på servern
<itmannen> madbear <<  "Det finns inget program installerat för Python-bytekod-filer."
<madbear> säger den så?
<itmannen> madbear <<  Jo
<einand> madbear: orkar inte installera det
<itmannen> madbear <<  Vilket tillägg i python sakan tror du
<einand> todays ddos http://imgur.com/a5Fl2
<itmannen> *saknas
<madbear> einand: ska väl skeppa med dom senare om det är lagligt så att säga
<madbear> itmannen: vettefan det borde funka
<madbear> vad har du för snålvariant av python? :P
<itmannen> madbear <<  Ja man kan kanske tycka det. Men helt klart är det något tillägg i python som jag inte har
<madbear> ja jag tror det ja
<madbear> men vet inte vad
<HakanS> madbear: Var har du källkoden?
<madbear> HakanS: i ett kassaskåp
<madbear> itmannen: hur kör du programmet?
<madbear> i terminal?
<itmannen> madbear <<  Klickar på mail.py
<madbear> öppna terminal skriv python main.pyc
<itmannen> Aha. Är det via terminalen
<madbear> annars måste du ställa in nåt
<itmannen> Hm. varför skrev du inte det då
<madbear> gjorde ju det
<madbear> :P
<HakanS> madbear: Så det är inte fri programvara?
<itmannen> Ok. Jag ser det inte. men spela roll
<madbear> nej men itmannen , jag visste inte heller om det här problemet
<madbear> nåt jag kan lösa
<itmannen> madbear <<  Jag förmodar att jag måste stå i mappen dör det finns
<madbear> japp men i din sån filhanterare så finns kanske "öppna terminal"
<madbear> på högerklick?
<madbear> HakanS: nej det är det inte
<madbear> inte i dagsläget iaf
<itmannen> madbear <<  Följande : RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file
<HakanS> madbear: Varför inte?
<madbear> itmannen: skriv python --version
<madbear> och säg vad den spottar ut
<itmannen> Python 2.7.3rc1
<madbear> itmannen: tankade du 2.7 verkligen?
<madbear> HakanS: vill göra nåt stängt för en gångs skull :P
<madbear> vet inte vart det ska sluta heller
<itmannen> madbear <<  Det finns med sedan tidigare
<madbear> itmannen: jag menar på sajten
<madbear> finns 2 länkar där
<itmannen> Aha :)
<HakanS> madbear: Tråkigt att du inte kan visa källkoden. Jag installerar i alla fall inget program som jag inte vet vad det gör på min maskin.
<itmannen> madbear <<  Laddade 2.7 : RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file
<madbear> hmm itmannen bra bra du har buggtestat nog för idag.. ska kolla till det
<itmannen> Dvs samma
<itmannen> madbear <<  Nöjet är helt på min sida :)
<itmannen> HakanS <<  Fegis !
<madbear> HakanS: jag delar ju ut spel helt gratis iaf
<itmannen> +1
<madbear> dessutom så har jag väl redan 20 tusen öppna rader här och där
<einand> HakanS: så du kör inte ubuntu då?
<itmannen> Väldigt snabb server kubuntu har. Nu laddas de ned med 2 lb :D
<itmannen> *2kb
<HakanS> einand: Nej, jag kör Kubuntu.
<itmannen> Det är väl ununtu det också
<itmannen> *ubuntu
<einand> HakanS: men då har du ju installerat binärer du inte vet vad dom gör
<HakanS> einand: Vilka då?
<drmegahertz> skillanden är väl att utgivaren av dessa binärer är betrodd på ett annat sätt
<einand> HakanS: typ alla när du kör apt-get
<einand> så vida du inte kompilerar allt från source själv
<einand> fast, då är nog en diststro som gentoo bättre
<HakanS> einand: Jo, men källkoden är ju tillgänglig. Det finns ju andra som har kontrollerat dessa.
<einand> Var inte det du sa
<einand> men nu skall jag inte syssla med hårklyverier ;)
<madbear> frågan är om man orkar göra ett 3d spel med en trojan i
<madbear> finns ju jävligt mycket bättre sätt
<madbear> och sen försöka hitta betatestare som är datorkunniga
<madbear> vore oxå dumt
<madbear> aja jag har viktigare saker för mig!
<itmannen> madbear <<  Även om så vore och det blir tok så är det ju bara att installera om. Lätt som en plätt
<realubot> einand: Kommentar? https://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1586380/cj
<realubot> einand: Jag har hjälpt Krawletz att plocka delar till en ny dator.
<realubot> Han ska ha datorn till att surfa, programmera, webbutveckling, spela HoN. Max.budget 6 500 kr.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Till det du skriver så går väl nästan vilken budgetdator som helst
<drmegahertz> själv så hade jag skippat ssd'n, om han inte redan har någon annan hårddisk att stoppa i burken
<Philip5> madbear: om det är pyc som kompilerat till så är det väl rätt lätt att köra en decompile på? vet inte hur extakt det blir men i princip samma lär det väl bli
<madbear> Philip5: yepp
<madbear> leker mest nu, ska väl gå över till c++ senare
<madbear> lär mig opengl och då är python nice
<madbear> fortarande inte open source, än
<einand> realubot: ser väl rätt ok ut, fast varför ssd, finns absolut ingen vinst med det på en stationär dator
<realubot> einand: Inte det? Vinner man inte i snabbhet?
<einand> njea, något
<einand> men inte i längden
<realubot> I längden?
<realubot> Upphör disken att fungera?
<itmannen> Nu är frågan. sallad eller en kebabhamurgare ? Svåra val här i livet.
<realubot> itmannen: Du lever ett hårt liv som måste välja.
<itmannen> realubot <<  tack. Tur att det finns någon som har en empatisk förmåga här.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> "Sverige blir allt mer ekonomiskt segregerat. I stadsdelen Rosengård i Malmö lever nästan tre av fyra barn i relativ fattigdom visar nya siffror från Statistiska centralbyrån. I kommuner som Danderyd eller Täby norr om Stockholm är det bara vart 17:e barn.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Alliansens politik har effekt.
<itmannen> realubot <<  Att dom inte flyttar från rosengård då.
<einand> 71% av invånarna i Rosengård lever på bidrag
<realubot> Hur ska det gå med Sverige och Europas välfärd?
<realubot> Man undrar ju...
<itmannen> Det rä nog ingen fara med välfärden då folk kan tokköpa julklappar för felar miljared vara år
<itmannen> *flera
 * itmannen blänger på tangentbordet
<realubot> Har du också ett sådant där dåligt tangentbord som inte skriver som man tänker?
<einand> urk, hatar java
<itmannen> realubot <<  ja pest och pina :)
<itmannen> 20:00 UTC. vad är det i Sverige ?
<itmannen> Finns goda thesorter nu för tiden
<itmannen> Tydligen är det klockan 22:00 här i Sverige.
<itmannen> Nä UTC och GMT är ju samma tid
<itmannen> Wikipedia
<realubot> einand: Vad är det du kodar för något?
<realubot> Och varför kodar du i Java om du nu tycker så illa om det?
<realubot> itmannen: Vilka tesorter då?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Jag kan inte räkna dom alla. men Lipton är gott
<itmannen> Nu har jag installerat så mycket så det är nog bäst att köra en APTonCD
<realubot> itmannen: Jag trodde du menade speciella smaker.
<realubot> APTonCD?
<realubot> What's that? En backup på allt du har installerat?
<itmannen> realubot <<  Jo Lipton är en smak
<itmannen> realubot <<  Ja man får alla sina paket med tillbehör på en ISO som man sen kan återställa vid behov
<realubot> "Since APTonCD just copies the deb files on the cache"
<realubot> Vad händer om man har tömt cache då?
<itmannen> Eller så startar man APTonCD och äterställer därifrån
<realubot> Om man har kört: apt-get clean
<itmannen> realubot <<  Nä det tar med allt.
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-04
<David-A> sist släcker ljuset
<K350> Någon som vet om det finns ett webgränsnitt för att administrera glftpd?
<realubot> K350: "Support for glFTPd is available on IRC on EFnet in both #glftpd and #glhelp"
<realubot> Enligt Wikipedia.
<realubot> Är glftpd verkligen up to date?
<K350> realubot: Oh, toppentack!!!
<K350> realubot: Vet inte. Verkar populär...
<andol> Morgens
<andol> K350: FTP? Är det fortfarande något man verkligen vill använda?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<delhage> morrn
<antii> sftp om något
<einand> själv slängde jag in pure-pft
<einand> pure ftp
<einand> min kamera tvingar mig att använda FTP :(
<nighter> väl inge fel använda ftp :P ftp+tls, men försig kanske lite overkill när flesta *nix maskiner redan har ssh installerat :-)
<andol> nighter: Alltså, det är ju fortfarande en fulprotokoll, vilket är extra mäckligt att hantera router/brandsväggs-mässigt med tanke på separata kontroll- och datakanaler, och lite annat.
<andol> nighter: Såtillvda inte SFTP är rätt lösning så är ju i princip alltid http/webdav trevligare än ftp.
<andol> ...ifall man nu inte sitter på någon elak apparatur som envisas med att bara vilja prata ftp.
<HeMan> larsemil: hur känns det i dag då?
<larsemil> HeMan: förvånansvärt pigg
<larsemil> lagar mat och städar hemma
<larsemil> trodde jag skulle ligga i fosterställning i soffan och kvida men inte än då
<andol> larsemil: Betyder det att du inte ansträngde dig ordentligt? :)
<delhage> larsemil: hur lång tid tog det?
<larsemil> andol: åh jo, det gjorde jag
<larsemil> delhage: tio timmar
<larsemil> en timme köande i starten
<Coffe> så  östersund i morgon ..
<delhage> larsemil: jag körde för 10 år sen, 10.06
<delhage> jobbigt som fan
<larsemil> delhage: bah! 10.09!
<larsemil> :D
<delhage> :)
<delhage> \o/
<larsemil> hade jag vetat det hade jag spurtat!
<larsemil> fast det hade jag nog inte orkat
<delhage> hehe
<larsemil> delhage: vasaloppet eller öppet spår?
<delhage> larsemil: öppet spår
<HeMan> larsemil: jag funderar på cykelvasan i sommar
<Nafallo> : http://wooledge.org:8000/FtpMustDie
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> dock har jag fortfarande nagra installationer av vsftpd i produktion for diverse andamal.
<K350> e
<K350> c
<K350> <w/quit
<K350> exit
<K350> c
<Barre> sjätte gången gillt....
<andol> Barre: Lockade inte att hjälpa till lite på traven? :)
<Barre> loggade precis in själv, såg inte att hen försökte avluts =)
<larsemil> HeMan: den tror jag är jätterolig
<larsemil> om vi hostar dns-zoner åt några kunder, (fråga mig inte varför vi gör det, jag vill inte göra det). tycker ni man ska betalt för ändringar i dns-zonerna när de inte betalar något för DNS överlag?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Minst
<bamsefar> Konsulttid för att redigera zoner.
<bamsefar> 800kr/förändring.
<bamsefar> Då flyttar de på zonerna. :)
<madbear> larsemil: det va inte bra före igår
<madbear> så du kan dra av en 20 min :P
<andol> larsemil: Krävs det att du (eller någon annan) manuellt petar på zonfiler, eller har ni något mer magiskt system för dem att uppdatera zonerna?
<andol> larsemil: Att sätta upp så kund kan uppdatera själv med nsupdate kräver ju inte så mycket jobb, men kanske å andra sidan inte är ett verktyg lämpad för alla kunder.
<Spookan> Kan man koppla in en sata disk utan att stänga av datorn tro?
<HeMan> beror på moderkortet
<HeMan> och om du ahci påslaget i bios
<einand> Spookan: går utmärkt, ingår i specifikationen
<kent_> Tjena.  Jag sitter på vanligt 3g-modem. Finns det någon sorts plugin till övre panelen i unity som kan visa live-data från modemet? Typ, nedladdningshastighet osv..   I windows för ju det där programmet som sköter upp och nerkoppling viss statistik, och jag skulle vilja ha något liknande för siffrornas skull.  Vill ha lite koll på hur mycket jag laddar ner/upp.
<Philip5> kent_: jag kör kde och där finns det men i unity vet jag inte
<kent_> hmm,  funderade lite på vad jag egentligen behövde och tror att vnstat nog duger.  Ska kunna visa dagar/veckor/månad.  Så har jag lite koll iaf..
<Philip5> är ju också olika om du vill ha direktkoll med en ikon eller widget som visar eller vill kunna logga och göra analyser
<kent_> först var jag inne på en applet i översta panelen med live-data och möjligheten att även se historisk användning, men det räcker med att kunna köra vnstat i en terminal för att se info.  Har begränsad nerladdning per månad.
<Philip5> jo
<kent_> För mig som varit borta från linux väldigt länge, visst kan jag väl via en terminal köra något kommando typ  "blaha kommando2" för att liksom periodvis köra kommando2? Typ, var 5 sekund köra kommando2?    Har för mig jag lyckats med sådant förr i tiden,
<kent_> Säg,  exempelvis  "kommando1  ls /home/kent/"   och så visas den mappen med jämna valbara intervaller, ?
<kent_> watch,   haha.. löste det själv.
<kent_> watch -n 60 vnstat i ett terminalfönster.  Fungerade fint :)
<Philip5> najs
<K350> Hur la man till ett ppa nu igen?
<maxjezy> finns beskrivning på ppa sidorna
<maxjezy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<K350> S var det ja :-)
<maxjezy> haha, nordkorea tar över serverdriften för piratebay
<Philip5> maxjezy: du får flytta dit så du har lite koll
<johanbr> maxjezy: tydligen fusk: https://rdns.im/the-pirate-bay-north-korean-hosting-no-its-fake
<maxjezy> jag tror endå på att det är sant
<maxjezy> har läst endel sidor som hävdar fejk men jag tror det är dom som ljuger
<maxjezy> Philip5: vet inte, sydkorea ligger ganska nära och jag har hört att de ska ha as-snabbt internet där
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> de uppfann typ intenet
<maxjezy> blenderguru bor i sydkorea numera
<maxjezy> jag är faktiskt mer sugen på peru eller mexico eller något liknande
<maxjezy> colombia
<maxjezy> är iaf ganska säker på att jag lämnar sverige så fort jag har ekonomisk bärkraft
<maxjezy> vore häftigt att bo i ett land där solen skiner lite mer och bli bonde
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-05
<johanbr> maxjezy: om du funderar på sydamerika skulle jag nog rekommendera Chile eller Argentina - trevliga, väl utvecklade, ordnade länder
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> madbear: men jag hade superglid. dock dåliga spår. men gled ikapp alla som låg före hela tiden
<larsemil> en av våra webbservrar där teamtynell.se ligger. första peaken är när daniel tynell ryckte ifrån under vasaloppet och den andra när han intervjuades om andraplatsen: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7svj188teb6ebjn/apache_accesses-day.png
<andol> larsemil: För att inte tala om peaken som kommer nu när du klistrat domännamnet i kanalen? :)
<madbear> larsemil: vallat ellet?
<madbear> eller
<einand> WTF är detta för lagändring
<einand> Tidigare har den nya hyran börjat gälla från 1 april, men nytt för i år är att höjningen gäller från och med 1 januari. Den retroaktiva höjningen kommer att fördelas på hyresavierna under april, maj och juni.
<madbear> gött!
<einand> Vad är detta för cp påfund, har alltid vart 3 månaders notice förut. Så man har möjlighet att ev. säga upp lägenheten innan nya hyran börjar gälla
<larsemil> madbear: vadå vallat? klart jag hade valla på skidorna.
<larsemil> madbear: glidvalla också
<madbear> k jag kör bara sicklat
<madbear> och fäste dårå
<madbear> larsemil: vem vallade åt dig? :D
<lag^> yo madbear
<madbear> lag^: wzup dawg
<lag^> madbear: min armbåge knasar, och min tumme cepar, men annars så! Hur är läget?
<maxjezy> lag^: lekt i fjällen?
<madbear> jo sjuk på soffa
 * ehlu har köpt en macbook :)
<madbear> maxjezy: yo
<lag^> maxjezy: wat nej :o
<lag^> ehlu: Läskigt! :o
<ehlu> lag^: Den är helt underbar
<lag^> ehlu: Tror dig inte :(
<ehlu> lag^: Jag sa precis som du förut också :)
<lag^> ehlu: Haha, försöker du få mig att köpa en mac nu?
<ehlu> Haha nej då :)
<HeMan> hur funkar Linux på den?
<ehlu> HeMan: Inte testat
<larsemil> madbear: tynellactivity.se
<Barre> HeMan: köpte du en ny laptop? och i sådant fall, vad?
<HeMan> Barre: inte än
<HeMan> Barre: ska se om jag hittar en Asus Taichi att testa först
 * Barre är också sugen på en ny laptop
 * larsemil också
<HeMan> Barre: köp en Asus Taichi och testa åt mig!
<larsemil> ni har inte missat den här va?
<larsemil> http://www.dell.com/se/foretag/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<madbear> larsemil: såklart :P , ska du åka igen då? :D
<larsemil> madbear: JA!. Men inte bestämt om det blir nästa år eller inte
<andol> larsemil: Tyvärr fungerar min nuvarande laptop lite för väl för att jag ska kunna unna mig att köpa ny. Fast visst, olyckor händer ju så lätt...
<Barre> HeMan: men... jag hade ju tänkt att du skulle köpa först för att avgöra om det va nått att ha... larsemil får göra det.. han kan ju dra av momsen ;)
<HeMan> larsemil: kollegan pratade om den förut
<madbear> larsemil: nästa gång jag kör ska jag ha tränat massor innan
<HeMan> Barre: ja, smart!
<Barre> larsemil: jag har sett den.. är lite osäker på om jag vill köpa dell
<HeMan> larsemil: Dalnix behöver en ny laptop!
<larsemil> jag hade en dell vostro innan. jag har aldrig älskat en dator som jag älskade den
<larsemil> skärmen dog och jag köpte en ny
<larsemil> men jag tyckte den var grym.
<larsemil> madbear: samma för mig
<HeMan> jag har varit så otroligt nöjd med mina Dell'ar
<larsemil> men jag använder nästan aldrig min laptop längre. bara för att kolla på film i sängen med sambon
<larsemil> och som mediadator vid tvn
<andol> Barre: Även jag har varit nöjd Dell-mässigt, så låter nästan som om det finns en consensus på att du har fel :P
<Barre> kan vara så att jag testade DELL för 10-15 år sen och blev frustrerad över att olika datorer av samma modell var bestyckade med olika gfx, chipset och bestämde mig för att DELL inte är nått att ha
<Barre> first impression lasts
<andol> Barre: Lite som med ZFS?
<HeMan> någon fler som ska till Foss Sthlm i kväll?
<HeMan> andol: fast ZFS är ju dött
<andol> HeMan: Är det? Fått intrycket utav det finns en del folk kring OpenIndiana, SmartOS, FreeBSD som jobbar någotsånär aktivt med det?
<Barre> andol: nej... ZFS har fortfarande inte en global lock-manager och är därför inget bra ;P
<maxjezy> madbear: yo
<HeMan> andol: jag har inte helt torrt på fötterna men jag har fått för mig att det inte kommer några riktigt uppdateringar till det
<Barre> btrfs har inte heller någon global lock manager, men jag har bestämt mig för att ignorera det faktumet i min bedömning, alltså är btrfs mycket bättre :P
<andol> HeMan: Helt ärligt så är väl ej heller mina fötter de allra torraste, så låt mig istället säga något om Foss Sthlm.
<HeMan> andol: :)
<andol> HeMan: Tycker du ska lobba för ett Foss Sthml på en lördag, så kan jag kombinera det med en Mini-semester upp över helgen :)
<HeMan> Barre: vad har man en Global Lock Manager till?
<HeMan> andol: det pratas om ett hackaton en helgdag
<Barre> HeMan: distribuerat filsystem.. ett filsystem över fler noder
<larsemil> HeMan: tänk om du t.ex glömt låsa hem. då går du in på global lock managern i ditt filsystem och kör typ: echo 1 > /dev/husethemma
<larsemil> och då fixar filsystemet resten
<Barre> lustre, gpfs, etc...
 * larsemil vet.
<HeMan> Barre: ah, som GFS eller OCFS har?
<Barre> HeMan: precis
<andol> HeMan: Det tycker jag!
<HeMan> Barre: men det är väl lite olika användningsområden?
<Barre> larsemil: jag gillar hur du tänker
<larsemil> Barre: japp.
<larsemil> jag med
<larsemil> för det mesta
<HeMan> Barre: dvs klustrat filsystem vs lokalt filsystem
<HeMan> Barre: eller tänkte du att man borde kunna ha samma filsystem till båda fallen?
<Barre> HeMan: ja absolut, men jag förstår inte varför ett filsystem man måste välja.
<HeMan> Barre: tror det har att göra med tråkiga begränsningar som ljusets hastighet och annat
 * Barre längtar till vi har objektbaserad filaccess... 
<Barre> HeMan: fuck speed of light... vi håller på med datorer.. anything is possible ;P
<HeMan> Barre: dvs den fysiska skillnaden mellan lokalt filsystem och klustrat gör att man måste designa dom olika
<Barre> HeMan: jag är medveten om detta, men varför inte implementera ett filsystem som kan hanteras av en lokal/global/distribuerad lockmanager
<HeMan> Barre: kvällen är ung, bara plocka fram dina grymmaste filsystemskodarkunskaper och svänga ihop något i kväll
<Barre> kör jag singelnod så är det som vanligt, kör jag multinod så konfiguerar jag en global eller distribuerad lock-manager... låter som en pice of cake i mina öron....
<Barre> HeMan: jag står för den grova systemskissen så kodar du ihop nått :)
<Barre> HeMan: läs kravspec ovan ^^
<HeMan> Barre: undrar om vanliga filsystem har stöd för "riktig" multi-nod-skrivningar ens via multipath?
<Barre> HeMan: vad menar du?
<Barre> larsemil: har du testat dell xps+
<HeMan> Barre: dvs att två processer på olika cores kan skriva till samma disk via olika path'ar
<HeMan> Barre: eller om det serialiseras på vägen
<Barre> HeMan: det skall gå eftersom det inte är filsystemet som behöver tänka på detta. Det är device drivern och multipath drivern som sköter accessen mot LBA-adresserna
<HeMan> Barre: tänkte mer att två fysiska noder får två olika vägar till samma disk och om man kan "emulera" det genom att ha multipath
<larsemil> Barre: nej tyvärr. dell vostro var det senaste dell jag hade
<larsemil> Barre: nu har jag en asus som jag inte är så nöjd med. men det är inte själ nog för ogg att köpa ny dator åt mig tydligen. :)
<HeMan> Barre: jag misstänker att det inte bara är fillåsningen som kan behöva designas om beroende på om det är en eller flera datorer som skriver till samma disk
<HeMan> Barre: med multipath så borde man kunna få väldigt intressanta prestandaförbättringar!
<HeMan> Barre: och med ett dåligt/gammalt san borde man med lätthet kunna skjuta sönder cachen så man får riktigt rutten prestanda! :)
<Barre> HeMan: antingen fillåsning eller blocklåsning. blocklåsning är ju att föredra så flera noder då kan arbeta mot samma fil i r/w mode
<Barre> larsemil: ok... är lite sugen på xps, den är ju inte så dyr
<HeMan> nåhå, vem av er var det som petade in en felaktig dns i min resolv.conf?
<Barre> o/
<HeMan> Barre: damn you!
<maxjezy> äntligen fått jobb!
<Barre> maxjezy: grattis!
<andol> maxjezy: Gött mos!
<Barre> last larsemil
<maxjezy> bitcoins går i taket, svensk trade ligger på runt 260kr!
<HeMan> maxjezy: finns inget tak!
<maxjezy> HeMan: nej, men fasiken va det rusar
<maxjezy> mina investeringar bara växer
<HeMan> maxjezy: jepp!
<maxjezy> HeMan: är du också rik snart?
<andol> På tal om Bitcoin så tycker jag att det är lite kul att Namecheap nu accepterar sådana betalningar - https://www.namecheap.com/support/payment-options/bitcoin.aspx
<HeMan> maxjezy: för någon definition av rik kanske
<HeMan> maxjezy: men det är inte "köpa yatch-rik" än
<maxjezy> HeMan: ungefär samma här
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag hade tänkt köpa mer när dom låg på $18 men det strulade så jag har fortfarande inte köpt...
<Barre> larsemil: vostro säger du..... varför var du så nöjd?
<maxjezy> HeMan: , ja köpte lite när dom låg runt 100lappen
<maxjezy> trodde de skulle vaggas runt 100lappen iaf ett par månader
<maxjezy> HeMan: när du är rik, vad ska du göra?
<maxjezy> handla för bitcoins eller växl?
<HeMan> maxjezy: spara till pensionen
<Barre> jag trodde du skulle köpa palt för rubbet
<HeMan> Barre: meh! det minear jag ju hemma!
<Barre> ahhh
<HeMan> Barre: damn you!
<HeMan> Barre: nu blev jag ju sugen på palt!
<Barre> nu short key?
<larsemil> Barre: jag med. och den är bättre än min desktop. :)
<Barre> larsemil: nu förstår jag inte, vadå "jag med"?
<larsemil> 13:59|  Barre| larsemil: ok... är lite sugen på xps, den är ju inte så dyr
<larsemil> Barre: den bara fungerade. grymt stöd för linux. visst en wifi-driver som krävde manuell kompilering av drivers, men det var ju inte så ofta. annars fungerade den bara så där så man aldrig behövde bry sig
<larsemil> och när jag pluggade och vi kompilerade massa saker - för det gör man ju när man har tråkigt på lektionerna - då var min dator snabbast. trots några år på nacken
<Barre> larsemil: ok... jag förstår..
<maxjezy> HeMan: tänkte på ifall det blir skattepliktigt
<maxjezy> om man växlar mot sin bank dvs
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag skickade en fråga till skattemyndigheten om det men har inte fått något svar ännu
<maxjezy> HeMan: jag tror nog dom fått ett par hundra mail om det redan, funderar på att själv skriva till dom
<larsemil> Barre: det var inte så där att jag satt varje dag och var nöjd. men jag satt knappt en enda dag och var missnöjd och i längden tror jag det är vad som räknas
<Barre> larsemil: sant
<Barre> det borde väl räknas som "inkomst av kapital" och skall tas upp i deklerationen?
<Barre> eller.... kanske inte....
<Barre> om de är inkänade av mining så är det väl "inkomst av tjänst"
<maxjezy> antagligen kommer det komma negativa besked
<maxjezy> 270kr, vet inte om det är min webläsare som inte hinner med i prisutvecklingen
<maxjezy> http://heltnormalt.aftonbladet.se/top7/2013/03/05
<maxjezy> finns det något lätt hemsida byggar program för ubuntu
<trams> Hej! jag har problemet att tr inte längre tycks hantera ååä bra (från 10.04 till 12.04). Fungerar komnadot "echo räksmörgås | tr [åäö] [aao]" som förväntat för er?
<trams> problemet tycks inte vara specifikt för tr, utan samma beteende i perl osv.
<realubot> Radiotjänst får bakläxa av professor på KTH: http://www.svd.se/opinion/brannpunkt/radiotjanst-foljer-inte-lagen-i-synen-pa-dator_7968578.svd
<realubot> svtplay är inte utsändning för användaren måste ta emot sändingen på begäran.
<realubot> Intressant.
<madbear> enkel lösning: skicka data till alla svenskar, vare sig dom vill eller inte :D
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR Samtiden - Vem tjänar på krisen?" Kunskapskanalen 16:00-17:02. Debatt om euro-krisen, ibland t.o.m underhållande (repris fr feb)
<HakanS> David-A: Jag tror att alla i kanalen kan kolla tv-tablån i tidningen eller på svt.se.
<Dynamit> hej nu blir jag knäpp
<Dynamit> mer än vanligt
<Dynamit> jag har en Virtuell maskin med Ubuntu 12.10 installerad bara grunden tack vare mini disc. Jag försöker ändra skärmupplösningen för tty men hur jag än gör så ändras det inte för mig
<David-A> Dynamit: vad har du försökt? boot-parametrar?
<Dynamit> jag har ändrat i /etc/default/grub och kört naturligt vis sudo update grub efter det, ingen skillnad vid omstart jag gick in i grub tryckte c och skrev VGA=791 tryckte på esc och startade Ubuntu ingen skillnad
<maxjezy> madbear: jag ska börja skicka kalsonger till politiker och sedan kräva betalt
<maxjezy> annars hotar jag med inkasso, krono osv.
<K350> skapade en ny anvädnare med useradd. Men den startar i / dir i stället för sin hemkatalog och .bashrc filen som finns där appliceras inte. Jag måste ha gjort någo tjätetoigt.
<madbear> maxjezy: gört
<realubot> "
<realubot> Det är okej om ledamöterna använder pronomenet hen i stället för han eller hon, men riksdagen ska inte använda hen i sina texter.
<realubot> "
<maxjezy> undrar vad man kan få kalsonger för
<maxjezy> från kina, billigaste string
<realubot> Det är skönt att riksdagsledamöterna tar några bra beslut i.a.f.
<maxjezy> kalsongtjänst ska det heta
<maxjezy> man får ett par i månaden, betalar varje kvartal
<maxjezy> om man har postlåda så accepterar man tjänsten
<realubot> K350: Du ska använda adduser.
<realubot> K350: Inte useradd.
<madbear> K350: tror det e adduser som lägger till i passwd
<David-A> Dynamit: skrev du VGA med stora eller små bokstäver? (googleträffar säger små, har inte provat, men står det små i unix-sammanhang så brukar vara små som gäller. i grub stora o längre)
<madbear> K350: fixa i  /etc/passwd
<Dynamit> jag skrev stora vad jag vet
<K350> realubot: aha. ok hur lägger jag till en ny användare så allt blir rätt nu då?
<realubot> K350: "useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead."
<realubot> K350: man useradd
<madbear> K350: ta bort användaren sen använder du adduser eller så editerar du /etc/passwd
 * K350 tar bort användaren
<K350> och sedan?
<K350> adduser <user> ?
<madbear> exakt
<K350> då ska vi se
<madbear> itl work
<madbear> :D
<K350> "room number" när ska d eändsra på det där lol
<madbear> classic
<K350> yeah. nu funkar det
<David-A> Dynamit: det kanske syns i nån logg om den kände igen parametern eller inte
<Dynamit> skumt verkar som GRUB har ändrat upplösningen helt plötsligt men verkar som tty är lika jäkla liten upplösning på ändå ;), ska kolla
<Dynamit> nu jäklar var så mycket i loggarna att jag raderade dem och startade om för att få en ren log ;)
<Dynamit> borde inte det finnas i boot.log?
<Dynamit> lol kern.log
<Dynamit> nu ska vi se
<Dynamit> hm den nämner ingenting om argumentet i kern.log när jag söker efter vga den säger en del om vga men inget om argumentet
<David-A> Dynamit: jag vet inte vem som vinner om det finns GFX_NÅNTING i grubs inställningar också (/etc/grub nånting). kolla om det finns och ändra el ta bort.
<Dynamit> den är utkommenterad men kan pröva leka med den igen
<Dynamit> fasiken börjar kännas som jag inte får ändra upplösningen för tty* hur jag än gör
<Dynamit> vilket är synd för det innebär att jag inte får se allting som står i make menuconfig för OpenWrt
<Dynamit> verkar vara rows och columns jag ska ändra
<K350> Den nya anävdaren kör bash men .bashrc körs inte
<David-A> K350: bashrc körs (normalt?) inte i en login-shell. kör du i konsol eller i en terminal i grafisk miljö? körs .bashrc om du i bash kör "bash"?
<Dynamit> baa varför gnäller stty rows när jag försöker öka utöver 25 baa
<johanbr> trams: ja, tr verkar inte fungera som det ska med UTF-8
<Barre> hmm.. är inte hela coreutil utf-8 anpassat?
<johanbr> Barre: jo, borde vara det men nånting funkar inte som det ska med tr:
<Dynamit> baa hur i bövelens ska ja överskrida max antalet rader och kolummer som finns för tty så jag kan öka det till betydligt mera blir ännu galnare
<johanbr> $ echo ä | tr "ä" "a"
<johanbr> aa
<johanbr> $ echo ä | tr "ä" "å"
<johanbr> å
<Barre> johanbr: echo abcåäö | tr [:lower:] [:upper]
<Barre> ABCåäö
<Barre> :upper: skall det givetvis stå
<Barre> konstigt
<David-A> att tr "ä" "å" ser ut att funka är bara tur (några av byte värdena är gemensamma mellan multibytetecknena)
<Guest76536> Dynamit, har du fått rätt upplösning i terminalen än då?
<David-A> om det hade stått på man-sidan att tr bara jobbar med bytes så vore det en "begränsning", men det gör det inte, så det är en "bug".
<johanbr> och det verkar vara en väldigt gammal bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=139861
<ubot2`> Debian bug 139861 in coreutils "tr: no UTF-8 support" [Normal,Open]
<Barre> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-coreutils/2013-01/msg00021.html
<Barre> någon måste få tid att fixa... snygg kommentar :)
<Guest76536> Dynamit,   använd vbetool för att ta reda på vilken upplösning ditt kort klarar av  och sätt sen GRUB_GFXMODE=upplösning   ? verkar vara rätt simpelt?
<Dynamit> Guest76536: hur jag än gör så fattar inte terminalen ens att den ska ändra upplösningen jag börjar fn bli rabbiat
<Dynamit> verkar ja men du lycka till med minimal installation
<Dynamit> att få allting att vara så jäkla enkelt
<Guest76536> du har inte vbetool?
<Dynamit> nej jag körde mini install bokstavligen jag hämtade bara det som behövdes hämtas för att få terminal att starta nästan
<Guest76536> men prova lägg GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600  i /etc/default/grub  ?
<Barre> nåja, en bug i tr. kanske sed eller awk är ett bättre allternativ för trams ?
<Dynamit> nix hände inte ett skvatt men installerar vbetool och se om det hjälper fast jag vill ha så lite som bara möjligt går
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: händer ikväll då?
<swecarp> kena Philip5  det händer inte mycket känner mig sliten
<Philip5> swecarp: det är för att du är utmattad efter all skidsport på senare tid
<swecarp> nej det är andra orsaker
<Philip5> inte fotens fel heller?
<swecarp> nej då inte foten den är bra nu
<Philip5> alltid nått
<swecarp> lite possitivt i allafall
<Philip5> japp
<Guest76536> Dynamit, varför så lite som möjligt?
<Dynamit> för att jag har den som ren kompilerings maskin och vill inte ha onödigt skit ta upp plats på min virtuella hårddisk med massa skit, eftersom den skiten tar upp plats på min fysiska hårddisk
<Guest76536> Visst, men du sitter väl inte på en 486'a med 12gb hårddisk? :)  Lite extra program gör ju inget..
<K350> David-A: jag loggar in via ssh. Så vad gör jag för att få .bashrc att funger ahär?
<Guest76536> jag hade en gång för länge sedan en 486 med typ 512mb hårddisk.  Tog en kväll att installera slackware..  :)
<maxjezy> Guest76536: beroende på alkoholintag tar en installation idag typ en kväll med, det är inte storleken på hårddisken som avgör utan mycket annat.
<maxjezy> just sejjin!
<Guest76536> maxjezy, ;)  inget gick fort med min dator.  Tror jag en gång försökte räkna antalet netscape-fönster jag kunde ha öppet utan att datorn segade ihop, och det var knappt 2-siffrigt.
<Guest76536> 8mb ram  :)
<David-A> K350: den vanliga lösningen enligt google verkar vara att anropa .bashrc från .bash_profile (med "." el "source"). läs INVOCATION i man bash (då har du o fundera på ett par dar)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kena. Canonical ska satsa på Qt5/QML
<Kurdistan> :) så du kan köra Unity
<Philip5> på vilket sätt ska de satsa på QT?
<Barre> ehh.. unity är QT-baserat :)
<Barre> och nästa version av unity skall skrivat i Qt/QML
<Philip5> är det? har de gått ifrån gtk?
<Philip5> verkar i så fall sunt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp de ska lämna gtk
<Philip5> på tiden
<Kurdistan> qml/qt är bättre ramverk ändå
<Kurdistan> om de vill nå så många enheter så förstår jag canonical
<Kurdistan> qt5 har också som jag förstått något med opengl men minns ej exakt vad det var
<Kurdistan> vilket inte var på sin plats med qt4
<Kurdistan> därav så vänta man
<Kurdistan> så compiz kommer skrotas för det kommer ej behövas
<Kurdistan> så slipper också ubuntu för unity förlita sig på gnome gänget :P
<Philip5> opengl har funnit med qt sedan länge så det måste vara något väldigt specifikt då
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag minns ej exakt men det var något med opengl
<Kurdistan> exakt vad :) sviker minnet
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) nästa LTS ser vi Philip5 med Unity :P.
<Philip5> tror jag nog inte
<Guest76536> är även unity i 12.10  skrivit i qt?
<johanbr> Guest76536: nej
<Guest76536> tänkte väl det,
<johanbr> tyvärr har Canonical också bestämt sig för att använda sin egen displayserver i framtiden (Mir)... jag har väldigt svårt att tro att det är en bra idé
<Guest76536> jag vet inte om jag egentligen tycker om unity..
<Guest76536> svårt att säga vad jag ogillar iofs,
<Kurdistan> Guest76536, nej.
<Kurdistan> johanbr, Mir är jag lite mer fundersam, men man kan ju inte stanna med xserver för alltid. Wayland har ännu ingen distribution ännu använt som standard och inte ens Fedora. Jag förstår Canonical intention.
<Guest76536> Så som jag använder unity just nu, så hade jag nästan lika bra kunnat köra med typ windowmaker från 90-talet.  haha
<johanbr> Kurdistan: Wayland existerar iaf, till skillnad från Mir
<Guest76536> vad är det för fel på xservern då?  varför byta?
<johanbr> att skriva en displayserver från scratch är ett väldigt stort jobb, jag tror inte Canonical har tillräckligt med expertis/resurser för det
<Screedo> godkväll
<Kurdistan> johanbr, mir existerar också och gjort väl ett halv år.
<Kurdistan> johanbr, det där med resurser och expertis kan jag däremot köpa
<johanbr> Kurdistan: jag borde kanske ha skrivit "existerar som en fungerande displayserver"
<Kurdistan> Guest76536, xserver är skrivit för tiotals år så den är inte riktig vad som behövs för framtden
<Kurdistan> johanbr, :) vi får som sagt vad som sker till nästa år för alla som då har hälsan på plats
<Kurdistan> johanbr, wayland har väl funnits sedan 2008?
<johanbr> det kan nog stämma
<Kurdistan> :) något säger mig till nästa år har Mir kommit längre än vad Wayland hunnit på 5 år
<johanbr> de flesta som jobbar med Wayland kommer från Intel eller Redhat, båda betydligt större företag än Canonical
<Guest76536> Kurdistan, men frågan kvarstår - varför byta? Vad har xserver för begränsningar som inte kan åtgärdas inom ramarna för xserver?
<Kurdistan> johanbr, yes och hur många av dessa som bidrag arbetar fulltid med Wayland? :)
<Guest76536> jag bryr mig inte om vad för bakomliggande system som ritar på skärmen,  är mest bara nyfiken på varför man ska byta?  Jag har aldrig upplevt ngn begränsning med X..
<Guest76536> finns säkert någon,
<einand> prestandan
<johanbr> Guest76536: protokollet är väldigt gammalt, och mycket är implementerat som "extensions" ovanpå basprotokollet
<Kurdistan> Guest76536, canonical förklarat sitt beslut på sin wiki
<johanbr> tydligen finns det t.ex. säkerhetsproblem med Xinput som inte går att fixa
<Spookan> Kurdistan: HÃ¥ll tummarna! :P
<Dynamit> allt går att fixa dock så kan det vara så mycket jobb så det är lika bra att börja om från början
<johanbr> Kurdistan: vet inte exakt, men några stycken är det väl
<Kurdistan> Guest76536, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec
<johanbr> och wayland kräver inte att man skriver över sin copyright till något företag (till skillnad från Mir), så det finns också "fritidshackers"
<Kurdistan> johanbr, som jag förstått inte en enda. :)
<Kurdistan> Spookan, :) jepp håller tummarna. jag är så nöjd med 12.04.2 så jag behöver ej oroa mig
<Kurdistan> min gamla laptop hinner nog :) gå under till Mir blir redo
<johanbr> Kurdistan: Kristian Hoegsberg jobbar väl i alla fall till största delen med wayland (även om han säkert gör annat också)
<Kurdistan> johanbr, yes jag vet. dock fråga jag om fulltidsarbete.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Jag med, men vill ha igång WoW.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, haha fick du inte det fungera med länkarna jag gav?
 * Kurdistan skriver från swebuss och internet verkar flyta på okej. får slå å träd :P.
<Mattias_> Vilket iso ska jag ha fall jag vill installera ubuntu på en asrock ion
<Mattias_> intel atom ?
<Mattias_>  =)
<Kurdistan> Mattias_, vad kör du just nu?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Nä, testar en annan variant nu, annars kanske man kan köra något virtuellt windows så man kan installera det på och lägga det på ett minne för Linux?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, går nog. som sagt enda spelet jag spelar emellan åt är supertuxkart :P.
<Mattias_> kurdistan xbmc något som låg installerat
<Kurdistan> Mattias_, antar du har en netbook?
<Mattias_> asrock htpc
<Kurdistan> Mattias_, hmm ingen aning. har inga kunskaper om htpc.
<Mattias_> kurdistan är en intel processor i
<Kurdistan> :) idlare hjälp nu Mattias_ med htpc
<maxjezy> Mattias_: hur mycket ram har du?
<Mattias_> 2gig
<maxjezy> ta den vanliga versionen då
<Mattias_> viken är det ?
<Mattias_> vill kunna boota från cd när man startar burken
<Kurdistan> Mattias_, ubuntu 12.04 med unity
<Kurdistan> bra grejer
<Mattias_> länk
<Mattias_> =)
<maxjezy> den som rekommenderas
<Kurdistan> Mattias_, det kan du
<maxjezy> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<maxjezy> den dvs
<Spookan> Mattias_: Du bör väl kunna köra 32-bit versionen av Ubuntu?
<Mattias_> ja
<Kurdistan> Mattias_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Kurdistan> Mattias_, håll dig borta från 12.10 :P
<Kurdistan> kör istället 12.04.2
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: varför?
<Mattias_> ok
<Kurdistan> samma xserver och kärna från 12.10 finns redan med
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, eftersom 12.04 är stabilare och är lts
<maxjezy> vem ska mögla med samma OS 5 år?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mögla kan man göra till nästa LTS
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> näe, fan.
<maxjezy> alla kommer skratta åt en
<johanbr> Kurdistan: jag vet inte vilken andel av sin tid han lägger på wayland (och det vet nog ingen utanför intel)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha du är skön.
<johanbr> men jag har svårt att tro att Canonical skulle ha möjlighet att lägga större resurser på Mir än vad Intel/Redhat lägger på Wayland
<Kurdistan> johanbr, :) du har nog rätt. som sagt nu har i alla fall canonical lyckats skapa rubiker igen.
<Mattias_> varför står det amd64 ??
<Kurdistan> rolling release och inga mellanversioner
<maxjezy> johanbr: du har inte hört något om trailerparkboys nya film?
<Mattias_> funkar det med intel processor ?
<Kurdistan> qt5/qml
<Kurdistan> mir
<Kurdistan> osv
<johanbr> maxjezy: nej, faktiskt inte :)
<maxjezy> ska börja spelas in nu i mars
<David-A> maxjezy: med backports kan man köra en release ganska länge
<David-A> maxjezy: jag kör fortfarande lucid o ingen skrattar åt mej
<maxjezy> jag är lite som cartman, ibland vill ja frysa ner mig och vakna när saker kommer
<Kurdistan> Mattias_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=lts&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<maxjezy> David-A: vi gör det i smyg
<David-A> å
<Dynamit> jag har löst mitt problem jag ssh ifrån en annan maskin rätt bekvämt ändå att ha ssh server i den maskinen för då kan jag sitta i vardagsrummet och skriva ifrån bärbara
<maxjezy>  Trailer Park Boys Movie #3 going into production Spring 2013
<Spookan> Ska man köra Java 6 eller 7?
<Kurdistan> Spookan, 7 är vad jag kör.
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Ok.. ;)
<Kurdistan> Spookan, har du blivit vän med grannen eller är ni fejd fortfarande :P?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Börjat tröttna på honom, han har aldrig bra filmer hema nu för tiden.. ;)
<Kurdistan> Spookan, haha du är nog hård mot honom.
<Spookan> Installerade Java, men det funkar inte... *suckar*
<Kurdistan> Spookan, hur installera du?
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Med Program Centralen
<Spookan> la även in plugin till browsern... Kör med Google Chrome..
<Kurdistan> Spookan, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer oracle-java7-set-default
<Kurdistan> Spookan, avinstallera det du installerat :)
<Spookan> Kurdistan: Ok, testar, tackar för tipset.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, np.
<Kurdistan> Spookan, fungerar här :).
<Kurdistan> Spookan, sedan sök på google: testa java eller något så finns det någon testsida för se om allt fungerar
<Kurdistan> man blir förfrågad om man vill tillåta plugin osv
<Kurdistan> ta alltid
<Kurdistan> nu har man anlänt
<Kurdistan> hörs svejs frejs
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ha det bra gubbtok. får se om jag kommer in senare ikväll.
<Spookan> Det gick ju inte heller... :( Inget WoW och inget Minecraft...
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<trams> johanbr: problemet verkar specifikt för ubuntu
<trams> johanbr: eller snarare så här. samma problem finns i perl, dock ej i ubuntu 10.04
<Barre> trams: nope.. jag sitter på debian och har samma problem, läste att RedHat gjort en fulpathning i sitt paket men den var så "ful" att upstream inte vill lägga in den
<trams> Barre: åhå, har du en referens till det?
<trams> åh bugbuntu. får väl lägga ett case på canonical. störigt
<Barre> trams: måste kolla browserhistoriken...  men problemet ligger inte i ubuntu, det ligger upstream
<trams> härligt.
<trams> har ni några förslag på workarounds?
<Barre> trams: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=139861#54
<ubot2`> Debian bug 139861 in coreutils "tr: no UTF-8 support" [Normal,Open]
<Sealander> Tjena, ni har säkert hört denna fråga hundra gånger men är lite sugen på testa linux igen! Var typ 10 år sen. Har fastnat lite för ubuntu! Är det nåt att satsa på eller ska jag hålla mig till win 8 eller ska jag testa nån annan dist?
<trams> Barre: tack!
<Sealander> Vad är fördelarna med linux? Om man jämför med win8
<johanbr> trams: använda sed eller awk istället?
<trams> johanbr: har ingen ubuntu här just nu, men fungerar echo "räksmörgås" | sed -e 's/å/a/g' -e 's/ä/a/g' -e 's/ö/o/g' ?
<Barre> Sealander: det är väldigt generella frågor som kommer generera väldigt subjektiva svar =)
<trams> verkar fungera i rödmössa
<trams> går kanske att göra lite elegantare också
<trams> eller förmodligen. :>
<trams> trist att inte perl gillade läget dock
<johanbr> trams: ja, det funkar
<trams> thnx.
<trams> annan fråga, som någon av er kanske ramlat in i; har något av er fått sssd att cache:a sudoers som finns i en ldap?
<johanbr> trams: att perl inte funkar var mer oväntat - har du ett exempel?
<trams> johanbr: sure
<Sealander> Barre: Jo, det är klart! Men är det mer stabilt med linux? Kör eget företag och är det dumt att ge sig in i linuxdjungeln?
<Guest87690> Sealander,  som tidigare sagts, det är personligt.  Jag tycker ger en bättre känsla av kontroll.
<Sealander> Känns som jag skulle behöva bra argument till att gå över till linux, vet inte varför men men...
<Guest87690> Sealander, har du företag så finns det garanterat någon firma som kan erbjuda dig  support med att få ett fungerande och mer stabilt system i Linux.  Men om du enbart har datorer i jobbet som bara används till specifika program, så är windows nog lika bra.På mitt företag där jag jobbar använder vi windows2000 på en hel del datorer, men då kör vi enbart program för as400 (de där databaserna,) fungerar tokfint.
<andol> Sealander: Tja, vad är det som fått dig att börja överväga ett Linux-alternativ då?
<Guest87690> Sealander, fråga dig mer vad det är för något du faktiskt behöver. Vilka funktioner osv.  Sedan räkna på det. Windows fungerar garanterat precis lika bra.
<Sealander> Guest87690: Ok, tack för tipsen!
<trams> johanbr: typ:
<trams> #!/usr/bin/perl
<trams> my $foo='räksmörgås';
<trams> $foo =~ tr/ä/a/;
<trams> print "foo: $foo\n";
<Guest87690> Sealander, som sagt, våra windows 2000 burkar står där dag ut och dag in och fungerar felfritt.  Det handlar bara om att faktiskt veta vad man vill ha dem till. Skulle lätt föreställa mig att windows-burkarna skulle få problem om vi surfade porr och använda dem för vanligt hobby-bruk. Men till att bara köra databas-grejer fungerar de felfritt.  Men du skulle säkert få bättre support av någon konsultfirma som s
<Guest87690> ysslade med linux. De är oftast mer entusiastiska och finurliga.
<andol> trams: Vill du inte snarare ha s/ istället för tr/ i din Perl?
<Sealander> andol: Har tröttnat lite på Windows miljön och har kommit in lite på ubuntu nu när det gjort reklam för det nu när det börjar komma mobiler och plattor! Som sagt var väldigt intresserad av linux för i tiden och testade lur olika distar. Sin sagt är sugen på något nytt och förändring.
<trams> andol: tja, om jag vill ersätta "å" bara givetvis, men nu vill jag eg göra något i still med $foo =~ tr/ÅÄÖåäöüÜ/AAOaaouU/;
<Sealander> Lite *
<maxjezy> Sealander: vilket windows är du van vid?
<trams> går väl att arbeta sig runt så klart, dock irriterande.
<maxjezy> Sealander:  kan tänkas byta en linux cd mot en windows cd om du vill.. jag vill byta till windows och du linux.
<trams> sed-tricket duger. behöver inte prestanda eller så
<andol> Sealander: Har ingen aning om i vilken utsträckning det är Rätt för dig företag, men för att få lite första känsla för det hela kan ju alltid boota upp i en live-mijö? Alltså att starta Ubuntu direkt från en CD alt. USB, utan att faktiskt behöva installera på hårddisken.
<Sealander> maxjezy: har kört mest dels win7 men precis uppgraderat till win8.
<andol> Sealander: Det är ju ändå något du kan göra utan att behöva investera alltför mycket tid, och sen baserat på det kan du ju fundera på ifall du vill testa mera.
<Guest87690> Sealander, sen beror det ju mycket på om du behöver använda vissa specifika program som bara finns i windows-miljö eller om du bara behöver kunna skicka email och surfa,
<Barre> Guest87690: detsamma gäller väl även åt andra hållet, att välja Windows när man har kravet att använda linuxmjukvara är ett dumt val såvida man inte bara skall skicka email eller browsa internet
<johanbr> trams: http://pastebin.ca/2328547
<andol> Barre: Jo, fast med tanke å att Sealander kör Windows nu så är han gissningsvis inte beroende utav renodlad LInuxmjukvara? :)
<trams> johanbr: åh. smaskigt. :>
<Sealander> andol: aha Ok. Visste jag inte. Idag använder jag inte min bärbara burk till så mycket! Mest fakturering, rita ritningar i autocad, skriver använder office programmen till skriva offerter. Med mera lite bild behandling samt hållt på en del med hemsidor
<Barre> andol: så är det i.o.f.s.
<trams> johanbr: tack tack. borde kanske förstått att det var något sådant.
<johanbr> trams: varsågod :)
<Sealander> Men det kanske skulle va bra om jag körde dual boot?!
<einand> svårt att klara sig på renodlad linux mjukvara
<andol> Sealander: Ja, antingen det eller köra ett utav operativsystemen i botten, och sen köra det andra virtualiserat ovanpå.
<David-A> Sealander: eller wubi-installation, för att prova (tänk på att avinstallera på rätt sätt o inte bara radera wubi-filerna efteråt)
<einand> eller dualboot
<Barre> stating the obvious ;P
<Guest87690> Barre, precis det jag syftade på.  Är det inga specifika program så duger ubuntu precis utmärkt.  Framför allt lts.
<Barre> Guest87690: jag förstår =)
<Sealander> David-A: Ok för kolla upp det! Har ingen aning vad wubi installation är men googlar på det sen :)
<Sealander> andol: Ok tack :)
<Guest87690> även för mig som helt vanlig användare så ställer ju programvara ibland till det i linux.  Fick exempelvis böka lite med wine för att få netflix att fungera,
<maxjezy> det är synd att wubi endast tillåter 30 gb, känns som ett sätt att begränsa wubi användarna så de blir tvingade att installera det ordentligt
<Spookan> Guest87690: Jag snackade med Netflixs support ang Linux, de visste inte ens vad det var haha.
<Sealander> Tack för alla svar denna gång, uppskattats!
<johanbr> Netflix startades av folk från microsoft, gissar det är därför de insisterar på att använda silverlight
<Spookan> Var det inte Silverlight som skulle läggas ner?
<johanbr> Spookan: jo, jag tror det
<maxjezy> intressant, bitcoins tar ju nätpoker till nya höjder.
<maxjezy> https://sealswithclubs.eu/
<Spookan> Äntligen fått igång Minecraft. Det var bökigt..
<David-A> Spookan: mc server ?
<K350> i vilken log kan jag se varför en daemon inte startar?
<David-A> K350: det finns en /var/log/daemon.log men om alla demoner använder den vet jag inte. om den inte ens fick försöka starta vet jag inte.
<K350> David-A: ska kika ...
<Spookan> David-A: Mm och klienten, mest för mig och några kompisar... Har ingen FET lina..
<Spookan> David-A: Lirar du MC?
<David-A> Spookan: nä, mindre släktingar. det verkar vara ett kul spel, kreativitetsmässigt som lego, och att mojang inte försöker ha total kontroll utan det finns lokala servrar, oberoende plugins o spinnoffs o sånt
<David-A> Spookan: jag har sagt att de inte får slå munkarna, och bara döda grisar om de behöver kött och inte för kuls skull. men de lyssnar inte...
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-06
<andol> Morgens
<larsemil> Barre: pong
<larsemil> nirrb
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<maxjezy> morrn
<Barre> morrn..
<Barre> larsemil: latancy to high, dropping package
<HeMan> Barre: hur blev det me BaFS?
<Barre> HeMan: det var ju du som skulle koda
<HeMan> Barre: men då blir det ju HeFS, inte samma stuns i det namnet
<Barre> HeMan: eeeh... nej, jag står för den övergripande deisgnen och du kodar. tror du att cheops pyramiden byggdes av cheops? nej... precis
<HeMan> Barre: meh
<HeMan> Barre: jag får väl koda lite i helgen, ska iväg och umgås med folk, köra skoter och dricka öl
<HeMan> Barre: HaBaFS?
<HeMan> Barre: äsch
<HeMan> Barre: HeBaFS menade jag ju
<Barre> hahaha...
<andol> Med tanke på att det redan finns ett LAFS, vinner larsemil då? :)
<HeMan> eller om andol vinner med afs?
<andol> HeMan: Fast det a:et mappar ju redan mot ett (annat) namn...
<HeMan> andol: nu ska ju inte förstöra genom att använda fakta
<andol> Sant :)
 * andol vinner!
<HeMan> hmm, vad hette filsystemet som linux använde innan ext?
<bamsefar> Oklart
<bamsefar> Barre: Ska du bygga filsystem?
<Coffe> ha ha  habafs
<Coffe> hebafs even
<Barre> bamsefar: hahaha... nej.. det är bara HeMan och Jag som larvar oss lite
<Coffe> tss  bamsefar visst har dom lovat att göra det nu .. right
<HeMan> xiafs!
<HeMan> hette det gamla filesystemet
<bamsefar> Barre: Lätt att du ska!
<bamsefar> Barre: Kan jag komma med lite feature-requests? ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: absolut... skjut dina requests direkt till HeMan, det är nämligen hand som skall koda. På så sätt kan jag ta åt mig all ära när det är bra men skylla på HeMan när det upptäcks buggar... lite så jobbar nämligen jag
<bamsefar> Barre: Aha, fiffigt.
<bamsefar> Kan ni bygga det i node.js? ;)
<andol> Precis, måste vara web scale, ju!
<larsemil> Barre: lyckades du blockera dig själv igår? såg att du fått en fail2ban
<HeMan> Barre: såg du förresten http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-btrfs@vger.kernel.org/msg22590.html ?
<HeMan> Barre: tcm_loop och target_core_mod
<HeMan> Barre: såg mycket intressant ut!
<andol> HeMan: Jomentitta en sådan vacker reklamsnutt jag just utsattes för :) https://www.dropbox.com/s/uzjks91ds14c90j/southpolead.png
<HeMan> andol: jepp!
<HeMan> maxjezy: $46!
<maxjezy> helt galet att det steg 6 dollar inatt
<maxjezy> HeMan: are we ritch yet?
<HeMan> maxjezy: $41 är iofs Weighted Avg
<maxjezy> tror det ligger på 500 innan månadens slut
<maxjezy> SEK
<maxjezy> HeMan: http://betsofbitco.in/
<maxjezy> gå in och spela på om nästa påve är svart eller inte vetja!
<maxjezy> den som sa att bitcoins inte går att använda vet inte vad den talade om
<Barre> larsemil: ja... jag lyckades göra det... caps lock fail
<HeMan> maxjezy: vad använder du dina till?
<maxjezy> finns sushinyckelringar, pokerspel, indisk curry och 3dprinting
<maxjezy> just nu ligger de som investment
<maxjezy> hittade en 3dprinting sida som jag eventuellt ska testa
<HeMan> maxjezy: så du använder dom inte som valuta alltså?
<maxjezy> försöker också försöka övertyga endel sidor inom blendercommunityt att acceptera bitcoins
<maxjezy> så jag kan donera och köpa mig material
<maxjezy> näe, de ligger där de ligger
<maxjezy> tex blendercookie.com har börjat med citicen tutorials
<maxjezy> vip material som man endast kommer åt om man köpt access
<maxjezy> var och varannan tutorial är av detta slag
<maxjezy> köper man medlemskap för 8 dollar i månaden så får man alla videos, men jag orkar inte med paypal och andra bökiga metoder
<maxjezy> http://www.unixstickers.com/ tar bitcoins som betalmedel
<maxjezy> de ser ut att vara av hög kvaliet med
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är fortfarande specialfall, man kan inte köpa mat eller husrum för dom än
<maxjezy> https://www.bitmit.net/en/item/18641-100-gram-of-german-quality-biltong-beef-jerky
<maxjezy> https://www.bitmit.net/en/item/9755-a-one-vietnam-beef-instant-noodles
<maxjezy> mumsmums
<maxjezy> husrum är svårt även med kontanter idag
<maxjezy> alla affärer vi gör ska gynna någon VD på nordea eller annan bank
<maxjezy> funderar på att lägga ut min nexus på tradera för bitcoins
<maxjezy> HeMan: https://www.bitmit.net/en/item/15155-ahlgrens-bilar
<HeMan> maxjezy: yeah!
<maxjezy> när man kan köpa bilar för bitcoins då är de riktiga pengar!
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag hade inte sett den sidan tidigare!
<HeMan> maxjezy: nu blev jag glad igen!
<maxjezy> nice med escrow också
<maxjezy> slipper man bli blåst på sina bilar
<maxjezy> jag blev mest godis-sugen
<ibm_> hur kan jag installera om alla program som är kopplade till nätverks anslutningar som t. ex. network manager?
<maxjezy> avinstallera och installera de på nytt.
<ibm_> ja men hur då
<maxjezy> via pakethanteraren eller terminalen
<ibm_> vad heter de
<maxjezy> via terminalen skriver du typ sudo apt-get purge (paketnamn)
<ibm_> känner inte till namnet på alla dessa
<maxjezy> googla.
<ibm_> googla på vad när jag inte har något namn?
<maxjezy> alla program med gui som du kan starta brukar ha något hjälp-avsnitt där man kan läsa om programmet, ofta står programmets riktiga namn där
<maxjezy> tex, sitter du i ubuntu och behöver veta vad networkmanagern heter, googla på ubuntu och networkmanager så brukar det dyka upp endel om den
<maxjezy> lägg till uninstall så får du nog lite svar också
<maxjezy> svårt att veta vilka program du har kopplade till nätverksanslutningar
<ibm_> men problemet är att jag inte vet vilka program som är kopplade till nätvers anslutningar hur kan jag ta reda på dessa program?
<maxjezy> det finns inget magiskt "sudo reinstall all network-connected programs" kommando
<maxjezy> har du tjallat sönder något och inte vet vad är det nog snabbast att göra en backup och installera systemet på nytt
<ibm_> nej det händer alltid något skumt efter uppdateringar och uppgraderingar
<ibm_> varje gång blir något förstörd efteråt
<realubot> Look who's talking again! ibm is back!
<gaisten> någon som vågat konvertera en ext3 till btrfs? :)
<gaisten> tänkte testa apt-btrfs-snashot
<gaisten> snapshot*
<andol> HeMan, Barre: ^^
<Barre> har inte konverterat några filsystem... tycker det låter läskigt... HeMan är läskig, kanske han har gjort det
<delhage> konvertera? går det?
<gaisten> jupp
<gaisten> jo jag tycker det är läskigt också :) måste fixa en image först ifall det skiter sig
<gaisten> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Conversion_from_Ext3
<larsemil> Barre: men du har kommit in sen?
<ibm_> realubot tack för att du tog bort spärren
<ibm_> realubot alltså att du frågade i kanalen verkar det ha hjälpt
<ibm_> realubot läget annars
<ibm_> realubot du har inte varit lika aktiv som du brukar vara på flera dagar
<ibm_> realubot kanske haft mycket att göra
<ibm_> realubot i.a.f. skönt att kunna prata med dig även här
<ibm_> realubot och inte bara som pp
<ibm_> realubot du rockar
<maxjezy> HeMan: http://www.bitcoinstore.com/information-technology/computer-systems/mobile-computers.html
<HeMan> maxjezy: jo hårdvara och datorprylar i övrigt har jag sett tidigare
<maxjezy> har du sett priserna?
<maxjezy> ganska vettiga verkar det som iaf
<HeMan> maxjezy: jovars, inte jättebilliga men det är acceptabla nivåer
<maxjezy> tänk om man hade varit med från starten och sparat sina bitcoins till nu
<maxjezy> nej, ja blir bara hungrig av tanken på att ja kunde varit rik idag
<HeMan> om inte "om" funnits hade alla varit miljonärer...
<realubot> ibm_: Jag hoppas att kanalen såg att du skrev att realubot "rockar".
<realubot> ibm_: Läget är bra med mig. Och nej, jag har inte varit lika aktiv här på ett tag då jag har varit lite upptagen med annat och så.
<realubot> ibm_: Hur är det med dig själv då?
<maxjezy> HeMan: jo, kanske, men om...
<larsemil> HeMan: vi har också fått våra neos
<larsemil> HeMan: kan du förklara en sak för mig
<HeMan> larsemil: kan försöka
<larsemil> HeMan: hur sjutton kan NFC generera en ny sträng varje gång?
<HeMan> larsemil: det finns nog med energi i NFC för att driva en processor som genererar nya strängen
<larsemil> sjukt häftigt iaf
<larsemil> HeMan: that said. vad ska du använda din till?
<HeMan> jepp!
<larsemil> :D
<HeMan> larsemil: mest för att lära mig
<HeMan> larsemil: men planen är smart-card-läget för att plocka ut kerberos-tickets
<HeMan> larsemil: och även "vanlig" inloggning på websidor
<larsemil> mm openid har ju stöd för det.
<HeMan> larsemil: vilken openid-supplier?
<larsemil> http://www.yubico.com/applications/single-sign-on/single-sign-on-openid/
<HeMan> ha! min openid ska köra yubikey-inloggning!
<HeMan> måste peka om dns'en noterar jag
<HeMan> hmm, var tydligen ett tag sedan jag gjorde en openid-inloggning
<HeMan> min url pekar på en ip-adress som är bortmigrerad sedan 2 månader...
<einand> maxjezy: New piece: The target value for bitcoin is not some $50 or $100. It is $100,000 to $1,000,000.
<HeMan> ha! yubikey-inloggning på min openid fixad!
<larsemil> HeMan: äntligen något du kan använda det till!
<larsemil> HeMan: känns lite som.. hmm. vad ska man säga.
<larsemil> HeMan: så här: "JA jag kan använda yubikey till openid. Nu måste jag bara hitta något som stödjer openid...."
<realubot> einand: Det går rykten om att jag "rockar". realubot rocks.
<andol> larsemil: stackoverflow,serverfault och resterande stackexchange-sidor?
<larsemil> ja. det stärker bara min poäng egentligen
<larsemil> att nördiga saker fungerar på nördiga sidor. :)
<andol> larsemil: Varför skulle man vilja besöka några andra sidor? :P
<larsemil> Det sa jag inte att man ville
<larsemil> Men det är som med allt annat jag tycker om
<andol> HeMan: Gissar att ni har någon intern webmail på southpole? Ska inte ta och lära den prata yubikey då?
<HeMan> andol: nej, kerberos
<HeMan> andol: och fixa pkinit för smart card-autenticering
<andol> HeMan: Fast är inte det lite något man är beroende utav att sitta framfär "rätt" dator för, och behöver man ens en webmail då?
<einand> realubot: vad har du inbillat dig nu?
<HeMan> andol: hmm, jao, webmail kanske ska vara vanlig inloggning
<HeMan> andol: däremot tex våran interna wiki är redan kerberosifierad
<andol> HeMan: Nice!
<HeMan> andol: våran ldap är också kerberosifierad
<andol> HeMan: När ska ni börja leka med mitt filsystem då? :)
<HeMan> andol: funkar fint med thunderbird tex
<HeMan> andol: vet inte riktigt, vi kör inte jättemycke remote filsystem längre
<HeMan> andol: de flesta jobbar på lokal disk och backar med rdiff-backup
<andol> HeMan: Nej, men när ni väl har en väl fungerade Kerberos på plats är det väl synd att inte passa på, bara därför att? :)
<andol> Fast visst, kan helt klart se den begränsade nyttan.
<HeMan> andol: hemma lär det bli både afs och nfsv4 med kerberos
<realubot> einand: "12:09 < ibm_> realubot du rockar"
<einand> realubot: fast ibm_ ord är ju inte värt specielt mycket
<andol> HeMan: Perfekt, då vet jag vem jag ska störa när jag själv vill bli lika häftig :)
<HeMan> andol: :)
<Coffe> HeMan:  kär ni kerberos anropen via ldap ? eller direkt till kerberos ?
<HeMan> Coffe: vi kör kerberos-autenticerad ldap
<Coffe> HeMan:  ok. och det betyder ? :)
<HeMan> Coffe: så man måste göra en kinit före man gör ldapsearch
<andol> HeMan: Eller, bortsett då från kruxet att jag egentligen inte vill ha så mycket till extern nåbara tjänster körandes hemmifrån, då jag helst slipper vara beroende utav tillgängligheten på hemmabredband.
<Coffe> ok.
<HeMan> andol: jo, men detta är mer labb
<Coffe> HeMan:  kör ni gamla eller nyta sättet att config ?
<HeMan> andol: jag har tex så att jag bara kan komma åt min kdc via ipv6
<HeMan> Coffe: på openldap? nya
<Coffe> HeMan:  vilken mekanism anv ni för lösa det  ?
<HeMan> Coffe: lösa vilken del?
<andol> HeMan: Härligt att slippa behöva ta hänsyn till legacy-IPv4? :)
<Coffe> HeMan:  skriv en guide :) finns knappt några med nya config sättet
<HeMan> Coffe: openldap har inbyggt stöd för kerberos-autenticering
<Coffe> HeMan:  ja hur/vad anv ni i ldap för att kolla av det ?
<HeMan> Coffe: det finns en rätt bra
<Coffe> HeMan:  Okey.  har jag inte kollat.. blir rädd å gråter så fort jag behöver tänka på att modifiera ldap
<HeMan> Coffe: jo det är lite läskigt
<HeMan> Coffe: jag tror dock jag har någorlunda koll på det nu
<Coffe> HeMan:  kanske ändrat sig sedan jag höll på .. för då fanns det bara för det statiska configs inte de dynamiska.
<HeMan> Coffe: att ändra acl'er var riktigt läskigt
<Coffe> HeMan:  det har jag knappt rört.
<Coffe> men kanske dax att sätta upp en kdc för att kunna logga in via ip+kinit
<HeMan> Coffe: http://www.rjsystems.nl/en/2100-d6-openldap-provider-kerberos.php
<Coffe> HeMan:  +1
<Coffe> HeMan: ska fixa något kul med det.. kan man ju styra över alla inloggningar.. 2key auth med kerberos och yubi ?  kan de var anågot
<HeMan> Coffe: det finns någon plugin till kerberos för one time passwords
<HeMan> andol: eftersom jag bara har en extern ipv4-adress hemma så blir det lite trixigt att låta allt gå via den
<HeMan> andol: eller rättare sagt, eftersom jag bara hade en exten ipv4-adress
<HeMan> andol: jag har numera 2 och ska fixa 6 till
<HeMan> Coffe: https://www.nordu.net/~linus/INSTALL-krb5-fast-otp.html
<HeMan> andol: jag har för övrigt satt upp en radius-server hemma så jag kan logga in på mitt trådlösa nät med användaren i ldap/kerberos
<andol> Smutt
<Barre> larsemil: jadå...
<Barre> larsemil: det är en 24-bitars mask va?
<Coffe> HeMan:  länk på tips om radius ?
<larsemil> Barre: huh?
<Barre> Coffe: irc:://HeMan#ubuntu-se@Freenode   ;P
<Barre> larsemil: 255.255.255.0 subnetmask?
<larsemil> Bmm
<larsemil> japp
<Barre> k.. thx
<larsemil> Barre: så lite så.
<HeMan> Coffe: njae, jag googlade lite, kommer inte ihåg var jag läste om det
<Coffe> Barre:  ha ha ha
<kent_> finns det något sätt att veta om modemet går på 2g eller 3g?  I windows så står det i i fönstret för uppkopplingsprogrammet, men i panelen i ubuntu står det ju inget om det, bara att jag är uppkopplad
<Peyam> tjena
<ibm_> någon som vet hur jag kan dela min internet anslutning till en annan dator?
<ibm_> förut gick det med network manager med alternativet, delade med andra datorer, varför funkar det inte längre som det brukade?
<ibm_> någon som vet hur man kan fixa detta?
<ibm_> på ett annat sätt?
<MarkusDBX> hmm, ibm, har du inte ställt exakt samma fråga, med samma formulering ganska många ggr nu? Ingen verkar veta. Prova att formulera om din fråga.
<ibm_> nej det andra hade med ett modem att göra
<ibm_> via analoga telefon linjen detta har med ett wifi och ett nätverkskort att göra
<MarkusDBX> ok. dåså
<ibm_> i detta fall är båda nätverkskort ett trådlöst och ett vanligt trådbunden
<ibm_> så det är ganska stort skillnad mellan dessa 2 olika sätt
<johanbr> ibm_: vad är det som inte funkar när du försöker konfigurera det med network-manager?
<ibm_> att dela internet anslutningen till en annan dator med alternativet delade med andra datorer
<johanbr> jo, men exakt vad händer?
<ibm_> inget den andra datorn får ingen internet anslutning, fast felet är på denna dator, eftersom den andra inte har ändrats
<johanbr> för att se vad som är fel behövs loggar från båda datorerna, till att börja med utskrift från "ifconfig -a"
<ibm_> här får du länken http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5591104/
<johanbr> ibm_: och från den andra datorn?
<ibm_> den andra datorn har inte linux
<ibm_> eller det har den fast det är egentligen en ip tv box
<johanbr> ok... vilken anslutning försöker du dela ut - den trådlösa?
<ibm_> nej den trådbundna nätverkskortet
<johanbr> ok, kan du ta screenshot på inställningarna för den i network-manager och posta nånstans?
<ibm_> eller jo wlan ska skicka anslutningen till nätverkskortet
<johanbr> ta screenshot på wlan-inställningar i så fall
<ibm_> här får du länkarna http://shareimage.ro/images/rnqbaocq9kx0ktzwb3ip.png http://shareimage.ro/images/cu71915wc4o6bdsk1u7f.png http://shareimage.ro/images/roxl7j7vz3v1fmp98cl.png http://shareimage.ro/images/8u59hnywd4re92wng8g.png
<ibm_> wlan inställningarna är rätt för att det är den jag använder nu
<ibm_> alltså på denna dator
<johanbr> ibm_: men enligt inställningarna så är det ethernet-anslutningen som är delad med andra datorer - dvs. du behöver en kabel iptv-box -> dator
<johanbr> är det så du vill ha det?
<ibm_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
<ibm_>                          nej wlan är min vanliga internet och den ska delas vidare i sin tur
<Barre> larsemil: nu är min backup-mx uppe och rullar.. den fungerar också =)
<ibm_> och det är rätt
<johanbr> ibm_: ja, det är det jag menar, dvs. det går iptv-box -> trådad anslutning till dator -> wlan-anslutning till internet
<johanbr> har du en kabel från iptv-boxen till datorn?
<ibm_> ja det stämmer
<ibm_> alltså internet -> modem -> router -> dator -> ip tv box
<ibm_> alltså datorn är ansluten trådlöst till routern
<johanbr> ibm_: kan du posta utskrift från "grep -i dnsmasq /var/log/syslog" på pastebin?
<ibm_> här får du länken http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5591221/
<johanbr> ibm_: din iptv-box svarar aldrig på DHCPOFFER
<ibm_> den är inställt på dhcp
<ibm_> eller vad menar du
<johanbr> kan bero på dålig nätverkskabel, buggig nätverksdrivrutin i boxen, trasig hårdvara, ...
<johanbr> prova ansluta nåt annat än iptv-boxen till samma kabel (annan dator t.ex.)
<ibm_> denna kabel funkar om jag ansluter den direkt till routern
<ibm_> men den är långt ifrån
<johanbr> då är väl kabeln ok
<johanbr> men prova att ansluta nåt annat än iptv-boxen
<ibm_> har inget annat
<ibm_> det funkade innan uppdateringarna av ubuntu de brukar förstöra alltid nåt
<einand> Smurfarna
<johanbr> ibm_: det är svårt att veta var felet ligger utan att prova att ansluta något annat
<johanbr> ibm_: du skulle kunna prova att koppla in kabeln som du har från din router mot internet
<johanbr> sen titta i routerns webinterface om den får en ip-adress
<ibm_> hur menar du
<ibm_> kan du förklara lite mer
<maxjezy> HeMan: vad tror du bitcoin ligger på imorgonbitti?
<einand> maxjezy: vad ligger det på nu?
<maxjezy> einand: 310 svenska
<maxjezy> lär ske en explosion snart, hastig stigning upp mot 500 lappen.
<maxjezy> jag känner det i magen
<einand> jo
<johanbr> ibm_: ta kabeln från routern mot internet (ADSL-modem eller vad du nu har), koppla sen in "internet-änden" i din dator
<einand> maxjezy: nu börjar den bli värt så mycket så jag börjar bli sur för mina jag slarva bort
<maxjezy> einand: japp, varför slarvade du?
<maxjezy> linux?
<johanbr> ibm_: kolla sen i routerns webinterface (ofta http://192.168.1.1/) och se om routern får en ip-adress mot "internet" - dvs din dator i det här fallet
<einand> maxjezy: glömde backupa dom när jag installera om datorn
<maxjezy> einand: tror det är vanligt
<einand> därför värdet skjutit i höjden ;)
<maxjezy> ja va själv på g igår att göra samma sak
<einand> maxjezy: hur många har du?
<einand> jag var rätt tidigt ute, och minade mina själv, hade rätt många
<maxjezy> einand:  mindre än 20 är det :)
<maxjezy> rent ekonomiskt är bitcoins iaf det som har mest värde just nu i mitt hem
<kent_> vad är bitcoins?
<einand> kent_: digital valuta
<kent_> ok..
<ibm_> johanbr den är ju kopplat mot internet
<einand> maxjezy: jag minns att jag hade 3 siffrigt, men inte mer än så
<kent_> einand, som man kan handla med över internet?
<johanbr> ibm_: ja...?
<einand> kent_: ja, eller i vissa butiker som stödjer det
<kent_> einand, ok.  Typ, som om paypal skulle ha en egen valuta? :)
<einand> vanligast är nog silkroad
<ibm_> johanbr jag kan prova lägga kabeln direkt till modemet
<einand> kent_: nä
<maxjezy> einand: tänk vilken jävla magsyra du hade haft nu med dessa
<johanbr> ibm_: ja, det är en bättre lösning
<johanbr> prova det
<maxjezy> einand: ja hittade en nice sida idag där man kan köpa biff och algrens bilar för bitcoins
<johanbr> ibm_: eller nej, glöm det
<einand> maxjezy: påminn mig inte
<einand> maxjezy: lol
<johanbr> ibm_: du kan inte koppla kabeln från din dator mot internet, du måste ha nåt i andra änden som frågar efter en ip-adress med dhcp
<einand> silkroad omstätter väl ett par miljoner i månaden nu?
<maxjezy> som ja förstått det är alla pengar som ligger i escrow en vinst för silk road
<maxjezy> 1% minst
<einand> :)
<ibm_> johanbr jo men modemet har 4 utgångar
<maxjezy> beroende på hur länge säljaren varit där
<maxjezy> eller hur mycket den sålt
<einand> handla nått där?
<maxjezy> näe, tror inte det kommer ske heller
<einand> ok
<ibm_> johanbr på 1 ligger routern så jag lägger datorn på 2
<maxjezy> einand: har du varit in där?
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> jag var på väg att köpa en grej där en gång, som faktiskt är lagligt enligt svensk lag
<maxjezy> finns ju massa elektroniska artiklar och grejer med
<maxjezy> konst hörde jag fanns
<einand> i mitt fall ett plomberat gevär
<einand> var det iaf "Officellt" ;)
<maxjezy> einand: man hade ju lätt blivit säljare där om det vore lite lättare
<maxjezy> tror inte priserna gynnar mig som eventuellt ska sälja för billiga saker
<maxjezy> tror iaf folket som handlar där inte alltid har kapsylerna i hatten och det kan göra att man väl tjänar en krona eller två
<einand> har inte vart inne där på 1.5år eller nått
<einand> varierar
<einand> kan ju inte vara allt för blåsta heller, som hittar dit
<maxjezy> första gången ja hörde om det så var det att man kunde beställa hitmans och grejer
<einand> ooh
<einand> undra vad det kostar
<maxjezy> kanske inte på sr men onion
<maxjezy> tror mycket av dessa var fejk
<maxjezy> pga anonymitet
<einand> tja, men får väl ta någon med goda omdömmen
<maxjezy> "hit well done, 5 out of 5 stars!"
<einand> "I gave him 3 of 5 as he killed the victem to fast, i wanted him to hurt"
<einand> tycker dock det är synd att inte längre finns några bra sajter för att sälja och köpa information
<einand> fanns mycket förr
<maxjezy> einand: sånt lär ju ske på irc
<maxjezy> för dom invigna
<einand> japp
<einand> men man hittar inga köpare längre
<maxjezy> finns nog säkert en hel del hemliga sällskap som handlar med känslig info
<einand> maxjezy: oftast är varje person i gruppen specialiserad på ett område, eller en typ av databas
<Peyam> Tjenaaaaaaaa
<Peyam> Uncle  Peyam is here
<ibm_> johanbr så nu sitter den i modemet
<maxjezy> einand: ja träffade en uteliggare i irland som sa att hans morsa var någon känd jävla porslinshandlare som dessutom hade leit en hitman för att ta kål på honom, han var på väg till peru eller något pga detta
<ibm_> johanbr då ger den ut internet för andra som redan har internet
<maxjezy> läskigt med folk som har så mycket pengar att de kan komma undan alla lagar och regler genom att köpa sig målvakter och hitmans
<ibm_> johanbr delar ut internet från internet
<einand> maxjezy: tror inte det var psykisk sjukdom?
<maxjezy> einand: jag är 100 % säker på att det var sanning i det han pratade om
<einand> ok
<einand> borde vara lättare att hyra hitmens
<einand> med tanke på att polisen ändå inte gör annat än att jaga papperslösa
<maxjezy> mamman ansåg väl att sonen inte var fin nog
<einand> ok
<maxjezy> han luktade iaf gott, tobak av finare sort och en god pipa hade han med
<einand> hum.. så han var ingen fattig uteliggare
<ibm_> johanbr så modemets gateway är något annat
<maxjezy> einand: antagligen hade han rånat sin mor för att dra sin väg
<maxjezy> eller någon annan jävel
<maxjezy> han va iaf den vettigaste människan ja träffa på irland
<einand> ok
<einand> Faktiskt aldrig vart på irland, fast min äldsta och bästa vän bor där
<johanbr> ibm_: att koppla från din dator mot internet säger dig ingenting
<johanbr> som sagt, det måste vara något som svarar på dhcp-requests i andra änden
<einand> johanbr: att du ens orkar försöka hjälpa honom
<maxjezy> billigt att dra dit iaf
<einand> maxjezy: japp
<larsemil>  /lastlog larsemil
<larsemil> oops
<einand> larsemil: :)
<einand> larsemil: -10 är smidigt med, så får man inte all skit
<maxjezy> är det en bouncer?
<einand> nä irssi
<maxjezy> eller vad gör lastlog?
<larsemil> einand: ah!
<einand> visar senaste raderna
<johanbr> maxjezy: låter lite som http://www.jwz.org/blog/2013/01/shes-a-flight-risk-2/
<einand> ./lastlog larsemil kommer visa alla rader i din chatthistorik där ordet larsemil är med
<einand> -10 visar 10 senaste raderna
<einand> -X visar X senase raderna
<einand> +X visar X antal rader som kommer skrivas i framtiden ;)
<maxjezy> johanbr: va äre där, läskigt!
<johanbr> maxjezy: jo... det här skrevs av en journalist som (påstod att han) träffade hon som skrev bloggen: http://www.esquire.com/features/ESQ1003-OCT_ISABELLA
<johanbr> om det var en bluff var de rätt noggranna
<maxjezy> mycket text alltså
<JimTee> Om jag har en partition sda1. Hur får jag reda på vilken hd den ligger på.  Tex hd0,0 eller annat
<Spookan> JimTee: Vad får du fram med df -h ?
<einand> ni som kan datalagrin, vad är det jag kolla på, om jag vill ha ett enkelt system som är lätt att lägga till mera disk
<einand> dvs jag vill tex varje månad kunna köpa 2x2TB disk och stoppa in och så läggs det till i det "lagrings" media som finns
<JimTee> Spookan< Jag får info om sda1
<Spookan> JimTee: Ok, då vetetusan..
<JimTee> speakman< tack ändå
<Barre> JimTee: titta i filen /boot/grub/device.map det är mappningen för grub. grub börjar räkna parittionerna från 0 istället för 1 så om device.map säger att hd0 är /dev/sda så är alltså hd0,0 samma sak som /dev/sda1
<JimTee> Barre< Aha. tack
<madbear> einand: RAID då
<einand> madbear: vill ju ha möjlighet att slänga in flera maskiner, när den första tar slut
<einand> funderar på en lösning med en "anslutnings-server" som man kör med lvm och iscsi
<larsemil> lvm gör ju det du frågar efter
<Barre> larsemil: kör du någon speciell konfig på fail2ban eller är det default?
<larsemil> det är ogg som kan det där
<larsemil> Barre: Raden ovanför
<Barre> ok...
<Barre> oGG: kör du någon speciell konfig på fail2ban eller är det default? =)
<larsemil> Barre: det var inte så att du glömde ändra från PAM till proxmox igår då?
<Barre> larsemil: jo, det var en kombination... eller glömde och glömde.. PAM är default och instuktionerna talade inte om vilken realm jag skulle använda =)
<oGG> håller jag på att bli beskylld för något nu eller =)
<Barre> oGG: hahaha...
<Barre> bara nyfiken på om du gjort någon specialkonfig på fail2ban, eller om default är "good enough"
<Spookan> Oj, testar Clamav med ClamTK, den har hittat 15st virus än så länge, lite förvånande.. ;)
<maxjezy> Spookan: du behöver inte skämmas, det är helt naturligt
<maxjezy> har själv haft klamma och det är inte alls så illa som vissa påstår
<Spookan> maxjezy: Naturligt att hitta virus i en linux install?
<oGG> Barre: mja, det är väl detta filtret ja kör med: failregex = pvedaemon\[.*authentication failure; rhost=<HOST> user=.*msg=.*
<maxjezy> Spookan: ja, viruset finns ju, bara att man inte blir smittad
<EAG> nån som jobbat med agresso nånting?
<EAG> specifikt byggt integrationer mellan agresso och andra system
<einand> Spookan: Clamav är värdelöst på att hitta virus, förstår inte varför folk vill köra det
<oGG> Barre: å sen 3 strikes and you're out. lagomt hårda bud.
<Barre> oGG: ahh.. eget filter för pm.. har inte kollat så mycket på fail2ban... hur länge är man "out" då?
<Spookan> maxjezy: Ok, men skumt att det finns i mitt Linux, alltid fått höra att "Linux är virusfritt"...
<Spookan> einand: Mest för test nu.
<oGG> Barre: 1209600. sekunder antar jag. vilket nån som är bra på matte kan räkna ut bättre än mig.
<Barre> hahaha
<maxjezy> Spookan: linux kanske, men inte filerna du spar
<Barre> oGG: tack för förklaringen..
<Barre> dags för vila.
<larsemil> själv kör jag kvällsprogrammeringspass
<larsemil> det brukar gå sådär
<Spookan> maxjezy: Återstår och se vad det är för filer, kan ju vara låsta filer eller nått med..
<larsemil> men idag kommer jag någonstanns
<oGG> Barre: den var luddig, nu när jag läser efteråt. men varsegod.
<maxjezy> Spookan: om det är virus i linux ska vi givetvis sprida detta i media
<maxjezy> all publicitet är bra
<maxjezy> windows har haft säkerhetshål i tusental och massor med virus, mer poppis nu än någonsin
<maxjezy> man ser även likhet bland människor, när klamydia och gonnore epedemier sätter igång så ligger folk mer
<Spookan> maxjezy: Kan ju återkomma sen med vilka filer det var...
<maxjezy> det är något med virus som lockar
<maxjezy> Spookan: gör det :)
<Spookan> maxjezy: Var det du som har gått över till Windows?
<maxjezy> Spookan: jo, fast ja är tillbaka nu med linux
<maxjezy> gratisperioden med windows tog slut
<maxjezy> bootar in snabbt ibland för att lätta på ångesten
<einand> madbear: går att förlänga med 120 dagar till, med något terminal kommando, går att göra så upp till 360 dagar
<EAG> något som fortfarande fascinerar mig med microsoft är deras ihärdighet gällande att operativsystemet skall säcka ihop efter cirka 12 månader
<EAG> oavsett version av windows
<Spookan> maxjezy: Hehe ok, verkar som det finns virus i /usr/share... Om nu Clamav är att lita på...
<Spookan> maxjezy: Kör du med Ubuntu med eller någon annan dist?
<Spookan> maxjezy: Det var wine filer och google chrome cache filer den klagade på, antar att det sista är efter porrsurf.. ;)
<maxjezy> ja, ubuntu grunden är det väl
<maxjezy> kubuntu, xubuntu
<maxjezy> Spookan: det är ju relativt säkert att porrsurfa i linux
<Spookan> maxjezy: Hehe ok, inget jag gör jätteofta iofs.. ;)
<maxjezy> inte jag heller, är tanten hemma lite motvillig kan det sluta så men.
<maxjezy> nog om det!
<larsemil> inga fler kottar på gång maxjezy ?
<maxjezy> larsemil: ja försöker men hon vill inte riktigt pga att jag fortfarande har svårt med illamåendet osv
<maxjezy> första måste ju vara svåraste endå och jag anser det varit en dans på rosor
<larsemil> :)
<maxjezy> nu har man ju allt man behöver typ, massor med kläder och allt
<Spookan> einand: Inga projekt på gång?
<maxjezy> larsemil: hon kan vara lite negativ nu också när hon äntligen kommer ut i arbete
<einand> Spookan: jodå
<maxjezy> fick jobb på dagis, bläää.
<Spookan> einand: Inget du behöver hjälp med?
<einand> nej
<Spookan> Ok.
<maxjezy> näe, kika en dålig svensk film nu. bbl!
<Peyam> Hej
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-07
<maxjezy> SÄLJ SÄLJ!
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> morrn
<maxjezy> HeMan: det rasade kraftigt inatt
<maxjezy> alla sket på sig från höger till vänster
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> tjena HeMan
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag och kompisen misstänkte att det skulle svänga lite grand nu
<HeMan> maxjezy: kommer nog att börja svänga när det närmar sig $50 igen
<Krawlezt> =)
<HeMan> I dag är det torsdag
<HeMan> då kommer Linux Weekly News!
<Krawlezt> Idag är det dan före Fredag =)
<HeMan> meh! LWN trumfar dag före fredag!
<Krawlezt> Inte i min värld =)
<Barre> hehehe... såg i våra interna system att HeMan har titel "Sales Executive" :)
<HeMan> Barre: vafaaan!
<Krawlezt> xD
<HeMan> Barre: ta bort!
<HeMan> Barre: bättre med "Lazy boy"... :)
<Barre> HeMan: jag har inte access till dessa system :)
<HeMan> Barre: såg du förresten att raid-5/6 för btrfs är med i 3.9?
<maxjezy> HeMan: jo, man får nog räkna med dessa oroliga stunder
<HeMan> Barre: och, nästan mer intressant, dm-cache!
<HeMan> Barre: https://lwn.net/Articles/540996/
<Krawlezt> Jag funderar på att formatera min nya laptop till Linux..
<Krawlezt> Debian :)
<HeMan> fast ett "riktigt" cache-lager till något filsystem borde ge bättre resultat
<HeMan> Krawlezt: doit!
<Krawlezt> OS: Windows 7 Enterprise, SP1  –  CPU: Intel Core i3-2350M 2.30GHz (at 2300 MHz)  –  Memory usage: 1980/3015 MB (65%)  –  Graphics: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family (1366x768x32bit 60Hz)
<Krawlezt> Skol dator :)
<Krawlezt> Används flittigt på jobbet =)
<Barre> HeMan: dm-cache.... intressant... jo jag såg och läste om v.3.9.. Kurdristan påpekade det för mig för nån vecka sen
<Krawlezt> Någon som är duktig på photoshop? :)
<Krawlezt> Eventuellt design.
<Barre> HeMan: Det ena utesluter inte det andra, dm-cache tillåter ju samtliga lv i poolen att dra nytta av din dyra ssd/pci-flash.. jag tycker det låter som en fantastisk utveckling
 * Barre gillar speciellt att du kan konfiguera writeback/write-through
<HeMan> Barre: måste testas i alla fall
<Barre> HeMan: :)   jag kör ju inte så nya kernels jag...
<HeMan> Barre: inte ens i ditt labb?
<Barre> HeMan: har inget labb :(
<HeMan> Barre: jag kör labb och "produktion" i samma! :)
<Barre> HeMan: mm... du är modig du ;)
<HeMan> Barre: jag har hårdaste användarna i stan, dom gråter om det inte funkar...
<HeMan> Barre: dock är dom bara 4 och 6 år
<Coffe> HeMan:  tänk på att de kommer bara bli svårare
<Krawlezt> realubot: Lever du?
<Barre> HeMan: jag råkade ju bricka min brandvägg när jag väntade på flyget till estland förra veckan, tänkte att jag fixar det när jag kommer hem. Hela familjen ringde och undrade varför INGET fungerade hemma samt att fyra externa användare ringde och undrade vad som hänt, kom då på att dokumentationspotralen för vårat officiella demo-labb ligger på mina servers :S
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<HeMan> Barre: skaffa en sniko-tp-link och använd som extraingång
<HeMan> Barre: du behöver ju inte routa trafik via den
<Barre> HeMan: jag har en lite skön device som jag skall installera som bakdörr, kommer köra FreeBSD på den
<HeMan> Barre: har den några rörliga delar?
<Barre> nope
<HeMan> perfa!
<Barre> jag fixade min backup-mx igår ialla fall... förvånande smidigt att göra i postfix
<Krawlezt> Ingen som håller på med design? ;(
<HeMan> Krawlezt: kan vara att du frågade om ett verktyg som man inte använder
<ibm_> FN + F7 funkar inte i gnu/linux någon som vet hur man stänger av skärmen manuellt?
<ibm_> finns det något liknande i gnu/linux?
<andol> HeMan: Att pyssla med RRD-grafer, kan det räknas som design? :)
<HeMan> andol: jepp!
<HeMan> andol: du måste ju designa var du skrivet labels osv
<andol> HeMan: Jo, och sen kan man ju ordna lite fina mönster genom att se till att "olyckor" händer vid rätt tillfällen? :)
<andol> Iofs är det väl egentligen mer tvärt om, att jag stör mig på nätfel och dylikt, med motiveringen att det får mina grafer att se fula ut.
<Barre> ibm_: sitter i MS/windows och inget händer när jag trycker fn+F7
<HeMan> andol: det blir helt enkelt konst av graferna!
<ibm_> Barre du måste ha en laptop
<ibm_> Barre det kanske är något annat kommande på din dator
<ibm_> obs fel
<ibm_> Barre det kanske är något annat kommando på din dator
<ibm_> Barre det brukar finnas en bild på knappen en med en dator och en med en tom ruta
<ibm_> Barre hittar du den
<Krawlezt> HeMan: Jag syftade mest om någon har koll på design. Håller på att deisnga åt företaget jag jobbar för.
<HeMan> Krawlezt: ok.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt: vill du att någon annan ska ta ditt jobb?
<Krawlezt> Icke, ville mest ha kritik :)
<maxjezy> okej, shoot!
<Barre> ibm_: ja, jag har den knappen på min laptop. Ville mest understryka bristen på din felbeskrivning eftersom fn+F7 inte är någon standard överhuvudtaget :). Kanske om du anger modell på dator, version av OS, vad du gör, vad som händer och vad du förväntar dig skall hända i din felbeskrivning så kanske (och då menar jag kanske) någon i kanalen vet hur man gör eller kan hänvisa dig hur du skall felsöka vidare.
<ibm_> Barre det är ju olika på olika datorer
<ibm_> Barre tänkte bara om det finns något liknande för gnu/linux
<HeMan> ibm_: så; vilken dator har du och vad förväntar du dig för effekt?
<ibm_> HeMan att skärmen stängs av
<HeMan> ibm_: den interna eller den externa?
<ibm_> HeMan den interna
<HeMan> ibm_: xrandr borde kunna göra det
<ibm_> HeMan och har en laptop ibm lenovo thinkpad R51e
<HeMan> ibm_: men det är beroende på vad du har för grafikkort
<ibm_> HeMan har ati grafikkort med intel processor
<HeMan> ibm_:
<HeMan> äh
<HeMan> ibm_: prova xrandr --output LVDS1 --off
<ibm_> HeMan finns det inget kortkommando med t. ex. CTRL ALT FN för att kunna göra det?
<HeMan> ibm_: vet ej, har aldrig behövt det
<ibm_> HeMan den behöver jag för att avaktivera automatiskt stängning av skärmen annars kan jag inte kolla på t. ex. youtube eller liknande skärmen stängs av automatiskt
<HeMan> ibm_: men är det inte vanliga skärmsläckaren du ska tuckla med då?
<ibm_> HeMan vad menar du?
<maxjezy> Issue: Fn+F7 keys cannot be used to switch display from the laptop screen to the projector when Hardware Acceleration is disabled on an IBM Thinkpad laptop.
<maxjezy> Solution: After Hardware Acceleration has been disabled in the Windows Display dialog, the Fn+F7 keys do not initiate the Presentation Director program that IBM uses to choose display modes.
<ibm_> HeMan skärmsläckaren har jag redan avaktiverat
<HeMan> ibm_: ok
<HeMan> ibm_: då har jag nog inget tips
<Barre> vars köper jag (eller helst får) jag ett signerat ssl-cert?
<maxjezy> http://www.mupuf.org/blog/2010/02/11/thinkpad_how_to_use_the_fn_f7_hot_key_on_xrandr-compliant_graphic_drivers/
<ibm_> vad menar du med det?
<HeMan> Barre: jag kan signera ett med mitt CA!
<Barre> åå... så det är en thinkpad h[ao]n har.
<Barre> HeMan: har du en publik CA?
<ibm_> något på svenska?
<HeMan> Barre: jepp!
<Barre> HeMan: nämen.... vad krävs för att sätta upp en sån?
<HeMan> Barre: du behöver bara lägga till ca't i alla dina enheter
<HeMan> Barre: går lägga in i /etc/ssl/certs
<Barre> HeMan: jag är inte direktt duktig på hur sånt här fungerar, jag skall göra min fråga mer exakt.
<andol> Barre: /usr/share/doc/ca-certificates/README.Debian
<HeMan> Barre: om du vill kunna låta någon okunnig ansluta lite säkrare över ssl utan att importera certifikat så kan jag inte hjälpa dig
<maxjezy> ibm_: googla ibm r51 fn f7 ubuntu
<andol> (Sen har förstås webbläsare sina egna ca-stores)
<maxjezy> ibm_: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Thinkpad-acpi
<HeMan> dessutom, som andol säger, så kan man importera certet i web-läsaren
<Barre> Jag kör en del privata hemsidor/tjänster via nätet. för att inte skicka allt i klartext så har jag skapat några självsignerade ssl cert, det resulterar dock i att när någon surfar till en https sida jag publiceras så får de upp en stopruta om att sidan har en "untrusted certificate". Jag vill alltså leverera dessa tjänster med ett "trusted certificate". Hur gör jag uppnår jag detta på det mest kostanadseffektiva sättet
<HeMan> Barre: är det bara du (och ev någon nördig kompis) så kan du generera ett privat CA som du importerar
<andol> Barre: Annars så kostar som sagt inte ett fincert sådär överdrivit mycket ifall man köper det från rätt återförsäljare.
<HeMan> Barre: det finns enkla verktyg för det, tex tiny-ca
<Barre> HeMan: det är det som jag gör idag, tänkte försöka undvika detta (om det inte kostar skjortan och ett byxben)
<HeMan> Barre: tiny-ca har dock problemet att den genererar cert som har md5-hash isf sha-hash som inte gillas av tex gnutls
<HeMan> Barre: jag tror det var xca som jag kom fram till var bäst och enklast för det
<delhage> Barre: cacert kan ju vara en variant också
<delhage> cacert.org alltså
<ibm_> maxjezy http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:R51e
<ibm_> maxjezy hittar inget på svenska
<maxjezy> ibm_: aha, du kan inte engelska
 * Barre tackar för alla tips och skall läsa på lite
<ibm_> maxjezy inte tillräckligt bara lite
<maxjezy> ibm_: på den där maskinen hade ju windows varit lite bättre, typ xp!
<delhage> Barre: om du fixar ett konto på cacert.org så finns det en massa människor här is sthlm som kan verifiera dig så du får tillräckligt med poäng (inkl. jag)
<ibm_> maxjezy varför då
<Barre> delhage: ironi? Du försökte öppna www.cacert.org, men servern angav ett certifikat som har utfärdats av en enhet som inte är betrodd av datorns operativsystem
<Barre> =)
<maxjezy> ibm_: det finns drivisar och det finns stöd för all hårdvara
<ibm_> maxjezy jag använder xubuntu
<maxjezy> okej
<ibm_> maxjezy har inte den tillräckligt heller
<maxjezy> ibm_: finns det någon anledning till att använda linux på den maskinen?
<maxjezy> min morsa har typ en likadan, hon kör xp
<ibm_> maxjezy ja för gnu/linux programmen
<ibm_> maxjezy går det inte att fixa F7 knappen eller något liknande
<maxjezy> som ja fattar det går allt att lösa
<maxjezy> men det känns som så triviala saker, ingen kommer palla
<maxjezy> det går att installera linux på mobiltelefoner, men varför ska man göra det
<maxjezy> ungefär så tänker jag
<ibm_> inget färdigt gjort som man kan bara installera?
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> det är bugglistat på launchpad
<ibm_> android är ju gnu/linux
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> det är ungefär som att säga att macos är gnu linux
<ibm_> jo då det bygger ju på det
<ibm_> mac os är ju unix
<maxjezy> android är inte linux
<ibm_> mac os bygger på unix system5
<maxjezy> fråga linus torvalds
<ibm_> android bygger ju på linux kärnan
<HeMan> ibm_: nej, det är i praktiken inget gnu i android
<maxjezy> ungefär som att säga att redhat är ubuntu
<maxjezy> eller äpplen är päron
<HeMan> ibm_: däremot är det som du säger en linux-kärna
<HeMan> ibm_: userspace är nästa helt utvecklad av Google
<ibm_> HeMan kärnan är väl gnu/linux
<HeMan> ibm_: nej, den är inte gnu, bara linux
<HeMan> ibm_: gnu är userspace i linuxvärlden
<HeMan> ibm_: hurd har en gnu-kärna med
<ibm_> HeMan allt annat är deras eget men det bygger på kärnan
<HeMan> ibm_: jo men kärnan är inte gnu
<ibm_> HeMan vad är userspace förnåt
<maxjezy> linuxkärnan och androids linuxkärna är ju inte identiska
<HeMan> ibm_: det som är ovanför kärna, dvs alla kommandon, libraries osv
<delhage> Barre: dom använder ju sin egen CA förstås. Men det kan vara ett alternativ till att sätta up din egen CA. DOm jobbar hårt för inkudering i browsers
<ibm_> HeMan fast i så fall är ingen av de kända distar gnu överhuvudtaget inte äns debian eftersom den tillåter icke gnu program vara
<HeMan> ibm_: det mesta av userspace är gnu
<HeMan> ibm_: till exempel kompilatorn (gcc) som dom bygger hela distron med
<ibm_> HeMan vad är gcc c++ kompilator eller
<HeMan> ibm_: men det är Stallman som kräver att det ska gnu stå med när man pratar om distros
<HeMan> ibm_: bland annat en C kompilator, men det finns andra delar av den som kan kompilera C++, Java, Pascal, Ada osv
<ibm_> HeMan fast stallman är emot java
<HeMan> ibm_: var väl javascript han var emot
<HeMan> ibm_: dock så klarar gnu's kompilator att kompilera java
<ibm_> HeMan kanske
<ibm_> HeMan android har inte gjorts med dessa program
<HeMan> ibm_: nej
<ibm_> HeMan allt är eget förutom kärnan?
<HeMan> ibm_: det mesta
<HeMan> ibm_: och man har valt att licensiera det med MIT eller Apache-licenserna
<ibm_> HeMan hur är det med den fria android versionen som stallman stödjer fullständigt ut?
<ibm_> HeMan MIT eller Apache-licenserna vad innebär dessa?
<HeMan> ibm_: umm, han stödjer väl ingen android?
<ibm_> HeMan jo den fria varianten som inte tillåter typ adobe
<ibm_> HeMan den heter något med s
<HeMan> ibm_: du får nog komma med källa för det, tror inte han stödjer någon android då dom valt att inte gpl som licens
<ibm_> HeMan MIT eller Apache-licenserna vad innebär dessa?
<ibm_> HeMan speciella licens?
<ibm_> HeMan MIT eller Apache-licenserna vad innebär dessa?
<HeMan> ibm_: en massa, att man tex får ta källkoden och göra den proprietär kan vara en sak
<HeMan> ibm_: gpl har extremt fokus på att  användaren alltid ska ha tillgång till källkoden och instruktioner hur man använder den
<ibm_> HeMan http://replicant.us/
<ibm_> HeMan det är denna stallman stödjer fullt ut för android telefoner
<Barre> delhage: ok.. jag förstår...
<Barre> HeMan: förbannade dig... är så sjukt sugen på att bygga en dm-cache nu..
<Coffe> Barre:  vad är en dm-cache ?
<Barre> Coffe: https://lwn.net/Articles/540996/
<Coffe> Barre: ahh sånt man inte behöver lära sig utan fjäskar dig om hjälp med :P
<maxjezy> någon som har erfarenhet av m.nu?
<maxjezy> såg att de har raspberry pi för 325kr
<Rani_> hello
<Rani_> när e du tillbaka
<Rani_> behöver fråga en sak
<uAs> hejsan
<uAs> där`?
<maxjezy> jo jag är här
<uAs> tjena
<maxjezy> hejsan
<uAs> har en fråga du kanske kan hjälpa mig med det
<maxjezy> ok, visst, om ja kan så
<uAs> Kalzium, vad är det för typ av program?
<uAs> och vad används den till, vad kan amn göra med den`?
<maxjezy> det är väl ett program som innehåller alla grundämnen i det periodiska systemet
<maxjezy> undervisning antar jag.
<uAs> inte installerat den än, ville veta va det är för nån först
<uAs> fortsätt.. vad mer vet du
<maxjezy> så kan man väl se hur atomerna är uppbyggda i ämnet
<maxjezy> via någon previewruta i 3d
<maxjezy> helt enkelt en bättre variant av periodiska systemet än 80talets skola erbjöd
<uAs> okej
<uAs> finns det några speciella syften med den programet man kan vända utöver den periodiska systemet
<uAs> använda*
<uAs> har du nån länk till den tutorial till den?
<uAs> en*
<uAs> Celestia, är den liknande?
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qimZAE1dWU
<maxjezy> där är någon preview
<maxjezy> nu måste jag dra iväg en sväng
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du uppdaterat till blender 2.66a än då?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> 2.66
<maxjezy> a vetjainte.
<uAs> vad är blender?
<maxjezy> skiljer dessa sig åt?
<uAs> ja
<maxjezy> blender är ett program för 3d artister
<Philip5> 80 bugfixar
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Dev:Ref/Release_Notes/2.66a
<uAs> där ser man.. inte så värsta på detta men jävligt facinerande, vill veta
<maxjezy> Philip5: ah
<maxjezy> kanske löser buggen ja hittade då
<uAs> Celestia  maxjezy skiljer den åt sig mot jämnfört med kalzium?
<maxjezy> uAs: jag använder inte såna program, kalzium verkar bra dock
<maxjezy> har sliders för temperaturer då saker smälter osv
<uAs> ah alright.. men använder ,man dessa nåt på nätet eller är dom helt enkelt bara periodiska system
<uAs> och inget mer med det?.¨
<maxjezy> Philip5: snabba ryck med blender nu
<uAs> nu ser jag
<uAs> tack så hemskt mycket för hjälpen
<uAs> tack checkar in blender också få se vad det är för nåt
<maxjezy> np
<maxjezy> uAs: vill du kolla in tutorials för blender så finns www.blenderguru.com och www.blendercookie.com
<Philip5> maxjezy: kul att det händer grejer och går framåt så det inte är ett projekt som stannar upp för de får slut på ideéer
<maxjezy> www.blender.org för hemsida
<uAs> tack maxjezy
<uAs> är du inne ofta ?
<maxjezy> alltid
<uAs> (Y)
<uAs> mycket fint
<Philip5> men ibland idlar maxjezy så det borde inte räknas ;)
<uAs> hehe
<maxjezy> Philip5: jah fast, jag är juh lixhzom ehliiten av de som inte går AFK!
<Philip5> hehe
<uAs> ha de bäst hörs på återseende, ska dra sola haha (:
<maxjezy> uAs: ha de gött!
<Philip5> sola?!?!
<Philip5> :O
<Philip5> ingen riktig haxx0r går väl och solar ;)
<uAs> jajamensan trött på blända mig själv i speglen haha, nej så vit e jag inte men lite färg gör mig alltid lite snyggare (;
<maxjezy> Philip5: jo, tänkte sola jag med
<uAs> gör de (:
<uAs> ha de!
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo men du använder ju windows ibland så det är ju inte så konstigt om du solar ;)
<maxjezy> jojo, om ja hade licenser hade jag använt windows mer
<maxjezy> och antagligen haft tid över till solandet
<maxjezy> nu sitter jag och debuggar linux hela dagarna
<maxjezy> och övervakar min bitcoin rikedom
<Philip5> hehe
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Uncle Peyam is here
<larsemil> hej
<Peyam> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej snygging
<Philip5> larsemil: nu satte du dig i klistret ;)
<ibm_> vad har hänt med kompozer varför går det inte att installera kompozer?
<ibm_> någon som vet varför?
<Philip5> har de inte slutat utvecka kompozer för länge sedan eller har de tagit upp det igen?
<zteam> Tja alla glada :-)
<zteam> Nån här som vet vart man kan hitta ett svenskt language pack för Libreoffice 4?
<maxjezy> :)
<Spookan> zteam: Har de inte det på deras hemsida?
<zteam> Spookan, jo där fanns det, men lyckas inget vidare med att övertala dpkg till att slänga in det
<Spookan> zteam: Vad är det för fil?
<Spookan> Ush sitter och installerar Windows 7 i VB :P
<zteam> Spookan, dom här :p http://pastebin.com/AbWz5iWR
<Spookan> zteam: Ok, du kör 64-bit libreoffice och 64-bit OS?
<zteam> Spookan, hmmm.... där kanske du sa når iof.... :p
<zteam> Spookan, 64-bitars OS kör jag, men vete katten om Libreoffice är 64-bitars
<Spookan> zteam: Det borde stå i Om...
<zteam> Spookan, står inget om det där
<zteam> :-)
<zteam> installerade genom det här ppat i alla fall
<Spookan> zteam: Ok, testa att avinstallera det helt och lägg sedan in det via Program centralen om det finns där i? Du kan inte ladda hem Libreoffice.deb typ då?
<Spookan> zteam: http://www.libreoffice.org/download/?type=deb-x86 Den kanske?
<zteam> Spookan, får prova det sen :.-)
<maxjezy> någon som har raspberry pi här?
<ibm_> Philip5 när har de slutat med att utveckla den?
<ibm_> Philip5 känner du till något annan bra liknande program?
<gaisten> maxjezy: jepp!
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/syrien-ser-komplott-bakom-israeliska-spionstenar
<Peyam> alla kolla temperatur skillnaden
<Peyam> http://i45.tinypic.com/10x6l5g.png
<Peyam> har 26
<Peyam> hade innan 42
<Peyam> fan va bra den nya fläkten e
<Peyam> realubot: kör du xfce?
<Peyam> skall policyKit Authe... agent vara i startup applications lista?
<Peyam> jag ve tinte riktigt vad den gör
<maxjezy> Philip5: är du där
<maxjezy> gaisten: har du 512 ram?
<gaisten> maxjezy: jepp
<maxjezy> flyter det bra?
<maxjezy> tex, streamingsidor med lite reklam och skit på
<maxjezy> laggar dom as-mycket?
<gaisten> kör xbmcbuntu på den
<maxjezy> typ, spelar up video bara?
<maxjezy> inte mycket aftonbladet.se?
<gaisten> har ingen webläsare installerad
<gaisten> har den som mediaspelare
<maxjezy> ok, typ vlc liknande ?
<madbear> jag kör svtplay på min lilla netbook med 512
<gaisten> spelar upp 720p perfa iaf
<maxjezy> madbear: processor?
<madbear> svtplay har blivit mer krävande på sistonde
<madbear> maxjezy: atom nåt
<maxjezy> gaisten: jag har dlna på tv
<maxjezy> så ja behöver inte en media spelare så
<maxjezy> mer, streama och surfa
<gaisten> nehepp :) sa inte att du skulle skaffa det heller
<maxjezy> till tv, så kärringen kan glo alla playkanaler
<maxjezy> gaisten: jag fnular ju på att köpa
<maxjezy> men kanske ska vänta på quadcore versioner?
<madbear> har inte med mig någon stationär i flytten så jag använder enbart en aspire one nu på fritid
<gaisten> jag har en asrock ion 330 till tv'n
<maxjezy> madbear: hemskt?
<gaisten> rätt dyr men funkar bra
<madbear> maxjezy: funkar men visst är jag mer produktiv med större skärm
<maxjezy> ah, jag har en samsung atom 1gb ram
<maxjezy> till tv
<maxjezy> men den segar
<maxjezy> 1,6
<madbear> gäller att använda virtuella skrivbord
<madbear> det är en sån jag har i denna
<gaisten> men du maxjezy
<maxjezy> tror mer på android för mediacenters
<maxjezy> gaisten: yes
<gaisten> äre svtplay du är ute efter att kolla på så finns det plugin till xbmc
<gaisten> som funkar rätt bra
<madbear> maxjezy: vad är det för nåt du snackar om till tvn?
<maxjezy> madbear: vill ha något som är snabbt men billigt
<maxjezy> samma flyt som på en galaxy nexus typ
<madbear> det lär inte lagga om man typ tankar från svtplay
<madbear> sen spelar upp i vettig spelare
<gaisten> maxjezy: scratch that :) såg att käringa di ville sufra också
<madbear> eller strömmar till spelare direk
<madbear> t
<maxjezy> gaisten: precis, annars kan ja streama från min stationära direkt till min smarta tv
<maxjezy> men smart tv webläsaren är inte optimal
<maxjezy> kanske borde testa klocka den
<maxjezy> slipa lite på lamellerna
<maxjezy> plana toppen
<maxjezy> borra och jucka
<maxjezy> gaisten: alltid käringar som ska surfa på facebook och efterbladet
<maxjezy> någon som kan göra en hemsida till mig?
<maxjezy> www.pixar.com
<maxjezy> kopiera den typ
<maxjezy> en stor bildruta
<maxjezy> fyra små
<maxjezy> 6 menylänkar i toppen sådär
<maxjezy> och min logo sådär
<maxjezy> och den där sexiga lilla texten där nere
<madbear> aa maxjezy
<madbear> vad ska det vara för?
<maxjezy> typ mitt eget pixar
<maxjezy> lite 3d
<maxjezy> samma design och färger ska ja ha
<maxjezy> bara kopiera rakt av
<gaisten> maxjezy: var det bara svtplay som hackade eller även lokala videoklipp i vlc?
<maxjezy> om det inte är olagligt dvs
<maxjezy> youtube och svtplay och kanal5 och 6 och 3 och 11 och aftonbladet play och vlc i 1080
<maxjezy> dessa laggar
<maxjezy> om jag kör 800600 utlösning på grafiken
<maxjezy> med 320p stream
<maxjezy> då flyter det
<maxjezy> men inte så bra och det är inte sexigt
<gaisten> är du full eller skriver du alltid såhär jollrigt? :)
<maxjezy> både och!
<gaisten> ante mig
<maxjezy> madbear: kan du göra det?
<maxjezy> like in free
<maxjezy> like free beer
<maxjezy> like i give you a free beer
<maxjezy> madbear: kan du koda typ för android?
<madbear> ja
<madbear> dårå?
<madbear> alltså jag kommer inte att kopiera den där sajten
<madbear> det kan du göra skitenkelt själv
<maxjezy> men typ, alltså designa den med egna kod grejer fast det är sådär ja vill att de ska se ut, dom där fyra bilderna ska vara typ snabblänkar till spel, film, bild, apps
<maxjezy> jag kan inte göra det själv för jag är helt sämst
<madbear> maxjezy: har du gjort nån hemsida eller?
<madbear> du kan kolla på twitter bootstrap för det där
<maxjezy> många år sedan
<madbear> ok men det e skitlätt att fixa den layouten med twitter bootstrap
<madbear> om du nu ska göra en sån sajt så gör den med det
<maxjezy> funkar det med linux
<maxjezy> eller windows?
<madbear> jaja klart det funkar
<maxjezy> man ska alltså ladda ner det?
<madbear> japp
<maxjezy> bootstrap.zip
<madbear> jopp
<maxjezy> okej, packat upp det, ser ut som hemside tjosan
<maxjezy> hur previewar jag?
<maxjezy> eller vad ska ja göra nu?
<maxjezy> jag läser på nu
<madbear> :D
<madbear> jag måste sova
<madbear> gonatt
<maxjezy> usch, fan, tråkigt det verkar
<maxjezy> min hjärna funkar inte utanför blender
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-08
<andol> Morgens
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> dagens w00t.
<larsemil> http://www.buzzfeed.com/justinesharrock/a-glimpse-into-googles-brain-hidden-in-a-spreadsheet-app
<Barre> larsemil: fantastiskt.. riktigt bra faktiskt
<larsemil> Barre: ja. och helt sjukt. jag provade lite och den förstod alla mina exempel
<larsemil> svenska artister
<Barre> jag har aldrig kört google-apps,  måste man regga sig på någon speciell plats eller borde jag hitta det i min normala google-profil?
<larsemil> Barre: drive.google.com
<Barre> larsemil: ahhh
<Barre> larsemil: fungerar inte alls för mig :|
<andol> larsemil: Åhh, det där var ju ett rätt festligt partytrick ju.
<larsemil> Barre: meh!
<Barre> men på riktigt... håller ni på att lura mig, för jag får det inte alls att fungera
<Barre> hehehe... min vänster ctrl-tangent är trasig.. go figure :)
<andol> Barre: Grattis, du vann just priset Dagens Användare!
<Barre> andol: tackar!
 * Barre har nu ett nytt tangentbord :)
<andol> Barre: Ähh, hade det inte varit mycket nerdigare att mappa om ctrl till capslock eller så?
<andol> Alternativt prövat http://xkcd.com/1172/?
<Barre> hahahahaha
<ibm_> hur låser man skärmen?
<ibm_> vilka kortkommando?
<andol> ibm_: ctrl+alt+l
<ibm_> andol det funkar inte
<ibm_> andol inget händer alls
<ibm_> andol kan det vara för att jag använder xubuntu?
<ibm_> andol version 12.10?
<andol> ibm_: Det kan det vara, så jag vill minnas att defaulet är annorlunda där.
<andol> ibm_: Jag *tror* att default i Xubuntu är ctrl+alt+delete, men är inte säker. När jag körde Xubuntu så brukar jag i alla fall ändra de inställningarna till att vara ctrl+alt+l även där.
<ibm_> andol då startar datorn om
<ibm_> andol hur ändrar man sådant
<andol> Var någonstans där man ställde in generella tangetbordsinställningar, men kommer inte ihåg var.
<ibm_> andol aha ok
<ibm_> andol jag vill inte förstöra något omedvetet
<uAs> Tjena maxjezy
<uAs> hur får jag igång min trådlösa på ubu?
<uAs> har den ingen automatisk connection
<maxjezy> nu känner jag mig värdelös
<Barre> bamsefar: vad heter burgarstället som skall öppna?
<andol> Barre, bamsefar: Annars är det här ett riktigt riktigt fint burgarställe - http://www.godfathersburgerlounge.com/
<bamsefar> Barre: lilys burger
<Barre> bamsefar: tack
<Barre> andol: jag var på väg till http://www.heartattackgrill.com/ och äta en tripple bypass burger, men som tur var blev den resan inställd
<andol> Barre: Jo, hört ryktas om det där stället.
<Barre> verkar inte vara lika exclusivt som godfather :)
<andol> Barre: Fast helt seriöst, visst har ni något kontor där borta i krokarna? Ifall du råkar hamna i Bay-området så tycker jag seriöst att du ska försöka ta dig förbi the Godfather's. Finns väl förvisso en viss onyttighetsfaktor även där, men framförallt så är det riktigt bra och goda burgare.
<Barre> andol: jag har redan bokmärkt sidan :)
<andol> gott!
<ibm_> Philip5 när har de slutat med att utveckla den?
<ibm_> Philip5 känner du till något annan bra liknande program?
<Philip5> vad?
<ibm_> vad har hänt med kompozer varför går det inte att installera kompozer?
<ibm_> någon som vet varför?
<Philip5> vet inte men den hänger väl ihop med mozilla och kompozer har väl inte utvecklats mer sedan början av 2010
<Philip5> håller inte på med webbutveckling och har dålig koll på sådana program
<ibm_> har de slutat att tillverka firefox?
<ibm_> eller vad menar du?
<ibm_> obs
<ibm_> fel
<maxjezy> tjena Philip5
<ibm_> har de slutat att utveckla firefox?
<Philip5> nej firefox finns ju men det har ju ändrats en massa i det sedan 2010
<ibm_> eller vad menar du?
<Philip5> maxjezy: tjena
<maxjezy> Philip5: vetu, ja funderar på att skita i att köpa systemkamera och satsa på canon sx40 eller sx50
<maxjezy> vad säger du, vilken hade du valt?
<Philip5> ibm_: testa bluegriffon. det verkar poppis
<ibm_> vad är det förnåt?
<Philip5> maxjezy: de är väl inga systemkameror?
<Philip5> ibm_: verkar vara det du är ute efter
<maxjezy> nej, det är superzoomare
<ibm_> finns den också i apt förrådet?
<maxjezy> men de har  dslr kvalitet i bild och film typ
<Philip5> det är en annan sak ;)
<maxjezy> och endast ett objektiv
<maxjezy> fortfarande har de typ, manuell iso under filmning
<Philip5> systemkameror är sådana som just går att byta på
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> ja tror inte det passar mig lika bra
<maxjezy> då jag även vill filma ufos
<maxjezy> att byta objektiv och hålla på under action är inte lätt
<maxjezy> man riskerar alltid att missa ögonblicken
<Philip5> har ingen koll på sådana mer än att de inte är lika bra som en lika modern systemkamera
<maxjezy> Philip5: i vissa saker är de ju bättre
<Philip5> som att vara lätta kanske
<maxjezy> och dessutom för priset, innehåller ju samma processorer och lcd osv
<maxjezy> det är ju bar att de inte har spegel
<Philip5> de brukar ha sämre objektiv och mindre sensor
<Philip5> sämre autofokus
<maxjezy> tycker det verkar vara ganska bra
<Philip5> beror ju på vad man är ute efter
<maxjezy> är inte autofokus ett program ?
<Philip5> delvis
<maxjezy> varför skulle dom snåla in på teknologin
<Philip5> för att den är dyrare och att man vill skilja marknadssegment
<maxjezy> men det gör man genom att inte ha objektiv
<maxjezy> system, kompakt system, superzoom, kompakt.
<Philip5> hur då menar du?
<maxjezy> ingen taffsar på den andras område allt för mycket
<Philip5> lite så
<maxjezy> därför kan superzoom hålla låga priser
<maxjezy> med otrolig film och bild kvalitet
<maxjezy> dom är inte lika atraktiva
<Philip5> otrolig är väl att ta i
<maxjezy> en kamera för 3000 som gör ungefär samma jobb som en för 8000 på dslr fronten
<maxjezy> inte kanske för alla
<maxjezy> lättare att sätta egen prägel på dslr
<Philip5> gör samma jobb med sämre kvalitet
<maxjezy> jag tror iaf jag kan göra bra video med sx50
<Philip5> kan du säkert
<Philip5> går att ta bra bilder också
<maxjezy> men sx40 ger bättre ibland
<maxjezy> har ja sett på tuben
<maxjezy> det är svårt, båda är bra
<maxjezy> jo, men ja är inte mycket för bilder
<maxjezy> isf ger min pentax bra bilder med
<maxjezy> om man satsar på reflektorer och bra ljus
<maxjezy> ofta räknar man in sånt i dslr utrustning
<maxjezy> och jämnför med
<ibm_> finns den också i apt förrådet?
<ibm_> finns den också i apt förrådet?
<maxjezy> har man jättebra studio och ljus och allt, då funkar även sämre kameror bättre
<maxjezy> jag tror iaf den stora efterfrågan håller upp priserna på systemkamera
<maxjezy> och oviljan att göra kameror i sämre material osv, de som besitter teknologin väljer ju var den ska placeras
<Philip5> maxjezy: systemkamerorna har också större sensorer som är det dyraste
<Philip5> de dyrare systemkamerorna är också byggda i alluminium och inte plast
<maxjezy> objektiven kostar ju endå mer än sensorer :)
<Philip5> ja om man ska ha proffsobjektiv så är det glaset som är dyrt
<maxjezy> jag är intresserad av dslr men ja vill vänta lite och se vad som händer
<Philip5> tänk vad ett par glasögon kostar och så tänker du att i ett objektiv så sitter det ett antal sådana glas som är specialbehandlade
<maxjezy> som nex 7 är ju galet nice
<maxjezy> Philip5: tror du det är sämre glas i en superzoom?
<maxjezy> jag tror det är top notch
<maxjezy> sensorn är ju endå viktigast
<maxjezy> den som skiljer hobby från industri
<maxjezy> men för amatörfilm som endå aldrig kommer uppskattas för kvalitet på bild över kvalitet på innehåll känns en superzoom nice som alternativ
<maxjezy> för att just ge ett brett omfång för billig peng
<Philip5> sämre glas i dem än i proffsobjektiv
<Philip5> men man ska köpa vad man behöver
<Philip5> inte för att det är dyrt
<maxjezy> jo, om ja skulle säga att jag inte kommer hantera dslr skulle jag nog ljuga
<maxjezy> men for the time beein
<maxjezy> sen vill ja smidigt kunna spionera på grannarna 250 meter bort
<Philip5> men einard köpte ju billigare objektiv först när han började med systemkamera för att han tyckte de dög men nu ångrar han sig efter ett par månader
<maxjezy> jo
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> Philip5: du ger så hård kritik
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> tycker han är helt ok fotograf
<Philip5> ja du kommer ha mer zoom med en sådan där kamera än du får med en systemkamera
<maxjezy> min tjej tar bättre bilder med min pentax dock
<maxjezy> men hon är en hejjare på att ta bra bilder
<Philip5> kul
<maxjezy> jag är ganska dålig
<Philip5> men du vill väl bara filma med den så du får footage att mata in i blender som du kan göra cgi-grejer med
<Philip5> ;)
<maxjezy> jo
<Barre> man blir inte bättre fotograf av att ha bättre utrustning, du ökar chanserna att ta en bra bild dock...
<maxjezy> en bra fotograf sover med sin kamera
<Philip5> Barre: exakt
<Barre> jag har en bra länk nånstans som tar upp det ämnet... ett ögonlock
<maxjezy> och flickvännen får sova på soffan
<maxjezy> min nexus har bara 5 mpixlar
<maxjezy> men den tar as-snabbt bilder
<Philip5> antalet pixlar är sällan avgörande
<maxjezy> vilket gör den till en bra kamera att ha med sig på tex upplopp
<maxjezy> Philip5: i mobilernas kameror är högt pixelantal dåligt
<maxjezy> om inte mobilen presterar as-bra
<maxjezy> ja vill ha hastighet
<Barre> här... rätt intressant om man har ork att titta : http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2013/01/pro-photographer-with-crappy-camera-proves-hardware-doesnt-matter/
<maxjezy> inte 10 bilder i minuten
<maxjezy> minst 50
<maxjezy> med skärpa
<maxjezy> Barre: jag kommer kolla
<Barre> han anvnänder en $US20 Buzz Lightyear camera   =)
<Philip5> Barre: så det är sådan kamera man ska skaffa för att bli bra fotograf?!? ;)
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Barre> Philip5: nej, det är en sån kamera du ska köpa om du absolut missuppfattar budskapet ;P
<Umeaboy> Var hittar man enklast koden till distromatch? Den verkar inte vara uppdaterad på länge. Git'en fungerar inte heller.
<Philip5> Barre: måste nog köpa en nyare kamera så jag blir bättre fotograf
<Philip5> tänk vad hetsigt det har blivit med kamerahus sedan de blev digitala
<maxjezy> de gamla systemkamerorna som kom precis innan digitalarna är typ gratis idag
<Philip5> du kan köpa en begagnad hasselblad för 5000 kr idag
<Philip5> som inte är digital dvs
<maxjezy> vad är felet, youtube eller firefox?
<maxjezy> klipp som är 20 minuter avslutas efter 5-6
<maxjezy> och då står det helt plötsligt att det bara är 5-6 minuter
<maxjezy> jävlas helatiden jäkla tub
<ibm_> finns den också i apt förrådet?
<ibm_> finns den också i apt förrådet?
<ibm_> Philip5 hallå är du kvar
<ibm_> Philip5 var finns programmet någonstans
<sebsebseb> Hej Tjena
<sebsebseb> Hej san
<Porrhandske> brukar detta vara en aktiv kanal?
<sebsebseb> Porrhandske: ja
<Philip5> ibm_: på deras sajt och inte i apt förrådet
<Porrhandske> sebsebseb: gött
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska nog packa blender 2.66a till mig nu :)
<ibm_> Philip5 kan du ge mig länken
<ibm_> Philip5 till deras hemsida
<Philip5> ibm_: googla
<ibm_> Philip5 vad hette programmet förnåt
<ibm_> Philip5 har tappat bort namnet
<Philip5> ibm_: bluegriffon
<ibm_> Philip5 ok
<ibm_> Philip5 tack
<ibm_> Philip5 kollar
<ibm_> Philip5 upp
<ibm_> Philip5 funkar ubuntu 12.04 filen även för xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm_> Philip5 http://bluegriffon.org/pages/Download
<Philip5> skulle jag tro
<Philip5> har inte testat
<ibm_> Philip5 annars är den säker att installera eftersom den inte finns i apt?
<ibm_> Philip5 kan den vara riskabelt
<Philip5> man kan aldrig vara 100% säker
<ibm_> undrar om debian tar bort gamla kärnor automatiskt?
<ibm_> som t. ex. fedora?
<maxjezy> Philip5: packa till mig med
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag kommer inte ladda upp det på min ppa för det blir för mycket men du kanske kan få deb-filerna om du kör 64bit
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är inte bara blender utan en del beroenden också
<kent> Bör man bli nervös om man kollar inställningarna på facebook och ser att  "jag" varit inloggad via safari på linux 4 mars.  När jag öht inte använder safari?
<Screedo> godkväll
<Spookan> Guest72837: Ja det tycker jag. Kan du få fram vilket IP det är?
<Guest72837> Spookan, inte nu. det var en lista över sessioner med IP och info om browser etc, men nu är de borta. Jag tryckte nog bort dem, suck..  får ändra lösenord.
<Spookan> Guest72837: Mm det är ju det bästa...
<johanbr> Guest72837: safari finns väl inte till linux? jag tror en del user-agent strängar (chrome?) säger nåt om safari
<andol> Jotack, user-agent börjar mer och mer få novell-liknande proportioner...
<realubot> I Debatt är det en person som på allvar påstår att han har sagt upp sitt Internet-abonnemang p.g.a. TV-licensen.
<realubot> Vem blir först i kanalen med att säga upp Internet p.g.a. nya tolkningen av TV-licensen?
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du testat luxrenderer på senare tid? har den i så fall kommit någon vart?
<Philip5> maxjezy: var nog version 0.8 när jag testade den senast och nu verkar de vara på 1.2 iaf
<maxjezy> nej, hela hypen verkar borta för luxrender
<maxjezy> känns så mycket smidigare med cycles då det är så integrerat
<Philip5> jo det verkar ju satsas på cycles
<maxjezy> Philip5: du har inte lust att göra något gemensamt?
<Philip5> tänkte nog bygga senaste lux också för att testa. inte minst nu när jag har lite mer fart på gpun så man kanske kan se effekt direkt :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: fixade stöd för open shader language i blender nu också
<maxjezy> du har ju bra kamera tillgängligt och renderingskraft och så kan du ju göra va du vill i blender
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att lägga en beställning på http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010609584/canon-powershot-sx40-hs/#intcmp=productbox_startpage_digitalkameror
<Philip5> gört
<maxjezy> eller denna http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010653673/canon-powershot-sx50-hs/#intcmp=searchProvider_SiteSeeker
<maxjezy> problemet är bara att jag inte kan bestämma mig
<Philip5> maxjezy: du får fråga fotoproffset einand nu ;)
<einand> orkar inte
<maxjezy> nej, fan vet inte alltså
<maxjezy> finns ju lumix med
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har dålig koll på den där typen av kameror och vad som skiljer mellan modellerna
<einand> vad är det du undrar?
<Philip5> einand: maxjezy vill köpa kamera
<einand> vilken typ?
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010625941/sony-cybershot-dsc-hx200v/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> den finns ju också
<einand> maxjezy: vad är syftet?
<einand> tror du får mer kamera om du kör på denna http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/systemkamera/nikon/nikon-d310018-105mmvr/146795.3301/
<maxjezy> ah, fast jag ska inte ha en systemkamera
<maxjezy> zoomkamera med 1080
<einand> du behöver ju inte använda den som systemkamera
<Philip5> de har väldigt små sensorer den där typen av kameror
<maxjezy> Philip5: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2aYt3cGpbM
<maxjezy> sätt hd på den, det är ju inge fel på bilden
<einand> hd material på youtube suger i allmänhet
<maxjezy> jo, men är det bra på tuben så äre bättre irl
<maxjezy> och på en tv
<einand> fast den du länka till var rätt dålig
<einand> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Innx3puNI
<maxjezy> det där är nödvändigtvis inte bättre bild
<maxjezy> mer oskärpa
<einand> skall du filma det minsta i skymt ljus?
<einand> tex, innomhus med enbart takbelysning
<einand> fördelen förstås med den sonyn du länka till, är att den kan filma i 50p
<maxjezy> tror endå någon av canon är bäst
<maxjezy> sx40 eller sx50
<einand> lust att länka, om du har dom framme
<einand> hittade
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010654221/pentax-x-5/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> den är ganska sexig
<einand> maxjezy: låg pris är viktigt?
<maxjezy> blev lite sugen på pentax x-5
<maxjezy> jo, det ska inte överstiga 3,5k
<maxjezy> mest video för lägst peng
<maxjezy> är jag ute efter
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRSpaAYvRfI
<maxjezy> det där resultatet är ganska nice
<einand> av dom du nämnt, verkar den första Sonyn bäst (Enbart av dömma av specifikationer då, inte några tester)
<einand> en fördelf örstås är ju att Pentax är mycket billigare
<maxjezy> jo, den är snyggare med
<einand> så när du kommit underfund med begräsningarna i den, så har du inte slösat lika mycket pengar (eftersom alla 3 du länkar till har ungefär samma)
<maxjezy> ser mer ut som en vettig kamera i design
<einand> men är det en riktig kamera du är ute efter, så köp det i stället
<maxjezy> jag vill bara ha något som filmar med mer skärpa och bättre iso
<maxjezy> än det jag har nu
<maxjezy> tills vidare
<einand> bästa är ju Canon 600d, om du kan gå upp till 5500
<einand> så slänger du in en hackad mjukvara i den. så har du det bästa en "Ammtör" kan komma över
<maxjezy> fast det är 2k för mycket, ska jag gå in med så mycket kan ja lika gärna köpa en för 20 k
<Dynamit> TPB AFK är bra än så länge
<einand> för problemet, med de billiga du länkat till, är att du är väldigt begränsad i vilka inställningar du kan göra. Även om den säkert filmar bra så kan du inte kräma ut det ur den
<einand> annat än vid "bra" förhållanden
<maxjezy> jo, det är sant
<maxjezy> säkert få manuella inställningsalternativ under filmning
<maxjezy> så man inte kan göra en one shoot film
<maxjezy> får klippa
<einand> det är jag besviken på min D5200 kameran kosta ändå 7000kr, och går inte ställa in något när man filmar nästan
<maxjezy> där har man mest alternativ med nex kamerorna
<maxjezy> för låga pengar dvs
<einand> nja, värsta är ju när det inte finns manuelt, är att du inte kan göra filmer du kan klippa
<maxjezy> dom är as-nice till film
<einand> eftersom den ändrar allt automatiskt
<einand> vilket ger sjuka kontraster när du klipper
<maxjezy> dom har ju manuella inställningar
<maxjezy> men de får man ställa in innan filmning
<maxjezy> inte under filming
<maxjezy> som de bättre kamerorna kan
<einand> du hinner inte ställa in under filmning ändå
<maxjezy> jopp
<maxjezy> har du kameran går på räls och shit
<einand> inte på en sådan lätt kamera
<maxjezy> nex kamerorna på rigg
<einand> nä, men är väl skillnad på en kamera som sitter fast
<maxjezy> ah
<Dynamit> haha heja den professor som jag ser i APB AFK LoL han säger exakt vad dommaren sa
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kommer få svårare att få till snyggt kort skärpeljup med de där kamerorna för att de har så små sensorer
<einand> vad jag menar är, på en sådan liten kamera, om du skall ändra några inställningar kommer du byta vinkel ändå
<Philip5> maxjezy: om det är sånt du vill filma
<Dynamit> jag trodde vi hade lämnat det där herr ordförande hahahaha rätt åt han
<einand> sedan ger mera pix på en mindre sensor mera störningar
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du sett några exempel på film med canon-kamerorna där det inte är strålande solsken?
<maxjezy> Philip5: nej
<maxjezy> fast jag såg på pentax x-5
<Philip5> maxjezy: i strålande sol kan man filma snyggt med en mobolkamera också
<Philip5> mobilkamera
<maxjezy> Philip5: njae
<maxjezy> det är svårt
<einand> maxjezy: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=canon+eos+600d+magic+lantern&oq=canon+eos+600d+magic&gs_l=youtube-reduced.3.0.0.477265.506468.0.507781.45.32.11.2.2.0.168.3376.15j17.32.0...0.0...1ac.1.7UPQ6zOgO-E
<einand> magic lantern är typ det som får mig att fundera på att byta system till Canon
<einand> fast å andra sidan, så är inte kameran så mycket, senaste Oscars winnaren var ju filmad på en iPhone
<Philip5> magic lantern är väl mest skoj om man filmar och det gör jag rätt sällan
<einand> Philip5: inte jag heller, men tror det beror på att min kamera inte direkt uppmuntrar till det
<Philip5> vissa klipp var filmade med en iphone i dokumentären men inte hela filmen
<maxjezy> jag fotar sällan
<Philip5> maxjezy: köp en bra videokamera då
<maxjezy> x-5 gav visst inte så bra på zoom
<maxjezy> canon är nog bättre
<maxjezy> men lite dyrare, men större zoom
<einand> Philip5: hur tror du d800 står sig mot Mark III när det gäller film?
<maxjezy> d800 är ju riktigt nice
<Philip5> einand: det hat har sett så ska de vara rätt lika men lite bättre på olika saker. största problemet med båda är nedsamplingen de måste göra från sina sensorer till den upplösning filmen man kör skaha
<einand> sugen på d800e
<Philip5> jag vill också ha en d800e
<Philip5> har en polare som har en och den är skön
<Philip5> plus att det är så grymt mycket skönare att kör med viewfindern påen FX-kamera
<Philip5> är som att gå över till storbilds-tv eller nått
<einand> Philip5: för mig blir det väl först om ett år, men vet inte om man skall köpa en 800e när "nästa" kamera kommer, eller om man skall köpa "nästa" 800e
<maxjezy> Philip5: vilken videokamera under 3k har bättre bild än sx40
<maxjezy> kanske de går bättre under mindre ljus?
<einand> men den har gått ner i pris ju
<einand> bara 21.000 ink moms
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> maxjezy: vet inte så noga att jag kan jämföra i det segmentet
<einand> d600 kostar ju 16000
<Philip5> einand: jag hade ju hoppats på en d600 men det var grejer som störde mig så det blev inget
<einand> tänkte mer på att prisskillnaden var så liten
<Philip5> nä det också
<einand> hum.. blir nog en d800 kanske ändå, efter jag fixat körkort
<David-A> Dynamit: minns du hur det var 2009? om inte, googla: blommor wallis
<einand> hum.. idag hittade jag något riktigt coolt
<einand> Var i morfars/mammas källare. Där var det en massa silkespåsar i taket. Så när man gick närmare och undersökta dom så krälade det av svarta saker innuti dom. Det var miljoner med små söta spindlar som precis höll på att kläckas.
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du uppdaterat din blender till 2.66a än och sett om det fixar din bugg?
<einand> Philip5: är du också en blender lirare?
<maxjezy> Philip5: näe, buggen löstes genom att återställa till factory default settings
<maxjezy> men det förstörde ju givetvis min sexiga setup av alla buggiga addons osv
<Philip5> einand: har inte hållit på på länge
<Philip5> einand: bygger senaste nu med stöd för så mycket sexigt i blender som möjligt :D
<maxjezy> Philip5: håll på lite oftare
<ehlu> Godkväll!
<einand> Philip5: själv har jag aldrig förstått mig på det, blir skrämd av guiet
<Peyam> Salam
<Peyam> realubot: sup?
<ehlu> Peyam: Är fortfarande xubuntu bäst? :)
<Peyam> alltid
<Peyam> trivs som fan. inte lika förvirrande som KDE och inte like irriterande som unity
<ehlu> Så bra då
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> trivs som fan
<Peyam> så ska en dator se ut
<Peyam> asså xubuntus egna theme.. annars är xfce ganska tråkigt
<ehlu> Så du går bara på utseende? :P
<maxjezy> einand: http://cgcookie.com/blender/
<maxjezy> första videon är en introduktionsvideo
<Peyam> nice
<maxjezy> bara någon dag gammal
<Peyam> vet ngn vf skype inte funkar som det ska i pidgin?
<maxjezy> så det är färsk info, hoppa på tåget
<ehlu> Peyam: Vad är det som inte fungerar?
<Peyam> back in the air
<einand> maxjezy: skulle älska att lära mig det, men har inte tid att bli duktig till en sådan nivå så det är värt besväret
<einand> funderar på att framkalla bilderna på spindlarna
<Peyam> einand: du borde ta det lugnt o lyssna på denna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2OhnqSwdvY
<ehlu> Peyam: http://imgur.com/j7ucUMX
<Peyam> och?
<Peyam> orka med irssi
<einand> Peyam: nu mår jag illa också, vad var det där för tortyr musik
<Peyam> einand: fett nice jo
<Peyam> ehlu: http://imgur.com/G6Ruwjh
<Philip5> maxjezy: kollar nu på lite tutorials hur man får igång open shaders i blender :O
<maxjezy> på blendercookie?
<maxjezy> näe, beställer nog fan Sony NEX-5R
<maxjezy> 18-55 objektiv
<maxjezy> 3.5-5
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010653338/sony-nex-5r-optik-18-55-3-5-5-6-oss-black/#intcmp=searchProvider_SiteSeeker
<Philip5> maxjezy: och du som tycker det är för dyrt med dslr
<Philip5> maxjezy: openshader funkar men verkar inte så kul om man inte vill hacka shaders
<Philip5> verkar inte heller funka med gpu
<Philip5> hej och hå
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaam
<Peyam> så
<Peyam> va händer här ikväll
<David-A> inget, om vi inte hittar på nåt
<Peyam> orka
<K350> a1/c
<Philip5> maxjezy: sitter du och drömmer om kameror du kan filma med?
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-09
<K350> Vad heter verktyget jag kan skapa en mapp till en remote dator med ssh?
<Screedo> god morgon
<PhilDesmond> Finns det att köpa "bag in box" utan vin? Alltså en kran som man kan fylla med något valfritt och fylla på när det är slut och ha i kylskåpet?
<PhilDesmond> Typ saft.
<Barre> PhilDesmond: har inte handlat här så jag vet inte hur de är, men de har vad du säker http://www.mixhuset.se/coola-grejer/gora-eget-vin
<Barre> *söker
<PhilDesmond> Ah...
<hans-olof> jag hade en äldre dator med windows och valde att installera kubuntu, men i startmenyn finns windows med, trots att win inte längre finns på HDD, hur ändrar jag grub för att ta bort det manuellt?, i grub.cfg ståer det att man INTE får röra den filen
<larsemil>  god morgon
<maxjezy> är det vår på g?
<maxjezy> godmorgon
<realubot> maxjezy: Det kan du glömma. Det blir ingen vår i år. Växthuseffekten.
<maxjezy> så inkaa indiaanerna hade rätt?
<Barre> morrn... larsemil tid en sekund?
<Barre> andol: är du nöjd nu? ;) apps.rre.nu
<Coffe> om man skulle vilja labba , göra lite tester med nätverk .. bytta upp en strutur för träna på routing .. något tips  ? min tanke just nu är att bytta en massa vm och göra olika vlan
<realubot> maxjezy: På sätt och vis ja.
<gaisten> Coffe: testa boson netsim
<gaisten> Coffe: eller du kanske menade routing i linux såg jag nu :D
<Coffe> gaisten:  jag vill lära mig routing .. , så ska kolla upp boson .. tack
<hR13> Hej är det någon som är bra på IBM servrar? , jag ska installera upp en X3100 M4 när jag startar den så får "MM Kernel Loading" sedan snabbt blinkar något i still med "Las..." (det är 3 eller 4 ord var av ett är ganska långt) hinner inte se vad som står och sedan "EFI Starting" i ca 3-4 min för att sedan starta om och gå direkt till "EFI Starting" hur länge som helst (iallafall 10 min tills jag provat att start om själv, m
<hR13> ed samma resultat) Någon som har tips på vad som kan vara fel?
<maxjezy> skickar dustin varor på söndagar?
<maxjezy> eller idag?
<gaisten> maxjezy: posten kör väl endå inte ut grejer?
<maxjezy> nej, men om ja beställer idag, då får jag det på måndag?
<gaisten> dom skickar väl det på måndag iaf
<delhage> jag beställde från dustin i söndags e.m., hade grejorna på måndagen
<gaisten> tycker inte att dustin brukar vara så snabba med privatpersoner
<gaisten> på jobbet så får man det alltid dagen efter iaf
<delhage> mitt var företag också iofs
<Coffe> tjena delhage
<gaisten> är väl prio i guess
<delhage> Coffe: mors
<Coffe> allt bra delhage  ?
<maxjezy> privat detta
<delhage> jorå
<delhage> själv
<delhage> ?
<Coffe> delhage:  bara bra ..  börjar bli lite hemma i rödmössa... sitter på barcamp just nu
<delhage> Coffe: barcamp?
<Coffe> http://barcampsthlm.com
<Coffe> fel url
<delhage> jo
<Coffe> http://barcampstockholm.com/
<Coffe> där
<delhage> hade ingen aning om detta
<delhage> några andra man känner där?
<Coffe> inga vad jag vet..   mött några från vim meetup
<delhage> ok
<hR13> Jag hittade problemet det vara ett trasigt minnes par
<gaisten> hR13: hur kom du fram till det?
<hR13> gaisten, Jag plockade ur extra minnet jag satte i och då startade den upp fint
<gaisten> aha okej
<Coffe> ping HeMan
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=46835
<maxjezy> 240 grammare till frukost
<ibm_> var kan man fråga om bilar?
<ibm_> finns det något speciell irc kanal?
<lag^> haha
<lag^> testa #bilar
<Coffe> fråga inte om fråga , :P
<ibm_> finns det någon som kan lite om bilar här?
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> kan rätt mycket
<Coffe> beroende på vad det är ... är som fråga om någon kan något om datorer
<ibm_> är du mekaniker?
<Coffe> har vart
<ibm_> jag vet att det finns bilar som är både halv automat och automat men finns det också såna som är både manuellt och automat?
<Coffe> de finns de som är auto som man kan välja att växla själv
<ibm_> med koppling?
<Coffe> nej , inte va jag känner till
<Coffe> men de kan finnas någon avart säkert
<ibm_> går det att fixa en bil till att bli det?
<kent__> bilar med dubellkopplingslåda (inte vanlig automat med moment-omvandlare,)  är ju i praktiken rent mekaniskt en manuell låda.
<Coffe> går ja,,,  praktiskt .. nej
<ibm_> vad kan det att kosta högst?
<Coffe> 100 miljoner
<ibm_> nej det kan inte stämma ha ha ha ha
<kent__> Coffe, vad vill du göra?
<kent__> ibm_, ^
<kent__> ibm_, en modern dubellkopplings-låda är ju en manuell låda där två växlar ligger i samtidigt som har en slags robotiserad växlings-väljare. Det är mekaniskt en manuell låda men utan manuell koppling.
<ibm_> är det billigare med att göra detta med en manuell eller en automat
<kent__> ibm_, men vad vill du göra?
<andol> Barre: Sedärja, fincert :) Fast riktigt nöjd tror jag inte att jag kommer vara förrän du gör något kul med värdnamnet ba.rre.nu.
<kent__> med bilar så är det oftast billigast att köpa rätt bil från början, :)
<ibm_> jag föredrar att köra manuellt med koppling när det inte finns för mycket trafik men vill lära ut någon att ta körkortet med automat.
<ibm_> så därför tänkte jag om man kan fixa en bil till det
<ibm_> att kunna växla mellan manuellt med koppling och automat
<kent__> ibm_, kommer inte gå.
<ibm_> jag vet att det finns såna lastbilar
<kent__> ibm_, det går att byta till automat (om bilmodellen har sådan,) och byta växellådans styrsystem och sen registera om bilen som automat) och det kan väl gå på allt mellan 10-30 tusen.   Men det kommer inte vara värt det.
<kent__> ibm_, men att ha automat med koppling går inte.  Alternativet är om din bil är så pass ny att det finns dubellkopplingslåda eller alternativt möjlighet att växla upp och ner automaten manuellt - men då är det nyare lådor och nyare bilar och då ligger priset garanterat på 50"
<kent__> ibm_, om det är för övningskörning - varför inte låta personen köra med manuell?  Är väl dumt att låta någon övningsköra "light"?  Kortet gäller ju även manuell,
<kent__> ibm_, Låter i mina öron vansinnigt att göra allt detta för att övningsköra.  Köp en billig bil för 5" och låt personen övningsköra i den.
<ibm_> personen är sjuk och klara inte av det har reumatism
<kent__> Är Ubuntu/Linux sämre än windows på att hantera 3g-modem?  I windows kan jag vara uppkopplad i princip veckovis utan att det kopplar ner, men i ubuntu så kopplar modemet ner en gång om dagen minst. och så måste jag ta ur modemet från usbn för att systemet ska hitta modemet när det kopplats ner.
<ibm_> obs fel
<ibm_> personen är sjuk och klarar inte av det har reumatism
<kent__> ibm_, köp en billig automat-bil då?  Kan inte på något sätt vara värt att bygga om en bil för > 10" när det finns billiga bilar för mindre,
<kent__> ibm_,  du måste ju även registrera om bilen på bilprovningen - och det är inte säkert att de godtar det.
<ibm_> annars att fixa en bil till att vara både halv automat och automat vad kan det kosta?
<kent__> ibm_, och i mitt tycke,  och inget elakt om personen i sig,  men kan man inte växla en manuell bil av någon orsak...  så kanske man inte ska köra bil?
<kent__> men som sagt, köp en billig automatare.
<ibm_> är det då billigare att fixa en som är redan automat eller manuellt till det?
<ibm_> annars att fixa en bil till att vara både halv automat och automat vad kan det kosta?
<ibm_> är det då billigare att fixa en som är redan automat eller manuellt till det?
<ibm_> kent__ annars att fixa en bil till att vara både halv automat och automat vad kan det kosta?
<ibm_> kent__ är det då billigare att fixa en som är redan automat eller manuellt till det?
<ibm_> ursäkta blev lite fel
<maxjezy> Philip5:
<ibm_> hoppas ingen är arg
<kent__> ibm_, som sagt,   manuell ->  automat med möjlighet att manuellt växla (ej, med koppling då det inte går.)   beroende på bilmodell så säg 15-50 tusen?
<kent__> ibm_,  du köper en billig gammal automatare för 5-10 säkert. Ska det bara vara för övningskörning så behöver ju inte bilen vara dyr och fin.
<ibm_> kent__ vad kostar annars en redan färdigt?
<ibm_> kent__ är de rätt dyra?
<HakanS> ibm_: Vad väger en sten?
<kent__> ibm_, vadå redan färdig?  Notera ovan,  det finns inte automater med manuell koppling. Det finns dubellkopplingslådor som man kan växla manuellt via paddlar eller växelspak, men det är oftast nya bilar och då är det ju säkert 100"
<ibm_> kent__ ja såna
<ibm_> kent__ då får man ge upp kopplingen
<ibm_> konstigt att det inte finns såna bilar när det finns såna lastbilar
<kent__> ibm_,  helt annan marknad och mekanik. De har dieselmotorer på 1l per cylinder och vridmoment likt nasas rymdfartyg. Deras växellådor är unika. :)
<HakanS> ibm_: Köp en lastbil då ;)
<ibm_> lastbilar är inte lika miljö vänliga det är kanske därför
<ibm_> inte nasa
<ibm_> nu överdriver du rejält
<arcsky> nagon som har koll pa vlc streaming?
<ibm_> kent__ och Coffe tusen tack i.a.f. dock inte för HakanS den här gången inget illa menat HakanS
<Barre> andol: jag har mailadress b@rre.nu   :P
<ibm_> kent__ och Coffe och tusen tack ännu en gång
<Coffe> Barre:  sötnöt
<andol> Barre: Jomendåsås!
 * andol är nöjd
<kent__> ibm_,   En liten golf har säkert 150-200 nm max.  En 16 liters volvo diesel i en lastbil har 3000 nm.    Då kan man vara förtjänad av en dyrare växellåda.  ;)
<ibm_> och en borrmaskin max 30 nm
<ibm_> ha ha ha ha
<ibm_> och använder man en gammal volvo bil motor till att vrida en stor parabol
<ibm_> snacka om storlek då
<ibm_> undrar om debian tar bort gamla kärnor automatiskt?
<ibm_> som t. ex. fedora?
<Philip5> det skulle jag inte tro men vet inte helt säkert
<Philip5> har inte kört just debian på länge
<Barre> :)
<Philip5> Barre: är du glad idag?!
<Philip5> sprider glädje i kanalen som en sol...
<ibm_> meningen med ubuntu är att den ska vara enkelt trots det så måste man kunna använda terminalen lite eftersom det blir ofta fel med uppdateringar och uppgraderingar
<ibm_> och dessutom så tar den inte bort gamla kärnor automatiskt som t. ex. fedora
<ibm_> att ubuntu är enkel är verkligen missvisande information
<ibm_> t. ex. ubuntu alternativ skivan funkar inte version 12.04 gör man ett test så visar den alltid att det är fel på något som börjar med md5 har försökt ladda ner den flera gånger nu och fortfarande exakt samma fel
<ibm_> har någon lyckats med det?
<kent__> ibm_, md5 är ju index-grejen man använder för att säkerställ att allt är intakt.  Konstigt om inte det åtgärdats om det är fel på själva skivan.  Kollat med google om andra har samma problem?
<ibm_> nej
<kent__> ibm_,  annars tror jag att du kan ta bort icke använda kärnor. Det lagras ju via beroenden, och om du saknar beroende till en gammal kärna så kan du ta bort det via pakethanteraren. Ska gå att söka på sådant som installerats via beroenden, men numera saknar dylikt
<kent__> ibm_, men om en gammal kärna ligger kvar, vad gör det?
<ibm_> installationen av alternativ skivan misslyckas
<kent__> Själv ogillar jag bristen på information om man kör internet via 3g modem.  När man kopplar upp ser man inte vad som händer, och ibland får man ingen uppkoppling utan info om varför. Och kopplar den ner 3g-modemet så får jag plocka in/ut modemet från usbn för att fungera igen.  surt värre
<ibm_> man kommer knappt fram till partitioneringen och så kommer ett fel meddelande som säger att det har misslyckats
<ibm_> så då får man ladda ner en gammal version istället
<kent__> prova att välja bort att den ska kolla om skivan är intakt.  Har du tur så går installationen ändå.   och fungerar inte det, så prova att ladda hem skivan igen från någon annanstans. kan ha blivit fel vid nerladdningen
<ibm_> jag gör kontrollen eftersom det blir fel själv gör den inte det
<ibm_> som sagt precis innan partitioneringen så kommer det fram ett meddelande som säger att det har misslyckats
<ibm_> ubuntu skulle aldrig ha varit känt för enkelheten den blev för att man skickade helt gratis skivor
<ibm_> trots det har inte ubuntu varken blivit enklare eller bättre på att uppdatera och uppgradera felfritt
<ibm_> nu var det ett dåligt exempel eftersom alternativ cd skivan kanske inte är avsett för just enkelheten
<kent__> jag har aldrig haft ngt problem med det..  men har du provat att ladda hem en ny iso?
<ibm_> ja
<ibm_> exakt alltid samma fel
<ibm_> trots att ubuntu är så dåligt så är ubuntu irc kanalen bäst
<ibm_> de borde verkligen satsa på enkelhet
<ibm_> och väldigt mycket på uppdateringar och uppgraderingar ska funka felfritt
<kent__> ibm_, varför vill du köra alternative?
<ibm_> detta vad lite info hoppas att ni inte blev arga på det och hoppas på bättre framtid särskilt för ubuntu
<ibm_> men kan någon säga något emot allt detta?
<ibm_> alternativ skivan var till att kunna anpassa ubuntu bättre till det man vill istället för efter hela installationen
<kent__> ibm_, vad är det du vill anpassa då?  Det går ju anpassa det mesta i vanliga ubuntu installationen..  ?
<kent__> själv laddar jag hem fedora nu. Ska prova och se om jag öht märker någon skillnad i fedora/gnome jämfört med ubuntu.   Slänger bort min windows-installation.. -
<ibm_> typ använda något annan skrivbords miljö
<ibm_> varför inte använda debian
<kent__> ibm_, vill prova fedora bara.  Sist jag använde debian (snart 10 år sedan.. haha) så var de assega på att ha ny programvara. Stabila utgåvan var ju hela tiden outdated. och jag vill inte köra utvecklingsversionen..   orkar inte strula.
<kent__> ibm_, prova vanliga installationen och byt skrivbordsmiljö efteråt?
<ibm_> ja men det är mer jobb
<ibm_> meningen med debian är att vara stabil och därför inte ha senaste program version
<ibm_> fedora bör man inte använda senaste versionen
<ibm_> alltid vara på föregående version
<maxjezy> Philip5: alltså, ja skulle beställa nex-5
<maxjezy> men det blev en Nikon d3200
<maxjezy> nu ångrar jag mig, vad skulle du valt?
<ibm_> systemkamera eller?
<maxjezy> jo
<ibm_> själv gillar jag japanska
<ibm_> samsung kameran med android helt värdelöst
<ibm_> om du lägger till dåliga appar
<ibm_> så då får inte lägga till några appar
<ibm_> obs fel
<ibm_> så då får man inte lägga till några andra appar
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> ja, ne
<ibm_> då har den egentligen ingen mening i så fall att ha android?
<ibm_> har någon lyckats komprimera hela filsystemet på gnu/linux som t. ex. man kan göra på windows
<kent__> ibm_, med tanke på hur billigt diskutrymme är.. så varför? :)  däremot skulle jag gärna kryptera disken,  det ska ju gå att göra smidigt..
<ibm_> kommer det någonsin att vara möjligt
<kent__> ibm_,  ingen aning - men varför?
<ibm_> vad är meningen med openbsd som använder en annan kärna?
<ibm_> vad är fördelarna och nackdelarna jämfört med gnu/linux?
<kent__> ibm_,  jag tror att för vanlig datoranvändning så behöver man öht inte bry sig om vilken kärna man har.
<ibm_> jo för stabiliteten
<ibm_> windows nt kärnor är ostabila
<kent__> windows nt är ju asgammalt.  Men för den delen,  vi kör 10 datorer med windows 2000 på vårat jobb.  Har i princip aldrig problem med windows i sig.  Står igång och används dygnet runt.
<ibm_> jag sa inte windows nt
<kent__> men linux och *bsd och liknande är stabila. Precis som kärnan i osx.  Det är inte kärnan som avgör i de fallen..
<kent__> Jo, du sa windows nt.
<ibm_> utan nt kärnor
<kent__> windows nt kärnor? Vad syftar du på då, om inte windows nt kärnan?
<ibm_> bygger alla windows os på efter 2000
<ibm_> xp/vista/7
<kent__> Ok.   Och vi har 10 sådana som används dygnet runt på jobbet. De strular aldrig.  :)
<ibm_> lätt gjort
<kent__> Men visst,  Windows har en förmåga att vara känslig för dålig hårdvara och dåliga drivrutiner.  Så ja,  det är klart mycket sämre än linux.
<ibm_> installera flera program och avinstallera så får vi verkligen se
<ibm_> innan dess byggde windows på dos kärnor
<ibm_> dos var bra innan microsoft tog den och började förstöra
<kent__> Men det finns hur som helst ingen mening med att fundera över bsd-kärnan vs linux.  Då är man fel ute.
<kent__> Det är mest de som har stora servrar som matar fullt med data - då kan man fundera på vilken som är effektiva i IO och liknande, men för vanlig användning så finns det ingen anledning att bry sig.
<ibm_> varför har de i s f utvecklat fram den överhuvudtaget
<ibm_> gäller inte detta för mindre servrar
<einand> ibm_: det är Microsoft som gjort dos
<einand> Microsoft gjorde dos, och sålde till licensiera till IBM
<kent__> För att förr fanns en marknad och ett behov?   Det har ju funnits/finns ett par olika unix-system med kommersiella krafter bakom.
<einand> för att senare sälja det
<maxjezy> einand: jag valde nikon d3200
<maxjezy> är det sån du har?
<einand> maxjezy: jag har d5200
<maxjezy> tror du ja kommer vara missnöjd?
<maxjezy> kan ångra köpet ännu
<einand> maxjezy: beror väl på vad du är ute efter, men nej, tror jag inte
<ibm_> fast bsd kärnan är som linux inte unix system 5
<maxjezy> stod mellan nex 5 och den i sluttampen
<maxjezy> einand: tack
<maxjezy> nu försvann lite ångest
<einand> eller, när det kommer till "film" kommer du vara lika missnöjd oavsätt vilken av moderllan du kolla på ;)
<kent__> ibm_, hårklyverier.
<einand> fast du kommer vara grymt nöjd för det priset du betalade
<kent__> ibm_, svarade bara på din fråga. :)
<maxjezy> jo, jag tog endå en billigare nu
<einand> fast du tog ändå en med bättre senor än de du länka till innan
<maxjezy> einand: http://versusio.com/en/nikon-d3200-vs-sony-alpha-nex-5r
<ibm_> kent__ vad menar du
<maxjezy> sensorn är mindre i d3200
<einand> maxjezy: Has continuous autofocus when recording movies bara den är typ värt det ;)
<maxjezy> men den är billigare med
<kent__> ibm_, jag svarade på varför *bsd och liknande unix system utvecklades. Det fanns en marknad,  helt enkel.
<einand> Has GPS
<maxjezy> det är alltid någon som är bättre än den andra
<einand> den är en sanning med modifikation
<maxjezy> på olika saker
<maxjezy> har den trådlöst?
<ibm_> kent__ jag vet att linux kärnan utvecklades för att komma runt unix men vad har bsd kärnan för orsak överhuvudtaget
<einand> nja, går att sätta på en extra modul för ca en tusing
<maxjezy> jaja, kommer nog alltid känna  en viss ovisshet i mitt val
<einand> maxjezy: så är det alltid, och oavsätt vilken du köper kommer du tänka "Tänk om den andra har bättre X grej"
<kent__> ibm_,  *bsd   förmodligen för att det fanns/finns en marknad? :) Det är ju som att fråga varför peugeot utvecklar bilar.  :)
<einand> sedan fylller väl *bsd och linux två olika behov
<ibm_> som vadå
<ibm_> server eller det gör även linux
<ibm_> einand som vadå
<ibm_> einand server eller det gör även linux
<einand> http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/01
<einand> debian flyttar mer och mera över till freebsd kärnan
<ibm_> inga engelska länkar tack
<kent__> ibm_, unix har ju funnits och finns i flera olika varianter. Kommersiella och icke kommersiella.  BSD härrör ju från dessa.  Unix har ju en historia av att vara server och workstation-system.
<ibm_> debian som var med från början vad synd
<ibm_> finns slackware kvar idag
<ibm_> ?
<kent__> ibm_, du borde bli bättre vän med google.
<ibm_> eller har de slutat att utvecklas
<ibm_> ?
<ibm_> kent__ nästan allt är på engelska
<ibm_> kent__ inte mycket info på svenska
<kent__> ibm_, men du har väl gått i vanlig svensk folkskola som oss andra?
<kent__> google kan översätta för den delen
<K350> Vad hade ni för fin guide om hur man sätter upp en SSH nyckel för att slippa skriva in lösenord varje gång man loggar in på en remote låda? :-)
<Barre> Philip5: inte värre än vanligt.. vadårå?
<Coffe> K350:  ssh-keygen ; ssh-copy-id user@server
<ibm_> bygger linux mint både på ubuntu och debian?
<ibm_> tanken med den är att slippa uppgradera distributionen eller hu?
<ibm_> obs
<ibm_> fel
<ibm_> bygger linux mint både på ubuntu och debian?
<ibm_> tanken med den är att slippa uppgradera distributionen eller hur?
<HakanS> Barre: Kan du slänga in en blänkare i Topic om att det är loco-möte den 14/3 kl. 20.00 ?
<Barre> HakanS: kan jag väl
<HakanS> Barre: Tack.
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | LoCo-möte 14/3 kl. 20:00 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<ibm_> vad betyder allt detta
<ibm_> * Barre har bytt ämne till: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | LoCo-möte 14/3 kl. 20:00 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<ibm_> * ChanServ tar bort kanaloperatörsstatus från Barre
<Barre> jag har lagt till info om loco-möte i kanalens topic
<ibm_> och vad betyder det?
<ibm_> kan alla göra det kan alla vara med eller är det styrelsen?
<K350> ehm jo, men behöver jag inte göra något med en ssh-agent för att slippa skriva in nyckelns lösen?
<K350> ..och hurväljer jag om jag vill ha RSA eller ngt annat?
<HakanS> ibm_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te22
<ibm_> nej jag tänkte om alla kan göra detta
<ibm_>  * Barre har bytt ämne till: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | LoCo-möte 14/3 kl. 20:00 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<ibm_> <ibm_> * ChanServ tar bort kanaloperatörsstatus från Barre
<realubot> Missa inte Melodifestivalen ikväll grabbar och tjejer.
<realubot> ibm_: Nej. Du måste ju vara admin för att ändra topic på kanalen.
<realubot> ibm_: Och Linux Mint bygger på Ubuntu.
<realubot> ibm_: Men Linux Mint Debian Edition bygger på ... Debian.
<realubot> LMDE
<ibm_> realubot finns de också i olika skrivbordsmiljöer?
<ibm_> realubot som t. ex. xfce
<rensvind> ibm_, du kan ju alltid byta skrivbordsmiljö. Det är faktiskt alls inte svårt.
<ibm_> realubot och meningen med mint är att man slipper uppgradera distributionen?
<ibm_> realubot eller hur?
<einand> ibm_: nä, mint fungerar precis som ubuntu och följer samma release cykler
<ibm_> LMDE också eller?
<ibm_> LMDE är inte meningen med den att man slipper uppgradera distributioner?
<einand> Linux Mint Debian Edition (LMDE) is a semi-rolling distribution based on Debian Testing.
<ibm_> och det betyder
<ibm_> förklara också tack
<realubot> Sean Banan i Mellon precis.
<realubot> Honom har jag som user i mitt system.
<einand> ?
<realubot> einand: Jag har en user som heter seanbanan.
<einand> du har även BoKo i ditt system
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> Det stämmer.
<realubot> ibm_: Det finns olika Skrivbordsmiljöer till Mint. Precis som att det finns det till Ubuntu. KDE, Gnome 3, Xfce e.t.c.
<ibm_> realubot och meningen med mint är att man slipper uppgradera distributionen?
<ibm_> realubot eller hur?
<realubot> einand: svtplay sänder direkt om du är intresserad av Mellon.
<realubot> ibm_: Nej. Det är inte meningen med Mint.
<realubot> ibm_: Ursprungligen var meningen ett operativsystem som var lite mer nybörjarvänligt än det nybörjarvänliga Ubuntu.
<realubot> Codecs m.m. var inbakat från början.
<realubot> Minit hade också ett snyggare utseende än Ubuntu. Men detta var innan Gnome 3 gjorde entré. Jag tror inte skillnaden är så stor i dag.
<realubot> ibm_: Om du vill ha en rolling release så är inte Mint något för dig, som einand skrev.
<realubot> Typ ...
<realubot> ibm_: Kanske LMDE då.
<realubot> ibm_: Du kan ju testa PCLinuxOS: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCLinuxOS
<ibm_> realubot LMDE är också mint fast bygger på debian istället eller??
<realubot> ibm_: Eller Arch eller Debian.
<realubot> ibm_: Exakt. LMDE är Mint baserat på Debian istället för Ubuntu som vanliga Mint.
<realubot> ibm_: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint
<ibm_> realubot LMDE slipper man uppgradera men inte debian eller??
<realubot> ibm_: "Linux Mint Debian Edition (LMDE): Denna version baseras på Debian och har en rullande Debianbas. I vissa avseenden är LMDE inte lika användarvänlig som de andra utgåvorna."
<realubot> Debian är vad dom kallar pseudorolling release.
<realubot> Jag antar att du kommer att få uppgradera men inte så ofta som Ubuntu, typ. Många uppdateringa rullas nog ut.
<realubot> ibm_: Här kan du läsa om Debians versioner: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_GNU/Linux#Versioner
<realubot> ibm_: Om du inte behöver nya versioner av program (som säkert finns i PPA om det är populära program) så kan du köra Ubuntu LTS.
<realubot> Den senaste LTS-versionen har ju support i 5 år. Och det är väl inte hela världen om du uppgraderar operativsystemet inom 5 år?
<ibm_> realubot så LMDE är inte som arch att man slipper uppgraderingar?
<K350> ibm_: Hello mannen. Hur går det? :-)
<ibm_> K350 bara bra själv då?
<K350> ibm_: Bara fin fint
<ibm_> K350 lyckats med open ssh?
<K350> ibm_: ehm. ja?
<ibm_> realubot är det arch som är kändast när det gäller att slippa uppgraderingar?
<David-A> jag har inte hängt med ordentligt, men har man en *internationell* jury i den *svenska* uttagningen till melodifestivalen?
<David-A> isåfall måste det väl vara *fusk*
<rensvind> ibm_, men vill du slippa uppgraderingar så låt bli? :)  Vill du bara ha säkerhetsuppdateringar så kör ubuntu LTS som nämnts innan..
<ibm_> realubot är det melodifestivalen ni snackar om
<ibm_> realubot för ett tag sen
<ibm_> det har varit utländsk juri sen flera år tillbaka
<ibm_> inget nytt alls
<Peyam> Salam
<Peyam> Allt väl?
<David-A> hej Peyam, allt väl, men du har just missat en hel timma av talande tystnad
<Peyam> jasså
<Peyam> synd at ja missa den
<Peyam> jag var uptagen med melodyfestivalen
<realubot> Peyam: Jag orkar inte uppdatera dig om Pernillas dotter längre. Du får faktiskt läsa själv i fortsättningen.
<realubot> David-A: Jag orkade inte se på Mellon. Tröttnade efter 10 min.
<David-A> realubot: känner med dej. jag råkade komma in i rösträkningen mot slutet.
<Peyam> realubot: orka
<Peyam> kan ngn matte här
<David-A> realubot: du sa "orkar inte" och "orkade inte". vet du inte att fraserna är varumärkesskyddade av Peyam
<David-A> Peyam: säg att jag kan lite matte, varför skulle jag orka bry mej?
<einand> Peyam: vad för matte?
<Peyam> jag listade ut det själv
<Peyam> vad e sambandet mellan en rät linje och dess normal
<Peyam> visst är det (lutning på räta linjen)/(lutningen på normalen) = -1?
 * einand hade skoj, ringde precis 00463190510
<Peyam> nej det är (lutningen på första )*(riktningen till normalen) = -1
<David-A> gonatt
<ibm_> realubot är det arch som är kändast när det gäller att slippa uppgraderingar?
<ibm_> realubot så LMDE är inte som arch att man slipper uppgraderingar?
<ibm_> obs
<ibm_> fel
<ibm_> realubot så LMDE är inte som arch att man slipper uppgraderingar?
<ibm_> realubot är det arch som är kändast när det gäller att slippa uppgraderingar?
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-10
<K350> Har två extra diskar. Men de mounteras inte. Hur fixar jag det i Lubuntu? fastab något va?
<Barre> morrn
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> morgon
<Barre> larsemil: om du vill så kan jag ju skapa ett konto hos mig så kan du testa lite
<ibm_> realubot så LMDE är inte som arch att man slipper uppgraderingar?
<einand> realubot: vad det Rihanna du tyckte var snygg?
<madbear> mm einand
<einand> tänkte bara säga att hennes sex/porr-video cirkulerar på facebook nu
<K350> knorr, tycks inte gå att köra dosbox utan x :p
<K350> Här sitter jag på en fin gammal svensk BBS men kan inte köra den på servern eftersom DosBox kräver x. Snöpligt
<madbear> einand: är realubot med i den?
<ibm_> realubot är det arch som är kändast när det gäller att slippa uppgraderingar?
<einand> madbear: Ingen aning
<einand> ibm_: Arch och Gentoo
<einand> fast du måste ju fortfarande uppdatera dom, men är en rullande utgåva
<ibm_> inte debian?
<ibm_> einand inte debian?
<einand> ibm_: nej
<ibm_> einand och vad är skillnaden mellan arch och gentoo?
<Barre> debian sid är väl rullande
<einand> ibm_: gentoo är source basserad
<ibm_> einand och vad innebär det?
<ibm_> einand har inte arch källkoden också fritt eller vad menar du?
<tobbe_> einand, var hittar man videon :P
<hR13> ibm_, gentoo installeras från source, dvs allt kompileras på datorn när du installerar till skillnad från t.ex debian där du har färdig kompierade deb paket
<ibm_> men hur kan då installationen starta överhuvudtaget nånting måste redan vara kompilerat som t. ex. linux kärnan och boot system filer?
<hR13> det var längen sedan jag installerade gentoo men det är den bootstrap grej, läs med på gentoos hemsida
<ibm_> är inte detta också bättre då man slipper ladda ner så stora filer?
<hR13> jag har för mig att det finns 3 olika versioner på installationen där tredje sättet går ganska fort däre större delen av paketen är färdig kompilerade medans första varianten är en extrem anpassning till den hårdvaran man har
<einand> hR13: finns bara en numera
<ibm_> ok men bortsett från det vad är skillnaderna mellan arch och gentoo?
<hR13> einand, där ser man det var längen sedan jag körde gentoo måste varit -08 eller nåt sånt senast, har kört crunchbang sedan -10
<ibm_> vilken har flest program förråd paket?
<maxjezy> jag körde windows 95 runt 97, sedan 98 kanske till 2000 och 2000 korta svängar innan xp, emellanåt testade jag någon linux här och var men de va helt klart underlägsna windows back then. ca 2008 satt jag seriöst i linux men inte förns om två år kanske eller mer känner jag att det kan vara en distro att förlita sig på helt.
<maxjezy> dualbootens tid är här, alla operativsystem behöver varandra
<maxjezy> ingen kan leverera fullt ut
<ibm_> vad är crunchbang förnåt?
<ibm_> vad är den till?
<ibm_> einand och hR13 ok men bortsett från det vad är skillnaderna mellan arch och gentoo?
<ibm_> einand och hR13 vilken har flest program förråd paket?
<ibm_> maxjezy du gillar för mycket windows
<ibm_> maxjezy windows 8 är för enkel och kan inte anpassas lika mycket som föregångare
<ibm_> maxjezy så länge windows har ett register kan den inte alls vara bra
<ibm_> maxjezy och så länge den bygger på nt kärnor istället för t. ex. linux eller unix system 5 det är framtiden
<ibm_> maxjezy mac os var också dåligt innan den byggdes på unix system 5
<ibm_> maxjezy väldigt ostabilt
<ibm_> maxjezy nästa steg för microsoft är att ta bort registret
<ibm_> maxjezy och ändra kärna
<ibm_> hR13 vad är crunchbang förnåt?
<ibm_> hR13 vad är den till?
<Barre> maxjezy: jag respekterar att du uppskattar windows samt att du inte känner att GNU/Linux möter dina behov. Det jag dock finner lite udda är att du tror att det gäller alla (du utrycker dig så ialla fall). Jag klarar mig alldeles utmärkt utan windows och jag har inget behov av det. så när du säker att alla operativsystem behöver varandra så håller jag inte med dig.
<hR13> ibm_, sorry blev tvungen att springa iväg en sväng, Crunchbang är en debian baserad openbox dist som är väldigt tangentbordscentrerad
<hR13> http://crunchbang.org/
<ibm_> hR13 är den rullande eller?
<ibm_> hR13 alltså att den behöver bara uppdateras?
<hR13> nej, installationen jag har är baserad på debian wheezy
<hR13> varför behöver du en rullande ?
<ibm_> hR13 ok vad är wheezy?
<ibm_> hR13 är det skrivbords miljön?
<ibm_> för att slippa uppgraderingar
<hR13> wheezy är debian testing men kommer att bli stable snart (när utveklarna anser att den äör klar)
<ibm_> och bara behöva uppdatera
<ibm_> einand och hR13 ok men bortsett från det vad är skillnaderna mellan arch och gentoo?
<ibm_> einand och hR13 vilken har flest program förråd paket?
<hR13> jag skulle rösta för gentoo, arch känner jag inte till
<ibm_> aha
<ibm_> ok
<ibm_> vad är debian sid?
<ibm_> och är den rullande?
<gaisten> är det frågestund? :)
<ibm_> ja välkommen till tävlingen
<ibm_> den som svarar snabbast ha ha ha ha
<Barre> HeMan: nu har jag installerat en "bakdörr" på min alix-device... lyckades klämma in debian på den
<andol> Barre: Inget som krockar med min bakdörr hoppas jag?
<Barre> andol: nejdå... den är kvar :P
<maxjezy> Barre: för människor med tex nexus galaxy är det otroligt svårt att hantera sina fotografier utan windows tex
<maxjezy> därför uppskattar jag att jag har consumer preview installerat för att hantera sånt
<maxjezy> datorn är mer än notepad för många
<maxjezy> Barre: min inställning är att om man ska utföra något så är det bäst att göra det utan att gå allt för många omvägar och krångla
<maxjezy> alla OS har sina styrkor, och alla har svagheter
<andol> maxjezy: Ser inte hur det där sista på något sätt förändrar Barres poäng, att Windows/dual-boot mycket väl kanske vara rätt, men inte nödvändigtvis skulle vara något allmängiltligt.
<maxjezy> andol: det skulle givetvis inte motsäga det han sa
<maxjezy> allt är inte en debatt där två sidor slåss om att ha rätt
<maxjezy> beskrev bara ett scenario
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kena
<swecarp> kena mil lilla slav
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hur mårs gubbtok?
<swecarp> jodå bra bara att spegeln i sverige är långsam b3 är släpt nu
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  kan du tänka dig jag har bränt ubuntu12.04
<Kurdistan> swecarp, wow. :)
<rensvind> maxjezy, Själv kör jag gärna Linux på heltid - men till och från kommer man ju i lägen där något program bara fungerar i windows och då blir det ju dualboot. Det är inte konstigare än att vissa kläder passar för olika väder. Klart man skulle *önska* att man kunde gå i jeanse och tshirt jämt, men det är ju inte alltid man kan :)
<markus___> Jag har en städskjorta
<markus___> jag använder den aldrig
<einand> så du städar aldrig ;)
<einand> jag såg en film häromdagen, där jag lärde mig vad rensvind är för något ;)
<rensvind> einand, världens häftigaste trollkarl. :)
<rensvind> einand, men böckerna är tio gånger bättre.  Läs böckerna om skivvärlden.
<andol> Jupp, jupp
<Barre> maxjezy: precis, lyssna på andol... det jag menar är att du insisterar att ett uppfattning du har skulle vara ett faktum för samtliga. Så är inte fallet och jag är inte en idiot bara för att jag inte behöver windows.
<einand> är jag en idiot som inte behöver linux då?
<rensvind> vad är det ni *egentligen* diskuterar?  Klart vissa säkerligen kommer vilja dualboota och att en del enbart vill att ett system. Men att förutspå utsträckning på ena och andra - går det ens? Smak och behov är ju så ytterst individuellt.
<rensvind> ingen här som vet hur man kan ta reda på om 3g-modemet går på 3g eller 2g?  I windows följer det ju med ett program som sköter uppkopplingen som visar hastighet och uppkopplingstyp,  men i Ubuntu får man ju inte mer information än om man är uppkopplad eller inte.
<rensvind> frågade på #ubuntu utan svar
<Barre> einand: absolut inte, var skrev jag det? Eller du hoppade in i i diskussion med åsikter utan insikt bara?
<gaisten> gud, nån som testat nvidia-experimental-310 med primus?
<gaisten> aldrig har något krånglat så mycket
<einand> Barre: det var väl ett tillägg, att man inte är sämre oavsätt os
<maxjezy> einand: har du wifi på din kamera
<maxjezy> använder du appen isf?
<maxjezy> funderar på om ja ska lägga en beställning direkt på wifi modulen
<einand> maxjezy: nej
<einand> maxjezy: köpte ett SD kort i stället, som pallar med wifi
<maxjezy> ok
<gaisten> maxjezy: vad är det för kamera ni pratar om?
<Philip5> gaisten: systemkameror
<gaisten> aha :/ trodde det var nån fin för övervakning
<Philip5> går ju att koppla till dator för övervakning
<Philip5> timelaps
<einand> Philip5: går filma också ;)
<einand> funderar på att planera groddar, och lira timelaps
<Philip5> hehe
<Spookan> Finns det någon log över trafiken till min dator från internet?
<Philip5> Spookan: om du valt att sätta upp att logga trafiken
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-03
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.549308/darfor-gar-firefox-till-attack-mot-tillagg
<huttan> morgon
<danielholm> huttan: morrn morrn
<K350> Jag kopplar in mobilen via USB i datorn men den mountar ju inte..ser dne inte alls...NÃ¥gon?
<hexabit> K350: Du måste gå in i telefonens inställningar och välja använd som disk.
<Isma35k> hi :)
<hexabit> Vid usb-anslutning. Om jag inte minns fel.
<K350> Aaaah...okej ska vi se här då.....
<hexabit> "Connect as a media device"
<hexabit> Annars monterar Ubuntu den som en kamera,.
<hexabit> Ialla fall med mina samsungs och Android plattor. :)
<K350> okej...kikar runt bland inställningarna här...hm...
<einand> Note: This Return Receipt only acknowledges that the message was displayed on the recipient’s computer. There is no guarantee that the recipient has read or understood the message contents.
<K350> Nu ordnade det sig. TACK!!!!! :-D
<hexabit> einand: Man friskriver sig till 100%. ;)
<hexabit> einand: Det är som med Window. Där står det att dom inte kan garantera att Windows fungerar överhuvudtaget. hehehhe
<hexabit> Och det gör det ju sällan vad jag kan se här på företaget. ;)
<einand> Jag har aldrig haft några större problem med windows, verken privat eller profitionellt
<hexabit> einand: Ahaa ok du använder inte Windows med andra ord?
<einand> dagligen
<hexabit> Det är därför jag inte störs så mycket av Windows. Jag använder det inte.
<hexabit> einand: Ok det var skumt.
<hexabit> einand: Vad du gör du med din windowsburk? Vad använder du den till. :)
<Hund> Det är faktiskt inget fel på Windows i sig tycker jag.
<ePax> Någon som har testat Ubuntu for Android på någon android padda
<delhage> Barre: ping
<maxjezy1> !ping barre
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ping barre' not found
<maxjezy1> ping barre!!!!!!
<ePax> Har någon testat ubuntu for android? På någon padda eventuellt?
<maxjezy> ePax ja testade på telefon min
<maxjezy> nexusen
<einand> ePax: jag kör ubuntu på en Nexus 7
<maxjezy> men de var skitsegt då,
<ePax> maxjezy, vad har den för processor?
<maxjezy> Dual core, 1200 MHz, ARM Cortex-A9
<maxjezy> den som ubuntu utvecklade emot
<maxjezy> har inte kvar skiten, kör nokia numera
<ePax> Det är typ samma som är i Samsung tab 3
<hexabit> Om det är någon som kör wordpress så är det kanske dags att uppdatera: http://www.nattsudd.nu/ib/main/res/437.html
<hexabit> Vet inte om länken blev rätt, men det är på första sidan på nattsudd.nu
<ePax> hexabit, Uppdatera till vaddå :D
<hexabit> Stänga av ping borde jag kanske ha sagt. Det verkar vara en sårbarhet i pingback.
<ePax> Man ser inte alla poster
<ePax> Hmm då har man 2 kula saker att leka med... ubuntu for android och puppet
<ePax> Kan man confa site.pp per linux distro eller?
<ePax> Om det är någon som vet.
<Barre> delhage: pong!
<Barre> maxjezy1: pong!
<delhage> Barre: du ska till daladevelop?
 * larsemil har hört ryktas om att barre ska prata lagring på daladevelop (Delhage)
<delhage> larsemil: jag installerade owncloud i openshift :)
<larsemil> delhage: oh!
<larsemil> delhage: när man kör det i egen miljö, kan man ha vilken lagring som helst då? typ nfs?
<delhage> larsemil: menar du openshift eller owncloud?
<delhage> http://owncloud-nohupab.rhcloud.com
<larsemil> ja. alltså. jag har ju förstått det så att det man pushar upp det är där. vill man köra t.ex wordpress på openshift så får man bygga på t.ex s3 som backend för att kunna ladda upp filer etc?
<delhage> nä
<delhage> man har profiler med en viss mängd lagring (gears)
<larsemil> för annars försvinner filerna när det kopplas på en till gear eftersom den då synkar mot git igen
<larsemil> kanske är löst då. läste lite guider.
<larsemil> eller typ så här: man pushar från lokalt. i webbtjänsten laddar man upp en fil. man stänger av. gör lite ändringar lokalt och pushar igen. filen ligger inte kvar.
<larsemil> men jag hoppas jag har fel. :)
<delhage> jaha
<delhage> vette fan
<delhage> lagras inte allt i myskul i wordpress?
<delhage> får klura på det
<delhage> larsemil: du kanske ver när och hur Barre ska ta sig upp?
<delhage> vet*
<larsemil> delhage: nej. men tror de åker bil. coffe ska också upp
<delhage> ok
<larsemil> förra gången körde de upp på kvällen och ner på natten
<larsemil> men vet inte hur de gör den här gången
<larsemil> delhage: hmm. uppladdade filer lagras i mappar, inlägg poster etc i myskul
<delhage> ok
<Barre> delhage: Coffe har ordnat en bil, mer detaljerat än så har vi inte planerat än
<larsemil> ni springer om varandra. :D
<coobra> larsemil: kollat ?
<larsemil> coobra: haha jag hittar den inte ens!
<larsemil> coobra: du får nog klara dig ändå
<larsemil> sambon trodde den var slängd
<larsemil> jag tror inte det.
<larsemil> men vi har flyttat två gånger sen jag använde den sist så jag har ingen aning om vart den är
<coobra> :D
<maxjezy1> är det lagligt att ladda ner film men inte upp?
<maxjezy1> eller är det bara bullshit?
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Något tycks ha hänt med mitt Ubuntu 13.10 för när jag trycker antingen Alt F2 eller på Ubuntu-märket uppe till vänster & skriver namnet på ett installerat program så dyker inget upp, men i Programcentralen så ser jag dem som installerade.
<ePax> MIn tab har hängt sig... :D Försöker installera ubuntu for android... Det står "Downloading - Do not turn off target" wt heck :D
<Umeaboy> ePax: Det är ju Download mode du är i.
<ePax> Det har jag förstått med, men det tar evigheter :D
<maxjezy1> https://www.flashback.org/t2330339
<maxjezy1> tror ni det är på riktigt?
<maxjezy1> är ubuntu så pass bra för hacking?
<ePax> Självklart... Men det han förklarar är en ren BS
<ePax> Självklart var svaret på din ubuntu fråga... Men det som han säger är en ganska så ren BS... tror jag
<{dryrun}> alla operativsystem är bra för hacking, om det är rätt kille på det
<ePax> mmm
<{dryrun}> undra hur han tog fram saldot på bankkontot. För det får jag inte ens fram själv annat än med tvåvägs auth, och det har väl alla banker idag?
<einand> lexbase är uppe igen
<maxjezy1> dryrun: swedbank erbjuder saldo genom att skaka på valfri android
<maxjezy1> aha, einand!
<einand> maxjezy1: jasså, iaf lär inte vara så välmatchat med ubuntu?
<maxjezy1> nepp, men vad han som blev hackad har för OS vet ja ej.
<einand> eller, swedbank har väl personligkod för inloggning med
<maxjezy1> att hacka saldot på swedbank via android vore inte så svårt iaf kan ja tänka mig
<einand> tror inte jag heller
<maxjezy1> men allt annat kräver ju bankdosans siffror
<einand> eller bankid på mobil, lirar iaf jag
<maxjezy1> jag har traditionell banksaldo hemskickat per post varje månad
<einand> träddödare
<einand> varför då?
<maxjezy1> känns som jag får mer valuta för pengarna då
<einand> själv får jag min som pdf, jag kan ladda ner varje månad, känns som jag får mera valuta för pengara då
<maxjezy1> dessutom kan jag arkivera mina siffror lättare på så vis
<einand> eftersom jag ändå inte betalar nått
<einand> arkivera?
<einand> sånt gör man digitalt
<maxjezy1> banken sparar bara uppgifterna 12 månader online
<einand> om man inte har swedbank, skitsne på att dom spara uppgifterna i 7år
<maxjezy1> inte på din internetbank?
<einand> var så förr
<maxjezy1> jag tittade in detta för inte alls för länge sedan
<einand> men swedbank gör bara misstag efter misstag
<maxjezy1> har även försökt få ut uppgifter för att styrka icke brott via banken tidigare
<einand> dyra är dom med
<maxjezy1> men det var inte lätt
<einand> finns väl ingen bank som tar betalat för kontokort och konto längre, förutom swedbank
<einand> maxjezy1: för 1.5år sedan fick jag ut 7års historik från swedbank
<einand> eller nä
<einand> måste vara mer
<einand> fick all historik till 2003
<maxjezy1> nordea var riktigt efterblivet på detta när jag bodde i norge
<maxjezy1> försökte få ut historiken där men de gick bara 6 månader tillbaka
<einand> bra, äntligen en bank som följer lagen
<maxjezy1> fasiken vad sugen jag är på bitcoins
<maxjezy1> tycker bankerna ska börja erbjuda bitcoins
<maxjezy1> går det att betala med paypal utan att verifiera konto osv?
<einand> maxjezy1: https://www.flashback.org/t2330348
<einand> maxjezy1: den nya tråden som inte är i papperskorgen
<einand> maxjezy1: ja
<einand> jag skapar fake paypal konton ibland när jag villvara anonym
<maxjezy1> hur får du över pengarna dit?
<maxjezy1> jag tänkte skaffa lite bitcoins men det verkar vara krångligt numera
<maxjezy1> kapiton tar inte emot betalningar längre
<maxjezy1> paypal är andra alternativet att betala med
<maxjezy1> om man inte har kredit, vilket jag ej har
<maxjezy> tror han trollar den där killen som skriver på flashback
<einand> köper engångs visa på pressbyrån
<einand> maxjezy: http://www.spendon.se/
<maxjezy> einand får man ett Cardnumber MM/YY och CVC på det kortet?
<einand> maxjezy: japp
<maxjezy> helt galet bra
<einand> maxjezy: fullt fungerande för online köp
<maxjezy> tjena AlexBones
<maxjezy> satt och lyssnade till herr alex jones idag :)
<maxjezy> känner du till herrn?
<ePax> einand, Meh... Det här med flashback... De har snackat i flera år... Killen i fråga har fårr säkert någon trojansk häst :) under tiden eftersom dem har säkert skickat filer till varandra
<ePax> Neh nu ska man sova kanske
<einand> einand: tror det är skitsnack
<AlexBones> maxjezy: Ja, självklart.
<AlexBones> einand: Vadå för kille och häst?
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-04
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<hexabit> Morrn! :)
<hexabit> Vad kör ni för antiviruslösningar på era filservrar?
<hexabit> Jag ska vara med och bygga upp från grunden så jag vill att det ska bli rätt från början.
<hexabit> Räcker det med en vanlig klient typ Virusscan Enterpris, eller rekomenderar ni mer skydd?
<HeMan> vi har bara kört clamav
<hexabit> HeMan: Ok ja det var något sådant jag var inne på också. Och sedan på Windowsburkarna köra Virusscan som jag kopplar till våran EPO.
<hexabit> Inga fler tips?
<einand> hexabit: Jag kör panda, eller om det var nod32
<hexabit_m> einand: aha ok. På server också?
<einand> hexabit_m: ja
<hexabit_m> Ok då ska jag kolla upp den. Tack för tipsen.  :)
<einand> hexabit_m: kör ett script tillsammans med samba, så varje fil som skrivs till maskinen viruskollas, har den virus så spärras ägaren och epostas
<andol> einand: Hur märkbar overhead?
<einand> andol: nä,
<einand> andol: kollen körs inte i realtid igentligen, utan läggs i en karakärn, bufferzone
<HeMan> einand, andol: det finns väl färdiga plugins till samba för det?
<andol> Vart över fyra år sedan jag seriöst petade på Samba, så jag har inte koll.
<einand> HeMan: finns det säkert, men tog 5 minuter att koda ihop ett själv
<einand> Alltså, jag skall inte läsa SVT nyheter "Hjärnan sprängd i barnporrhärva". koppla inte att det var personen bakom allting utan tyckte synd om ungen som fick sitt huvudsprängt
<markusdbx> Kan man förklara container-virtualisering som "ett begränsat användarkonto på en server", "flera begränsade användarkonton delar på en server"
<peyam> Salam, Det är jag farbror Peyam
<huttan> morgon
<huttan> lol blev pilo igår, satt 9h o gjorde om alla färger i terminalen
<huttan> känndes nästan som o vakna i en ny lägenhet :p
<maxjezy1> huttan, som de säger på island, pic or it deffnittlydittly diddnat happen.
<huttan> meh ok
<huttan> maxjezy1: http://web02.prof-it.se/irssi.png
<huttan> maxjezy1: bytte vanlig blå mot orange :p
<einand> vilka otäcka färger
<huttan> super sköna
<einand> huttan: var det det som tog dig 9 timmar, att byta en färg?
<huttan> einand: pilo som fan o testa olika ?? :)
<einand> vad är pilo?
<huttan> full
<einand> ok
<maxjezy1> huttan, helt klart värt jobbet.
<maxjezy1> men du bör nog fundera på att köra en mer neutral (svart vit) terminal när du sitter offentligt
<huttan> maxjezy1: varför?
<maxjezy1> det ser mer hacker pro ut.
<Hund> huttan, Jobbig text :P
<huttan> maxjezy1: "ser" och "är" e helt olika =)
<maxjezy1> huttan, iofs kanske du inte jagar kvinnor med din dator som jag gjorde förr
<huttan> nä fan, dit har jag inte kommit än
<huttan> dock gillade mitt ex färglad terminal mer än standard CLI
<andol> Ähh, ska det vara riktigt hackigt så ska det ju vara en monokrom terminal, med svart och orange alt. svart och grönt.
<maxjezy1> andol, ah, gärna med ett blinkande 28k modem vid sidan.
<maxjezy1> eller ett 14k
<andol> maxjezy1: Behöver det vara ett riktigt modem, eller räcker det att det är en liten blastlåda med högtalare i? :)
<huttan> så såg mitt ubuntu 7.04 ut typ
<maxjezy1> andol, ett riktigt modem gör sig bäst tycker jag.
<maxjezy1> fasiken vad tjejer man fick på telefonjack tiden.
<maxjezy1> precis som vhs band idag, man tar med sig en vhs film till tjejen man ska dejta och sedan har hon ingen vhs spelare och man får sitta där och nostalgitrippa tillsammans  över svunna tider, sånt leder alltid till kramar.
<maxjezy1> vem minns inte titlar som under seige, hot shot och älskling jag krympte barnen.
<huttan> aa shit det va tider
<maxjezy1> precis, det kan ej gå fel med svunna tiders favoriter
<huttan> vad ska man spendera dagen på idag då
<maxjezy1> way back machine
<einand> äskling jag krympte barnen, älskling jag krympte mig själv. Älskling jag förstorde barnet
<maxjezy1> det var bättre förr helt enkelt
<Barre> och ju förr desto bättre
<einand> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w287u4pmh9b27nu/R%C3%B6kning%20i%20kollektivtrafik.pdf
<huttan> här vare tyst
<andol> huttan: Schsss :P
<realubot> Är det ens lagligt med fejkade bankkonton typ PayPal?
<einand> realubot: ja
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1962678_10151966246492997_2045607339_n.jpg
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för bild? Jag klickar inte på skumma länkar.
<Philip5> larsemil: ping!
<einand> realubot: tråkigt för dig
<Hund> haha! Ja för en bild på Facebook kan innehålla mycket skumrask. ;)
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-05
<realubot> Hund: Det kan finnas kod i jpg-filen som exekveras via sårbarheter i ditt bildvisningsprogram.
<foodIsGood> Kan någon säga mig vad för slags vätska jag ska köpa i affären som jag ska blanda ned i kokande vatten med salt i, för att använda för att rengöra ett glasföremål med plastslang med av cannabis nedfettad insida?
<foodIsGood> Jag använder någon form av sterilvätska en gång och det funkade bra.
<foodIsGood> *använde
<foodIsGood> Men den tog slut och vill ha en stor flaska.
<foodIsGood> Det finns ju så många olika slags denaturaliserade spritflaskor, så jag har ingen aning om vilken som funkar.
<foodIsGood> Sedan är jag ärligt talat oroligt att det ska explodera eller något om jag tar fel.
<delhage> larsemil: ping
<larsemil> delhage: pung
<delhage> larsemil: får jag ställa några wordpressfrågor om du har tid?
<larsemil> såklart.
<delhage> kan inte påstå att jag satt mig in i det hela, men gör folk så att dom sätter hela wp-installationen skrivbar för webservern för att enkelt kunna uppdatera etc?
<larsemil> det finns två sätt(eller egentligen tre)
<larsemil> 1. wp-installationen skrivbar av ftp. så uppdaterar man via ftp. det gör wordpress av sig själv(typ ftpar in till sig själv och uppdaterar)
<larsemil> 2. Man sätter hela ägd av webbservern. inte att rekommendera
<larsemil> 3. Man använder wp-cli. ett verktyg för cli för att upgpradera, uppdatera, lägga till användare och allt.
<larsemil> delhage: ^
<delhage> inget av de sätten tilltalar mig...
<delhage> ftp är ju urk
<Coffe> 4. installera om allt från början :P
<larsemil> delhage: ha kodbasen lokalt och gitpusha upp ändringarna. :)
<larsemil> delhage: ja. men ftp är också normala webbhotellsvägen
<delhage> problemet är att det inte bara är jag som ska mecka
<delhage> kan man inte åtminstone ha ssh?
<larsemil> det går att göra med ssh nycklar.
<delhage> länk?
<delhage> FS_METHOD ssh?
<larsemil> delhage: http://wpforce.com/wordpress-tutorial-ssh-install-upgrade/
<Coffe> delhage:  du åker med oss upp till falun va ?
<delhage> larsemil: kan man uppdatera hela wp på det sättet också då, eller är det bara plugins?
<delhage> Coffe: jag tänkte tåg, hur gör ni?
<Coffe> delhage:   vi tar bil upp
<Coffe> finns plats för dig
<delhage> Coffe: när var hur?
<Coffe> delhage:  sist åkte vi vid kl 10 ca ..  stannade åt lunch på vägen upp
<Coffe> en bil full av nerds.
<larsemil> delhage: hela också tror jag
<Coffe> men heman bangar denna gången så det är än jag å Barre
<delhage> Coffe: när åker ni hem sen då?
<Coffe> delhage: vi har inte speikat när vi åker hem.
<delhage> men ska ni slagga över?
<Coffe> nej. vi åkte hem samma kväll
<delhage> hm
<Coffe> har förmig heman sa de bar aär 25mil upp eller något sånt
<Coffe> 224Km enligt avståndstabellen.se
<Coffe> var det inte sedan på måndagen i kista oxå ?
<delhage> tisdag
<delhage> Coffe: jag kör inte btw
<Coffe> delhage:  jag styr .
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t31/1655598_10151966246492997_2045607339_o.jpg
<Hund> realubot, Det är större sannolikhet att jag vinner en miljard på lotto än att Facebook hostar infekterade bilder.
<maxjezy> tjane!
<peyam> tja
<maxjezy> peyam: cha cha cha! allt bra?
<peyam> salam
<peyam> jodå
<peyam> sj?
<peyam> nyaste empaphany jag på ubuntu är 3.4
<peyam> nyaste annars är 3.10
<maxjezy> jag har varit magsjuk nu i 2 dagar och min mage är lite öm av allt kräkande, revbenen känns som de åkt på stryk men annars är det typ lugnt med lite förkylning och ångest osv.
<maxjezy> vad är det för program? empaphany?
<peyam> webläsare
<peyam> epaphany
<peyam> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.gnome.org%2FApps%2FWeb&ei=2R4XU4LxHIHl4wSWvYCIDw&usg=AFQjCNEj2Tu6IirVNaEOxcFtr42Bgghrqg&bvm=bv.62286460,d.bGE
<maxjezy> epiphany :)
<maxjezy> är den bra?
<peyam> lightweight
<maxjezy> peyam vad innebär det?
<peyam> den e resurssnål
<maxjezy> tycker faktiskt alla är det idag
<peyam> näää
<peyam> inte FF
<maxjezy> beror väl lite på hur mycket resurser man har
<maxjezy> förr i tiden tycker jag datorn var helt belastad av några flikar för mycket, idag påverkar det inte alls.
<maxjezy> fasiken att inte snowden jobba på rockstar istället
<maxjezy> hemlighetsmakeriet om gta 5 för pc är allt för stort för att vara bra för mänskligheten
<maxjezy> måste få veta om ja ska vänta och få lira i samma level som andra pc gamers eller om ja ska köpa en konsoll nu och försöka levla genom att säga upp allt ansvar om hem, familj osv ett par veckor.
<peyam> jag har 8 GB ram och ssd  o allt anant men ändå vill snåla
<peyam> haha
<maxjezy> peyam, hur kommer det sig?
<peyam> vet ej
<maxjezy> du kunde sparat pengar och köpt en skitdator och använt resurssnåla program
<maxjezy> nu när du köpt en ferarri ska du ut och leka med resurserna du har
<peyam> den e ganska bra
<peyam> har ocd
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> fan va jobbigt
<peyam> ja
<maxjezy> yttrar det sig mest genom att spara på resurser i datorn eller skadar du dig själv psykiskt/fysiskt osv genom dina besvär?
<peyam> nej tankar
<lord4163> Varför blir det som det blir? :(
<maxjezy> lord4163, låter som du varit med om en livsomväldande erfarenhet?
<lord4163> maxjezy: Jag fattar inte varför det kommer up vood istället för min hemsida :O
<foodIsGood> Vood?
<larsemil> delhage: känner du oej bra?
<delhage> larsemil: bra och bra, vi umgås inte privat
<delhage> larsemil: hyfsat
<Philip5> larsemil: där är du ju
<larsemil> delhage: är han duktig? :)
<larsemil> Philip5: ircar sällan kvällstid
<larsemil> delhage: har förstått han kan det där med kommunikation ganska bra
<delhage> larsemil: ja det tror jag
<larsemil> delhage: hört honom prata?
<Philip5> larsemil: har du testat kdeconnect sedan 0.6? de ska ju ha infört en browsefunktion som jag inte får att funka på min
<larsemil> alltså inte öppna munnen utan föreläsa
<delhage> larsemil: han håller på med sip och sånt som jag inte har en susning om
<Philip5> larsemil: tänkte om du testat och om den funkar för dig
<larsemil> Philip5: inte testat!
<delhage> larsemil: ja, flera gånger
<Philip5> larsemil: ligger du på latsidan?!?! ;)
<larsemil> delhage: han var lite intresserad att komma 29e han med
<delhage> larsemil: kul! Han kan ju repa sitt krypto överallt snack
<larsemil> delhage: tänkte det passade in i foliehattstemat med "gör det själv istället för stora företag" osv
<delhage> larsemil: mm, frågan är om openshift passar det temat
<larsemil> delhage: jo men det tycker jag. i och med att du kan köra det lokalt
<larsemil> delhage: och det byggs på öppna komponenter
<delhage> jo
<larsemil> och du är ju i princip open source
<realubot> Foliehatt på!
<realubot> Hur gör man enklast en lokal WordPress-installation utan att den nynamiska IP-adressen ställer till det om man får ny IP?
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-06
<huttan> realubot: va hur menar du ?
<huttan> realubot: du kan ju alltid nå din lokala på 127.0.0.1
<realubot> huttan: Jag tror det blir knas med databasen om man installera WP normalt eftersom WordPress då använder det dynamiska IP:t som domänadress.
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte: incov -f ascii -t utf-8 file_ascii.txt -o file_utf8.txt
<realubot> file file_utf8.txt säger att filen fortfarande är utf-8.
<johelish> Hey! Någon som har nå tips på program som övervakar internetuppkopplingen och loggar till en fil typ?
<cHarNe2> johelish: define övervakar
<johelish> När interent går ner så skriver den till en fil eller dylikt
<cHarNe2> borde finnas i din router
<andol> johelish: Vill du bara ha tidpunkter i en fil är det nästan något lättast görbart med ett shellskript. Vill du även ha lite grafer och sådär är http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/ rätt trevligt.
<johelish> andol: Tack så mycket!!
<johelish> tack du ocskå cHarNe2
<johelish> andol: det var precis vad jag letade efter
<Sek_> How do i write here?
<Sek_> Ok. I try... My 12.04 doesn't not Work. No icons, commands doesn't  Work. Can't use Windows installation. Live Cd Works, How do I uninstall 12.04?
<delhage> larsemil: får jag utnyttja din wp-kunska lite till?
<larsemil> delhage: alltid!
<delhage> larsemil: tror jag grejade det
<larsemil> bra med latency ibland. :)
<larsemil> jag befann mig i slalombacken
<larsemil> nu duscha och packa iordning för barnhack!
<HeMan> hmm, när skrämsläckaren går igång så verkar youtube pausas
<HeMan> något tips varför?
<andol> HeMan: 14.04?
<HeMan> andol: jo
<HeMan> även Spotify pausas
<andol> Jo, märkte precis samma sak igårkväll, med musik spelandes via mplayer.
<andol> Kändes lite som någon form utav vänteläge, även ifall systeminställningar sa annat under strömspar.
<andol> HeMan: Prövat ifall datorn fortfarande svarar på ping eller sådär?
<HeMan> andol: har inte provat det
<andol> Känns dock som om Unity är inne i en fas där flytter in rätt mycket nya paket gällande Unity, etc så är väl dags nu för saker att börja gå sönder på riktigt.
<Coffe> någon som känner till någon kurs i rabbitmq ?
<Dynamit> Vad händer+
<Dynamit> ?
<PiteRobban> Hej. Nybörjare med problem här. Har inte använt irc sedan förra årtusendet. Någon som vet nån bra guide till hur man får igång grafikdrivrutiner i Lubuntu ?13,10
<PiteRobban> här var det tyst... =)
<cHarNe2> jepp, det är ju torsdag
<robert__> Är det någon som vet hur man ska bära sig åt för att få igång AMD catalyst grejen? Den har försvunnit från mina menyer när jag var och pillade. Jag är ju en totalklant. Försökte installera det från symantic programhanteraren. Kör lubuntu 13.10
<einand> hitta ett lån med löjligaste räntan någonsin. att folk tar sms lån i huvudtaget. Årlig ränta:I332443075.2%
<Spookan> robert__: Hej! Vad säger Google om problemet?
<cHarNe2> einand: jag behöver bättre ränta, länka
<huttan> einand: ganska bra avkastning på någonting som skapas ur tomma luften =)
<einand> 332miljoner procent ränta är sjukt
<huttan> einand: "lite"
 * cHarNe2 har "smsa låna" som bakgrundsmusik i huvudet nu
<robert__> Spookan: Google pratar mest engelska och jag har provat en massa grejer. Laddat ner manuellt men det fastnar hela tiden. Hade tänkt få igång drivrutiner till grafikkortet men det verkar som att jag får ge upp snart.
<cHarNe2> klarar mig på på mina 2.39% i ränta
<einand> jag har räntefritt
<robert__> om jag går på egebskaper på fglrx-amdcccle så står det status Trasiga.
<einand> så länge jag håller mig under 60.000/mån
<huttan> robert__: om du tar bort det helt och installerar om fglrx då ??
<cHarNe2> så länge du lånar minder än 60k per månad? :S
<cHarNe2> jaha, du har ett lån på mindre är 60k?
<robert__> huttan: Det är det jag försökte med i pakethanteraren synaptic. Det avinstallerades, men gick inte att ta bort allt. Så jag hamnade i nån sorts limbo mitt i smeten eller nåt... Svårt detta, men jag vill ju gärna ha igång lubuntu med grafiken som är inbyggt
<huttan> robert__: om du gör dpkg -l | grep "fglrx"
<huttan> robert__: vad får du upp då?
<robert__> vänta =)
<huttan> därför osx äger, man slipper sån här skit
<huttan> :p
<robert__> robert@storlinux:~$ dpkg -l | grep "fglrx"
<robert__> iU  fglrx-amdcccle-updates                    2:13.101-0ubuntu3                             i386         Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators
<robert__> robert@storlinux:~$
<cHarNe2> aj, inte pasta här i kanalen :(
<huttan> robert__: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<huttan> robert__: får du göra det?
<robert__> oops... det visste jag inte... sorry... har inte använt irc sedan förra årtusendet.
<huttan> robert__: så länge det bara är en rad eller 2 så är det inga problem
<huttan> robert__: det han menar är pasta inte stora buffers
<robert__> aha =)
<Meerkat> pasta är gott
<huttan> robert__: tog kommandot bort det helt?
<robert__> detta kom upp...: dpkg: varning: när fglrx-amdcccle-updates togs bort var inte katalogen "/usr/share/ati" tom, så den togs inte bort
<Meerkat> "sudo ./usr/share/ati/ati-uninstaller.sh" eller liknande brukar funka bäst
<Meerkat> utan punkten.
<huttan> aa såg det med
<huttan> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Meerkat> ^ precis!
<huttan> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<huttan> DO NOT try to install a new version over an old one. Follow the 'Removing Catalyst/fglrx' section below to remove your existing driver, and then you can start at 'Downloading the latest Catalyst' to install the new one.
<huttan> robert__: låter som dig eller?? =)
<robert__> jo, det låter som mig typ =).
<huttan> men om du får bort det nu, ska det installeras via apt då?
<huttan> eller har ubuntu lagt in nått nytt grejs för drivare?
<robert__> jag har ingen aning. Vet ju inte ens vad ATP är... Det har väl med pension att göra? iofs så känns det som att jag lär bli pensionär innan jag förstår mig på detta fullt ut ;)
<huttan> robert__: avinstallerade det fglrx??
<robert__> menar du apt-get? Planen är att köra installationen via synaptic pakethanteraren för att få igång självaste catalyst-programmet.
<huttan> robert__: nej, antingen ska du ladda ned nått eller köra apt
<huttan> verkar som ati catalyst grejen går o ladda ned o installera grafiskt
<robert__> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<robert__> /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh: 32: /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh: cannot create /etc/ati/fglrx-uninstall.log: Directory nonexistent
<robert__> nu blir det paste:
<robert__> Uninstall : inst_path_default or inst_path_override
<robert__>  does not exist in /etc/ati.  This suggests that the AMD driver
<robert__>  is not installed, the AMD driver is only partially installed,
<robert__>  or the current AMD driver installed is an older version than the
<robert__>  one this script was designed for.  Both files listed above are
<robert__>  required for determining where installed files are located.
<robert__>  To force uninstallation of the driver by guessing where the
<robert__>  uninstallation files are located, set the force option
<robert__>  re-run /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh (this is not recommended).
<robert__> Hur ska jag göra? Ska jag skriva in  denna re-run rad eller?
<robert__> testade re-run raden, men den hittar inte kommandot... attans
<Meerkat> Drivrutinen är troligtvis avinstallerad
<maxjezy> hej alla söta gulligullissar!
<robert__> Okej. Alltså... Jag har ju inte någonting av vöärde på datorn ännu... Kan det underlätta att installera om lubuntu åp datorn och ge sig på problemet på det viset eller är det bortkastad tid tro?
<Meerkat> vad är problemet?
<Meerkat> Som jag förstod det ville du ha bort drivrutinen. Den verkar borttagen.
<robert__> Jag vill få igång Ubuntu AMD Catalyst install, så jag får fart på det inbyggda grafikkortet i min AMD black series processor =). DET är problemet =)
<robert__> eller A-series black edition heter den visst :P.
<maxjezy> robert__du ska inte behöva installera om lubuntu för det
<Meerkat> robert__, okaj. DÅ fattar jag.
<Meerkat> "start" -> inställningar -> program & uppdateringar
<Meerkat> sen fliken ..."drivrutiner"
<robert__> maxjezy: okej... ska testa lite till då =). Meerkat, förlåt om jag varit otydlig
<robert__> jag har letat efter den där i flera dagar =). Men det kom upp att Ubuntu 13.10 har påträffat ett internt fel när jag tryckte på den fliken
<Meerkat> låter som ubuntu :p
<robert__> det var en fin tröst ;)
<Meerkat> klicka på mer info för att se vilket program som krånglade.
<robert__> software-properties.gtk 0.92.28 heter package
<robert__> executablepath heter samma fast utan siffrorna
<robert__> finns i /usr/bin
<Meerkat> jag vill också ha bahnhof
<robert__> testade starta om datorn... Den är bra attans snabb på att startas med ssd disk =). Men jag har kommit på en grej som kanske kan vara ett problem. Lubuntu är en 32 bitars verion och jag har väl en 64 bitars processor? Kan det ha betydelse?
<Meerkat> nä. Det enda problemet är att du behöver installera en 64-bitars version inom 24 år
<robert__> och när den startades så kom det en kraschrapport där det står att ett problem inträffade vid installation av program. Paket: fglrx 2:13.101-0ubuntu3
<robert__> meerkat: Okej =)
<maxjezy1> vad har de att erbjuda som inte telia har?
<Meerkat> att de inte är telia
<robert__> Jag har bahnhof. Funkar fint =).
<Meerkat> robert__, http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86
<Meerkat> Där kan du ladda ner version 13.12 av AMDs drivrutin
<robert__> Tack Meerkat. Jag har dock varit inne och fått hem den drivrutinen men jag testar en runda till =). Har hunnit radera bort alla filer i ilskan :P
<robert__> nu har jag zipfilen i hämtat-mappen. inne i den zipfilen finns det en *.run fil... den vill öppnas med notebook typ
<Meerkat> zippa upp till din hemmapp
<Meerkat> hem-mapp(?)
<robert__> japp... ska fixa =).
<Meerkat> ah, du kanske kan :p
<robert__> jag har inte rättigheter att extrahera arkiv i mappen home...
<Meerkat> nä, men /home/DITTKONTO/
<robert__> fan vad pinsamt :$... Men du må då ha ett hjärta av guld och en ängels tålamod =)
<robert__> Sådär... nu finns den i home/robert
<Meerkat> vet du hur du fortsätter?
<robert__> jag kan ge det ett försök via program och uppdateringar
<Meerkat> terminalen är snabbast, tror jag :p
<Meerkat> "sudo ./FILNAMN.bin"
<robert__> jo, men svårast för en nybörjare som mig att förstå mig på... Det är ju enkelt att skriva in saker om man vet vad som ska skrivas... men då var det ju just det :P
<robert__> men det är en .run-fil? funkar det då också?
<Meerkat> ah, det är möjligt. =)
<robert__> kommandot hittades inte :(
<Meerkat> det fungerar ändå. Jag minns fel filändelse
<Meerkat> robert__, skriv in det igen (utan citattecken) men skriv bara "amd" och tryck sedan på TAB.
<Meerkat> kanske 2 gånger på tab
<Meerkat> radera zip-filen från din hem-mapp och testa igen om det inte fungerar.
<Meerkat> LÃ¥t run-filen vara kvar.
<robert__> skumt... Den kommer fram när man tabbar men den hittar inte kommandot. Ska radera zippen
<robert__> den hittar inte kommandot ändå, trots att filen är borta.
<Meerkat> kan du kopiera och klista in vad du skrev?
<Meerkat> ctrl+c fungerar inte. högerklicka och välj kopiera efter att du har markerat texten.
<Meerkat> klistra in här i chatten, alltså
<robert__> root@storlinux:/home/robert# sudo ./amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<robert__> sudo: ./amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.run: kommandot hittades inte
<robert__> root@storlinux:/home/robert#
<Dynamit> du säger åt den leta i root genom skriva bara ./
<Meerkat> skriv "chmod u+x amd-cata" och tryck TAB, sen enter
<Dynamit> men körbr är en fördel
<Meerkat> och skriv in det föregående igen
<Meerkat> eller pil upp två gånger =)
<Dynamit> jag brukar få säga sudo sh innan shellskriotet många gånger
<Dynamit> *skriptet*
<robert__> chmod u+x amd-cata
<robert__> chmod: kan inte komma åt ”amd-cata”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<robert__> nu kanske
<robert__> nu blev det inget felmeddelande iallafall, men ingen bekräftelse på ändring heller... Men.... NU hoppade den fan igång! :D
<robert__> här har jag varit en gång tidigare. Det står att en tidigare installation av drivern har upptäckts. Please uninstall the older version before installing this version. Optionally run the installer with --force option to overwrite. Se logg för mer detaljer
<robert__> Och följande står i loggen: Supported adapter detected.
<robert__> Detected a previous installation, /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<robert__> [Error]A previous installation of fglrx driver detected.
<robert__> User must uninstall using /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh with force
<robert__> or run install with force option.
<robert__> Forcing the installation is not recommended.
<robert__> Nu blev jag less... Tusen tack för hjälpen. Ska ut i terminalen och härja loss lite. Lär sluta med en näve i datorn men då får det bli så =)
<K350> Hur flyttar man en kontakt till en annan grupp i Finch?
<peyam> hej
<Meerkat> hej
<peyam> ngn av er som vet hur jag installerar epiphany 3.10 på xubuntu?
<K350> Merhaba
<peyam> marheba
<Meerkat> peyam, sudo aptitude install epiphany-browser
<peyam> Meerkat, då installeras 3.6
<peyam> jag vill ha +3.8
<peyam> jah
<peyam> nu ja
<peyam> det funkade
<peyam> vet ej vf
<peyam> en till frga
<peyam> m jag stänger av gnome tjänster . kan jag använda gnome program?
<kes0> Nu äre fredagsmyys
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-07
<Philip5> har vi värsta netsplitten eller?
<larsemil> delhage: daladevelopgruppen på facebook är tyvärr ganska inaktiv.
<delhage> ok
<larsemil> #daladevelop på irc därimot!
<mtbox93> Kan ni verkligen developa så bra då?
<mtbox93> Är det inte mest en grupp dönickar som bara idlar som zombier?
<mtbox93> Saknar Lunarstorm och dylikt.
<mtbox93> Samt olika chattar på svenska.
<larsemil> facebook?
<mtbox93> Skämtar du?
<mtbox93> Helt värdelös skitsajt.
<larsemil> vad är felet?
<mtbox93> Vet inte ens vad jag ska säga...
<mtbox93> Helt värdelös.
<maxjezy> håller med, facebookchatten är helt ostabil
<maxjezy> dessutom kräver de riktigt namn, så får man sin identitet kapad
<maxjezy> därför ska man använda nickname på internet
<HeMan> Morrn!
<maxjezy> morrn morrn
<maxjezy> fasiken vad fattig man är i bitcoinvaluta
<HeMan> har du slarvat bort några?
<maxjezy> ja va ung och dum
<maxjezy> fasiken, kaption har skaffat captcha för login
<mtbox93> 1. Hur många förlorade du? 2. Hur? 3. Hur fick du dem?
<maxjezy> lyckas inte ens logga in numera
<mtbox93> Aldrig hört om "kaption".
<HeMan> jag har slarvat bort 0.0099 btc
<mtbox93> Det är ju ingenting.
<maxjezy> det är alltid något
<mtbox93> Först när man snackar 10+ BTC är det något.
<HeMan> mmm
<mtbox93> Jag har förlorat över 10.
<HeMan> hur mycket var det einand slarvade bort? drygt 1500 btc va?
<maxjezy> HeMan: du har slavat bort typ precis det jag behöver
<mtbox93> 1500 är väldigt mycket.
<maxjezy> einand är slarvpelle
<maxjezy> killen hade varit god för 6 mille
<HeMan> det var väl iofs när 1500 btc var värt typ 150 kr
<maxjezy> men valde att förbli götlaborgare
<mtbox93> 6.750.000 kr.
<mtbox93> För det kan man ju få ett sämre hus.
<HeMan> jag ska sälja två btc när dom är värda 750000 per styck
<mtbox93> Eller ett bättre hus i ett sämre område.
<mtbox93> Fullt med somalier.
<HeMan> eller hela Norsjö
<maxjezy> huset eller området?
<HeMan> där får man ritkigt stor villa för typ 150000
<maxjezy> mtbox93 har du bitcoins
<HeMan> men nu är det dags att spela AIX!
<mtbox93> AIX?
<mtbox93> Låter som något gammalt telefonsystem.
<mtbox93> Eller kanske nätverksprotokoll.
<HeMan> nej, det är IBM's unix-variant
<mtbox93> Usch.
<HeMan> AXE är Ericssons telefonväxlar
<mtbox93> Unix.
<mtbox93> Avskyvärt OS.
<HeMan> för att?
<mtbox93> HeMan: För att det som står i detta 20 år gamla dokument fortfarande stämmer: http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf
<HeMan> heh
<HeMan> mtbox93: vad vill du ha då? z-series?
<maxjezy> Send exactly 0.0057918 BTC (plus miner fee) to:
<maxjezy> 177fPgFwx72kv6MtUcphGrPd7pLRwHk4y4
<HeMan> mtbox93: as/400?
<HeMan> mtbox93: VMS?
<maxjezy> om ni vill att jag som är sjuk, halsfluss och magsjuka ska få en dräglig tillvaro
<maxjezy> kanske en op kan sätta det som topic?
<HeMan> fast AIX för en Linux-nörd är som att vara i Holland och bara kunna Tyska...
<maxjezy> HeMan: coffeshopsen tar väl engelska med?
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag menar att man kan förstå vad som sägs men inte uttrycka allt man vill
<maxjezy> ah
<HeMan> tex så har AIX lvm men den administreras på ett helt annat sätt än i Linux
<christoffer> Någon annan som använder Vim kanske är intresserad av detta https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/539-neovim-first-iteration
<HeMan> christoffer: yeah! lua!
<andol> christoffer: Låter som ett väldigt hypotetiskt scenario :P
<mtbox93> HeMan: Sade inte att det fanns något bättre. Poängen är ju att UNIX kvävde alla alternativ.
<mtbox93> Det är för mig främmande hur någon människa t.ex. kan se en Amiga och dess GUI utan att börja dregla mentalt.
<HeMan> mtbox93: fast så länge några av världens mest framgångsrika företag kör uteslutande på unix-varianter så känns det tillräckligt bra för mig
<mtbox93> HeMan: Du tänker ju fel.
<mtbox93> Jag kör också skiten.
<mtbox93> Det betyder inte att jag gillar det.
<mtbox93> Det är skräp, men i rådande situation finns det inget riktigt alternativ.
<mtbox93> Precis som Windows på användarsidan.
<HeMan> mtbox93: jag har inte kört windows sedan förra årtusendet
<HeMan> mtbox93: och jag har fått för mig att OS X är rätt användarvänligt
<mtbox93> MÃ¥ste vara vansinnigt handikappande.
<HeMan> det är väldigt handkappande när kompisar frågar windows-frågor
<mtbox93> Mac är för en speciell typ av människa med ovanligt mycket pengar.
<HeMan> men i övrigt klarar jag mig väldigt bra
<mtbox93> Jag gillade Apple förr.
<mtbox93> Men sedan deras iSkit har jag börjat starkt ogilla dem.
<mtbox93> Och att de fegade ur och gick x86.
<HeMan> för rättvisans skull så ska jag säga att jag ej kört mac alls
<mtbox93> Och för en fattiglapp som jag är det otänkbart med Apple-världen, även om man ignorerar att de kränker ditt privatliv.
<mtbox93> Allt förväntas man betala för.
<mtbox93> Har inga stålar.
<mtbox93> Men Windows 8 var en riktig katastrof. HATAR ModernUI. Man vänjer sig ALDRIG.
<HeMan> jag tjänar alla mina stålar på att enbart köra Linux
<mtbox93> Hur?
<HeMan> konsult inom HPC
<mtbox93> Aldrig hört om HPC.
<mtbox93> Vad gör en konsult exkat?
<mtbox93> *exakt
<HeMan> i HPC-världen finns det i stort sett bara Linux
<mtbox93> Jag ser en massa jobbannonser med helt bisarra beskrivningar.
<mtbox93> Jag är ingen idiot, men jag har NOLL aning om vad de menar.
<HeMan> jag dricker kaffe, äter tårta och bygger sketstora beräkningsmiljöer
<mtbox93> Konstant tårta?
<mtbox93> Beräkningsmiljöer?
<HeMan> man tar några hundra datorer och låter dom räkna på samma problem
<HeMan> dricker oftare kaffe än jag äter tårta
<mtbox93> Du kånkar runt på stora magnetband?
<mtbox93> Och matar in i stordatorer?
<HeMan> nope
<HeMan> uteslutande x86 och Linux
<mtbox93> Kanske är mer 70-tal.
<HeMan> börjar pratas om ARM nu
<HeMan> men de har fortfarande för dålig minnesbandbredd
<mtbox93> Vilka konsulterar dig? Hur får du uppdrag? Fattar inte.
<HeMan> min chef åker runt och säljer mig till företag
<mtbox93> Folk lyckas få in pengar på olika sätt...
<mtbox93> Men inte jag.
<HeMan> jag har iofs suttit på samma uppdrag sedan 2005
<HeMan> så min chef behöver inte göra så mycket säljande
<mtbox93> Ser mina å, ä och ö bra ut för dig?
<mtbox93> Jag ser dina ån, än och ön som konstiga krumelurer.
<HeMan> beror väl på om du skriver ?, ? och ? eller å, ä och ö
<mtbox93> Kan inte ens hitta någon inställning i Hexchat.
<mtbox93> Häx-chatt.
<mtbox93> Magica de Hex.
 * HeMan kör pidgin och bip
<mtbox93> Bip säger min brandvarnare.
<mtbox93> Om batteriet är på väg att ta slut.
<HeMan> vi hade en papegoja som lärde sig härma det
<mtbox93> Vidrig ljud...
<mtbox93> Vidrigt ljud...
<HeMan> bytte batteriet två gånger i brandvarnaren innan vi upptäckte att det var gojan som lät
<mtbox93> Jag hörde det där pipet i typ ett halvår innan jag insåg att det var brandvarnaren.
<mtbox93> Det var väldigt sällan den pep.
<mtbox93> Så det var aldrig helt nödvändigt och enkelt att uppsöka källan.
<mtbox93> Men man satt på helspänn inför ljudet.
<christoffer> HeMan, andol drar i plånboken tror det blir en sponsring lite senare idag till neovim. Verkar lovande. Sedan verkar ju Lua vara riktigt skoj verktyg/programmeringsspråk.
<HeMan> christoffer: jag känner lite hat-kärlek till lua
<HeMan> christoffer: vissa saker känns smidiga och trevliga
<HeMan> christoffer: medans andra känns riktigt jobbiga
<christoffer> HeMan, lite som med alla programmeringspråk ;) ...gjorda för något specefikt och sedan expanderat för att stödja allt som är skoj men kanske inte så optimalt
<christoffer> nu blir det lunch
<OldeGrumpy> liten fråga - xfce4 finns och stöds i ubuntu's repo ?
<larsemil> ja
<OldeGrumpy> det gör den ? då kan jag testa ubuntu på min lapp - ty
<larsemil> ja. kika på xubuntu
<OldeGrumpy> trodde ubuntu lagt ner allt stöd förutom gnome
<OldeGrumpy> men det kostar inget att fråga ;)
<einand> i usa är försärkingsbolagen helt sjuka ibland. En kille fick cancer och försäkringsbolaget ville inte betala, och skicka en chocklad kaka som plåster på såren. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BhlGIcFCYAAFlST.jpg:large
<andol> Undrar lite hur någong (inte) tänkte där...
<mtbox93> De tänkte väl lika mycket som svenskar när de röstar på åttaklövern.
<molgrum> hej, letar efter något i stil med ThinkPenguin-datorer, har hittat Lenovo och HP som har Intels HD 4600 som jag antar spelar bra med fria drivrutiner. däremot är jag osäker på det trådlösa, är intels trådlösa felfritt?
<molgrum> jag tittar på ghdata.se, om någon vänlig själ orkar titta och tipsa så vore jag tacksam :)
<johanbr> molgrum: ja, intels trådlösa har öppna drivrutiner och funkar bra
<molgrum> ah tack
<johanbr> wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi
<molgrum> finns det någon motsvarande länk för grafikkorten?
<pym0> dell säljer en med ubuntu på
<pym0> http://www.dell.com/se/foretag/p/xps-13-linux/pd?refid=xps-13-linux
<johanbr> molgrum: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<molgrum> tack pym0 och johanbr
<pym0> verkar bara finnas med i7 i sverige
<molgrum> den var lite dyr faktiskt :/
<pym0> på dell.com har de en med i5 och halva ssd
<molgrum> hmm går garantin ut om man installerar ubuntu på datorn?
<molgrum> ett års garanti verkar vara standard på dom jag tittar på, tänkte att thinkpenguin hade för lite men det är ju samma på Lenovos t ex
<Meerkat> garantin på hårdvaran lär inte påverkas
<molgrum> ok bra :)
<einand> molgrum: nej
<maxjezy> har julian assange hackat google?
<maxjezy> söker man på sexy julian så dyker han upp som en av toppträffarna på bilder
<einand> jag undrar mera varför du söker på det
<huttan> morron
<maxjezy> einand, trailerparkboys grej.
<einand> maxjezy: vad är det?
<maxjezy> einand, trailer park boys är en kanadensisk serie som sändes på showtime
<maxjezy> huvudrollerna julian, ricky och bubbles tog över serien efter den blev nerlagd
<maxjezy> och har startat ett eget nätverk nu
<maxjezy> swearnet
<maxjezy> och nu har de gjort 20 nya avsnitt, en ny film
<maxjezy> kultförklarad serie
<maxjezy> en av världens bästa tv-serier
<maxjezy> men bannad av de flesta eftersom de använder en del svordommar
<maxjezy> deras nya nätverk heter swearnet, namnet säger ju det mesta
<maxjezy> de sänder program som inte censurerar droger, sex, svordommar och annat tabubelagt.
<Meerkat> har de börjat släppa s8?
<Meerkat> maxjezy, ^
<einand> vad är s8?
<Meerkat> säsong 8
<maxjezy> Meerkat, tyvärr
<maxjezy> släpps i vår på netflix däremot
<maxjezy> filmen kommer 20:e aprill typ
<Meerkat> funkar netflix på linux än?
<maxjezy> ingen aning faktiskt
<maxjezy> jag ska skaffa netflix när det kommer, vet inte om det kommer släppa säsong 8 där i sverige
<maxjezy> men det är sagt att 1-7 släpps där
<maxjezy> som tidigare inte har visats i sverige
<einand> Netflix fungerar i xmbc
<einand> Netflix har "alltid" fungerat i linux, då dom har ett väldigt trevligt och öppet api
<Meerkat> menar du silverlight? :p
<einand> nej
<einand> http://developer.netflix.com/
<einand> varför tror du netflix är så populärt, det är för att det fungerar överallt
<einand> så om någon säger att det inte fungerar i linux, så är det bara FUD
<mtbox93> Finns det riktiga bimbosar nuförtiden?
<mtbox93> Alltså av den typ som fanns förr.
<mtbox93> Nu verkar det mest vara ett slags normaltillstånd som förlorat charmen.
<Meerkat> jag testade netflix när det kom till sverige. Kunde inte kolla något utan silverlight.
<maxjezy1> sitter och försöker återställa android med bilder som blivit raderade i en "system recovery to default"
<maxjezy1> men telefonen stödjer inte mass storage device bla bla.
<maxjezy1> kan man göra det från telefonen?! svårt att tro det.
<maxjezy1> vad tror ni?
<maxjezy1> finns det appar för sånt?
<maxjezy1> råkade radera frugans bilder
<maxjezy1> nu hotar hon med att lämna mig om ja inte löser detta
<maxjezy1> måste jag roota telefonen?
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-08
<kes0> Hallå finns de någon offtopic kanal längre?
<Spookan> kes0: #Ubuntu-offtopic finns väl?
<kes0> Spookan: ska kolla
<kes0> Spookan: Aa. Ingen svensk?
<Spookan> #Ubuntu-se-offtopic kanske?
<kes0> Tar mig inte in, måste bli inbjuden står de =/
<kes0> Spookan: Thx
<Spookan> kes0: Jaha, trist.. :/
<markusdbx> Är det bara jag... eller är uefi riktigt skit?
<markusdbx> köpte nyss ett mobo som bara krånglar och hoppar till en uefi startpromt
<Nafallo> Barre: yo! jag skrev upp dig på en bugg du säkert är intresserad av som jag skapade igår :-P
<andol> larsemil, markusdbx: Ni som pysslar med webb, ifall jag vill läsa ikapp lite snabbt kring css, vad är en bra källa då? Finns ju liksom hur som helst, utav gissningsvis väldigt varierande korrekhetsgrad.
<Dynamit> Vad händer idag då?
<Meerkat> väntar på att 14.04 ska bli stabil
<Meerkat> aaand 13.10 crashed.
<Meerkat> fast på svenska
<molgrum> hur ser stödet ut för Radeon HD 5770 i nästa utgåva, låter fläkten mycket fortfarande?
<molgrum> är tvungen att tvinga den till låg profil för det
<maxjezy> hur påverkar det värmeutvecklingen?
<larsemil> andol: hmm. beror lite på vad det är du vill uppnå
<andol> larsemil: Ganska banala grejjor egentligen; sätta lite marginaler, färger och fonter, etc. Mestadels att jag i samma veva tänkte passa på och läsa på lite och göra Rätt, istället för att bara få något som verkar se okej ut.
<larsemil> jag har ingen THE ONE RESOURCE.
<larsemil> andol: men till firefox laddar du ner firebug, och till kör du utverklarpanelen(f12).
<larsemil> alternativt så testar du brackets.io då är editorn livesyncad med chrome
<andol> Jorå, Firebug kommer jag i alla fall ihåg :)
<molgrum> maxjezy1: har inte någon mätare installerad för att kolla värmen :|
<molgrum> är det gkrellm som gäller fortfarande?
<einand> min katt sitter i rullstol :: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1979602_10151973077867997_1253925849_n.jpg
<maxjezy1> einand, hur gick det till, en olycka?
<maxjezy1> väldigt passande med tanke på att det är paralympics nu
<maxjezy1> appråpå paralympics, fasiken vad coolt med skitskytte för de som är blinda eller nedsatt syn
<maxjezy1> de skjuter med laserguns
<maxjezy1> ju närmre mitten av måltavlan de kommer, ju högre tjuter de i hörlurarna de har
<einand> maxjezy1: coolt
<Dynamit> Hej hur är läget?
<maxjezy1> einand; var har du fått tag på en rullstul?
<einand> maxjezy1: vettreinären
<maxjezy1> har katten blivit förlamad?
<Dynamit> Ajdå
<AlexBones> Rullkatt...
<Dynamit> Hur är det annars då? och vad görs
<maxjezy1> Dynamit, stekte precis lite bacon och ärtsoppa till det.
<molgrum> finns det någon bra trådlöst nätverkskort för pci som har öppna drivrutiner?
<einand> finns det säkert
<Dynamit> Fan vad dött det är här idag
<Dynamit> vart är alla som gör liv i kanalen
<Dynamit> einand: väck de döda och vakna til lliv själv
<einand> ok
<einand> varför?
<Dynamit> jag känner mig ensam
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> inge snack i kanalen ju
<Dynamit> är tystare än graven
<Dynamit> Har du någonsin varit med om att en bärbars ena Sata-Port har slutat fungera einand?
<einand> nej
<Dynamit> Jag har byggt en "debugger" kabel som gör att jag kan ge strömmen externt men den hittar ändå inte  Hårddisken
<Dynamit> så den porten är nog död
<Dynamit> men får helt enkelt stoppa in HDD i DvD-Rom sloten med en adapter
<Dynamit> så åtminstone den funkar för ägaren, men tänkte om du hade någon bra ide lösning
<Dynamit> biosen ska vara uppdaterat till den senaste av ägarens son vilket är den som skickade maskinen till mig
<Dynamit> men det hjälpte inte heller så man kan nog klassa den som död eller hur?
<hexabit_> hysch! Det är mello på tv....
<hexabit_> ;)
<Dynamit> VAKNA
<Dynamit> "Can't touch this"
<Dynamit> "Hammer time"
<Dynamit> :P
<hexabit> Hahahah
<Dynamit> fan att jag inte har högtalarspikar
<Dynamit> kan inte dra på basen så mycket mera nu eftersom jag måste visa grannarna hänsyn
<hexabit> My my my music hits me so hard, makes me say oh my lord.
<hexabit> Mins jag rätt?
<hexabit> MC Hammmer...
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> säg vad han inte sjunger i sina texter
<hexabit> Sant!
<hexabit> Gillar hans byxor också.
<Dynamit> När MTV fortfarande var MTV
<hexabit> Precis!
<hexabit> word!
<Dynamit> nu får man ju kolla på typ MTV Rocks för att det ska vara MTV
<hexabit> LL cool J
<hexabit> nuff said
<hexabit> ;)
<hexabit> Beastie boys
<Dynamit> Becuase I Got High
<hexabit> 2live crew
<hexabit> yeah!
<hexabit> Tone loc
<Dynamit> Det var musik
<Dynamit> poppa som fan Becuase I Got High när man kör bil med fet bas
<hexabit> yep!
<Dynamit> fan vad folk kollar emot en då
<hexabit> hehehe nice
<hexabit> Dom tänker "shit vilken gubbe"
<hexabit> ;)
<Dynamit> Gubbe
<Dynamit> jag är nog yngre än dig
<hexabit> 38Ã¥r
<Dynamit> 24
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> gubbe
<hexabit> hehehhe
<hexabit> 24år och känner till LL cool J med flera?
<Dynamit> inte på rak arm men ja
<Dynamit> känner säkert igen när jag hör musiken
<Dynamit> haha
<hexabit> Du är en gubbe i en 24 årings kropp.
<hexabit> Du kan inte neka...
<hexabit> ;)
<Dynamit> Hahaha det förklarar att jag tittar på typ 17åringar ibland och tror att de är betydligt äldre
<Dynamit> haha
<hexabit> hehehe
<Dynamit> Fan att jag inte har högtalarspikar men på sätt och vis är det ändå överdrivet
<Dynamit> är bara så här sent på dygnet jag behöver det till surrondandläggningen i mitt rum
<hexabit> Vad är högtalarspikar?
<hexabit> Går dom inte sönder om du slår en spik i dem?
<hexabit> ;)
<hexabit> Dålig humor är också humor.
<Dynamit> ja
<hexabit> Varför får inte jag fälla ett träd när Agneta Fältskog?
<Dynamit> http://www.lefflershifi.se/black-diamond-racing-pits-mk3-p-824-c-1285.aspx
<Dynamit> köper du dem till mig
<hexabit> Varför får inte jag köra grus när Tommy Körberg?
<hexabit> Ahaa ok ska kolla.
<Dynamit> behöver bara typekker uflr sug kör ubte oassa mina
<hexabit> Äh kan inte kolla. Har inte X på denna burken.
<hexabit> Typiskt.
<Dynamit> http://www.hifi-punkten.se/bilder/original/superspike2-highend%5B1%5D.jpg bild på en anndra spikar jag gärna tar
<Dynamit> http://www.hifi-punkten.se/info.asp?ID=5939 länk till dem
<Dynamit> haha
<hexabit> Jag tycker att du ska SLÅ TILL på den översta spiken.
<hexabit> ;)
<Dynamit> haha vist
<Dynamit> betalar du
<hexabit> hehehe
<hexabit> Är dom dyra eller?
<Dynamit> Nej då
<Dynamit> bara 1350 styck
<hexabit> OMG!
<Dynamit> och jag behöver minst 3 för min låda
<hexabit> Det är inga vanliga nubb alltså.
<hexabit> ok
<Dynamit> Du ska få länk till en bild på min låda som jag använder bara baselementet i
<hexabit> Jag kör inte grafiskt på denna maskinen.
<hexabit> Det är en server så jag har ingen webbläsaer.
<Dynamit> knappt så min förstärkare klarar av driva ordentligt när jag lyssnar på tillräcklig hög volym
<hexabit> Men skicka ändå, så kan jag kolla från mobilen ikväll.
<hexabit> :)
<Dynamit> när kommer du till en "vanlig" maskin då
<Dynamit> ok
<hexabit> ahaa ok
<hexabit> Bor du i villa?
<hexabit> Annars är du inte så populär hos grannarna gissar jag?
<Dynamit> Haha jag är rätt snäll
<Dynamit> jag kör nästan alltid LFQ igång på surroundändläggningen
<Dynamit> och pappas högtalare i vardagsrummet står på fötter
<hexabit> Ahaa ok :)
<Dynamit> Han har haft dem på disco så det är inte så konstigt de står på fötter
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> kan till och med ställa in lite olika saker på högtalarna i sig
<hexabit> hehehe
<Dynamit> sedan har vi EQ kopplad innan förstärkaren
<Dynamit> och det är en EQ med en jäkla massa frekvenser för att han använde den som den skulle användas när han köpte den
<hexabit> aha ok :)
<hexabit> MÃ¥ste jobba en snabbis. Strax tbx. :)
<Dynamit> 16Hz till 25KHz går den EQ
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> och man ställer in höger och vänster ljudkanal separat har jag för mig
<Dynamit> jopp det gör man
<Dynamit> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/39984_417357423788_1622979_n.jpg
<Dynamit> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/38835_417357413788_2386231_n.jpg
<Dynamit> där har du baselementen haha
<Dynamit> "Mustang sally"
<Dynamit> "I walk around adobe houses and suddendly"
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> haha felstavat men skit samma
<Dynamit> palla
<Dynamit> "I walked alone between some old adobe haciendas." för vara noga
<Dynamit> De ska ni fan kunna haha
<sireorion> tja var hittar jag wubi på hemsidan? tack för kommande hjälp. och hej på er alla'
<maxjezy> sireorion wubi finns inte mer.
<sireorion> va :.(
<maxjezy> canonical har valt att inte jobba vidare på det
<maxjezy> finns väl på äldre iso versioner av ubuntu men inte på de senare versionerna.
<sireorion> men finns det tidigare versioner som funkar?
<maxjezy> ja
<sireorion> hmm  då får jag leta lite
<maxjezy> de ligger på ison
<sireorion> okey... tackar maxjezy
<maxjezy> 12.10 eller 13.04 är den senaste om jag inte minns fel.
<maxjezy> men jag kan ha fel.
<maxjezy> 13.04 verkar inte ha, så då är det säkert 12 version som gäller.
<maxjezy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/wubi.exe
<maxjezy> där är den senaste wubi versionen jag hittar
<maxjezy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/wubi.exe
<maxjezy> sorry, där är en senare
<maxjezy> hur det kommer sig att den där finns är för mig ett mysterium
<maxjezy> sitter och installerar skiten själv, eller, ja, den laddar ner iaf.
<maxjezy> vet inte om detta funkar men.
<maxjezy> ska bli intressant och se om jag drömt eller faktiskt har rätt.
<maxjezy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360583/is-there-wubi-for-ubuntu-13-10
<maxjezy> den ska inte vara officiellt supportad, men tydligen är den släppt på en officiell ubuntu sida.
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-09
<Azeban> good morning.
<maxjezy1> godmorgon gööötalllabööööörg!
<molgrum> någon som testat tunga 3d-spel med intels grafikchips? hur bra fungerar det?
<molgrum> på laptops ska jag kanske nämna
<hexabit_m> Dynamit: Skicka länken du pratade om igår. :)
<sireorion> jag har en .run fil med drivisar till grafik kortet
<sireorion> men kan inte öppna skiten
<sireorion> hur gör jag?
<sireorion> har terminalen öppnad redan
<sireorion> plus att jaglagt filen i home katalogen för att enklare skriva in i terminalen
<sireorion> nån som känner sig manad att hjälpa mig?
<sireorion> run in terminal funkade
<sireorion> tack för hjälpen
<maxjezy> de va så lite så
<molgrum> vågar man "sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" eller ska man vänta till april? vill helst inte att grafiken ska sluta fungera eller nåt sånt
<molgrum> försöker köra oil rush med mesa-drivisar
<Meerkat> enligt min erfarenhet är det alltid bäst att vänta
<maxjezy> tjenare!
<brokensht> sudo sudoko
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-02
<einand> K350 jag har
<itmannen> Ubuntu 15.01 går betydligt bättre än 14.10 enligt mina ervarheter iaf.
<andol> itmannen: Mest en allmän känsla, eller är det några specifika förbättringar du upplevt?
<itmannen> Det är nog bara en allmän känsla. För den går bättre
<einand> ny version av osx
<Spookan> einand: Jasså? Vilken?
<einand> 10.0.3
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-03
<Spookan> einand: Du menar 10.10.3 ?
<einand> ja
<einand> sorry
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Spookan> Hallå peyam.
<peyam> hej hej
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY7Vl6B-kTg
<Spookan> peyam: Virus?
<peyam> youtube?
<Spookan> Evil.. ;)
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJMneWjXSkU
<peyam> fett med najs måns
<peyam> har halkbana imorn
<peyam> och risk ettan
<peyam> halkbana 10-14 och riskettan 4-7
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-04
<hplc> nån som har erfarenhet av vpn-leverantören Airvpn?, funderar på att skaffa en kommersiell leverantör, men har ingen aning om vilken, bara att det måste fungera att sätta upp i sånt som  linux, ubuntu, OpenWRT, DD-WRT
<Laban> hplc: Nej ingen extern, men pillar med att sätta upp en egen VPN. Men antar att du vill ha det som anonymiseringstjänst eller?
<hplc> både och
<hplc> skäl nummer ett: FRA/NSA, vad min dator säger till en annan dator är en ensak, jag har ju aldrig bett om att andra ska rota i det, skäl nummer två: intresserad av att lära mig sätta upp en själv, för att kunna nå hemnätverket från mobilen typ
<einand> Någon som skall besöka Lars Vilks på fredag?
<trasan> någon som vet nått om att installera ubuntu på ett sd kort på en laptop med externskärm? =/
<einand> trasan: bör gå, om datorn kan boota från sd kortet
<trasan> tänkte mer om de är nått man ska tänkta på
<trasan> för de funkar itne som de ska =P
<trasan> tänkte fall ja missa någon viktigt
<einand> väldigt ovanligt att bioser stöder att boota från sd kort
<trasan> så långt har ja kommit att den bootar upp men de är sen problem dyker upp
<trasan> men efter den ska ha logga in äre bara bakgrund med en muspekare
<einand> okej
<trasan> har läst å försökt med allt jag hittat
<einand> isf är det något annat fel
<trasan> men inget löser de
<trasan> k
<einand> tror inte det är relaterat till externskärm eller sd kort
<trasan> tänkte fall de va nå strul med att de ligger på ett kort
<einand> kanske, enda är väl att den tappar bort kortet vid bot
<einand> men troor inte det
<trasan> fan hållt på med de här hela dagen utan nå framsteg.. börjar bli lite trött =P
<trasan> ingen som har nå vetskap i hjur man fixar problemet med att bar aha en bakground med muspekare?
<Amoz> trasan, vilken version kör du? vanligtvis när sånt där händer brukar jag köra dmesg för att se om kärnan gnäller på nåt
<trasan> 14.10
<trasan> håller på att installera om ubuntu igen å börja om
<trasan> fall jag förstört nått med alla commandon ja knappa in för att försöka fixa de, vad gör dmesg?
<trasan> inte direkt hållt på med detta förut
<Amoz> dmesg visar bara kärnans logg/meddelanden.
<trasan> ok
<trasan> kan testa efter den har installera klart
<trasan> se va den säger
<hplc> nån som har erfarenhet av vpn-leverantören Airvpn?, funderar på att skaffa en kommersiell leverantör, men har ingen aning om vilken, bara att det måste fungera att sätta upp i sånt som  linux, ubuntu, OpenWRT, DD-WRT
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-05
<K350> NÃ¥gon som har en Synology NAS?
<Barre> K350: har för mig att einand körde det,
<K350> Barre: Försöker begripa varför synorelayd ansluter till en IP som tillhör amazon.com
<Barre> K350: nej, så var det inte. einand hade ett ReadyNAS
<K350> ansluter till 443 på en amazon.com ip
<Barre> K350: kanske kör Synology en tjänst (kolla efter uppdateringar, exempelivs) på Amazon web services?
<K350> Förmodligen har REadyNAS et bättre shell. Synology kör med ash och löjligt lite unix utils
<Barre> men vad vet jag
<K350> Barre: Jag får väl sniffa trafiken och kolla...uff ufff så jobbigt
<K350> eller det kansek inte är så lätt om det nu är ssl på 443 :-p
<Barre> nej.. kanske inte är så lätt, men de där NAS-tillverkarna brukar ju vara sena på att uppdatera så kanske du kan nyttja heartbleed ;)
<K350> Uff...ja du...det är en nginx server på andra sidan...är inte det någonslags proxy det?
<K350> Varför besvära sig med att relaya trafik för updatering eller whatever via en proxy?
<noffsakossan> Tjenna måss.
<noffsakossan> Var har ni realubot-jäveln rå?
<noffsakossan> Finns det någon här som vet om det finns en svensk chatt för Bitcoin och/eller Tor?
<Barre> K350: nej, det behöve rinte vara en proxy, det är en HTTP/HTTPs server, precis som Apache är (apache kan också agera proxy )
<K350> Barre: Fråg ha tydligenventilerat tiidgare Folk speulerar i tt det kanha med inämtning avomlagsbiler till "ideo Staion" tt göra..
<Barre> K350: ahh.. men så konstigt du skriver :)
<K350> Barre: Ehm, j det blir å när manskriver utn att ha gonen på särmen... :-)
<K350> c
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-06
<ubuntu-se> Tja....
<ubuntu-se> Försöker hitta hörlurar. Visar sig vara väldigt svårt nuförtiden.
<ubuntu-se> Köpte några från Sennheiser för 1 lax som hade världens bästa ljud MEN världens mest irriterande sladd.
<ubuntu-se> Den satt stenhårt fixerad rakt ner i den vänstra luren.
<ubuntu-se> Så fort man rörde sig det allra minsta med huvudet så skrapade den i kroppen.
<ubuntu-se> Fick skicka tillbaka skiten.
<ubuntu-se> Så nu vågar jag inte köpa något från Sennheiser.
<ubuntu-se> Och Dustin Home har typ inga andra hörlurar (riktiga).
<ubuntu-se> Var ska man köpa lurar bäst?
<ubuntu-se> Ingen aktiv?
<ubuntu-se> Bara döingar?
<Linda^> bara döingar
<ubuntu-se> Var köper man hörlurar?
<Linda^> i affär
<ubuntu-se> ...
<Linda^> Vadå, du frågade!
<bacon|> någon som använder chromebook här? älskar min
<kes0> Nämen bookbook
<einand> Barre: på jobbet är det readynas, hemma kör jag synlogic
<maxjezy> uo..
<maxjezy> någon cykelintresserad här?
<einand> maxjezy: halvt, men kolla med Zambezi
<peyam> einand, har du körkort?
<einand> peyam: Vad kommer denna fråga ifrån?
<peyam> einand, jag ska börja med körkortet och den frågan kom ifrån mig
<einand> okej, nä jag har inte körkort
<einand> faktiskt inte riktigt sett poängen med körkort
<peyam> jo
<einand> förlorar så mycket tid på att köra bil också
<maxjezy> einand: ja, Zambezi ja.
<maxjezy> einand: men, du är väl intresserad av El cykeln?
<einand> maxjezy: elcykel är fusk, men tekniskt är jag intresserad
<maxjezy> precis :)
<maxjezy> jag funderar på om jag ska köpa en till elcykel eller om jag ska bygga en egen
<einand> inte svårt att bygga själv
<einand> navmotor+controller+spak
<maxjezy> har du tillgång till youtube så kolla denna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVuhpfz8-vw
<einand> och batteri
<maxjezy> nav?
<maxjezy> är det där fötterna är eller vid däcken?
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en riktig sporthoj som kan bränna lite däck i skogen
<einand> i hjulet
<einand> så slipper du riskera att knäcka kedjan, annars måste du ha mc kedja och då blir det dyrt
<einand> bränna gummi får du inte göra, om du lirar laglit iaf
<maxjezy> olagligt om jag bygger själv givetvis
<maxjezy> det är ju inte per definition olagligt att äga en
<hplc> när man har en mobil, en galaxy tab, laptop etc etc, blir det väldigt stökigt att manuellt uppdatera databasen för logins på alla dessa webbplatser och onlinetjänster, kan man på nåt sätt låta alla enheter synca mot en master server som håller i alla logins?, då slipper man ju springa runt med post-it lappar
<hplc> finns det nåt i ubuntu som kan agera push-server för sån syncning?
<einand> går ju med chrome
<hplc> hur?
<hplc> låter enkelt och bra
<hplc> einand, min bäääästa vän i heeeeela vida världen :)    .....................försvinn inte nu :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-07
<kes0> 0o
<Barre> einand: ahh.. ok, så då hade jag rätt i alla fal
<K350> ubuntu 14.04 vill inte köra ett bash script om jag dubbelklickar på det. Den öppnar bara scriptet i en texteitor. Jag har satt chmod +x på den..men icke...någon?
<K350> dt löste sig
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-08
<hume> hej alla
<hume> jag har problem att rippa en DVD-skiva.... med handbrake
<hume> nån som kan hjälpa mig?
<hume> verkar som att varken handbrake eller k3b kan kopiera den.... men jag kan spela den med vlc
<lord4163> hume: vilket format vill du ha? iso?
<lord4163> testa med k9copy
<hume> lord4163, jag är ute efter att klippa ut en enda scen, och det gör jag med avidemux, men för att kunna använda avidemux verkar jag behöva rippa den först
<lord4163> okej, testa med k9copy, om du bara vill ha ison, tycker jag att dd funkar bäst
<hume> kan avidemux öppna den då?
<lord4163> hume: som iso? troligtvis inte, om du inte kan öppna den från dvd'n.
<lord4163> men med k9copy kan du rippa scenen du vill ha och välja format.
<hume> hrm
<hume> hittar inte k9copy med apt..?
<lord4163> ah
<lord4163> hume: den finns inte. då skulle jag säga vobcopy
<lord4163> sudo apt install vobcopy och boncopy -m
<lord4163> vobcopy -m*
<hume> vad är boncopy då
<lord4163> ... inget jag menade vobcopy -m
<hume> ok...men vobcopy kopierar hela?
<hume> men hur kan det vara då, att vissa program kan läsa den men inte andra?
<hume> jag trodde alla använde samma de-krypteringsprotokoll?
<MarkusDB1> Hej på er, är juju något att ha? Någon som testat?
<Hund> MarkusDB1: Om Ubuntu står bakom det kan det väl inte vara helt åt skogen. :P
<peyam> Salam. det e jag farbror Peyam
<larsemil> salam
<peyam> läget?
<peyam> jag ska har teori prov på torsdag
<peyam> har laddat ner Boinners trafikskola
<larsemil> lycka till
<larsemil> ska iväg och spela innebandy. ha det gott
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-07
<screedo> Barre: pm?
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-08
<Barre> screedo: här här till och från, vet inte vilken tid jag hinner svara, men skjut på du :)
<xubuntu_> Hej! jag har lite strul med att en live session inte hittar/mountar min DVD burner
<xubuntu_> jag har /dev/sg0 och /dev/sr0 cdrecord -scanbus tells me ATA hard drive och my usb thumb stick
<xubuntu_> http://s9.postimg.org/nnwf7wklr/Screenshot_03082016_11_10_33_PM.png
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-09
<J3rge> sup?
<andol> jorå
<J3rge> jag sätter up en server för vms
<J3rge> tänkte hosta några vms på den
<J3rge> tips på lnux distro?
<J3rge> jag fundera på lubuntu väldigt light distro
<andol> J3rge: Äh, att kör alubuntu innebär ju en skrivbordsmiljö, och vad ska du med det till på en server?
<andol> J3rge: I övrigt spelar det ingen större roll vilken distro du väljer, givet att du väljer en mainstream-distro. Däremot kan du vilja välja en release som stöds ett tag. Vad gäller Ubuntu innebär det då en LTS-release, där den senaste sådana är Ubuntu 14.04, och den nästkommande blir Ubuntu 16.04.
<J3rge> .
<Hund> ,
<Barre> = ;
<Hund> Nu fuskar du Barre!
<Hund> Eller jaha
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Nu såg jag. :P
<Barre> :)
 * Hund är extremt trött
<DrGrov> En liten fråga. Kan jag enkelt skapa en image av nuvarande installation hur den ser ut med inställningar osv. för ett senare tillfälle?
<Kira9204> En image av hårddisken?
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-11
<Peyam> heeej farbror Peyam här
<Peyam> Hej rasister
<Peyam>  och icke rasister
<AndroUser> Hej
<AndroUser> Grabbar en fråga
<peyam> Får man tvätta sin bil bara med vatten på astfalt?
<peyam> Utan tvättmedel o schampoo o så
<peyam> Halllååååå
<Haaninjo> peyam: inget generellt förbud enligt http://www.naturvardsverket.se/Stod-i-miljoarbetet/Vagledningar/Ovriga-vagledningar/Biltvatt-pa-gatan/ , så du får nog se på din kommuns hemsida ifall det står något mer där.
<peyam> Ja men vatten bara
<peyam> ?
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-12
<Peyam> HEj
<Peyam> ngn som har svar på min fråga?
<Mathisen> Peyam:  ta risken :)
<Peyam> det vill jag inte
<Peyam> men det borde väl inte vara ngt problem o bara skölja bilen med vatten?
<Hund> Barre: Ping!
<Philip5> Barre away = Barre är på globen och lever ut melodifestivalfinalen live och på riktigt?!?! :D
<swecarp> kena Philip5
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-13
<swoolley>      
<Sireorion> hej har lagt till ett pci wifi kort men hur installerar jag det i 14.04?
<Amoz> Sireorion, beror på vilket kort det gäller. Det mesta borde ligga färdigt för användning genom moduler som kommer med kärnan
<Sireorion> netgear wg311v3
<Sireorion> funderar på att installera om datorn igen o se om den hittas då
<Amoz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<Amoz> varför lämnar folk kanalen när de behöver hjälp? :S
<Amoz> *sigh*
<Amoz> en ominstallation kommer ju inte hjälpa >_>
<bittin> >_>
<jushur> folk har inte fattat att man idlar en massa på irc. tålamod är inte direkt folks starka sida..
<ePax> 0_o
<Kira9204> Instant gratification
<Kira9204> Folk vill inte vänta, undersöka eller jobba för något
<Kira9204> Welcome to the future
<Hund> Det har alltid varit så.
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-06
<Guest99560> Upgrading 16.04 last week "Progamvara för Ubuntu" fungerar inte inga länkar. Endast runt tidglas.
<Guest99560> Upgrading 16.04 last week after password, screen blanc, the two led to the right on keyboard flashes. Uses a round PS2-connected keyboard.
<Zooklubba> helvete, dustins hemsida är inte glad
<Zooklubba> och mediamarkts strejkar helt, har de dragit ur sig totalt eller
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-09
<hume> hej.... nån här inne som kan hjälpa mig med hur jag lägger till diskar till en raid1-grupp?
<hume> jag har två diskar i en raid-1grupp som ger mig 1,8 TB och vill utöka det med hjälp av 4 TB-diskar
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-10
<Buse> Godkväll gott folk, jag har ett problem eller lättare sagt jag vill göra en sak men vet inte hur. Det har med Ubuntu att göra :)
<Buse> sitter med en Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 som för tillfället har Android, jag använder det inte speciellt mycket så jag tycker det är en bra ide att lägga in ubuntu på den
<Buse> Datorn jag har för tillfället har Windows 7
<Buse> har sökt lite på nätet men hoppas på att där finns någon som har gjort detta som på ett lite enkelt sätt kan berätta hur jag ska gå till väga.
<Mathisen> Buse, du får nog kolla runt om det går alls för din tab
<Mathisen> Buse, jag skulle nog bara fixa cyanogenmod om något om ja va du
<Mathisen> ett litet fel kan lätt bli stort om du gör fel = brickad tab
<Mathisen> Buse, /join #ubuntu-touch
<Buse> Tack för infon hoppar in där och se vad dom säger
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-11
<Apachez> nån av er som sett workaround för att få tftpservrar i linux att använda udp69 som srcport i svarstrafiken tillbaks till klienten?
<Apachez> beauty of opensource, när något inte fungerar som man vill så kan man själv ändra på det och kompilera nytt :)
<dynamit> Jag är tillbaka ifrån de döda
<sptnx> någon som kör swiftkey till android och börjat märka att det livit sämre och sämre på autocorrect?
<sptnx> och väldigt lätt att få space när man ska skrica cvbnm
<Peyam> vad betyder "förankra en ide"?
<Peyam> <Peyam> e det "att ge stöd till en ide"?
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-12
<Apachez> nja
<Apachez> om du "förankrat" en idé så kommer dom som bestämmer att ge sitt stöd till din idé
<Apachez> "förankring" kan du läsa in som muta, låta saker komma rätt väg så att stolpskott som annars ser sig förbisedda och pga det säger nej till din idé kan fås att tro att idéen är deras egen osv
<magnus_> hej...nån inne idag? jag har problem med installation, av att få grub på plats. jag kör boot-repair från ett USB-minne men den klagar över att det inte är i EFI-mode
<magnus_> nån som vet hur jag ska göra?
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-05
<Spookan> God morgon kära ubuntare!
<Spookan> Någon som kör appgrid?
<Nafallo> Hund Sjobbe: blir så när man ställer in sin användare att bara ha gruppen video... testa adduser <användare> <grupp> nästa gång.
<Nafallo> morgon
<Barre> Coffe: löste det sig med sudo och loggning?
<Nafallo> Barre!!!
<Nafallo> :-D
<Barre> Nafallo: JAA!!!
<Barre> :)
<Coffe> Barre,  nä,  åkte in på jobba med kubernetes igen
<Barre> Coffe: men då så, det är ju också en lösning ;P
<Nafallo> haha
<Coffe> japp ...   wordban gdpr solved the problem :P
<Nafallo> själv har jag löst min väntan på ny kaffemaskin genom att ha beställt en till ;-)
<Barre> själv gav jag upp min kubernetsmiljö hemma till förmån för docker-swarm
<andol> Barre: Känner att bara döda fiskar följer strömmen?
<Coffe> Barre,  så vad är du mest nöjd med ?   tycker det känns som dockerswarm sakta dör mer å mer.. tror de själva sagt man inte bör anv det
<Barre> andol: nej, hade helst velat köra kubernetes, men då det kräver en förhållandevis stor controle-plane vilket känns onödigt
<Barre> för en hemmamiljö that is
<Coffe> Barre,  du har minikube
<Barre> Coffe: har inte kollat på det alls
<andol> Barre: Jo, det är sant.
<Barre> Coffe: neh... det är ju i en vm
<propus> God morgon mina damer och herrar :)
<Barre> Nafallo: vad är det för kaffemaskin du beställt?
<Barre> propus: tjenis
<propus> läget?
<Nafallo> Barre: vilken av dem. spinn.com finns inte än, så väntar på den. det gjorde att det blev en De'Longhi Dedica Style EC685.BK beställd i lördags.
<Barre> fint skall det va
<Nafallo> verkade okay som temporär lösning... ;-)
<Barre> i vilket fall som helst är det bra med redundans och en ordentlig disaster recovery plan, inte minst när det gäller kaffe
<Nafallo> mjo. slut på caffitaly kapslar på nuvarande maskinen, och de finns ju inte i butiker och är dyra att beställa. så blev att kolla vidare :-P
<Coffe> jag hittade man kan köra k8s på rpi :P
<Barre> jo, det går att köra ceph också, men det betyder ju inte att man bör göra det :P
<andol> jo, det går ju att köra vi också, men det betyder ju inte att man bör göra det :P
<Barre> oh *snap*
<Coffe> jag funderar på sätta upp ett kluster hemma bara för att kunna leka lite hemma
<propus> någon som kan hjälpa mig.. jag har installerat Ubuntu på min mac mini, och när jag ska bränna en cd så spottar brännaren bara ut skivan?.. behöver jag någon drivrutin för brännaren?
<Nafallo> Barre: varför vill du köra vi som snap?
<Coffe> propus, om du bara matar in den igen.. vad händer då ?  den kan anse att skivan inte går att bränna på
<propus> den spottar ut skivan igen.
<propus> har provat med massa olika skivor samma problem
<Barre> Nafallo: *badadish*
<Nafallo> går bra för Barre idag :-D
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-06
<Spookan> Hund: God morgon!
<Hund> Spookan: Morgon, visst. God? Det går att diskutera. ;P
<Spookan> Hund: Hehe.
<Hund> Om du undrar så har jag inte glömt bort dig och Minecraft.
<Hund> Min server tog lite semester bara, men jag bör få tillbaka moderkortet imorgon.
<Spookan> Hund: Hehe ok. Men det hade jag glömt hehe.
<Barre> varför är dagens google doodle en uppmaning på att fira semlan?
<Hund> Varför använder du Google oh du medeltida man?
<Barre> =)
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Jag la ner google efter jag sett en dokumentär om dem och vad de gör och spårar en och ger fri tillgång till NSA osv... Nu kör jag bara Duckduckgo som någon här inne tipsade om.
<Hund> Jag använder mest Searx, men kompletterar lite med DuckDuckGo också.
<Spookan> Tyvärr så äger ju Google Youtube :( Det skulle behöva komma en konkurent till dem. ;)
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Hund> Men det går ju åtminstone att använda det utan ett konto tack och lov. :P
<Spookan> Hund: Vad ska du hitta på idag då?
<Hund> Ingenting.
<Hund> Jag har precis tvättat.
<Hund> Det var dagens prestation.
<Hund> Själv då?
<Spookan> Mjo, sen kan man ju browsa private med..
<Spookan> Vet inte, funderar på ut en sväng och fotografera lite, se om man kan få till nått shysst snömotiv..
<Hund> Okej. :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-07
<Spookan> Hallå pojkar!
<Laban> Tjenahej!
<Nafallo> o/
<Hund> \( ._.)/
<Barre>  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Nafallo> tss. det där hade bara fungerat om ni var lika långa.
<Hund> Hur vet du hur långa vi är?
<Nafallo> Barre är ett tecken längre än Hund
<Hund> Du kan vara ett tecken.
<Nafallo> nej. jag är större än er båda ;-)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Hur lång är du?
<Nafallo> 7 tecken
<Hund> Jag är ∞ tecken.
<Nafallo> Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund?
<Hund> :P
<Barre> 👍
<Hund> Fy fan vad slappa de är på Alina..
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-08
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Barre> morrnmorrn
<Hund> Mors
<Hund> Om de inte hör av sig idag..
<Hund> Imorgon har det gått 7 dagar sedan jag lämnade in moderkortet för att få det flashat. Det tar 5 min att göra det.
<Hund> (Processorn var för ny och jag känner ingen med Ryzen som jag kunnat låna och göra det själv)
<Spookan> Hund: Segt..
<Hund> Mjo. :P
<Hund> Jag vill ju ha igång min nya HTPC/server.
<Spookan> Mjo det förstår jag.
<Spookan> Jag funderar på att köpa denna: https://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/skrivare-scanner/laserskrivare/brother-hl1210w/212890.8937/
<Hund> Köp bara köp!
<andol> Det är viktigt att konsumera, hålla ekonomins hjul rullande, etc :-)
<Hund> Det är viktigt att hålla ett konstant flöde av inkommande paket så att man alltid har något att se fram emot.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag har väntat snart en månad på ett paket från England.. Jäkla slapptask och vara långsam.
<Spookan> Det blev den, smidigt, man kunde betala med Swish. :P
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Swish fungerar inte för mig.
<Hund> SÃ¥ fort jag aktiverat det kraschar programmet.
<Hund> Den behöver säkert Google Play Services för att fungera.
<Nafallo> Hund: strace?
<Hund> Jag kanske borde.
<Hund> Fast nästa mobil kommer väl inte att ha stöd för Android-program ändå.
<Nafallo> Ubuntu Mobile igen?
<Hund> Det kan eventuellt bli Librem 5.
<Nafallo> svenska tack!
<Hund> https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<Hund> :)
<Laban> Min mobil har inte heller stöd för Android-program. Apple gillar inte dem.
<coobra> när jag sätter på mina wireless hörlurar... hänger sig datan..
<coobra> asså med on knappen
<coobra> å jag får inge logg häller :/
<Laban> Om du parar om dem då?
<Laban> Spookan: Kolla så att skrivaren fungerar med Airprint/Linux/annat-än-windows innan du shoppar är ett hett tips.
<Spookan> Laban: Det är lugnt, den borde ju funka med Macen annars.
<Laban> Morssan köpte en HP för ett gäng år sedan som bara fungerade (bra) med Windows. Den hade ingen ROM för firmware, bara RAM. Så vid uppstart behöde fw laddas först. Bökigt.
<Laban> "Språksimulering: Windows GDI-drivrutin"
<Spookan> Finns till Windows/Linux/MacOS/Mobilt.
<Laban> Hej! Nej, denna modell stöder tyvärr inte AirPrint. // Oliver
<Laban> Trist. Najs med en kompakt enkel skrivare annars.
<Hund> Laban: Ios? Usch. ;p
<Barre> iOS om man skall vara petig :P
<Hund> Barre: Noob.
<Hund> På korrekt svenska är det Ios. ;)
<Hund> Jag skriver det enbart så för att det säkert retar någon och för att jag har rätt när jag gör det. :D
<propus> https://www.blocket.se/pitea/Rackable_Systems_2U_1_2_Deep_Chassi_78168925.htm?ma=1
<HeMan> På den tiden jag körde ios, typ -99 eller nått sånt, så skrevs det ios
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Va var ios på 90-talet?
<Hund> Vad*
<Laban> En ö i Grekland?
<bamsefar> HeMan: :P
<HeMan> bamsefar: vad kör du för ios-version?
<bamsefar> 15.2 mest
<HeMan> Jag körde iofs ios när våran centrala router inte riktigt orkade med att routa 100 Mbit/s full duplex
<HeMan> slutade med att vi multihomeade alla maskniner som behöve nås från flera nät
<HeMan> och bara routeade trafik ut ur huset
<bamsefar> Heh
<Laban> Låter jobbigt om det är flera maskiner.
<HeMan> det var bara 5-6 maskiner som behövde det
<Hund> Jag gillar den här kanalen.
<Hund> Det är en av få kanaler man kan gå till och känna sig ung.
<andol> Hund: Du är väl ung? :)
<Hund> Ganska så. :P
<Hund> Men jag börjar få lite åldersnoja.
<propus> Hund: hur gammal är herrn?
<Hund> Tidig 80-talist.
<Barre> Hund: det är inte åldern som gör dig till gubbe ;P
<propus> hahaha
<Barre> 👍
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Det är väl så.
<Spookan> Hund: Lille bubbe :P
<Hund> Senpai Barre har lärt mig väl.
<Spookan> Varför pissar man så mycket efter ett par bärs? :P
<stoffepojken> Blir många givande konversationer i pissrännan
<Barre> har aik förlorat?
<stoffepojken> Vi kommer inte förlora en enda fotbollsmatch i år
<Barre> 👍
<stoffepojken> Är flatpak något att hänga i gran?
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-09
<Hund> stoffepojken: Det kan vara trevligt att ha, exempelvis om man vill ha Stram utan att besudla sitt system med gamla 32-bit libs.
<Hund> Steam*
<Hund> Söt rättstavning av Android.
<stoffepojken> Kör några stycken på min archmaskin. Vill inte besudla min maskin med AUR
<stoffepojken> Dom tar en jävla massa plats
<Hund> stoffepojken: Besudla med AUR?
<Spookan> God morgon pojkar!
<larsemil> AUR är ju det bästa som hänt arch någonsin.
<Hund> Mors
<Hund> larsemil: Ja men precis.
<larsemil> utan AUR hade jag inte använt arch. då hade jag kört... hmm. gentoo? :D
<Spookan> Hund: Läget?
<Hund> Jag förstår inte varför det skulle vara skillnad på en pkgbuild som jag eller en Archutvecklare skriver? :P
<Hund> Jag kör med Gentoo också. :)
<Hund> Det är bra, trött docj.
<Hund> Själv då?
<larsemil> Hund: jag har aldrig installerat en av dina pkgbuilds. :D
<Barre> #gentoo är det nördarnas uppror operativsystemsövergrepp?
<Barre> *mot
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag har kommit fram till att en Cherry MX-brytare har en teoretiskt genomsnittslivslängd på 336 år.
<Barre> :o
<Hund> Det är inte illa pinkat.
<Hund> larsemil: Det är lika bra. ;)
<Hund> Gentoo har faktiskt blivit fått en del nya paket sedan jag körde med det sist.
<Hund> Dat svenska.
<Spookan> Hund: Jag är faktist lite sugen på att dra in Gentoo i laptopen, men orka sitta och confa/installera det i fyra veckor. :P
<andol> Spookan: Osäker på hur det är nu, men åtminstone Förr så var det väldigt läroriktigt att göra en manuell installation (säg, stage 2) utav Gentoo, oavsett ifall man sen faktiskt ville köra det eller inte.
<Spookan> andol: Mjo, om inget annat så kan man ju kolla lite video guider på youtube.
<andol> Spookan: Osäker på hur det är nu, men åtminstone Förr så var Gentoos dokumentation för dylika installationer *väldigt* bra.
<gusnan> äsch, varför skulle man behöva annat än "apt install gentoo". Det är allt gentoo som kan behövas.
<andol> Att se guider på YouTube känns som en konstigt nymodighet :-)
<Spookan> Rätt så bra när man inte orkar att läsa.
<Laban> Gentoo var kul när man gick i skolan och hade oändligt med tid.
<Laban> Lärde mig massor från alla år med Slackware, Gentoo och senare Arch.
<Laban> Nu mer är jag bekväm och gillar Ubuntu och CentOS.
<Hund> Spookan: Det tar inte 4 veckor. :P
<Barre> minst 12 veckor
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> kanske utan ett tangentbord.
<Hund> De har stage 4 för dig Barre.
<Barre> LFS FTW!
<Hund> Jag funderar på att testa det någon dag.
<Hund> Idag ska jag in till Alina också.
<Hund> Är de inte klar idag tänker jag dramatiskt kedja fast mig i entrédörren.
<Spookan> Dags att lira lite Super Nintendo. :P
<Hund> Wee
<Laban> G^ptt
<Laban> Gôtt
<Laban> Jag har nyligen börjat lira Terranigma på SNES. Rätt bra än så länge.
<Spookan> Laban: Hehe ok, ska kolla in det.
<Laban> Vad brukar du spela annars?
<Spookan> Lite allt möjligt hehe.
<uniquorn> hey
<uniquorn> https://new.webhallen.com/se/product/277836-MSI-GP72MVR-7RFX-802NE-17-3-FHD-120hz-i7-7700HQ-16GB-1TB-128GB-SSD-GTX-1060-6GB-Wi
<uniquorn> is there a place to get a better price?
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-10
<Hund> uniquorn: Check Prisjakt.se.
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Spookan> Laban: Var det du som tipsade om ett snes spel till mig igår?
<Hund> Mors
<coobra> kors
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Barre: Ingen som nappade på ditt inlägg?
<Barre> Hund: huh?
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det från januari.
<Barre> vad menar du nu rå?
<Hund> Forumet vs IRC.
<Barre> ahh... d
<Hund> :)
#ubuntu-se 2020-03-02
<Apachez> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/samhalle/a/qLdnem/1177-tvingas-kalla-in-extrapersonal-nastan-alla-samtal-handlar-om-co#tvingas-koppla-in-internetsladden-rakt-in-i-hårddisken
#ubuntu-se 2020-03-07
<bittin_> https://www.youtube.com/user/socallinuxexpo/live
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MkcWK2PnsU&t=1179 the falcon has landed
#ubuntu-se 2020-03-08
<Apachez> https://i.imgur.com/CcDPV6R.jpg
<kish> Ska man bunkra mat?
<Meerkat> låter onödigt
<Apachez> kom ihåg finns ingen anledning till oro ;)
<Apachez> 130 döda i italien senaste 24h
<Apachez> antalet smittade uppe i 203 i Sverige (och detta är officiella siffror, beräknas vara endast 10% or so som faktiskt testas pga att det inte finns vårdresurser att testa alla som borde)
<Apachez> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/a/opGkOg/kommunens-coronabesked-stanna-hemma-i-tva-dagar
